# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Agosto 2012 +



## lza (1 Ago 2012)




----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

ORO!!

Gracias por abrir el hilo....pero falta la dedicatoria a don Jato8:


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)




----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


>


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Marditah sea....

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

O fail o me tiene en el ignore:XX:


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Recuerdo que hoy toca....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Ago 2012)

¿Podríais habrir el hilo de nuevo? pero ahora sin poner fotos terrorificas en la primera página, por favor. Gracias.


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Ago 2012)

Mama, mama, en la 1º pagina.


----------



## credulo (1 Ago 2012)

prime.... r post mio en agosto...


LCASC felicidades.

Yo esta semana pasada la he aprovechado para acumular un poquillo de cara a las elecciones usanas. Carne de gacela y esas cosas.


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2012)

Aqui es donde se gana dinero? por cierto entro otra vez a repsol a ver si encuentro a pandoro


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

No sea incrédulo, si compró baratito, muy bien compradas están.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio en el hilo que no en bolsa


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2012)

a cuanto cotizan las invitaciones a forocoches?


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

bueno empieza un nuevo mes , sera prolifico en owneds


----------



## Vivomuriente (1 Ago 2012)

Pillo lugar que luego me dejan sin sombrilla en primera línea

PLIMOOOOOO 
Oro no parece y plátano no es, 
y si encima es de color oscuro
es de Pandoro,así que echa a correr. ::


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> a cuanto cotizan las invitaciones a forocoches?



yo doné las mias...

el otro día me ofrecieron 500 euros por mi cuneta del 2005...501 euros y es suyainocho:


----------



## sr.anus (1 Ago 2012)

tengo una del 2003 de las primeras, user premium :: si alguno quiere invitacion es suya, tengo 5


----------



## gamba (1 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> yo doné las mias...
> 
> el otro día me ofrecieron 500 euros por mi cuneta del 2005...501 euros y es suyainocho:



???? Que diferencia una cuenta de 2005 de una de 2012?


----------



## Cantor (1 Ago 2012)

ups, no había visto el nuevo hilo.
bueno, pues pillo sitio y vuelvo a felicitar a lcasc!!


----------



## lza (1 Ago 2012)

Seguimos esperando al IBEX en 6350 aproximadamente. Los usanos andan subiendo y tendrían el target en 1405. La duda es si van a corregir primero o no.

Para los iberdrolos, parece que nos va a tentar nuevamente para entrar sobre 20 céntimos más abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> Pillo lugar que luego me dejan sin sombrilla en primera línea
> 
> PLIMOOOOOO
> Oro no parece y plátano no es,
> ...



asi te dejo los morritos


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

gamba dijo:


> ???? Que diferencia una cuenta de 2005 de una de 2012?



Un reporte del 2005 es más dañino que un reporte de un 2012.

Pero vamos, que es tontería...yo ya ni me meto salvo para buscar una info concreta, ha perdido mucho ese foro:ouch:


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Y por si no fuera suficiente las perrerias con los dividendos (ahuyentado a los LP), Francia mete la tasa Tobin (y adios al CP).

Mola.


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Sr. Vivomuriente, ¿es Ud. partidario de la rehimbersión de las plusvies duramente ganadas, o por el contrario se inclina más por fundirselas en bienes de consumo fungibles ?

Gracias por su tiempo,


----------



## tatur (1 Ago 2012)

Oye, pues ya que no gano dinero en bolsa, tengo una cuenta de FC de 2004 con 15 invitaciones, sera cuestion de venderla al mejor postor.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

lza dijo:


> Seguimos esperando al IBEX en 6350 aproximadamente. Los usanos andan subiendo y tendrían el target en 1405. La duda es si van a corregir primero o no.
> 
> Para los iberdrolos, parece que nos va a tentar nuevamente para entrar sobre 20 céntimos más abajo.



Ese mensaje lo ha puesto Janus en el otro hilo. ¿Multinick?


----------



## gamba (1 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Un reporte del 2005 es más dañino que un reporte de un 2012.
> 
> Pero vamos, que es tontería...yo ya ni me meto salvo para buscar una info concreta, ha perdido mucho ese foro:ouch:



A mi me parece tan cutre la pantalla que impide ver temas a los no registrados cuando hay sobrecarga que ni me molesto en intentar pillar una invitacion. Que aprendan de Calopez, cuando el server peta, jode a todos por igual


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Vivomuriente, ¿es Ud. partidario de la rehimbersión de las plusvies duramente ganadas, o por el contrario se inclina más por fundirselas en bienes de consumo fungibles ?
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo,



bienes de consumo _*fungibles *_amigo posho, bienes de consumo _*fungibles*_


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Noticias curiosas del mercado vecino:

LVMH podría reducir su deuda un 97% en 2 años - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Pues... pues eso ! los fungibles !! 

Biba coño !!

::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bienes de consumo _*fungibles *_amigo posho, bienes de consumo _*fungibles*_


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

gamba dijo:


> A mi me parece tan cutre la pantalla que impide ver temas a los no registrados cuando hay sobrecarga que ni me molesto en intentar pillar una invitacion. Que aprendan de Calopez, cuando el server peta, jode a todos por igual



Lo bueno de FC es que teniendo cuenta alli no hace falta registrarte en ningún otro foro para buscar info...imagínate, de 500.000 tíos, alguno habrá que entienda del tema que preguntas....)


Siempre y cuando sea a nivel usuario....por ejemplo, a mi de informatica me han solucionado mil cosas, así como especificaciones técnicas o consejos cuando de comprar tv o pc se trate...viajes a alguna ciudad concreta, etc....

Corre por ahi un hilo con diversos temas en los que ciertos foreros son expertos...muy util.

Pero se ha vuelta una guardería, ni una visita diaria merece:ouch:


----------



## Vivomuriente (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Vivomuriente, ¿es Ud. partidario de la rehimbersión de las plusvies duramente ganadas, o por el contrario *se inclina* más por fundirselas en bienes de consumo fungibles ?
> 
> Gracias por su tiempo,



La farta de humirdá y conosimiento que deja entrever en sus palabras, es de polluelo que no ha logrado terminar el curso de office en CCC ::

Pues mire le voy a ser sincero, ahora mismo me inclino más que otra cosa, porque las visitas de Pandoro son continuas y para que hacerle esperar. Me inclino y le dejo hacer, que aquí en el hilo tiene mucho trabajo, y a las 22.15 ficha y cierra el chiringo.

Eso sí, en cuanto gane platita no se preocupe que les mostraré mi conosimiento de los carros, y me compraré un BMW to rechulón. 
Al parecer, tienen aquí contactos con alguien de la marca, a ver si puede maquearlo y ponerme en un 318d un buen alerón, unas llantas resultonas y ponerle pegatinas de M3, que ya le hago unos agujeros en el silenciador y un casette de regeetoon. 

Pobres gacelillas nos partiremos el pecho cuando mi PLIMO y yo mismo nos veamos así, y ustedes to envidiosos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena al señor LCASC, con suerte una parejita de traders. Mejor inversion que esa no hay.

Mesas de cristal everywhere.

Un M diesel? Definitavemente alguien de BMW Expaña ha ascendido hasta la cupula en Alemania. Como este mundo esta tan mal, sera un exito de ventas. Paren el tren que yo me bajo. Yo te maldigo artifice de este engendro.

PD: Yo si el sr.P no pone una imagen de su mesa no me creo que se mantenga en pie, no por los 342374023 monitores, si no, por los golpes que le atiza al leer al JJJ.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> La farta de humirdá y conosimiento que deja entrever en sus palabras, es de polluelo que no ha logrado terminar el curso de office en CCC ::
> 
> Pues mire le voy a ser sincero, ahora mismo me inclino más que otra cosa, porque las visitas de Pandoro son continuas y para que hacerle esperar. Me inclino y le dejo hacer, que aquí en el hilo tiene mucho trabajo, y a las 22.15 ficha y cierra el chiringo.
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien con estilo por aqui.
Aqui tenemos con tacto, algun contacto con el mas alla.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por fin alguien con estilo por aqui.
> Aqui tenemos con tacto, algun contacto con el mas alla.



VM es usted y nos está metiendo subliminal de BMW :no:

::::


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Ese mensaje lo ha puesto Janus en el otro hilo. ¿Multinick?



Ustedes fuman o se están volviendo unos plimos.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Pole! .................................


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bienes de consumo _*fungibles *_amigo posho, bienes de consumo _*fungibles*_



Guanos dias!!Pillo sitio.Eso es muy light para vivomuriente o Mv acostumbrados ellos a condimentar sus pollos refritos con aji como si de sal se tratase. Creo recordar que en Holanda para los mas avanzados tenian unas setas especiales de indonesia o algun otro pais exotico (Solo apto para aquellos privilegiados del universo del conocimiento y la humildad de los +-1500 puntos)


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ustedes fuman o se están volviendo unos plimos.



Guarde el sable caballero, que vengo en son de paz. Simplemente me resultaba curioso que el mismo mensaje lo hubieran escrito dos usuarios diferentes. En todo caso, parece que le he descubierto un plagiador 8:.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Guanos dias!!Pillo sitio.Eso es muy light para vivomuriente o Mv acostumbrados ellos a condimentar sus pollos refritos con aji como si de sal se tratase. Creo recordar que en Holanda para los mas avanzados tenian unas setas especiales de indonesia o algun otro pais exotico (Solo apto para aquellos privilegiados del universo del cono*c*imiento y la *h*umildad de los +-1500 puntos)


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Guarde el sable caballero, que vengo en son de paz. Simplemente me resultaba curioso que el mismo mensaje lo hubieran escrito dos usuarios diferentes. En todo caso, parece que le he descubierto un plagiador 8:.



Pues lo de fumar lo decía por si veían doble ya que yo no he leido ese supuesto post. Where is it?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> VM es usted y nos está metiendo subliminal de BMW :no:
> 
> ::::





Janus dijo:


> Ustedes fuman o se están volviendo unos plimos.



Yo entre tanto multinick ya no se ni quien soy. Y juro que hoy no he bebido mucho. No esta mi mujer por aqui cerca.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Vamos a ver si hoy tiran el IBEX 150 pipos más hacia abajo. Parecería mucho pero es posible si tratan de preparar el día de mañana ante la conference de Droghi.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

Spoiler






Guybrush_Threepwood;6906765[SPOILER dijo:


> ]









Guybrush_Threepwood;6906765[SPOILER dijo:


> QUOTE][/SPOILER]
> Solicito indemnización por el ataque de Epilepsia.
> 
> ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Ago 2012)

Hola sr. 65xx... :fiufiu:


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues lo de fumar lo decía por si veían doble ya que yo no he leido ese supuesto post. Where is it?



Yo le pongo la prueba del delito. (Creo que está en la página 3 del nuevo hilo).

PD- Orden de compra de 2100 IBEs en 2,83.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Yo le pongo la prueba del delito. (Creo que está en la página 3 del nuevo hilo).
> 
> PD- Orden de compra de 2100 IBEs en 2,83.



¿Es usted el único que no tiene multinick? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es usted el único que no tiene multinick? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Claro que no, pero el mio aún no ha sido descubierto 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

Hoyja, yo tampoco tengo multinick....... por cierto he visto que mi jato (Simba Purç) tiene agregados en el feisbus a MV y VM ::


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es usted el único que no tiene multinick? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Yo tampoco tengo.

Pero es que siempre escribo con un montón de puntos suspensivos y no pongo las interrogantes del principio de las frases....si me hago un multinick me pillan rápido.

Además de que como no soy un genio que digamos me pondría de nick: Gritona o algo así y claro..::


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es usted el único que no tiene multinick? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Y yo por pereza


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo.
> 
> Pero es que siempre escribo con un montón de puntos suspensivos y no pongo las interrogantes del principio de las frases....si me hago un multinick me pillan rápido.
> 
> Además de que como no soy un genio que digamos me pondría de nick: Gritona o algo así y claro..::



Muchas veces yo escribo así, no se me confundan...

Yo tengo uno pero no le saco a pasear, encerrado está...


----------



## aksarben (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es usted el único que no tiene multinick? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Pues no es cansao ni ná escribir mensajes insulsos en una cuenta, como pa tener dos...


----------



## The Hellion (1 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo tampoco tengo.
> 
> Pero es que siempre escribo con un montón de puntos suspensivos y no pongo las interrogantes del principio de las frases....si me hago un multinick me pillan rápido.
> 
> Además de que como no soy un genio que digamos me pondría de nick: *Gritona* o algo así y claro..::



¿Le ha tocado la bonoloto y no sabe cómo decírnoslo?

[YOUTUBE]n-RIjAajcdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

Hay multinicks muy interesantes


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay multinicks muy interesantes



Ostia que crack.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay multinicks muy interesantes



¿Sólo dos?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Uy, uy

me estoy oliendo un peponian...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Si pones a pelear a Gandalf y Magneto Vs Elrond, A.S., etc.... No hay color.

Sir Ian wins!


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2012)

como os gusta el guano


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

yo creo que la llegada de pepón se va a producir en breves instantes.


----------



## Manu_alcala (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si pones a pelear a Gandalf y Magneto Vs Elrond, A.S., etc.... No hay color.
> 
> Sir Ian wins!



SI el escenario de batalla fuera la Tierra Media, no se lo discuto. Pero en Matrix otro pollo cantaría. Como pudieron ver en Matrix Reloaded, el agente Smith entrenó con el mismísimo Goku.

Sería una pelea más ajustada si fuera: 
Megatron vs Gandalf
A.Smith vs Magneto.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Yo hoy no me quedo abierto con el barbas actuando ni de coña...

Te meten el "rulo" rápido arriba-abajo y te fumigan los stops...


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (1 Ago 2012)

ya bajamos un 2%.

Evolucin IBEX 35 en tiempo real

El que no se salio se quedo dentro.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

se sabe a la hora que habla?


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Agárrense a las kalandrakas y a las colitas de los jatos pardos. Mis antenas detectan ..... a big movement is coming.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo hoy no me quedo abierto con el barbas actuando ni de coña...
> 
> Te meten el "rulo" rápido arriba-abajo y te fumigan los stops...



A que hora local de España es la FOMC?


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ya bajamos un 2%.
> 
> Evolucin IBEX 35 en tiempo real
> 
> El que no se salio se quedo dentro.




nada, esto es un asustaviejas...hay muy poca carne de gacela en el horno...hace falta subirlo más....para luego cerrar la puerta y poner temperatura máxima


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> A que hora local de España es la FOMC?



Creo que leí que era a las 18:30h, pero casi siempre ha sido a las 20:15h cuando dicen algo.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2012)

Desde hoy se aplica la nueva tasa a las transacciones finacieras en Francia...

Para compañías francesas cotizadas con capitalización bursátil superior a 1.000 Millones €, ADR's, GDR's y/o EDR's: Tasa sobre transacciones financieras del 0,20% en compras.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Desde hoy se aplica la nueva tasa a las transacciones finacieras en Francia...
> 
> Para compañías francesas cotizadas con capitalización bursátil superior a 1.000 Millones €, ADR's, GDR's y/o EDR's: Tasa sobre transacciones financieras del 0,20% en compras.



Ya pueden tener cuidado en sus inversiones en BME.

La bolsa se va a convertir en algo de unos pocos. Es el trasiego del día a día, el rabioso intraminuto, el HFT ....... quienes dan profundidad y liquidez al mercado.

En fin, no saben y por eso hacen tonterías.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Yo tengo multinis de esos, pero el líder no me va a pillar porque va por distintas líneas y distintos PC´s ::

Mardito roedore 
Al Abordaaajeeee
Gashego

Ahí van tres :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Bueno, una porra rapidita

*¿Hay QE3 o no?*

*Habla pueblo, habla*


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

no hay, aún no está el SP por debajo de 1200


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno, una porra rapidita
> 
> *¿Hay QE3 o no?*
> 
> *Habla pueblo, habla*



Yo opino que no


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No
> 
> Creo que van por otro sitio los tiros. Si vemos al SP por encima de 1405 en poco tiempo sin QE3....pasará lo que imagino.



¿Verdad Luis?


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Ago 2012)

Que es QE3????


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Verdad Luis?



Ya que pregunta, dele al menos un thanks al citado::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Que es QE3????









...pero imprime billetes,...de los de verdad ::

Le remito a la segundo que hubo, QE2,

El “Quantitative Easing 2” (relajamiento cuantitativo 2) es como se denomina en la jerga a la segunda ronda de impresión de billetes por parte de la Reserva Federal (el banco central de los Estados Unidos). La primera ronda de expansión monetaria (QE1) tuvo lugar en plena crisis financiera global desde fines de 2008, cuando la Reserva Federal salió a comprar “activos tóxicos” del sector privado (básicamente, instrumentos financieros respaldados en hipotecas). La expansión fue equivalente a casi el 90% de la base monetaria.

Inundar de liquidez le llaman...y las bolsas suelen sentarle tan bien


----------



## ghkghk (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pueden tener cuidado en sus inversiones en BME.
> 
> La bolsa se va a convertir en algo de unos pocos. Es el trasiego del día a día, el rabioso intraminuto, el HFT ....... quienes dan profundidad y liquidez al mercado.
> 
> En fin, no saben y por eso hacen tonterías.




Por beneficios, dividendos, EBITDA, gastos, etc... Creo que ya cotiza a Tasa Tobin española. O eso espero, porque también creía que Repsol a 16 cotizaba a "pérdida de YPF sin indemnización" y mira hasta dónde fue.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Salvo por la elecciones, sorprendería un QE con el nivel de beneficios corporativos, creciendo el país usano y sobre todo con el SP en 1380.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Yo no creo que vaya a haber QE3, la bolsa esta alta y las elecciones cerca, mission accomplished.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya que pregunta, dele al menos un thanks al citado::



Donde anda? 

Ha aparecido por aquí? :


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Huy.

Huy huy.

La que están desplegando desde hace unas 72 horas....

Y until here yo can leer.


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Donde anda?
> 
> Ha aparecido por aquí? :



Olvide todo, se me fue la olla:ouch:


----------



## The Hellion (1 Ago 2012)

El QE2 va caminito del desguace, pero todavía no botarán el QE3. Hoy dirá que se compromete con el crecimiento y que el endurecimiento de crédito se pospondrá hasta 2015 si es necesario.

El Q3, en todo caso, en el Agujero de Jackson, hay que joderse con el nombrecito, a finales de agosto.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Huy.
> 
> Huy huy.
> 
> ...



No nos dejes así...danos pistas


----------



## pollastre (1 Ago 2012)

Hay unos +5000 netos en juego a que hay peponazo. Desplegados en las últimas 72 horas. La apuesta es simpática, unos €50M. No puedo dar más detalles por razones obvias.

No hace falta que diga, qué es lo que va a ocurrir si el peponazo no se confirma....


edit: por descontado, hablo únicamente del DAX. Obviamente esto es un trade distribuido, y tendrá componentes replicadas en otros índices, eso sin dudarlo. El movimiento global, por lo tanto, está muy por encima de esos €50M.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

La plata acaba de enseñar la patita. Lo están preparando para los próximos acontencimientos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay unos +5000 netos en juego a que hay peponazo. Desplegados en las últimas 72 horas. La apuesta es simpática, unos €50M. No puedo dar más detalles por razones obvias.
> 
> No hace falta que diga, qué es lo que va a ocurrir si el peponazo no se confirma....



Gracias por la info.

Por cierto, ¿Es otra vez otro Bilbo "bolsillos profundos" en juego?, ¿No tuvo bastante con el owned que le dieron hace unas semanas? 

Yo digo que pelan otra vez a la criatura...


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

First Solar viene en 16 redondos en el pre-market.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

La plata no hace más que adelantar lo que va a suceder en el cruce del eurodolar.


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La plata no hace más que adelantar lo que va a suceder en el cruce del eurodolar.



¿Se deduce por tanto que no habrá QE3, dolar fortalecido, oro y plata bajan, bolsas guanean,....?


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿Se deduce por tanto que no habrá QE3, dolar fortalecido, oro y plata bajan, bolsas guanean,....?



Muchas predicciones para acertarlas todas. Se intuye que han estado arreando para vaciar el bus.

La plata hay que seguirla de cerca porque está anticipando un euro más flojo que el dolar.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Ojo al doble techo en timeframe de minutos en BBVA.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Preparamos el gatillo.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Pandoro ya está haciendo sus pruebas para "violear" al personal...


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Long BBVA. Stop ajusted


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Stop subido al punto de entrada. Ahora a esperar.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Salimos de BBVA, 190 leuros de reward. Ahora a esperar a los usanos.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Señores, no dan ya más de sí. Todo a tope.

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-iwrTEWf7Pq0/TyQm5eATb0I/AAAAAAAABko/3M-3syabw4M/s400/()%2BBernanke%2Bprinting%2Bcartoon.jpg


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos de BBVA, 190 leuros de reward. Ahora a esperar a los usanos.



Admirado me hallo. 190 euros en 5 minutos escasos. Si no es indiscreción, podría hacerle una pregunta?

Yo la lanzo y si quiere la contesta: ¿cree usted que se puede vivir del trading y se pueden mantener unos ingresos fijos y constantes suficientes para vivir?
Gracias Janus


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Si es tío Ben quien habla antes que Droghi, se va a quedar posiblemente muy descafeinado para dejar el marrón al BCE. Ahí puede estar el arreón para dejar el bus on the scratch para después subirse ellos solos.

Salvo que haya algo muy relevante concertado ..... que también puede ser.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

IBE un día más peor que el mercado.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

La plata es bajista, se veía venir en el nivel marcado en 28,1x - 28,2x


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Admirado me hallo. 190 euros en 5 minutos escasos. Si no es indiscreción, podría hacerle una pregunta?
> 
> Yo la lanzo y si quiere la contesta: ¿cree usted que se puede vivir del trading y se pueden mantener unos ingresos fijos y constantes suficientes para vivir?
> Gracias Janus



Dejarlo todo para jugársela al trading ............. yo no lo haría .... si el trabajo que se tiene es bueno, con un buen ingreso seguro que acumula cierto pasivo laboral y además deja tiempo para que el trading sea un añadido. Hágase la idea de que el sueldo del currelo es un número indeterminado de operaciones de trading finalizadas con éxito.

Desde luego que en la bolsa no existe eso de "algo constante". Esa es la putada.

Vamos, resumiendo ..... que aunque le fuera mal en el trading .... viviría bastante mal. Tenga en cuenta que los sistemas son efímeros y va a tener que estar constantemente reinventándose. Salvo que sea como el jatoprotoso que tiene imán e intuición mercantil.

Lo mejor es casarse con una rica, que esté buena, le quiera y sea buena persona. Llena de salud y deseando tener muchos niños. Que la guste viajar y los hoteles buenos.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Tengan claro que medidas pepónicas las va a haber. En caso contrario, sería el ridículo más tremendo que se hubiera visto en décadas. Ahora bien, con eso no es suficiente. El mercado se basa sobre un determinado nivel de expectativas y respecto a él es donde se va a interpretar.

Obviamente todo va a ser una puñetera excusa para adoctrinar a las masas ante el movimiento que llevan preparando desde ayer al mediodía.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

ACS pignora acciones Hochtief por valor de 900 millones de euros,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com

Tito Floren está jugando con fuego. Como venga mal dado en España .... se va a quedar con el tamaño que tenía originalmente con Gines y Navarro. Si lo pone baratito, lo mismo le llamamos para poner un bordillo a la entrada del chalecete.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ACS pignora acciones Hochtief por valor de 900 millones de euros,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> Tito Floren está jugando con fuego. Como venga mal dado en España .... se va a quedar con el tamaño que tenía originalmente con Gines y Navarro. Si lo pone baratito, lo mismo le llamamos para poner un bordillo a la entrada del chalecete.



Madre mia, Flo, ahi empeñando el BMW recien comprao. Que pericoloso.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Yo voy haciendo acopio de gifs por lo que pueda pasar


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Flo se va a quedar solo con tres tios y se dedicaran a chapar baños.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

El Estado británico ofrece dinero barato a los bancos para favorecer préstamos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Suntech Solar ni tocarla. Sigue con sus líos sobre fraudes y garantías en Alemania. Es un tema muy grave y de hacerse cargo de ese pufo como garante ..... se va al garete.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

First Solar apretando el frescor ojelero. Los resultados se darán tras el cierre de las 22:00 h.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Ago 2012)

Bernanke dira algo asi:

Estamos preparados para actuar en cualquier momento y en cualquier disposicion.
Los resultados no estan mostrando las expectativas que teniamos.
Hay que continuar vigilando los proximos meses para ver como salen los resultados.
EEUU se ha enfrentado a una dura recaida de las economias europeas y asiaticas.
Se comienzan a ver buenos singos de recuperacion en el mercado inmobiliario [esta siempre sale, no se quien cojones da los datos de viviendas en florida pero siempre son buenos antes de que el barbas hable, siempre, no se conoce todavia ningun dato malo]
La compra de activos en una de las multiples opciones.
Confirmamos [hace falta confirmarlo mas veces? si ya llevas confirmandolo 5 reuniones] que los tipos se matendran en esta horquilla hasta 2014.
.........
.........


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

Translating "Fed Speak" Into Plain English

Chairman Greenspan said, "History suggests that is usually or has been a forward indicator for softening economic activity ... I suspect, however, that we have changed the structure of the flow of funds and the relationships among the various interest-rate tranches by maturity such that I'm not sure what such a configuration ... would mean."

Read more: Translating "Fed Speak" Into Plain English


----------



## casconet (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar apretando el frescor ojelero. Los resultados se darán tras el cierre de las 22:00 h.



Joer, me acaban de echar de mala manera, de ir ganando +15% a saltar con un misero +5%, vaya bandazos la puñetera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

6666.I ::


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Para lo de las subidas y bajadas, lo mejor unos cortos en Thyssen

Acompañados de cortos en Euro/dólar, Dax, Deustche Bank y unas posiciones largas en CFD de BBVA abiertos hoy, para cubrir la salida en contado a 5,35.

Las posiciones cubiertas con stop profit corrido, a ver donde nos llevan

GUANEA YAAAAA!!!!!!!!


P.D. El ascensor alguien lo ha llamado de la 9ª


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Vaya presión que se ha metido Draghi entre pecho y espalda. Como defraude, va a perder cualquier atisbo de autoridad.

La verdad es que lanzar un órdago como ese a los mercados, sabiendo que van a hacer lo que se les ponga del rabo ............... es al menos un poquito pretencioso.


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para lo de las subidas y bajadas, lo mejor unos cortos en Thyssen
> 
> Acompañados de cortos en Euro/dólar, Dax, Deustche Bank y unas posiciones largas en CFD de BBVA abiertos hoy, para cubrir la salida en contado a 5,35.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo corto en EUR/USD, también corto DAX, oro, audusd, y esperemos lo tiren de una vez.... suerte :Baile:


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Zynga está zynganeando. No tiene referencias por abajo ..... salvo los cero euros.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estoy contigo corto en EUR/USD, también corto DAX, oro, audusd, y esperemos lo tiren de una vez.... suerte :Baile:



Tengan cuidado con los cortos en el eurodolar. Apunta a los 1,26 salvo que un velote rojo lo remedie.


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estoy contigo corto en EUR/USD, también corto DAX, oro, audusd, y esperemos lo tiren de una vez.... suerte :Baile:



marvadoh especuladòh, ustek quiere un sell-off en toda regla :8:

así sea!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con los cortos en el eurodolar. Apunta a los 1,26 salvo que un velote rojo lo remedie.



señol janus interviene mucho para su conocimiento es nulo :ouch:


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Pronóstico de Agosto de Hódar

Pronóstico para agosto
El jueves milagro. Si las declaraciones de apoyo al euro del presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, catapultaron al Ibex 35, que alcanzó en la última sesión del mes la cota de los 6.913,7 puntos. *Agosto comienza a la espera de que el jueves las palabras de Draghi se traduzcan en medidas concretas*. En la película de Berlanga, se iba el jueves a la fuente que todo lo curaba. En nuestro caso, el agua milagrosa tiene que venir del fondo de rescate, cuyo grifo controla Merkel.
Agosto se presenta muy complicado para que la bolsa lo celebre al alza. En España la situación es crítica. O se corta el despilfarro autonómico o *nos vamos al garete*, incluidas Cataluña y Andalucía, aunque como Pilatos quieran lavarse las manos.


Yo no me entero, ¿Sube o baja?. Lo que esta claro es que acierta, si Drogui dice algo bueno subimos, y si no se corta el despilfarro nos vamos al garete...así acierta hasta VM


Anlisis Hdar: As fue julio y as ser agosto,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con los cortos en el eurodolar. Apunta a los 1,26 salvo que un velote rojo lo remedie.



Estoy contigo, pero antes de irse a los 1,26 creo que va a visitar los 1,2160 primero. Veremos y gracias Janus....


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol janus interviene mucho para su conocimiento es nulo :ouch:



Es lo que tiene saber escribir con acentos .... que uno se entusiasma aunque tenga conosimiento nulo porque piensa con el culo.

Por cierto, buenos días jratopronstomico.

Por cierto también, canté un buen trade en BBVA. Se echan en falta sus acertadas operaciones.


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol janus interviene mucho para su conocimiento es nulo :ouch:



Gato, por qué cerraste los cortos de oro ayer, mira si hubieses aguantado, ya te dije. Vamos a por la siguiente operación de trading. Qué tienes en el punto de mira? ienso:


----------



## Vivomuriente (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no me entero, ¿Sube o baja?. Lo que esta claro es que acierta, si Drogui dice algo bueno subimos, y si no se corta el despilfarro nos vamos al garete...*así acierta hasta VM*
> 
> 
> Anlisis Hdar: As fue julio y as ser agosto,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com



8: Su falta de humirda, le costará un ají en el ojal

Hoy me siento poeta.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gato, por qué cerraste los cortos de oro ayer, mira si hubieses aguantado, ya te dije. Vamos a por la siguiente operación de trading. Qué tienes en el punto de mira? ienso:



Es con tres pipoletos andaba tranquilo. La necesidad era un bote de whiskas.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

que avioneta bernanke diga lo que tenga que decir , luego reanudamos el papertrading


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Cita de Cárpatos:

"Problemas en EEUU	
El trading en NYSE está muy afectado por una gran volatilidad con muy alto volumen en cerca de 150 valores. Es todo muy extraño, todas las operaciones se hacen en paquetes de 100 acciones. Se ha iniciado una investigación, nadie sabe muy bien que está pasando."

*Señores están preparando un movimiento gordísimo ya sea al alza o a la baja, van a reventar el tinglado.*


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

No diga CHORRADAS, todos sabemos que ustec no hace paertrading, que es un minileoncio


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

A las buenas tardes señores... veamos: sigo con los dos últimos minis de ayer. Hoy puse otros dos en apertura porque pensé que nos veríamos más abajo y porque me fastidió haber liquidado ayer el segundo lote donde lo hize. Si hubiera esperado al SL y luego hubiera ajustado al cierre, le hubiera sacado dos duros. En fín, a los de hoy no les sacado ni para cubrir los 4 que palmé ayer y los gastos.

Y ya me temo que el lote que me queda, me lo zumban tambien... dudo si dejar el stop en los 1389 o bajarlo a los 1385 donde compré.... de momento lo dejo.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que avioneta bernanke diga lo que tenga que decir , luego reanudamos el papertrading



Sabia decisión, el avioneto es el que manda.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que avioneta bernanke diga lo que tenga que decir , luego reanudamos el papertrading











Diga a su PLIMO que se baje de ahí ahora mismo, se nota a la legua que son de la misma familia... :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Sabia decisión, el avioneto es el que manda.



la desicion es sabia porque MV es sabio


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Cita de Cárpatos:
> 
> "Problemas en EEUU
> El trading en NYSE está muy afectado por una gran volatilidad con muy alto volumen en cerca de 150 valores. Es todo muy extraño, todas las operaciones se hacen en paquetes de 100 acciones. Se ha iniciado una investigación, nadie sabe muy bien que está pasando."
> ...



Grecia, coño, Grecia.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Cita de Cárpatos:
> 
> "Problemas en EEUU
> El trading en NYSE está muy afectado por una gran volatilidad con muy alto volumen en cerca de 150 valores. Es todo muy extraño, todas las operaciones se hacen en paquetes de 100 acciones. Se ha iniciado una investigación, nadie sabe muy bien que está pasando."
> ...



hay un "algo" roto suelto, pasate por Zerohedge.

zerohedge/


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Están dándole fino al DAX


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están dándole fino al DAX



DB también, Eur/Dol a punto de romperse. Ibex aguanta, estoy haciendo un pleno 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están dándole fino al DAX



En 6700 yo le voy a meter un largo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para lo de las subidas y bajadas, lo mejor unos cortos en Thyssen
> 
> Acompañados de cortos en Euro/dólar, Dax, Deustche Bank y unas posiciones largas en CFD de BBVA abiertos hoy, para cubrir la salida en contado a 5,35.
> 
> ...



FranR, leyéndole me he acordado de ...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

que temerario es el personal cuando no tiene conocimiento ni humildad , osea cuando es gacela ::

una sola palabra de avioneta y no les saltara ni el stop :ouch:


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

y el ibex a contracorriente peponeando


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

...el SAN siempre jodiendo la marrana...


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que temerario es el personal cuando no tiene conocimiento ni humildad , osea cuando es gacela ::
> 
> una sola palabra de avioneta y no les saltara ni el stop :ouch:




zape zape zape!! Jatoo maloooo


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que temerario es el personal cuando no tiene conocimiento ni humildad , osea cuando es gacela ::
> 
> una sola palabra de avioneta y no les saltara ni el stop :ouch:



El stop siempre salta. Es imposible que no lo haga.

El procedimiento es mirar la cotización y si está por debajo del stop, se apunta en el excel "saltó" y se hace la simulación del retorno de la operación.


----------



## patilltoes (1 Ago 2012)

¿Como?, ¿estan moviendo el mercado yanqui con paquetes de 100 (cien) acciones?, WTF


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

los datos pmi de hoy son malisimos , algo tienen que hacer a los dos lados del atlantico y el momento es ahora , si luego decepcionan entonces nos cebamos :baba:

pero no adelantemos , dejad que salven el mundo o que decepcionen , pequeñas gacelas hay que saber cuando mantenerse al margen


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Tesla se pone a tiro.


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

ienso:


patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Como?, ¿estan moviendo el mercado yanqui con paquetes de 100 (cien) acciones?, WTF



100 acciones de apple a 607 dólares son 60.700 dólares por paquete, fíjate que paquetito más bonito.

Además que son multitud de paquetes de 100 acciones para no levantar la liebre y que pueden indicar acumulación o distribución antes de un movimiento fuerte de mercado. no?


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Tesla, largo.
Stop ajusted.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Como?, ¿estan moviendo el mercado yanqui con paquetes de 100 (cien) acciones?, WTF








 
ya man pillao....


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya man pillao....




No has pasado desapercibido piratón, temos pillao, jejje


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2012)

hoy le han dado alos cortos y alos largos en varias ocasiones


----------



## The Hellion (1 Ago 2012)

*KNIGHT CAPITAL EXPERIENCING DELAY IN PROCESSING STOCK ORDERS
*KNIGHT CITES 'TECHNOLOGY ISSUE' FOR PROCESSING DELAYS
*KNIGHT TELLS CLIENTS TO EXECUTE TRADES ELSEWHERE FOR NOW

Me parece que al caballero ese le están dando para el pelo:

[YOUTUBE]i3v-nEy1Fzk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Lo bueno viene a continuación...


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Salimos de media posición en Tesla a precio de entrada. Nos quedamos con la otra media posición ..... que íbamos fuertes y no ha habido rebote en "v".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> No has pasado desapercibido piratón, temos pillao, jejje


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Dos algos rotos, uno de compra y otro de venta:

Still scratching your head over what happened this morning (this would be everyone at the SEC but not their porn webstream vendors - even they by now realize just how broken the market is)? Don't be - courtesy of Dennis Dick and Premarket Info, here is a 20 minute video explanation parsing the tape and showing precisely what happened that impacted nearly 150 stocks.

In summary:

Rogue algo strikes number of stocks: up to 148 symbols impacted
WFC preferred security JWF trades 4.9MM shares, and trades down more than 10%
VZ, PEP, RSH, BBY, WFC and many more all affected
Appears to be an auto buy program error on some issues
An auto-sell program on other issues

And since nobody at the SEC will move a finger to fix what we have been pounding the table on since April 2009, we can only hope that we get more and more increasingly more ridiculous market swings such as this one which will finally get absolutely everyone out of the markets. Even the vacuum tubes. 

Video explicativo: 

[YOUTUBE]dOO9XxH5Nyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ago 2012)

Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).

El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€
50.000€ de san @ 12€
120.000€ Repsol @ 20€
80.000€ que metió en Banco de Valencia

Las cifras son de cuando entro, evidentemente ahora su cartera tiene bastante menos valor.

Lo mejor, me ha pedido consejo 

Resumen de mi cara: ::


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Ajusto SL a 1386...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).
> 
> El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
> 100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€
> ...



Algunas les sirven para calentar en la chimenea


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

hablando de los Leoncios que consultan en Intereconomía ...

¿alguien tiene el vídeo o enlace al inversor gañan? ése que tenía pérdidas del 40% y no entendía lo que pasaba

lo busqué hace poco para enseñárselo a una Hinbersora (uno que es borde y tal) y no lo encontré :´(

se agradecerá con 1 de mis devaluados thx :X


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).
> 
> El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
> 100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€
> ...



Una persona que con 350k€ en himberzione no sea capaz de pagar por asesoramiento no se merece ni la menor misericordia. 

Que Pandoro acabe con el!


----------



## Caracol (1 Ago 2012)

Mensaje para MV

Los de renta4 bajaron su recomendación larga en plata de un 30% de la cartera al 10% y hoy a 0. 
Estabas tú mas orientado que esta gente...
Y fue para abajo...

Sólo comentarlo.


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una persona que con 350k€ en himberzione no sea capaz de pagar por asesoramiento no se merece ni la menor misericordia.
> 
> Que Pandoro acabe con el!



350K € en Jinverzione??

actualice a precio actual! :ouch: :XX:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Oigan, bonito cambio le han dado a la web del INE. Ahora con rss, y twitter para seguir los datos de interés sin ir a por ellos. Y calendario con iCal para seguir las proximas citas. A más de uno le van a ahorrar un trabajo...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).
> 
> El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
> 100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€
> ...



Las BV se las puedo cambiar por un paquete de pañuelos de Disney que me han regalado hoy ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> 350K € en Jinverzione??
> 
> actualice a precio actual! :ouch: :XX:



Mu complicao ::


----------



## octan (1 Ago 2012)

Hola

Despues de tanto leeros me habeis convencido de que es necesario operar con stops aunque solo sea para poder desconectar un rato, sobre todo ahora que opero a ambos lados del charco...

El caso es que mi broker no permite ordenes condicionadas para valores internacionales, manda webs... así que...

¿Me recomendais algun broker que me de eso y todo lo demas con comisiones de custodia compra y venta bajitas para valores en EU y USA?

Gracias mil...


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mu complicao ::



pues se queda sin thanks


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).
> 
> El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
> 100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€ Hoy *9,31 62.066*
> ...



::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ::::



Pero ha estado cobrando dividendos......:cook:


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ::::




actualice lo de las BV, de momento se valoran por un paquete de pañuelos de Disney ... a la espera de puja superior 
::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Barbas de mi vida
no me dejes sólo ni de noche ni de día...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

cuanta pluma :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

Creo que los malditos leoncios gamesianos estan jugando conmigo.

Ayer orden de venta a 1,23. Precio maximo 1,228

Hoy orden venta a 1,25. Precio maximo 1,249

Son 10000 titulillos de nada....vaya leoncios mas cagones ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuanta pluma :rolleye:



Mucha...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

A las 20:15h empieza la fiesta


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Tengo dos "por cierto", uno de ellos lleva parejado un "yalodeciayo".

Por cierto primero, a la bolsa francesa hoy no le ha ido demasiado mal a pesar del anuncio de la tasa Tobin...

Por cierto segundo, especial para PONZI ¿anda usted por ahí?

Al papá de Hornimans le han cogido con el carrito del helado...
Dutch coffee firm reports fraud, tax hits in Brazil | Reuters

...*its 2012 results will be hit by fraud, tax and inventory issues at its Brazilian *operations and that *it would have to redo past financial statements.*

Siyalodeciayo y añado: y lo que queda...

...espero que no se diera el trabajo de leerse el tocho de 300 paginas... :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Ya verás como van a pasar el "rulo" sobre los stops...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que los malditos leoncios gamesianos estan jugando conmigo.
> 
> Ayer orden de venta a 1,23. Precio maximo 1,228
> 
> ...



Dos días marcando el precio máximo de un valor. Es usted todo un leoncio


----------



## paulistano (1 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dos días marcando el precio máximo de un valor. Es usted todo un leoncio



Es lo que tiene el TT ;-)


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Pillo sitio, Bernie tíralo cabrón ::


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Ahora o nunca Barbitas...


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Kempiese-la-fiezta! ::

Catacrok.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Pasando el rulo..

primero para los largos...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2012)

Joer 6 puntos en 30 segundos


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Tírame ese oro mamonazo!!!!


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Muevo el SL a 1381 mientras me relamo de gusto... por abajo, hasta 1000 que no pare... jajaja...


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)




----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Deben estar limpiando el terreno de juego.

Atentos al movimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

La Fed mantiene los tipos sin cambios: seguirán excepcionalmente bajos durante 2014 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

El Cárpatos debe estar llorando por las esquinas, no actualiza nada joder.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La Fed mantiene los tipos sin cambios: seguirán excepcionalmente bajos durante 2014 - elEconomista.es



Siyalodecía el chinazo...


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Vaaamos José Luis, cojones.


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Espérense que está haciendo un triángulo de continuación, que como acierte...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Ago 2012)

In Berny we trust :Aplauso:


----------



## Knispel (1 Ago 2012)

de que bolsa se trata? la del mercadona o la del día? he leído guano y se me a puesto dura , resumen breve please.

El ibex no cerraba a las 17:00??


----------



## hydra69 (1 Ago 2012)

Para un neófito....Pepon o Pandoro?


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaamos José Luis, cojones.



Ansia viva :XX:?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Para un neófito....Pepon o Pandoro?



Difícil de saber

Está en modo caballo loco


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Rehaciendo el movimiento como siempre. En los 1382 veremos la realidad.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ansia viva :XX:?



Además Mulder ya dijo que estaba de vacaciones, no sé a que vienen los agobios. ::


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Vaya puta mierda, el Benie ya no es lo que era.

Ahora el Draghi es el totem.


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Bah! rompe el minitriangulo por arriba ahora se para en la media...


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Jurjurjur....

And not only did the Fed disappoint, but it didn't even extend ZIRP through 2015. Sorry Hilsenrath, better luck next time

FED SAYS IT `WILL PROVIDE ADDITIONAL ACCOMMODATION AS NEEDED'
FED REPEATS EXCEPTIONALLY LOW RATES AT LEAST THROUGH LATE 2014
FED SEES INFLATION OVER MEDIUM AT OR BELOW MANDATE LEVEL
FED TO KEEP REINVESTING HOUSING DEBT TO MORTGAGE SECURITIES
FED SAYS HOUSING SECTOR REMAINS DEPRESSED
LACKER DISSENTS FROM FOMC DECISION


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Rulo pa arriba, rulo pa abajo


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Ande está el José Luis ? :ouch:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Corto contundente en 1379. Todos los SL ahí mismo.

Ahora los minis a 1380.


----------



## Misterio (1 Ago 2012)

> 19:39:53 h.
> 20h15	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> ...




"Informaremos si nos interesa lo que dicen"


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> "Informaremos si nos interesa lo que dicen"



Está llamando a sus jefes para saber qué tiene que desir 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> "Informaremos si nos interesa lo que dicen"



Se ha ido al cine :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

JOer... todavía me van a saltar la gorda y para nada... pero no quiero perder pasta, prefiero perder la oportunidad. Si salta le puedo meter un poquito...

BUeno sigo dentro, de momento y por poquito.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Corto contundente en 1379. Todos los SL ahí mismo.
> 
> Ahora los minis a 1380.



Te acompaño con 2 minis.


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te acompaño con 2 minis.



Sí, esta parece buena...


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te acompaño con 2 minis.



Lo suelto con +125USD. Soy un cagao.

Luego a por más.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para lo de las subidas y bajadas, lo mejor unos cortos en Thyssen
> 
> Acompañados de cortos en Euro/dólar, Dax, Deustche Bank y unas posiciones largas en CFD de BBVA abiertos hoy, para cubrir la salida en contado a 5,35.
> 
> ...












Esta va por VM

FAP FAP ::


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Ay omá... esto está cogiendo una pinta de darse un castañazo de aupa... como sea una trampa, aquí van a caer como moscas...


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Atman, mucho cuidado.

Si no gira ya a la baja, sal por patas. Los 1378 son el ímite.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Ago 2012)

Colto oros 1600 :Baile:


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Como dije, entré en 79 y tengo el stop ahí y un poquito más. de lo malo, malo... me quedarían los dos minis de ayer.


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Colto oros 1600 :Baile:










Pero donde va usted Don Jato?

:XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Como dije, entré en 79 y tengo el stop ahí y un poquito más. de lo malo, malo... me quedarían los dos minis de ayer.



vigila el MACD en timeframe = 1 min. 8:


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Estoy contigo corto en EUR/USD, también corto DAX, oro, audusd, y esperemos lo tiren de una vez.... suerte :Baile:



Esto va viento en popa... Gracias Berni


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

jaaaaa jajaja....

(era por el gif de Franr)


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Acabo de conocer a un Leoncio de los que hablábamos el otro dia (los que consultan en intereconomia).
> 
> El padre de un cliente con esta cartera me ha pedido opinión:
> 100.000€ de tef compradas a 15€
> ...




Ya tiene excusa para posponer la decisión a los nietos.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> vigila el MACD en timeframe = 1 min. 8:



Lo están forzando al límite. lo van a reventar los hijos de fabra


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Vamos Pepon vamos


----------



## atman (1 Ago 2012)

Ahora les tengo que dejar, que no puedo estar a todo... luego les cuento, aunque supongo que se podrán figurar más o menos lo que pase


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, el Benie ya no es lo que era.
> 
> Ahora el Draghi es el totem.



Ha hecho lo que tiene que hacer. Es decir, no hacerle el trabajo al Droghi. Que sea éste quien gaste la polvora. Bernie es la última línea defensiva si todo lo demás falla.

No obstante, anda el amigo Bernie y poco despistado si se piensa que Droghi va a hacer algo digno de mención.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ha hecho lo que tiene que hacer. Es decir, no hacerle el trabajo al Droghi. Que sea éste quien gaste la polvora. Bernie es la última línea defensiva si todo lo demás falla.
> 
> No obstante, anda el amigo Bernie y poco despistado si se piensa que Droghi va a hacer algo digno de mención.



Se dice que mañana no sale el Drogi si no la Merkel ::


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Colto oros 1600 :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



jajjajaja :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

En la página de Cárpatos todavía siguen esperando...

_20h15 
Informamos a esa hora en directo de lo que pase con la FED_


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Ahora decía una presentadora en Antena 3TV (mass mierda en estado puro) que una opción es que Draghi no haga nada mañana. Ni putada idea. Desde el ridículo más vehemente hacia arriba, sky is the limit.

Esta gilipollas no sabe lo que es echarse a dormir con la preocupación de que el mercado le haya dejado el culo roto durante el día ............... o sí si es que mercado fuera un nombre de hombre.

Y digo yo, por qué no sale Draghi diciendo que va a comprar 3 billones de euros en deuda de España e Italia?. Total, luego no lo hace y nadie se lo va a estar contando haber si llega a esa cifra o no ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



está de tintos de verano, ¿verdad?


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> está de tintos de verano, ¿verdad?



Sandevid, rebajado con La Casera. Pasamos mucho tiempo juntos 

Tenga un regalito

Te enseño mis tetitas Vol.2 « Gifs Locos Animados


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En la página de Cárpatos todavía siguen esperando...
> 
> _20h15
> Informamos a esa hora en directo de lo que pase con la FED_



Joder andan un poco despistaos.... A ver si se pensaban que era mañana )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sandevid, rebajado con La Casera. Pasamos mucho tiempo juntos
> 
> Tenga un regalito
> 
> Te enseño mis tetitas Vol.2 « Gifs Locos Animados



:baba: :baba: :baba:

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

Circulen, no hay guano que valga,

van a meter un reversal que van a temblar ojetes


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Circulen, no hay guano que valga,
> 
> van a meter un reversal que van a temblar ojetes



Wait hamijo...no todo está perdido.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Wait hamijo...no todo está perdido.



...Tengo intereses ocultos como Mr. Carpatos


----------



## carloszorro (1 Ago 2012)

La Fed prorroga la Operación Twist con 267.000 millones más hasta finales de año - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> La Fed prorroga la Operación Twist con 267.000 millones más hasta finales de año - elEconomista.es



Eso es del 20 de Julio ::


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es del 20 de Julio ::



Joer Sarge, no todo el mundo vive al límite como usted. ::


----------



## FranR (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es del 20 de Julio ::



Ufff

no era eso lo que esperaba....

Lo dicho esta tarde, si no vemos 140x en poco, la caída sera brutal. ienso:

Si no hay liquidez, no habrá apoyo al índice.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso es del 20 de Julio ::



De Junio!!!! pero da igual porque es poco dinero.

Lo coge RameroJoy y le dura un mes.
Lo coge el Gañán andaluz y le dura un día.
Lo coge el chófer del Gañán andaluz y le dura un par de tiritos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ufff
> 
> no era eso lo que esperaba....
> 
> ...



Yo apunto más arriba ,jefe

El Agosto lo pasamos tranquilo


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

El eurodolar está debilitando al euro porque Bernie no le ha metido tiza a su moneda y porque mañana se espera que la tiza la meta Droghi al euro.

Por cierto, sale uno en La Sexta diciendo que Albacete es el Nueva York de La Mancha porque tienen a sus negros, a sus moros ....... y que tienen como líder a la Loli. Qué crack la fumada que lleva el pavo.


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo apunto más arriba ,jefe
> 
> El Agosto lo pasamos tranquilo



La clave está en las medidas que presente mañana Draghi (si es que presenta alguna). La pelota está en el tejado del BCE...

Puede que nos demos una castaña por aquello de Buy the rumor, sell the news ::


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Mañana "intentaré no intradear" y me lo tomo medio libre.

Que tengan suerte y mucho, mucho cuidado. Es de esos días en los que la volatilidad hace un bujero.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

First Solar lo han puesto en +10% en el after. Ha sido un pico y ahora sube mucho menos.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Ahora subiendo una burrada.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora subiendo una burrada.



¿las sigues llevando ::?


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿las sigues llevando ::?



a 14,19 ...........................................


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Ha marcado en 18 y ahora en 16,78.




Venga dale pepón con ganas.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Ago 2012)

Hoygan, y mañana a que hora nos traen la Droghi? ::


----------



## boquiman (1 Ago 2012)

Creo que a las 14:30 y tambien tenemos subasta de deuda española sobre las 10:30.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> a 14,19 ...........................................



Enhorabuena, buen pelotazo.

No seas avaricioso, éstas se menean demasiado.

Llega al target y púlelas.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

(NASDAQ: FSLR) reported Q2 EPS of $1.27, $0.36 better than the analyst estimate of $0.91. Revenue for the quarter came in at $957 million versus the consensus estimate of $817.59 million.

First Solar, Inc. sees FY2012 EPS of $4.20-$4.70, versus prior guidance of $4.00-$4.50 and the consensus of $3.95. First Solar, Inc. sees FY2012 revenue of $3.6-$3.9 billion, versus prior guidance of $3.5-$3.8 billion and the consensus of $3.48 billion.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> (NASDAQ: FSLR) reported Q2 EPS of $1.27, $0.36 better than the analyst estimate of $0.91. Revenue for the quarter came in at $957 million versus the consensus estimate of $817.59 million.
> 
> First Solar, Inc. sees FY2012 EPS of $4.20-$4.70, versus prior guidance of $4.00-$4.50 and the consensus of $3.95. First Solar, Inc. sees FY2012 revenue of $3.6-$3.9 billion, versus prior guidance of $3.5-$3.8 billion and the consensus of $3.48 billion.



Conociéndote las aguantarás para que no vuelva a ocurrir lo de ARIAD ::

Ten mucho cuidado, amigo.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

First Solar, Inc. Announces Second Quarter 2012 Financial Results
Net sales of $957 millionGAAP EPS of $1.27 per fully diluted share including charges of $0.39 per shareRaises 2012 EPS guidance to $4.20 to $4.70 per share

TEMPE, Ariz., Aug 01, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- First Solar, Inc. FSLR +12.23% today announced financial results for the second quarter of 2012. Net sales were $957 million in the quarter, an increase of $460 million from the first quarter of 2012 and $425 million from the second quarter of 2011. The increases were primarily due to an increase in the number and size of projects under construction meeting revenue recognition criteria during the quarter, including Antelope Valley Solar Ranch 1 in California and Silver State North in Nevada.

The Company reported second quarter net income of $1.27 per fully diluted share, compared to a net loss of $5.20 per fully diluted share in the first quarter of 2012 and net income of $0.70 per fully diluted share in the second quarter of 2011. The second quarter of 2012 was impacted by pre-tax charges of $36 million (reducing EPS by $0.39), relating to restructuring and certain costs in excess of normal warranty.

Cash and Marketable Securities at the end of the second quarter were $744 million, down from $750 million at the end of the first quarter of 2012.

Based on reductions in First Solar's ongoing cost structure primarily related to our restructuring initiatives, the Company is increasing 2012 guidance as follows:

-- Net Sales of $3.6 - $3.9 billion, compared to prior guidance of $3.5 - $3.8 billion.

-- Earnings per fully diluted share to $4.20-$4.70, compared to prior guidance of $4.00-$4.50, in each case excluding restructuring and impairment charges, and certain costs in excess of normal warranty expense.

"Despite market uncertainties, First Solar delivered strong performance in the quarter," said Jim Hughes, CEO. "Looking forward, we are confident we have the right long-term strategy and the right platform to enable long-term growth and value creation. We believe that by executing our strategic roadmaps and completing our restructuring program we can achieve our targets of 2.6 to 3.0 GW of sales in sustainable markets, earning a return on invested capital of 13 to 17 percent by 2016."

For a reconciliation of non-GAAP measures to measures presented in accordance with generally accepted accounting principles in the U.S. ("GAAP"), see the tables below.

First Solar has scheduled a conference call today, August 1, 2012 at 4 30 p.m. EDT to discuss this announcement. Investors may access a live webcast of this conference call by visiting First Solar, Inc. - Financial Events .

An audio replay of the conference call will also be available approximately two hours after the conclusion of the call. The audio replay will remain available until Wednesday, August 8, 2012 at midnight EDT and can be accessed by dialing 888-203-1112 if you are calling from within the United States or +1-719-457-0820 if you are calling from outside the United States and entering the replay pass code 606422. A replay of the webcast will be available on the Investors section of the company's web site approximately two hours after the conclusion of the call and remain available for approximately 90 calendar days.

About First Solar, Inc.

First Solar is a leading global provider of comprehensive photovoltaic (PV) solar systems which use its advanced thin-film modules. The company's integrated power plant solutions deliver an economically attractive alternative to fossil-fuel electricity generation today. From raw material sourcing through end-of-life module collection and recycling, First Solar's renewable energy systems protect and enhance the environment. For more information about First Solar, please visit Vertically Integrated Utility-Scale PV Power Solutions Provider | First Solar .

For First Solar Investors

This release contains forward-looking statements which are made pursuant to the safe harbor provisions of Section 21E of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. The forward-looking statements in this release do not constitute guarantees of future performance. Those statements involve a number of factors that could cause actual results to differ materially, including risks associated with the company's business involving the company's products, their development and distribution, economic and competitive factors and the company's key strategic relationships and other risks detailed in the company's filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission. First Solar assumes no obligation to update any forward-looking information contained in this press release or with respect to the announcements described herein.




FIRST SOLAR, INC. AND SUBSIDIARIES
CONDENSED CONSOLIDATED BALANCE SHEETS
(In thousands, except share data)
(Unaudited)
ASSETS June 30, December 31,
2012 2011
------------------ --------------------
Current assets:
Cash and cash equivalents $ 630,240 $ 605,619
Marketable securities 113,453 66,146
Accounts receivable trade, net 143,670 310,568
Accounts receivable, unbilled 436,170 533,399
Inventories 580,737 475,867
Balance of systems parts 152,658 53,784
Deferred project costs 189,721 197,702
Deferred tax assets, net 31,386 41,144
Assets held for sale 49,521 --
Prepaid expenses and other current assets  136,868 329,032
------------------ ------------------
Total current assets 2,464,424 2,613,261
Property, plant and equipment, net 1,567,367 1,815,958
Project assets 160,239 374,881
Deferred project costs 259,996 122,688
Note receivable, affiliate 21,373 --
Deferred tax assets, net 341,012 340,274
Marketable securities -- 116,192
Restricted cash and investments 267,411 200,550
Goodwill 65,444 65,444
Inventories 137,939 60,751
Other assets 202,129 67,615
------------------ ------------------
Total assets $ 5,487,334 $ 5,777,614
======= ========= ======= =========
LIABILITIES AND STOCKHOLDERS' EQUITY
Current liabilities:
Accounts payable $ 194,554 $ 176,448
Income taxes payable 9,175 9,541
Accrued expenses 476,817 406,659
Current portion of long-term debt 47,768 44,505
Deferred revenue 195,418 41,925
Other current liabilities 38,533 294,646
------------------ ------------------
Total current liabilities 962,265 973,724
Accrued solar module collection and recycling liability 185,324 167,378
Long-term debt 471,083 619,143
Other liabilities 507,223 373,506
------------------ ------------------
Total liabilities 2,125,895 2,133,751
------------------ ------------------
Commitments and contingencies
Stockholders' equity:
87 86
Common stock, $0.001 par value per share; 500,000,000 shares
authorized; 86,961,313 and
86,467,873 shares issued and
outstanding at June 30, 2012 and December 31, 2011, respectively
Additional paid-in capital 2,079,191 2,022,743
Accumulated earnings 1,287,638 1,626,071
Accumulated other comprehensive loss (5,477) (5,037)
-------------------- ----------------------
Total stockholders' equity 3,361,439 3,643,863
------------------ ------------------
Total liabilities and stockholders' equity $ 5,487,334 $ 5,777,614
======= ========= ======= =========






FIRST SOLAR, INC. AND SUBSIDIARIES
CONDENSED CONSOLIDATED STATEMENTS OF OPERATIONS
(In thousands, except per share amounts)
(Unaudited)
Three Months Ended Six Months Ended
---------------------------------- --------------------------------------
June 30, June 30, June 30, June 30,
2012 2011 2012 2011
------------ -------------- --------------- ----------------
Net sales $ 957,332 $ 532,774 $ 1,454,387 $ 1,100,067
Cost of sales 713,591 337,976 1,133,901 645,604
------------ ---------------- --------------- ------------------
Gross profit 243,741 194,798 320,486 454,463
Operating expenses:
Research and development 32,365 33,102 68,449 64,453
Selling, general and administrative 52,184 86,872 144,004 173,872
Production start-up  533 10,294 4,591 22,225
Restructuring 19,000 -- 420,065 --
------------ ---------------- --------------- ------------------
Total operating expenses 104,082 130,268 637,109 260,550
------------ ---------------- --------------- ------------------
Operating income (loss) 139,659 64,530 (316,623) 193,913
Foreign currency gain 1,015 1,659 31 2,609
Interest income 3,379 3,417 6,290 6,440
Interest expense, net (7,372) -- (8,292) --
Other income (expense), net (1,334) 2,351 (2,545) 2,002
-------------- ---------------- ----------------- ------------------
Income (loss) before income taxes 135,347 71,957 (321,139) 204,964
Income tax expense 24,364 10,819 17,294 27,858
------------ ---------------- --------------- ------------------
Net income (loss) $ 110,983 $ 61,138 $ (338,433) $ 177,106
=== ======= ======= ======= ==== ========= == ======= =========
Net income (loss) per share:
Basic $ 1.28 $ 0.71 $ (3.90) $ 2.07
=== ======= ======= ======= ==== ========= == ======= =========
Diluted $ 1.27 $ 0.70 $ (3.90) $ 2.03
=== ======= ======= ======= ==== ========= == ======= =========
Weighted-average number of shares used in per share calculations:
Basic 86,855 86,164 86,681 85,746
============ ================ =============== ==================
Diluted 87,653 87,126 86,681 87,092
============ ================ =============== ==================



Non-GAAP Financial Measures

The non-GAAP financial measures included in the tables below are non-GAAP net income and non-GAAP net income per share, which adjust for the following items: Cost in Excess of Normal Warranty Expense, and Restructuring. We believe the presentation of these non-GAAP financial measures, when taken together with the corresponding GAAP financial measures, provides meaningful supplemental information regarding the Company's operating performance. Our management uses these non-GAAP financial measures in assessing the Company's performance to prior periods and investors benefit from an understanding of these non-GAAP financial measures. The use of non-GAAP financial measures has limitations and you should not consider these performance measures in isolation from or as an alternative to measures presented in accordance with GAAP such as net income and net income per share.

Cost in Excess of Normal Warranty Expense: Included in our GAAP presentation of cost of sales, cost in excess of normal warranty expense reflects estimated costs related to our remediation of a manufacturing excursion that occurred between June 2008 and June 2009. We exclude this expense from our non-GAAP measures because we do not believe they reflect expected long-term future costs.

Restructuring: Included in our GAAP presentation of operating expenses, restructuring costs represent asset impairment and related costs and severance and termination related costs primarily due to a series of restructuring initiatives intended to align the organization with our long-term strategic plan including expected sustainable market opportunities and to reduce costs. We exclude restructuring from our non-GAAP measures because the asset impairment portion of the charges does not reflect our cash position or our cash flows from operating activities, and the restructuring charges overall do not reflect future operating expenses, are not indicative of our core operating performance, and are not meaningful in comparing to our past operating performance.




Three Months Ended June 30, 2012 (In thousands except per share
data)
GAAP Cost in Excess of Normal Restructuring Non-GAAP
Warranty Expense
--------- ---------------------- ------------ ---------
Net income before income taxes $ 135,347 $ 12,511 (1) $ 23,684 (2) $ 171,542
Income tax expense 24,364 376 (3) 1,931 (3) 26,671
--------- -------- -------------- -------- ---- ---------
Net income $ 110,983 $ 12,135 $ 21,753 $ 144,871
========= ======== ======== =========
Net income per fully diluted share $ 1.27 $ 0.14 $ 0.25 $ 1.65
Weighted-average shares outstanding 87,653 87,653 87,653 87,653
========= ======== ============== ======== ==== =========





(1) Balance includes $12.5 million related to estimated expenses
associated with certain remediation efforts related to the
manufacturing excursion that occurred between June 2008 and June
2009.
(2) Balance includes $19.0 million of restructuring expense and $4.7
million of costs associated with the repayment of debt for our
German manufacturing center.
(3) Amounts adjust the provision for income taxes to reflect the
effect of the non-GAAP adjustments on non-GAAP net income.



SOURCE: First Solar, Inc.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Conociéndote las aguantarás para que no vuelva a ocurrir lo de ARIAD ::
> 
> Ten mucho cuidado, amigo.



Vamos a ver porque llevo carga y las plusvis hay que materializarlas. Hoy he aguantado una bajada desde 16 en el pre-market hasta 14,58 en el go live. El stop lo he mantenido y lo sigo manteniendo en el punto de entrada. Ayer entraron a saco con volumen y hoy han limpiado el secarral de las plusvis más inquietas.

Más que el beneficio por acción, que está de puta madre porque han superado con mucho el whisper number que andaba algo por debajo del promedio estimado, han subido mucho en ingresos (alegan nueva analítica de reconocimineto de ingresos, de esto sé bastante por lo que no hay que darle mucha importancia) y sobre todo el guiadance futuro. A ver si se quitan el sesgo de que lo peor está por venir. Eliminando ese descuento, volverá a cotizar muy arriba respecto a los figures actuales.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver porque llevo carga y las plusvis hay que materializarlas. Hoy he aguantado una bajada desde 16 en el pre-market hasta 14,58 en el go live. El stop lo he mantenido y lo sigo manteniendo en el punto de entrada. Ayer entraron a saco con volumen y hoy han limpiado el secarral de las plusvis más inquietas.
> 
> Más que el beneficio por acción, que está de puta madre porque han superado con mucho el whisper number que andaba algo por debajo del promedio estimado, han subido mucho en ingresos (alegan nueva analítica de reconocimineto de ingresos, de esto sé bastante por lo que no hay que darle mucha importancia) y sobre todo el guiadance futuro. A ver si se quitan el sesgo de que lo peor está por venir. Eliminando ese descuento, volverá a cotizar muy arriba respecto a los figures actuales.



Aunque sea contabilidad creativa (los consultores de negocio lo llamáis analítica) las plusvis son bienvenidas.

Cuídalas, ya sabes como se comportan esas basurillas.


----------



## Janus (1 Ago 2012)

Yelp también anda subiendo más del 10% porque ha incrementado las ventas un 62% en comparable con el año fiscal anterior. Respecto a estimados, supera los ingresos por un 8% y pierde la mitad (3 centavos por share vs los 6 estimados). En total ha perdido 2M. Lo importante en estos valores es que pierden dinero siempre y lo que cotiza es la esperanza de que algún día van a estar en verde. A medida que ese momento gana confianza, es cuando suben mucho por mera aplicación de multiplicadores sobre beneficios. Después ya llega el momento en el que entran en asíntota de beneficios y es cuando suelen tener un ajuste brutal para cotizar a los multiples normales de mercado. Es lo que le está sucediendo a Facebook y lo que le va a suceder a Linkedin. Otras como Pandora y sobre todo Zynga ....... serán probablemente historias de downgrade masivo desde los mercados. Después entrará algún fondo usano con la esperanza de levantar la P&L y será el mercado natural el que haga que los servicios prestados sean sustituidos por otras nuevas esperanzas blancas. Y así hasta el fin de los tiempos.


----------



## bertok (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yelp también anda subiendo más del 10% porque ha incrementado las ventas un 62% en comparable con el año fiscal anterior. Respecto a estimados, supera los ingresos por un 8% y pierde la mitad (3 centavos por share vs los 6 estimados). En total ha perdido 2M. Lo importante en estos valores es que pierden dinero siempre y lo que cotiza es la esperanza de que algún día van a estar en verde. A medida que ese momento gana confianza, es cuando suben mucho por mera aplicación de multiplicadores sobre beneficios. Después ya llega el momento en el que entran en asíntota de beneficios y es cuando suelen tener un ajuste brutal para cotizar a los multiples normales de mercado. Es lo que le está sucediendo a Facebook y lo que le va a suceder a Linkedin. Otras como Pandora y sobre todo Zynga ....... serán probablemente historias de downgrade masivo desde los mercados. Después entrará algún fondo usano con la esperanza de levantar la P&L y será el mercado natural el que haga que los servicios prestados sean sustituidos por otras nuevas esperanzas blancas. Y así hasta el fin de los tiempos.



Palo y zanahoria ...... !!! al final no había zanahoria !!!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> La clave está en las medidas que presente mañana Draghi (si es que presenta alguna). La pelota está en el tejado del BCE...
> 
> Puede que nos demos una castaña por aquello de Buy the rumor, sell the news ::



El IBEX ya ha subido 1000 puntos por las esperadas medidas de Dragui. Es decir, que ya se da por descontado que serán buenas. 

Si se quedan por debajo de lo esperado, habrán ostión seguro. Si son buenas, quizá suba.... o quizá se quede como está.

50% ostión.
25% igual.
25% suba.

El que se quede dentro a las 14:30 corre un buen riesgo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El IBEX ya ha subido 1000 puntos por las esperadas medidas de Dragui. Es decir, que ya se da por descontado que serán buenas.
> 
> Si se quedan por debajo de lo esperado, habrán ostión seguro. Si son buenas, quizá suba.... o quizá se quede como está.
> 
> ...



menudo casino...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> menudo casino...



En cierto modo creo que mañana será eso, porque el que opere mañana creo que lo va a hacer en base a una apuesta sobre lo que va a decir este señor. 

El mercado ya ha descontado que al decir eso de "haré todo lo que esté en mi mano", ha venido a decir que va a usar el bazooka a discreción. Como lo matice un pelo, probablemente haya guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver porque llevo carga y las plusvis hay que materializarlas. Hoy he aguantado una bajada desde 16 en el pre-market hasta 14,58 en el go live. El stop lo he mantenido y lo sigo manteniendo en el punto de entrada. Ayer entraron a saco con volumen y hoy han limpiado el secarral de las plusvis más inquietas.
> 
> Más que el beneficio por acción, que está de puta madre porque han superado con mucho el whisper number que andaba algo por debajo del promedio estimado, han subido mucho en ingresos (alegan nueva analítica de reconocimineto de ingresos, de esto sé bastante por lo que no hay que darle mucha importancia) y sobre todo el guiadance futuro. A ver si se quitan el sesgo de que lo peor está por venir. Eliminando ese descuento, volverá a cotizar muy arriba respecto a los figures actuales.



enhorabuena, otra vez fuera como siempre::
lo que no entiendo muy bien es que ande cotizando en un 14% cuando de beneficios ha tenidio más de un 30%


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2012)

Vaya pelicula de seria bb++ 2013: rescate...No se que es peor si ver las peliculas de la sexta o el ibex. :/


----------



## optimistic1985 (1 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En cierto modo creo que mañana será eso, porque el que opere mañana creo que lo va a hacer en base a una apuesta sobre lo que va a decir este señor.
> 
> El mercado ya ha descontado que al decir eso de "haré todo lo que esté en mi mano", ha venido a decir que va a usar el bazooka a discreción. Como lo matice un pelo, probablemente haya guano.



Yo lo que no me explico es por qué el "mercado" descuenta o el paraiso o el infierno cada vez que descuentan algo...


----------



## ponzi (1 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Yo lo que no me explico es por qué el "mercado" descuenta o el paraiso o el infierno cada vez que descuentan algo...



Es lo que tienen los yonkies , no tienen punto medio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El IBEX ya ha subido 1000 puntos por las esperadas medidas de Dragui. Es decir, que ya se da por descontado que serán buenas.
> 
> Si se quedan por debajo de lo esperado, habrán ostión seguro. Si son buenas, quizá suba.... o quizá se quede como está.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ago 2012)

*[Microsoft]*


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

.............


----------



## aksarben (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> MICROSOFT CORP (MSFT:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Las perdidas que ha declarado en el ultimo trimestre vienen por el fondo de comercio (goodwill).La realidad es que sigue vendiendo lo mismo



Lo chungo de Microsoft es que hace tiempo que perdieron su mojo, como Austin Powers. Siguen tirando porque tienen una inercia del carajo, pero hace tiempo que no tienen un producto nuevo realmente fuerte, y el funcionamiento interno es digno de un ministerio. Lo mismo se reinventan y tiran para arriba, pero no con el inútil de Ballmer al mando, desde luego.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> .............



Lo mismo es que se esperaba que ganasen más


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

Se han llevado al gato.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo mismo es que se esperaba que ganasen más



Es el fondo de comercio. Pagaron 6000 mill de sobreprecio por algo que a dia de hoy no lo vale asi que han provisionado.La cifra de negocio esta intacta


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=MSFT:US&dataset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native

(goodwill)

Ademas tienen mas de 60000 mill en caja y apenas 10000 de deuda. En net interest el saldo neto es posutivo (ganan mas via interes de lo que pagan)


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


Aun siguen teniendo fondo de comercio...unos 13000mill


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2012)

Digan lo que digan ustedes, droghi se calza mañana 400 puntos y lo deja en nuestro sp (7100)

Si, voy a pachas con el, algún problema?


----------



## matt (2 Ago 2012)

me da que mañana se rompe el impasse y salimos de nuevo al alza. preparados estamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

*[Vamos, coño! ]*


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

guanos dias gacelada


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelada



Buenos días tenga Ud., Don Jato.

Póngame a los pies de su señora.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenos días tenga Ud., Don Jato.
> 
> Póngame a los pies de su señora.



señoras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señoras


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

señol gaybush de gracias que estoy debil por el ramadan , porque le crio un owned en na


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Buenos días amigüitos


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días amigüitos



Buenos días. Que, ¿Como va lo del mini?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol gaybush de gracias que estoy debil por el ramadan , porque le crio un owned en na



Jato, usted está débil porque se ha pasado toda la noche en vela empujando la puerta para que pandoro no entre a cobrarse sus coltos en horos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Buenos días. Que, ¿Como va lo del mini?



servidor tambien quiere ver a saylenciosa en mini :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Buenos días. Que, ¿Como va lo del *mini*?



Pues fíjese, cuesta abajo y sin frenos ::::


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Buenos días. Que, ¿Como va lo del mini?



Pues mi amigo se echó para atrás porque su visillera le dijo que lo estaba vendiendo muy barato.

A los días me llamó para negociar, está muy jodido de dineros, pero le dije que paso...que para que me tomen el pelo ya juego en bolsa ::


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pues mi amigo se echó para atrás porque su visillera le dijo que lo estaba vendiendo muy barato.
> 
> A los días me llamó para negociar, está muy jodido de dineros, pero le dije que paso...que para que me tomen el pelo ya juego en bolsa ::



Tranquila, de aqui a finales de año se espera una caida brutal de las ventas de coches nuevos. Entre Ivas y venidas podrá comprarse un mini nuevo a precios de uno sin el sello porqueyolovalguismo 

Por cierto las subastas estan llenas de coches visilleriles que en su dia se financiaron con la Zipoteca y que ahora ni siquiera tienen para gasolina a 1.40€/l


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jato, usted está débil porque se ha pasado toda la noche en vela empujando la puerta para que pandoro no entre a cobrarse sus coltos en horos



No, el que empujaba era Pandoro y así está el Jato, roto roto

Salió en las noticias de mi pueblo, ahora a Pandoro de tanto visitar al jato le llaman "animal lover"








Guanos días tengan


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Dejamos la orden en Gamesa a 1,305 y nos vamos!!!

Suerte!!


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ago 2012)

Buenos días a tod@s.

Sr. Silenciosa, Mini pertenece a BMW. pregunte a chinito por si pudiera mejorarle el precio. Ahora que va camito de ser dueño...


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

No habléis de gatos que acabo de ver un hilo en Guardería que me ha revuelto el estómago.

Este foro es un imán para sicópatas e hijos de puta o que pasa?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> enhorabuena, otra vez fuera como siempre::
> lo que no entiendo muy bien es que ande cotizando en un 14% cuando de beneficios ha tenidio más de un 30%



Las únicas matemáticas que funcionan, creo, en este mundo son las que se utilizan cuando se multiplica el número de acciones de una posición por el retorno (potencial para el cálculo de garantías o final tras el cierre de una posición).

Entiendo que cuando un valor viene bajando beneficios y sobre todo ventas .... lo normal es que se vea penalizado por muchas ventas de cortos y el abandono de gente larguista.

Ahora First lo que acaba de hacer es REVERTIR la tendencia. Ha presentado resultados mejor que los últimos quarters y superando las expectativas de los analistos. Y sobre todo ha mejorado el guidance futuro tanto en ventas como en rentabilidad. Mejor noticia es diíficil porque viene a decir que cada vez va a mejor por lo que la tendencia negativa en resultados QUEDÓ atrás. Por ello, es de suponer que ahora las hordas de cortos que inundaban el valor tengan que salir por patas y también que comiencen a aparecer inversores de largo plazo.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Tranquila, de aqui a finales de año se espera una caida brutal de las ventas de coches nuevos. Entre Ivas y venidas podrá comprarse un mini nuevo a precios de uno sin el sello porqueyolovalguismo
> 
> Por cierto las subastas estan llenas de coches visilleriles que en su dia se financiaron con la Zipoteca y que ahora ni siquiera tienen para gasolina a 1.40€/l



Donde tengo que ir para apuntarme a una de esas subastas...Llevo unos meses buscando


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

La subasta española ¿es a las 10:30?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Lo chungo de Microsoft es que hace tiempo que perdieron su mojo, como Austin Powers. Siguen tirando porque tienen una inercia del carajo, pero hace tiempo que no tienen un producto nuevo realmente fuerte, y el funcionamiento interno es digno de un ministerio. Lo mismo se reinventan y tiran para arriba, pero no con el inútil de Ballmer al mando, desde luego.



Para mí ese producto rompedor que les abre un mar de posibilidades se llama kinect.

Salvo Google, que es de otro universo, MS es de lo más innovador y constante que ha existido y sigue existiendo. Lo de Apple es más que nada innovación de marca y uso, pero no innovación que venga para quedarse.

Only my oppinion


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las únicas matemáticas que funcionan, creo, en este mundo son las que se utilizan cuando se multiplica el número de acciones de una posición por el retorno (potencial para el cálculo de garantías o final tras el cierre de una posición).
> 
> Entiendo que cuando un valor viene bajando beneficios y sobre todo ventas .... lo normal es que se vea penalizado por muchas ventas de cortos y el abandono de gente larguista.
> 
> Ahora First lo que acaba de hacer es REVERTIR la tendencia. Ha presentado resultados mejor que los últimos quarters y superando las expectativas de los analistos. Y sobre todo ha mejorado el guidance futuro tanto en ventas como en rentabilidad. Mejor noticia es diíficil porque viene a decir que cada vez va a mejor por lo que la tendencia negativa en resultados QUEDÓ atrás. Por ello, es de suponer que ahora las hordas de cortos que inundaban el valor tengan que salir por patas y también que comiencen a aparecer inversores de largo plazo.



17,6$ en el after


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelada



Good morning, colto del holo.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Esperemos que guanos dias

Si algun alma caritativa pudiera hacer un analisis de VW y Linde, se lo agradeceria


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Cárpatos dice 

_"Algunos analistas comentan, y puede que con razón, que el escenario más probable es que el BCE haga una fuerte intervención verbal, en su intervención de hoy. Sin tomar medidas concretas, pero dejando claro que pueden reactivar el programa de compras en cualquier momento si fuera necesario."_

Yo creo que el mercado espera bastante más y que los policastros europeos no hayan cometido el exceso de prometer lo que no se puede dar, y máxime a los mercados que son implacables.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cárpatos dice
> 
> _"Algunos analistas comentan, y puede que con razón, que el escenario más probable es que el BCE haga una fuerte intervención verbal, en su intervención de hoy. Sin tomar medidas concretas, pero dejando claro que pueden reactivar el programa de compras en cualquier momento si fuera necesario."_
> 
> Yo creo que el mercado espera bastante más y que los policastros europeos no hayan cometido el exceso de prometer lo que no se puede dar, y máxime a los mercados que son implacables.



el que prometio fue droghi .

veo bajada del tipo de interes y LITRONA , nada mas señol mucho hojo y poco serebro ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Para los curiosos. Vean Veolia Enviroment.

Es un magnífico ejemplo de cómo el facturar muchísimos millones (más de 29.000) y tener muchísimos empleados (más de 300.000) no es sinónimo de éxito. Tiene tres divisiones, agua, energía y recogida/reciclaje de residuos y capitaliza unos 4.000 millones de euros. Su negocio es muy intensivo en capital y el negocio concesional es meramente financiero por lo que en un mundo tan globalizado, cada vez cuesta más obtener margen. Tiene mucha deuda.

A qué viene esto?, a que es igualita que FCC salvo que no tienen Construcción y alguna que otra mierdecilla. De hecho, ambos tienen una joint venture en Sudamérica en el mundo del agua.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que prometio fue droghi .
> 
> veo bajada del tipo de interes y LITRONA , nada mas señol mucho hojo y poco serebro ::



La LTRO es bastante importante para los mercados, aunque como indica Janus no sé si será suficiente para el 15% que se han metido entre pecho y espalda


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

guanos días, me estreno cual novato ignorante en esto d la _ejpeculación_... no sé por qué no tengo la opción de dar thanks, con el comentario sobre el mini de Silenciosa me he reído un rato


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Janus:6912884 dijo:


> Cárpatos dice
> 
> _"Algunos analistas comentan, y puede que con razón, que el escenario más probable es que el BCE haga una fuerte intervención verbal, en su intervención de hoy. Sin tomar medidas concretas, pero dejando claro que pueden reactivar el programa de compras en cualquier momento si fuera necesario."_
> 
> Yo creo que el mercado espera bastante más y que los policastros europeos no hayan cometido el exceso de prometer lo que no se puede dar, y máxime a los mercados que son implacables.



Lo que no se puede y lo que no se quiere.

(mardito movirl )


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La LTRO es bastante importante para los mercados, aunque como indica Janus no sé si será suficiente para el 15% que se han metido entre pecho y espalda



Además que todos los bancos que se fueron de litronas han tenido luego el castigo más gordo en bolsa.

Si solo mete litrona esta vez... nosenose.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La LTRO es bastante importante para los mercados, aunque como indica Janus no sé si será suficiente para el 15% que se han metido entre pecho y espalda



El LTRO anterior fue ciertamente balsámico porque la banca se enfrentaba a un terreno en el que debería aumentar provisiones y resolver cómo financiarse durante los próximos años. Aquello quedó resuelto si bien uno nuevo seguro que es bienvenido por los mercados.

Lo que hace falta ahora es un LgTRO ("g" de governance) porque quien ahora tiene la necesidad de refinanciar a tope es el propio Estado. Algo así que permitiera resolver 3 años las necesidades financieras de España (supongo que a cambio de poner el ojal del tamaño de un julajop) a la espera de recuperación y crecimiento ............. sería muy positivo para las primas y los plimos.

Ahora bien, no creo que vayan a hacer eso directamente porque los alemanes no les mola y subiría su bono a 10 años con lo que dejarían de seguir beneficiándose de miles de millones de ahorro en deuda por ser considerados un refugio.

Quizá la idea pueda ir más en la línea de facilitar de alguna forma el acceso a crédito en el mercado pero con primas aún elevadas de forma que los españoles sigan teniendo la soga en el cuello (como los italianos) y los alemanes sigan con su status quo en el sus emisiones de deuda.

Y ese último párrafo es el peligro, porque es fácil que se decepciones y se piense que "tanta mula para tan poco carro".


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues fíjese, cuesta abajo y sin frenos ::::



entiendo, muy bueno 

después del relevante 6730, van a seguir como los minis


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Mi "radar sensor" me dice continuamente que el IBEX apunta muy rápidamente a 7200 al menos y que el SP (alguna duda más) hacia los 1405.

Cuestión de poco tiempo parece, sobre todo el IBEX que tiene mejor pinta que el SP en el cortísimo plazo.

La única duda es si hay un latigazo hacia abajo y acto seguido pepón on a rocket.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

A ver los avatares burbujistas del 2042...

Cinco chicos se toman la misma foto durante 30 años
Curiosidades | 30/07/2012
En el año 1982 cinco adolescentes se hicieron una fotografía en el Lago Copco, California. Pero lo que no sabían es que ese gesto se convertiría en una tradición. En el año 1997 cuando se sacaron la 4 foto, sellaron un pacto, se sacarían una cada cinco años hasta que muriera el ultimo.


1982







1987







1992







1997







2002







2007







2012









Me ha dejado mal cuerpo. Disfrutad que esto son dos días chicos...


----------



## Namreir (2 Ago 2012)

La estafa de FaceBook se agranda a cada dia que pasa. De 38 a 20 en 2 meses.

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Igual hasta tenemos suerte y nos dejan el IBEX listo para meterle un buen pepino .... Se está poniendo todo sumamente interesante.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Igual hasta tenemos suerte y nos dejan el IBEX listo para meterle un buen pepino .... Se está poniendo todo sumamente interesante.



Cálmate macho, hoy es el día más peligroso de todo el año. 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Yo estoy fuera, a la espera de acontecimientos. Se sabe a que hora hablan los verdugos?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cálmate macho, hoy es el día más peligroso de todo el año. 8:



Cargador y percutor limpios y a punto. Ya apuntando ....


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Ago 2012)

Los 8200 se verán en pocas semanas


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cálmate macho, hoy es el día más peligroso de todo el año. 8:



Envidio su sangre fría. De verdad, admirable.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Se puede leer por ahí que el BCE podría avalar la deuda por encima del 60% (ratio sobre PIB). Podría ser una opción que evite comprar deuda que es lo que tanto escuece a los alemanes.

Es una opción más o menos elegante de tranquilizar las primas de deuda sin desembolsar cash ahora y poder seguir exprimiendo vía reformas a los países avalados.
Aún así, parece poca dinamita para el bujero que hay que hacer.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Igual hasta tenemos suerte y nos dejan el IBEX listo para meterle un buen pepino .... Se está poniendo todo sumamente interesante.



Venga voy a ser patriota. Voy a meter unas pocas perrillas


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Para dentro de nuevo en gas natural


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga voy a ser patriota. Voy a meter unas pocas perrillas



no tenéis más que vissssio


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Queremos ver los 5,?? euros en FCC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No quieren liquidar activos para aligerar deuda. Es decir, quieren seguir instalados en la filosofía de comprar con dinero barato .................... pero eso ya no existe. Será esa ambición desmedida y castuzil la que hará que perseveren en esa actitud que va a llevar al valor hasta el oasis ansiado.


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

don Janus, el martes pasado entre con unos "ahorrillos" en fcc a 7,15... por ahora estoy tranquilo pero ayer lo pase algo mal, por la inexperiencia más que por pensar con la cabeza en frío...cree que ese posible tiro al alza del ibex que ve en 7200 pueda beneficiar a las koplowitz?? agosto lo ve mu shungo?

espero ser motivo de risa de algún ejperto ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Tesoro vende 1.024 mlns euros en bonos vencimiento 2016 a una rentabilidad máxima del 6,059% vs 5,621% de subasta del 5 de julio. Cobertura del 2,73 vs 2,56 anterior.

Vende 1.062 mlns euros en bonos 2014 con una cobertura de 2,99.

Vende también 1.050 millones de euros en bonos a 10 años con una cobertura de 2,40 vs 3,18 anterior.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Gorilas y Bananas dijo:


> don Janus, el martes pasado entre con unos "ahorrillos" en fcc a 7,15... por ahora estoy tranquilo pero ayer lo pase algo mal, por la inexperiencia más que por pensar con la cabeza en frío...cree que ese posible tiro al alza del ibex que ve en 7200 pueda beneficiar a las koplowitz?? agosto lo ve mu shungo?
> 
> espero ser motivo de risa de algún ejperto ::



ya lo esta siendo


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Tesoro vende 1.024 mlns euros en bonos vencimiento 2016 a una rentabilidad máxima del 6,059% vs 5,621% de subasta del 5 de julio. Cobertura del 2,73 vs 2,56 anterior.
> 
> Vende 1.062 mlns euros en bonos 2014 con una cobertura de 2,99.
> 
> Vende también 1.050 millones de euros en bonos a 10 años con una cobertura de 2,40 vs 3,18 anterior.




¿Por que los intereses a largo plazon son menores que a corto plazo? Es una contradiccion¿no?

Por otro lado que parte de la deuda se haya vendido más cara es para preocuparse...


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)

Insensatos, no malgasten su liquidez. Miren lo que les traigo. Están calentitos, recién salidos de la cocina de tito Botín.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver los avatares burbujistas del 2042...
> 
> Cinco chicos se toman la misma foto durante 30 años
> Curiosidades | 30/07/2012
> ...



Bueno, la misma, la misma, no... desde el 92 todos con camiseta... apuesto a que en esa foto ya no quedaba ningún soltero )

Por otro lado, dices que esto son 2 días, pero una cosa positiva de esas fotos es que su amistad ha durado (al menos) 30 años, que se dice pronto, eso sí que hay que disfrutarlo


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

luego por ahora sube mi karma :Baile:


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo esta siendo



Jato, respeta a la gente, muestra un mínimo de educación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jato, respeta a la gente, muestra un mínimo de educación.



Conociéndole, ya ni ofende. Recuerde que es su trabajo. Es nuestro jatito :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Gorilas y Bananas dijo:


> don Janus, el martes pasado entre con unos "ahorrillos" en fcc a 7,15... por ahora estoy tranquilo pero ayer lo pase algo mal, por la inexperiencia más que por pensar con la cabeza en frío...cree que ese posible tiro al alza del ibex que ve en 7200 pueda beneficiar a las koplowitz?? agosto lo ve mu shungo?
> 
> espero ser motivo de risa de algún ejperto ::



FCC tiene un problema que es que su negocio no va bien, que la propiedad sigue prestando acciones para sacarse un "dividendo" extra porque van a estar a largo plazo, que tiene una deuda enorme pero no quieren renunciar a lo que han comprado para ser "más" grandes ........... y sobre todo que uno mira el Comité de Dirección en la web y da pena. Ahí hay más años que en un geriátrico full-subsidized. Estos señores puede ser que hayan sido unos cracks en su día pero en los tiempos que corren, ni tienen el empuje, ni las condiciones, ni las capacidades, ni posiblemente las ganas. Desde luego que hoy en día en España no se hacen los negocios como en los años 60 ............. o sí y por eso es por lo que hay tanta corrupción.

FCC tiene que seguir mirando hacia el sur. Su negocio no chuta ni están haciendo nada para hacer que chute más allá de intentar optimizar las operaciones y esperar a que escampe (táctica zapeteril realmente desastrosa). Al contrario, nuevamente vuelve a ser "muy constructores". Hay que ver qué diferencia respecto a Ferrovial quienes realmente sí que tenían un gran problema de deuda .... pero se pusieron manos a la obra. Vean en la web a los integrantes del Comité de Dirección. Nada que ver ni en formación ni edad respecto a FCC (Formación de exConquistadores Caducados).


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Conociéndole, ya ni ofende. Recuerde que es su trabajo. Es nuestro jatito :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Por que los intereses a largo plazon son menores que a corto plazo? Es una contradiccion¿no?
> 
> Por otro lado que parte de la deuda se haya vendido más cara es para preocuparse...



Por que a largo plazo se morirá uno de muerte natural y no sufrirá más allá.

En el corto plazo, se morirá con sufrimientos porque sufrirá las iras de los mercados y el pincha-pincha contínuo.

Hay una incertidumbre a corto plazo terrible. Al menos en Europa. En USA se sabe que siempre estará Bernie al mando.


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> FCC tiene un problema que es que su negocio no va bien, que la propiedad sigue prestando acciones para sacarse un "dividendo" extra porque van a estar a largo plazo, que tiene una deuda enorme pero no quieren renunciar a lo que han comprado para ser "más" grandes ........... y sobre todo que uno mira el Comité de Dirección en la web y da pena. Ahí hay más años que en un geriátrico full-subsidized. Estos señores puede ser que hayan sido unos cracks en su día pero en los tiempos que corren, ni tienen el empuje, ni las condiciones, ni las capacidades, ni posiblemente las ganas. Desde luego que hoy en día en España no se hacen los negocios como en los años 60 ............. o sí y por eso es por lo que hay tanta corrupción.
> 
> FCC tiene que seguir mirando hacia el sur. Su negocio no chuta ni están haciendo nada para hacer que chute más allá de intentar optimizar las operaciones y esperar a que escampe (táctica zapeteril realmente desastrosa). Al contrario, nuevamente vuelve a ser "muy constructores". Hay que ver qué diferencia respecto a Ferrovial quienes realmente sí que tenían un gran problema de deuda .... pero se pusieron manos a la obra. Vean en la web a los integrantes del Comité de Dirección. Nada que ver ni en formación ni edad respecto a FCC (Formación de exConquistadores Caducados).



muchas gracias por su punto de vista...sigo sin poder poner los p.. thanks


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo esta siendo



No nos hagas sacar tus cortos al horo en leuros... :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cálmate macho, hoy es el día más peligroso de todo el año. 8:



Buenos días, 

Sargento Bertok, que uniforme hay que ponerse para hoy, el de perfil pa no ser visto y mantener liquidez, el de gala para entrar con todo lo gordo, o el de camuflaje pa robarle manzanitas al tito? ::

Pirata : Se sabe algo de gato inverso, hace días que no postea. ¿Se habrá arruinado con los consejos de su primo? 

Optimista, se pusieron camiseta para tapar flotadores, no por que les obligase la señora...:´(


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No nos hagas sacar tus cortos al horo en leuros... :fiufiu:



Apuesto a que cierra allí ganando platita.

Adelanto que utilizará las siguientes técnicas (preferiblemente uno si no todas en totum revolutum).

-Espera a que se ponga por debajo de 1600.
-Inventarse un punto de entrada más alto del suyo que debería estar en 1600 redondos más o menos.
-Inventarse un punto de salida por debajo de los 1600.
-Dejar que pase el tiempo y que el olvido haga su trabajo.

Desde luego que un write-off en su balance no va a haber. Eso seguro.

Jatrospo, no dejes que te metan tanta caña. Por aquí aún no se han dado cuenta de que tienes un conosimiento transcendente que emana desde el subconsciente a través de una metamorfosis híbrida del cateto pueblaca de antepasados andinos que jopieron a llamas y llamolos en las cuestas rectas de los recovecos aún desconocidos para los impuros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estuvo ayer por aqui, verdad?


----------



## Felix (2 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jato, respeta a la gente, muestra un mínimo de educación.



No seas tan exigente, si supieses lo que nos costo que hiciese sus cosas en la caja... Pero poco a poco haremos de el un gato de provecho o si no un calderete.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Les traigo un par de perlas en las que hay volumen de negociación diario suficiente para actuar con uniforme de perfil, de gala o de robaperas al tito botín.

Halozyme para short positions.
Liveperson para long positions.


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

lo importante es que no he jamado por ahora... y eso para mi primera vez no está del todo mal, las mantendré según lo que pase hoy y lo que lea en el hilo o en otros foros. sé que para adquirir el ansiado conosimiento hay que tropezar alguna vez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Gorilas y Bananas dijo:


> lo importante es que no he jamado por ahora... y eso para mi primera vez no está del todo mal, las mantendré según lo que pase hoy y lo que lea en el hilo o en otros foros. sé que para adquirir el ansiado conosimiento hay que tropezar alguna vez



Tropezar, si. Tropezar y caer boca abajo. Intentar alzarte y no poder. Girar el cuello y ver un rostro moreno con sonrisa afable queriendote decir que no va a doler. ::


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

A que hora habla el droghi?


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2012)

Añado para complementar al piraton que lo jodido no es tropezar, es la dosis de amor que recibes de pandoro que hace que tus siguientes trades te lo tomes con tranquilidad y delicadeza.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> A que hora habla el droghi?



13:45 comunican su decision sobre los tipos de interés.
14:30 empieza la rueda de prensa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Optimista, se pusieron camiseta para tapar flotadores, no por que les obligase la señora...:´(



Está más relacionado de lo que cree... piénselo... 



Spoiler



Una vez que dejaron de ser solteros dejaron de tener la necesidad de lucirse, y por tanto ya no les preocupa tener "flotadores", otra cosa es que quieran mostrarlos... 



Y hablando del flotadores, el IBEX parece que sale a flote, y anda rozando el verde...


----------



## boquiman (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.



Dedo en el gatillo buscando unos cortos antes de la pantomima


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.



Yo hoy me quedo fuera,

Como bien descubrió Piratón, tengo un amor de verano platónico con el gato inverso y no quiero arriesgarme a que me visite Pandoro y tenga escozor :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

El banco central de China señala que no se puede descartar el riesgo a una doble recesión para la economía mundial. Añade que desarrollará medidas de estímulo en el momento apropiado.


el momento apropiado sera cuando estemos en el fondo de esta segunda recesion , creo que es inevitable 

los c-ortos en el gold 1600 estan para mantenerlos a ver si rompemos el triangulo de una ves y nos vamos a por el movimiento fat


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.



Largo o corto??


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.



mucho hojo y poco cerebro :XX:

el cerebro es lo mas importante pequeño padawano


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay unos cortos muy cerca en el IBEX, con protección y la máxima de estar fuera cuando los bobos hablen.



No se han hecho realidad.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mucho hojo y poco cerebro :XX:
> 
> el cerebro es lo mas importante pequeño padawano



Si no fuera porque es algo etéreo e irreal, le daba un thanks.

Siga con ahínco y al final lo conseguirá. Espero que acuerde de nosotros cuando esté en New York manejando los excedentes de la minería de su país. Adivino el nombre de su hedge: J-Funds Advisors Andinos.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Joder, hacer un fibonaci desde maximos del cuatro de julio a minimos del dia 24 del mismo mes, en un grafico a media hora.

Teneis los niveles fibonacis marcados a la perfeccion,desde el 24 hasta la fecha actual y se barajan dos posibilidades:
Si pepon lefa que da gusto, el proximo nivel esta cerca de los 6915 y si pandoro hace acto rectal, el proximo level esta en 6575.





Ver Imagen: http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_7889737grafico.jpg


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Estar abierto a las 14:30h va a ser suicida.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estar abierto a las 14:30h va a ser suicida.



Draghi habla a esa hora?


----------



## mutiko (2 Ago 2012)

Sigo muy liado, asi que apenas puedo pasar por aqui. 

Aun asi, les deseo muchas






y que no les visite el negro ese que dicen, con su pollon y todo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estar abierto a las 14:30h va a ser suicida.



Alguno del hilo se la jugará a blanco o negro.

El mercado necesita de sus aurelios para seguir funcionando.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Draghi planea usar tanto al BCE como el Mecanismo Europeo de Estabilidad
La decisión final no se espera hasta después del 12 de septiembre
Su propuesta probablemente sea rechazada por Alemania


Como este sea el plan la ostia de hoy puede ser mitica. o no


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Ago 2012)

Yo me quedo largo con mis acciones a medio plazo, no creo que sea suicida, creo que no se meneará un 10% hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Draghi habla a esa hora?



Pues ahora que lo dices puede que sea a las 13:45h, más o menos

De todas formas a las 14:30h hay datos en USA, el cocktail puede ser mortal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estar abierto a las 14:30h va a ser suicida.



With Stops, there is no Pandoros anal pop!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo me quedo largo con mis acciones a medio plazo, no creo que sea suicida, creo que no se meneará un 10% hoy



Yo también tengo acciones a medio/largo plazo usanas y salvo sorpresa mayúscula no espero que me salte nada.


----------



## pollastre (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> With Stops, there is no Pandoros anal pop!




Stops aside, whithin a illiquid squeeze,

your anal hole will anyway freeze.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

"Draghi debería comprar 750.000 millones en bonos" - CincoDías.com


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dices puede que sea a las 13:45h, más o menos
> 
> De todas formas a las 14:30h hay datos en USA, el cocktail puede ser mortal



A las 13:45 comunican su decisión sobre los tipos de interés.

La rueda de prensa (es lo importante) es a partir de las 14:30.

Mucha volatilidad durante unos 10-15 minutos.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Draghi habla a esa hora?



Gusta más bien poco lo que está haciendo el IBEX. Demasiada evidencia pero los 7200 parecen tan tan claros ..... que es posible que hasta se lo carguen.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> With Stops, there is no Pandoros anal pop!


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (2 Ago 2012)

con los huevos repartidos en 6 cestas en una semana casi llego al 5% de renta...a la espera del dragón, nervioso ando


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Salto de nuevo de gas natural, suficiente (+80 e) para las cervezas de esta tarde


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Los que compramos a 5900....sabemos lo que es ser suicida....lo de hoy es un juego de niÑos....tenemos red debajo


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Nuestros amigos que entraron en Bankia al perder los 0.50, ya le han sacado un 100%...


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nuestros amigos que entraron en Bankia al perder los 0.50, ya le han sacado un 100%...



Ya pero hoy podría darse un reversal de proporciones épicas.::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nuestros amigos que entraron en Bankia al perder los 0.50, ya le han sacado un 100%...



Prefiero la ruleta...


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2012)

Y yo que creo que Dragui va a decir... "Va a consumir (comprar) su puta madre".


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Ministro de Finanzas holandés en contra de una licencia bancaria para el ESM 

De Jager comenta que una licencia bancaria aumentaría el riesgo de "moral hazard". Añade que no juzga los comentarios de Mario Draghi y que las reformas estructurales son necesarias para resolver la crisis.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Y yo que creo que Dragui va a decir... "Va a consumir (comprar) su puta madre".



..."Un saludo a burbuja info!!" ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Fitch rebaja un grado el rating de Iberdrola, Endesa y Gas Natural.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ministro de Finanzas holandés en contra de una licencia bancaria para el ESM
> 
> De Jager comenta que una licencia bancaria aumentaría el riesgo de "moral hazard". Añade que no juzga los comentarios de Mario Draghi y que las reformas estructurales son necesarias para resolver la crisis.



Sur contra norte. Derrochadores frente a austeros. Cigarras frente a hormigas... Zombies frente a robots.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Y me temo el final del juego...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Stops aside, whithin a illiquid squeeze,
> 
> your anal hole will anyway freeze.




heated anus could be
but a cooled one i prefer
pandoro don't wanna see
just in case I'll take care


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Droghi , no nos de pelas

Quiero ver esa cara de los castuzos autonómicos...


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Stops aside, whithin a illiquid squeeze,
> 
> your anal hole will anyway freeze.



entiendo que la subida vino provocada por un apreton de iliquidez

no?
pero porque lo del recto?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ago 2012)

Buenas...

Mi sistema me da largos para hoy y el recuento me da bajista... ienso: 

Indecisión total... 

Saludos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> entiendo que la subida vino provocada por un apreton de iliquidez
> 
> no?
> pero porque lo del recto?



creo que el sr. Pollastre quería decir burn (en lugar de freeze)...pero no encontraba la rima


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

muhahaha


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Mi sistema me da largos para hoy y el recuento me da bajista... ienso:
> 
> ...



¿Podria compartir sus coño-cimientos/indicadores?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Ayer la FED no hizo nada nuevo y hoy el BoE tampoco ienso:

Todas las luces para draghi.

¿os imagináis que sea patada adelante y sea el MEGA-OWNED?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Suelto la mitad de las Gamesas con más de un 16% de reward.

Preveo niveles más abajo en general para la bolsa porque no me creo que el mínimo del mercado secular se produzca en julio de 2012 y menos con el despliegue técnico que se ven en los gráficos.

Me meto la presión de buscar oportunidades de largo plazo con excelentes puntos de entrada ..... para los niños/as.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fitch rebaja un grado el rating de Iberdrola, Endesa y Gas Natural.



Algo era ello ................ pero los de Endesa con el maná italiano se van a liar a gastar a espuertas en Latam. Si es que donde hay dinero de otro ..... todo fluye y es fácil.

Vamos a ver si se complica el escenario macro en España y le meten a Iberdrola un rabo bueno al calor de la deuda que tiene. Tenemos que volver a apilar a base de bien en 2,60 primero, en 2,30 después, en 2,10 después y finalmente en 1,80 para poder tener un buen paquete en el largo plazo sobre los 2,225 euros. Ese es un buen nivel a muchos años vista. Ya saben que la luz se subirá hasta donde quieran ...... como están haciendo con la gasofa en los surtidores por mucho que el petroleo esté en niveles bajos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Droghi , no nos de pelas
> 
> Quiero ver esa cara de los castuzos autonómicos...



No nos dejan para más farlopa. Malditos perros, los vicios se los tiene que pagar cada uno.

Les metía yo en la prisión de El expreso de medianoche. Y a ella con un palo de espinas para su consuelo.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

alguien tiene link para ver al droghi en directo??...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *No nos dejan para más farlopa*. Malditos perros, los vicios se los tiene que pagar cada uno.
> 
> Les metía yo en la prisión de El expreso de medianoche. Y a ella con un palo de espinas para su consuelo.



El Narices Blancas está en la trena pidiendo una colecta a sus amiguitos y followers...

Verídico


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Mi sistema me da largos para hoy y el recuento me da bajista... ienso:
> 
> ...



Has acertado, hoy habrá de ambos palos.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Joder vaya móvil más cutre para ser de la casta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Has acertado, hoy habrá de ambos palos.



En general habrá palos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En general habrá palos ::



pero no de los que te gustan , gacela en pepitoria :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algo era ello ................ pero los de Endesa con el maná italiano se van a liar a gastar a espuertas en Latam. Si es que donde hay dinero de otro ..... todo fluye y es fácil.
> 
> Vamos a ver si se complica el escenario macro en España y le meten a Iberdrola un rabo bueno al calor de la deuda que tiene. Tenemos que volver a apilar a base de bien en 2,60 primero, en 2,30 después, en 2,10 después y finalmente en 1,80 para poder tener un buen paquete en el largo plazo sobre los 2,225 euros. Ese es un buen nivel a muchos años vista. Ya saben que la luz se subirá hasta donde quieran ...... como están haciendo con la gasofa en los surtidores por mucho que el petroleo esté en niveles bajos.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya hombre, nuevamente el Rey se ha pegao una hostia y esta vez ha aterrizado con la nariz. Pero por Dios, para que quiere las manos?, aparte de .....

De traca, un comentarista en la tele diciendo, "es un Rey que cae muy bien" .... menos mal que lo ha arreglado diciendo " ..... a la gente".

Otro diciendo, "si es que ya no se puede ocultar nada" y otro le dice "a 85 años te refieres no?".


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya hombre, nuevamente el Rey se ha pegao una hostia y esta vez ha aterrizado con la nariz. Pero por Dios, para que quiere las manos?, aparte de .....
> 
> De traca, un comentarista en la tele diciendo, "es un Rey que cae muy bien" .... menos mal que lo ha arreglado diciendo " ..... a la gente".
> 
> Otro diciendo, "si es que ya no se puede ocultar nada" y otro le dice "a 85 años te refieres no?".



He visto el hostiazo en una foto (que ya no he vuelto a ver) y ha sido epic


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya hombre, nuevamente el Rey se ha pegao una hostia y esta vez ha aterrizado con la nariz. Pero por Dios, para que quiere las manos?, aparte de .....
> 
> De traca, un comentarista en la tele diciendo, "es un Rey que cae muy bien" .... menos mal que lo ha arreglado diciendo " ..... a la gente".
> 
> Otro diciendo, "si es que ya no se puede ocultar nada" y otro le dice "a 85 años te refieres no?".



Si es que estos borbones no tienen remedio....:ouch:


----------



## aitor33 (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya caida se acaba de pegar el rey del reino Hispanistán a ver si es la última del día o el preludio de la que pueda venir...:XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Carpatos dice que a las 13:45h no viene lo gordo porque ésto viene a las 14:30h. Digo yo que si hacen algo en el primer evento, lo mismo los mercados piensan que ahí se han gastado la polvora. O bien que si no se hace nada en el primer evento, que quizá todo sea un wait&see benieiano. Mal rollo porque esto no se sabe por donde puede salir.
A quien le sobre el dinero, que lo guarde. Quien no lo tiene, que no lo gaste.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte a todos.





MV no necesita suerte , pero ustec si pecho frio :bla:


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me meto la presión de buscar oportunidades de largo plazo con excelentes puntos de entrada ..... para los niños/as.



Yo tambien veo "cositas" muy claras en el IBEX y mercado continuo. Dobles y triples suelos, canales ascendentes, roturas de techo...

Porque está demasiado claro me doy miedo (no hago más que palmar pasta)

No dude en compartir sus Coño-cimientos, insito.

Se llevará inmensos thanks navarros que cotizan mas que el horo

EDITO: El ibex dandose la vuelta casi todo en verde.....:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ago 2012)

Le habéis puesto el whiskas al jato hoy? Cuando no le dais de comer se pone muy pesado ::


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que habra guano premium


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Por que los intereses a largo plazon son menores que a corto plazo? Es una contradiccion¿no?
> 
> Por otro lado que parte de la deuda se haya vendido más cara es para preocuparse...



La curva de tipos invertida es mala señal. Indica que se ve mas dificultad en pagar la deuda a corto que a largo. En general preve una recesion.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Ya es la hora, que nervios, voy a por un whis...........kas.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Se mantienen tipos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Ahora mismo los índices parecen sacados de la pelicula "Juegos de Guerra"


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

el BCE no toca tipos , lolazo drogui huevonazo la estas cagando :baba:


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

El momento FINAL se acerca hamijos. O subimos a los 15000 o pandorada rectal hasta empujarnos la comida hasta el esofago.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Qué casualidad que se haya parado en 6750.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

OOOOHHHH, Cárpatos esta desilusionado...

_Desilusión.1	[Imprimir]	


Muy fuerte bajada inmediata tras ver que el BCE no toca los tipos. Se decía que estaba descontado que no los iba a tocar, pero no debía estar tan descontado. El futuro del dax ha caido 50 puntos aunque luego ha recuperado bastante. Draghi se sube el listón, si ahora no hace algo, el desplome puede ser brutal. Atentos a la rueda de prensa de las 14h30. Sinceramente creo que sí va a anunciar algo. La desilusión.2 sería demoledora._


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora mismo los índices parecen sacados de la pelicula "Juegos de Guerra"



Que bien lo pase cuando fui a verla al cine.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Ahora hay media hora magnífica para tradear.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Narices Blancas está en la trena pidiendo una colecta a sus amiguitos y followers...
> 
> Verídico





¿Es de Sevilla?

http://www.oficinasbancarias.es/suc...strial-el-gordillo/telefono-oficina-2540.html

He localizado la sucursal


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> La curva de tipos invertida es mala señal. Indica que se ve mas dificultad en pagar la deuda a corto que a largo. En general preve una recesion.




Gracias por la info. Interpreto algo como "*ahora no está tan mal como se va a poner" *, pero son deuda a muuuuy largo plazo. Entiendo que se anticipan a una recesión de....10 AÑOS?:8::8:


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

buenas de nuevo.

Ya ha hablado Draghi?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

droghi hoy matamos al toro :Baile: :baba:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Decía ahora uno en la tele que la democracia se aprende andando ...... y yo he entendido que robando.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Bernie, Mervin, Dragui, ..... ¿serán capaces de seguir tocándose la polla a 2 manos?

Se está rifando el owned del año.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> droghi hoy matamos al toro :Baile: :baba:



Viendo los caretos de los espectadores ..... son de tu pueblo, no?.

Me ha encantado lo de "pecho frío" a Bertok. Estoy esperando su respuesta. Venga ....... que haya jaleo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Seguimos en modo tozudo...despiojándose


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Lo están poniendo, el IBEX, a huevo para subirlo y que después de las news ..... darle un hostión de cojones hacia abajo. Ahí queda. Droghi no tiene tanta polvora y tiene muchos enemigos como para hacer de Messi en el minuto 90.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Viendo los caretos de los espectadores ..... son de tu pueblo, no?.
> 
> Me ha encantado lo de "pecho frío" a Bertok. Estoy esperando su respuesta. Venga ....... que haya jaleo.



No tiene nivel para debatir conmigo :::fiufiu:

Me dedico a coleccionar plusvis ..... sólo le puedo decir aver eztudiaho.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Hago un stop. Llego a los 5555 thanks recibidos. Muchas gracias pero son todos ustedes unos cabrones porque me considero superticioso y ese capicúa, con el cinco (por el culo te la ahínco) y a 35 minutos del Droghi .... no sé si es una señal.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo están poniendo, el IBEX, a huevo para subirlo y que después de las news ..... darle un hostión de cojones hacia abajo. Ahí queda. Droghi no tiene tanta polvora y tiene muchos enemigos como para hacer de Messi en el minuto 90.



Está claro

Al ibex le van a hacer la silla jalapeña...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No tiene nivel para debatir conmigo :::fiufiu:
> 
> Me dedico a coleccionar plusvis ..... sólo le puedo decir aver eztudiaho.



No se meta con Japrotestico. Tiene que aprender a valorar más y mejor a un lider indígena que le enseña a navegar entre el preludio del piaspawa. Es uno de los grandes del hilo y sin duda el con "él todo me falta".

Usted está celoso de que no quiso entrar en su trinchera a picar platita de la rabita. Amigo, esos menesteres hay que winearlos y ya sabe ..... vaya calentándose su pechito que el gatito le ha dado un purito.

Jondroso, sigue así que eres el mós de tos los que maullan sin abrir el peto.


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

¿Sabeis donde verla en tiempo real por el interné?


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Coger todos una moneda de 1€ y arrojarla:

CARA (cara que sale el número): VAMOS PARA ARRIBA
CRUZ: BAJAMOS.

En mi caso ha salido que *SUBIMOS*.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

A ver si aparece el jato invertido a darle cañita brava..


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Según el monárquico Anasagasti .... de la intervención de Draghi lo que va a salir es un "apaño". "ni para uno ni para otros".

Como se nota que ha sido toda su vida un político y que se dedica a nadar y guardar la ropa al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

El euro se está poniendo peponian...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Un motivo de esperanza. Monti llega a Moncloa y verán los dos juntitos los anuncios de Draghi. Ostia, esta info es muy relevante. Ya verán como hay alijos de droga y salen estos dos metadónicos luego congratulándose.

Vamos a preparar unos largos y a cargarlos listos de apretar el gatillo.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Hay que coger una acción con mucho volumen y muy dependiente del BCE, poner el stop ajustadito y rezar.

Sí, quizá caigan 4.000 SAN a las 14.27h con un stop un 1.5% por debajo de entrada (por la barrida y tal). Perder un 1.5% vs ganar mínimo un 5%.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Confirmado,... está trolleando...

_Draghi, divaga, no hace alusión a medida alguna, asegura que su mandato es el control, de la inflación, bajada mínima de las bolsas inmediata del 2% para abajo, posibilidad de una bajada mucho mayor, y sin descartar un descalabro grave. 

Draghi, anuncia medidas claras, de compras de bonos, subida mínima del 2%, puede ser mayor, ya que no está descontado al 100% ni mucho menos por los comentarios alemanes. 

Draghi, abre la puerta a medidas claras, sin precisar fecha, pero dejando claro que las va a tomar cuando lo crea oportuno. Aquí ya más dudoso, pero parece que subidas en las bolsas de cierta envergadura. 

*Nadie entiende lo que ha querido decir Draghi, se pierde en retóricas confusas, intentando decir algo sin que se entienda nada. Posible bajada fuerte.*_


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Es posiblemente esta noticia, relevante o augurio para los proximos minutos?





El Rey sufre una cada en un acto militar | España | elmundo.es

Mirad la cara de panico que tiene El Rey, instantes antes del hostiazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es posiblemente esta noticia, relevante para los proximos minutos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo he visto con la cara a plomo contra el suelo, ni manos.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> confirmado,... Está trolleando...
> 
> _draghi, divaga, no hace alusión a medida alguna, asegura que su mandato es el control, de la inflación, bajada mínima de las bolsas inmediata del 2% para abajo, posibilidad de una bajada mucho mayor, y sin descartar un descalabro grave.
> 
> ...




a- 20%
b- 15%
c- 30%
d- 35%


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> a- 20%
> b- 15%
> c- 30%
> d- 35%



Ninguna

Esto tiene todavía carrete hacia arriba.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2012)

El Rey sufre una caída sin consecuencias | Política | EL PAÍS

es un claro floorpalm

en la noticia se le ve la nariz tocada, debe ser la primera vez q la tiene roja y no es por ir mamado.......


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> a- 20%
> b- 15%
> c- 30%
> d- 35%



Se olvidan de la opción de que se cancele la conferencia porque Draghi se pega la hostia subiendo los peldaños. Aterriza con la nariz y los dolores no le dejan comparecer. Las bolsas celebran con fuertes subidas que Draghi no ha anticipado que no hará nada hasta que andaluces, valencianos, extremeños y catalanes se ajusten.

Probabilidad 40%.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Lo mejor que pueden hacer es no operar. Lo de hoy no es como la publicación de un dato macroecnómico.

El pollo se pondrá a dar la charleta, con toda la retórica habitual, y luego hay turno de preguntas.

Un puto casino de oscilaciones. Será la volatilidad la que destroce la mayoría de las posiciones.


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay que coger una acción con mucho volumen y muy dependiente del BCE, poner el stop ajustadito y rezar.
> 
> Sí, quizá caigan 4.000 SAN a las 14.27h con un stop un 1.5% por debajo de entrada (por la barrida y tal). Perder un 1.5% vs ganar mínimo un 5%.



Si algo estoy aprendiendo de los máquinas que purulan por estos lares es que mejor esperar a que confirme movimiento hacia un lado u otro. Ganará menos, pero se reduce el riesgo de que te roben los leuros. Lei una vez, que la paciencia es la mejor arma del trader.

Manu_alcala
"one shot, one kill"


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Corto en IBEX, stop superajustado.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si algo estoy aprendiendo de los máquinas que purulan por estos lares es que mejor esperar a que confirme movimiento hacia un lado u otro. Ganará menos, pero se reduce el riesgo de que te roben los leuros. Lei una vez, que la paciencia es la mejor arma del trader.
> 
> Manu_alcala
> "one shot, one kill"



En este negocio se gana mucho dejando de perder. :fiufiu:


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

El ibex en máximos antes de la charla...esto huele a cuerno quemao.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en IBEX, stop superajustado.



¿dónde te pones corto si está prohibido?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ago 2012)

Muy alto espera el IBEX, en máximo del día....mala espina.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en IBEX, stop superajustado.



Cabrito...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Salimos con -2 pipoletos. No opero más en un rato, veo que la plataforma comienza a ir floja.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si algo estoy aprendiendo de los máquinas que purulan por estos lares es que mejor esperar a que confirme movimiento hacia un lado u otro. Ganará menos, pero se reduce el riesgo de que te roben los leuros. Lei una vez, que la paciencia es la mejor arma del trader.
> 
> Manu_alcala
> "one shot, one kill"




Pero usted lo ha dicho... Ganará menos. Asumiendo que es un casino, se puede intentar hacer un 

A- 50% de perder un 1%
B- 50% de ganar un 4%

¿Quién no jugaría?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dónde te pones corto si está prohibido?



En IG Markets sí puedes. Es más esto no lo sigue ni Dios y menos a unos gacelotes como nosotros. Si nos quieren meter en la carcel por 1000 euracos que podamos ganar con mucho esfuerzo ...... Ahora que he perdido dos pipoletos, lo mismo les reclamo.

En cualquier caso, tengo un lotecito aún de Gamesas y podría alegar que es para protegerlas.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero usted lo ha dicho... Ganará menos. Asumiendo que es un casino, se puede intentar hacer un
> 
> A- 50% de perder un 1%
> B- 50% de ganar un 4%
> ...



La volatilidad hace:

A- 90% de perder un 1%
B- 10% de ganar un 4%

¿sigue molando?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Ago 2012)

La tendencial alcista pasa ahora mismo por el 674x. Lo podrían bajar hasta ahí y seguir siendo alcista... cuidado (quiero decir Respect!)

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En IG Markets sí puedes. Es más esto no lo sigue ni Dios y menos a unos gacelotes como nosotros. Si nos quieren meter en la carcel por 1000 euracos que podamos ganar con mucho esfuerzo ...... Ahora que he perdido dos pipoletos, lo mismo les reclamo.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tengo un lotecito aún de Gamesas y podría alegar que es para protegerlas.



:XX::XX::XX:

Para protegerlas deberías comprar largo 800 contratos del culibex ::

A menudo creo que no eres consciente de las mierdas en las que inviertes 8:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Para protegerlas deberías comprar largo 800 contratos del culibex ::
> 
> A menudo creo que no eres consciente de las mierdas en las que inviertes 8:



A las 15:30 te lo digo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Apaguen las luces y no se opongan ...


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pero usted lo ha dicho... Ganará menos. Asumiendo que es un casino, se puede intentar hacer un
> 
> A- 50% de perder un 1%
> B- 50% de ganar un 4%
> ...



En el enlace que tiene Mulder en su firma lo deja bien claro. Los leoncios ya saben que va a pasar, ellos lo pintan y lo disfrazan lo suficientemente bien para que creamos que las probabilidades son esas. Ellos saben de sobra que va a decir Draghi, y ya tienen sus sistemas preparados para hacer lo que tienen que hacer según discurran los acontecimientos.

Los leoncios son unos alumnos aventajados de Sun Tzu.

"Cuando se está cerca, se debe parecer lejos, cuando se está lejos, se debe parecer cerca. Se muestran carnadas para incitar al enemigo. Se finge desorden y se lo aplasta." Sun Tzu


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos con -2 pipoletos. No opero más en un rato, veo que la plataforma comienza a ir floja.



muy bien gacelilla , necesitamos tu plata :baba:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A las 15:30 te lo digo.



maricón, ¿vas a soltar las First Solar? :8:


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La volatilidad hace:
> 
> A- 90% de perder un 1%
> B- 10% de ganar un 4%
> ...




Ni de flay. Una vez Dragui diga "Mu", no va a haber un moviemiento de un 2% en un sentido y luego en otro. O uno, u otro. Que pueden hacer la que acostumbran de bajar algo para subir, o al revés, sin duda. Pero no van a mover una acción como el SAN (o el propio Ibex) un 2%.


----------



## Maltese (2 Ago 2012)

Draghi tampoco penaliza a la banca por mantener depósitos. Siguen en el 0%. Dos tiros al palo ya. Esperemos que no acabe como el España - Honduras.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Mucho hablar y aviso: NO HE ENTRADO.

Y ya digo: me arrepentiré.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Atentos, vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## Kaoska_p (2 Ago 2012)

pero está hablando ya??

yo tengo puesto esto y no empieza
ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

lo estoy viendo en el 24h , toa la pinta de que no le dejan hacer na de na :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Que locura...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Ya va, ya va, ....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ago 2012)

De momentos velotes verdes. Mala señal...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> pero está hablando ya??
> 
> yo tengo puesto esto y no empieza
> ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions



solo tienes el internet para seguir al mercao , servidor ademas tiene la tdt y un infiltrao en el consejo del BCE , menudas gacelas :ouch:


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Euro is irreversible. Risk premium must be eliminated...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

condicionalidad extricta


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Puag...acaban de pasar el rulo por arriba...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Este mamón no dice nada. Patada a seguir.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Tengo que confesarlo.

Draghi me pone



Spoiler



Me pone mala ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

O sorprende sobre la bocina o cuando diga That's all, viene el hostión.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Parece que se caga por la pata abajo.

Ha dicho que en las próximas semanas tomarán medidas


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

:XX: no dice nada el tio , pero parece que en algun momento los mercaos an tenio una falsa alarma


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

We must undertake non standard monetary pollicy mesures...


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Está resumiendo la crisis??? ::

Esta clase es para los que no se han enterau?:


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que se caga por la pata abajo.
> 
> Ha dicho que en las próximas semanas tomarán medidas



Estudiarán el diseño de las medidas...


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Pero de momento no dice cuales, como y cuando...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

O lo arregla a última hora o nos lleva al 6500


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

VEnga, patadon en el pecho y para abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

coserle a cortos , menudo bocachancla :XX:


----------



## jayco (2 Ago 2012)

We must? Ha dicho we MAY¡¡ 

- Señó Draghi va a usted a comprar deuda ejpañola
- Alomejo si, alomejo no 

Resumen de su comparecencia


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: no dice nada el tio , pero parece que en algun momento los mercaos an tenio una falsa alarma



Jato, se llama gatillazo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ago 2012)

ya baja muahaahaaha


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Jajajajjajajajaja, BAJON.

Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:40:54 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! *Draghi da un giro a su discurso y pasa la pelota a los gobiernos!!!*
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:38:00 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! El euro se dispara un 1,12% al calor de las palabras del presidente del BCE!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:36:36 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! Los índices se disparan al calor de las palabras del BCE!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:36:02 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! EL BCE dispuesto a tomar medidas no convencionales para poder reajustar el mercado de bonos europeos!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:34:00 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! Draghi respalda el euro y dice que el BCE lo mantendrá!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:33:28 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! Empieza la conferencia del BCE!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Me da que me he ahorrado un 1%


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Hostiazo profundo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

ahora si droghi , matamos al toro :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

*Nos fostiamos.

Este tipo es un bocachancla. Joputa no he bajado a la piscina por escucharle.*


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

jayco dijo:


> We must? Ha dicho we MAY¡¡
> 
> - Señó Draghi va a usted a comprar deuda ejpañola
> - Alomejo si, alomejo no
> ...



Puede ser, la reproduccion simultanea a veces falla...


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ya baja muahaahaaha



[YOUTUBE]DmrA7vmGKUY[/YOUTUBE]


:XX:


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Kaoska_p (2 Ago 2012)

Assgraper, también funciona usted con Activotrade?? pensaba que yo era el único jeej.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Que reversal se ha montado el tipo


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

*Nein, Nein, Nein, ...*


----------



## Manu_alcala (2 Ago 2012)

Gensanta, un -3% desde máximos !!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2012)

MENUDO RALLAJO ROJO 
*150 puntos*


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Al guano, el italiano se ha cargado las expectativas en 5 min....como no se este guardando el as en la manga para la ultima mano, vamos apañados


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

que ridiculo mas espantoso , pero reconozco que el tio tiene huevos o que esta drogao :ouch:


----------



## boquiman (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya hostiazo en toda regla


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

¿Los 200 puntos más rápidos de la historia?


----------



## Borjita burbujas (2 Ago 2012)

Las declaraciones de Draghi si una imagen no vale nada.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Que burrada¡


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Comprar en maximos..cuando uno de estos justo tiene que hablar..es un puto suicidio.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

buah, sin haber contrapartida en cortos , estamos condenados a bajar a plomo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Que jrande, 300 puntazos a la baja.

Drogui for president.


----------



## boquiman (2 Ago 2012)

desplome brutal ahora mismo


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Todo tranquilo, aún por encima de donde estábamos ayer por la mañana. Nunca le ha salido tan barato no decir nada. Ahora a ver si vemos los 6350 y ahí toman alguna medida para ir a por los 7200 que ahí están, para conquistarlos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Nos fostiamos.
> 
> Este tipo es un bocachancla. Joputa no he bajado a la piscina por escucharle.*



¿Bajar a la piscina y perderte esto?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Las declaraciones de Draghi si una imagen no vale nada.



graficos frescos por favor


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

El unico que aguanta es el euro....ese el objetivo que se marco este señor hace una semana,no?..


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Me voy a tener que cambiar la firma.

Esta vez Draghi no iba largo, nein, nein, nein.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Proximo level 6407


----------



## Borjita burbujas (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> graficos frescos por favor



A LA ORDEN. ::


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

vamos peña, que esto no a acabado , 


Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:45:55 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! *Draghi dice que podría reactivar el programa de compra de bonos!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA*


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

Sr. Fran, ¿estás son las velas M.V, no!?


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Mira que dije...del reversal que se podía meter bankia pal pecho....ahí la tenemos..de un 11% a nada....


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Que pasada, no se acuerda de las preguntas.

Este se folla a la culo infollable


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)

Y en cotizalia "el BCE abre la puerta a la compra de bonos" :cook:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


>



Uno de los mejores post que recuerdo, jrandisimo!


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Ecb can not replace goverments!! Mas claro el agua. Que apechuguen mariano el chorizo y cia...


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 12:48:08 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!! EL BCE alerta, la institución no puede arreglar los problemas fiscales de los estados!!! Solo pueede actuar en un contexto de acuerdo institucional!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

Ahora viene el reversal del reversal.... Y lo sabéis.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Ecb can not replace goverments!! Mas claro el agua. Que apechuguen mariano el chorizo y cia...



Españolitos...buscaos la vida.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

En castellano, compraremos toda la mierda que sea necesaria pero antes vais a tener que vender las joyas de la abuela, empobrecer a vuestros ciudadanos y cerder todo atisbo de soberanía fiscal.

Merkel se debe estar partiendo la raja.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Kaoska_p (2 Ago 2012)

no entiendo qué ha pasado, me ha entrado una orden de compra de IBE que tenía a 2.83 que se me olvidó cerrar, y justo cuando me entra, me pone la plataforma que en ese momento el valor es de 2.98.... le he dado a vender a mercado y me las ha vendido a 2.825, total, me quedo casi igual menos las comisiones... qué cojones ha pasado.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Amigos, no critiquen a Draghi, hay que venerarlo. Es quien va a conseguir, de la mano de Ramerojoy, que el IBEX baje hasta los cuatromiles.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> no entiendo qué ha pasado, me ha entrado una orden de compra de IBE que tenía a 2.83 que se me olvidó cerrar, y justo cuando me entra, me pone la plataforma que en ese momento el valor es de 2.98.... le he dado a vender a mercado y me las ha vendido a 2.825, total, me quedo casi igual menos las comisiones... qué cojones ha pasado.



¿que plataforma usas?


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> no entiendo qué ha pasado, me ha entrado una orden de compra de IBE que tenía a 2.83 que se me olvidó cerrar, y justo cuando me entra, me pone la plataforma que en ese momento el valor es de 2.98.... le he dado a vender a mercado y me las ha vendido a 2.825, total, me quedo casi igual menos las comisiones... qué cojones ha pasado.



Vender a mercado con esta volatilidad?

Mete las órdenes siempre a precio fijo o te puedes dar una ostia monumental.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

yalodeciayo


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

por favor que alguien saque el grafico de BANKIAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

(De hoy de los proximos días)

(y de Gamesa)


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El tío se descojona.

*Dije que dije que no dije nada*


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Yo tenía posiciones de cortos en índices que pensaba que no iba a tocar...

Gracias Droghi!!


----------



## Condor (2 Ago 2012)

ostiazo de 5 %, grande draghi. Se ve que hoy iba corto


MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Esa medio sonrisita de Draghi me da ganas de saltarle las gafas de un bofetón.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Vender a mercado con esta volatilidad?
> 
> Mete las órdenes siempre a precio fijo o te puedes dar una ostia monumental.



Siempre orden condicionada con activador en el precio de la operación.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> por favor que alguien saque el grafico de BANKIAAAAA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (De hoy de los proximos días)
> 
> (y de Gamesa)



El de bankia de hoy es un puto poema... :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El tío se descojona.
> 
> *Dije que dije que no dije nada*



Dice:

Hijos de ***** no me entendísteis. Vete a buscarlo.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Empiezan las preguntas de España.

Agarraoss


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

DIOS MIO, esto no tiene fin, la virgen


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Más claro el agua: Rajao pide la ayuda.

Es una jugada de poker y ellos llevan escalera de color. Rajao va con una miserable pareja.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Ahora la pregunta es hasta donde lo van a mandar al ibex?.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> DIOS MIO, esto no tiene fin, la virgen



Siéntate con calma y verás.

El 15% de subida previa no fue gratis.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Proximo nivel 6290


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Desde aquí mi homenaje y admiración a Caronte que pronosticó que no iba a decir nada decente.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Empiezan las preguntas de España.
> 
> Agarraoss



me das argo gitano ? :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

A las 16:00 sale el Rajao con Monti :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desde aquí mi homenaje y admiración a Caronte que pronosticó que no iba a decir nada decente.



A sus pies señor....pero estoy fuera de bolsa, con los bonos suecos vendidos....pequeño fondo en indonesia.

A la espera....

Lo gordo cuando Grecia....ya queda menos.


----------



## Intramuros (2 Ago 2012)

Pedazo de ostia oiga, creo que no había visto algo así en la vida, da miedo, ¿que han dicho el Rajao y sus mariachis para que haya semejante desplome?


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Ya ni el euro aguanta...-0,12%. Mario campeon, lo tuyo son las fiestas de haloween?..:ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El viejo ya está cansado y no entiende la preguntas. Tiene pinta de querer a mandar por culo a los periodistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola se va a poner a punto.
Salida providencial de la mitad de la posición de Gamesa. Volveré a acumular abajo.


Bueno ahora no dirán que eran los malditos cortos los que rompían los mercados.


----------



## ProfePaco (2 Ago 2012)

Intramuros dijo:


> Pedazo de ostia oiga, creo que no había visto algo así en la vida, da miedo, ¿que han dicho el Rajao y sus mariachis para que haya semejante desplome?



yo tampoco recuerdo una bajada tan rápida y vertical.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

La que ha liado... Está claro que con acciones a largo como llevo yo, especialmente de BME, estas cosas afectan poco. Pero ver desaparecer 1.200 euros de la cuenta de valores en 10 minutos es... hipnótico ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

Brutal, de lo más fuerte que he visto en mi vida en el culibex, y eso que ya he visto bastante.

De todos modos, vaya cachondeo es esto, podrían ser un poco más serios.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> yo tampoco recuerdo una bajada tan rápida y vertical.



Viví una del -15% en el Nadaq en 2001. Ese día terminó en verde 8:


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Habéis oido lo que acaba de decir?

Estamos preparados pero no hay nadie para intervenir.

Mariano, ríndete ya mamonazo.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

CURIOSO , la prima de riesgo se mantiene.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

¿como andan esas bankias?


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Me desorino, con el de los cortos


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya pedazo de hostiaca. La virgen, de verde a -5 en minutos.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Emisión del intermediario
02 Aug 2012 at 13:00:21 (GMT)
ALERTA Traders!!Draghi dice que tal y como está concebido el fondo de rescate permanente no puede inyectarle liquidez aunque tenga licencia bancaria!!! Y el Ibex (IBEX35.I) sufre las consecuencias!!!!
ActivoTrade Valores, Agencia de Valores, SA


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Por dios, el ibex de +1,8% a -4,9% en 10 min. No habia visto nada igual des de el 11S..... de 2001!! :8:


----------



## carloszorro (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viví una del -15% en el Nadaq en 2001. Ese día terminó en verde 8:



¿El día de las torres gemelas?::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

IBE en 2,73.

Jaaaanus, me da algo !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Ahora sí los usanos tienen que poner los huevos encima de la mesa...

Hoy es el día


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿El día de las torres gemelas?::



La verdad es que no recuerdo el día, pero es posible.

Afortunadamente no estaba metido en el nasdaq en esa época.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Una pregunta...alguien sabe si Cárpatos sigue respirando??


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El llorón del reino:



Draghi tras dar vueltas aclara las cosas. 

Hay que ir al fondo de rescate. El recurrir al fondo de rescate es necesario pero no suficiente. 

Deja claro que este programa de compras es diferente a los anteriores. Ya que irá con condiciones. 

Según él, ahora depende de los países pedir la ayuda o no. 

En resumen no tiene nada en las manos. Lo que plantea es un rescate e intervención de las economías, igual que lo teníamos. Todas las expectativas que ha levantado un error estratégico que le va a costar caro.

Posible desplome grave de los mercados.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

A esto le vamos a llamar variante de dragui: Comprar con el rumor y vender con el desmentido...::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El llorón del reino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2012)

La toña es particularmente notable en el sector bancario. Mola.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

Como para tomarse el culibex en serio.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Vamos esas bankias que me las quitan de las manos....


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El llorón del reino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dragui es un tio de mercados, con lo que ya sabia que esto iba a pasar y no le ha importado. Esta claro que alemania quiere la cabeza de rajoy en una bandeja junto con la peticion formal de rescate...es cuestion de dias


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

*HILO PATROCINADO POR........*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

My friend, where you are?
On the short side
and where you go?
I hope very far

:baba:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Prohiben los cortox, ... luego pasa lo que pasa.



Los palmeros de prohibr los cortos, donde están?.....oh waittttttttttttt


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

De verdad la castuza Española sigue pensando que puede seguir con el tira y afloja?

Lo de hoy es claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Kriegsmarine (2 Ago 2012)

Y el telediario de television española diciendo que ha dejado entrever que comprora deuda y que es una noticia esperanzadora ::
:XX:
Increible!


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Ago 2012)

SAN POPULAR y BBVA palmando por encima del 5%...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

El rey había anticipado la caída de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De verdad la castuza Española sigue pensando que puede seguir con el tira y afloja?
> 
> Lo de hoy es claro.



Sí, clarísimo, ...ellos van a decir...


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

SPX500, hemos tocado el fibo 1386 por arriba y ahora estamos en el fibo de abajo 1363, mencionado por Bertok anteriormente como el target de la corrección.

Lo que hable Droghi le suda la p***a a los que mueven esto.

Cartas marcadas (Claca dixit) y lo demas son excusas.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Y el telediario de television española diciendo que ha dejado entrever que comprora deuda y que es una noticia esperanzadora ::
> :XX:
> Increible!



¿y A3?

Esos se lo curran fino...


----------



## sr.anus (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>





Mama voy a por el ibex, ahora vengo:







Edito:bloqueaban el gif de los mandriles


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Draghi El Pocero?

OMG


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

*El cuqui era Bankero *


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

Y los yankis vienen rojos.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Lo,repite de nuevo, solo le interesa preservar el euro, no a la castuza de la periferia...:no:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> IBE en 2,73.
> 
> Jaaaanus, me da algo !!!



He estado a punto de comprar pero como es para largo plazo .... lo he ido a hacer en ING Direct para ahorrarme custorias y demás gastos .... y cuando he llegado estaba en 2,75 por lo que lo he deja ir. Volverá y entonces le diré, "putita, te espero en 2,60".


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


>



Ese es Tiesto. Number one.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Que los países del sur tienen la esperanza puesta en Draghi?

Amos no me jodas la pregunta.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Han dejado vendidos a los mercados durante el mes de Agosto.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ago 2012)

Summing up: Hasta que Rajoy no se baje los pantalones no le darán pasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Han dejado vendidos a los mercados durante el mes de Agosto.



A ver como termina la sesión usa y ya le cuento...


----------



## ecoexpress (2 Ago 2012)

Hombre es que SI lo ha dejado entrever que quereis que os diga, no negueis la obviedad.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Se ayudará cuando los gobiernos *hayan cumplido con sus reformas estructurales, fiscales y hayan pedido ayuda al fondo*.

Rajao, vete haciendo la maleta y sal en helicóptero. Esta vez no falla.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver como termina la sesión usa y ya le cuento...



Pero al culibex le han quitado la red hamijo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## burbujadetrufas (2 Ago 2012)

¿Compro ya las municiones extra?... menudo hostión...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pero al culibex le han quitado la red hamijo.



Ese indice esta muerto y enterrado ::, hagan lo que hagan lo demás


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Summing up: Hasta que Rajoy no se baje los pantalones no le darán pasta.



Si fuera cuestión de bajarse los pantalones con los freunde alemanes, Rajoy lo hace en cero coma :fiufiu:

Pero cuando hablamos de despegar el culo de la silla....le dará igual que estemos el país entero muertos de hambre..que ahí se queda.


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

La que viene es gorda.

Ayer, tras la decepción en el FOMC se tendría que haber bajado hasta los 136x, pero aguantaron la caida por que hoy traían la droghi y el personal estaba comprando a buen ritmo, ahora que se ha visto claro que el camello no sabía que droghi traer, nos vamos pabajo x2 con el horno a medio llenar.

En 40 minutos tenemos el dato usano de pedídos a fábrica, me extrañaría que se dieran buenos datos, así que todo pinta que es una toma de benefícios y a la playita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Han dejado vendidos a los mercados durante el mes de Agosto.



¿vendidos=evolucionen sin intervencionismo de los bancos centrales?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Han dejado vendidos a los mercados durante el mes de Agosto.



Subirá porque van a terminar comprando deuda. Pero RameroJoy va a tener que echar a 1 millón de funcionarios.
Hay que buscar una buena entrada.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Con una medallita en el pecho y unas oraciones al barbas, espero que haya remontada...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿vendidos=evolucionen sin intervencionismo de los bancos centrales?



Exacto. Rajao se va a enterar de lo que vale un pene.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Bernie sabía que él no era quien tenía que gastarse la polvora.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Subirá porque van a terminar comprando deuda. Pero RameroJoy va a tener que echar a 1 millón de funcionarios.
> Hay que buscar una buena entrada.



Los que salían hoy no eran las gacelillas.

Lo que es válido para Septiembre, puede no serlo para Agosto.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

cúando decís que sale el Presi?





 ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Lee la declaración, gilipollas.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cúando decís que sale el Presi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A las 4... y yo tengo que salir

Caca


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> cúando decís que sale el Presi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya no sé si saldrá ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Hoy el IBEX marca en 6200 y pico. Al tiempo.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

The speech didn't say anything about timing or Bond buying program...el mario yanse esta calentando ante la insisencia de los periodistas...


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> lee la declaración, gilipollas.



looooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Lechu (2 Ago 2012)

Como se nota el guano joeeer dejo el hilo en la pagina 46.y en una hora ya esta por 66 .


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy el IBEX marca en 6200 y pico. Al tiempo.



A ver si antes del rescate les da tiempo para bajarlo hasta 5400 - 5600


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

FSLR sube un 17% en el Pre-market


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Habría litros y litros de .....


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí

"Creemos que ha cometido un profundo error. Se quería intervenir para evitar el rescate completo de Italia y de España, que era inasumible y podría destruir al euro. Y deciden que se vaya directamente a los rescates completos. Es difícil de entender."


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> FSLR sube un 17% en el Pre-market



un dolar más abajo de como estaba esta mañana..............


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> FSLR sube un 17% en el Pre-market



Janus, no juegues con fuego.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Subirá porque van a terminar comprando deuda. Pero RameroJoy va a tener que echar a 1 millón de funcionarios.
> Hay que buscar una buena entrada.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

We want to repair monetary transmision channels, but monetary policy won't be enough without goverments actions.....joder que ya os lo ha dichoooooooo 500 veces!!!

It is pointless go short on the euro...de nuevo ese es el unico objetivo de los grandes, o eso parece


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya con el Draghi , como le va la marcha


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Acaba de decir..el menda..que no vale de nada ponerse corto en el euro.Por que el euro es indestructible ::


Zapatero dijo..una vez quien se ponga corto contra españa pierde hasta la camisa....

Yo aquí veo convergencia de pensamientos...

::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí again

"El país afectado, va al fondo de rescate, y pide el rescate. La eurozona se pone 6 meses a discutir las condiciones durísimas, peleándose unos con otros durante meses y meses. 

Cuando al final se pongan de acuerdo, con la deuda al 9%, el BCE previo permiso, igual se pone a comprar deuda. 

No entiendo nada. ¿Y esto que cambia lo que ya había?

Lo que intentan es lo siguiente. Los rescates completos son imposibles, porque es demasiado dinero. Los deudores se someterán igual a un rescate completo, pero en lugar de fijar una cantidad de dinero determinada, se les comprará deuda, es lo mismo pero por otro camino. 

La idea no es mala, pero es muy peligrosa. La eurozona puede pasarse meses discutiendo las condiciones de los rescates, e incluso no llegar a nada concreto. 

Dudo mucho que esto fuera lo que el mercado esperase. 

Nuestra valoración final es muy negativo para las bolsas."

Este tipo todavía no se ha enterado como discurre una negociación entre el que tiene y no necesita vs el que no tiene y necesita.


----------



## javi1984 (2 Ago 2012)

¿por qué pega Bankia tamaños bandazos?

Cotizacin de BANKIA, S.A. en bolsa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

El reversal de hoy del culibex ha llegado a ser, en unos pocos minutos, del *7,18%*.

Sin palabras.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Un poco de humor para el hilo

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/08/01/castellon/1343812782.html


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

droghi es el condor


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí:

"Dice que su mandato es la estabilidad de precios. No hay más que decir."

*Si ya lo sabes, por qué cojones insistes, joder.*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

javi1984 dijo:


> ¿por qué pega Bankia tamaños bandazos?
> 
> Cotizacin de BANKIA, S.A. en bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Por que es un chicharro de nivel superlativo, manejado seguramente por manos fuertes que hacen y deshacen a su antojo, y porque es un valor de un país de todo menos serio.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un poco de humor para el hilo
> 
> Impiden a Bankia ejecutar una hipoteca de Bancaja al no ser titular de la vivienda | Castelln | elmundo.es



Hoy es día de sangre 8:


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pepe Luí again
> 
> "El país afectado, va al fondo de rescate, y pide el rescate. La eurozona se pone 6 meses a discutir las condiciones durísimas, peleándose unos con otros durante meses y meses.
> 
> ...



Eso de que no necesitan es muy discutible. Un impago español arrasa la banca de centroeuropa. Supongo que entonces si que monetizarian sin pegas o algo asi.

Mientras estan a ver si pagamos con capital real, bajadas de sueldo reales y ventas a precio de saldo de activos reales y culos reales.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Eso de que no necesitan es muy discutible. Un impago español arrasa la banca de centroeuropa. Supongo que entonces si que monetizarian sin pegas o algo asi.
> 
> Mientras estan a ver si pagamos con capital real, bajadas de sueldo reales y ventas a precio de saldo de activos reales y culos reales.



Las deudas se pagan y el acreedor podrá apretar donde le venga en gana.

De eso va esto.


----------



## boquiman (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si antes del rescate les da tiempo para bajarlo hasta 5400 - 5600



Mi visión del suelo en el IBEX ahora mismo y estoy muy de acuerdo contigo:

Suelo en 5550.(+/- 1%)


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Puede concretar el "desplome grave" en los mercados?



Para los larguistas sí que es grave :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Me meo toa!!!!

Suelto 3000 FSLR en 17,4 y me quedo con 1000 dentro.

Fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap ..... me fuí.


----------



## guaxx (2 Ago 2012)

Gracias por toda la información, me he leído 12 páginas del tirón!!

Veremos como acaba la tarde, y que dice Mariano y Mario a las 16:00.


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Gracias por toda la información, me he leído 12 páginas del tirón!!
> 
> Veremos como acaba la tarde, y que dice Mariano y Mario a las 16:00.



En serio, lo que digan va a ser totalmente irrelevante, si va a operar, preste atención al sargento.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me meo toa!!!!
> 
> Suelto 3000 FSLR en 17,4 y me quedo con 1000 dentro.
> 
> Fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap ..... me fuí.



como le gustan los chicharros pequeña padawan@ :


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para los larguistas sí que es grave :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



El carpatos es un permanent bearish empedernido. Se pone cachondo con las malas noticias asi que ni caso...:bla:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Solté también las que me quedaban de Tesla con algo menos de un 2% de reward.

Droghi, quién dijo que hacía falta Droghi?.

Apunto hacia acciones del IBEX, ya os cuento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

javi1984 dijo:


> ¿por qué pega Bankia tamaños bandazos?
> 
> Cotizacin de BANKIA, S.A. en bolsa - Cotizalia.com



Liquidez de auténtica mier.da

Imagine que uno quiere comprar 1000 títulos a mercado y en el libro de órdenes se encuentran las siguientes órdenes.

130 a 3€
340 a 3,10€
400 a 3,20€
230 a 3,30€

LAs compra todas y ha subido la cotización usted solo un 10%.

Pues lo mismo para abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Como llora el Cárpatos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

El reversal del *SAN* ha sido de, atención, un *-10,73%*.

Surrealista.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como le gustan los chicharros pequeña padawan@ :



Entrada en 14,19 y salida en 17,4. Me he llevado todo el horo de Fort Knox


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Suelto también los otros 1000 FSLR con 3,2 dolares por acción. Hala, a tomar por el culo los usanos hoy.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El reversal del *SAN* ha sido de, atención, un *-10,73%*.
> 
> Surrealista.



Dragui ojito que ya le estas jodiendo las vacaciones a don corleone y los suyos....:S


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

don Jato, como vuelva poner al cóndor + toro, llamo a su amigo "Pichurrín" (el perro)


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El SP tiene via libre hasta 1339.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP tiene via libre hasta 1339.



Eso es, veo que los gráficos hablan en idioma universal.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Ojito que el bono a 10 años ya esta rozando el 7% de nuevo. La hoja de ruta sigue su curso...:


----------



## Honkler (2 Ago 2012)

Una pregunta.... ¿cual es el límite que puedo llevar en metálico a otro país de la UE sin declarar?. 

Gracias


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Más de Pepe Luí, no se entera de que el que presta quiere garantías de volver a ver su dinero.

"Todo ha vuelto a lo de antes. El tema se devuelve a las manos de los políticos. Ellos decidirán si piden rescates o no, las condiciones todo. Inimaginable, el tiempo, discusiones y peleas, que puede costar negociar al rescate y la intervención de España e Italia. España desde este momento queda con solo dos opciones, el rescate e intervención completa o la salida del euro. Lo mismo para Italia. Confiar en que el mercado secundario de deuda se tranquilice por sí mismo parece bastante improbable. Con ello a pesar de decir mil veces que el mercado secundario de deuda no funcionaba bien, se comete el mismo error, y se decide que el nivel del mercado secundario de deuda decida la suerte de países completos y de la propia eurozona. 

Weiddman se ha opuesto, pero no termino de entender a que se ha opuesto exactamente si estamos igual que estábamos,..."


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Despierta dijo:


> Una pregunta.... ¿cual es el límite que puedo llevar en metálico a otro país de la UE sin declarar?.
> 
> Gracias



Te acompaño y llevamos 10.000 aurelios cada uno ::


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

Despierta dijo:


> Una pregunta.... ¿cual es el límite que puedo llevar en metálico a otro país de la UE sin declarar?.
> 
> Gracias



no estoy seguro perooo creo que 10K €


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Qué bien le ha venido al mercado el "lavado" de hoy. 

Por cierto, Halozyme bajando el 49% jorrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

No me puedo de creer el caidaso y yo fuera mirando el grafico. 

Miren bien lo que esta pasando hoy en los mercados porque vamos al infierno.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Vamos, Bernie, dale duro ....


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Más de Pepe Luí, no se entera de que el que presta quiere garantías de volver a ver su dinero.
> 
> "Todo ha vuelto a lo de antes. El tema se devuelve a las manos de los políticos. Ellos decidirán si piden rescates o no, las condiciones todo. Inimaginable, el tiempo, discusiones y peleas, que puede costar negociar al rescate y la intervención de España e Italia. España desde este momento queda con solo dos opciones, el rescate e intervención completa o la salida del euro. Lo mismo para Italia. Confiar en que el mercado secundario de deuda se tranquilice por sí mismo parece bastante improbable. Con ello a pesar de decir mil veces que el mercado secundario de deuda no funcionaba bien, se comete el mismo error, y se decide que el nivel del mercado secundario de deuda decida la suerte de países completos y de la propia eurozona.
> 
> Weiddman se ha opuesto, pero no termino de entender a que se ha opuesto exactamente si estamos igual que estábamos,..."




A ver si por una vez en su vida el pepe lui estaba largo y se lo han puesto como la bandera de japon...


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

Don Piratón!!

póngame una de coches indycar stilez adelantando :o


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (2 Ago 2012)




----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Bankia sube el 8%, al final va a ser que era un buen banco y que Rato lo venía haciendo bien. Qué HDLGP, que manipuladores a pecho descubierto.


----------



## grillo35 (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bankia sube el 8%, al final va a ser que era un buen banco y que Rato lo venía haciendo bien. Qué HDLGP, que manipuladores a pecho descubierto.





Un valor del ibex cotizando a centimos de euro es miel para las moscas...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos, Bernie, dale duro ....



Tranquilo, lo van a subir y a base de bien. Con tiempo y con determinación.

Draghi lo que ha hecho hoy es decir que va a hacer lo que todo el mundo quiere pero que primero RameroJoy tiene que hincar la rodilla y aceptar un rescate en toda regla. Al fin y al cabo, él tiene jefes y jefas y a ellos se debe.

Y el mamonazo de RameroJoy prohibiendo los cortos. Hay que ser bobo, tonto y pedazo_hijo_de_la_mas_grande_de_las_putas_más_feas.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

No os perdais a Rajoy & Monti a las 16:00.

De traca


----------



## FranR (2 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 5,35 y suelto mis últimas bbva
> 
> Agarradas a 4.602 -4.34
> 
> ...




Del 30 de julio, unos céntimos abajo del máximo. Enhorabuena a los que saltaron


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Propongo hacer una porra entre los que estamos aqui y comprar, entera la empresa, se entiende, gamesa, pa hacer ventiladores, Bankia, pa poner un bar con cubatas, y telefonica, pa llamar de gratis al prueblo.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tranquilo, lo van a subir y a base de bien. Con tiempo y con determinación.
> 
> Draghi lo que ha hecho hoy es decir que va a hacer lo que todo el mundo quiere pero que primero RameroJoy tiene que hincar la rodilla y aceptar un rescate en toda regla. Al fin y al cabo, él tiene jefes y jefas y a ellos se debe.
> 
> Y el mamonazo de RameroJoy prohibiendo los cortos. Hay que ser bobo, tonto y pedazo_hijo_de_la_mas_grande_de_las_putas_más_feas.



Janus, sé prudente. En el hilo hay centenares de lukers y sabes perfectamente lo que va a pasar durante este mes.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ago 2012)

Señores, suerte por ahi fuera, me voy al trabajo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdais a Rajoy & Monti a las 16:00.
> 
> De traca



Paso, me voy a la playa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Bueno, ya ayer por la noche os dije que lo que tenía la mayor parte de visos de ocurrir a las 14:30 era un ostión, y que lo prudente era salirse y estar fuera antes de esa hora.

Si alguien me hubiera hecho caso me habría alegrado.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola tardaron 3 días completitos en subirlo desde máximos y el IBEX necesitó una subida de 1000 puntos aprox.

Para devolverlo a los alrededores de esos mínimos ha bastado 20 minutos. La descorrelación entre IBD e IBEX es bastante notable en cuanto a fuerza relativa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No os perdais a Rajoy & Monti a las 16:00.
> 
> De traca



Prefiero ver los juegos.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Propongo hacer una porra entre los que estamos aqui y comprar, entera la empresa, se entiende, gamesa, pa hacer ventiladores, Bankia, pa poner un bar con cubatas, y telefonica, pa llamar de gratis al prueblo.



uffff, conmigo no cuente.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, sé prudente. En el hilo hay centenares de lukers y sabes perfectamente lo que va a pasar durante este mes.



Janus habla y usted a veces no le entiende. Resulta que Calopez me paga por postear y entonces a veces me confundo en lo que digo::

Lo cierto es que Janus vendió Iberdrolas en 2,97 desde 2,71. Vendió Gamesas minutos antes del guanazo. Aguantó en FSLR y ha resultado ser una de las posiciones de mayor reward unitario en mi vida. Ha soltado las Tesla con algo de beneficio. Cierto es que por el camino también saltan stops como me pasó antes de ayer en JP Morgan.

Experto en escapismo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

Los gráficos de hoy se deberían enseñar en las escuelas, al igual que se debe informar sobre los efectos de las drogas y demás, para que los niños conozcan la peligrosidad de este casino en el que se ha convertido el culibex.


----------



## guaxx (2 Ago 2012)

Tengo el 24h puesto, cuando salgan Monti & Rajoy aviso, a ver si piden un rescate a dos voces::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Don Piratón!!
> 
> póngame una de coches indycar stilez adelantando :o



sus óldene 








Janus dijo:


> Bankia sube el 8%, al final va a ser que era un buen banco y que Rato lo venía haciendo bien. Qué HDLGP, que manipuladores a pecho descubierto.



Es como cuando pandoro te la saca. Te alivias lo justo hasta que te das cuenta que era para coger carrerilla! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Sacando artillería pesada...


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

Pedidos a fábrica -0.5%, esperado: 0.5% 

Amos que nos vamos. ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, sé prudente. En el hilo hay centenares de lukers y sabes perfectamente lo que va a pasar durante este mes.



Por cierto, lukers no. Te falta la "c" de "c"ondenados a donar dineros a los mercados.

Al final con sentido común se suele reconducir el tema antes de que el dinero se acabe. No desestime el talento que anda por este hilo. Los hay muy buenos y, percepción mía, muchos están tratando de aprender. Invertir no creo que haya muchísimos. Llegará el momento en el que salten al mercado y entre todos arrasaremos las plusvis. Esto con sentido común es más fácil.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, lukers no. Te falta la "c" de "c"ondenados a donar dineros a los mercados.



Creo que Bertok quería decir "lurkers", gente que lee el hilo pero no están registrados.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, lukers no. Te falta la "c" de "c"ondenados a donar dineros a los mercados *... como estamos todos. Aquí el que no tiene problemas y disgustos, es que no está en bolsa. El hecho de estar, tiene un tributo y ese es sufrir.*
> 
> Al final con sentido común se suele reconducir el tema antes de que el dinero se acabe. No desestime el talento que anda por este hilo. Los hay muy buenos y, percepción mía, muchos están tratando de aprender. Invertir no creo que haya muchísimos. Llegará el momento en el que salten al mercado y entre todos arrasaremos las plusvis. Esto con sentido común es más fácil.



Por cierto, matizo en negrita para que nadie malinterprete.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

El tema de Suntech y el fraude alemán .... está reventando como nunca a las solares chinas. Estos señores aguantarán hasta que finalice el capital disponible para invertir. Surgirán oportunidades importantes .............. y también quiebras como Evergreen y cia.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, matizo en negrita para que nadie malinterprete.



sufren los que no tienen el conocimiento , servidor esta tranquilito haciendose unas flexiones


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

Lo de hoy está siendo un esperpento.

Reversal del culibex del más del 7%, Bankia el valor que más sube...

Como para no sentir vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Me parto con el Cárpatos


_
Por favor no se pierdan esta cita de Reuters: 

"Está claro que se sabe que el señor Weidmann y el Bundesbank tienen sus reservas sobre el programa de compra de bonos. La idea es que ahora tenemos la orientación. El comité de política monetaria, el comité de riesgo y el comité de mercados trabajarán sobre esta orientación y entonces tomaremos una decisión final".

¡Madre mía! ¡Tienen la orientación y mil comités trabajarán dios sabe cuanto sobre esta "orientación"!_

Sí , tío, sí

Nadie se fia de nosotros porque somos como una tribu de gitanos rumanos que se instalan en tu piso durante unos días y al final eres tú el que le tiras la basura a ellos.

Haztelo mirar


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2012)

Joer ... día mitico, desde el 11S no pegaba una hostia tan gorda la bolsa. Yo estube aqui y tal... 

Al final Dragui dijo lo esperado... "Va a consumir su puta madre" ..


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor esta tranquilito haciendose unas flexiones



¿De suelo o de barra? ¿Cuantas haces?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, por darles un poco de luz por si alguno no está al tanto.

El motivo por el que FSLR está mejorando su P&L y las solares chinas todo lo contrario es que son muy diferentes (al igual que cada uno suele tener su propia tecnología y el cómo generan electricidad difiere del modelo de captación y transformación). Las chinas son manufactureras puras y duras. Fabrican y venden. Sin embargo, FSLR también es promotora, es decir que explota parques, los implementa etc...... Es en esta parte en donde están salvando el morro porque en las ventas de paneles, los precios siguen cayendo más rápido que los costes.

En cualquier caso, lo importante en FSLR es que ha modificado el guiadance de futuro y eso simplemente (tras superar los estimados de este quarter) es motivo más que suficiente para que los cortos corran a cerrarse. De estos debe haber legión.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sufren los que no tienen el conocimiento , servidor esta tranquilito haciendose unas flexiones



ustek lo que hace son genu-flexiones para que no le violeen el ortito







::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo de hoy está siendo un esperpento.
> 
> Reversal del culibex del más del 7%, Bankia el valor que más sube...
> 
> Como para no sentir vergüenza ajena.



Tendría que estar fuera hace tiempo pero mientras tanto se ha convertido en un bingo virtual...

Que verguenza


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sufren los que no tienen el conocimiento , servidor esta tranquilito haciendose unas flexiones



Disculpe si jratonte se ha sentido incluido en la masa. Yo le tengo claramente en el olimpo quechua, y como bien dice haciendo sus flexiones para que las visitas de Pandoro sean menos dolorosas.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Pues yo pensaba que decia "lookers"....

Por ciert, guana tardes....seguimos en pie, no nos echan del mercado estos movimientos asustaviejas ::

Si la cosa se pusiera seria se venderian las gamesas con menos ganancias de las deseadas y a esperarlas mas abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Mirad el reversal que han montado en el tecnológico usa


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

que pesadilla estos putos gringos :ouch:

como siempre haciendose los fueltes


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2012)

Que pasa, por que se ha girado el SP. Por Mariano, no será

Don Gato, puede decirle a su primo que se aparezca


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

No me extraña que el jato haga flexiones, seguro que es capaz de chuparse su propia *****. ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Disculpe si jratonte se ha sentido incluido en la masa. Yo le tengo claramente en el olimpo quechua, y como bien dice haciendo sus flexiones para que las visitas de Pandoro sean menos dolorosas.




Er jato no tiene preocupaciones, el tiene a la "pacha mama".

Jato, ustec cree en eso?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Si el culibex se gira hoy y pierde los 6445, no habremos visto los mínimos de la jornada.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que pasa, por que se ha girado el SP. Por Mariano, no será
> 
> Don Gato, puede decirle a su primo que se aparezca



Hasta septiembre, USA debe subir...no es elección, es imperativo electoral


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Er jato no tiene preocupaciones, el tiene a la "pacha mama".
> 
> Jato, ustec cree en eso?



yo no creo en nada , la gente cree en mi :


----------



## guaxx (2 Ago 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Tengo el 24h puesto, cuando salgan Monti & Rajoy aviso, a ver si piden un rescate a dos voces::




Me marcho, tengo que currar y en el 24h están con los JJOO.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

IBE en 2,79 (más del -4%). Otro día más peor que el mercado.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El cagao no sale, da la espantá.


----------



## Disabled (2 Ago 2012)

Seguid la rueda de prensa por aquí, en vez del canal 24horas:

La Moncloa. Rueda de prensa conjunta del presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, y del presidente del Consejo de Ministros de Italia, Mario Monti, en La Moncloa [Multimedia]


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Me quedé a 50 pipos de la predicción del 6299 en el IBEX. Hay que afinar más y mejor la mira. Esto ya pasó como una tormenta de verano. Pinta hacia arriba poco a poco, hasta que el SP estornude ..... pero tiene pinta de que allí saben hacer su trabajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Recuperación en usa, si quieren hacer pupita a los largos deben empezar ya...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el culibex se gira hoy y pierde los 6445, no habremos visto los mínimos de la jornada.



Va a ser una cuestión de timing porque los 6600 son probables en un toque.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Hay que ser temerario para estar comprando ahora.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me quedé a 50 pipos de la predicción del 6299 en el IBEX. Hay que afinar más y mejor la mira. Esto ya pasó como una tormenta de verano. Pinta hacia arriba poco a poco, hasta que el SP estornude ..... pero tiene pinta de que allí saben hacer su trabajo.



Segun AT (could fail), como poco volvemos a los 6000. Sería la tercera visita, perfecta para pillar reboteadores.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El cagao no sale, da la espantá.



No seas ******* que el muchacho lo está pasando mal. Deje que tenga su momento de intimidad para purgar sus dolores .... de mano porque el muy HDLGP desde estar pelándosela como un mono. Se está descojonando de toda la peña porque al fin y al cabo, se la pela en los dos sentidos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Yo hoy estoy teniendo un día cómodo en usa. Tengo unas Time Warner que rinden bien y compensan.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

estos gringos son unos pendejos 

pero ya les toca guanear


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No seas ******* que el muchacho lo está pasando mal. Deje que tenga su momento de intimidad para purgar sus dolores .... de mano porque el muy HDLGP desde estar pelándosela como un mono. Se está descojonando de toda la peña porque al fin y al cabo, se la pela en los dos sentidos.



Está pensando como desirlo


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo hoy estoy teniendo un día cómodo en usa. Tengo unas Time Warner que rinden bien y compensan.



El mercado usano es leal y merece la pena. Se pagan los errores y se cobran las recompensas. Allí los castuzos son todos hipermillonarios y se dedican a otras cosas. La bolsa y arrapiñar un 20% no va con ellos.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está pensando como desirlo



Coño, en Francia pasa eso


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Ojo, SP y ProShares VIX Short Term en rojo los dos. No debe ser así por lo que uno de ellos está haciendo el plimo. Apuesto que es el SP.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo, SP y ProShares VIX Short Term en rojo los dos. No debe ser así por lo que uno de ellos está haciendo el plimo. Apuesto que es el SP.



Bastante hoy han hecho salvando los muebles. Si hubieran querido revientan de guano el bater.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No seas ******* que el muchacho lo está pasando mal. Deje que tenga su momento de intimidad para purgar sus dolores .... de mano porque el muy HDLGP desde estar pelándosela como un mono. Se está descojonando de toda la peña porque al fin y al cabo, se la pela en los dos sentidos.



Está tomándose el yogurt.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

El amigo Cárpatos se debe pensar que el BCE tiene algún tipo de compromiso moral con España. Que sepa que por allí anda el señor Páramo y lo han jubilado y no metido a otro español. Deudores no se sientan en la mesa.

Los alemanes, que son muchos millones, estarán pensando que hoy Draghi ha hecho más de lo que debiera. En Europa piensan de nosotros lo mismo que pensamos de los griegos. Por eso, no sé por qué alguno piensa que estos señores tienen que gobernar por y para nosotros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que le están traduciendo el discurso que le ha mandado frau merkel.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

yo creo que droghi al ver que no le dejaban lanzar medidas helicoptero a dicho entonces no hago na y que se hunda to , pa que luego le dejen hacer un QE europedo y ahi si que tendremos un peponazo de los que hacen historia :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Coño, me quedan 3 thanks para los 5000

¡¡Que emoción!!

edit: 2

edit-dos:


*¡¡GRACIAS A TODOS!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El amigo Cárpatos se debe pensar que el BCE tiene algún tipo de compromiso moral con España. Que sepa que por allí anda el señor Páramo y lo han jubilado y no metido a otro español. Deudores no se sientan en la mesa.
> 
> Los alemanes, que son muchos millones, estarán pensando que hoy Draghi ha hecho más de lo que debiera. En Europa piensan de nosotros lo mismo que pensamos de los griegos. Por eso, no sé por qué alguno piensa que estos señores tienen que gobernar por y para nosotros.



Hoy le habrán pegado una buena mordida a su cuenta...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Coño, me quedan 3 thanks para los 5000
> 
> ¡¡Que emoción!!
> 
> edit: 2



Venga dí algo más


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2012)

Pero ¿Ha salido el Presi ese que tenmos?

Hasta para esto va retrasado....


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

ya saleeee

tiradle un zapato o algoo!!!


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Sale Rajao en 24h


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bocashosho a que te mando al condor ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

A Pepe Luí le ha dolido de verdad

"El indicador de volatilidad del eurostoxx baja casi el 11% ¿¿¿???

¿Seguro que el mercado se ha asustado por la empanada que ha montado Draghi de rescates obtusos, confusos y difusos?

Los expertos comentan que se habían abierto un enorme número de straddle y de call spreads antes de la reunión del BCE y ahora estas posiciones se deshacen. Vean esta cita de Reuters que es importante: 

"If people were seriously disappointed about (ECB President Mario) Draghi's press conference, the selling pressure would be stronger, and investors would be buying protection, so the volatility index would be on the rise, not falling like a rock."

Vamos que si se hubieran asustado de verdad por Draghi la presión vendedora sería mayor y se estaría comprando protección, por lo que el índice iría al revés."


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Lo bueno,como no habla ingles y tampoco habla español,no le entenderá ni dios.La sarta de soplapolleces que seguro dice.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ago 2012)

Que tralla, va con una hora de retraso y empieza contando "sus próximas citas"


----------



## sirpask (2 Ago 2012)

Bolsa... minuto y resultado xdd


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sale Rajao en 24h



Adivino lo que va a decir.

Anticipo.

-Va a sacar pecho sobre que está haciendo lo que hay que hacer.
-Va a responsabilizar sibilinamente a otros paises de lo que está pasando en el mercado de deuda.
-Se va a erigir en uno de los impulsores del salto que necesita Europa para ser un nucleo unido.

Después volverá a cascársela en sus aposentos y hasta mañana. Algún día se enterará por la prensa que han rescatado a España y dirá que eso es imposible porque él no se ha enterado.

Es el subnormal e incapacitado que tenemos de chairman.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A Pepe Luí le ha dolido de verdad
> 
> "El indicador de volatilidad del eurostoxx baja casi el 11% ¿¿¿???
> 
> ...




Yo no es por nada, pero me estoy descojonando de lo lindo


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A Pepe Luí le ha dolido de verdad
> 
> "El indicador de volatilidad del eurostoxx baja casi el 11% ¿¿¿???
> 
> ...



Tormenta de verano se suele llamar. Vamos a ver si caen más rayos o aparece el sol.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Adivino lo que va a decir.
> 
> Anticipo.
> 
> ...



No ha dicho nada más allá del esperado chupapollismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ya saleeee
> 
> tiradle un zapato o algoo!!!



Mejor un calzoncillo con muestras para análisis.



Spoiler



semen, orina y heces :vomito:.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No ha dicho nada más allá del esperado chupapollismo.



Es que yo la tele la veo muy poquito. En casa de mis padres, el mando lo tienen ellos y estoy hasta arriba del de luxe y la madre que parió a semejante cuima de andotos.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Termina de hablar el susodicho elemento y nos caemos con fuerza.

Los mercados no le quieren. a ver si se va de una puta vez.


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2012)

Yo me imagino al Cárpatos diciendo

"Como puede ser que solo yo sepa como solucionar esto y nadie me haga caso?"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo me imagino al Cárpatos diciendo
> 
> "Como puede ser que solo yo sepa como solucionar esto y nadie me haga caso?"



Todo eso hablándole a su gato, el sr. bigotitos.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El BUND vuela.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Compro Teslas con 20 centimos de stop. Seiscientos títulos y stop en 25,77. No sé si será suficiente o bajará algo más para darse la vuelta después. En la busqueda de un par de dolares por acción.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El BUND vuela.



...y la bolsa baja


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Es que es pa descacharrarse, salen marianin y a tomar por culo..... otra vez.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

todo lo que toca lo convierte en mierda...este mariano es como el rey midas pero en versión gayer


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Hombre, un cierre en mínimo con IBD en 2,6 y pico ...... estaría bien, no?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Es que es pa descacharrarse, salen marianin y a tomar por culo..... otra vez.



El de botón "sell" se tiene que estar partiendo la pol.la de risa:

"Mira, mira, que habla el bocashosho ese espaniol!"

Push and patabum pabajo!

LOL


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, un cierre en mínimo con IBD en 2,6 y pico ...... estaría bien, no?.



Janus, no entres por precio.

La sesión de hoy es muy clara. Déjala caer con calma.

Creo que tenemos encima nuevo tramo intenso a la baja, el último antes de un gran rebote.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

El ibex se va por el barranquillo...


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

:XX:venga don Jato, le doy permiso para sacar la jodida foto del cóndor atacatoros


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Perdón, el stop de Tesla en 25,67.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Estamos perdidos, Monti diciendo que los mercados necesitan tiempo para reflejar las medidas exitosas.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, no entres por precio.
> 
> La sesión de hoy es muy clara. Déjala caer con calma.
> 
> Creo que tenemos encima nuevo tramo intenso a la baja, el último antes de un gran rebote.



paquetes de 6000 títulos en 2,6 2,3 2 y 1,8 aprox.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

wtf yo veo una vuelta clara del ibex en intradia en huve dovle ::


A los 6800 que bamoshh..


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2012)

nadie se acuerda del leoncio q dijo ayer pollastre?

otro q ha dejado pelo en la gatera.....


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Lo tengo bastante claro, vienen varias semanas de ataques intensos a las bolsas española e italiana.

Hasta que sus gobernantes doblen la rodilla.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ago 2012)

Menuda volatilidad el ibex, dioxxx. 100-150 pipos arriba-abajo...dios mio.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

La pregunta marrón ...... para rajoy


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> nadie se acuerda del leoncio q dijo ayer pollastre?
> 
> otro q ha dejado pelo en la gatera.....



ahora ya no es un leoncio  

2 veces que se posicionaban con to lo gordo y dos vecen que se van al guano , marditoh roedoh pecho frio :XX:


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

lol!
la cara del Rajao rigth now ajjajaja


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Caguentó, Rajoy: "*Las decisiones tomadas en el día de hoy son MUY POSITIVAS*"


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2012)

Mirar a Mariano leyendo lo que ha dicho Draghi, joder es como cuando yo daba latín y no me enteraba de nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos perdidos, Monti diciendo que los mercados necesitan tiempo para reflejar las medidas exitosas.



A mi me ha chocado esa frase. Esta gente se cree que los "mercadoh" son gilipol.las. Loh mercadoh van a ganar pasta, y si ven que uno la caga, van a por él. Sin más. El resto palabrería para intentar mantener el status quo.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ago 2012)

rajao hara bueno a ZParo, ya vereis......


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> rajao hara bueno a ZParo, ya vereis......



Rajaó ara bueno a felipe II ::

Edit:

Durante su reinado, la Hacienda Real se declaró en bancarrota tres veces (1557, 1575 y 1596), aunque, en realidad, eran suspensiones de pagos, técnicamente muy bien elaboradas según la economía moderna, pero completamente desconocidas por entonces.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monti empieza a hablar abiertamente de la posibilidad de rescate.

GAME OVER

Rajao no te enteras. El Ubuntú y tú os vais a comer un OWNED y la ira del pueblo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

faping tedesco LOL


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

y ahora bocashosho recortara to lo que haga falta antes que pedir un rescate , par de meses jodidos van a tener gashegos ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Me da que me van a llevar 180 dolares en Tesla.


----------



## Misterio (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Monti empieza a hablar abiertamente de la posibilidad de rescate.
> 
> GAME OVER
> 
> Rajao no te enteras. El Ubuntú y tú os vais a comer un OWNED y la ira del pueblo.



Jajajaj el Ubuntu jajajaja :XX: :Aplauso:


Si el discurso que estan dando media hora más un asteroide chocará contra la Tierra


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Monti empieza a hablar abiertamente de la posibilidad de rescate.
> 
> GAME OVER
> 
> Rajao no te enteras. El *Ubuntú *y tú os vais a comer un OWNED y la ira del pueblo.



whaaaaat?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monti, da por hecha la intervención.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

ahí ahí, la pregunta bien hecha !!


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Monti, da por hecha la intervención.



Pero nosotros no, entre todos lo salvamos o algo asi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ahí ahí, la pregunta bien hecha !!



El retrasao este se la pasa por el forro.

[el hilo en estos momentos me recuerda a aquel en el que se comentaba el programa _Ajuste de Cuentas_, que risas!]


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero nosotros no, entre todos lo salvamos o algo asi.



No van a ser capaces de aguantar el ataque frontal de los mercados.

Todo forma parte del plan de Merkel, largarán a Rajoy y sus muchachos y se harán cargo del control directo del país.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

el 8.9 de PIB español son 15.000.000 de pts Mariano dixit


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

los periodistas se rien en su cara!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No van a ser capaces de aguantar el ataque frontal de los mercados.
> 
> Todo forma parte del plan de Merkel, largarán a Rajoy y sus muchachos y se harán cargo del control directo del país.



Inshalláh!


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Hamijos, está el pescao vendido.

Salid del culibex echando hostias. No va a quedar un pvto larguista vivo.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> los periodistas se rien en su cara!



Por fin!!! :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> el 8.9 de PIB español son 15.000.000 de pts Mariano dixit



que se vaya ya.


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

puffffffffffffffffff que oxtia que lleva el ibex ahora..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, está el pescao vendido.
> 
> Salid del culibex echando hostias. No va a quedar un pvto larguista vivo.



Fíjese que hoy he pensado en cancelarla cuota de suministro de datos en TR para el putibex :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Va a operar en el IBEX su pvta madre


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Caguen la hostia, parecen 2 viejunos del geriátrico.

GAME OVER


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el culibex se gira hoy y pierde los 6445, no habremos visto los mínimos de la jornada.



Coño, me he quedado cerca ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

gashegos ya sabeis que ejpain no necesita rescate , osea preparaos para que bocashosho os salve ::


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

Bankia acaba de comunicar mediante nota de prensa que *ha otorgado financiación* a través de las distintas Líneas ICO por importe de *1.111 millones de euros en los seis primeros meses del año, lo que supone un incremento del 3,5% con respecto al mismo periodo de 2011*.


:: WTF


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Coño, me he quedado cerca ::



mire ahora :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Caguentó, Rajoy: "*Las decisiones tomadas en el día de hoy son MUY POSITIVAS*"



Pasaselo a Cárpatos..


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, está el pescao vendido.
> 
> Salid del culibex echando hostias. No va a quedar un pvto larguista vivo.



Maestro cambiese el avatar que nos confunde...


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

dadle duro coniiioooo!!!

sell sell sell


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

comprad que se acaban

Santander, Popular y BBVA sern los bancos ms solventes de Europa,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mire ahora :XX: :XX:



*El puto crack.*


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

A los españoles se les da bien el agua. Segunda medalla, esta de bronce.

Será porque vamos a tener que salir nadando hacia USA, que en Europe no nos quieren y nos van a echar.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Maestro cambiese el avatar que nos confunde...



uuffff, doy la bienvenida a la nueva tripulación al mando.

El éxito del ser humano es la capacidad de adaptación al medio.


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Ago 2012)

Nelsons para todos, ninios y ninias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *El puto crack.*



Es usted un pecho frio.

Ni un vamos *coññññooo *en el día de hoy.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, está el pescao vendido.
> 
> Salid del culibex echando hostias. No va a quedar un pvto larguista vivo.



España encara su recta final. Los principales símbolos patrios comienzan a caer ::

Cae la enorme bandera que ondea en la madrileña plaza de Colón - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fíjese que hoy he pensado en cancelarla cuota de suministro de datos en TR para el putibex :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Va a operar en el IBEX su pvta madre



Pues esto se va a poner mu interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> uuffff, doy la bienvenida a la nueva tripulación al mando.
> 
> El éxito del ser humano es la capacidad de adaptación al medio.



ser humano dice :ouch: yo creo que la falta mucho para sentirse ser humano pequeño padawano


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

Mirad en lo que se entretiene Rajoy...


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

IBE en 2,715 (casi el -7%). Otro día más peor que el mercado.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es usted un pecho frio.
> 
> Ni un vamos *coññññooo *en el día de hoy.



*!!! Vaaaaaamos coño !!!*


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> IBE en 2,715 (casi el -7%). Otro día más peor que el mercado.



¿y nuestros bancos?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ser humano dice :ouch: yo creo que la falta mucho para sentirse ser humano pequeño padawano



Te voy a lanzar el pitbull para que te muerda los webox :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Ago 2012)

*Culibex -5,16%*

Día para el olvido, otro más.

Quedará para el recuerdo el reversal del 7% del culibex en minutos, del 11% de un valor como el SAN, etc. De vergüenza.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y nuestros bancos?



¿qué bancos?, no tenemos de eso ya ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ser humano dice :ouch: yo creo que la falta mucho para sentirse ser humano pequeño padawano



Uy lo que ha dicho!!!! "la". Amigo Bertok, le acaban que quitar no se cuántos centímetros.

Jatopastrol, duros ataques los suyos hoy contra el almirante de secano trincheril.

Espero nuevamente su contestación, promete. Venga, que haya jaleo y del bueno.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! Vaaaaaamos coño !!!*



A dónde?, pa arriba o pa abajo. Estoy confundido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te voy a lanzar el pitbull para que te muerda los webox :XX::XX::XX:



es ustec un pecho frio y un pargela , un pitbull es un animal noble que sabe reconocer a un ser de luz :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Me escojono vivo,


pargela ha dicho. Qué crack.

Pare usted ya que me van a salir los dentos de los boca de tanto reir.


Pargela :XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, a mí FCC me tiene enamorado y prendado. Va a llegar a cotizar menos euros que los años de mi hijo. Tiene 5 y en octubre hace 6.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, a mí FCC me tiene enamorado y prendado. Va a llegar a cotizar menos euros que los años de mi hijo. Tiene 5 y en octubre hace 6.




ibertrola me esta gustando muchisimo para medio plazo :baba:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> comprad que se acaban
> 
> Santander, Popular y BBVA sern los bancos ms solventes de Europa,Banca. Expansin.com



Ya verán qué gracia cuando tengan que asumir la quita del deudol español que tienen inundando sus gateras.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

el Jato es el toro, el cóndor es el pitbull de bertok

:ouch: :XX:


----------



## juanfer (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, a mí FCC me tiene enamorado y prendado. Va a llegar a cotizar menos euros que los años de mi hijo. Tiene 5 y en octubre hace 6.



FCC= fomento de castuzos y castuzas. 
Los castuzos, sus contratas y sus chanchullos claudicaran cuando claudique el estado y esto lo veremos.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ibertrola me esta gustando muchisimo para medio plazo :baba:



No lo dude pero tiene que saber que las plusvis se las va a gastar íntegras en el recibote de la luz que va a tener que pagar. Si sigue entre cuevas y gateras andinas, no tendrá problema porque de momento la luz solar es total free.

Lo que pasa es que no sé si usted tendrá euros contantes y sonantes para comprar acciones de Iberdrola. No se adminten sucres, pelo, platitas ni pawadonos mozos. Y supongo se sabrá que el tipo de cambio anda caro porque el euro sobrevivirá "se lo advierto, y será suficiente".


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Spain,


entre todos la mataron pero ninguno se la folló.

Esperanza Aguirre reclama al Gobierno una "corrección" en la asignación de la financiación a Madrid - elEconomista.es


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Inshalláh!



¿La rueda, shur?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

El jato cometiendo "laismo" y usando el término parguela.... 
Más madrileño que el chotis


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> el Jato es el toro, el cóndor es el pitbull de bertok
> 
> :ouch: :XX:



Mi amigo y yo, semos peligrosos


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> FCC= fomento de castuzos y castuzas.
> Los castuzos, sus contratas y sus chanchullos claudicaran cuando claudique el estado y esto lo veremos.



Tienes mucha razón. Hasta aquí puedo leer ..... por conservar los contactos que allí tengo. Algún día comentaré cómo piensan algunos Directores Generalísimos y nunca mejor dicho esto último.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

:XX: dejese de marikadas , MV paga en lingotes de oro , pero si quiere tengo papelitos de todos los colores


----------



## juanfer (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verán qué gracia cuando tengan que asumir la quita del deudol español que tienen inundando sus gateras.



Las quitas se trasladaran a sus depositantes, bonistas, a los pagares y a todo lo que se pueda.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: dejese de marikadas , MV paga en lingotes de oro , pero si quiere tengo papelitos de todos los colores



Bueno, entonces puede entrar mañana con 10.000 títulos en Iberdrola. No tenga miedo, no mira hacia atrás. Pandoro no existe, es un mito. Usted corra hasta que desfallezca.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Las quitas se trasladaran a sus depositantes, bonistas, a los pagares y a todo lo que se pueda.



Para la quita queda muuucho. Antes tienen que venir los alemanes a Madrid, tomar posesiones, estrujar la chochona, ....

Nos iremos a pacer a otros pastos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A dónde?, pa arriba o pa abajo. Estoy confundido ::



La duda ofende...




The Hellion dijo:


> ¿La rueda, shur?



LOL


In šāʾ Allāh (إن شاء الله, lit. Si Alá/Dios quiere)


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿La rueda, shur?



a sus pies :Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## juanfer (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para la quita queda muuucho. Antes tienen que venir los alemanes a Madrid, tomar posesiones, estrujar la chochona, ....
> 
> Nos iremos a pacer a otros pastos.



En grecia empezaron ha hablar de quitas en el segundo rescate o sea que nos quedan unos años.

Si tuvieramos gobernantes con cojones hoy nos saldriamos del euro, y en octubre elecciones, pero claro me da a mi que Nein.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

El DAX parece que tiene los 6400 como obligados. Eso llevaría al IBEX a los 6100 o 6000.

Lo que parece claro es que el SP sigue a su bola y es posible que suba bastante sin que le siga el IBEX. Los alemanes están encantados de la vida con un euro débil y financiándose al cero por ciento. Por ellos, que esto dure dos años más porque además saben que RameroJoy no va a lanzarles ningún órdago.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En grecia empezaron ha hablar de quitas en el segundo rescate o sea que nos quedan unos años.
> 
> Si tuvieramos gobernantes con cojones hoy nos saldriamos del euro, y en octubre elecciones, pero claro me da a mi que Nein.



Hombre, si nos sacaran ya del euro ..... podríamos hacer vista gorda a lo de las elecciones en octubre. Podríamos dejarlo para el día de San Andrés.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En grecia empezaron ha hablar de quitas en el segundo rescate o sea que nos quedan unos años.
> 
> Si tuvieramos gobernantes con cojones hoy nos saldriamos del euro, y en octubre elecciones, pero claro me da a mi que Nein.



y nadie ha tocado los depósitos ....

Estando dentro del leuro no se tocarán nunca los depósitos.

Si nos salimos del leuro, mucho cuidado con la casta.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2012)

joder... el Draghi me pilla en la playa... ¡Que alguien certifique ésto por diosssss...!!!!! :XX:

Saludos )


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

culibex en 6324


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... el Draghi me pilla en la playa... ¡Que alguien certifique ésto por diosssss...!!!!! :XX:
> 
> Saludos )



Le esperamos, llegue a casa con calma. No se preveen subidas.


----------



## tonuel (2 Ago 2012)

Por cierto.... de las quitas ya se está hablando en los medios desde hace tiempo..., ya tocará oficializarlas...


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

La Carta de la Bolsa - El Baby Bust puede llevar al Dow Jones a 3.000


----------



## juanfer (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y nadie ha tocado los depósitos ....
> 
> Estando dentro del leuro no se tocarán nunca los depósitos.
> 
> Si nos salimos del leuro, mucho cuidado con la casta.



Es verdad, en Grecia los depositos se han mantenido, aunque esto puede cambiar.


----------



## Sengir (2 Ago 2012)

Al final resulta que la bolsa prácticamente la sostenia el BCE.

Tan mal están las empresas del Ibex?


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Sengir dijo:


> Al final resulta que la bolsa prácticamente la sostenia el BCE.
> 
> Tan mal están las empresas del Ibex?



Se van a poner muy mal con un mercado local en extinción y deudas muy altas que habrá que refinanciar.

Lo que las va a tocar es lanzarse a vender activos (sólo venderán los activos buenos a precios de descuento) quedándose con los activos menos rentables que nadie querrá.

Sí, tienen muy mala pinta pero no se lo diga a nadie porque todavía quedan muchos papelotes que colocar. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Nadie recomienda comprar, ni Hodar, ni Cárpatos, ni los que saben en el hilo, ni la prensa. Sentimiento contrario puro y duro pero esta situación puede perseverar una buena temporada.

Hasta que no veamos una muy amplia volatilidad, no hay que calentarse mucho. Personalmente, pienso que el suelo técnico de una gran mercado bajista como el actual ............ no es el que se ve en los gráficos. Tiene que estar más abajo y ser muy volátil de forma que muy muy pocos hayan podido cogerlo abajo. Es decir, una zona de mínimos muy estresantes.

Hablando en serio, hay que tener paciencia y dejar que el tiempo corrar y haga su trabajo, al igual que en la caida de precios de la viviendo. Estamos en el año 2012 y a esto le queda carrete. Hay valores, pocos o muy pocos, que pueden estar muy cerca de crear una buena base de generación de cartera de largo plazo. Los dividendos compensarán el no haberlas pillado en el mínimo, algo imposible.

A esto le queda carrete porque tiene pinta que cuando los usanos se pongan bajistas (llevan 3 años alcistas y están más que doblando los mínimos de marzo'09) arrastrarán a Europa y al IBEX estando estos muy abajo en capitalización. Estamos en un cambio de lo que van a ser las próximas dos décadas en España.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es verdad, en Grecia los depositos se han mantenido, aunque esto puede cambiar.



Estando dentro del leuro, no ocurrirá.

Lo que va a ocurrir es que los acreedores nos gobernarán y derechos sociales tendremos los justos o ninguno.

Pensiones de risa, prestación de desempleo casi inexistente, ..... y la mayor parte de los servicios liberalizados (lógicamente a empresas de los países acreedores).

Los que no tengan deudas volverán a los 80s.

Los que tengan deudas irán a la ruina.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nadie recomienda comprar, ni Hodar, ni Cárpatos, ni los que saben en el hilo, ni la prensa. Sentimiento contrario puro y duro pero esta situación puede perseverar una buena temporada.
> 
> Hasta que no veamos una muy amplia volatilidad, no hay que calentarse mucho. Personalmente, pienso que el suelo técnico de una gran mercado bajista como el actual ............ no es el que se ve en los gráficos. Tiene que estar más abajo y ser muy volátil de forma que muy muy pocos hayan podido cogerlo abajo. Es decir, una zona de mínimos muy estresantes.
> 
> ...



Recuerda las largas conversaciones del .... 2017.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Sengir dijo:


> Al final resulta que la bolsa prácticamente la sostenia el BCE.
> 
> Tan mal están las empresas del Ibex?



La mayoría debe hasta los empastes. Teniendo en cuenta esto, el resto se explica solo.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recuerda las largas conversaciones del .... 2017.



no joribie! tienen una máquina del tiempo y hacen sus reuniones en el futuro!
::

y lo peor es que no avisan :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La mayoría debe hasta los empastes. Teniendo en cuenta esto, el resto se explica solo.



carnet de hijo de satanas para el señol hojos y poco cerebro :8:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> no joribie! tienen una máquina del tiempo y hacen sus reuniones en el futuro!
> ::
> 
> y lo peor es que no avisan :´(



Es el escenario de mínimo del ciclo primario bajista que muchos manejan.


----------



## Aitor Menta (2 Ago 2012)

Menuda mandrilada cortesía del conde Draghi 












A este paso no llegamos a Octubre... ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Culibex a punto de perder los 6300.

El ataque es en serio, próxima nivel clave en 5900.

Susto o muerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> carnet de hijo de satanas para el señol hojos y poco cerebro :8:



Pero que dice chifleta?

¿El señol hojos y poco cerebro no era Janus?

No me líe!

@ Bertok. Muerte-Muerte!!!!


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recuerda las largas conversaciones del .... 2017.



Eso es lo que vengo a decir. Evidentemente nadie sabe si el el 2017 u otro año. Pero si el suelo está lejos, va a ha haber amplios laterales deprimentes. Legiones de inversores van a acabar hasta las narices y muy desmoralizados de forma que no van a querer saber de bolsa. En el pico del desanimo, surgirá el dinero y de vuelta para arriba. Siempre ha sido igual y así seguirá siendo. Es cuestión de timing. Nunca se llega tarde en esto de la bolsa, hay más trenes que dinero.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice chifleta?
> 
> ¿El señol hojos y poco cerebro no era Janus?
> 
> No me líe!



los que no teneis el conocimiento sois tos iguales , no culpe a humilde servidor :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice chifleta?
> 
> ¿El señol hojos y poco cerebro no era Janus?
> 
> ...



A ver, que el Jondrostotilo es amigo mío y a mí no me dice barbaridades. Sobre todo ahora que anda liado en el oro y sabe que he asaltado el Fort Knox a las 15:30. No le confudan que como empiece a decir bobadas, nos cuesta otros cuatro meses de reeducación severa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los que no teneis el conocimiento sois tos iguales , no culpe a humilde servidor :rolleye:



Ahh!!! entonces si.

Veo que le ha llegado el teclado con haches que le envié.


----------



## Nico (2 Ago 2012)

Nada... que sólo pasaba para saludaros y tal... 

Pasó algo raro hoy ?


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Como siga esto así, mañana mismo vemos Iberdrolas algo por encima del dos y medio. Aguanten que habrá mejores precios. La cagada de hoy de RameroJoy (que no Draghi) va a costar bastantes miles de millones a las empresas que capitalizan en el IBEX.

Esto tiene que ser así .............. que FCC tiene que remar para llegar a su destino. que no sufran en esa empresa, va a haber tanta mierda en el país .... que van a tener trabajo asegurado por muchos años.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Nada... que sólo pasaba para saludaros y tal...
> 
> Pasó algo raro hoy ?



Nada raro, será lo común durante las próximas semanas.

Un gusto volver a leerte.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Nada... que sólo pasaba para saludaros y tal...
> 
> Pasó algo raro hoy ?



Se cayó un rato el hilo .......... pero nada anormal en la bolsa. Lo esperado, se sigue el guión y pasito a pasito camino del objetivo que es desplumar al personal en la medida de lo posible.

Por otro lado, RameroJoy se la peló en el baño un buen rato y llegó tarde a la reunión prevista a las 16:00h. Y sin glucosa ..... dijo un par de tonterías. Nada reconducible. Hoy que está Monti por España, las putas de Capitán Haya tendrán trabajo, paga España.

Por cierto, today First Solar was strongly violated by the command of capital gains.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Joder, me tengo que ir a la calle. Con lo fresquito que estoy.... 

Les leo luego.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, me tengo que ir a la calle. Con lo fresquito que estoy....
> 
> Les leo luego.



tenga cuidado con los francotiradores o


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga cuidado con los francotiradores o



No hagan caso, hoy gastaron las balas tirando a los pies del Rey.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No hagan caso, hoy gastaron las balas tirando a los pies del Rey.



bueno me voy a cazar cerdo de cebo , tengo mucho plomo por gastar :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Vaya gracieta que le están haciendo a Yelp. Sepan que siguen sin ganar dinero y que lo único que les ha sucedido es que han mejorado los ingresos del quarter y que han PERDIDO la mitad de los estimado. Si cada quarter que pasa .... dividen por dos las pérdidas ..... no llegan al break even en la vida.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno me voy a cazar cerdo de cebo , tengo mucho plomo por gastar :rolleye:



Claro como no tienes platita .... vampiros no van a ser lo que abatas.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bueno ya me jodieron el plan , resulta que es asesinato :ouch:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, un consejo que aprendí hace tiempo.

Cuando uno invierte en timeframe diario, da igual el activo que haya por debajo, NUNCA hay que entrar largo cuando la vela anterior es totalmente roja (de máximo a mínimo). Lo mismo al contrario siendo la vela verde y el trade en corto.

Esto ahorra muchísimo dinero.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Bueno amigos, salgo a pasear la chorra que hoy he tenido mucha en la bolsa.


----------



## guaxx (2 Ago 2012)

Pregunta a los expertos:

Sin el veto a los cortos que hubiese pasado hoy?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno amigos, salgo a pasear la chorra que hoy he tenido mucha en la bolsa.



tenga cuidado con los francotiradores :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente:6917676 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Joder, me tengo que ir a la calle. Con lo fresquito que estoy....
> ...



Qué judío el Jato!

Que frescor a las 19h!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Qué judío el Jato!
> 
> Que frescor a las 19h!



que te localizo :baba:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (2 Ago 2012)

Bankia sube un 4,7%. Realmente hay alguien inviertiendo en Bankia? o será autocartera?


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Me voy un rato y la juerga que está montada.

Lo del IBEX es demencial, los torpes vamos a tener que empezar a mirar otros índices que no estén terminales.


----------



## Sipanha (2 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me voy un rato y la juerga que está montada.
> 
> Lo del IBEX es demencial, los torpes vamos a tener que empezar a mirar otros índices que no estén terminales.



No solo eso, ahora le toca cambiar su firma por "Droghi iba corto y punto". ::


----------



## ismac (2 Ago 2012)

Aparece draghi a las 14:00 da su discurso y cataplof 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No solo eso, ahora le toca cambiar su firma por "Droghi iba corto y punto". ::



creo que la firma esta bien , pero añadiria " pero la merme corta y punto "


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente:6917794 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Qué judío el Jato!
> ...



Le veo....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le veo....



paso , no cazo cobardes 8:


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ago 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos:
> 
> Sin el veto a los cortos que hubiese pasado hoy?



Hasta que conteste un experto, aquí va mi opinión. 

Esta noche se hartarán a decir que menos mal que estaban prohibidos los cortos, porque sino nos habríamos ido al infierno. Pero no es verdad, en primer lugar, porque al infierno nos vamos de cabeza, con o sin cortos. 

Lo cierto es que sin posibilidad de cortos, los vendedores no han encontrado contrapartes dispuestas a ir largas cuando la caída era del 1 o del 2 por ciento, y el mercado se ha quedado sin liquidez. 

Lo importante es que hoy se ha visto lo que ocurre cuando se drena la liquidez del mercado y alguien provoca una bajada súbita: cuando la gente ha asumido que el otro día al Draghi se le calentó la boca y que de lo dicho nada, ha empezado a vender como alma que lleva el diablo... y no ha encontrado a nadie que quisiera comprar. Sin cortos que hagan la caída gradual, las ofertas de venta no han encontrado a nadie dispuesto a entrar largo, y nos hemos caído hasta donde nos hemos caído. 

Con cortos la caída no habría sido tan rápida. El destino es el mismo, pero ha habido suerte de que este mercado tiene más trampas que una peli de chinos, y al final han controlado la situación antes de llegar al nivel de sell-off total. Pero que sigan jugando, que sigan eliminando liquidez del sistema con su estúpida obsesión con equiparar riesgo y volatilidad, y más pronto que tarde veremos una caída que tendrán que habilitar el cuadrante de abajo para hacer los gráficos. 

Sin cortos que aporten liquidez, y con políticos-reguladores del calibre de los que tenemos aquí, en una de estas declaraciones nos vamos a rilar de verdad, y el hostión va a ser de una brutalidad colosalmente homérica.


----------



## Cantor (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Qué judío el Jato!
> 
> Que frescor a las 19h!



no se queje del calor que tiene Los Italianos ahí al ladico... :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Los gráficos de hoy se deberían enseñar en las escuelas, al igual que se debe informar sobre los efectos de las drogas y demás, para que los niños conozcan la peligrosidad de este casino en el que se ha convertido el culibex.





Janus dijo:


> El mercado usano es leal y merece la pena. Se pagan los errores y se cobran las recompensas. Allí los castuzos son todos hipermillonarios y se dedican a otras cosas. La bolsa y arrapiñar un 20% no va con ellos.





Pepitoria dijo:


> Mirad en lo que se entretiene Rajoy...



he hecho un pequeño resumen del día
¿quién es la buenorra?


----------



## hydra69 (2 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿quién es la buenorra?



una jrande de españa :XX:


----------



## gamba (2 Ago 2012)

Eso es un fake como Draghi diciendo "Believe me", verdad?


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como siga esto así, mañana mismo vemos Iberdrolas algo por encima del dos y medio. Aguanten que habrá mejores precios. La cagada de hoy de RameroJoy (que no Draghi) va a costar bastantes miles de millones a las empresas que capitalizan en el IBEX.
> 
> Esto tiene que ser así .............. que FCC tiene que remar para llegar a su destino. que no sufran en esa empresa, va a haber tanta mierda en el país .... que van a tener trabajo asegurado por muchos años.



Me gustaria saber quien fue el lumbreras que eligio las plantas y arboles que se han plantado en Madrid durante los ultimos años.Graminias,acacias..Eso junto a todos los habitantes que conviven aqui, quien se quede la concesion el año que viene va a tener trabajo para aburrir. Si fcc aligerase un poco el balance podria dar alguna sorpresa en el futuro (A dia de hoy estan fatal)


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Se va uno a la playa todo el día y me la liais entre los cenizos bajistas de aquí y los fenomenos Rajoy y Draghi:ouch:

Asi que este larguito mañana vende en el break-even, si se diese el -10% en Gamesa.

Y a esperar en la trinchera a ver cuando se puede repetir lo de la semana pasada:baba:

Suerte a todos!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

Cantor:6918010 dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Qué judío el Jato!
> ...



Nah!para el calor, la mejor y más fresquita agua de graná


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Una empresa que algunos foreros han mencionado y que creo que esta realmente barata es Thyssen.Llevan 3 años haciendolo francamente mal, tienen un problema de margenes y de coste laboral (este ultimo para mi es su principal problema) sin embargo tienen una caja bastante maja y su cifa de negocio se mantiene estable. Hace poco se ha fusionado, asi que es probable que los problemas actuales (de tema estructural) en un futuro puedan verse solucionados(Habra que vigilarla)


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ago 2012)

se va a pagar muy caro haber prohibido los cortos


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Hoy todo cae. Les dejo instantanea de cuando el Bobón se cae de morros....no es por culpa de que le pegue a la ginebra como dicen las malas lenguas, miren, miren....


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoy todo cae. Les dejo instantanea de cuando el Bobón se cae de morros....no es por culpa de que le pegue a la ginebra como dicen las malas lenguas, miren, miren....



Bme y ebro no. Y en europa L,oreal,Sap,Vw,Henkel,Heineken y wolters kluwers han pasado mas o menos desapercibidas para pandoro


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bme y ebro no. Y en europa L,oreal,Sap,Vw,Henkel han pasado mas o menos desapercibidas para pandoro



España sólo para intradear u operaciones de corto plazo.

A medio ni tocarlas. El país va a implosionar en cuanto comiencen a meter la tijera. Seremos mucho más eficientes pero para poder pagar la deuda.

El consumo interno va a ser una utopía.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bme y ebro no. Y en europa L,oreal,Sap,Vw,Henkel,Heineken y wolters kluwers han pasado mas o menos desapercibidas para pandoro



No sólo venía pensando en índices, sino en el rey y su bandera emblema en la capital del reino...todo por los suelos, muy de******ivo de lo que es el país.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> España sólo para intradear u operaciones de corto plazo.
> 
> A medio ni tocarlas. El país va a implosionar en cuanto comiencen a meter la tijera. Seremos mucho más eficientes pero para poder pagar la deuda.
> 
> El consumo interno va a ser una utopía.




Lo vamos a pasar muy mal.Es una realidad.No se en que punto estara el suelo pero algun negocio se salvara y esos a lp deberian dar buenos resultados (bienes basicos que al fin y al cabo sera el unico consumo que habra en este pais durante unos cuantos años = alimentacion,energia,ropa)....El otro dia hablando con un pescadero decia que el negocio era una ruina, la gente compra las cosas por unidades (6 almejas, 5 mejillones,1 trucha....). Quien quiera hacerse una cartera para el medio plazo España no deberia aportar a la misma mas de un 20%-30%


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo vamos a pasar muy mal.Es una realidad.No se en que punto estara el suelo pero algun negocio se salvara y esos a lp deberian dar buenos resultados (bienes basicos que al fin y al cabo sera el unico consumo que habra en este pais durante unos cuantos años = alimentacion,energia,ropa)....El otro dia hablando con un pescadero decia que el negocio era una ruina, la gente compra las cosas por unidades (6 almejas, 5 mejillones,1 trucha....). Quien quiera hacerse una cartera para el medio plazo España no deberia aportar a la misma mas de un 20%-30%



energía, agua, alimentación, petroleo ....

El resto caerá a precios irrisorios.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bme y ebro no. Y en europa L,oreal,Sap,Vw,Henkel,Heineken y wolters kluwers han pasado mas o menos desapercibidas para pandoro



Y que me dices de TRE? Internacionalizada, sin deuda, con caja.... A estos no les puede importar menos el BCE o España. Si consigo contratos subo, si no, bajo. De hecho, un dolar alto frente a la neopeseta seria una bendicion para ellos.

Yo un hacha... Comprada a 43, vendida a 24... El dia mas caro y el dia mas barato de los ultimos 18 meses, respectivamente. Pero la empresa, acertada estaba.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Alimento para el intelecto. Sean prudentes, se va a liar muy gorda

Economía Directa 02-08-2012 El déficit público y la posición de Alemania ante los rescates en mp3 (02/08 a las 01:51:08) 51:20 1362059 - iVoox


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Pregunta a los expertos:
> 
> Sin el veto a los cortos que hubiese pasado hoy?



Difícil de saber pero lo que sí es claro es que como mecanismo de evitar caidas en la bolsa .... NO SIRVE. A la vista está.

Los cortos le confieren un montón de liquidez al mercado que es la salsa del guiso. La caida de hoy no tiene un volumen brutal como bien hubiera merecido. Ve los títulos manejados hoy por Telefónica y demás blue chips desde las 14:30 y verá que ha habido poco volumen.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga cuidado con los francotiradores :cook:



Ya he vuelto, no he visto ninguno pero compadres de tu tierra ..... a miles. Cómo se está poniendo España!!!!. It's a pity.

Sin acritud, eh!!!!


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Hasta que conteste un experto, aquí va mi opinión.
> 
> Esta noche se hartarán a decir que menos mal que estaban prohibidos los cortos, porque sino nos habríamos ido al infierno. Pero no es verdad, en primer lugar, porque al infierno nos vamos de cabeza, con o sin cortos.
> 
> ...




Yo como experto le puedo decir que el que es corto de ******** es RameroJoy. Tienes menos luces que una farola de día. O cerebro que la Koplowitz. O ética que el ZijoPuta.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> he hecho un pequeño resumen del día
> ¿quién es la buenorra?



No jodas que no la conoces?. Es la más de fiar de la Casa Real. El resto andan borrachos, dando tiros, matando bichos, barriendo suelos con la barbilla ....


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gustaria saber quien fue el lumbreras que eligio las plantas y arboles que se han plantado en Madrid durante los ultimos años.Graminias,acacias..Eso junto a todos los habitantes que conviven aqui, quien se quede la concesion el año que viene va a tener trabajo para aburrir. Si fcc aligerase un poco el balance podria dar alguna sorpresa en el futuro (A dia de hoy estan fatal)



Es de cajón que no pueden ir bien. No tienen talento joven. Siguen allí los mismos dinosaurios que hace 40 años. En aquellos años eran los más listos de la clase (bien es cierto que porque no estudia ni Dios).
Imagino que estarán alucinando porque ahora ya no son ellos los que manejan los mercados. Ahora son unos chavales con un talento extraordinario que van fulminando mercados desde sus fondos.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una empresa que algunos foreros han mencionado y que creo que esta realmente barata es Thyssen.Llevan 3 años haciendolo francamente mal, tienen un problema de margenes y de coste laboral (este ultimo para mi es su principal problema) sin embargo tienen una caja bastante maja y su cifa de negocio se mantiene estable. Hace poco se ha fusionado, asi que es probable que los problemas actuales (de tema estructural) en un futuro puedan verse solucionados(Habra que vigilarla)



Más les vale que no pierdan los 12 euros porque se van a ir a los 8 euros. Y los va a perder, previsiblemente.

No sé si saben que la deuda alemana ha mejorado un 8% hoy. Seguro que están disgustados por la crueldad de los mercados en España, :XX:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que me dices de TRE? Internacionalizada, sin deuda, con caja.... A estos no les puede importar menos el BCE o España. Si consigo contratos subo, si no, bajo. De hecho, un dolar alto frente a la neopeseta seria una bendicion para ellos.
> 
> Yo un hacha... Comprada a 43, vendida a 24... El dia mas caro y el dia mas barato de los ultimos 18 meses, respectivamente. Pero la empresa, acertada estaba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Es un negocio rentable y saneado.Ademas no tienen deuda y en caja disponen de 669 mill. Ahora capitaliza por 2100 mill


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un negocio rentable y saneado.Ademas no tienen deuda y en caja disponen de 669 mill. Ahora capitaliza por 2100 mill
> 
> 
> TECNICAS REUNIDAS SA (TRE:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Este valor se comporta bastante bien por técnico. 8:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es de cajón que no pueden ir bien. No tienen talento joven. Siguen allí los mismos dinosaurios que hace 40 años. En aquellos años eran los más listos de la clase (bien es cierto que porque no estudia ni Dios).
> Imagino que estarán alucinando porque ahora ya no son ellos los que manejan los mercados. Ahora son unos chavales con un talento extraordinario que van fulminando mercados desde sus fondos.



Alicia parece que ha tenido mas ojo con sus inversiones que Esther.El consejo de Fcc da escalofrios, yo si fuese ellos ponia una uvi movil


----------



## Jarlaxe (2 Ago 2012)

Janus he leido por ahi...

S&P Capital IQ Downgrades First Solar from Sell to Strong Sell


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alicia parece que ha tenido mas ojo con sus inversiones que Esther.El consejo de Fcc da escalofrios, yo si fuese ellos ponia una uvi movil



Más que el Consejo que en general no suele hacer nada en ninguna empresa, yo me fijaría en el Comité de Dirección. Adjunto info desde el web site.

Presidente:
Baldomero Falcones Jaquotot
Vocales:
Esther Alcocer Koplowitz
Alicia Alcocer Koplowitz
Antonio Gómez Ciria
Eduardo González Gómez
Felipe B. García Pérez (secretario)
Francisco Martín Monteagudo
José Luis de la Torre Sánchez
José María Verdú Ramos
José Mayor Oreja
Víctor Pastor Fernández
José Manuel Velasco Guardado
Miguel Hernanz Sanjuan
Juan Béjar Ochoa

A cuántos conocen?.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> Janus he leido por ahi...
> 
> S&P Capital IQ Downgrades First Solar from Sell to Strong Sell



Deben estar acumulando como bestias. Los números y las previsiones de ayer son magníficas y desde luego son un problema para las hordas de cortos que están invertidos.

Ahora solo falta que otras empresas mejoren sus números (FSLR no va a poder tirar ella solita del carro) para que el sector se vaya arriba enterito. ese es el momento de entrar para el largo plazo. Puede ser necesario, seguro, que haya que esperar varios quarters.


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este valor se comporta bastante bien por técnico. 8:



[noob mode=on]

¡¡¡Huy que descubrimiento para los fundamentales de un valor!!!. En estos tiempos convulsos que las empresas tienen más trampas que una pelicula de chinos, de toda esa retaila de datos maese bertok ¿cuales seria en los que habria que prestar más atención para saber si una empresa está saneada?

[noob mode=off]


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Más que el Consejo que en general no suele hacer nada en ninguna empresa, yo me fijaría en el Comité de Dirección. Adjunto info desde el web site.
> 
> Presidente:
> Baldomero Falcones Jaquotot
> ...




Madre mia!!!! Esos son los elegidos para reinvertar el negocio jajajajaja


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> [noob mode=on]
> 
> ¡¡¡Huy que descubrimiento para los fundamentales de un valor!!!. En estos tiempos convulsos que las empresas tienen más trampas que una pelicula de chinos, de toda esa retaila de datos maese bertok ¿cuales seria en los que habria que prestar más atención para saber si una empresa está saneada?
> 
> [noob mode=off]



Que tengan un buen aspecto técnico, que apenas tenga deudas y que la mayor parte de su negocio esté fuera de españa. Ya ni eso porque yo anda emperrado con las Iberdrolas.

Lo más sensato es apostar por sectores de futuro: energía, aguas, alimentación, petroleo, ... cuando lleguen abajo del todo.


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que tengan un buen aspecto técnico, que apenas tenga deudas y que la mayor parte de su negocio esté fuera de españa. Ya ni eso porque yo anda emperrado con las Iberdrolas.
> 
> Lo más sensato es apostar por sectores de futuro: energía, aguas, alimentación, petroleo, ... cuando lleguen abajo del todo.



Joder yo queria invertir en un valor seguro al alza. Los latunes pero viendo a pescanova...

Ya yo me referia a que inidicador de estos:

Revenues	2,482.6	2,651.0	2,775.9	2,615.7	
TOTAL REVENUES	2,482.6	2,651.0	2,775.9	2,615.7	
Cost of Goods Sold	1,691.8	1,827.8	1,912.3	1,791.1	
GROSS PROFIT	790.8	823.2	863.6	824.5	
Selling General & Admin Expenses, Total	330.0	371.3	392.9	392.2	
Depreciation & Amortization, Total	6.0	6.9	7.4	8.2	
Other Operating Expenses	312.5	292.7	305.3	270.8	
OTHER OPERATING EXPENSES, TOTAL	648.5	670.9	705.5	671.2	
OPERATING INCOME	142.3	152.3	158.1	153.4	
Interest Expense	-7.5	-3.3	-3.7	-4.3	
Interest and Investment Income	22.5	8.3	11.5	9.2	
NET INTEREST EXPENSE	15.0	5.0	7.9	4.9	
Income (Loss) on Equity Investments	0.5	-1.1	-2.0	-2.8	
Currency Exchange Gains (Loss)	-7.4	6.4	2.0	0.5	
Other Non-Operating Income (Expenses)	-2.8	1.5	-3.5	1.3	
EBT, EXCLUDING UNUSUAL ITEMS	147.5	164.0	162.4	157.3	
Merger & Restructuring Charges	--	-3.3	-2.6	-2.1	
EBT, INCLUDING UNUSUAL ITEMS	147.5	160.8	159.9	155.2	
Income Tax Expense	7.2	15.4	61.9	19.9	
Minority Interest in Earnings	-3.2	0.4	5.9	-5.8	
Earnings from Continuing Operations	140.3	145.4	97.9	135.3	
NET INCOME	137.1	145.8	103.9	129.5	
NET INCOME TO COMMON INCLUDING EXTRA ITEMS	137.1	145.8	103.9	129.5	
NET INCOME TO COMMON EXCLUDING EXTRA ITEMS	137.1	145.8	103.9	129.5


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Basic Energy Services, hay que vigilar la vuelta de nueva hacia abajo. Este valor va a llegar a 8 con mucha fiabilidad.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Joder yo queria invertir en un valor seguro al alza. Los latunes pero viendo a pescanova...
> 
> Ya yo me referia a que inidicador de estos:
> 
> ...



Esos indicadores no valen ni para tomar por culo, con perdon de los fundamentalistas.

Se entra siempre por técnico.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Minuto 48:00. De lo mejor que he oido en mucho tiempo.
Antiamericanos que se abstengan.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Más les vale que no pierdan los 12 euros porque se van a ir a los 8 euros. Y los va a perder, previsiblemente.
> 
> No sé si saben que la deuda alemana ha mejorado un 8% hoy. Seguro que están disgustados por la crueldad de los mercados en España, :XX:




Otra que a nivel europeo esta muy barata por culpa de los problemas pero que estos en un futuro pueden verse solucionados es : Carrefour


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


Yo no soy partidario de entrar en empresas con perdidas pero estas dos o desaparecen que no creo o terminan solucionando sus problemas tarde o temprano


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esos indicadores no valen ni para tomar por culo, con perdon de los fundamentalistas.
> 
> Se entra siempre por técnico.



Yo que soy un ignorante esoy con usted: La cotizacion y su evolución entiendo que es un reflejo de su estado contable. ¿No es asi?ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Joder yo queria invertir en un valor seguro al alza. Los latunes pero viendo a pescanova...
> 
> Ya yo me referia a que inidicador de estos:
> 
> ...



La cuestion es saber que significa cada cosa.
A lo bruto por orden de importancia seria:

1)cifra de negocio
2)margen bruto (intuyo que buscas negocios excelentes adi que minimo deberias pedir un 40%)
3)Caja
4)Deuda estructural (Si es un negocio excelente no deberia estar muy endeudado)
5)costes laborales (ver que % es del margen bruto)
6)Cash flow (ver porque varia la tesoreria de un año a otro)
7)roe(+15%)
8)roa ...cuanto mas alto mejor
9)coste de la deuda (viendo los interes pagados puedes hacerte una idea del tipo medio)
10)procura entender el negocio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una empresa que algunos foreros han mencionado y que creo que esta realmente barata es Thyssen.Llevan 3 años haciendolo francamente mal, tienen un problema de margenes y de coste laboral (este ultimo para mi es su principal problema) sin embargo tienen una caja bastante maja y su cifa de negocio se mantiene estable. Hace poco se ha fusionado, asi que es probable que los problemas actuales (de tema estructural) en un futuro puedan verse solucionados(Habra que vigilarla)





Janus dijo:


> Más les vale que no pierdan los 12 euros porque se van a ir a los 8 euros. Y los va a perder, previsiblemente.
> 
> No sé si saben que la deuda alemana ha mejorado un 8% hoy. Seguro que están disgustados por la crueldad de los mercados en España, :XX:





ponzi dijo:


> Otra que a nivel europeo esta muy barata por culpa de los problemas pero que estos en un futuro pueden verse solucionados es : Carrefour
> 
> 
> CARREFOUR SA (CA:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Respondo a todo esto....

Tírenme esas thyssen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Corto desde 15€, numero redondo, con dos cojo.nes.



Navarrorum dijo:


> Yo que soy un ignorante esoy con usted: La cotizacion y su evolución entiendo que es un reflejo de su estado contable. ¿No es asi?ienso:



Ay lo que ha dishooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Ago 2012)

Hoy se nos cae el monarca y ahora esto La bandera española de Colón también se cae al suelo - Público.es. No se vosotros pero yo veo señales claras del cielo...

..el mineralismo va a legaaarrr....(con ojete calor)


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

tiene razon es un ignorante , asumiendolo le veo mas cerca del conocimiento que ustec señol gaybush ::


----------



## gamba (2 Ago 2012)

Recupero un comentario de Carpatos de esta tarde:



> El indicador de volatilidad del eurostoxx baja casi el 11% ¿¿¿???
> 
> ¿Seguro que el mercado se ha asustado por la empanada que ha montado Draghi de rescates obtusos, confusos y difusos?
> 
> ...



Y es muy cierto, estaba listo para vender unas cunas después de Súper Mario, y me he quedado con un palmo de narices, como si no hubiera bastante con tener que ajustar la delta para que no sea negativa gracias a los cracks de la CNMV. Disculpen por la chapa pero tenía que soltarlo; he empezado a contarselo a mi contraria y he tenido que parar al ver las caras que ponía. Realmente este foro hace una gran labor social...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bueno ahora que estoy medio mamao con una chelita , voy a dejarme de trolear 

en el proximo arreon bajista creo que se puede confeccionar una cartera a medio plazo , en el nivel 4700-5300 aprox los larguistas en acciones debeis entrar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tiene razon es un ignorante , asumiendolo le veo mas cerca del conocimiento que ustec señol gaybush ::



Le caigo bien, lo sé. 

Ahora, para sellar la aliansa pirato-gatuna, déme un thanks!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le caigo bien, lo sé.
> 
> Ahora, para sellar la aliansa pirato-gatuna, déme un thanks!!!



que corra el aire o los bytes :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que corra el aire o los bytes :rolleye:



Venga onvreeeee, ya que le había buscado un trajecito..... :S


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que tengan un buen aspecto técnico, que apenas tenga deudas y que la mayor parte de su negocio esté fuera de españa. Ya ni eso porque yo anda emperrado con las Iberdrolas.
> 
> Lo más sensato es apostar por sectores de futuro: energía, aguas, alimentación, petroleo, ... *cuando lleguen abajo del todo*.



Ese es el problema, saber cuando se da esa circunstancia. Cuando Iberdrola estaba en 4 euros y cayó a 3,6 el día del lío de ACS .... todo el mundo firmaba entrar en 2,7 como un chollo. Yo mismo hablaba de FCC cuando estaba en 14 euros, sobre que la veríamos a un dígito. Llegó ahí ya ahora está en siete y poco ..... no hay narices a entrar. Un tema es hablar de un precio por acción y otro el ambiente de mercado cuando se llega ahí.

Desde luego que los 2,7 son una magnífica referencia para el largo plazo (a años vista). Si se trata de acumular una cartera de largo plazo, se debe utilizar la estrategia de acumulación por paquetes y así no importa tanto no cazarla abajo del todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese es el problema, saber cuando se da esa circunstancia. Cuando Iberdrola estaba en 4 euros y cayó a 3,6 el día del lío de ACS .... todo el mundo firmaba entrar en 2,7 como un chollo. Yo mismo hablaba de FCC cuando estaba en 14 euros, sobre que la veríamos a un dígito. Llegó ahí ya ahora está en siete y poco ..... no hay narices a entrar. Un tema es hablar de un precio por acción y otro el ambiente de mercado cuando se llega ahí.
> 
> Desde luego que los 2,7 son una magnífica referencia para el largo plazo (a años vista). Si se trata de acumular una cartera de largo plazo, se debe utilizar la estrategia de acumulación por paquetes y así no importa tanto no cazarla abajo del todo.



el momento sera cuando corrijan los gringos


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra que a nivel europeo esta muy barata por culpa de los problemas pero que estos en un futuro pueden verse solucionados es : Carrefour
> 
> 
> CARREFOUR SA (CA:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Yo ese valor ni lo miro. Tiene un modelo de negocio francamente en cuestión. Está a medio camino entre ECI y Mercadona. Muy cutres para los primeros (intentan parecerse en precio pero no en nivel de servicio) y muy caraduras para los segundos puesto que son más caros y en general su producto es commodity. Mercadona arrasa al estar presente en los barrios. Los hiper huelen a pasado.
Además conozco gente con niveles relevantes de responsabilidad y me dicen que están para el arrastre. En comida andan jodidos y en todo lo demás (electrónica .....) pierden dinero a espuertas. Los gabachos no parecen que sean los empresarios del futuro.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Yo que soy un ignorante esoy con usted: La cotizacion y su evolución entiendo que *en general no* es un reflejo de su estado contable. ¿No es asi?ienso:



Si me lo permites, añado algo que te ha faltado, en negrita.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Repsol descubre una importante reserva de gas en la selva peruana / Mercados / Elboletin.com

Repsol empieza a invertir su dinero por tierras gatunas....Darle 5 años de margen (Deberia ser suficiente). A iberdrola 10 ::::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ese es el problema, saber cuando se da esa circunstancia. Cuando Iberdrola estaba en 4 euros y cayó a 3,6 el día del lío de ACS .... todo el mundo firmaba entrar en 2,7 como un chollo. Yo mismo hablaba de FCC cuando estaba en 14 euros, sobre que la veríamos a un dígito. Llegó ahí ya ahora está en siete y poco ..... no hay narices a entrar. Un tema es hablar de un precio por acción y otro el ambiente de mercado cuando se llega ahí.
> 
> Desde luego que los 2,7 son una magnífica referencia para el largo plazo (a años vista). Si se trata de acumular una cartera de largo plazo, se debe utilizar la estrategia de acumulación por paquetes y así no importa tanto no cazarla abajo del todo.



Janus, en una tendencia primaria bajista (esto ya no me lo discute nadie) *sólo se puede entrar por técnico*. Las valoraciones se las pasan por el forro y se pasan 3 pueblos con ellas.

Ojo con Iberdrola, entramos en un nuevo escenario económico mundial y 30.000 millones de leuros de deuda me parecen muchos.

Nos descartes que la bajen mucho, mucho y la compre EON, RWE, .... Al cambio nos pueden dar tristes papelotes cotizando en el DAX (de una empresa que tal no esté infravalorada con lo cual todo el beneficio se lo lleva quién te puedes imaginar).

Mucho cuidado, *estamos entrando en terreno desconocido*. Llevo más de 15 años estudiando los mercados, a diario y no ocasionalmente, y *esto comienza a ser distinto*. La crisis de las punto com fue una sobrevaloracón de activos, muy localizados, bestial. Ahora estamos hablando de otras cosas mucho más serias.

Cuida esos leuros que tanto te cuestan ganar 8:


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si me lo permites, añado algo que te ha faltado, en negrita.



A cp y mp el mercado es ineficiente pero a lp todos los pufos quedan al descubierto


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Hoy se nos cae el monarca y ahora esto La bandera española de Colón también se cae al suelo - Público.es. No se vosotros pero yo veo señales claras del cielo...
> 
> ..el mineralismo va a legaaarrr....(con ojete calor)



Jarpote seguro que es un buen minero. En Perú hay mucho negocio de ese. Ya le veo con el casco, creo que fue uno de los héroes en la mina de San José. Le utilizaron como avanzadilla por si encontraban gas. Algo debió suceder porque desde entonces se creció la cola pelula y le dio un desvarío en el cerebro por el cual se atribuye un conosimiento que no atesora ni atesorará.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Repsol descubre una importante reserva de gas en la selva peruana / Mercados / Elboletin.com
> 
> Repsol empieza a invertir su dinero por tierras gatunas....Darle 5 años de margen (Deberia ser suficiente). A iberdrola 10 ::::



repsol a descubierto gas donde no debia , estos gashegos no aprenden 

daremos buen uso del gas , para nuestros carros adaptados :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Peligro, necesitan vender papelotes

Santander, Popular y BBVA sern los bancos ms solventes de Europa,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo ese valor ni lo miro. Tiene un modelo de negocio francamente en cuestión. Está a medio camino entre ECI y Mercadona. Muy cutres para los primeros (intentan parecerse en precio pero no en nivel de servicio) y muy caraduras para los segundos puesto que son más caros y en general su producto es commodity. Mercadona arrasa al estar presente en los barrios. Los hiper huelen a pasado.
> Además conozco gente con niveles relevantes de responsabilidad y me dicen que están para el arrastre. En comida andan jodidos y en todo lo demás (electrónica .....) pierden dinero a espuertas. Los gabachos no parecen que sean los empresarios del futuro.



A mi no me gustan estas empresas, comprarlas es casi un acto de fe. Por fundamentales estan que dan pena pero bueno por tecnico en algun punto de la caida pueden darse la vuelta (En peores plazas has toreado)....En AT soy un novatillo


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Peligro, necesitan vender papelotes
> 
> Santander, Popular y BBVA sern los bancos ms solventes de Europa,Banca. Expansin.com



ACOJONANTE

"Junto con Bankinter y Banco Sabadell, cinco de los seis bancos más solventes de la futura unión bancaria europea serán españoles, una vez que se armonicen los criterios de supervisión, según un informe publicado por Goldman Sachs"

::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

yo tengo claro que despues de una correccion de los gringos de aprox 
150-250 puntos hay que entrar largo con to en el ibex


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo tengo claro que despues de una correccion de los gringos de aprox
> 150-250 puntos hay que entrar largo con to en el ibex



Pero a rebotes cortos.

Como intentes ir a medio / largo te van a llevar hasta las zarpas y no vas a poder cazar ratones.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pero a rebotes cortos.
> 
> Como intentes ir a medio / largo te van a llevar hasta las zarpas y no vas a poder cazar ratones.



no chaval , el ibex ya esta cerca de su suelo de largo plazo 

amos que yo controlo ::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no chaval , el ibex ya esta cerca de su suelo de largo plazo
> 
> amos que yo controlo ::



avisa, no vaya a ser que se me escape por técnico :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el momento sera cuando corrijan los gringos



El problema es que tras las elecciones es posible que USA se de una hostia económicamente y con ella arrastre a los moribundos europedos como usted les llama.

Por cierto, tiene que hacer un esfuerzo por caer mejor. De cada 7 mensajes que postea, solamente le dan agradecimientos en uno de ellos y la media es de 1,5 thanks.

El tema del thankeo es algo que no es importante .... cumplido un mínimo que denote aceptación. Usted es superdivertido pero genera filias y fobias. Eso sí, debe ser un tío muy elegante para que el piratón haya removido su baúl de los recuerdos para ofrecerle tal indumentaria chulona. Nunca más desprecie un regalo de un pirata porque en algún momento, tal y como va el país, es posible que tenga que probar suerte en la mar.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> repsol a descubierto gas donde no debia , estos gashegos no aprenden
> 
> daremos buen uso del gas , para nuestros carros adaptados :Aplauso:



Os vamos a Reconquistar ::::

Mientras no acabemos como el Recio...desplumados y cornudos por torear en plazas del conocimiento y la humildad jajajajajaja


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os vamos a reconquistar ::::
> 
> Mientras no acabemos como el Recio...desplomados y cornudos por torear en plazas del conocimiento y la humildad jajajajajaja



Los españoles sólo llevaron violación y muerte en sus viajes a latinoamérica. 8:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Repsol descubre una importante reserva de gas en la selva peruana / Mercados / Elboletin.com
> 
> Repsol empieza a invertir su dinero por tierras gatunas....Darle 5 años de margen (Deberia ser suficiente). A iberdrola 10 ::::



Cáspitos putos, Jenjibroso. Os han descubierto donde lleváis almacenando los pedos desde que Pizarro llevo la homosexualidad por allí.

Sin acritud eh!!!!!, pechito calentorro :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El problema es que tras las elecciones es posible que USA se de una hostia económicamente y con ella arrastre a los moribundos europedos como usted les llama.
> 
> Por cierto, tiene que hacer un esfuerzo por caer mejor. De cada 7 mensajes que postea, solamente le dan agradecimientos en uno de ellos y la media es de 1,5 thanks.
> 
> El tema del thankeo es algo que no es importante .... cumplido un mínimo que denote aceptación. Usted es superdivertido pero genera filias y fobias. Eso sí, debe ser un tío muy elegante para que el piratón haya removido su baúl de los recuerdos para ofrecerle tal indumentaria chulona. Nunca más desprecie un regalo de un pirata porque en algún momento, tal y como va el país, es posible que tenga que probar suerte en la mar.



por eso digo que cuando corrijan los gringos , mientras no corrijan seguimos con trading y con movimientos medianos


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los españoles sólo llevaron violación y muerte en sus viajes a latinoamérica. 8:



Y espejitos, silbatos y maracas:Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

El pastor:

"Lo de España es insostenible e inaguantable": Niño Becerra vuelve a poner el dedo en la llaga - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y espejitos, silbatos y maracas:Baile:



Por cierto, ¿paulistano o paulista?


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El pastor:
> 
> "Lo de España es insostenible e inaguantable": Niño Becerra vuelve a poner el dedo en la llaga - elEconomista.es




Insostenible por definición.

No puede ser que a un currito le presten dinero al 4-5% y al Reino de España se lo presten al 7%.

Por definición es absurdo y como dice SNB insostenible. La culpa es de los mercadoh


----------



## ponzi (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los españoles sólo llevaron violación y muerte en sus viajes a latinoamérica. 8:



Pizarro lleno los barcos con lo mejorcito del pais ::::

Cuantas carceles vacio.....::


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿paulistano o paulista?



Paulistano de adopción.

En 5 meses me voy para allá a currar.

Así que jato ándate con hogo que como toques mucho los huevos voy a darte 3 collejaso


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, en una tendencia primaria bajista (esto ya no me lo discute nadie) *sólo se puede entrar por técnico*. Las valoraciones se las pasan por el forro y se pasan 3 pueblos con ellas.
> 
> Ojo con Iberdrola, entramos en un nuevo escenario económico mundial y 30.000 millones de leuros de deuda me parecen muchos.
> 
> ...



Claro que esta vez va a ser diferente. Voy a ir montado en el burro desde abajo. Los drolos y sus molinillos gamesosos darán mucho que hablar. Ahí es donde voy a poner el foco ............. y en FCC pero esa directamente la compraré enterita para reestructurarla que será sinónimo de jubilar a talegotes de 80 años. A la doña, lo mismo la mantengo pero la tengo que cambiar de puesto y tarea.

Otro valor que bajará mucho de precio será Indra .... pero ese puede ser un camino de no retorno porque España no volverá a gastar en defensa por varios lustros. Ya pueden ir echando a toda la plantilla de asesores y directivos con galanajes de coronel etc.... Como decía alguien que conozco, "con buena polla bien se folla" .... pero ahora ya no hay "buena polla". Ahora les mide 686 milímetros y cada mm cotiza a centavo de euro. Es el precio porque lo que valen está por la mitad y mirando hacia abajo.

Joder, qué ancho me he quedado.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Paulistano de adopción.
> 
> En 5 meses me voy para allá a currar.
> 
> Así que jato ándate con hogo que como toques mucho los huevos voy a darte 3 collejaso



aqui te espero , tengo mucho plomo por gastar


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A cp y mp el mercado es ineficiente pero a lp todos los pufos quedan al descubierto



... y todos muertos también .... por eso el largo plazo es ideal para dejar herencias .....::


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Paulistano de adopción.
> 
> En 5 meses me voy para allá a currar.
> 
> Así que jato ándate con hogo que como toques mucho los huevos voy a darte 3 collejaso



Harías un gran favor a los foreros explicando lo que es un IBI por las nubes. Que se vayan enterando de lo que viene por acá.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> ACOJONANTE
> 
> "Junto con Bankinter y Banco Sabadell, cinco de los seis bancos más solventes de la futura unión bancaria europea serán españoles, una vez que se armonicen los criterios de supervisión, según un informe publicado por Goldman Sachs"
> 
> ::



Claro, miran el core capital, niveles de provisiones ....... Todo desde arriba es muy bonito pero cuando uno vea que están llenos de deuda de un país que necesita un turnover como un piano ...... luego ya verán. Suena mucho a aquello de la mejor banca mundial.

Eso sí, si por cualquier motivo la deuda se refinanciara a más largo plazo y los bancos pudieran pulirsa y salirse de ese rollo ..... subirían la hostia ............ pero los alemanes no van a dejar que se vayan de rositas así como así.


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo tengo claro que despues de una correccion de los gringos de aprox
> 150-250 puntos hay que entrar largo con to en el ibex



Joder Jarjolo, has descubierto una mina de cobalto. Si el SP pierde 250 puntos, el IBEX rebota por cojones porque lo llevan a 1000 como poco. Ahora mismo hay una debilidad de 8 a 1 así que echa cuentas. En el teclado suele haber una tecla que pone "calc" o en su defecto, en el menú oficial de Windows puede teclear en la línea de comandos "calc". Es el modelo básico por lo que no debería haber problema. Si tiene alguna dificultad y le da reparo decirlo en público, puede mandar un privado.
:bla:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no chaval , el ibex ya esta cerca de su suelo de largo plazo
> 
> amos que yo controlo ::



Estás provocándome para que te dé un thanks. Andas controlando y haciéndonos pasar un buen rato.


----------



## bertok (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder Jarjolo, has descubierto una mina de cobalto. Si el SP pierde 250 puntos, el IBEX rebota por cojones porque lo llevan a 1000 como poco. Ahora mismo hay una debilidad de 8 a 1 así que echa cuentas. En el teclado suele haber una tecla que pone "calc" o en su defecto, en el menú oficial de Windows puede teclear en la línea de comandos "calc". Es el modelo básico por lo que no debería haber problema. Si tiene alguna dificultad y le da reparo decirlo en público, puede mandar un privado.
> :bla:



Jato usa una macro de excel para hacer una mutiplicación. Sus buenos soles le cuesta ::


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los españoles sólo llevaron violación y muerte en sus viajes a latinoamérica. 8:



...... y Colgate .... que esos shoshos tiene que estar .......


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Paulistano de adopción.
> 
> En 5 meses me voy para allá a currar.
> 
> Así que jato ándate con hogo que como toques mucho los huevos voy a darte 3 collejaso



Puedes decir la empresa o el sector de actividad?. Yo estoy bastante enterado de los temas de allí.


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui te espero , tengo mucho plomo por gastar



plomo no, platita!! Sin mariconadas, tranquilo.



bertok dijo:


> Harías un gran favor a los foreros explicando lo que es un IBI por las nubes. Que se vayan enterando de lo que viene por acá.



Ahí no entré, pero todo se andará. Lo que es acojonante son los gastos de comunidad debido a la seguridad y servicios que tienen. 



Janus dijo:


> Claro, miran el core capital, niveles de provisiones ....... Todo desde arriba es muy bonito pero cuando uno vea que están llenos de deuda de un país que necesita un turnover como un piano ...... luego ya verán. Suena mucho a aquello de la mejor banca mundial.
> 
> Eso sí, si por cualquier motivo la deuda se refinanciara a más largo plazo y los bancos pudieran pulirsa y salirse de ese rollo ..... subirían la hostia ............ pero los alemanes no van a dejar que se vayan de rositas así como así.



Y si le digo que conozco gente que trabaja en banca y me contó que a los de los test de stress les dieron datos que nada tienen que ver con la realidad...ya tenemos la fiesta montada::


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puedes decir la empresa o el sector de actividad?. Yo estoy bastante enterado de los temas de allí.



No, que hay mucho looker:XX:

Va MP


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jato usa una macro de excel para hacer una mutiplicación. Sus buenos soles le cuesta ::



Qué dices tío?.

Jorjolito tiene un par de maestrías y una especialización en cata de licores andinos. Tiene un conocimiento estructural de la materia hamiltoniana y estructuras de gauge. Piensa a la velocidad de la luz y vive en un entorno idílico rodeado de sus compadres .... y con un letrero a la puerta de casa que dice "bienvenidos a Lavapies".

Un jratintimo ilustre foril, un tío makin' some noise.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No, que hay mucho looker:XX:
> 
> Va MP



Paseador de gatos :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (2 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No, que hay mucho looker:XX:
> 
> Va MP



Ando esperando, envíelo telemáticamente porque con un peruano en llama tarda un huevo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (2 Ago 2012)

Joder, algunos aqui ni salen a tomar unas cervecitas...


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Joder, algunos aqui ni salen a tomar unas cervecitas...



Que dice loco??

Yo estoy haciendo un extra a estas horas despierta...que mañana se curra :´(


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paseador de gatos :fiufiu::fiufiu:




No onvre, se invitará a unas chelas y unos ceviches....será por platita:cook:


----------



## paulistano (2 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Joder, algunos aqui ni salen a tomar unas cervecitas...



Y luego están los que sin conocer a los demás se meten en la vida de los demás.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Joder, algunos aqui ni salen a tomar unas cervecitas...



Antes sí que salía los jueves (y los viernes y los sábados). :fiufiu:

Ahora ya me gusta disfrutar de casita, salir a una terraza a hablar tranquilamente y muy, pero muy ocasionalmente salir alguna vez de copas (y ya ni me gusta). Dios, estoy mayor. :´(


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el teclado suele haber una tecla que pone "calc" o en su defecto, en el menú oficial de Windows puede teclear en la línea de comandos "calc". Es el modelo básico por lo que no debería haber problema. Si tiene alguna dificultad y le da reparo decirlo en público, puede mandar un privado.
> :bla:



Vaya, yo ya me había acostumbrado a usar el buscador de google para sumar 2 dígitos, en vez de usar los dedos, no sabía que había opciones aún más complicadas, tengo que probar... ::

En fin, después de leerme las 60 y pico páginas que se han escrito desde que perdí el hilo a las 14:35 desde el móvil, sólo puedo decir que nunca he sido más pesimista que hoy respecto al futuro de España (mientras sigamos a la sombra de esta casta) y eso que yo sigo en la trinchera. :cook:

Lo bueno es que mañana será peor, aunque, como me ha dicho la jefa hace un rato, en este hilo se lleva bastante bien el desplome. (Ya lo conocía, así que sabe que es porque veían uds. venir el guano desde hace días)


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

Bertok, le veo algo cambiado ... ¿se ha cortado el pelo, verdad? 
también le veo más delgado ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

Pues a ud. se le ha caído el pelo. Lo que no termino de decidir es si esta mejor sin gafas o no... ienso:


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues a ud. se le ha caído el pelo. Lo que no termino de decidir es si esta mejor sin gafas o no... ienso:



cosas de las dietas veraniegas ... ya sabe, hay que lucir tipín


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Ago 2012)

El PSOE de Benidorm gastó 153.000 en gintonics, tapas y cubatas



Spoiler



La resolución del interventor municipal del Ayuntamiento de Benidorm no puede ser más contundente: "no se deben autorizar el pago de las facturas porque los gastos no guardan relación con el desarrollo de la función pública". Es la respuesta a una petición de autorización del pago de unas facturas que el alcalde, Agustín Navarro, ha presentado a las arcas públicas con motivo de los actos de Navidad que organizó la concejalía de Fiestas de Benidorm con una sorprendente, por elevada, cuantía de 153.000 euros. Pese a esa negativa del interventor, el importe va a ser satisfecho por la autorización expresa de la edil de Hacienda, Natalia Guijarro, de una primera factura por importe de 111.650 euros y de una segunda, rubricada directamente por Navarro, de otros 41.614.

Lo sorprendente de todo este asunto no es ya la desproporcionada cantidad en tiempos de severa crisis sino el concepto de los dispendios que ha autorizado Agustín Navarro disfrazándolos como "gastos protocolarios". En este sentido, el Ayuntamiento ha abonado pagos de una veintena de facturas en restaurantes, bares, pastelerías, charcuterías y hasta de supermercados. Según los datos aportados por el PP municipal a El Semanal Digital, algunas de las facturas que hicieron poner el grito en el cielo del interventor municipal reflejaba la consumición de "cinco combinados de ron, dos gin tonic, dos aguas con gas, una tónica, un Kas naranja y dos cortados".

Ante estos graves hechos, la concejal del PP, Ángela Llorca, dice que el pago de estas facturas con dinero público es una "inmoralidad" y recuerda que "los gastos se hicieron en el mismo mes en el que el Ayuntamiento eliminó servicios sociales como el de asistencia a domicilio a las personas dependientes". Los populares exigen al alcalde que "devuelva el dinero de su bolsillo".

Por su parte, los socialistas justifican lo injustificable y la responsable de Fiestas, Cristina Escoda, dice que todos los pagos de su departamento "son legales" y explica que la mayoría de las facturas fueron para "invitar a los colaboradores de la Cabalgata, a los Reyes Magos y pajes, y a personal de Servicios Técnicos, que durante las Navidades trabajan los días de fiesta y hacen horas extra" y añade que "antes se hacía un catering y ahora se compra en supermercados para que la picaeta salga más barata". Sobre los cubalibres, Escoda dice que se consumieron en el bar de un hotel donde "se visten" las personas que desfilaron como Reyes Magos y que "si se quieren tomar una copa antes de la Cabalgata, qué menos que invitarles". Y eso que las facturas estaban fechadas el 4 de enero.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que dice loco??
> 
> Yo estoy haciendo un extra a estas horas despierta...que mañana se curra :´(



Haya paz que yo llego ahora de los cubatas santanderinos y no tengo ganas de mediar ante nadie. Termino de leer y me voy a dormir que mañana hay que ...... playa?, correr?.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ando esperando, envíelo telemáticamente porque con un peruano en llama tarda un huevo.



Te acabo de contestar o al menos eso supongo porque estoy medio en estado híbrido. Si no te ha llegado, dame un toque en MP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

2 cositas:

- Yo ya las copas y las cervezas _mayolmente _en casa. Que lo que bebe el pirata sale muy caro en tabernas.

- El único que vio las caidas fue MV. El resto decíamos que nos íbamos a los 17000. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Mi pronostico para hoy, no vinculante. Comenzara la mañana con gacelas que entren en lo que creen un buen pasto, con muchos valores abajo, lo que hara subir el IBEX, lo que animara a mas gacelas a entrar porque se van a perder la subida y tal.

A cosa de 12 a 2, entraran los leones a repartir estopa en el gacelerio general, la prima seguira subiendo y la caida se producira, no mucho, no como ayer, pero el IBEX acaba en rojo, con los USA cabreados y los alemanes esperando haciendose las uñas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

esta claro que droghi no quiere aliviar al mercao , no hizo nada para provocar un guanazo terrible , pero sabe que pronto los alemanes le rogaran para que se ponga a imprimir


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Sinembargo puede ser un dia interesante para entrar. Si desde el principio el guano es brutal y la prima de riesgo se dispara, siempre el finde se ha utilizado para hacer algun tipo de maniobra que suavice los mercados.

Bueno, a esperar y dentro de unas horas empiezo a recojer onwed


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Haya paz que yo llego ahora de los cubatas santanderinos y no tengo ganas de mediar ante nadie. Termino de leer y me voy a dormir que mañana hay que ...... playa?, correr?.



Hoyga, que lo decía de forma cariñosa.

Me ha visto usted pinta de marrullera malota?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Sinembargo puede ser un dia interesante para entrar. Si desde el principio el guano es brutal y la prima de riesgo se dispara, siempre el finde se ha utilizado para hacer algun tipo de maniobra que suavice los mercados.
> 
> Bueno, a esperar y dentro de unas horas empiezo a recoJer onwed



Ale, ya tiene uno... 

Pd: Donde andará Pecata? malditas vacaciones!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hoyga, que lo decía de forma cariñosa.
> 
> Me ha visto usted pinta de marrullera malota?


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

BUenos dias....pillamos sitio a ver la sesión de hoy


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ale, ya tiene uno...
> 
> Pd: Donde andará Pecata? malditas vacaciones!



jo. :::::: suerte que puedo editar..... puedo......


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ale, ya tiene uno...
> 
> Pd: Donde andará Pecata? malditas vacaciones!





mataresfacil dijo:


> Sinembargo puede ser un dia interesante para entrar. Si desde el principio el guano es brutal y la prima de riesgo se dispara, siempre el finde se ha utilizado para hacer algun tipo de maniobra que suavice los mercados.
> 
> Bueno, a esperar y dentro de unas horas empiezo a recojer onwed



Que sean dos. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Me LOL entero,

Ataques ad hominem al super MArio Dragui en TV.

Indigentes mentales en plan hejpeltos... :ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Que sean dos. ::



Mierda, esta palabra me perseguira hasta mi tumba. Epitafio:

"Recojedor de ownwd, R.I.P. Los joputas del foro no te olvidan ni perdonan."


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Ya ha comprao el gacelerio, pero que poquito. Cobardes, entrad, entrad que hay ost, digo pasto para todos.


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mierda, esta palabra me perseguira hasta mi tumba.
> 
> Recojedor de ownwd, R.I.P. Los joputas del foro no te olvidan ni perdonan.



Nada, nada, que sean tres.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me LOL entero,
> 
> Ataques ad hominem al super MArio Dragui en TV.
> 
> Indigentes mentales en plan hejpeltos... :ouch:




¿Qué hace usted viendo/escuchando/leyendo prensa hispanistaní? ::

Me hubiera gustado ver a esos mismos expertos si en lugar del blando de Dragui, los norteños hubieran conseguido colocar a Axel Webber, el ex del Bundesbank, que era el otro candidato...


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me hubiera gustado ver a esos mismos expertos si en lugar del blando de Dragui, los norteños hubieran conseguido colocar a Axel Webber, el ex del Bundesbank, que era el otro candidato...



FUtbolista no?...en que equipo juega?...es un central ? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

De nuevo el tal Israel Garcia-Juez atacando a mi amigo SuperMario diciendo "recordemos que es un ex Goldman-Sachs" ::

Lo que ha dicho! Ha dicho que Alemania está encantada con el euro por los suelos porque está aumentando sus exportaciones....¿¿¿¿JANUS en telahinco????


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué hace usted viendo/escuchando/leyendo prensa hispanistaní? ::
> 
> Me hubiera gustado ver a esos mismos expertos si en lugar del blando de Dragui, los norteños hubieran conseguido colocar a Axel Webber, el ex del Bundesbank, que era el otro candidato...



Sentimiento contrario. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Larguistas, vais a morir todos


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ya ha comprao el gacelerio, pero que poquito. Cobardes, entrad, entrad que hay ost, digo pasto para todos.



El gacelerío también ha vendido:fiufiu:


10.000 gamesas...ahora a esperar


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El gacelerío también ha vendido:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 10.000 gamesas...ahora a esperar



Joder las famosas 100000 :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

LOL!!!! 

El Jesús Mariñas del periodismo económico 



.... Sin pócima mágica y armado con toneladas de conocimientos sobre el empresariado madrileño, Israel García-Juez (juro que la primera vez que lo leí creí que se llamaba Israel García y adjuntaba que era Juez) desgrana cada día los entresijos colorineros de las ruedas de prensa más abarrotadas de la jet set del parné. El problema *es que este Jesús Mariñas del periodismo* salmón blanco está cada vez más descocado, y no sólo insulta a compañeros...


::

Yo me cago en la hostia... mira lo que publica este ejperto que habla con tanta eocuencia del BCE, de mi amigo SuperMArio y tal:

Estilo de Vida - Diario Negocio

*La mejor habitación para hacer el amor *
Israel García- Juez
Vie, 27/07/2012 - 12:21

_¿Nos preocupamos los españoles por cuidar la estética del lugar donde practicamos sexo? La respuesta es sí y, sobre todo, nos gusta que nu... _

*
Consejos para comer en el cielo *Israel García- Juez
Vie, 27/07/2012 - 11:51

_Metidos de hoz y coz en las vacaciones, Singapore Airlines revela consejos prácticos para ayudar a los pasajeros a elegir la mejor comida dur..._ 


Gensanta..............:ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder las famosas 100000 :XX:



no jodas 100.000.....quítele un cero....8:

Es tal la liquidez que tiene que se ha ejecutado en 7 ordenes diferentes...desde 1,133 a 1,12:S

Iba con ellas desde 1,035...así que podría haber sido mejor pero si hay rebajas quiero estar con el cargador a tope

Aunque como dije ayer, creo que esto es un asustaviejas y que vemos los 7.000 antes que los 5.XXX...está todo descontadísimo en mi opinion


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Pivot: 1369.18
Resisténcias: 1384.26, 1402.29
Soportes: 1351.19, 1336.04

Niveles por arriba: 1374.13, 1382.47
Niveles por abajo: 1363.28, 1344.28

Futuros: 

Pivot: 1363.18
Resisténcias: 1378.26, 1396.29
Soportes: 1345.19, 1330.04

Niveles por arriba: 1368.13, 1376.47
Niveles por abajo: 1357.28, 1338.28

Hoy además tenemos en el menú:

En 45 minutos: PMI services EU.
Previous: 47.1, consensus: 47.6
En una hora y cuarto: Manufacturing output inglés:
Previous 51.3, consensus: 51
En cinco horas y cuarto: Non-farm Payrrols americano. 
Previous: 80k, consensus: 95k
En 6 horas y 45 minutos: 
Non manufacturing Bussines index americano: Previous: 51.7

Dia guapo guapo para tirarlo todo.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> FUtbolista no?...en que equipo juega?...es un central ? ::




Más bien un halcón, al que si le hablas de comprar bonos a través del BCE, te pone esta cara...







Nada de medias tintas como Draghi.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Está saliendo una señora en punto radio que se va a convertir en mi idola.

Está hablando bien clarito.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Claro, como no tienen ustedes guano se enfadan y no hablan....tengan paciencia, el puton de la prima 617 creo que ha tocado)


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Nos recuperamos, es su última oportunidad para salir con ligeros rasguños.


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos recuperamos, es su última oportunidad para salir con ligeros rasguños.



Pero mas vale que corran que queda poco para otro arreón.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Fiesta, fiesta, rave, rave.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pero mas vale que corran que queda poco para otro arreón.



El mercado necesita de sus aurelios para seguir funcionando.

Nunca aprenderán.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Las grandes, repsol, tlf, san, bbva, suben una mierda, menos bankia, que es el verdadero motor del ibex :: que sube por lorealismo sin igual.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo en que el ibex tiene que caer, y mucho...pero no tiene por qué hacerlo ya, hoy, ahora... se puede marcar perfectamente un rebote del 10% y luegoe star lateral unas semanas para volver a caer cuando haga falta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos recuperamos, es su última oportunidad para salir con ligeros rasguños.





Sipanha dijo:


> Pero mas vale que corran que queda poco para otro arreón.



********* estaba buscando una imagen para describir la situación.

He aqui una gacela preparando una barbacoa. Relamiéndose de la pedazo de entrada que ha hecho. Pensando que va a vivir de los dividendos:







No se ha dado cuenta que nadie ha traido la carne ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pero mas vale que corran que queda poco para otro arreón.



[YOUTUBE]ymH3N-7AkEc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que el ibex tiene que caer, y mucho...pero no tiene por qué hacerlo ya, hoy, ahora... se puede marcar perfectamente un rebote del 10% y luegoe star lateral unas semanas para volver a caer cuando haga falta.



Es que los datos que salen hoy Ingleses, europeos y americanos son de los que mueven mercado (en teoria).
Y ya se sabe que cuando el mercado se mueve, el Ibex se cae. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Es que los datos que salen hoy Ingleses, europeos y americanos son de los que mueven mercado (en teoria).
> *Y ya se sabe que cuando el mercado se mueve, el Ibex se cae.* ::



Sr. Pollastreh! QOD to data base LOL :XX: :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ago 2012)

Sigo mirando Blackrock, el gestor de iShares y tal. ¿Que negocio le ven a largo plazo a lo de comercializar ETFs?


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastreh! QOD to data base LOL :XX: :XX:




Marchaaando otra de Piranha.... y con esta, ya tiene dos el tío (la otra es la de los unicornios de colores :::: )


----------



## grillo35 (3 Ago 2012)

Creo que ya va siendo hora que el mercado discrimine los buenos valores de los malos (hasta ahora solo lo ha hecho con ITX y poco mas). El Ibex puede seguir cayendo "gracias" a los banquitos, pero hay valores cojonudos en la bolsa española que deberian tener un comportamiento positivo desde ya mismo...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Creo que ya va siendo hora que el mercado discrimine los buenos valores de los malos (hasta ahora solo lo ha hecho con ITX y poco mas). El Ibex puede seguir cayendo "gracias" a los banquitos, pero hay valores cojonudos en la bolsa española que deberian tener un comportamiento positivo desde ya mismo...



cuéntanos más


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Marchaaando otra de Piranha.... y con esta, ya tiene dos el tío (la otra es la de los unicornios de colores :::: )



Uh... Se está usted equivocando de piraña, yo de unicornios de colores no creo haber escrito nada. :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2012)

Un riesgo para los ETFs puede ser la implementación de diversos tipos de tasas. Que yo sepa nadie está teniendo en cuenta el efecto sobre este tipo de instrumentos de las tasas "estilo tobin".

Al margen de esto últimamente hay algunos ETF que se ven en problemas por fallos de mercado, errores de gestión,... falta que alguien haga explotar la noticia y las gestoras pueden verse en ciertos aprietos. Pero si nos tiramos 10 años comprando ladrillos de oro y 30 años comprando sellitos...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un riesgo para los ETFs puede ser la implementación de diversos tipos de tasas. Que yo sepa nadie está teniendo en cuenta el efecto sobre este tipo de instrumentos de las tasas "estilo tobin".
> 
> Al margen de esto últimamente hay algunos ETF que se ven en problemas por fallos de mercado, errores de gestión,... falta que alguien haga explotar la noticia y las gestoras pueden verse en ciertos aprietos. Pero si nos tiramos 10 años comprando ladrillos de oro y 30 años comprando sellitos...



Desde la atalaya de un IPF se ve pasar con total tranquilidad el ciclo primario bajista.

Tenéis un 4% a 6 meses en ING, no seáis visiosos.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ago 2012)

A mi me parece que los que replican indices y mercados gordos son muy interesantes, pero hay mucha variedad "rara", digamos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Uh... Se está usted equivocando de piraña, yo de unicornios de colores no creo haber escrito nada. :fiufiu:



Ejem, Ejem..... ::::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6539834-post134.html


Y cito textualmente :

_Primero tendrán que romper la super resisténcia del Bund.

Si caen los 143, entonces todo es posible, los unicornios de cabelleras de colores, el arcoiris, las nubes que huelen a fresa...._


Y hete aquí que esta mediática QOTD suya, forma parte de la base de datos del servidor de quotes


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ejem, Ejem..... ::::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6539834-post134.html
> 
> ...



Ofu, dios mio, ni que posteara harto de ginebra barata. :: 
Ciertamente, es mio ese engendro.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Es que los datos que salen hoy Ingleses, europeos y americanos son de los que mueven mercado (en teoria).
> Y ya se sabe que cuando el mercado se mueve, el Ibex se cae. ::



Ya, pero viniendo del ostión del que venimos ayer, unido al sentimiento contrario y a unos datos buenos....pues eso, que nuestro índice patrio se nos va un 4% arriba y aquí paz y después gloria8:


----------



## juanfer (3 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Sigo mirando Blackrock, el gestor de iShares y tal. ¿Que negocio le ven a largo plazo a lo de comercializar ETFs?



Destinado a que mercado. Porque despues de la estafa masiva de preferentes, etc. Cualquier producto de inversión van a dudar. 

Además en Hispanistan los ahorros van desapareciendo mes a mes, o porque los sacan fuera o porque la gente los usa para sus gastos basicos.


----------



## roygbiv (3 Ago 2012)

Pregunta de gacela. Por lo que he leído (por ejemplo, aquí) la prohibición de cortos también afecta a los ETF inversos: las gestoras pueden seguir comercializándolo ya que desarrollan funciones de creación de mercado, pero, y cito, _es responsabilidad del propio inversor determinar si su posición neta al adquirirlo será corta o no_.

¿No está ninguno de nosotros corto en el IBEX ahora, entonces?


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y cito textualmente :
> 
> _Primero tendrán que romper la super resisténcia del Bund.
> 
> Si caen los 143, entonces todo es posible, los unicornios de cabelleras de colores, el arcoiris, las nubes que huelen a fresa...._




Y ya que estamos.... 0wned retro-temporal por el acento en "resisténcia" 

COMBO X 2 , FATALITY !!


----------



## grillo35 (3 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Creo que ya va siendo hora que el mercado discrimine los buenos valores de los malos (hasta ahora solo lo ha hecho con ITX y poco mas). El Ibex puede seguir cayendo "gracias" a los banquitos, pero hay valores cojonudos en la bolsa española que deberian tener un comportamiento positivo desde ya mismo...






bertok dijo:


> cuéntanos más




Repsol, Gas natural, Ferrovial, Alba, Tecnicas Reunidas.....de nada.


----------



## atman (3 Ago 2012)

Miren ustedes, como ya he dicho muchas veces, nos vana a meter la mano en la cartera sí o sí. ¿Cómo? ¿por donde? Las posibilidades son infinitas, pueden salir por cualquier lado. Por eso lo más prudente es asumir que "algo-algo" vamos a tener que soltar. Y por lo tanto, lo mejor es diversificar la máximo posible. De esa forma efectivamente, en algún sitio te va a tocar, pero no va a ser en todo y además, según tus opciones, cabe la posibilidad que las ganancias de un sitio cubran las pérdidas de otro.


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ya que estamos.... 0wned retro-temporal por el acento en "resisténcia"
> 
> COMBO X 2 , FATALITY !!



Hoyga, que al que le toca haserme el owned es el Sr Guybrush, no se salten la cola. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

IBE otro día más con menos fuerza que el resto del mercado


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Repsol, Gas natural, Ferrovial, Alba, Tecnicas Reunidas.....de nada.



Me gustan Repsol, Gas Natural y TRE.


----------



## vyk (3 Ago 2012)

La prima de riesgo cayendo con fuerza: 592,2


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

Otra vez pa dentro de gas natural, a ver donde me escupe. Si saco para las copas de esta noche salgo satisfecho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoyga, que al que le toca haserme el owned es el Sr Guybrush, no se salten la cola. ::



Owned? No sr. Sipanha,no.

REVENGE


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Owned? No sr. Sipanha,no.
> 
> MERENGE



Jurjur, que suave va a ser lo suyo. ::


----------



## grillo35 (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me gustan Repsol, Gas Natural y TRE.



Ya era hora que coincidieramos en algo. Aunque probablemente todavia diferamos en el timing...ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me gustan Repsol, Gas Natural y TRE.



No le gusta ebro e ibe?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Ya era hora que coincidieramos en algo. Aunque probablemente todavia diferamos en el timing...ienso:



Vete pillando sitio, ya si eso luego voy yo ::

Suerte, la vas a necesitar.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> No le gusta ebro e ibe?



ebro no, es un puto chicharro.

IBE sí me gusta pero tengo que reflexionar sobre su deuda.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2012)

Buenas.

Acabo de vender las santanderinas y las bbvas que me quedaban, salgo con el esfinter algo dilatado, pero vivo. -500 euros ::. Ahora sí, que baje lo que quiera. ...ahora ya verás como tira para arriba.::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ebro no, es un puto chicharro.
> 
> IBE sí me gusta pero tengo que reflexionar sobre su deuda.



Ibe es para 10 años vista y con intencion de ser rentista (Como poco creo que podra mantener 0,15-0,2centimos al año). Por cierto ayer me pudo el vicio y entre a precio de cierre en eurostoxx,ibex y sp...Eso si con poca carga


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Acabo de vender las santanderinas y las bbvas que me quedaban, salgo con el esfinter algo dilatado, pero vivo. -500 euros ::. Ahora sí, que baje lo que quiera. ...ahora ya verás como tira para arriba.::



Hay veces que uno se acaba alegrando de palmar algo de pasta en lugar de palmar mucha pasta.

Yo estoy de acuerdo en que ahora trinchera con Bertok.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Acabo de vender las santanderinas y las bbvas que me quedaban, salgo con el esfinter algo dilatado, pero vivo. -500 euros ::. Ahora sí, que baje lo que quiera. ...ahora ya verás como tira para arriba.::



no le sobra razon ienso:

los indices apenas y se han girado , los indicadores tienen mucho recorrido a la baja


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk- Hola buenas. Vengo a renovar el pasaporte. Tengo cita previa a las 9.45h.

Señor funcionario- Perfecto. DNI por favor.

ghkghk- Tome, el pasaporte antiguo al que le quedan 5 meses de vigencia.

SF- No, para renovar el pasaporte necesita el DNI.

ghkghk- Hoyga, pero si el pasaporte tiene validez identificativa en España, y está vigente, y es lo que vengo a renovar...

SF- Ah... Se siente. El siguiente.

Al menos me han guardado el sitio mientra pillaba el triciclo y me iba a casa. Ahora mismo llevo encima el pasaporte nuevo, el DNI, el carnet de conducir (porque claro, llevo un vehículo y mi licencia no puede ser una señal en DNI)... y el pasaporte antiguo porque me hace ilu quedármelo.

¿Alguien le encuentra sentido a los 50 minutos que me han hecho perder?


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Acabo de vender las santanderinas y las bbvas que me quedaban, salgo con el esfinter algo dilatado, pero vivo. -500 euros ::. Ahora sí, que baje lo que quiera. ...ahora ya verás como tira para arriba.::




Segun mi programa de recepcion y analisis, no habra guano hasta pasadas las 15:00


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Buenos días, comenzamos con el refrán de la sesión de ayer:

El parguelo se asustó
El gacelo vendió
Y el IBEX descendió
Qué pasó ....
..... que Droghi no apareció.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ghkghk- Hola buenas. Vengo a renovar el pasaporte. Tengo cita previa a las 9.45h.
> 
> Señor funcionario- Perfecto. DNI por favor.
> 
> ...



poco te han dao anarkista :no:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De nuevo el tal Israel Garcia-Juez atacando a mi amigo SuperMario diciendo "recordemos que es un ex Goldman-Sachs" ::
> 
> Lo que ha dicho! Ha dicho que Alemania está encantada con el euro por los suelos porque está aumentando sus exportaciones....¿¿¿¿JANUS en telahinco????



¿dónde se piden los royalties?.
Con esa gentuza, podríamos ser campe*ones* en la exportación de mam*ones*.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos recuperamos, es su última oportunidad para salir con ligeros rasguños.



Les meteré un corto
aunque me pudiera hacer un roto
y en la cárcel acaboto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2012)

Joer. Estoy revisando las cuentas despues del desastre y no me había fijado que BBVA pagó dividendos el 10 de Julio. 70 eurillo que tengo ingresados en mi cuenta. Que desastre soy...::


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joer. Estoy revisando las cuentas despues del desastre y no me había fijado que BBVA pagó dividendos el 10 de Julio. 70 eurillo que tengo ingresados en mi cuenta. Que desastre soy...::



A mi me pasó con las Gamesas.

Entré fuerte.

Me salí con un 5% casi y por el camino me dejarón dividendos.

Casi me meo cuando lo vi


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Repsol, Gas natural, Ferrovial, Alba, Tecnicas Reunidas.....de nada.



Y las drolas y gamesotas?. Me están asustando ustedes.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joer. Estoy revisando las cuentas despues del desastre y no me había fijado que BBVA pagó dividendos el 10 de Julio. 70 eurillo que tengo ingresados en mi cuenta. Que desastre soy...::





Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi me pasó con las Gamesas.
> 
> Entré fuerte.
> 
> ...




A ver si luego no os meten la retención el la declaración, y perdéis un 21% por el camino por no fijaros :ouch:


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ghkghk- Hola buenas. Vengo a renovar el pasaporte. Tengo cita previa a las 9.45h.
> 
> Señor funcionario- Perfecto. DNI por favor.
> 
> ...



Mira lo que cobras por esos 50 minutos trabajando...y entonces le encontrarás aún menos sentido.

Este es el país de los procedimientos, aunque sean absurdos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ghkghk- Hola buenas. Vengo a renovar el pasaporte. Tengo cita previa a las 9.45h.
> 
> Señor funcionario- Perfecto. DNI por favor.
> 
> ...



Sí y no. Y me explico, los requisitos para la renovación son claros: Portal Oficial sobre el DNI electrónico :. Renovación del DNI


> El DNI anterior.



Otra cosa es que si hubiera alegado extravío no hubiera tenido que volver a casa... :fiufiu:


> El extravío, sustracción, destrucción o deterioro del Documento Nacional de Identidad, conllevará la obligación de su titular de proveerse inmediatamente de un duplicado, que será expedido en la forma y con los requisitos indicados para la renovación. *La validez de estos duplicados será la misma que tenían los Documentos a los que sustituyen, salvo que éstos se hallen dentro de los últimos 90 días de su vigencia, en cuyo caso se expedirán con la misma validez que si se tratara de una renovación*. En determinados casos se ha de cumplimentar un impreso (D-601) que le será entregado en la propia oficina y si el DNI a sustituir era del modelo anterior se ha de aportar una fotografía más.



En resumen, el funcionario siguió el procedimiento y, a mayores, le guardó la cita cosa a la que no está obligado, no le pida encima que le indique como trampear el procedimiento cuando la forma está publicada en la web oficial que no se ha molestado en leer.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Este es el país de los procedimientos, aunque sean absurdos.



No digo que no tenga razón, pero (pongan música de Bladerunner antes de seguir leyendo) _yo he visto a amables ciudadanos queriendo renovar su DNI sin traer una foto actual, a padres primerizos queriendo hacer un DNI para su churumbel sin presentar al churumbel para tomarle las huellas, a recien nacionalizados queriendo su DNI para ayer sin aportar ni un papel que justifique su petición..._

Y todo esto sin ser funcionario del DNI, así que bendito procedimiento al que agarrarse para no tener que discutir )


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Hoy hay dato del paro en usa


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ghkghk- Hola buenas. Vengo a renovar el pasaporte. Tengo cita previa a las 9.45h.
> 
> Señor funcionario- Perfecto. DNI por favor.
> 
> ...



Hace dos semanas me paso a mi algo parecido con el dni (Aun tenia el dni antiguo, lo he demorado hasta el ultimo dia....Me negaba a pagar las tasas hasta que no fuera protocolariamente necesario....En 2012 y hasta hace nada con un dni de los antiguos)....A mi tb me hicieron volver otro dia


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

..........


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Primera pelea seria en el IBEX, los 6500. Debería haber más carrete por arriba.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2012)

Mínimo de estos días (o años... :fiufiu: 5905
Máximo de los últimos días: 6914

Diferencia: 6914-5905=1009puntos

0,618*1009=623puntos

6914-623=6291

Mínimo de hoy: 6295 :Aplauso:

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Primera pelea seria en el IBEX, los 6500. Debería haber más carrete por arriba.



Yo creo que ahora bajamos


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No digo que no tenga razón, pero (pongan música de Bladerunner antes de seguir leyendo) _yo he visto a amables ciudadanos queriendo renovar su DNI sin traer una foto actual, a padres primerizos queriendo hacer un DNI para su churumbel sin presentar al churumbel para tomarle las huellas, a recien nacionalizados queriendo su DNI para ayer sin aportar ni un papel que justifique su petición..._
> 
> Y todo esto sin ser funcionario del DNI, así que bendito procedimiento al que agarrarse para no tener que discutir )




Entendido! Pero entonces la culpa es del que hizo el procedimiento. ¿En qué cabeza cabe que un pasaporte en vigor no sea identificación suficiente para sacarse un nuevo pasaporte? ::

Por lo demás, minipunto para Vd.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace dos semanas me paso a mi algo parecido con el dni (Aun tenia el dni antiguo, lo he demorado hasta el ultimo dia....Me negaba a pagar las tasas hasta que no fuera protocolariamente necesario....En 2012 y hasta hace nada con un dni de los antiguos)....A mi tb me hicieron volver otro dia




Este posts sin fotos no vale nada... ¡Y lo sabes!


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo creo que ahora bajamos



Yo veo el DAX tirando hacia los 6400 pero quizá sea necesario un 1% más arriba para joder más.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entendido! Pero entonces la culpa es del que hizo el procedimiento. ¿En qué cabeza cabe que un pasaporte en vigor no sea identificación suficiente para sacarse un nuevo pasaporte? ::
> 
> Por lo demás, minipunto para Vd.




En España los niños no deberian nacer con un pan bajo el brazo si no mas bien con una guia de como tratar con la administracion


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo el DAX tirando hacia los 6400 pero quizá sea necesario un 1% más arriba para joder más.



Y no digamos del ibex...si se pone en modo troll te zampas 300 puntos en contra sin despeinarte 

La sesión de ayer fue de guardar


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace dos semanas me paso a mi algo parecido con el dni (Aun tenia el dni antiguo, lo he demorado hasta el ultimo dia....Me negaba a pagar las tasas hasta que no fuera protocolariamente necesario....En 2012 y hasta hace nada con un dni de los antiguos)....A mi tb me hicieron volver otro dia



Yo tengo el antiguo... caducado hace años. 

Un día de estos tengo que pasarme por allí para sacarme el nuevo, porque ya no puedo ni cambiarme de compañía telefónica. Pero es que me da una pereza atroz. Espero que no haya una multa que se pague a tanto el día por tenerlo caducado, porque si no arreglo el déficit yo solito.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y no digamos del ibex...si se pone en modo troll te zampas 300 puntos en contra sin despeinarte
> 
> La sesión de ayer fue de guardar



Lo que pasa es que el boss no parece que esté muy de bajar.


----------



## octan (3 Ago 2012)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...le-power-subsidies-today-cinco-dias-says.html
Salu2


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este posts sin fotos no vale nada... ¡Y lo sabes!




El movil no saca buenas fotos de cerca....Pero la fecha es 20/07/2012


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

octan dijo:


> Spain May Cut Renewable Power Subsidies Today, Cinco Dias Says - Bloomberg
> Salu2



¿Pero aun quedaba alguna?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El movil no saca buenas fotos de cerca....Pero la fecha es 20/07/2012









Queremos ver tu foto lonchafinista, anarkista!! Aun te dieron poco...


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo tengo el antiguo... caducado hace años.
> 
> Un día de estos tengo que pasarme por allí para sacarme el nuevo, porque ya no puedo ni cambiarme de compañía telefónica. Pero es que me da una pereza atroz. Espero que no haya una multa que se pague a tanto el día por tenerlo caducado, porque si no arreglo el déficit yo solito.




Y yo que creia que era lonchafinista por llevar una foto de unos mesecillos ..... (60 meses) pero veo que usted .....me gana


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

En timeframe de minutos, el IBEX lo está haciendo muy bien. Ahora debería irse para arriba salvo salirse perdiendo los 90-88.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En timeframe de minutos, el IBEX lo está haciendo muy bien. Ahora debería irse para arriba salvo salirse perdiendo los 90-88.



Está afeando como diría mi abuela.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En timeframe de minutos, el IBEX lo está haciendo muy bien. Ahora debería irse para arriba salvo salirse perdiendo los 90-88.



Para mi la zona importante son los 653x-655x donde se encuentra el fibo38,2% y los máximos del rebote de ayer...

Saludos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2012)

Oigan ¿Los ETFs Inversos también está prohibidos? Es que sin pasta en juego me aburro....


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Oigan ¿Los ETFs Inversos también está prohibidos? Es que sin pasta en juego me aburro....




Yo entiendo que no....Los de luxor estan registrados en Paris


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo entiendo que no....Los de luxor estan registrados en Paris



No sé si entrarle o algo....ienso:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, ya anunció resultados la tan "apreciada" por mí, Linkedin. Preveo que baje hasta abajo del todo y desaparezca.

Adelanto que en el after iba subiendo un 8% que coincide con el nivel de 100 que es resistencia. Recuerden que había un rectángulo entre 100 y 110.

Básicamente ha incrementado los revenues year over year un 88% pero gana un 37%. Es decir, hace el doble y deja de ganar un tercio. Tanta historia para ganar 2,8 millones de us$ y cotizar en 10.000 millones de us$.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

ya está IBE en rojo, y el ibex subiendo un 2%


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

El lunes vuelvo a las islas...







Os traeré otro poquito de picante light...


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No sé si entrarle o algo....ienso:



Si no quieres arriesgarte metele al cac o eurostoxx (bxx -2x). Si no estas seguro mejor no hagas nada , creo que estamos baratos (al menos en el eurostoxx) Yo desde ayer he empezado a acumular


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

Como pinta al otro lado del charco?


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

me quedé sin gráficos X_X


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El lunes vuelvo a las islas...
> 
> 
> Os traeré otro poquito de picante light...



:Aplauso:

Las novias perfectas, están buenísimas pero no tienen la palabra "putón" escrita en la frente:rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entendido! Pero entonces la culpa es del que hizo el procedimiento. ¿En qué cabeza cabe que un pasaporte en vigor no sea identificación suficiente para sacarse un nuevo pasaporte? ::



Sí y no, de nuevo, porque si se renueva el DNI, y dada la importancia de ese documento, lo lógico (o eso me parece por mi profesión y visto lo que puede llegar a ocurrir con los datos de otra persona en la mano) es saber que ha ocurrido con el anterior, para anularlo en el momento de su renovación o para dejar constancia de su pérdida o sustracción si no se ha hecho antes. Edito: Ups, que quería renovar el pasaporte, entonces sí, toda la razón para ud. con pasaporte en vigor es ridículo no poder usarlo para renovarlo.
Igual que nadie dice, aunque está en el enlace que puse, que si la renovación es por cambio de domicilio, *no se pagan tasas* (siempre que el documento no estuviera ya caducado) y no estoy seguro, pero supongo que con la compra del pisazo, habrá cambiado de domicilio, ¿no? Edito: No se aplica al pasaporte


ghkghk dijo:


> Por lo demás, minipunto para Vd.



Pues no ví el thanks, oiga


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Agarraos a las kalandrakas y entrad a este enlacce

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-de-cupula-del-guano-v-398.html#post6921947

10, sólo 10.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Como pinta al otro lado del charco?



Viene verde, el oro too, y el light crude too......pero bonos USA 3, 5, 10 años bajos.


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agarraos a las kalandrakas y entrad a este enlacce
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-de-cupula-del-guano-v-398.html#post6921947
> 
> 10, sólo 10.



Ostia...::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Agarraos a las kalandrakas y entrad a este enlacce
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-de-cupula-del-guano-v-398.html#post6921947
> 
> 10, sólo 10.




Es imposible...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí y no, de nuevo, porque si se renueva el DNI, y dada la importancia de ese documento, lo lógico (o eso me parece por mi profesión y visto lo que puede llegar a ocurrir con los datos de otra persona en la mano) es saber que ha ocurrido con el anterior, para anularlo en el momento de su renovación o para dejar constancia de su pérdida o sustracción si no se ha hecho antes. Edito: *Ups, que quería renovar el pasaporte, entonces sí, toda la razón para ud. con pasaporte en vigor es ridículo no poder usarlo para renovarlo.*Igual que nadie dice, aunque está en el enlace que puse, que si la renovación es por cambio de domicilio, *no se pagan tasas* (siempre que el documento no estuviera ya caducado) y no estoy seguro, pero supongo que con la compra del pisazo, habrá cambiado de domicilio, ¿no? Edito: No se aplica al pasaporte
> Pues no ví el thanks, oiga





Pese a todo, en la web de la Policía sí pone que es obligatorio. :


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Ago 2012)

¿He oído italianas?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola WTF


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pese a todo, en la web de la Policía sí pone que es obligatorio. :



Sí, lo sé, por eso digo que me parece ridículo, no que no sea cierto. Aunque por el mero placer de hacer de abogado del diablo se me ocurre un motivo: Evitar que alguien que no puede renovar el DNI (por pérdida o renuncia de nacionalidad, por ejemplo) pueda seguir renovando el pasaporte y disfrutando de su uso...

De todos modos y contra-argumentando, se me ocurre que el propio CNP debe conocer si el DNI se encuentra en vigor así que no debe pedirlo como requisito para renovar el pasaporte si el pasaporte está en vigor:


> " El REAL DECRETO1553/2005, de 23 de diciembre, que regula el DNI incorpora un principio esencial en el enfoque de atención al ciudadano: que la documentación necesaria para la expedición no será exigible cuando sea posible remitir ésta desde los órganos competentes por medios telemáticos a la Dirección General de la Policía.
> 
> *Tan pronto como se establezcan los Convenios, evitaremos al ciudadano la incomodidad y pérdida de tiempo que supone tener que aportar una información que ya está en la propia Administración *"



Así que, finalmente tenía ud. razón. Debería haber solicitado el libro de quejas y sugerencias, yo tengo que renovar el pasaporte el año que viene, a ver si me acuerdo de hacer la queja  (Ningún procedimiento cambia si no se da un poco por saco)


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, pero viniendo del ostión del que venimos ayer, unido al sentimiento contrario y a unos datos buenos....pues eso, que nuestro índice patrio se nos va un 4% arriba y aquí paz y después gloria8:



Cito para posible siyalodeciayoismomulderiano8:


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿He oído italianas?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí, lo sé, por eso digo que me parece ridículo, no que no sea cierto. Aunque por el mero placer de hacer de abogado del diablo se me ocurre un motivo: Evitar que alguien que no puede renovar el DNI (por pérdida o renuncia de nacionalidad, por ejemplo) pueda seguir renovando el pasaporte y disfrutando de su uso...
> 
> De todos modos y contra-argumentando, se me ocurre que el propio CNP debe conocer si el DNI se encuentra en vigor así que no debe pedirlo como requisito para renovar el pasaporte si el pasaporte está en vigor:
> Así que, finalmente tenía ud. razón. *Debería haber solicitado el libro de quejas y sugerencia*s, yo tengo que renovar el pasaporte el año que viene, a ver si me acuerdo de hacer la queja  (Ningún procedimiento cambia si no se da un poco por saco)



Reportado al departamento de expedición de DNIses :XX::XX:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cito para posible siyalodeciayoismomulderiano8:



Pues sí ha sido cierto hasta el momento. Todos han estado montados en la convicción de irnos al guano, incluido el que escribe y que les lee todos los días, y Ud. ha sido de los pocos con Pepitoria,etc que ha apuntado el camino acertado hasta al momento...:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6922135-post3975.html

Caronte....


¿el FdG en negativo?

_Se va a avé un follón que no saben ni donde se an metio_

::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


>


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



¿qué se rasca?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Se limpia, ella que es muy limpita, ha oido hablar de italianas y se limpia sus manitas.
El honorable no se casa, como siga sacando fotos de italianas, no se casa, lo cual aunque el no lo crea, es una bendicion.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

repsol de mi vida, el 5% que se esta marcando


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

¿Vamos de farol o no?

Pronto lo veremos, pero ante todo mucho músculo le están metiendo


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> repsol de mi vida, el 5% que se esta marcando




No lo mires hasta dentro de unos años, van a ser 2-5 años con mucha volatilidad....El objetivo seran los 18 eu


----------



## Maltese (3 Ago 2012)

Y Caixa casi un 8%


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Rumores Rajoy 
Corren rumores por mercado de que Rajoy pide hoy el rescate...estos rumores hacen subir al Ibex, curioso...ya recupera la mitad de lo bajado ayer...esto es para analizarlo despacio.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo mires hasta dentro de unos años, van a ser 2-5 años muy volatiles....El objetivo seran los 18 eu



Prefiero mirarla y aprovechar para comprar mas cantidad y mas abajo, para despues volverla a vender y asi sucesivamente. Asi lo estoy intentando hacer con gas, repsol e ibe. Y la que me esta molestando es ibe, no remonta, y segun parece no tiene intenciones


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya he cobrado la devolución de Hacienda y creo que va a ir directa a Swissquote )


----------



## diosmercado (3 Ago 2012)

::::::::::::

A seguir tomando caspa. No ha cambiado nada. ::

Cerramos por encima de maximos de ayer. Que les aproveche.


----------



## kenny220 (3 Ago 2012)

esto de la bolsa, es para comerse gacelas, ayer cae un 5%, y a las 13:06 sube un 3,88%.


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

kenny220 dijo:


> esto de la bolsa, es para comerse gacelas, ayer cae un 5%, y a las 13:06 sube un 3,88%.



bocashosho sale a las 13:30 H. espero que lo pueda remediar 8:


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Prefiero mirarla y aprovechar para comprar mas cantidad y mas abajo, para despues volverla a vender y asi sucesivamente. Asi lo estoy intentando hacer con gas, repsol e ibe. Y la que me esta molestando es ibe, no remonta, y segun parece no tiene intenciones



Si te sale bien ganaras bastante. Con Repsol tendras que tener mucho ojo ya que la volatilidad te podra jugar una mala pasada. Son diferentes negocios con distintos plazos optimos. A modo de resimen .... Gas Natural = 3 años. Repsol = 5 años. Ibrerdrola = 10 años


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues sí ha sido cierto hasta el momento. Todos han estado montados en la convicción de irnos al guano, incluido el que escribe y que les lee todos los días, y Ud. ha sido de los pocos con Pepitoria,etc que ha apuntado el camino acertado hasta al momento...:Aplauso:



Pero si ha leido el hilo habra visto que soy gacelon, y que igual que dije que "creo" que esto se va para arriba....habra leido que he vendido mis 10000 gamesas.

El motivo es que "creo" que esto se va a ir a tomar por culo, solo que no se cuando.

Y he vendido porque ayer le iba sacando 2000 leuros a las gamesas y he vendido para ganar 1000 leuros....sin dar oportunidad a que se me quede cara de hilipollla si se iba esto hoy a los infiernes como parecia que se iba a las 9 de la mañana.

Asi que ahora a esperar, a estar tranquilos que estamos de vacaciones y estos cabrones no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> bocashosho sale a las 13:30 H. espero que lo pueda remediar 8:



Por cierto,que cojones tiene que decir hoy el tonto los cojones?..no balbuceó ayer?


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Por cierto,que cojones tiene que decir hoy el tonto los cojones?..no balbuceó ayer?



pues ya sabe; sus 5 líneas de actuación, que según él lo que dijo superMario ayer lo ve beneficioso para Ejpaña, más Uropa, yo soy bueno y los demás malos, somos los putos amos porque creamos empleo en recesión ... y poco más ::


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Por cierto,que cojones tiene que decir hoy el tonto los cojones?..no balbuceó ayer?



No es tonto.

Es un político con necesidades especiales ::


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

Vaya owned que te has comido hoy eh Bertok? Con lo del cambio de avatar hasta me había creido que venía el Sr. morten y vino a dar olor fresco cielo


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero si ha leido el hilo habra visto que soy gacelon, y que igual que dije que "creo" que esto se va para arriba....habra leido que he vendido mis 10000 gamesas.
> 
> El motivo es que "creo" que esto se va a ir a tomar por culo, solo que no se cuando.
> 
> ...



Yo también voy y las he aguantado, en mi caso en pérdidas todavía


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

Verás tu el mariano donde manda el 3% del ibex en cuanto diga "hola"...


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Bueno, grafiquillo del SPX500.

En las flechas grises los rebotes del gato muerto en tramos bajistas, en las naranjas, comienzo de tramos alcistas.

1, 2, 3, responda otra vez:

La línea de hoy es rebote de gato muerto o início de tramo alcista?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Primeras velas anticipando el trolling...

uy,uy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya owned que te has comido hoy eh Bertok? Con lo del cambio de avatar hasta me había creido que venía el Sr. morten y vino a dar olor fresco cielo



Que las ramas no le impidan ver el bosque.

Desde máximos cayó un -8% , deje que rebote. Deje que entren compradores. Luego el horno se cerrará, y la gente llorará: Que si Merkel es una culomantecosa que si (mi amigo) SuperMario es mu malo y tal.

Los 6000 son un _must_. Luego ya veremos.

@Claca friend, pásate un rato guapo. Te lo pongo fácil. Postéa un graf del culibex sin comentarios, y ya cumples


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

1 minuto tarde...por culpa del rey ofc...


----------



## Felix (3 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Por cierto,que cojones tiene que decir hoy el tonto los cojones?..no balbuceó ayer?



Mirusssshhhhte bla bla bla bla
Mirusssshhhhte bla bla bla bla
Mirusssshhhhte bla bla bla bla
Nooo nooo no nossshh moveran.:vomito:


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Otro día más, IBE mucho peor que el resto del mercado.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Que se calle cojones! Que quiero una tarde/finde tranquilo.


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

ya saleee

en vez de por la `puerta por el pasillo

los fotógrafos con cara de ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Vaya owned que te has comido hoy eh Bertok? Con lo del cambio de avatar hasta me había creido que venía el Sr. morten y vino a dar olor fresco cielo



No me he comido ningún Owned, tengo las plusvis a buen recaudo. Si tuviera una bola mágica y acertara todos los movimientos, no estaría por aquí ::

Por aclarar, el cambio de avatar no tiene nada que ver con la evolución de la bolsa si no que *refleja el sufrimiento al que va a ser sometida la población española de ahora en adelante*. Espera unas semanas y verás los ajustes que se van a imponer :fiufiu:

Por cierto, *compra que se acaban*. Lo de ayer fue mentira, una simple barrida de stops para eliminar a los temerosos (asustaviejas que llaman por aquí)

Suerte.

PD: Soy un follower de tendencias y nunca corro detrás de un precio.


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No me he comido ningún Owned, tengo las plusvis a buen recaudo. Si tuviera una bola mágica y acertara todos los movimientos, no estaría por aquí ::
> 
> Por aclarar, el cambio de avatar no tiene nada que ver con la evolución de la bolsa si no que *refleja el sufrimiento al que va a ser sometida la población española de ahora en adelante*. Espera unas semanas y verás los ajustes que se van a imponer :fiufiu:
> 
> ...




Y continúe POR FAVOR


----------



## juli0ah (3 Ago 2012)

los españoles debemos.. bla bla bla.. yo no le he debido nada a nadie durante toda mi vida, puto barbas, la deuda que la paguen quien gastó lo que no tenia. cabron.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

No olviden dónde estamos


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Y continúe POR FAVOR



Ya saben que con transparencia me cambio el avatar de vez en cuando ::


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

jajajaj las putas 5 líneas LoL


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

He estado a puntito, a puntito de abrir un corto en DAX y no lo he hecho simplemente por la creencia de que cuando el SP abre subiendo más del 1%, generalmente dobla esa cifra durante la sesión.

Veo subidas y soy consecuente no yendo corto. Si me equivoco, no me costará perras porque los largos de momento con mucho cuidado que está todo altito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

@Janus. Fría cortos al DAX, pesho-frio!!!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Estos son los que van a tirar del consumo interno y en subirán en volandas los ingresos patrios de nuestras empresas 8:

La confianza de los consumidores se desploma a la mitad en un ao,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ago 2012)

Somos rehenes de la lucha entre la cañicasta y la eurocasta. Los primeros quieren seguir con el latrocinio, y los segundos que pare para que quede algo en nuestros bolsillos y cobrar parte de lo suyo. 

Rajoy no pide el rescate. Aun quedan migajas que llevarse a la boca.


----------



## Kaoska_p (3 Ago 2012)

parece claro que durante los próximos meses en Ibex va a haber pedazo subidas y pedazo bajadas. Sin cortos, la forma de ganar dinero es subir rápido, animar gacelas a que se monten en la cresta, y barrer para abajo para saltar stops.
Y esta operación una y otra vez.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Janus. Fría cortos al DAX, pesho-frio!!!!!!!!!! ::



No me atrevo, necesito ver más velas. Es cierto que está pidiendo apoyarse en la alcista que pasa por 6400 pero el boss está intratable y no se puede descartar que se vaya a 1405 en cuyo caso arrastra a todo.

De momento, las peras las miro y me relamo ..... pero todavía no me subo al árbol.

Los pre-markets usanos vienen fuertes:
*First Solar* en 18,44 subiendo sobre el 3%. Hay que confiar en que se apoye en 16.
*Linkedin *subiendo el 8,6%
*Apple *subiendo medio punto porcentual.
*Google *subiendo el 0,8%.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Confirmado, SI habrá rescate.

Cospedal en la CNBC: "No creo, mejor dicho, estoy convencida de que España no va a necesitar un rescate total" - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Confirmado, SI habrá rescate.
> 
> Cospedal en la CNBC: "No creo, mejor dicho, estoy convencida de que España no va a necesitar un rescate total" - elEconomista.es



Eso de "total", ¿se refiere a por delante y por detrás?

Es cuestión de tiempo pero nos rescatarán y nos impondrán unos ajustes inasumibles.

Voy buscando un avatar más gore 8:


----------



## Raponchi (3 Ago 2012)

Esta hablando Marianico ahora mismo de arreglar el país. ¿Bajará el ibex en 3, 2, 1...?


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso de "total", ¿se refiere a por delante y por detrás?
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo pero nos rescatarán y nos impondrán unos ajustes inasumibles.
> 
> Voy buscando un avatar más gore 8:



Maniobrarán todo lo que quieran pero vamos a ser los españoles con nuestra aversión al consumo los que vamos a forzar el rescate. Cada día que pasa, la base recaudatoria de impuestos es menor así que el wait and see no vale ni valdrá.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> Esta hablando Marianico ahora mismo de arreglar el país. ¿Bajará el ibex en 3, 2, 1...?



Ya va pa bajo.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

La vela de hoy en los índices anula el sesgo de ayer. Se puede ver claro en el Mibtel, SP y otros índices también como el DAX. Si finalizan el día con una sombra verde tan amplia, va a quedar todo en un susto.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Ya va pa bajo.



Cuidado porque puede ser mandrilada. Nos observan


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy en los índices anula el sesgo de ayer. Se puede ver claro en el Mibtel, SP y otros índices también como el DAX. Si finalizan el día con una sombra verde tan amplia, va a quedar todo en un susto.



que pardillo !!!, Vigila el volumen.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Dato del paro usa a las 14:30h

Pechos fríos!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso de "total", ¿se refiere a por delante y por detrás?
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo pero nos rescatarán y nos impondrán unos ajustes inasumibles.
> 
> Voy buscando un avatar más gore 8:



Lo que nos van a hacer es un completo.....::


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que nos van a hacer es un completo.....::



Con final feliz


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

joder que velote con hueco


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> joder que velote con hueco



Ahhh ******** que son las 14:30 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

La subida ha sido brutal

El dax va camino de recuperar todo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

vaya peponian candle....


----------



## Raponchi (3 Ago 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> Esta hablando Marianico ahora mismo de arreglar el país. ¿Bajará el ibex en 3, 2, 1...?



Hizo un amago de bajar, pero ahora parece que sube, ¿será un brote verde?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Nada circulen, en USA tampoco hay crisis :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Ahora a pasar el cepillos entre mis activos usa...

es triste de pedir...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Ago 2012)

Sube el paro...

EEUU: la tasa de paro subió al 8,3% en julio, más de lo esperado - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Se suele cumplir que ante un dato bueno de paro se termina perdiendo niveles y viceversa.

Compren que se acaban. No hay crisis y volveremos a cipotecarnos para llevar un nivel de vida que no merecemos.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> que pardillo !!!, Vigila el volumen.



Ya veremos, ojos antes que cerebro e intuición.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

y el oro se va al carajo 

yalodeciayo , primero guanearan las materias primas y luego los indices 

con lo que aprovechare los dos rallys bajistas :Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (3 Ago 2012)

pues no va y acaba diciendo "y el que pueda, feliz verano"
:ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya veremos, ojos antes que cerebro e intuición.



te veo en plan aspirante a puto larguista / alcista. 8:

Esas tendencias cuestan dinero en mercados primarios bajistas :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Me voy a la piscina, no me tiren los índices todavía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me voy a la piscina, no me tiren los índices todavía.



Dando envidia? 

Pues ahora le voy a meter una MV candle y se la va a perder!

Dsifrute!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me voy a la piscina, no me tiren los índices todavía.



Y no se olvide pequeño padawano del 1440 nivel tumba 

por cierto cuidado con los francotiradores :no:


----------



## boquiman (3 Ago 2012)

Me quedo esperando al SP a ver si toca los 1345-1340 para cargar largos.


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Me quedo esperando al SP a ver si toca los 1345-1340 para cargar largos.



Si es hoy, entonces mejor que se vaya con el Sargento a la piscina. ::


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> te veo en plan aspirante a puto larguista / alcista. 8:
> 
> Esas tendencias cuestan dinero en mercados primarios bajistas :fiufiu:



Estoy tumbado en una tumbona en el jardín con los niños en la piscina (a medio llenar para que no haya peligro). El portátil entre las piernas y con un buen proyecto de siesta a la sombra entre un peral y una higuera. He comido medio melón enterito y me voy a tomar un mojito helado poco cargadito.

cómo decías que me ves?.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

como me gusta el guano :Baile:

servidor se puso corto en oro , como siempre las gacelas se vacilaron , pero MV no se equivoca porque tiene el conocimiento , cuando llegue el rally bajista en los indices tambien lo aprovechare :XX:


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si es hoy, entonces mejor que se vaya con el Sargento a la piscina. ::




Estos militares ya no son lo que eran.

Las cargas a pecho descubierto contra los nidos de ametralladora... en vez de la trinchera, desde dónde parten ahora, desde la piscina? ::

Desde que terminó la WWI, ya nada es como solía ser...


----------



## boquiman (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Si es hoy, entonces mejor que se vaya con el Sargento a la piscina. ::



Yo me quedo esperando, todo sea que muera de aburrimiento )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como me gusta el guano :Baile:
> 
> servidor se puso corto en oro , como siempre las gacelas se vacilaron , pero MV no se equivoca porque tiene el conocimiento , cuando llegue el rally bajista en los indices tambien lo aprovechare :XX:



Se acuerda que le segui? Pues nos ha ido bien, cierro cortos del joro desde 1620 en 1591. Jracias MV por esta platita, hemos pagado la luz y el gas este año.

JJJ eres mi mesias. Pon un triangulo, cuelga un grafico.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estos militares ya no son lo que eran.
> 
> Las cargas a pecho descubierto contra los nidos de ametralladora... en vez de la trinchera, desde dónde parten ahora, desde la piscina? ::
> 
> Desde que terminó la WWI, ya nada es como solía ser...



¿como está el temita en el mundo DAX?

¿se sigue manteniendo la formación de hace 3 días?

gracias de antemano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estos militares ya no son lo que eran.
> 
> Las cargas a pecho descubierto contra los nidos de ametralladora... en vez de la trinchera, desde dónde parten ahora, desde la piscina? ::
> 
> Desde que terminó la WWI, ya nada es como solía ser...



Desde la piscina, rodeado de jovenes en bikini, mientras tumbado en la tumbona con el ipad envia las señales a la trinchera, seamos serios, aqui no se vive nada mal para estar en guerra.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como me gusta el guano :Baile:
> 
> servidor se puso corto en oro , como siempre las gacelas se vacilaron , pero MV no se equivoca porque tiene el conocimiento , cuando llegue el rally bajista en los indices tambien lo aprovechare :XX:



Cantaste entrada en 1600 y después se fue a 1615. Quieres decir que aguantaste 15 pipos en contra (un 1% en una commodity)?.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como está el temita en el mundo DAX?
> 
> ¿se sigue manteniendo la formación de hace 3 días?
> 
> gracias de antemano



Yo conozco algunos que estan posicionados para visitar el sur. Lo confirmaremos con el nivel de post de este hilo. Ahora que el sr.P diga lo contrario y acabamos de confirmarlo, , mortalcombat que diria el PIRATON de la bahia.

Sr.Janus sabe algo de posibles movimientos institucionales en grandes empresas francesas?


----------



## diosmercado (3 Ago 2012)

Acuerdense, estos vaivenes son los pagarés de lo que nos va a venir, no rian tanto que alguno puede venir a romper dientes. 

No hay mas tomate y esto esta finiquitado. Si se alegran de que suba el tema, sera lo unico que tengan, pues cuando apaguen el monitor seguiran siendo igual de pobres que el resto y con los pies en el suelo.

Luego vendran los lloros y los "hasta los cojones de la casta" y un largo etc. Caspa.

Un saludo y hasta la proxima.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cantaste entrada en 1600 y después se fue a 1615. Quieres decir que aguantaste 15 pipos en contra (un 1% en una commodity)?.



pues claro con un par de huevos , ya se que ustec eso no lo entiende , pero es simplemente porque es una gacela de primera 

cuando una va a por el movimiento gordo inevitablemente hay que aguantar las variaciones intradia , aun asi al oro le saque un buen rendimiento con intras antes de cargar los cortos en 1600 

cuanto le queda por aprender señol ojos , el cerebro es lo mas importante ::


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo conozco algunos que estan posicionados para visitar el sur. Lo confirmaremos con el nivel de post de este hilo. Ahora que el sr.P diga lo contrario y acabamos de confirmarlo, , mortalcombat que diria el PIRATON de la bahia.
> 
> Sr.Janus sabe algo de posibles movimientos institucionales en grandes empresas francesas?



No desde que los gabachos se hicieron sociatas, no me intereso por su economía. Les pueden reventar el ojal que yo me pondría a la cola.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues claro con un par de huevos , ya se que ustec eso no lo entiende , pero es simplemente porque es una gacela de primera
> 
> cuando una va a por el movimiento gordo inevitablemente hay que aguantar las variaciones intradia , aun asi al oro le saque un buen rendimiento con intras antes de cargar los cortos en 1600
> 
> cuanto le queda por aprender señol ojos , el cerebro es lo mas importante ::



OK parguelote. Que le vaya bien con to lo gordo y lleve el culo pegado a la pared. Los francotiradores le tienen ganas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Parguelote, esto si que ya es demasie per le body que diria uno que yo me conozco con una mesa de cristal. En el corte ingles de tanto limpiacristales pensaran que tiene una empresa de cristales.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Parguelote, esto si que ya es demasie per le body que diria uno que yo me conozco con una mesa de cristal. En el corte ingles de tanto limpiacristales pensaran que tiene una empresa de cristales.



no le e entendido na , me habla en castellano por favol :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le e entendido na , me habla en castellano por favol :



¿De que barrio de _Madlí _es usted?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Jracias ha su conocimiento, umirdah y empatia emos ganao platica rica. Pobre gacelada que nunca llegara ha estos niveles de inbersion.

MV pon un grafico del posible guanazo del sp500. El ibex para la gacelada.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De que barrio de _Madlí _es usted?



De Lavapies, yo lo dije ayer. En la boca de metro de Tirso de Molina hay una quechua con un mandril colalarga que no vea usted cómo y cuánto se parece. Además está verificado porque por las tardes se le junta una belleza de esas que hay que tocarlas con guantes. Eso sí, enana de narices.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Estos de Danone cada dia me sorprenden mas. Han creado una pagina para introducir los codigos que vienen en las tapas de los yogures (www.gananones.es). Ademas de descuentos(0,4-0,6 por pack) tb entras en sorteos.Viva el lonchafinismo y tapayogurismo!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

De hilo de la prima:

_Pepitoria:

"La mayoría de los nuevos contratos son temporales: se han firmado 19.242 contratos temporales (+10,69% respecto a junio), *y sólo 10 indefinidos (+0,05%)*."

El desempleo baja en Catalunya en 784 personas en julio y acumula cinco meses de descensos ? Contratosnormas de trabajo ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Contratosnormas de trabajo en lainformacion.com

_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Vives en lavapies MV? Piso alquilado o comprado?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De hilo de la prima:
> 
> _Pepitoria:
> 
> ...



Masmenosmilpuntos como en USA
Full-Time Jobs -197,000; Part-Time Jobs +31,000 | ZeroHedge


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estos de Danone cada dia me sorprenden mas. Han creado una pagina para introducir los codigos que vienen en las tapas de los yogures (Gananones | Promociones Danone). Ademas de descuentos(0,4-0,6 por pack) tb entras en sorteos.Viva el lonchafinismo y tapayogurismo!!!!



No sé yo si eso del gañanones no merece un lugar en la historia del marketing hispano junto al nissan moco y al mazda laputa....


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De hilo de la prima:
> 
> _Pepitoria:
> 
> ...



Ese dato esta falseado....En este año se ha dado de alta a las empleadas del hogar (10000-20000) asi que en realidad no se ha creado ni un solo puesto de trabajo neto.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

He vuelto, vamos a empezar a menear esto. Que está muy aburrido.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Acuerdense, estos vaivenes son los pagarés de lo que nos va a venir, no rian tanto que alguno puede venir a romper dientes.
> 
> No hay mas tomate y esto esta finiquitado. Si se alegran de que suba el tema, sera lo unico que tengan, pues cuando apaguen el monitor seguiran siendo igual de pobres que el resto y con los pies en el suelo.
> 
> ...



La gente aprende a hostias.

Un placer volver a leerte.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vives en lavapies MV? Piso alquilado o comprado?



En la boca del metro he dicho. La platita no daba para más. Ahora de se puede llenar de orito, podrá irse a la parada del final de la calle Montera aunque tendrá que competir con moros y mayas.

El día que meta platita en una acción patria o en un banco nacional ..... recolectamos y le ponemos un zulito de 1,5 habitaciones en Pan Bendito.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Acuerdense, estos vaivenes son los pagarés de lo que nos va a venir, no rian tanto que alguno puede venir a romper dientes.
> 
> No hay mas tomate y esto esta finiquitado. Si se alegran de que suba el tema, sera lo unico que tengan, pues cuando apaguen el monitor seguiran siendo igual de pobres que el resto y con los pies en el suelo.
> 
> ...



Si en Expaña hay internet imaginate fuera. Comenta por aqui que es de lo poco gratis que hay.


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

Hola, me gustaria saber cual es el broker que usais... yo trabajo con la caixa, que me aconsejais no dispongo de mucho capital...


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Ya pueden ver cómo funcionan los mercados usanos. Ayer nos sacaron de Tesla por unos centimillos y hoy ha marcado sobre dolar y medio por encima. HDLGP.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber cual es el broker que usais... yo trabajo con la caixa, que me aconsejais no dispongo de mucho capital...



Bienvenido, excelente nick ::

IGM


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pueden ver cómo funcionan los mercados usanos. Ayer nos sacaron de Tesla por unos centimillos y hoy ha marcado sobre dolar y medio por encima. HDLGP.



si tuviera conosimiento y humirdá sabría que los SL no se deben poner tan ajustados.

Ante la duda, opere sin ellos :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Hola, me gustaria saber cual es el broker que usais... yo trabajo con la caixa, que me aconsejais no dispongo de mucho capital...



Reportado.

¿Que clase de presentación es esa?

Ya no se guardan las costumbres.

Esta juventud-----:no:


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Vamos, que ayer alguien en la playa miró como iban sus acciones Santander y vio que marcaban 4,90.

Hoy las vuelve a mirar y las ve otra vez en 4,90.

El buen hombre pensará: "pues no sè a qué viene tanto revuelo si mis acciones ni se mueven, que gente ésta....qué catastrofista...."


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Al lorito con el orito.

dorado parece que es
oretes les traen desde Lavapiés
pero entre pecho y espalda te la meten tres
y luego lo vuelven a hacer poniéndote del revés


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Recomendable y realista

Economía Directa 03-08-2012 Los datos del paro y perspectivas europeas en mp3 (02/08 a las 23:33:59) 01:04:49 1363376 - iVoox


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Tiene pinta de que van a violar los 1393 de un solo empellón.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que van a violar los 1393 de un solo empellón.



Está casi en techo.

Lo estoy siguiendo al minuto con los cortos preparados. 8:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recomendable y realista
> 
> Economía Directa 03-08-2012 Los datos del paro y perspectivas europeas en mp3 (02/08 a las 23:33:59) 01:04:49 1363376 - iVoox



Casi 400 pipoletos le llevan metiendo desde el mínimo de esta mañana. Buen ojo tuve con no entrar corto en el DAX.
La regla que suelo comentar del futuro del SP, no falla. Es super fiable.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Merece la pena ver la vela en timeframe diario del DAX. Impresionante. Lo de ayer queda en nada de momento.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Eso sí, la subida sin volumen en el IBEX. Realmente paupérrimo. Pero todo vale y todo sabe bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

cerramos los ultimos cortos en oro 1600-1603 :: cabrone :ouch:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Los 1405 se ven en cuestión de días.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ago 2012)

bertok has sido tú?


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos los ultimos cortos en oro 1600-1603 :: cabrone :ouch:



ibas con todo lo gordo y quizá debieras haber ido en formato trendy session para que no se viera. Has cantado la posición y los francotiradores del hilo han ido a por tí.

La próxima vez tendrás más suerte. Zapatero a tus zapatos que el oro es primera división, tienes que seguir pergueñando tu dossier de conosimiento en la plata y cuando estés preparado dar el salto de parguelo a orelo. La primera división es p'hombres y no jagratos.

Comprate una goma Milan y borras la operación de la libreta :o


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bertok has sido tú?



Todavía no ha llegado el momento. La están peinando.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recomendable y realista
> 
> Economía Directa 03-08-2012 Los datos del paro y perspectivas europeas en mp3 (02/08 a las 23:33:59) 01:04:49 1363376 - iVoox



Me voy a cambiar el pañal. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ibas con todo lo gordo y quizá debieras haber ido en formato trendy session para que no se viera. Has cantado la posición y los francotiradores del hilo han ido a por tí.
> 
> La próxima vez tendrás más suerte. Zapatero a tus zapatos que el oro es primera división, tienes que seguir pergueñando tu dossier de conosimiento en la plata y cuando estés preparado dar el salto de parguelo a orelo. La primera división es p'hombres y no jagratos.
> 
> Comprate una goma Milan y borras la operación de la libreta :o



Aqui nuestro "jabato" hamijo...







Aquí los leoncios...


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

venga ibe toca los 2,85 y me saco 150 pavos en un mete saca de hace 2 minutos, cabronaaaa...aunque luego bertok siga metiendose contigo!


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí

Draghi está provocando con su falta de habilidad habitual un terremoto en los mercados. Se han lanzado los bancos a comprar bonos a 2 años. En 24 horas el spread entre los bonos españoles a 2 y a 10 ha crecido en 100 puntos básicos, hasta 310 puntos básicos, lo cual no se veía desde 1.990.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me voy a cambiar el pañal. 8:



Durísimas declaraciones de Aleph.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Ago 2012)

salimos de gas natural con 200 e para las copas de esta noche (+3,8%).


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Corto en SP


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> salimos de gas natural con 200 e para las copas de esta noche (+3,8%).



Así que ustec es de los señores de reservado con mesita y cubitera

Porque con eso le da para buenas copas

(depende de a noche)


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Con velote amplio y verde, no se osa a hacer short.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con velote amplio y verde, no se osa a hacer short.



Operación arriesgada pero controlada.

*Vaaaaaamos coño, FIGHT !!!*


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Ago 2012)

Largo en GEVO (NASDAQ) y a la playa.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en SP



Fuera con +140USD.

Que rebote un poco y la vuelvo a violar con otros 2 minis. 8:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya, pero viniendo del ostión del que venimos ayer, unido al sentimiento contrario y a unos datos buenos....pues eso, que nuestro índice patrio se nos va un 4% arriba y aquí paz y después gloria8:




Lo has clavado y te vas a quedar corto ya sube 5%


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)




----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> venga ibe toca los 2,85 y me saco 150 pavos en un mete saca de hace 2 minutos, cabronaaaa...aunque luego bertok siga metiendose contigo!



Nos retiramos con 75 euros de ganancia....me ha dado vértigo:cook:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

VEO INMORAL PAGARLOS IMPUESTOS. Con dos cojones.
YA HAY EXPERIENCIAS EN GRECIA A ESE RESPECTO. Con otros dos cojones.
CAMBIO DE MODELO PRODUCTIVO NO LO VAMOS A VER NUNCA PORQUE REQUERIRÍA EMPRESARIOS DE VERDAD Y ÉSTOS NO SON CAPACES DE LLEVAR ADELANTE LOS SECTORES DEL CONOCIMIENTO. ELLOS QUIEREN LO FACIL, EL PELOTAZO DE LA PLUSVALÍA DEL SUELO. ES QUE NO SABEN HACER OTRAS COSAS. fap, fap, fap, fap, fap, fap

Economía Directa 03-08-2012 Los datos del paro y perspectivas europeas en mp3 (02/08 a las 23:33:59) 01:04:49 1363376 - iVoox


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

Bertok inmobiliza este momento que tanto buscabas. Ibertrolas mejor que mercado ahí las tenemos tirando del carro...


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Lo has clavado y te vas a quedar corto ya sube 5%



Y lo he dicho cuando estaba bajando un 1,X%8:

Si en vez de vender llego a comprar lo bordo:ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Más de Pepe Luí, está clara la consistencia de este rebote.

Están pasando cosas en la sombra que explican muy bien por qué estamos subiendo hoy. 

Vamos a ver, según parece indicar el comentario de varios bancos, el fondo de rescate se está dirigiendo a bancos para pedir facilidades de crédito. 

Según parece como no puede conseguir la financiación del BCE le pide a los bancos apalancamientos de hasta 6 veces. 

Los bancos que tontos no son se abalanzan a comprar deuda pública italiana y española, que es donde suponen va a ir la facilidad que les pide el fondo de rescate, y se van a la parte corta de la curva que es donde dijo ayer Draghi que va a comprar. Es como pescar en un barril, compro la deuda, que luego tu me vas a pedir. En un mercado sin volumen como este, cuando el fondo de rescate necesite el papel los bancos se lo darán ganando un buen dinero. 

Todo esto aumentado hasta la exageración por la falta de volumen causa, un movimiento brutal al alza de la deuda a 2 años de estos dos países, y arrastra a toda la curva de la deuda, al euro y a las bolsas, que suben sin saber por qué. 

Además el que el fondo de rescate esté pidiendo financiación, o intentando que los bancos solventes se apalanquen para sus fines, demuestra a los operadores que lo de Draghi de ayer no fue un farol, y que seguramente las compras se van a producir.

En el mundo hedge fund es la locura total, y las distorsiones del mercado tremendas. Pero sinceramente están calmando las cosas, algo que no se esperaba Draghi y bienvenido sea el lío. El dato de empleo no está siendo ni considerado, no crean que la subida es por eso. 

90 puntos baja la rentabilidad de la deuda a 2 años española, una locura total, al 3,783% cuando hace pocos días estaba al 7, el spread entre la deuda a 2 y 10 española al más alto nivel desde 1990. Y esto arrastra a la deuda a 10 años de rebote, que baja 31 en rentabilidad a 6,762%. 

El dinero que usan los bancos para comprar deuda española e italiana sale de la deuda "segura" con fuertes subidas de rentabilidad. 

Con todo esto la prima de riesgo se va a los 535, parece increíble, y todo esto en 24 horas.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bertok inmobiliza este momento que tanto buscabas. Ibertrolas mejor que mercado ahí las tenemos tirando del carro...



!!!! no las compréis todas !!!!


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bertok inmobiliza este momento que tanto buscabas. Ibertrolas mejor que mercado ahí las tenemos tirando del carro...



Me crecen los enanos, de 2,85 he bajado el profit a 2,84....y ahora en 2,87...me crecen los putos enanos


Todo cantado por aquí:cook:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Bertok inmobiliza este momento que tanto buscabas. Ibertrolas mejor que mercado ahí las tenemos tirando del carro...



Siguen sobre un 4% por debajo de cómo se pudieron liquidar hace dos días.


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Y lo he dicho cuando estaba bajando un 1,X%8:
> 
> Si en vez de vender llego a comprar lo bordo:ouch:



Ya dicen consejos doy que pa mí no tengo y pasa a menudo que uno acierta hacia fuera y falla en lo de uno ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siguen sobre un 4% por debajo de cómo se pudieron liquidar hace dos días.



Dilo claro: "de cómo las liquidamos" 8:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> !!!! no las compréis todas !!!!




como que no :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

2,89 han tocado las muy pvtas....y yo diciendo que en 2,84 me daban vértigo, cabronas!


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dilo claro: "de cómo las liquidamos" 8:



Bueno, no te cebes ni hagas el parguelo que lo mismo el lunes o el martes estaremos viendo que el precio está por encima de cómo las liquidamos.

No obstante, no hay volumen comprador. En muchos casos es ridículo.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> 2,89 han tocado las muy pvtas....y yo diciendo que en 2,84 me daban vértigo, cabronas!



Ponte delante del espejo del baño y pregúntate "soy adivino?". Después mira los euros que has ganado y tómate un buen par de cocktails a la salud de los drolos.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ponte delante del espejo del baño y pregúntate "soy adivino?". Después mira los euros que has ganado y tómate un buen par de cocktails a la salud de los drolos.



Gracias, pero entiendan la pataleta...supongo que es comportamiento humano::

Pero tienes razón, sacarme 80 pavos tirado en el sofá mientras mi madre al lado está viendo el "ay bandolera" de antena 3....y además esta noche tocan copas en Banús....vamos, que lo firmaba...:Baile:


----------



## Lechu (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Durísimas declaraciones de Aleph.



Estamos gastando 50.000 millones euros de mas de gasto publico que en el 2007 cuando la burbuja estaba en su apogeo .
Estos nos dejan en pelotas pica


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

Ya estamos más cerca de los 7 miles que de los 5 miles...¿eso es bueno no? ya podemos pedir créditos y préstamos ¿no?:XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ago 2012)

tiene toda la pinta de estar distribuyendo papel


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de estar distribuyendo papel



Aja! ¿Como lo vé? ¿En que indicativo se basa para aseverar tal afirmacion?

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, no te cebes ni hagas el parguelo que lo mismo el lunes o el martes estaremos viendo que el precio está por encima de cómo las liquidamos.
> 
> No obstante, no hay volumen comprador. En muchos casos es ridículo.



Gacelas llenando el horno, demasiado habitual durante los últimos meses.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tiene toda la pinta de estar distribuyendo papel



No hay volumen. El movimiento de hoy (y en parte el de ayer) viene de la falta de profundidad en las contrapartes. Se ve bien en los libros de órdenes.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

mi armah, er de ar urmidar, adonde anda's?
nosotros need su kokosimiento, ardamosh erdidos e ete lozzadal igbershor.


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

la que me ha liado gamesa en dos días....qué perraca.....de 1,23 a 1,10 y otra vez a 1,23....en 24h....


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Estamos gastando 50.000 millones euros de mas de gasto publico que en el 2007 cuando la burbuja estaba en su apogeo .
> Estos nos dejan en pelotas pica



No habrá más gasto público, no habrá muchas ayudas sociales, no habrá trabajo, ...... y las deudas privadas siguen estando ahí dispuestas a ser pagadas.

Ahora que alguién me diga cómo cojones van disminuir menos de un 30% las ventas patrias de nuestras empresas del culibex !!!!

Será que estamos ante una oportunidad única de comprar acciones baratas :: y luego miramos el volumen de hoy :ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No hay volumen. El movimiento de hoy (y en parte el de ayer) viene de la falta de profundidad en las contrapartes. Se ve bien en los libros de órdenes.



Ayer hubo un volumen de la hostia, hamijo.

Y no eran los gacelillas los que vendían acojonados. ienso:


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> la que me ha liado gamesa en dos días....qué perraca.....de 1,23 a 1,10 y otra vez a 1,23....en 24h....



Te la ha jugado bien, yo de momento las aguanto pero con pérdidas todavía:XX::XX:


----------



## roygbiv (3 Ago 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Pregunta de gacela. Por lo que he leído (por ejemplo, aquí) la prohibición de cortos también afecta a los ETF inversos: las gestoras pueden seguir comercializándolo ya que desarrollan funciones de creación de mercado, pero, y cito, _es responsabilidad del propio inversor determinar si su posición neta al adquirirlo será corta o no_.
> 
> ¿No está ninguno de nosotros corto en el IBEX ahora, entonces?



Me autocito, por si alguien puede responder a este aprendiz de Padawan.


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> mi armah, er de ar urmidar, adonde anda's?
> nosotros need su kokosimiento, ardamosh erdidos e ete lozzadal igbershor.



No se vosotros pero yo me estoy fijando en las que menos se han movido entre ayer y hoy pero tienen un buen comportamiento tecnico en el ultimo mes.

Lo demas es como echar a las tragaperras. Demasiado para el corazon...


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Ya podéis ir ahorrando ...

El Gobierno propone a Bruselas un ajuste de 102.000 millones hasta 2014 | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Te la ha jugado bien, yo de momento las aguanto pero con pérdidas todavía:XX::XX:



Ojito que han echo juego de trilero con los balances y en sep van a echar al 30% a la calle...

LAs vermos por debajo de 1 leuro de nuevo


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Vaya velote se ha marcado hoy Alemania en el DAX. Brutalmente alcista. Por encima de cómo estaba ayer antes de las 14:30h.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ayer hubo un volumen de la hostia, hamijo.
> 
> Y no eran los gacelillas los que vendían acojonados. ienso:



Pues en Iberdrola, BBVA ni TEF lo veo en IG Markets.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues en Iberdrola, BBVA ni TEF lo veo en IG Markets.



En IBE y en TEF hubo mucho volumen. Revisa tus figures 8:


----------



## roygbiv (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El Gobierno propone a Bruselas un ajuste de 102.000 millones hasta 2014 | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Te la ha jugado bien, yo de momento las aguanto pero con pérdidas todavía:XX::XX:



que cabrones.....peo a cuanto las llevas tu?? Hay por aquí un tal José que las lleva a 3 y pico casi 4...así que no te hagas cruces:fiufiu:



roygbiv dijo:


> Me autocito, por si alguien puede responder a este aprendiz de Padawan.



No sé si el forero assgaper operaba con c-ortos, pregúntale


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En IBE y en TEF hubo mucho volumen. Revisa tus figures 8:



En IBD 30M de acciones cuando el día 23/07 fueron casi el doble. En julio hay media docena de días con mayor volumen. Nada de nada.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No sé yo si eso del gañanones no merece un lugar en la historia del marketing hispano junto al nissan moco y al mazda laputa....



Esta usted comparando mis yogures de categoria suprema con los coches fabricados por los hombres de ojos rasgados......Es como si a chinito le comparas gm con bmw :/
Quiero mi tarjeta vip de Danone


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

No es que personalmente me afecte mucho, porque estoy en barbecho autoimpuesto hasta que solucione un par de asuntos pendientes de cobros y pagos, pero lo de Draghi es de juzgado de guardia: la semana pasada provoca una subida de ******** ayer provoca una caída similar y hoy empieza encubiertamente a hacer "algo" que lleva a sus amiwitos bancarios a comprar como si no hubiera mañana. 

Es un ******* y no debería provocar esos bandazos en el mercado. Y sobre todo, no decir negro, luego blanco, para que acabe siendo gris oscuro. 

Valiente mamón.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En IBD 30M de acciones cuando el día 23/07 fueron casi el doble. En julio hay media docena de días con mayor volumen. Nada de nada.



eres un gashego. ::::::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Ojito que han echo juego de trilero con los balances y en sep van a echar al 30% a la calle...
> 
> LAs vermos por debajo de 1 leuro de nuevo



Joven Padawan ayer preguntaste por fundamentales si no recuerdo mal.....

Mira este libro es sencillo y esta bastante bien porque va al grano.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Ago 2012)

Aunque hoy haya subido la bolsa y me venga bien, hay que reconocer que esto parece más un casino que otra cosa, vaya variaciones de un día a otro más desmedidas.

Feliz fin de semana.


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> que cabrones.....peo a cuanto las llevas tu?? Hay por aquí un tal José que las lleva a 3 y pico casi 4...así que no te hagas cruces:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> No sé si el forero assgaper operaba con c-ortos, pregúntale



cerca del 1.5


----------



## gamba (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> No es que personalmente me afecte mucho, porque estoy en barbecho autoimpuesto hasta que solucione un par de asuntos pendientes de cobros y pagos, pero lo de Draghi es de juzgado de guardia: la semana pasada provoca una subida de ******** ayer provoca una caída similar y hoy empieza encubiertamente a hacer "algo" que lleva a sus amiwitos bancarios a comprar como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Es un ******* y no debería provocar esos bandazos en el mercado. Y sobre todo, no decir negro, luego blanco, para que acabe siendo gris oscuro.
> 
> Valiente mamón.



Y recordemos cuanto les gusta repetir a los germanos eso de que el mandato del BCE es la "estabilidad de precios".


----------



## aitor33 (3 Ago 2012)

Ostrasss ha subido justo un 6%


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Aunque hoy haya subido la bolsa y me venga bien, hay que reconocer que esto parece más un casino que otra cosa, vaya variaciones de un día a otro más desmedidas.
> 
> Feliz fin de semana.



Todas las explosiones alcistas y los desplomes tienen buena parte de manipulación.

Dicho esto, lo de ayer es un juego de niños respecto a lo que han hecho hoy.

Cuida los aurelios, me atrevo a darte este consejo.

Suerte y disfruta el WE


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> cerca del 1.5



Joder vaya embolao....

A ver si con cualquier noticia tonta o no tan tonta pega esto un reboton....suerte!


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Aja! ¿Como lo vé? ¿En que indicativo se basa para aseverar tal afirmacion?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.



pues me equivocado hemos subido un 6%, un dia demasiado perfecto ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Ya verás como lo llevan a los 7000, pero yo , como repito, no me fiaría ni un pelo...


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Hoy todo ha subido con velote. El eurodolar, el SP, el IBEX, el MIBtel, el DAX, oro, plata, ..... Y no todo tiene los mismos intereses por lo que jalurra, jalurra .... cuidado con la burra.

El jefe manda y no hay más de decir.


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mi pronostico para hoy, no vinculante. Comenzara la mañana con gacelas que entren en lo que creen un buen pasto, con muchos valores abajo, lo que hara subir el IBEX, lo que animara a mas gacelas a entrar porque se van a perder la subida y tal.
> 
> A cosa de 12 a 2, entraran los leones a repartir estopa en el gacelerio general, la prima seguira subiendo y la caida se producira, no mucho, no como ayer, pero el IBEX acaba en rojo, con los USA cabreados y los alemanes esperando haciendose las uñas.



Quien es el imbecil que ha escrito esto?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

menudo transversal , hay que dejar que la cosa se clarifique 

sigo pensando en un rally bajista en las materias primas pero probablemente se van a la parte alta de los triangulos , hablo del silver y del gold .

mandrilada esta en el aire , asi que me mantengo al margen hasta ver algo con poco riesgo :vomito:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy todo ha subido con velote. El eurodolar, el SP, el IBEX, el MIBtel, el DAX, oro, plata, ..... Y no todo tiene los mismos intereses por lo que jalurra, jalurra .... cuidado con la burra.
> 
> El jefe manda y no hay más de decir.



Esto va a ser como *los 10 negritos*...

¿quién caerá primero?

_Un negrito se fue con Rajoy y
de deuda murió..._


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Quien es el imbecil que ha escrito esto?



Bien tirado pero desplazado en timing.

No te fustigues, la paciencia tiene premio.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Quien es el imbecil que ha escrito esto?



niquelado, contrarian a tope. esperamos tu escenario para el lunes.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto va a ser como los 10 negritos...
> 
> ¿quién caerá primero?
> 
> ...



A la vuelta de vacaciones, el pueblo en la calle protestando por los recortes.

La actividad económica y la recaudación de impuestos caerán hasta niveles no vistos en los últimos 50 años.

Vayan afilando las guadañas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

sin duda el oro esta debil , gracias a lol porque sino hubiese tenido ojete calor intenso .

el riesgo de mandrilada esta aumentando


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A la vuelta de vacaciones, el pueblo en la calle protestando por los recortes.
> 
> La actividad económica y la recaudación de impuestos caerán hasta niveles no vistos en los últimos 50 años.
> 
> Vayan afilando las guadañas.



Cuando echen a funcis o toquen las pensiones, la gente empezará a pensar que lo que dice A3 o TVE no es verdad.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

El imbécil de Ansar bis sin bigote ha decidido rehacer el enésimo borrador de reforma eléctrica. Vamos a estar así hasta el día del juicio. 

Spanish energy reform back to the drawing board | Reuters

Con esto se entiende un poco lo de IBE. Después del impuestazo que pretendían meterle, y de la a estas alturas evidente bajada de pantalones de Rajao ante Monti, la situación de IBE y Endesa ha mejorado mucho.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> niquelado, contrarian a tope. esperamos tu escenario para el lunes.



No se que hiciste al final, por la mañana vi que dijiste algo de largos asi que a ultima hora de la tarde me puse largo  Buena cantada


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> El imbécil de Ansar bis sin bigote ha decidido rehacer el enésimo borrador de reforma eléctrica. Vamos a estar así hasta el día del juicio.
> 
> Spanish energy reform back to the drawing board | Reuters
> 
> Con esto se entiende un poco lo de IBE. Después del impuestazo que pretendían meterle, y de la a estas alturas evidente bajada de pantalones de Rajao ante Monti, la situación de IBE y Endesa ha mejorado mucho.




No se a vosotros pero a mi ya me vienen los recibos cada 20 dias....


----------



## txusky_g (3 Ago 2012)

¿Se habrán dado cuenta los especuladores que solo ellos mueven el mercado?

Las operaciones corporativas están muertas
Los outsiders hace tiempo que ya no están en bolsa


Son simplemente especuladores apostando los unos contra los otros y por eso, con la misma situación, ayer baja un 6% y hoy lo sube.


De locos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Ago 2012)

Acabo de ver la bolsa hoy y creo que me he perdido algo.

¿Que ha pasado para que el euro suba de esa manera respecto al dolar, la prima baje 60 puntos y las bolsas suban lo que han subido hoy?. 

¿Es que Dragui se ha desdicho? ¿Rajoy ha encontrado la solución a la crisis?.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

https://twitter.com/GLlamazares/status/231410248836071425


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Por cierto una apreciacion sobre gas e ibe que creo que no hice sobre los resulrados semestrales. Los dos estan manipulados por operaciones extraordinadirias. Ibe no ha mejorado tanto y gas no ha empeorado tanto. En ibe hay que tener en cuenta la compra de elektro y en gas los extraordinarios recibidos un año atras por venta de activos. Estimo que el negocio en Brasil habra mejorado un 3% no un 15% asi que es probable que los resultados del 3 y 4 trimestre no sean tan espectaculares, que no malos pero es dificil ver otro +15% aunque no imposible


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Hoy me paseado de nuevo por una de las sucursales del tito Botin. Su nueva ocurrencia (aprobada por el banco de españa) es no permitir cambiar billetes grandes ni a sus clientes a no ser en su propia sucursal, sin embargo si vas a ingresar dinero la cosa cambia...Todos los billetes de 500 son bien recibidos...Podeis ir a un cajero y vereis el letrero


----------



## bermu (3 Ago 2012)

Hoy no he podido resistir y me uno al club de los gamesianos,solaceos y demás fauna...
10k en total entre gam,rep,sol,fcc e ibertolas
A mercado en los últimos minutos y en máximos 
De cobardes esta el cementerio lleno...o era al revés :


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

No falla, 

el guarribex no necesita publicidad

Subidas hacen el mejor reclamo para que los leoncios se peguen la comilona padre a costa de gacelillas

En fin, el ciclo de la vida


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reportado.
> 
> ¿Que clase de presentación es esa?
> 
> ...



Tienes razón, he sido un maleducado me presento. Soy el Guardian del guano. ¿Es aquí donde daban invitaciones para forocoches? Me dijo un tal Manoliko que que preguntase por calopez y le dijese que iba de su parte y que me darían unas invitaciones.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Tienes razón, he sido un maleducado me presento. Soy el Guardian del guano. ¿Es aquí donde daban invitaciones para forocoches? Me dijo un tal Manoliko que que preguntase por calopez y le dijese que iba de su parte y que me darían unas invitaciones.



Na aqui solo vacilamos al gato mas mitico,tomamos gintonics y hablamos de bmw ....a bueno y si sobra tiempo comentamos algo pipo de la bolsa


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Tienes razón, he sido un maleducado me presento. Soy el Guardian del guano. ¿Es aquí donde daban invitaciones para forocoches? Me dijo un tal Manoliko que que preguntase por calopez y le dijese que iba de su parte y que me darían unas invitaciones.









Nuestro querido líder ya no se interesa por esos foros. Desde que está casado con la adorable Ri Sol Ju lleva un régimen de vida mucho más saludable, con paseos y salidas culturales. 

Si le interesa una invitación al foro de casa y jardín, tal vez se podría gestionar.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Nuestro querido líder ya no se interesa por esos foros. Desde que está casado con la adorable Ri Sol Ju lleva un régimen de vida mucho más saludable, con paseos y salidas culturales.
> 
> Si le interesa una invitación al foro de casa y jardín, tal vez se podría gestionar.



Si le ha cambiado la vida, míralo...

Ya pronto a buscar visillo


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Nuestro querido líder ya no se interesa por esos foros. Desde que está casado con la adorable Ri Sol Ju lleva un régimen de vida mucho más saludable, con paseos y salidas culturales.
> 
> Si le interesa una invitación al foro de casa y jardín, tal vez se podría gestionar.



Pues mi colega Manoliko "sumo creador" lo conoce personalmente, pero el joputa no quiere presentarmelo, deberia merece la pena?¿ por cierto una cosa cuantos os sacais de verdad el sueldecillo en intradia?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Pues mi colega Manoliko "sumo creador" lo conoce personalmente, pero el joputa no quiere presentarmelo, deberia merece la pena?¿ por cierto una cosa cuantos os sacais de verdad el sueldecillo en intradia?



En que divisa lo prefiere, en plusvis, leuros, risas, daxis o marcos??:cook:


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En que divisa lo prefiere, en plusvis, leuros, risas, daxis o marcos??:cook:



Leuros... por favor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Tienes razón, he sido un maleducado me presento. Soy el Guardian del guano. ¿Es aquí donde daban invitaciones para forocoches? Me dijo un tal Manoliko que que preguntase por calopez y le dijese que iba de su parte y que me darían unas invitaciones.



2º reporte 

El de forocoches es el ilustrísimo ghkghk. Había otro que las vendía a 500€ ::

¿es usted de ginebras?¿de tintos de verano?
¿audis?¿bmw?¿tiene chófer?
¿Es umilde?¿tiene conosimiento?

Bienvenido!


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Pues mi colega Manoliko "sumo creador" lo conoce personalmente, pero el joputa no quiere presentarmelo, deberia merece la pena?¿ por cierto una cosa cuantos os sacais de verdad el sueldecillo en intradia?



Así, muy bien, sigue así. Haciéndome campaña y hablando bien de mi. Tú, aunque te llamen pelota ni puto caso eh. Ya sabes lo que te prometí. Cuando me nombren administrador del foro te daré permiso para entrar a veteranos.


----------



## Cantor (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Tienes razón, he sido un maleducado me presento. Soy el Guardian del guano. ¿Es aquí donde daban invitaciones para forocoches? Me dijo un tal Manoliko que que preguntase por calopez y le dijese que iba de su parte y que me darían unas invitaciones.



creo que el pirata se refería a que la presentación consiste en decir qué tipo de gintonic prefiere (o en su defecto si es otro tipo de alcohol... pero cuidado con lo que dice  ) y si es más de bmw o mercedes (si dice audi le mandan a un comando de la cia, cortesía del amigo de bourne, con los que creerá que las visitas de pandoro son caricias ... :: )

edit: mierda pirata... pa un mensaje al mes que escribo y me adelanta por la derecha... please, haga los honores del gif...


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 2º reporte
> 
> El de forocoches es el ilustrísimo ghkghk. Había otro que las vendía a 500€ ::
> 
> ...



Lo mio es el guano

P.D: soy autonomo y de la hosteleria. SUMO SEÑOR DEL GUANO CHAVAL.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Lo mio es el guano



Pues igual ha llegado en buen momento xD.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> creo que el pirata se refería a que la presentación consiste en decir qué tipo de gintonic prefiere (o en su defecto si es otro tipo de alcohol... pero cuidado con lo que dice  ) y si es más de bmw o mercedes (si dice audi le mandan a un comando de la cia, cortesía del amigo de bourne, con los que creerá que las visitas de pandoro son caricias ... :: )
> 
> edit: mierda pirata... pa un mensaje al mes que escribo y me adelanta por la derecha... please, haga los honores del gif...










El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Lo mio es el guano
> 
> P.D: soy autonomo y de la hosteleria. SUMO SEÑOR DEL GUANO CHAVAL.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Pues mi colega Manoliko "sumo creador" lo conoce personalmente, pero el joputa no quiere presentarmelo, deberia merece la pena?¿ por cierto una cosa cuantos os sacais de verdad el sueldecillo en intradia?



Aquí solo los primos, que no sabemos si se llaman Albertos, pero sí que son del Perú y que usan gabardina.


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Me puedo agenciar el gift?¿ es la ostia, solo me falta que me pases una foto para el perfil en tamaño carnet, a poder ser de estudio, nada de fotomaton.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

es ustec bienvenidito marijuano , aqui la gente practica el papertrading y si va con dinerito real preparese a sufrir ojete calor intenso


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es ustec bienvenidito marijuano , aqui la gente practica el papertrading y si va con dinerito real preparese a sufrir ojete calor intenso



uchas grasias, shu tio, hespero, que me pongas al dia con el noble harte del tradinc, y tanvien con algo de vocabulario burbujeril, amos sino es muxo pedir.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> uchas grasias, shu tio, hespero, que me pongas al dia con el noble harte del tradinc, y tanvien con algo de vocabulario burbujeril, amos sino es muxo pedir.



para triunfar en los mercaos hay tres cosas importantes , primero tener humildad , segundo buscar el conocimiento y tercero no se desvie por muy desviados que sean la mayoria de los conforeros


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para triunfar en los mercaos hay tres cosas importantes , primero tener humildad , segundo buscar el conocimiento y tercero no se desvie por muy desviados que sean la mayoria de los conforeros



Bueno emepzemos por la base de todo, el conosimiento, algun manual para dummies a buen precio, he buscado en amazon pero no se por cual empezar?¿


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para triunfar en los mercaos hay tres cosas importantes , primero tener humildad , segundo buscar el conocimiento y tercero no se desvie por muy desviados que sean la mayoria de los conforeros




Tengo una duda existencial....Cuantos multinics tienes??


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> Bueno emepzemos por la base de todo, el conosimiento, algun manual para dummies a buen precio, he buscado en amazon pero no se por cual empezar?¿



:ouch: mal empezamos , el conocimiento verdadero no esta en venta 

MV no tiene multinicks :vomito:


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Acabo de volver.

Estaba viendo lo de la comparecencia de Rajoy...estoy en shock.

Pocos gallegos son tan gilipollas...pues los que lo son acaban políticos y del PP.

Señor con lo buena tierra que es Galicia y la buena gente que tiene.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

En economia directa hablando de refilón sobre los costes de la fotovoltaica. Resuta que alemanes quieren invertir en montar fotovoltaicas en almeria y murcia...SIN SUBVENCIONES! Si hacen esto es porque piensan que es rentable, ¿no? [pues los castuzos de endesa e iberdrola poniéndoles trabas....]

Bueno pues me he ido a ver cuales son los costes de paneles FV...Están cayendo los costes a base de bien! 0.6€/W o algo así.

Joder, vaya retahila para pedirles opinión sobre esto:

Kit 500W Autoconsumo - ahorro eléctrico - ENERGÉTICA FUTURA - TIENDA ONLINE

Ale me piro a la playa (por fín!)


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :ouch: mal empezamos , el conocimiento verdadero no esta en venta
> 
> MV no tiene multinicks :vomito:



Yo creo que tu gramatica te delata....A mi no me importa me rio mucho con tus post....Tienen un cierto humor acido que por alguna razon me recuerda al humor vasco


----------



## pollastre (3 Ago 2012)

El Guardian Del Guano dijo:


> ¿ por cierto una cosa cuantos os sacais de verdad el *sueldecillo *en intradia?




Que jachondo, el _noveau forero _::


----------



## El Guardian Del Guano (3 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que jachondo, el _noveau forero _::



jajjaajaja, yo que ostias se, llevo un tiempo leyendo y aqui la peña hablando de euros como si fueran panes.....


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2012)

::


<object width="853" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u1F9WdTG0xw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u1F9WdTG0xw?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="853" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Salu2


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Hamijos, comienza el sálvese quién pueda.

Nos han permitido llegar hasta aquí, varios años más allá de lo previsto.

Ya no queda salida y cada uno sufrirá su GAME OVER particular en función de la "cabeza" que haya tenido desde 2007 que se veía venir este descalabro.

Con sinceridad les deseo la mejor de las suertes.

P.D: No estoy hablando de bolsa ni mucho menos.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso son copas tántricas o algo así?

Yo es que soy de los antiguos, prefiero tres en dos horas que tres horas de prolegómenos...


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, comienza el sálvese quién pueda.
> 
> Nos han permitido llegar hasta aquí, varios años más allá de lo previsto.
> 
> ...



Joder, ¿de dónde viene tan animado? Pensaba que se había ido a la piscina, no al purgatorio...


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Por cierto se echa de menos en el hilo a Votin y Claca


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Joder, ¿de dónde viene tan animado? Pensaba que se había ido a la piscina, no al purgatorio...



Se ha anunciado el recorte de 100G€, con dos pelotas y centrado donde siempre. Ruina.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Joder, ¿de dónde viene tan animado? Pensaba que se había ido a la piscina, no al purgatorio...



Llega el momento del hostión de realidad.

Se comienza a dejar de pagar a médicos y los rescates serán draconianos.

Esto sí que será el GAME OVER y la ruina para muchos millones de familias.

Es momento de SER REALISTAS de verdad.


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llega el momento del hostión de realidad.
> 
> Se comienza a dejar de pagar a médicos y los rescates serán draconianos.
> 
> ...




Ya hay un calendario y desde hace meses, en principio creo que lo van a respetar. El shock sera en septiembre


----------



## Sipanha (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Bueno, grafiquillo del SPX500.
> 
> En las flechas grises los rebotes del gato muerto en tramos bajistas, en las naranjas, comienzo de tramos alcistas.
> 
> ...



Jurjurjur, al final fue tramo alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ago 2012)

Argentina cancela bono y termina corralito a una década de la crisis - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

El Rajao y sus muchachos van a hacer buena a Cristina ...


----------



## carvil (3 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Eso son copas tántricas o algo así?
> 
> Yo es que soy de los antiguos, prefiero tres en dos horas que tres horas de prolegómenos...




Espacio y tiempo es condición necesaria para una grata experiencia ::


Buen fin de semana


Salu2


----------



## ponzi (3 Ago 2012)

Y j-z hace bastantes dias que no postea....Todos los que falteis ir cogiendo el macuto y volver que vienen meses interesantes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Claca nos vigila y nos cuida, estoy seguro. El profeta no nos abandona.

Votin sé habrá enamorado de una checa en Su viaje a Praga.

J-z ... Pandored?

Volved conforeros!


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Y a Mulder tb se le echa de menos.

Y Atman postea poquito.

Y FrankR que tampoco entra mucho

Y Arminio parece el guadiana.

Y Pecata Minuta que no aparece.

Y ...

......

Joderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr volved que os echamos de menos, no veis que tenemos que cubriros el Jato y yo......menudos suplentes.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Ago 2012)

Y AQNHQV!! y sus estupendos gráficos :Baile:


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Volverán no tengan duda ..... pero será cuando puedan ponerse cortos. Este hilo necesita guano y cortos. El resto es chechear con Jrondo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa:6926065 dijo:


> Y a Mulder tb se le echa de menos.
> 
> Y Atman postea poquito.
> 
> ...



Atman sí que está
El alcachofero y FranR-megusta-el-calimocho están de vacaciones.

Todos los veranos pasa io mismo, para septiembre con el Guano volverán.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Entramos en los últimos 20 minutos es puede haber movimiento. Bastante revelador de momento los movimientos últimos.


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Atman sí que está
> El alcachofero y FranR-megusta-el-calimocho están de vacaciones.
> 
> Todos los veranos pasa io mismo, para septiembre con el Guano volverán.



Pero entran poquito.

La verdad que me estaba aburriendo del foro hasta que me atreví a participar en este hilo.

Calopez debería subvencionarios, en serio.


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jurjurjur, al final fue tramo alcista.



Una pregunta parar MV que creo que es el que lo indico ayer o antes de ayer...

Tiene que corregir el SP 300 puntos pero....¿Desde donde? ¿Desde proximos máximos?

¿Podria compartir algo de su _"know how"_ y decirnos que indicador consulta para ver si está sobrecomprado/Acumulacion etc...?

Gracias


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pero entran poquito.
> 
> La verdad que me estaba aburriendo del foro hasta que me atreví a participar en este hilo.
> 
> Calopez debería subvencionarios, en serio.



Karlos también entrará en crisis, tenlo seguro 8:

No le permitirán tener este espacio de libertad abierto (si antes no le revienta el puto servidor de mierda que gasta)


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Espacio y tiempo es condición necesaria para una grata experiencia ::
> 
> 
> Buen fin de semana
> ...



Eso dejaría fuera los vuelos trasatlánticos, todo un clásico. No sé yo...


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Tenemos que ver los 1385.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y a Mulder tb se le echa de menos.
> 
> Y Atman postea poquito.
> 
> ...



Fran y Mulder están de vacaciones. Estamos en agosto y es normal desconectar.

Yo estoy aquí y no me he ido (tampoco es que yo diga nada interesante). No posteo mucho porque no puedo durante la sesión (desde que calopez tocó algo no he vuelto a poder entrar en burbuja desde el curro  ) y cuando llego a casa ya lo habeis comentado todo.

Por cierto, he intentado entrar al blog de Fran y ahora es por invitación. ¡Fran, si me lees, admíteme, que tu blog es la biblia para mi!:´(


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y a Mulder tb se le echa de menos.
> 
> Y Atman postea poquito.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy aquíiiiiiiiii
Que acabo de volver de vacaciones. Cerré una buena operación desde mi hamaca, SAN 4,20 => 5,05, pillé todo el subidón.

Aprovecho para felicitar a LCASC, enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Entramos en los últimos 20 minutos es puede haber movimiento. Bastante revelador de momento los movimientos últimos.



janus. Ayer se produjo una bajada de la volatilidad increible? ¿Tiene alguna explicación? Me parece sorprendente...



Spoiler












EDITO: ¿Se sabe algo de Xq hubo una compra masiva de 100 en 100 paquetes que dijo Carpatos?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> janus. Ayer se produjo una bajada de la volatilidad increible? ¿Tiene alguna explicación? Me parece sorprendente...



Tácticas atrapagacelas de nueva generación.


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tácticas atrapagacelas de nueva generación.



Bueno, es un indicativo bastante seguro de bolsa alcista. ¿no? No hay posibilidad de engaño en 500 valores....:






*
VS*


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> janus. Ayer se produjo una bajada de la volatilidad increible? ¿Tiene alguna explicación? Me parece sorprendente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo has visto hoy. Bajada de volatilidad significa que no se cubren posiciones con puts y eso quiere decir que no se quieren gastar dinero en primas que preven perder.
El SP va a por los 1405 si no más.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

El día acabó,
mal empezó,
pero luego se arregló
y al jrato el oro le enculó.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Bueno, es un indicativo bastante seguro de bolsa alcista. ¿no? No hay posibilidad de engaño en 500 valores....:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con 2 sesiones en las que los índices se han movido con locura, la volatilidad no se puede desplomar ienso:


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con 2 sesiones en las que los índices se han movido con locura, la volatilidad no se puede desplomar ienso:



Verdad que si? Que Rwaro....Bajaron por el efecto Jeuropa pero sin bandazos y bajó la volatilidad. O se la pela lo que pase por aquí o estan tramando algo como decis....


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Verda que si? Que Rwaro....Bajaron por el efecto Jeuropa pero sin bandazos y bajo la volatilidad. O se la pela lo que pase por aqui o estan tramando algo como decis....


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



No pongas negros con botellas de cocacola que lo censura imageshack...
Jajaja...y lo llamas pandoro...(nombre de la foto) jajaja....

Un poco de pluma ya veo por aqui. Va a tener razon MV....


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2012)

Todos ingresan al hilo. Que lo hagan en silencio es otra cosa.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Un saludo a todos los luckers


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Vaya cachondeo se traen, se apunta un forero nuevo y armais la de san quintin.

Tenga ustec mi bienvenida.

Yo soy el de la cuneta de FC a 500. Me los ofrecieron pero no la vendo...con la crisis estas cosas se revalorizan.


Por otro lado, llevo siguiendo a todos en general pero de siempre me han atraido los comentarios de bertok, por sus aires pesimistas...ya que yo soy pesimista respecto a EspaÑa....pero el me supera.

Realmente creeis que se puede llegar a restringir o censurar foros de opinion?? Que una cosa son las hostias en las manifestaciones, prohibir el convocarlas ilegalmente por internet, pero de ahi a prohibir foros de opinion?? No supondria pasarse por el forro derechos fundamentales recogidos en leyes espaniolas y eusopeas??

Vamos, que si ocurre eso, es que la cosa va a ser madmaxista total.

No nos acojones teniente bertok ::


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya cachondeo se traen, se apunta un forero nuevo y armais la de san quintin.
> 
> Tenga ustec mi bienvenida.
> 
> ...



Os he contado la mitad de lo que sé.

Si os contara toda la verdad, lloraríais o os iríais por la pata abajo. Pero ya está llegando y lo veréis.

Lo estoy diciendo totalmente en serio. No es momento para bromas.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os he contado la mitad de lo que sé.
> 
> Si os contara toda la verdad, lloraríais o os iríais por la pata abajo. Pero ya está llegando y lo veréis.
> 
> Lo estoy diciendo totalmente en serio. No es momento para bromas.



será en octubre.::


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os he contado la mitad de lo que sé.
> 
> Si os contara toda la verdad, lloraríais o os iríais por la pata abajo. Pero ya está llegando y lo veréis.
> 
> Lo estoy diciendo totalmente en serio. No es momento para bromas.




Como soy talludita, he recuperado un libro de la Economia dómestica de los años 50, donde vienen recetas baratitas, y no se necesitan ni la mitad de los ingredientes de los chefs desestructuradores

Pero usted me asusta mucho, ¿Tendré que releer las ratas de Delibes?


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como soy talludita, he recuperado un libro de la Economia dómestica de los años 50, donde vienen recetas baratitas, y no se necesitan ni la mitad de los ingredientes de los chefs desestructuradores
> 
> Pero usted me asusta mucho, ¿Tendré que releer las ratas de Delibes?



Si estás libre de deudas y eres austera, lo superarás.

Los que tengan deudas (pasivos > activos LÍQUIDOS), el 80% o más de ellos no lo superarán. Terminarán por darse cuenta que financieramente han perdido 20 años, los mejores de sus vidas.

Austeridad e independencia económica, son las guías en este nuevo paradigma


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ago 2012)

"Los santos inocentes"


----------



## Macaco (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Os he contado la mitad de lo que sé.
> 
> Si os contara toda la verdad, lloraríais o os iríais por la pata abajo. Pero ya está llegando y lo veréis.
> 
> Lo estoy diciendo totalmente en serio. No es momento para bromas.




Cuentenos mas sr. Bertok, van a soltar al *cracken* aprovechando el veranito?


----------



## paulistano (3 Ago 2012)

Me estoy poniendo de una mala ostia...esta un amigo de mi hermano contando cosillas de su curro.....esta metido en temas de comunidades autonomas....en fin, que no os cuento nada que no sepais, pero me ha hecho gracia que hay sitios que tienen "consejeria de fiestas mayores" y "consejeria de fiestas patronales", on sus copnsejeros, viceconsejeros, asesores....

Por no hablar de los "concursos" o los que son presidentes de 3 o 4 empresas publicas....o departamentos de hacienda donde hay "diez tios que no hacen nada".

En fin....esta todo hablado aqui mas ue de sobra...pero te deja de una mala ostia....


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> Cuentenos mas sr. Bertok, van a soltar al *cracken* aprovechando el veranito?



Adivina quienes son los deudores y quien el acreedor. La clave es ver que los deudores han llegado a esa situación (desesperados y llenos de compromisos financieros, abandonas a su suerte por el estado)

[YOUTUBE]4fZu-edU5Sc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo de una mala ostia...esta un amigo de mi hermano contando cosillas de su curro.....esta metido en temas de comunidades autonomas....en fin, que no os cuento nada que no sepais, pero me ha hecho gracia que hay sitios que tienen "consejeria de fiestas mayores" y "consejeria de fiestas patronales", on sus copnsejeros, viceconsejeros, asesores....
> 
> Por no hablar de los "concursos" o los que son presidentes de 3 o 4 empresas publicas....o departamentos de hacienda donde hay "diez tios que no hacen nada".
> 
> En fin....esta todo hablado aqui mas ue de sobra...pero te deja de una mala ostia....



Caerán sin duda, pero se llevarán a buena parte de la privada por delante.

Muchas veces lo he comentado, no va a salir a cuenta trabajar


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Ago 2012)

Yo creo que en agosto, salvo que ocurra algo excepcional, no veremos nada relevante por parte del gobierno. Mariano es vago por naturaleza (por algo le llaman "el koala") y sus vacaciones en Sanjenjo son sagradas (por cierto, prefiero mil veces antes que Sanjenjo, ir a Portonovo o Muros, que mal gusto tiene).

La pirula son los vencimientos de deuda en octubre, a ver como lidiamos el mihura.


----------



## Macaco (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Adivina quienes son los deudores y quien el acreedor. La clave es ver que los deudores han llegado a esa situación (desesperados y llenos de compromisos financieros, abandonas a su suerte por el estado)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4fZu-edU5Sc[/YOUTUBE]



Está dicho y requetedicho en este hilo, en el foro etc, que la única via hacia la solución es remover a esta gentuza "votada" por los españoles, va a ser duro tanto en el sector privado como señalas como en el público, si ya se! no estoy descubriendo aquí el huevo de colón. Sólo quiero mandar un mensaje de optimismo diciendo que al final se saldrá... y que después de llover siempre escampa.

Vamos coño! si son unos mierdosos 
A por ellos!


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> Está dicho y requetedicho en este hilo, en el foro etc, que la única via hacia la solución es remover a esta gentuza "votada" por los españoles, va a ser duro tanto en el sector privado como señalas como en el público, si ya se! no estoy descubriendo aquí el huevo de colón. Sólo quiero mandar un mensaje de optimismo diciendo que al final se saldrá... y que después de llover siempre escampa.
> 
> Vamos coño! si son unos mierdosos
> A por ellos!



Cierto, pero me acuerdo de muchos conocidos cercanos y no tan cercanos que no tienen ninguna opción de superarlo. Aunque todavía la población no lo crea, serán mayoría los que caigan en combate.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-dejaran-de-pagar-hipoteca-proximos-anos.html


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Refundación 03-08-2012 Y ahora ¿qué hago yo? – Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Macaco (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cierto, pero me acuerdo de muchos conocidos cercanos y no tan cercanos que *no tienen ninguna opción de superarlo*. Aunque todavía la población no lo crea, serán mayoría los que caigan en combate.



No me gusta contradecirle Mi Sargento y menos sin conocer los detalles de las personas a las que alude pero *Siempre hay alguna opción.*


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si estás libre de deudas y eres austera, lo superarás.
> 
> Los que tengan deudas (pasivos > activos LÍQUIDOS), el 80% o más de ellos no lo superarán. Terminarán por darse cuenta que financieramente han perdido 20 años, los mejores de sus vidas.
> 
> Austeridad e independencia económica, son las guías en este nuevo paradigma



Tronco, saldrán adelante TODOS. En España muchos viven al día y por lo tanto seguirán viviendo al día. Menos consumo sí, pero lo esencial seguirá en pie. Menos ambulatorios, menos total-free ..... sí pero se seguirá respirando y al final cada uno se acostumbrará a su realidad. No olvides que quienes tienen ya sus años .... vienen de un escenario similar. Yo mismo que tengo 39 años, recuerdo cuando era pequeño que andábamos justos pero éramos tan felices como los que más. El cine fue un lujo hasta que me eché novia (no quedaba más remedio que ir al cine los findes previa hamburguesa completa). Pero antes no había cine y más feliz que el cucas.
Ten en cuenta que por 20 euros al mes (internet) tendremos mucho más que los ricos de hace 40 años.

No sería tan pesimista. Lo triste no es a dónde se va a llegar sino el motivo castuzo por el que se va a llegar. Ahí está lo realmente injusto. Por lo demás, quienes tengamos niños de hasta 11 años, podemos estar contentos porque tendrán un grandísimo futuro puesto que en 15 años se saldrá hacia arriba como una moto. En eso podemos estar sumamente agradecidos a RameroJoy porque lo va a dejar todo para el arrastre en los próximos 10 años y desde ahí hacia arriba, todo será mejorar.
Nosotros tenemos que ser inteligentes para labrarnos una buena pensión porque al contrario que en el pasado, nadie se va a preocupar de otorgarnos un futuro libre de dificultades económicas. Para eso solo hay un remedio, formación y ganas ............. y la familia a tope.
El optimismo y la sonrisa es gratis. Es tan fácil como ponerse a ver Dos tontos muy tontos.

Entre los temas realmente valiosos, también está y en un nivel preferente .... la salud. Esa no se puede comprar. Los castuzos se van a morir y no serían los primeros seres humanos que viven atormentados por ser infelices. Siempre he pensado que la recompensa emocional de conseguir algo con tesón .... es impagable ..... y esos HDLGP no van a poder saborear esa sensación porque no saben lo que es prepararse, esforzarse y conseguir algo realmente importante moralmente.


----------



## Janus (3 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me estoy poniendo de una mala ostia...esta un amigo de mi hermano contando cosillas de su curro.....esta metido en temas de comunidades autonomas....en fin, que no os cuento nada que no sepais, pero me ha hecho gracia que hay sitios que tienen "consejeria de fiestas mayores" y "consejeria de fiestas patronales", on sus copnsejeros, viceconsejeros, asesores....
> 
> Por no hablar de los "concursos" o los que son presidentes de 3 o 4 empresas publicas....o departamentos de hacienda donde hay "diez tios que no hacen nada".
> 
> En fin....esta todo hablado aqui mas ue de sobra...pero te deja de una mala ostia....



Dicen que hay 480.000 políticos ............... y sin duda no hay 480.000 cosas que hacer ni necesidades que resolver. Sobre esta base, lo que nos cuentes ..... no sorprenderá.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> No me gusta contradecirle Mi Sargento y menos sin conocer los detalles de las personas a las que alude pero *Siempre hay alguna opción.*



Los que están de deudas hasta el cuello, *no tienen opción*.


----------



## bertok (3 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tronco, saldrán adelante TODOS. En España muchos viven al día y por lo tanto seguirán viviendo al día. Menos consumo sí, pero lo esencial seguirá en pie. Menos ambulatorios, menos total-free ..... sí pero se seguirá respirando y al final cada uno se acostumbrará a su realidad. No olvides que quienes tienen ya sus años .... vienen de un escenario similar. Yo mismo que tengo 39 años, recuerdo cuando era pequeño que andábamos justos pero éramos tan felices como los que más. El cine fue un lujo hasta que me eché novia (no quedaba más remedio que ir al cine los findes previa hamburguesa completa). Pero antes no había cine y más feliz que el cucas.
> Ten en cuenta que por 20 euros al mes (internet) tendremos mucho más que los ricos de hace 40 años.
> 
> No sería tan pesimista. Lo triste no es a dónde se va a llegar sino el motivo castuzo por el que se va a llegar. Ahí está lo realmente injusto. Por lo demás, quienes tengamos niños de hasta 11 años, podemos estar contentos porque tendrán un grandísimo futuro puesto que en 15 años se saldrá hacia arriba como una moto. En eso podemos estar sumamente agradecidos a RameroJoy porque lo va a dejar todo para el arrastre en los próximos 10 años y desde ahí hacia arriba, todo será mejorar.
> ...



eres un pajillero, me has entendido perfectamente y sabes que van a caer la mayoría de ellos.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Refundación 03-08-2012 Y ahora ¿qué hago yo? – Colectivo Burbuja



Pues yo al pueblo con las gallinas no me vuelvo, que eso ya lo viví.

:cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Janus (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> eres un pajillero, me has entendido perfectamente y sabes que van a caer la mayoría de ellos.



Que no, y no me hagas hablar.

Una pista, la vida es un reto con objetivos. Cualquier ser humano se establece objetivos que le guían y le dan sentido a su existencia. Un ejemplo son los hijos y dejarse el lomo por ellos. Sobre esta premisa, cualquiera que sea el escenario, va a permitir establecer retos y objetivos .... y la felicidad está en alcanzarlos. No todo es tener el X6, beberse gin-tonics y fumarse chiris. Yo de pequeño no tenía de casi todo eso .... y me lo pasaba bomba.

Es más, creo que la sociedad española se ha aborregado por la facilidad en conseguir las cosas en los últimos 20 años. Es esa "facilidad" la que ha supuesto el "voto guiado" que ha sido la perdición completa de mucha gente. Es cuestión de "desaborregarse" y vuelta a empezar.

Son legión los mayores que hablan con cierta nostalgia de los últimos 15 años hasta la muerte de Franco. Y como bobos no hay muchos ... por algo será.

Sí que estoy de acuerdo contigo en que si el objetivo es vivir por la cara, tocarse los huevos y que ser ignorante no cueste nada respecto a la gente preparada ..... entonces si que alguno que otro no saldrá adelante.
Pero lo importante, es que está en nuestra mano. Mi padre es de familia muy muy muy humilde y salió adelante con sacrificio y mucho esfuerzo. Ahora tocará lo mismo y quien no quiera asumirlo .... ya sabe lo que le va a tocar.

*Da gracias a Dios porque vamos a ser dejar de ser borregos o quizá tengamos huevos a emigrar a una sociedad más justa y avanzada.
*


----------



## Macaco (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los que están de deudas hasta el cuello, *no tienen opción*.



Los que estén de deudas hasta el cuello y no puedan pagar simplemente no pagarán y punto, que sí que les quitaran todo lo quitable y se quedarán sin nada y tendrán que volver a empezar teniendo en cuenta que nadie les va a prestar y que tendrá que hacer las cosas de otra manera, que si que es un putadón pero lo básico está provisto con facilidad y si no tienen ni casa, okupas una y hasta que te echen y así con todo. 
¿ Que es una pauperización muy grande la que va a haber? Pues si, pero tanto como para que se aparezca el señor de su avatar pues en mi opinión no.
¿Que es demasiado bestia que tenga que haber todo este sufrimiento humano para que unos castuzos europeos consigan remover a unos castuzos españoles para ponerse ellos? Pues también.


----------



## paulistano (4 Ago 2012)

Macaco dijo:


> Los que estén de deudas hasta el cuello y no puedan pagar simplemente no pagarán y punto, que sí que les quitaran todo lo quitable y se quedarán sin nada y tendrán que volver a empezar teniendo en cuenta que nadie les va a prestar y que tendrá que hacer las cosas de otra manera, que si que es un putadón pero lo básico está provisto con facilidad *y si no tienen ni casa, okupas una y hasta que te echen y así con todo.*



Eso no es vida, no me jodais:S

A lo que creo que va Bertok es a que esos deudores *deberán de por vida su vida al banco*...y siendo mileuristas de por vida ya que el sueldo inembargable es el del salario mínimo interprofesional...y si quieren ganar más de eso, les embargan un porcentaje elevadísimo pero que ni de coña da para pagar ni intereses ni capital, por lo que podemos tener tios de 35-40 años trabajando toda su vida "para comer"....ni de coña les dará para ningún extra.

Y eso es quedarse en la mierda, lejos del "ya saldrán".


----------



## gamba (4 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es vida, no me jodais:S
> 
> A lo que creo que va Bertok es a que esos deudores *deberán de por vida su vida al banco*...y siendo mileuristas de por vida ya que el sueldo inembargable es el del salario mínimo interprofesional...y si quieren ganar más de eso, les embargan un porcentaje elevadísimo pero que ni de coña da para pagar ni intereses ni capital, por lo que podemos tener tios de 35-40 años trabajando toda su vida "para comer"....ni de coña les dará para ningún extra.
> 
> Y eso es quedarse en la mierda, lejos del "ya saldrán".



Se olvida que vivimos en el país del Lazarillo, la gente malvivirá haciendo sus cosas en B. Lo único que no podrán es endeudarse, pero a estas alturas de la película eso es algo que tendrán en común con el 90% de la población del país.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es vida, no me jodais:S
> 
> A lo que creo que va Bertok es a que esos deudores *deberán de por vida su vida al banco*...y siendo mileuristas de por vida ya que el sueldo inembargable es el del salario mínimo interprofesional...y si quieren ganar más de eso, les embargan un porcentaje elevadísimo pero que ni de coña da para pagar ni intereses ni capital, por lo que podemos tener tios de 35-40 años trabajando toda su vida "para comer"....ni de coña les dará para ningún extra.
> 
> Y eso es quedarse en la mierda, lejos del "ya saldrán".



Yo conozco dos casos de los que describe y no ha sido tan terrible
La ventaja o el infierno de tener "pueblo" es que te permite seguir la vida de gentes de muy distinta condición.

Hace entre 20 y 25 años, se montaron el cuento de la lechera, compraron fincas y casas, se endeudaron hasta el moño, y fracasaron. A partir de entonces lo deben todo al banco y NUNCA han pagado ni una peseta ni un euro.

Han tenido casa, hijos y medio sacado adelante la familia, sin pagar nunca nada.
Siempre han trabajado en negro,cobrado subsidios, becas de comedor, libros campamentos de verano etc.... 

Siguen tomando el vermut y las tapitas, celebran bodas, bautizos comuniones, tienen coche, van a la playa ....
¿Que como lo hacen ?

Pues no lo sé, en parte con la ayuda de la familia, poniendo los bienes a nombre de otros, pero han vivido y no mal


----------



## paulistano (4 Ago 2012)

Habrá que verlo, porque a lo mejor comentáis casos aislados, habrá que ver cuando esas situaciones se den x500.000 casos


----------



## sr.anus (4 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Habrá que verlo, porque a lo mejor comentáis casos aislados, habrá que ver cuando esas situaciones se den x500.000 casos



Para nada aislados, y no tienen que ser el topico burbugista de adobado + 320d. Parejas que hagan lo que hagan a partir de los 1000 euros le embargara todo el banco. Ya sea por que se hayan quedado en el paro, y no hayan podido afrontar los pagos de la hipoteca (antes de pagar la hipoteca la gente tiene la fea costumbre de comer). O bien por que hayan montado un negocio y les haya ido mal, o porque simplemente se vean arrastrado por ser aval de un familiar


----------



## Macaco (4 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso no es vida, no me jodais:S
> 
> A lo que creo que va Bertok es a que esos deudores *deberán de por vida su vida al banco*...y siendo mileuristas de por vida ya que el sueldo inembargable es el del salario mínimo interprofesional...y si quieren ganar más de eso, les embargan un porcentaje elevadísimo pero que ni de coña da para pagar ni intereses ni capital, por lo que podemos tener tios de 35-40 años trabajando toda su vida "para comer"....ni de coña les dará para ningún extra.
> 
> Y eso es quedarse en la mierda, lejos del "ya saldrán".




Sin duda que mucha gente va a estar jodida por muchos años, eso lo saben hasta los chinos de lavapies, lo que si me gustaría señalar es que ahora estamos en un punto difícil y de mucha incertidumbre y en cierto modo me recuerda a lo acontecido estas dos semanas atrás con el Droghi el ibex y demás que parece que se va todo al garete y de repente todo cambia rápido.
No digo que vaya a ser igual, lo que sí creo es que la cosa una vez controlen definitivamente a la oligarquía casposa esta que nos ha tocado sufrir mejorará.

Pego un fragmento de un post de heterodoxia, de sobra conocido en el foro un poco por plasmar la idea:

_España solo ha conocido verdaderas épocas de creación de riqueza, de aumento de la productividad, de creación de empleo estable, de crecimiento de la clase media y aumento de salarios reales de la mano de la inversión extranjera directa, tal como sucedió a principios de la década de 1960 o 1980. Cuando las decisiones sobre en que invertir el capital han sido confiadas a las élites internas, invariablemente han presentado una quiebra al cabo de algunas décadas producto de malas decisiones sobre en qué y cuanto invertir. Solo hay que ver la deriva del país cuando alemanes y franceses se marcharon con sus empresas a otra parte. Esto nos trae a cajas de ahorros gestionadas por políticos sin formación alguna donde los una vez nombrados los concejeros asisten a cursos sobre economía de forma que puedan diferenciar el activo del pasivo tal como lo acaba de confesar el expresidente de alguna de estas cajas para luego dejar agujeros megamillonarios. También nos trae a la construcción de gigantescas infraestructuras sin contar si eso será bueno o no para la economía en general y solo teniendo en cuenta a los posibles beneficiarios de que esas infraestructuras se construyan y por último también nos trae a negocios de baja productividad donde se depreda absolutamente todo, tal como el turismo de masas donde se ha destrozado toda la costa o a la burbuja inmobiliaria donde más de lo mismo en el mismo sentido en que la ganadería lanar intensiva y la producción de carbón destruyó los bosques de este país en el siglo XV. Invariablemente todo esto acaba en un callejón sin salida ya que se piensa que la asignación de recursos es exclusivamente política y no tiene nada que ver con los principios económicos o la realidad. Esta es una forma de pensar muy antigua. _

Heterodoxia » España: energía sin control


Fuera la caspa! cohones ya ::


----------



## paulistano (4 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Para nada aislados, y no tienen que ser el topico burbugista de adobado + 320d. Parejas que hagan lo que hagan a partir de los 1000 euros le embargara todo el banco. Ya sea por que se hayan quedado en el paro, y no hayan podido afrontar los pagos de la hipoteca (antes de pagar la hipoteca la gente tiene la fea costumbre de comer). O bien por que hayan montado un negocio y les haya ido mal, o porque simplemente se vean arrastrado por ser aval de un familiar



sr. Anus, creo que no se ha leido la página anterior y por eso no encuentra el contexto de mis palabras8:

Digo que son casos aislados los de personas que comentan gamba y ajetreo, si te fijas yo luego digo que esos casos serán x500.000


----------



## juanfer (4 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo conozco dos casos de los que describe y no ha sido tan terrible
> La ventaja o el infierno de tener "pueblo" es que te permite seguir la vida de gentes de muy distinta condición.
> 
> Hace entre 20 y 25 años, se montaron el cuento de la lechera, compraron fincas y casas, se endeudaron hasta el moño, y fracasaron. A partir de entonces lo deben todo al banco y NUNCA han pagado ni una peseta ni un euro.
> ...



Ahora el no tener ingresos te permite becas de comedor, subsidios, etc. Vamos las paguitas y todo eso se va a terminar, NO money no party.

Eso unido a una deflacción interna, o unido a una expulsion de la zona euro con devaluaciones diarias. Supone que el que tenga deudas nunca las podra pagar. Ademas en un excenario donde el que no trabaje no tendra ni seguridad social, trabajar en negro saldra caro, otra cosa sera facturar en negro.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias. Los At como veis Repsol??Con tiralineas y a lo bruto da la impresion que esta formando un suelo de largo plazo no??


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si estás libre de deudas y eres austera, lo superarás.
> 
> Los que tengan deudas (pasivos > activos LÍQUIDOS), el 80% o más de ellos no lo superarán. Terminarán por darse cuenta que financieramente han perdido 20 años, los mejores de sus vidas.
> 
> Austeridad e independencia económica, son las guías en este nuevo paradigma



Estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como buena gallega no se sabe si subo o bajo ::.

En los próximos años nos vamos a empobrecer a lo bestia? De acuerdo.

Que será el fin de nuestras vidas? En desacuerdo

Si hay que volver a cocinar una olla el lunes y que dure hasta el miércoles, pues se vuelve a hacer.

Si hay que volver a coser una y otra vez la ropa hasta que ya no veas por donde meter la aguja. Pues se hace.

Que volvemos a la clásica decisión de: ¿Este mes que pago? ¿Luz, agua o teléfono? porque no hay para todo. Pues se vuelve.


Yo vengo de eso, y si tengo que volver a eso tampoco te creas que me voy a morir.

No recuerdo esos tiempos como infelices, al contrario. Las casas estaban llenas de gente.

Las abuelas estiraban la comida que era magia.

Los vecinos te traían huevos de la aldea y tú les llevabas un paquete de arroz porque habías caminado no se cuantos kilometros para ir a un super donde estaba 5 pesetas el kilo más barato.

A mi me da miedo que me detecten un cáncer, que se muera alguien de mi familia o algún amigo, tener una ostia con el coche y quedarme mal...pero la pobreza?. La pobreza no me da miedo ninguno, es una vieja amiga.

Creo que debemos empezar a relativizar las cosas porque si no, vamos a acabar todos locos.


----------



## Kaoska_p (4 Ago 2012)

Alguien tiene una explicación más o menos lógica de cómo puede ser que el Ibex caiga un día un 6% y al día siguiente lo recupere???

¿qué escenario nos espera ahora a corto plazo? yo creo que iremos a los 7200 al menos, y en función de que se logren pasar, o se estrelle contra ellos, podremos ver más adelante, no?


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2012)

Berlín reitera su negativa a que el MEDE cuente con una licencia bancaria

EFE
Sabado, 4 de Agosto de 2012 - 12:12 h.
*El Gobierno alemán se opone frontalmente a que el fondo permanente de rescate, el MEDE*, tenga una licencia bancaria con la que acudir ante el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) para financiar la compra de deuda, afirmó hoy el ministro de Exteriores, Guido Westerwelle.

En una entrevista publicada en el semanario alemán "Focus", Westerwelle argumenta que Alemania, la primera economía europea y el mayor contribuyente a los mecanismos de rescate, no puede ser garante de la deuda del resto de países miembros de la eurozona por motivos políticos, legales y financieros.

"*El Gobierno federal no puede estar de acuerdo con una garantía solidaria de las deudas de Europa. Esto también es válido para la propuesta ahora discutida de dotar al MEDE de una licencia bancaria*", indicó liberal.

El titular de Exteriores agregó que esa medida tampoco contaría en la actualidad con un apoyo mayoritario dentro del Bundestag (cámara baja), dominado hasta final de la legislatura (2009-2013) por la coalición gobernante de cristianodemócratas, socialcristianos bávaros y liberales.

"No me puedo imaginar que una política de garantías conjuntas e ilimitadas de las deudas logre una mayoría en el Bundestag. Yo, como parlamentario, no podría nunca apoyarla", señaló.

Además, apuntó que la asunción solidaria de las deudas de otros Estados dentro de la zona euro "no es compatible" con la constitución alemana.

Por último, Westerwelle advirtió de que "*Europa también puede fracasar por demasiada solidaridad", por "sobrecargar" financieramente a "unos países" y "subestimar la disposición reformista de otros*".

El Gobierno alemán y el Bundesbank (banco central alemán) son los principales opositores a que el BCE adquiera, directa o indirectamente, bonos soberanos de los países con problemas de financiación, una opción barajada por Roma, Madrid y Bruselas.

Si el MEDE obtuviese una licencia bancaria podría, como una entidad financiera más, pedir préstamos en condiciones muy ventajosas y de manera ilimitada al BCE.

De esta forma, estaría capacitado para adquirir deuda soberana sin limitaciones, hasta reducir sensiblemente la prima de riesgo que pagan en la actualidad países como España e Italia, atajando los riesgos de contagio en la eurozona.


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como buena gallega no se sabe si subo o bajo ::.
> 
> En los próximos años nos vamos a empobrecer a lo bestia? De acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Está claro que la capacidad de adaptación del ser humano tiende al infinito.

Lo que pongo de relieve la debacle que va a sufrir un % elevado de la población española. En la calle por una mala cabeza, con visillera adosada y niños pequeños. No deja de ser un drama tremendo.

Está claro que nadie morirá en el hostión de realidad que se va a llevar, salvo los desesperados que se quiten la vida, que no serán pocos.

Nunca la población estuvo tan poco preparada como ahora para soportar un golpe así. No es lo mismo subir desde abajo que bajar desde arriba :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ago 2012)

mal vamos si nos resignamos a ser pobres , eso no va conmigo :no:


----------



## Silenciosa (4 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mal vamos si nos resignamos a ser pobres , eso no va conmigo :no:



No jato, yo no me resigno.

Pero sólo tenemos una vida, y es corta y frágil, asi que venga lo que venga hay que intentar exprimirla.

Hay mucha gente como dice Bertok que se van a dar un ostiazo de escándalo.

Pero igual así aprenden a valorar las cosas.

A mi me llamaba mucho la atención que en la Burbuja el ocio el fin de semana era ir a un centro comercial con los niños.

Niños berreando, agobiados y padres echando broncas.

Como nosotros no teníamos dinero, ni creo que existiesen centros comerciales como ahora, recuerdo a mi madre en un parque cerca de mi casa saltando a la cuerda conmigo, enseñándome a montar en bici y jugando a pillo pillo...horrible vamos 

Lo único que lamento de esta puta crisis es el sufrimiento que van a pasar los niños.

Los adultos en general, necesitamos una buena bofetada.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Una empresa con algun que otro problema a corto plazo (principalmente por España) pero que a nivel global tiene estructura de costes buena.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=BRBY:LN

No se muy bien como se valoran las marcas pero para ser una empresa con una imagen de marca consolidada y una cifra de negocio solida aguantar que esta aguantando en tiempos de crisis igual el castigo es un poco excesivo


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=WKL:NA

Otra que se me fue ...ya a 13,93


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No jato, yo no me resigno.
> 
> Pero sólo tenemos una vida, y es corta y frágil, asi que venga lo que venga hay que intentar exprimirla.
> 
> ...



Al final la cosa es volver a adaptarse a la forma de vida de antaño. En el caso del ocio de los niños hemos cambiado a un ocio basado en gastar dinero, y no creo que por ello tenga que ser mejor. 

Yo me crié en un barrio donde teníamos un patio y bajábamos todos los niños allí a jugar. Bastaba con que uno llevara un balón de plástico y jugábamos al fútbol (el balón de reglamento de 1000 pelas era un lujo, apenas había un par de ellos). Y jugábamos con unas canicas, o un juego de mesa que bajara uno, o dabámos vueltas con una bici barata, o simplemente nos poníamos a jugar sin usar nada. Pasábamos el tiempo de ocio sin gastar un duro, lo más que gastabas era si pillabas un polo o unas gominolas en el quiosco del barrio.

Hoy en día veo a mis sobrinos y hay que tener todas las consolas, comprar juegos, ir a centros comerciales o a cibers. No se hace casi ninguna actividad sin gastar pasta, y no se fomentan las relaciones con otros niños como se hacía antaño. A mi me parece mucho más sano y más divertido el ocio de los niños que había antaño.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Vaya joyas de post las del hilo "pepitas todobodas"



Visillera dijo:


> Ahora están felices con las bajadas, ¿qué será cuando empiecen las subidas?
> Foro Novias y Bodas TodoBoda :: Ver tema - Alguna paga más de 1000 euros?





guajiro dijo:


> _Nosotros pagamos 1235 exactamente.Nos costo el piso 42 millones mas gastos asi que *eso es lo q toca*....Pagariamos menos por que dimos bastante dinero antes de escriturar,la hipoteca se ha hecho de 160.000 euros pero *nos toco a ultima hora hacer un credito personal para los gastos (27000 euros) *total 895 de hipoteca y 25 mas o menos de credido.espero q ahora en julio q nos la revisan nos baje y poder quitarnos poco a poco el personal._
> 
> Es lo que hay + una que no sabe que son las escrituras, IVA, notario. ::


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ago 2012)

^^Joder, me voy a llevar a esa tía a negociar con mi banco. 

27000 euros y tiene una cuota de 25. Eso son 90 años a tipo 0.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ^^Joder, me voy a llevar a esa tía a negociar con mi banco.
> 
> 27000 euros y tiene una cuota de 25. Eso son 90 años a tipo 0.



Yo creo que le falta un 0 .Seguramente lo copio mal de todobodas (250)....Tendria sentido con los 1235 que paga cada mes, habria un desfase de 10 eu


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya joyas de post las del hilo "pepitas todobodas"



Hoyjaaa! que el tema/mensaje ya no existe :´(

por cierto, no se acordó dejar de trollear al forobodas :


edito; me acabo de dar cuenta que lo ha sacado de un hilo burbujil ... enlace please y jracias :X 

tengo ganas de sangre )


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Hoyjaaa! que el tema/mensaje ya no existe :´(
> 
> por cierto, no se acordó dejar de trollear al forobodas :




Era un ej...Por desgracia, todos conocemos casos como ese y peores


----------



## FranR (4 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como buena gallega no se sabe si subo o bajo ::.
> 
> En los próximos años nos vamos a empobrecer a lo bestia? De acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Si hay que volver a construir cabañas con los amigos, y subirnos a la Higuera a pillar la merienda, se hace, no hace tanto y eso no se olvida. Me pido a Silenciosa en mi equipo.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Refundación 03-08-2012 Y ahora ¿qué hago yo? – Colectivo Burbuja



dónde puedo escuchar más audios de "Refundación", ¿es un apartado más dentro de Colectivo Burbuja?.
no encuentro esa sección 

si me lo puedes solucionar, gracias o cualquier otro forero


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> dónde puedo escuchar más audios de "Refundación", ¿es un apartado más dentro de Colectivo Burbuja?.
> no encuentro esa sección
> 
> si me lo puedes solucionar, gracias o cualquier otro forero



Lo acabo de recomendar en otro hilo. Efectivamente no he encontrado el link en Colectivo Burbuja.

El audio es impresionante. Es tiempo de ponerse manos a la obra de forma decidida.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo acabo de recomendar en otro hilo. Efectivamente no he encontrado el link en Colectivo Burbuja.
> 
> El audio es impresionante. Es tiempo de ponerse manos a la obra de forma decidida.



ya te digo, me ha hecho recordar cuando comentaba entre amigos y familiares, que si no echábamos a la puta castuza de mierda, podríamos llegar a ver los patacones + ollas comunes al más puro estilo argentino ... hoy en día lo doy casi por hecho :´(

lo del "casi", es para autoengañarme.

en fin, tenemos información, algo de conosimiento  , la internek para estar en contacto y en cierta medida podemos estar coordinarnos llegado el momento.

lo que me jode, llámeme egoísta, es que a la gente que primero tendré que ayudar, ahora mismo está con sus JJOO, sus comiditas-cenitas veraniegas, que si empieza la liga de furngol y etc etc ... a ver! que hay que disfrutar de la vida, que no digo que no pero ¿cómo se puede estar tan ciego? :ouch:


gracias por mirarme lo del enlace, voy a echar un vistazo a ver si en su página de facebook encuentro lo que busco 8:


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Una cuenta muy importante que marca la diferencia entre negocios excelentes de los que no lo son y que ademas sirve para descubrir empresas muy alcistas.

En el cash flow : Repurchase of common stock ....Recompra de acciones. Resumiendo es quitar papel del mercado para subir el bpa sin necesidad de incrementar el beneficio neto, al contrario de lo que se hace en España.

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=SCHN:SW&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


De momento he encontrado dos empresas que lleven varios años haciendolo


Cocacola y Schindler.....y segun veo tambien realizan esta practica aunque no d forma continua Bmw, y Sap


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Daimler tb recompra accs aunque sus recompras son muy inestables. Tan pronto recompra 28 mill de eu como 2000 mill


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:FP&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Otra que recompra accs

Sanofi


----------



## VLADELUI (4 Ago 2012)

Sra Silenciosa.

Me ha hecho usted recordar mi infancia y esas casas llenas de gente, esa orza llena de chorizos (que ahora ya no están en la orza, que van de diputaos), de queso, los platos caseros bien hechos...jarrrr el bulling ese no era más que la ostieja que se llevaba el gordito porque sino no arrancaba, pero sin maldad, en mi barrio ibamos grupos de entre 12 y 17 años y tos revueltos, la calle te enseñaba esas otras cosas que también son necesarias, el grupo, el clan eso se ha perdido.

Lo de volver a la pobreza me da lo mismo, solo le temo a la depresión, a eso que las mujeres de antes llamaban "esta mala de los nervios" o "esta muerta en vida", pues vivir sin ilusión y sin ganas de hacer cosas es lo peor que te puede pasar, la muerte...bah al final llegará, es inevitable por lo que mejor ni ocuparse en resolver ese problema.

Saludos.


----------



## tarrito (4 Ago 2012)

lo mejor eran la guerras a pedrazo limpio contra los marvados del barrio contiguo al tuyo ... aka "enemigos" 

y cuando tomaban prisioneros y había que rescatarlos ... eso sí era echarle güevos )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2012)

Monlovi:6931131 dijo:


> lo mejor eran la guerras a pedrazo limpio contra los marvados del barrio contiguo al tuyo ... aka "enemigos"
> 
> y cuando tomaban prisioneros y había que rescatarlos ... eso sí era echarle güevos )



Bah! nosotros teníamos guerras con los de la calle de arriba en las que tendíaqmos emboscadas en las lindes de los caminos tensando una cuerda cuándo pasaban nuestros archienemigos. O metièndoles palos entre las ruedas. O nuestra gran arma secreta:cubos llenos de caca de perro... Hahahahaha(super-evil mode off)


Respecto a lo de ser más o menos pobre, lo que me revienta es que sea porque una panda de hdlgp se lo hayan llevado calentito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2012)

Una pregunta de baby-gacela:

Una Empresa tiene X acciones a precio A y tiene una deuda de B minolleh. Si se hiciese una ampliación de capital para cancelar la deuda en su totalidad, ¿que le pasaría al precio? Entiendo que por un lado bajaría por haber más acciones, pero por otro lado eliminas pasivo.

Cosas que a los profano se nos pasa por la cabeza


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una pregunta de baby-gacela:
> 
> Una Empresa tiene X acciones a precio A y tiene una deuda de B minolleh. Si se hiciese una ampliación de capital para cancelar la deuda en su totalidad, ¿que le pasaría al precio? Entiendo que por un lado bajaría por haber más acciones, pero por otro lado eliminas pasivo.
> 
> Cosas que a los profano se nos pasa por la cabeza



Se diluye el capital desplomandose el roe por tanto cae la rentabilidad para los accionistas a cp y lo logico es que tb caigan las accs. Hay 2 posibilidades que esas accs se las queden los antiguos accs pagando por ellas a traves de dps o que los acreedores se conviertan en accionistas. A lp si el negocio es bueno la empresa deberia incrementar sus beneficios


----------



## bertok (4 Ago 2012)

El valor de la compañía debiera ser el mismo, realmente un poco más porque eliminaría a futuro el coste de los intereses de la deuda.

Hace unos años la hubieran penalizado mucho porque ya sabe aquello de quién no estuviera endeudado no era nadie.

Otros muchos dicen que es bueno tener una parte de deuda porque un buen modelo de negocio siempre rentabilizará esa deuda mejor que el coste de los intereses de la misma.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El valor de la compañía debiera ser el mismo, realmente un poco más porque eliminaría a futuro el coste de los intereses de la deuda.
> 
> Hace unos años la hubieran penalizado mucho porque ya sabe aquello de quién no estuviera endeudado no era nadie.
> 
> Otros muchos dicen que es bueno tener una parte de deuda porque un buen modelo de negocio siempre rentabilizará esa deuda mejor que el coste de los intereses de la misma.



Sí, los jrandes gurús de profesores siempre te hablaban de las múltiples ventajas del apalancamiento financiero. Me gustaría ir a una de sus clases ahora a ver que explican los iluminados.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El valor de la compañía debiera ser el mismo, realmente un poco más porque eliminaría a futuro el coste de los intereses de la deuda.
> 
> Hace unos años la hubieran penalizado mucho porque ya sabe aquello de quién no estuviera endeudado no era nadie.
> 
> Otros muchos dicen que es bueno tener una parte de deuda porque un buen modelo de negocio siempre rentabilizará esa deuda mejor que el coste de los intereses de la misma.



El valor de la empresa a mp sera el mismo el de sus accs si no incrwmenta el beneficio no. No es lo mismo dividir un pastel entre 2 que entre 10. Voy a afinar un poco mas. Un poco de endeudamiento en negocios con altos roe y roa, sobre todo roa es algo sano. Lo importante es que el negocio sea excelente y a ser posible que la deuda estructural pueda pagarse en su totalidad con la caja y el inventario (solo sirve para empresas de consumo con alta rotacion pyg,unilever,cocacola,danone,henkel,inditex...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ago 2012)

Gracias! Desde el móvil me hay.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como buena gallega no se sabe si subo o bajo ::.
> 
> En los próximos años nos vamos a empobrecer a lo bestia? De acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Ya no se trata solo de pobreza. En los años 70 u 80 la gente hacia piña, ademas ya fuese de una cosa u otra siempre habia chapuzas, hoy no las hay. Espero que bertok se equivoque pero mi impresion es que nos vamos a convertir en un pais postsovietico de los 80-90.


----------



## aitor33 (4 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Estoy y no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Como buena gallega no se sabe si subo o bajo ::.
> 
> En los próximos años nos vamos a empobrecer a lo bestia? De acuerdo.
> 
> ...



Joder, qué bonito y cuanto de valores que nos faltan hay en todas esas letras que has escrito, FANTÁSTICO!!!!!!!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Suprimo (4 Ago 2012)

¿No sé por qué aquí veis las electricas con buenos ojos?:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/332992-estafa-de-endesa.html


----------



## pollastre (4 Ago 2012)

En fin, posts como el de Silenciosa me devuelven la fe en la especie humana.

Como bien se ha dicho ya, no hay que desquiciarse proclamando la llegada del apocalipsis. _In illo tempore_, la gente salía a bayoneta calada a matarse en el barro de las planicies centroeuropeas, y a pesar de eso todavía seguimos aquí.

Frente a eso, dejar de pagar un pufo al banco de turno es una mariconada de mierda. La civilización no va a extinguirse porque nos inscriban en el ASNEF.

Vienen tiempos duros, qué duda cabe. Pero nada que los españoles no hayan conocido sobradamente en el siglo XX. 

Honestamente, no espero una carga de los Cuatro Jinetes cualquier noche de estas en la que esté tomando un cilindrín en el jardín, ni nada similar. Usaremos una ginebra más barata, y andando.


----------



## Claca (4 Ago 2012)

Buenas,

Lo primero y más importante, felicitar a LCASC, menudo fiera está hecho el tío, creo que le va a fichar el Barça, porque no para de meter goles.

Ahora, sobre el mercado, está muy interesante, pero el corto plazo resulta extremadamente volátil y, por lo tanto, es muy difícil dar escenarios fiables, no obstante el fondo de momento sigue siendo el mismo, y da para hacer lecturas interesantes a pesar del sesgo bajista que sigue perfectamente vigente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-404.html#post6841950

Lo importante no ha sido evitar descender hasta la directriz ni el rebote que hemos visto que ha superado en rapidez y niveles lo que esperaba -que eso es sólo ruido, por ahora-, sino lo que comentaba de la posible vuelta de largo plazo. Vamos a mostrar un poco más la posible jugada, y estoy enseñando más de lo que me gusta:







En el corto plazo estos bandazos de momento hay que ignorarlos y no tienen relevancia en sí mismos. Deberían tenerlo en un futuro, porque estos precios en pánico formarán, muy probablemente, parte de la figura de giro de largo plazo que nadie se atreverá a creerse al terminar de formarse cuando toda la información negativa se haya vertido en los medios y a pie de calle estemos completamente empapados de pesimismo. Este agosto y tal vez septiembre podríamos tener unas semanas de relativa tregua, que no tiene por qué, pero el gráfico en barras mensuales pide mucho más que eso para ver configurada una pauta de vuelta al alza, y el Dios bajista sigue exigiendo su tributo mientras tanto. De momento paciencia, porque hay margen para marearnos sin que el rumbo hacia el sur cambie en lo más mínimo.

IBEX:

Edito: gráfico quitado por ser poco claro. Colgaré otro actualizado.

Situación parecida. Espacio para desorientar, pero mantiene claramente la estructura bajista de medio plazo. Se advierte también un acuñamiento que podría dar un excelente resultado como mecanismo de giro en un futuro, no obstante, todavía es prematuro pensar en esta posibilidad, aunque vale la pena no perderla de vista.

Hay un par de cosillas más la mar de interesantes que también arrojan posibles pistas a la hora de intentar definir el rumbo que pueden seguir los mercados en general, pero siendo sincero, últimamente no sigo demasiado el foro y lo poco que leo me parece cada vez más alejado de la temática (teórica ) del hilo, lo cual hace que no tenga muchas ganas de participar. Entiendo que con lo que estamos viviendo los nervios están a flor de piel, pero precisamente por eso ahora es momento de mantener la calma y no dejarse llevar por la histeria colectiva.

Saludines y collejas en la calva del querido líder, espero que el verano os sea a todos muy provechoso 

PD: Uno de los pocos valores que comenté que estaba muy bien, con sus objetivos y todo, AMADEUS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...visto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-7.html#post6669479

Sobradamente cumplido con lo planteado, el aspecto que ofrece ahora es distinto de cara a delimitar la estructura alcista que parece seguir, con dos impulsos más grandes de lo inicialmente planteado. El segundo tendría su objetivo en los 18,55 aproximadamente, así que todavía debería tener algo de cuerda.


----------



## Janus (5 Ago 2012)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿No sé por qué aquí veis las electricas con buenos ojos?:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/332992-estafa-de-endesa.html



Mi opinión personal.

Porque es el ejemplo de empresas castuzas que comercializan un PS cuyo precio es regulado y en connivencia con el gobierno, suben las tarifas para ganar ambos más y más. Es decir, a largo plazo es un negocio que perdurará porque no tiene sustitutivo (de ahí el interés de los castuzos constructores, especialistas en el "pongo cuatro y me llevo ocho").

Confluye adicionalmente que fruto de su deuda y de la indefinición regulatoria española ..... están cotizando a multiplos históricamente bajos.

En definitiva, se trata de apostar por algo que el gobierno se va a preocupar de cuidad bien porque es la gallina de los huevos de oro en cuanto a recaudación.


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2012)

hallado ""extraño" :: anfibio ... se comenta que tiene preferencia por los Jatos de cola gorda :rolleye:

Hallados seis ejemplares de un raro anfibio sin pulmones en Brasi

la foto completa



Spoiler



https://dl.dropbox.com/u/52298547/anfibio%20sin%20pulmones.jpg


----------



## Vivomuriente (5 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> hallado ""extraño" :: anfibio ... se comenta que tiene preferencia por los Jatos de cola gorda :rolleye:
> 
> Hallados seis ejemplares de un raro anfibio sin pulmones en Brasi
> 
> ...



Mire usted, tiene una falta de conosimiento increíble. Ese anfibio no es nuevo descubrimiento. Se llama la serpiente de un solo ojo y ataca escupiendo a su enemigo (Como las llamas de la tierra de mi primo y de mi mismo).







Ha sido protagonista en varias películas de Mandingo y si tiene pulmones. En la foto no se ve, pero tiene dos bolsas abajo peludas donde se supone que lleva oxígeno y el veneno que escupe.








Mi PLIMO tuvo un encuentro con uno de estos un día de tladeo. Aparte de escupir tiene otra extraña manera de atacar, lo hace como el pez Candirú, pero este se cuela por el ojal.

:XX: :XX: ::


----------



## tarrito (5 Ago 2012)

ha visto el spoiler?

:fiufiu: :XX:

también de guardia por la noche? ienso:

edito; usté debe tener unas 6 horas menos que la madre patria 8:


----------



## juanfer (5 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> WOLTERS KLUWER (WKL:EN Amsterdam): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Otra que se me fue ...ya a 13,93



El AEX 25 desde marzo a mayo estuvo con tendendencia bajista, desde mayo a agosto esta con tendencia alcista. Ahora esta en 330 y el doble techo lo marca en 337 con lo que me da a mi que vamos a tener 3 meses mas bajistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ago 2012)

El profeta oyó nuestras plegarias. Acabado(alabado, maldito móvil) sea. 

Un abrazo fenómeno!


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!

Ya estoy de vuelta de vacaciones y leyendo en vertical he visto que el jato ha invertido en horo esta semana...







:XX::XX:

Ahora en un rato les pongo al día con el volumen de los leoncios.

PD: enhorabuena a LCASC, aunque como he leido en vertical no me he enterado muy bien del porque


----------



## Mulder (5 Ago 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios del Ibex desde el vencimiento del pasado mes de julio es bastante positivo por el momento, alguien el día 24 de julio metió una orden de compra de 5987 contratos a las 17:30 en 5930 y de ahí vino toda la subida posterior, ese día se hizo el saldo mínimo desde el vencimiento, el saldo máximo se hizo el día 1 de agosto, de momento, en 6720 y desde entonces solo se han 'perdido' unos 650 contratos.

En resumen parece que hay ganas y colchón para seguir subiendo, aunque desde que hemos entrado en agosto se ha perdido algo de fuelle, las dos últimas sesiones han sido de ventas pero hacia el final del día han metido bastante volumen comprador, aunque sin compensar. La semana que viene nos mostrarán el camino hacia donde vamos, aunque de momento nada indica que estén preparándose para el guano, más bien lo contrario.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Lo primero y más importante, felicitar a LCASC, menudo fiera está hecho el tío, creo que le va a fichar el Barça, porque no para de meter goles.
> 
> ...





Claca como ves Repsol??


----------



## kaxkamel (5 Ago 2012)

recién llegadito de vacaciones.
quinielas para mañana?


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ago 2012)

la bolsa hebrea haciendo de las suyas


----------



## paulistano (5 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> recién llegadito de vacaciones.
> quinielas para mañana?



futuros en verde:rolleye:

yo creo que la subida va a continuar, rajoy de vacaciones, poco volumen, nada nuevo por aquí, nada nuevo por allá...pues a llenar el horno de gacelas:Baile:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (5 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> recién llegadito de vacaciones.
> quinielas para mañana?



Mañana subida.


----------



## Sipanha (5 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Mañana subida.



Hoygan, despues de la subida del viernes, tendría que bajar un pelín para seguir tomando aire. (Un pelín en SPX500 pueden ser 15 puntos sin problemas) ::


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan, despues de la subida del viernes, tendría que bajar un pelín para seguir tomando aire. (Un pelín en SPX500 pueden ser 15 puntos sin problemas) ::



El SP está en máximos intermedios.

Os recomiendo prudencia. Se está rifando la chochona otra vez 8:


----------



## Sipanha (5 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP está en máximos intermedios.
> 
> Os recomiendo prudencia. Se está rifando la chochona otra vez 8:



Ya te digo.

Pienso que van a recortar un poco, peponear para provocar un shortsqueeze y después hacer la bajada veraniega que tanto les mola.


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Claca como ves Repsol??



Otra que permite subir algo más sin que cambie el panorama:







En el pasado ya se vio lo poco que sirven las divergencias sin confirmación. La posible figura de giro está ahí, pero de momento es sólo una opción sin fundamento.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ya te digo.
> 
> Pienso que van a recortar un poco, peponear para provocar un shortsqueeze y después hacer la bajada veraniega que tanto les mola.



puedes explicarte un poco más, please


----------



## Sipanha (5 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes explicarte un poco más, please





Siendo un novato como soy, un amigo que vive de esto me lo puso muy claro...

Siempre que las manos fuertes quieren realizar un movimiento de entidad, le "molestan" las gacelas, ya que si quieren bajar, las gacelas están siempre comprando, y si quieren subir, siempre andan vendiendo y realizando los chiquibenefícios.

Asi, que le meten un tironazo en el sentido contrario al movimiento que quieren, se despiojan y realizan el movimiento deseado sin chiquilines por medio, vaya, esto lo realizan casi todos los dias.

En el SPX500, se vé que los grandes tienen un objetivo por encima de los 1400 (si lo tuvieran por debajo de los 1300 no estaríamos ahora donde estamos), sin embargo, los chiquilines andan por medio, comprando y vendiendo, así que un meneo hacia abajo y los larguistas se cagan pensando en caidas (normal, estamos muy altos), obligándoles a cerrar posiciones y una vez despiojados, suben sin piedad, obligando a un cierre de cortos masivos, que alimentan la subida, por lo que podrían subir casi sin apretar el acelerador, una vez llegados al objetivo, se mira la liquidez del índice, hay liquidez, se mantienen posiciones, no la hay, se cierra el chiringo (deshacen posiciones) y nos vemos en septiembre.

Pero vaya, el que tiene boca se equivoca.


----------



## roygbiv (5 Ago 2012)

Dejo aquí las conclusiones a las que he llegado con AssGaper por MP:

-Ahora mismo es posible operar en *cortos en Activotrader* para cubrir nuestra cartera. Por lo visto este broker aún tiene en stock (acciones o índices comprados) y que prestan) y hasta que no lo agoten lo seguirán ofreciendo.

- Otra posibilidad sería comprar *ETFs inversos sobre el Ibex 35* por ejemplo el de Lyxor, que se comercializa en Renta 4.

- Pero esto *sólo puede hacerse para cubrir la cartera*; es decir, que los cortos se abren para cubrir otras posiciones alcistas que a su vez tengamos. Estar corto a trapo, sin más operaciones, sería estar bajista e iría en contra de lo que ha dictaminado la CNMV y por tanto nos arriesgamos a problemas si lo hiciéramos.

- Por otro lado, no es necesario que tengamos operaciones abiertas con pérdidas para situarnos con cortos. Si hemos cerrado operaciones CDFs o futuros con perdidas o tenemos una pérdida patrimonial en nuestra cartera, *podemos situarnos con cortos para cubrir la pérdida *general de nuestra cartera y para situarla a cero pérdidas. Si nos situáramos en positivo con las prohibiciones vigentes, entonces sería cuando tendríamos una ganancia patrimonial y sí podríamos tener problemas.

- Una cosa más: esto creemos que no es aplicable si antes de usar operaciones con futuros o CFDs usamos acciones al contado *debido a la normativa antiaplicación*. Ésta impide que, si compramos y vendemos una acción al contado, y volvemos a comprarla antes de transcurridos dos meses y volvemos a perder, podamos declararla como pérdida patrimonial. Los CFDs y futuros estan exentos de la normativa antiaplicacion.

Eso es todo. Espero que esto pueda servirle a alguna gacela más y agredeceré cualquier aclaración o corrección. Mil gracias al forero AssGaper por su ayuda, aunque la responsabilidad de cualquier error que pueda haber en este post es única y exclusivamente mía, pues no estará debida a algo que él no me haya explicado algo bien, sino a algún detalle que yo no haya entendido correctamente.


----------



## Navarrorum (5 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Siendo un novato como soy, un amigo que vive de esto me lo puso muy claro...
> 
> Siempre que las manos fuertes quieren realizar un movimiento de entidad, le "molestan" las gacelas, ya que si quieren bajar, las gacelas están siempre comprando, y si quieren subir, siempre andan vendiendo y realizando los chiquibenefícios.
> 
> ...



Como puse hace un par de dias es muy mosqueante 


La subida despues de la que esta cayendo por aqui en el SP500 y una bajada de la volatilidad. No se, se parece al silencio de la selva previo a un ataque en la pelicula de Depredador. Algo no cuadra. 













Segun Janus Subidon hasta el 1400 :
Segun Bertok Ojete calor...:

En un principio que baje el VIX es cojonudisimo....(segun la teoria). No hay volatililidad=confianza


Alguna explicacion?Hagan sus apuestas......


----------



## Sipanha (5 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Como puse hace un par de dias es muy mosqueante
> 
> 
> La subida despues de la que esta cayendo por aqui en el SP500 y una bajada de la volatilidad. No se, se parece al silencio de la selva previo a un ataque en la pelicula de Depredador. Algo no cuadra.
> ...



Ambas son correctas, lo importante aqui es timing. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ago 2012)

Del periodico de Graná:

De Guindos asegura que no habr nuevos ajustes. Ideal

Soria avisa a las enérgéticas: «Ningún sector está fuera del ajuste»

Alemania se vuelve a negar a que el BCE compre deuda espaola. Ideal

Cohones que buen rollo para empezar la semana,no?


----------



## sr.anus (5 Ago 2012)

Guano al inicio de la jornada, despues una sesion aburridisima y al final cerraremos con un +0,3%

Como dicen por ahi, comprad que se acaban!!


----------



## Claca (5 Ago 2012)

Como no me gusta dejar las cosas a medias, vamos a recordar este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-noviembre-2011-a-211.html#post5260079

Ha sucedido. Tenemos el pánico mediático, los objetivos cumplidos y empieza a aparecer volatilidad tras una subida vertical frenando con la ayuda de las viejas amigas:







Es pues momento de mirar con calma el gráfico apagando si es preciso el televisor. Todavía parece que le queda tiempo para terminar de desarrollar un giro con consistencia (lo cual tiene consonancia con esa caída extra pendiente en las bolsas). Pueden ser algunos meses, así que paciencia, pero ojito a lo que puede venir si pese a las noticias el precio no se desmadra ;-)


----------



## bertok (5 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Como puse hace un par de dias es muy mosqueante
> 
> 
> Segun Janus Subidon hasta el 1400 :
> ...



Janus es siempre alcista, yo soy más comedido :XX:::

Los 1400 son posibles y seguimos estando en techo.

Anden con extremo cuidado, compañeros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan, despues de la subida del viernes, tendría que bajar un pelín para seguir tomando aire. (Un pelín en SPX500 pueden ser 15 puntos sin problemas) ::




Dow, después de 4 sesiones a la baja se ha marcado una alcista, al menos otra no sean rancios .

DJIA - Dow Jones Industrial Average - CNNMoney

El Dow lleva un +7,16% en el año.

Agosto suele ser positivo con un retorno de +0,75% desde 1929.

Dow Jones Historical Data

Vela verde superando la anterior roja que anteriormente viene con otras dos rojas detrás, debería ser alcista, pero veremos.

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

guanosos dias 

creo que cargare largos en ibertrola con bajo apalancamiento y pensando en tenerlas un par de semanas , mientras espero que se ponga a tiro primero el oro y luego el sp500 para c-ortos :baba:


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

buenos dias.

aquí uno que se va aponer colto en iberdrola durante dos semanas. luego largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

bueno ya voy largo en ibertrola no se que precio tengo , pero el warrant me sale a un centimo menos del cierre del viernes :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

ya veo que se cargaron los warrants con el subyacente en 2,85 ibertrola , apalancamiento 3,5 veces :Baile:


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya voy largo en ibertrola no se que precio tengo , pero el warrant me sale a un centimo menos del cierre del viernes :Baile:



Long en IBE. Aunque tengo una orden parcialmente ejecutada en 2,85. Sólo he cargado la mitad de lo que había ordenado ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya voy largo en ibertrola *no se que precio tengo* , pero el warrant me sale a un centimo menos del cierre del viernes :Baile:



Jran jato, ustec no tiene precio!!!

Si no existiese, habría que inventarlo.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanosos dias
> 
> creo que cargare largos en ibertrola con bajo apalancamiento y pensando en tenerlas un par de semanas , mientras espero que se ponga a tiro primero el oro y luego el sp500 para c-ortos :baba:



¿Dónde queda aquello de no invertir fuera de índices? Empieza usted a ser más intermitente que su primo el gato de Cheshire.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Jran jato, ustec no tiene precio!!!
> 
> Si no existiese, habría que inventarlo.



es que no tengo tiempo real y voy largo con warrants , el precio 2,85 a sido sacado a ojo


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ¿Dónde queda aquello de no invertir fuera de índices? Empieza usted a ser más intermitente que su primo el gato de Cheshire.



se debe invertir en indices casi siempre , algunas veces hay que irse a acciones .

veo mucho potencial a ibertrola tiene mucho mas recorrido que ibex o grandes bancos ejpañoleh


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

parece que los demas indices no quieren acompañar , veo que tengo hecho el dia y mejor cierro largos en ibertrola , espero seguir con la estrategia .

largos ibertrola warrant comprado a 0.50 y vendidas a 0,54 :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Ago 2012)

Buenos días.

Todavía estoy escocido después de la pedazo barrida que me hicieron el viernes. No se si buscar por donde entrar o irme ya de vacaciones hasta mediados Septiembre.

Saludos.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Por si se preguntaban ustedes qué destino se va a dar al impuesto contra la ejpeculación

España paga hoy los compromisos de ZP: 50 millones para la “Salud en Mesoamérica” - ElConfidencial.com

Que alguien le vaya preparando una tila a Mulder... :XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (6 Ago 2012)

Yo lo de entrar en IBE no lo veo del todo claro. Me quedo en la trinchera.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!



The Hellion dijo:


> Por si se preguntaban ustedes qué destino se va a dar al impuesto contra la ejpeculación
> 
> España paga hoy los compromisos de ZP: 50 millones para la “Salud en Mesoamérica” - ElConfidencial.com
> 
> Que alguien le vaya preparando una tila a Mulder... :XX::XX:



Llevo una semana casi desconectado por completo y no entiendo eso del 'impuesto a la especulación' ¿alguien que me amplíe más?


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

FCC reconoce que su cementera americana es de “alto riesgo” - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Todavía estoy escocido después de la pedazo barrida que me hicieron el viernes. No se si buscar por donde entrar o irme ya de vacaciones hasta mediados Septiembre.
> 
> Saludos.



Vacaciones.

Creame, no es tiempo para gacelas.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Economía Directa 05-08-2012 Últimos datos económicos. Propuestas de los economistas austriacos en mp3 (05/08 a las 13:41:15) 43:28 1366427 - iVoox


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Ibe suspendida de cotizacion???

En forexpros parada desde las 10 y en el blokel bkt el ultimo precio que dan es desde las 10,05


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Ago 2012)

Hoy he intentado comprar gamesas con ING, resulta que mando la orden pero no salta. He llamado y me dicen que estan produciendose errores en bolsa y que la orden no saben que va a apasar con ella. He preguntado si la podia anular, me han dicho que no, que esta mandada pero que el error es de bolsa no de ellos.

Todos las compras se han quedado en un limbo sin que nadie sepa nada de que va apasar.

Os esta pasando?


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

EUR/USD a la baja.
BUND al alza.
DAX plano.
SP plano.
.....
Culibex al alza +2%.

Luego que no vengan los lloros.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

esta todo raro....


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ibe suspendida de cotizacion???
> 
> En forexpros parada desde las 10 y en el blokel bkt el ultimo precio que dan es desde las 10,05



Debe haber algún problema con la publicación de datos. No es el único valor. Pero vamos, resulta curioso que pasen estas cosas justo antes de un movimiento gordo.

Nos han tirado una bomba de humo en nuestras narices.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy he intentado comprar gamesas con ING, resulta que mando la orden pero no salta. He llamado y me dicen que estan produciendose errores en bolsa y que la orden no saben que va a apasar con ella. He preguntado si la podia anular, me han dicho que no, que esta mandada pero que el error es de bolsa no de ellos.
> 
> Todos las compras se han quedado en un limbo sin que nadie sepa nada de que va apasar.
> 
> Os esta pasando?



Curiosamente ha coincidido con 3 minutos con +100 pipos en el culibex.

Va a ser divertido.


----------



## Navarrorum (6 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy he intentado comprar gamesas con ING, resulta que mando la orden pero no salta. He llamado y me dicen que estan produciendose errores en bolsa y que la orden no saben que va a apasar con ella. He preguntado si la podia anular, me han dicho que no, que esta mandada pero que el error es de bolsa no de ellos.
> 
> Todos las compras se han quedado en un limbo sin que nadie sepa nada de que va apasar.
> 
> Os esta pasando?



Esta mañana he puesto ordenes condicionadas de venta ajustando SL sin problemas. 

PD: No me gusta nada el silencio de la selva de la bolsa.


----------



## putas.es (6 Ago 2012)

¿Todo parado desde las 10:07?

¿Flash Forward?


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Curiosamente ha coincidido con 3 minutos con +100 pipos en el culibex.
> 
> Va a ser divertido.



Eso me temo, en cuanto levanten el tapón...







¿Es creíble el +3%?


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Otro arreón, ya va por el +3% y el resto sin inmutarse.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy he intentado comprar gamesas con ING, resulta que mando la orden pero no salta. He llamado y me dicen que estan produciendose errores en bolsa y que la orden no saben que va a apasar con ella. He preguntado si la podia anular, me han dicho que no, que esta mandada pero que el error es de bolsa no de ellos.
> 
> Todos las compras se han quedado en un limbo sin que nadie sepa nada de que va apasar.
> 
> Os esta pasando?



A lo mejor es que Montoro, en uno de sus típicos ataques de lucidez, ha decidido prohibir también los largos ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

Nada, no hay cruce de ordenes. La bolsa está parada.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Economía Directa 05-08-2012 Draghi exige el rescate completo en mp3 (05/08 a las 13:29:05) 01:09:49 1366411 - iVoox


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (6 Ago 2012)

No funciona el sistema técnico del IBEX, por eso está parada.


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2012)

que habéis _tocaoooo_ ??


----------



## gamba (6 Ago 2012)

El mercado de acciones no funciona, pero los futuros si, asi pueden seguir subiendo


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> que habéis _tocaoooo_ ??



Ahora van a destocar.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Biba el culibex coño


----------



## kaxkamel (6 Ago 2012)

repetido hasta la saciedad... 
pero...

dónde consultáis cotizaciones

gracias


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Otro arreón, ya va por el +3% y el resto sin inmutarse.



ALguien puede cantar posis..o como vá el indicé está todo parado desde las 10:04...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

bolsa parada desde hace más de una hora


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> repetido hasta la saciedad...
> pero...
> 
> dónde consultáis cotizaciones
> ...



La cotización es un instrumento del mal ideado para especular. 

A partir de ahora se suspenden y el gobierno informará oportunamente sobre el valor de cada acción en los momentos oportunos. 

Menos mal que gracias a JJJ nosotros tenemos conosimiento y FED y sabemos invertir sin mirar la cotización. 

Hoy más que nunca JJJ es nuestro pastor.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

En IGM:

- EUR/USD: -0,12%.
- BUND: +0,32%.
- DAX: +0,52%.
.....
- Culibex: +3,12%


----------



## drusbi (6 Ago 2012)

¿Ha pasado esto más veces? pregunto circunspecta...


----------



## grillo35 (6 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> repetido hasta la saciedad...
> pero...
> 
> dónde consultáis cotizaciones
> ...





En la pagina de medf o en foreXpros puedes ver la de los futuros. El del ibex ya anda por encima del 6900...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> repetido hasta la saciedad...
> pero...
> 
> dónde consultáis cotizaciones
> ...



Índices | Índices Mundiales | Índices Bursátiles y dentro ya eliges lo que quieras (incluso acciones individualmente)



hydra69 dijo:


> ALguien puede cantar posis..o como vá el indicé está todo parado desde las 10:04...



En CFDs del IBEX, Clicktrade me ofrece Venta 6928 - Compra 6937


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Que cabrones....jugandonos la pasta y ya ni operar cuando queremos nos dejan....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FCC reconoce que su cementera americana es de “alto riesgo” - elConfidencial.com



.
AHORA queremos saber que piensa la cementera americana de FCC ... ::


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

menuda panda de cabrones


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

Ya están reiniciando los sistemas.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

espero dejen operar con el ibex a esos niveles y los que quieran vender algo que tenian más abajo puedan...

va a ser marica el último


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A lo mejor es que Montoro, en uno de sus típicos ataques de lucidez, ha decidido prohibir también los largos ::



En realidad, está haciendo pruebas para apagar la bolsa los días que baja y encenderla solo cuando haya subidas desbocadas. 

Win-win.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

Como haya noticia mamporrera es para matarlos. 

Pero en fin, no por que nos sorprende.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ago 2012)

Buenos días,

¿Se ha roto la mesa de cristal de alguien? :XX:


----------



## gugueta (6 Ago 2012)

drusbi dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado esto más veces? pregunto circunspecta...



A mi también me gustaría saberlo.

Y por qué se ha cerrado este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...de-cotizacion-a-10-07-problemas-tecnicos.html

A saber la explicación que dan pero no sé si colará, va a ser que no.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Que ha pasado??Nos han cerrado el chiringuito... A este paso creo que voy hacerle ojitos a Mercedes


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Señores, el BUND está ne máximos del día inocho:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

BME suspende la cotización del Ibex 35 por problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

trata de arrancarlo mariano.....trata de arrancarlo xDDD


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2012)

Ya en Baleares. He dado orden a BME para que me cierre el chiringuito hasta el lunes que viene. Asi puedo cocerme (al sol y con gins) sin sobresaltos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hinel (6 Ago 2012)

*A ver*



bertok dijo:


> Señores, el BUND está ne máximos del día inocho:



Pues vende 10 contratos. No te arrepentirás. Saludos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Vaya imagen.

Calópez, les ha cambiado el servidor


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2012)

nos están rescatando a la vez que opando a todo el ibex + parte del continuo :Baile:

pásalo! ::


----------



## drusbi (6 Ago 2012)

¿Qué opináis de este comentario a la noticia en "El Economista", page 5-nº41? BME suspende la cotización del Ibex 35 por problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es

"De fallo técnico nada señores. Se ha producido un bloque por que gran parte de la subida del viernes es fraudulenta. El desplome del IBEX35 se´ria superior al -7% y han saltado las alarmas. No saben qué hacer con el fraude detectado. Desde las 10:07 hasta ahora va más de 1 hora y 25 minutos de "problema técnico".....Esto es GRAVÍSIMO!!!!!"​


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Ago 2012)

Como en Agosto no opero ni había abierto el programa.

Abro ahora para ver como va la cosa mientras me tomo un cafelete y veo esto...

Estoy entre reir y llorar...que imagen de país.

Por cierto, lo de fallo técnico...se lo cree alguien?


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

esto es un teatro del malo....del 3% al 2,4% y bajando...sin poder operar.

tercermundista, que nos estamos jugando nuestro dinero ostia!!


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

drusbi dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de este comentario a la noticia en "El Economista", page 5-nº41? BME suspende la cotización del Ibex 35 por problemas técnicos - elEconomista.es
> 
> "De fallo técnico nada señores. Se ha producido un bloque por que gran parte de la subida del viernes es fraudulenta. El desplome del IBEX35 se´ria superior al -7% y han saltado las alarmas. No saben qué hacer con el fraude detectado. Desde las 10:07 hasta ahora va más de 1 hora y 25 minutos de "problema técnico".....Esto es GRAVÍSIMO!!!!!"​


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

La que está liando Rajao y sus muchachos 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

WTF???????????????????

Tenemos un lanzador de discoque se llama Yeniffer???????????

Frank Casañas Hernández - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Bund sigue en máximos, SP y DAX con movimientos intranscendentes


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Diga algo, gilipollo, que seguro que se lo sabe todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La que está liando Rajao y sus muchachos 8:



Prohibidos los cortos y los largos.

Solo permitidos los larguicortos y los cortilargos.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Esto lo sostienen Milán, Madrid, París y los húngaros. EURUSD está bien por debajo del cierre del viernes.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> WTF???????????????????
> 
> Tenemos un lanzador de discoque se llama Yeniffer???????????
> 
> Frank Casañas Hernández - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



No es momento para mostrar a la gente retratos de hombres de color.

Avise antes, me ha cortado la digestión del desayuno:ouch:

PD: no sé que les pasa a los latinoamericanos con los nombres...me han llegado noticias de un tal adolf hitler, incluso de algun "usnavy".....la gente veía a los portaaviones y barcos americanos cerca de las costas y decidían ponerle así a su churumbel. 

Qué nombre tendrá nuestro jato??ienso: Abogo por Wilson, William o algo así.


----------



## Sipanha (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No es momento para mostrar a la gente retratos de hombres de color.
> 
> Avise antes, me ha cortado la digestión del desayuno:ouch:
> 
> ...



Igual se llama King, Burguer King, ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

Yeni eliminado ::


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto lo sostienen Milán, Madrid, París y los *húngaros*. EURUSD está bien por debajo del cierre del viernes.



Pero hombre de dios, no de más material al personal para que le de collejas:ouch:

Que fueron los cruces de divisa, luego la tecnología alcista y bajista, despues sus amigos de la cia....y ahora los húngaros:cook:):Baile:


----------



## Silenciosa (6 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Igual se llama King, Burguer King,



Ya lo has conseguido....me ha entrado hambre ::


----------



## gamba (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Esto lo sostienen Milán, Madrid, París y los húngaros. EURUSD está bien por debajo del cierre del viernes.



Nos consta que en Madrid estan haciendo todo lo posible para sostenerlo bien quieto, ni arriba ni abajo.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Entonces no miréis el CADJPY, que algún asiático la está montando parda en un offshore canadiense.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Ago 2012)

Rumores de que han embargado los servidores de BME por impago de deuda. El rescate ya está aquí ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Reuters
Lunes, 6 de Agosto de 2012 - 11:46 h.

La bolsa española iniciará una subasta a las 11.35 hora local para reanudar posteriormente la contratación tras detenerse la cotización durante más de una hora debido a motivos técnicos.

Según añade el sistema de avisos de Sociedad de Bolsas, no hay una estimación sobre la hora en que se reiniciará la contratación. (Información de Tomás Cobos; editado por Carlos Ruano)


----------



## gamba (6 Ago 2012)

Alguien debe haber visto la peli de Batman el finde y le han entrado ganar de liarla. Por cierto, el doblador no tuvo webs de traducir eso de "vamos a hacer scalping"...


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero hombre de dios, no de más material al personal para que le de collejas:ouch:
> 
> Que fueron los cruces de divisa, luego la tecnología alcista y bajista, despues sus amigos de la cia....y ahora los húngaros:cook:):Baile:



Mis predicciones se cumplen. Mire SAN, mire TEF. Dentro de un tiempo, mírese su cuenta corriente.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

¿penalizarán a BME por este escándalo?


----------



## Mulder (6 Ago 2012)

Este mediodía en el telediario dirán que la bolsa española está hoy 'lateral'....


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿penalizarán a BME por este escándalo?



Eso mismo estaba pensando yo, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta lo que pasó con Knight la semana pasada.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

No ha salido ninguno de BME a a dar la cara y decir cuando se soluciona esto?


----------



## Goodbye (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No ha salido ninguno de BME a a dar la cara y decir cuando se soluciona esto?



Ya ha vuelto ¿?¿?

*La bolsa inicia una subasta tras suspender la negociación por problemas técnicos*


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

Espero que no hayan empeñado los desfibriladores...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

Ya lo está no?

Esta en subasta, otra cosa es que la subasta dure 3 semanas ::


----------



## AssGaper (6 Ago 2012)

Tranquilos, al menos yo veo que los futuros del ibex cotizan a 6952, ahora mismo. No hay guaneo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿penalizarán a BME por este escándalo?



.
SI hombre, tú jódele las vacaciones a ghkghk ... :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No ha salido ninguno de BME a a dar la cara y decir cuando se soluciona esto?



SÍ, ghkghk ha dicho que había dado orden de parar la cotización porque se iba de vacaciones. 

Supongo que será la explicación más plausible que va a recibir.


----------



## Navarrorum (6 Ago 2012)

Siento que están haciendo esto con nuestro dinero

LOS TRILEROS DEL IBEX

(que alguien ponga el video embebido que a mi no me sale. Es muy bueno:XX::XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

.
LOS futuros del IBEX si han ido bien, que yo sepa:



20120806 09:14:59 MN Ago12 M 1 6840.0
20120806 11:41:18 MN Ago12 L -1 6890.0


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya lo está no?
> 
> Esta en subasta, otra cosa es que la subasta dure 3 semanas ::




Ya debe estar operativa de nuevo... he visto salir a unos húngaros del edificio de BME, con cara de satisfacción :XX::XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya debe estar operativa de nuevo... he visto salir a unos húngaros del edificio de BME, con cara de satisfacción :XX::XX:



.
SI, vale, con cara de satisfacción, pero, ¿Y CON QUÉ INTENCIÓN?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Espero que no hayan empeñado los desfibriladores...



Hora de la muerte, 10:09. 

Lapida:

Ibex 1992-2012. 
De indice a chicharro.

PD:MV a sido bisto en Mayorca como masagista:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya debe estar operativa de nuevo... he visto salir a unos húngaros del edificio de BME, con cara de satisfacción :XX::XX:



Se habrán pimpao algunas de estas....







:baba:


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

peazo subasta no?.....


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

Esto es cosa de exteriores: si ellos tienen 7 minutos de terror, nosotros 77!


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

Que nos digan que mandan a marte a pasear un robot y que aquí aún las cosas no funcionen porque pulse una b en vez de m y cosas similares...no me lo creo:abajo:


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

En mi radar, el IBEX es el primer índice en seguir la senda del CADJPY y del USDCAD. Los húngaros van en dirección contraria. Aún así, el bid:ask del DAX es 2:5, así que están comprando con fuerza, por el momento.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

ya lo bajan...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En mi radar, el IBEX es el primer índice en seguir la senda del CADJPY y del USDCAD. Los húngaros van en dirección contraria. Aún así, el bid:ask del DAX es 2:5, así que están comprando con fuerza, por el momento.



Vas a ver en los proximos dias la fuerza con la que estan comprando en el dax, vas a ver.

Por cierto, algun cinefilo por aqui? que tal esta peli?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)




----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Se han marcado 10 velas tf=1 colorás :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> En mi radar, el IBEX es el primer índice en seguir la senda del CADJPY y del USDCAD. *Los húngaros van en dirección contraria*. Aún así, el bid:ask del DAX es 2:5, así que están comprando con fuerza, por el momento.



Roger that, van en un hatchback rojo, se ordena seguimiento por video

[YOUTUBE]bCLflfgkd0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

¿No pensáis que esto va a hacer al ibex subir o bajar con fuerza hoy?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vas a ver en los proximos dias la fuerza con la que estan comprando en el dax, vas a ver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le escucho


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vas a ver en los proximos dias la fuerza con la que estan comprando en el dax, vas a ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

Sois unos cerdacos , contad perras, contad!


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Pues para mi que esto abre en rojo....-0,45%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

Comprando con fuerza, quedese con eso. Lo ha dicho el legado de bourne.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vas a ver en los proximos dias la fuerza con la que estan comprando en el dax, vas a ver.
> 
> Por cierto, algun cinefilo por aqui? que tal esta peli?



Pues esta semana toca guano, lo quieras o no.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Zoido es capaz de esperar a ver que hace usa. Si los americanos abren en rojo pues ya no abre el ibex hasta mñn


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Comprando con fuerza, quedese con eso. Lo ha dicho el legado de bourne.



Con un bid:ask de 1:3 que el DAX no esté subiendo en pendiente de 45% es significativo. Están quemando dinero del BC€ a expuertas.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Lo cojonudo del caso es que, en un momento en el que en la televisión sale la prima de riesgo al lado del reloj que da la hora, nos tienen toda la mañana con las cotizaciones suspendidas y no es portada en letras gordas en toda la prensa. 

Circulen, aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

Lo que yo quiero es una carterita abriga para pasar el duro invierno que el general Bertok pronostica. Yo entre tanto, escucho cosas. Guanas cosas.

Como quedo aquello del san y los alemanes?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Piensen lo que quieran.

"El Rey recibirá mañana en Zarzuela a los líderes de CCOO y UGT "

El Rey recibirá mañana en Zarzuela a los líderes de CCOO y UGT - elEconomista.es


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

.
BUENO, no se pongan apocalípticos que no todo en España está mal hecho:


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Piensen lo que quieran.
> 
> "El Rey recibirá mañana en Zarzuela a los líderes de CCOO y UGT "
> 
> El Rey recibirá mañana en Zarzuela a los líderes de CCOO y UGT - elEconomista.es



Necesita asesorarse,sobre pedir la baja por accidente laboral?.::


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que yo quiero es una carterita abriga para pasar el duro invierno que el general Bertok pronostica. Yo entre tanto, escucho cosas. Guanas cosas.
> 
> Como quedo aquello del san y los alemanes?



Ponga una trinchera en su vida ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

La bella coplobitch esta comprando iberdrolas. Daria la cabeza de legado de bourne por tener una cita con ella, me gustaria preguntarle porque compra iberdrolas.


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que yo quiero es una carterita abriga para pasar el duro invierno que el general Bertok pronostica. Yo entre tanto, escucho cosas. Guanas cosas.
> 
> Como quedo aquello del san y los alemanes?



Han colocado a su niña Banesto en el FEEF. ¿Qué más quieres? El invierno va a durar varias décadas, así que es pronto para hablar de carteras.


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Que nos digan que mandan a marte a pasear un robot y que aquí aún las cosas no funcionen porque pulse una b en vez de m y cosas similares...no me lo creo:abajo:



Recuerde que los cohetes tambien se estrellan...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CEFNjL86y9c" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí,

"La compañía responsable del error de hace unos días en el NYSE sigue su descenso al abismo y hoy se desploma un 27% en preapertura".

aaaayyyy esas BME !!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Han colocado a su niña Banesto en el FEEF. ¿Qué más quieres? El invierno va a durar varias décadas, así que es pronto para hablar de carteras.



Quiero todo lo que puedas contar, sin poner en riesgo nuestras vidas. Trapos sucios como las bragas de la bernarda. Encripte el mensaje si asi lo necesita. Cambie la decimotercera letra de cada frase por una e, asi sabremos que no esta siendo vigilado.

Na, es broma. Pero eso de los hungaros me ha llamado la atencion, puede explicarse algo mas?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Ago 2012)

A todo esto, ya estamos por encima de los alemanes... 

Pd: Mulder, las felicitaciones eran por mi oro en los Juegos... hice una jran carrera!


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Hoy están yendo a por el MIBTEL más que a por el IBEX. Recuerden que la mentalidad correcta es "o nosotros o ellos".


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quiero todo lo que puedas contar, sin poner en riesgo nuestras vidas. Trapos sucios como las bragas de la bernarda. Encripte el mensaje si asi lo necesita. Cambie la decimotercera letra de cada frase por una e, asi sabremos que no esta siendo vigilado.
> 
> Na, es broma. Pero eso de los hungaros me ha llamado la atencion, puede explicarse algo mas?



reg.5.CME.ES.csv

0.9098713138019592;USDHUF;2262.1654004054712;-3.8728267080785854;1.0;0;0


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

Y la web del banco azul caida...¿Alguién sabe si el Corte Inglés permanece abierto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> reg.5.CME.ES.csv
> 
> 0.9098713138019592;USDHUF;2262.1654004054712;-3.8728267080785854;1.0;0;0



Ahora, si, ahora ya entiendo lo que ha querido decir. Si cuando las cosas se explican es mejor para todos.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

esta subasta es interminable


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ago 2012)

Rescate encubierto de la economia española. Queda claro con todas estas actuaciones, y con el ibex subiendo 206 puntos.

-------------------------

3G power.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lo que yo quiero es una carterita abriga para pasar el duro invierno que el general Bertok pronostica. Yo entre tanto, escucho cosas. Guanas cosas.
> 
> Como quedo aquello del san y los alemanes?




Se me olvidaba chinito. He visto las cuentas trimestrales de Bmw. No me gusta el incremento de deuda estructural, supongo que sera por el incremento de demanda en china. Un buen precio de entrada deberia estar entre 45-50


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora, si, ahora ya entiendo lo que ha querido decir. Si cuando las cosas se explican es mejor para todos.



Si señor, las cosas bien claritas, que las entienda todo el mundo. 8:

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/H1a8Bxdv8xU?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## atman (6 Ago 2012)

Respecto a lo de Iberdrola... ya dije hace unos días que era hora de ir dándole un poco de cancha...


Ponzi, vió usted el otro día el agujero brasileño de Horminans and company ¿no?


----------



## boquiman (6 Ago 2012)

En Ca' Pepe Luí comentan que sigue la avería en la bolsa española.

Esto es de traca.


----------



## << 49 >> (6 Ago 2012)

Por cierto: ¿No nos había dicho Bruselas que eso de que BME tenga el monopolio en la bolsa española no puede ser? Parece que la competencia existe:

BATS Chi-X Europe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lo que no sé es cuándo podrás decirle a tu intermediario que no quieres operar en la bolsa de madrid sino con otro operador distinto.

¿Alguien sabe algo de esto?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Mensaje que me envian vía plataforma


"La preapertura es alcista, y los principales valores de la bolsa española cotizan con subidas cercanas al punto porcentual respecto de los valores de antes de la interrupción."


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Respecto a lo de Iberdrola... ya dije hace unos días que era hora de ir dándole un poco de cancha...
> 
> 
> Ponzi, vió usted el otro día el agujero brasileño de Horminans and company ¿no?



Si y no me gusto nada. Me voy a esperar a octubre para ver las cuentas trimestrales


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

No pretendo ponerme serio, y menos en este hilo. Pero que un indice este cerrado 3 horas, sin dar ninguna explicacion, ni nada, es una verguenza solo al alcance de esta gigantesca piel de toro. Les sirva a los pocos que aun merodean por el I35 porque no deben jugarse sus cuartos en tamaña bazofia.

Honorable queremos italianas en paños menores. Sr.P coloquese del lado de la fuerza. Sr.Atman sepa que piensa usted igual que la coplobitch bella, eso no se si es malo o bueno.


----------



## Lechu (6 Ago 2012)

Señores voten que este hilo se merece las 5 estrellas

Alicia Koplowitz entra en Ferrovial y multiplica su inversión en Iberdrola
Alicia Koplowitz ha entrado en Ferrovial y ha multiplicado su inversión en Iberdrola durante el segundo trimestre del año a través de su sociedad de inversión de capital variable (sicav). A cierre del pasado mes de junio, la empresaria tenía unos 733.000 euros invertidos en títulos del grupo de construcción y servicios que preside Rafael del Pino. En cuanto a Iberdrola, la sicav de Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,63 millones de euros en títulos de la eléctrica a cierre del semestre, frente a los 224.000 euros que sumaba a cierre de marzo.


Al minuto, informacion bursatil, economica y finaciera de ultima hora en Invertia


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Señores voten que este hilo se merece las 5 estrellas
> 
> Alicia Koplowitz entra en Ferrovial y multiplica su inversión en Iberdrola
> Alicia Koplowitz ha entrado en Ferrovial y ha multiplicado su inversión en Iberdrola durante el segundo trimestre del año a través de su sociedad de inversión de capital variable (sicav). A cierre del pasado mes de junio, la empresaria tenía unos 733.000 euros invertidos en títulos del grupo de construcción y servicios que preside Rafael del Pino. En cuanto a Iberdrola, la sicav de Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,63 millones de euros en títulos de la eléctrica a cierre del semestre, frente a los 224.000 euros que sumaba a cierre de marzo.
> ...



¿La sicav es Omega Capital?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> En cuanto a Iberdrola, la sicav de Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,63 millones de euros en títulos de la eléctrica a cierre del semestre, frente a los 224.000 euros que sumaba a cierre de marzo.



.
Más de 2,5 millones de acciones de IBE. 

A este paso nos coge a los del HVI35.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Ya funciona ING


----------



## brickworld (6 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya funciona ING



si lo que no funciona es el puto ibex! da igual que lo banquitos se levanten solo haran cuellos de bottellas...

Me imagino que esta el becario de sistemas cagandose en todo lo vivo porque el responsabilillo se ha largado y ha dejado el marron, y el joputa no tiene ni puta idea de levantar el chiringuito ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2012)

Me ha hecho gracia esta viñeta, si no la pongo reviento:







Todavía no sé si es el parquet del ibex, pero creo que ya he localizado al jato luchando a brazo partido contra el oso, incluso hay uno bebiéndose un gintonic en plena sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

_ACTUALIZA 1-Problemas técnicos paran bolsa española más de 3 horas

06 ago 2012 - 12:15

(Actualiza información) MADRID, 6 ago (Reuters) - La bolsa española encabezaba a media mañana una insólita parada de más de tres horas en la negociación debido a problemas técnicos. Un portavoz del holding de mercados dijo que los técnicos seguían trabajando para solucionar el problema tras un intento frustrado de reanudar la negociación al filo del mediodía con una nueva subasta de apertura. La negociación se vio interrumpida poco después de las diez de la mañana, cuando el Ibex-35 sumaba un 0,25 por ciento. (Información de Tomás Cobos; editado por Carlos Ruano) ((tomas.gonzalez@thomsonreuters.com)(+34 91 585 85 49)(Reuters Messaging: tomas.gonzalez.thomsonreuters.com@reuters.net))_


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Vigilen a los putos ingleses de mierda.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Señores voten que este hilo se merece las 5 estrellas
> 
> Alicia Koplowitz entra en Ferrovial y multiplica su inversión en Iberdrola
> Alicia Koplowitz ha entrado en Ferrovial y ha multiplicado su inversión en Iberdrola durante el segundo trimestre del año a través de su sociedad de inversión de capital variable (sicav). A cierre del pasado mes de junio, la empresaria tenía unos 733.000 euros invertidos en títulos del grupo de construcción y servicios que preside Rafael del Pino. En cuanto a Iberdrola, la sicav de Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,63 millones de euros en títulos de la eléctrica a cierre del semestre, frente a los 224.000 euros que sumaba a cierre de marzo.
> ...



En esas fechas, debe llevar unas buenas minusvalías encima.


----------



## boquiman (6 Ago 2012)

A las 15:00 comparece Berni para explicar las medidas económicas que va a tomar la FED no? Madre mía como no esté la avería subsanada para esa hora y haya cebollazo en las bolsas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (6 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Me ha hecho gracia esta viñeta, si no la pongo reviento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos todos los participantes del hilo ahi retratados. Muy bueno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

ostras! El Yeni clasificado!


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Todo sigue igual,

EUR/USD a la baja, DAX un poco al alza, BUND al alza, ..... culibex +3%.

Huele a sangre por todos lados.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> A las 15:00 comparece Berni para explicar las medidas económicas que va a tomar la FED no? Madre mía como no esté la avería subsanada para esa hora y haya cebollazo en las bolsas....



O petardazo.....los que se queden fuera, fuera se quedan..o los que se queden dentro, dentro se quedan....


Aqui en españa hay mucho jo puta suelto.....no me creo que se tiren mas de 3 horas para arreglar un fallo técnico.No mueven tanto volumen de datos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Parece que la subasta también se ha jodio :XX:

"MESA EUROPEA : La bolsa española encabezaba a media mañana una insólita parada de más de tres horas en la negociación debido a problemas técnicos.Un portavoz del holding de mercados dijo a Reuters que los técnicos seguían trabajando para solucionar el problem*a tras un intento frustrado de reanudar la negociación al filo del mediodía con una nueva subasta de apertura.*"


----------



## juanfer (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En esas fechas, debe llevar unas buenas minusvalías encima.



Estas sicav con las prenbendas de no pagar impuestos, solo viven de los dividendos. Yo creo que les da igual las minusvalias, esas cosas solo se fijan los pobres.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

El jato lleva desaparecido desde primera hora. A ver si en vez de un tladel peluano era el becario de mantenimiento de BME...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En esas fechas, debe llevar unas buenas minusvalías encima.



.
CREO que son para los nietos, si baja a 1,8 le mete otro paquete de 10 millones de leuros.

ienso:


----------



## eruique (6 Ago 2012)

Cuando acaben la subasta estamos en 7000,no entiendo


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)




----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

eruique dijo:


> Cuando acaben la subasta estamos en 7000,no entiendo



Y, además de verdad los futuros ya andan a 20/30 puntos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 Ago 2012)

.
El mini de agosto a 6.970, ha marcado 6.980 máximo.


----------



## Lechu (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En esas fechas, debe llevar unas buenas minusvalías encima.



Pues para esas fechas también pillo 400.000 acciones de acerinox


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Pues para esas fechas también pillo 400.000 acciones de acerinox



Tienen dinero pero no conosimiento. 8:


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

joer el futuro haciendo el loco


----------



## boquiman (6 Ago 2012)

7007 y desbocado


Ahora mismo 7033 y buscando los 7200


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer el futuro haciendo el loco



A este paso se ven los 8 miles en los futuros y cuando abran estamos en los 5 miles::


----------



## AssGaper (6 Ago 2012)

El ibex por los 7023 de pico maximo. Ahora por los 6987


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Los yankis vienen verdes.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

Y nos vamos a perder la subida,pero la correción nos la vamos a comer enterita....blanco y en botella.

Pero que hijos de puta que son.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Ago 2012)

Esto no tiene ningún sentido. ¿El futuro del IBEX subiendo un 4%? El del MIB solo sube un 0.88%. Que me lo expliquen.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Este movimiento va a costar mucha pasta a los gacelillas que entren deseperados cuando levanten la contratación.

Se activarán un montón de compras por niveles.

Después guanazo.

No pasará nada, las cárceles seguirán tal cual.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Esto no tiene ningún sentido. ¿El futuro del IBEX subiendo un 4%? El del MIB solo sube un 0.88%. Que me lo expliquen.



No os dejeis engañar.

Calma y prudencia. Que compren otros.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí,

"No debemos hacernos una composición de lugar equivocada. La única razón por la que estamos subiendo es por la compra de deuda periférica a 2 años, tras un extraño acontecimiento el viernes. 

Según IFR, los bancos recibieron a las 09h00 del viernes un mail del fondo de rescate, pidiendo el estudio de una serie de facilidades de crédito. 

En ese momento el futuro del bono italiano estaba en mínimos del día en 96,40. A partir de ahí empezó a subir y terminó a las 15h30 en 100,05. 

*El fondo de rescate, al ver que se habían descubierto sus intenciones, en declaraciones a agencias, se ha hecho el sueco, diciendo que son estudios de posibles líneas de crédito normales, y que no tienen nada que ver con que se estén preparando para comprar bonos. 
*
Los bancos piensan todo lo contrario, no creen al fondo de rescate, e iniciaron una compra de bonos bastante importante. 

Y por eso ha subido la bolsa un 9%. Lo de las segundas lecturas del plan de Draghi y demás fueron excusas posteriores. La realidad es esta."


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

¿Al menos abrirán con los usanos? : digo yo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

A mi ibe no me importa, es a añps vista. Si no veo la caida casi que hasta mejor, ojos que no ven corazon que no siente. Zoido solo te pido un favor, cuando veas algun aleman que quiera iberdrolas por encima de 5 me das un toque y abres el mercado


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Esto empieza a dar miedo.

Es la prueba palpable de que son capaces de hacer cualquier cosa con tal de enriquecerse con el dinero de los demás.

La plata no está segura en este país. Actúen en consecuencia.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

vamo a ver aficionaos , dejen paso a los expertos , esto estaba previsto 8:

se repartira ojete frescor y ojete calor intensos indiscriminadamente ::


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

MAY DAY, MAY DAY, se empieza a caer el servidor de burbuja.info.

Encantado de haberlos conocido.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)




----------



## Dr. Mabuse (6 Ago 2012)

Precisamente...

...ese es el problema....

...no se puede ver.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

Pues sí que han phohibido los cortos ::


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

joder, qué escándalo.


----------



## boquiman (6 Ago 2012)

El mercado empieza a oler al barbitas....

Veremos por donde salimos hoy....

Suerte!!!


----------



## chameleon (6 Ago 2012)

joer es que en 3 horas se acaba la sesión
se han comido un día de negociación porque sí


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2012)

¿Qué da más miedo ahora mismo, estar largo o estar corto en el Ibex?

Recapitulemos:

Cerdada 1: Se prohíben TODAS las posiciones cortas.

Cerdada 2: Draghi promete pero no mete.

Cerdada 3: Después del desmentido, parece que algo se mueve y hay un turnarround de tres pares de coj-ones.

Cerdada 4 (is in da'air): Te cierran la bolsa 5 horas con los futuros subiendo más que en ningún sitio y con speech de Bernanke a las 15:00.

Si yo estuviera corto en algún chicharro del Ibex temblaría solo de pensar en un comunicado del estilo "por causa de los graves problemas técnicos sufridos y debido a los cambios fundamentales obrados por la lengua de Bernanke se amplía el rango máximo de oscilación de todos aquellos valores en los que tú, gacela, estés corto".



Os recuerdo que Burracalva está en Berlín ahora mismo hablando con la oposición de Merkel mientras en España le apuntan directamente como diciendo "cumple o no vuelvas".

La oposicin alemana propone un referndum sobre los eurobonos | elmundo.es

Joder, me ha dado miedo hasta a mí, que soy el creador de la novela. ::


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Pues sí que han phohibido los cortos ::



Se han cansado de que les llamen tibios y le han echado cojones: han prohibido los mercados, directamente. 

Por otra parte, en la tradición de "No somos Uganda", les traigo esta cita de Zoido:

*Antonio Zoido, chief executive, told the Financial Times in June: “When was our last [technical] glitch? I can’t remember.”*

La próxima seguro que lo recuerda.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Si estuviéramos en los USA, BME tendría una penalización de cojones.

Esto es una golfada sin parangón.


----------



## brickworld (6 Ago 2012)

Pues yo me la jugue a eso de las 11h con una orden de compra fuerte de sacyres, pero viendo el percal, me veo que la tengo mañana tambien asi que fuera...


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

abren la tómbola en 6 minutos, a las 14:50.

Justo a tiempo para recoger el movimiento de tito Bernie.


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2012)

votado 5 estrellits con todos los multis ... 

"La culpa es de los Mercaosh", pues a tomar por c*** los mercaos y ya no respiro. 

esto es demigrante + ejpaña haciendo el ridi ... quiero decir, haciéndolo regular en los JJOO, quiero que me devuelvan mi circooo :´(


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Atentos a la vela de las 14:50 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Pobres gacelillas, arreón por niveles.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHncoQfMaD0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


¿No os recuerda a alguien?


----------



## AssGaper (6 Ago 2012)

Como haya hoy un -7%, van a estallar anos por los aires.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Si hubiera ******** hoy tendría que habilitarse una auditoría sobre TODAS las órdenes realizadas sobre el futuro del culibex.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

A las 14:49 han soltado +40 pipos 8:

Vaya panda de golfos.


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

ya fufa...


----------



## AssGaper (6 Ago 2012)

ostia ***** que masacre.


----------



## Minakami Mai (6 Ago 2012)

14.50 ¿hemos muerto ya?


----------



## AssGaper (6 Ago 2012)

pues hemos palmado ya -1,30 % en un dos minutos


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

:XX: importante plaza africana :XX:


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> 14.50 ¿hemos muerto ya?



No te he visto en ninguna esquela...si no ves al gato es que estás viva


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ago 2012)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> 14.50 ¿hemos muerto ya?



99 veces....


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: importante plaza africana :XX:



No somos Uganda pero siempre podremos intentarlo. Hay que perseverar...


----------



## Dazis (6 Ago 2012)

El Ibex vuelve a cotizar con subidas después de casi cinco horas de parón por 'problemas técnicos' - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## burbubolsa (6 Ago 2012)

Están rescatando a Francia: todos los bonos con intereses negativos en la subasta.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí,

"Markus Soeder líder de la Unión Socialcristina, partido de la coalición en el poder de Merkel, dijo que *Alemania tiene que cortar con Grecia antes de 2012, antes de que sea demasiado tarde*. Igualmente dijo literalmente según la agencia Reuters: "dar asistencia a Grecia "es como tratar de irrigar un desierto". Además sostuvo: "en algún momento todo el mundo tiene que dejar la casa de la mamá y a Grecia le llegó la hora para eso""."


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si estuviéramos en los USA, BME tendría una penalización de cojones.
> 
> Esto es una golfada sin parangón.



Pues ahí la tiene, +2,75%


----------



## hydra69 (6 Ago 2012)

Y el barbas que dice?...


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Que cosas mas raras ocurren.

Hace unos días compré 2.000 IBE.

Hoy a primera hora 7.000 más.

Orden de venta con mercado abierto a 2,96.

Veo los futuros y con mercado parado modifico a 3,20.

Cancelo la orden. Me dice que orden retenida (cancelación rechazada, vamos)

Me conecto ahora y en la cuenta me ingresan 7.000 IBE vendidas a 2,83 a fecha 3 de agosto.

En el broker me aparecen las 7.000 vendidas a 2,96.

Y además, en la cuenta, además de los 19.000 euros de las 7.000 acciones a 2,83 me aparece pendiente de abono 20 y pico mil de las 7.000 a 2,96.

Vaya trifostio....a ver si lo regularizan que no me apetece pelearme con bancos,ostia!


----------



## Seren (6 Ago 2012)

Vaya fake del ibex, que listillos con la subasta...no apto para gente honrada. Yo por ahora ni con una pértiga.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Vaya fake del ibex, que listillos con la subasta...no apto para gente honrada. Yo por ahora ni con una pértiga.



Y en mi caso si no me jodia el ibex me jode el banco.

Les he escrito mail para que me lo regularicen.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Que cosas mas raras ocurren.
> 
> Hace unos días compré 2.000 IBE.
> 
> ...




Pero que lios os montais con ibe.  Es una inversion a 10 años vista (incluyendo la reinversion de div) y repsol a 5.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero que lios os montais con ibe.  Es una inversion a 10 años vista y repsol a 5.



Ningún lio, robar peras a Galán:fiufiu:

Sé que es un precio cojonudo este para más años...pero ahora mismo no puedo permitirme tener "retenidos" los leuros8:


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Vaaaamos Nadal.....


----------



## Hinel (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Señores, el BUND está ne máximos del día inocho:





Hinel dijo:


> Pues vende 10 contratos. No te arrepentirás. Saludos.




:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ningún lio, robar peras a Galán:fiufiu:
> 
> Sé que es un precio cojonudo este para más años...pero ahora mismo no puedo permitirme tener "retenidos" los leuros8:




Hace mas de una semana cancelaron todos los cortos a ibe. No te seria mas rentable quedarte con 1000/2000 accs y olvidarte de ellas. Lo que sacas en estos rebotes ya te lo da via div 7000*0,32=2240 eu al año entre enero y julio


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Cuando os llegue la nueva factura de la luz ya vereis que risa os va a dar (ahora facturan cada 20 dias y ha subido cerca de un 10%)


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

como ves a los leones pollastre (solo pregunto, no entraré)


----------



## tarrito (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaaaamos Nadal.....



http://www.gameboysite.com/chrome/880.html#.UB_NdvbN_Nd

:X


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace mas de una semana cancelaron todos los cortos a ibe. No te seria mas rentable quedarte con 1000/2000 accs y olvidarte de ellas. Lo que sacas en estos rebotes ya te lo da via div 7000*0,32=2240 eu al año entre enero y julio



El problema es que quiero tener el principal disponible. 

Prefiero comprar cuando más o menos creo que va a subir y venderlas con ganancias (o con mínimas pérdidas).

Lo que no quiero es comprar a 3 y aguantarlas entre 2,6 - 2,8 durante equis tiempo, aunque cobre dividendos. Quiero tener cash.

Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El problema es que quiero tener el principal disponible.
> 
> Prefiero comprar cuando más o menos creo que va a subir y venderlas con ganancias (o con mínimas pérdidas).
> 
> ...



En algun momento te quedaras fuera, aunque quien sabe igual las pillas a 1,8. No es que sea mejor un metodo que otro es mas cual se adapta mejor a la psicologia de cada uno. Si estas mas tranquilo asi, es mejor que continues como hasta ahora.


----------



## aitor33 (6 Ago 2012)

Me da que mañana lo siguen llevando para arriba se ha bajado mucha gente del tren


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir... y Ghkghk vaya dia han escogido para desconectar de la bolsa. Bbva,bme,repsol,ibe con el +4% por bandera


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> como ves a los leones pollastre (solo pregunto, no entraré)



Pues hay que tener mucho valor, mucho dinero, o mucha info privilegiada de lo que va a ocurrir, para desplegar unos 3000 netos a largo en la franja del 6K9, prácticamente en máximos de varios meses. 

Así está el chow de cat chow hoy.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Rv..... y Ghkghk vaya dia han escogido para desconectar de la bolsa. Bbva,bme,repsol,ibe con el +4% por bandera



GhkGhk ha dado órdenes de que la bolsa no le molestase mientras él descansaba, de ahí que la hayan desactivado esta mañana.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> GhkGhk ha dado órdenes de que la bolsa no le molestasen mientras él descansaba, de ahí que la hayan desactivado esta mañana.



Cuando mire el broker se va a llevar una grata sorpresa. Mas los dividendos de Bme en sep


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

se despiojaron pero bien con el pvto Draghi.....

ven caballeros? Cuando casi TODO el mundo abogaba por los 5.XXX estos se lían la manta a la cabeza y lo llevan por encima de los 7.000. 

700 puntos en dos días...y los han subido solos.

Cuando las gacelas crean que esto se va a los 7.500 y entre en los 7.1XX de mañana...entonces empiezan a distribuir en los 7.300 y ooooootra vez abajo.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

:, ibe +4,73% No me lo puedo creer con todo lo que me ha hecho sufrir el ...... de Galan. Se me saltan las lagrimas. Ghkghk apaga la bolsa y no vuelvas a encenderla en 3 años, quiero ver un gap +40%


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> :, ibe +4,73% No me lo puedo creer con todo lo que me ha hecho sufrir el ...... de Galan. Se me saltan las lagrimas. Ghkghk apaga la bolsa y no vuelvas a encenderla en 3 años, quiero ver un gap +40%



Tienes una buena decisión por delante:

1. - Pensar que estamos cambiando el ciclo primario bajista.

2. - Pensar que es un rebote manipulado por la historia de los bonos de tramo corto.

You choose, hamijo


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> se despiojaron pero bien con el pvto Draghi.....
> 
> ven caballeros? Cuando casi TODO el mundo abogaba por los 5.XXX estos se lían la manta a la cabeza y lo llevan por encima de los 7.000.
> 
> ...



Y cerrando el ibex, con dos cojones. 

Ni barridas de stops, ni esperar al cierre de la jornada, ni pollas en vinagre. Cuando digo que subo solo yo, subo solo yo.


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2012)

Mirad con calma lo bien que funcionan las cosas (de mayo), TECNICAS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-352.html#post6342381







Ojo ahora, porque el movimiento alcista de medio plazo para mí está cumplido y se encuentra en una zona un tanto complicada. Eso no quiere decir que tenga que caer a la de ya, ni siquiera que tenga que caer, sino que el objetivo ha sido alcanzado y que por ahora no veo nuevas referencias relevantes sobre las que plantear los siguientes probables movimientos del valor. Eso, teniendo en cuenta la zona de resistencias, hace que para estos días los niveles que marcaba hoy sean más bien un punto de venta y de verlas venir.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=MAP:SM

Menudo gap el de Mapfre. A 1,4 avise que estaba barata, pero claro es un negocio financiero y español. Se junta el hambre con las ganas de comer


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (6 Ago 2012)

Casi alcanzado el objetivo de 7.200, por como ha subido no se espera recorte, próximo objetivo 7600 del tirón y ahí veremos.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Quiero todo lo que puedas contar, sin poner en riesgo nuestras vidas. Trapos sucios como las bragas de la bernarda. Encripte el mensaje si asi lo necesita. Cambie la decimotercera letra de cada frase por una e, asi sabremos que no esta siendo vigilado.
> 
> Na, es broma. Pero eso de los hungaros me ha llamado la atencion, puede explicarse algo mas?





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora, si, ahora ya entiendo lo que ha querido decir. Si cuando las cosas se explican es mejor para todos.



Eso le pasa por haber estado desaparecido del hilo

01101101001
OJALOPEN
GARBANZOS011ATADOS
0100111000 en base 5 por el culo te la jinco....


Hoygan 7340?

Les remito al blog.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes una buena decisión por delante:
> 
> 1. - Pensar que estamos cambiando el ciclo primario bajista.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo llevo poca carga. No se donde estara el suelo. Esperaba que cayese a 2,4 para meterle un buen arreon, pero parece ser que me voy a quedar con las ganas.

Ibe +5,5% ¿Soy el unico iberdrolo que esta posteando hoy? No me po puedo creer, para un dia que se comporta mejor que el mercado y os vais a la playa


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2012)

<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/352925Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="153" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/352925Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Azul canal a corto, superarlo nos puede enviar a la zona de los 7340.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Como siempre los niveles diarios en naranja (canal principal), y las zonas objetivo por abajo.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
La ruptura arriba nos lleva a techo de canal a corto.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Hoy dedicado al Sr. Arminio.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Suerte señores.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
(En el último retroceso no tocó el primer nivel de entrada a BBVA que era 4.76, quedándose a 6 centimillos, por lo que nos hemos quedado fuera, de momento)</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<br />


Se me olvidó subirlo ayer...:ouch: (Digo al hilo, en el blog lleva dos días)


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

En vista de que esto sigue arriba, ¿qué cojones ha pasado hoy? ¿Han descubierto en Marte a un marciano con la camiseta de la roja berreando soy español, español, español?

Porque tener la bolsa cerrada cinco horas y abrir del tirón parriba, sin titubear, siendo los únicos en Europa que estamos tan eufóricos tiene que ser porque volvemos a estar en la champions lij.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Señores voten que este hilo se merece las 5 estrellas
> 
> Alicia Koplowitz entra en Ferrovial y multiplica su inversión en Iberdrola
> Alicia Koplowitz ha entrado en Ferrovial y ha multiplicado su inversión en Iberdrola durante el segundo trimestre del año a través de su sociedad de inversión de capital variable (sicav). A cierre del pasado mes de junio, la empresaria tenía unos 733.000 euros invertidos en títulos del grupo de construcción y servicios que preside Rafael del Pino. En cuanto a Iberdrola, la sicav de Koplowitz contaba con una inversión de 7,63 millones de euros en títulos de la eléctrica a cierre del semestre, frente a los 224.000 euros que sumaba a cierre de marzo.
> ...



Anda que podian dejar unas pocas iberdrolillas para los demas ( a 2,2-2,4).Entre esta y abello va a subir ibe a los 5 antes de lo previsto


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

el ibex esta muy sobrevendido y podria tener un gran rally alcista , pero es muy dependiente de lo que esten tramando los que mandan en europa , por eso es mejor mantenerse al margen , se puede aprovechar para mete sacas .

yo estoy siguiendo al oro , veo ahi guano de calidad


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente, creo que la explicación de Pepe Luí es válida. 

Las compras brutales de bonos a 2 años, están arrastrándolo todo. La sesión del Viernes fue una absoluta locura, no cuadraba por ningún lado, los algoritmos todos locos.

Y hoy, ese posicionamiento en 6K9, y casi 4000 netos en el pico de la sesión... ¿ pero a dónde vamos con esos números ? Está claro que los índices no están subiendo per se, sino por "explosión por simpatía", como decían los militares en los polvorines, de otros derivados.



The Hellion dijo:


> En vista de que esto sigue arriba, ¿qué cojones ha pasado hoy? ¿Han descubierto en Marte a un marciano con la camiseta de la roja berreando soy español, español, español?
> 
> Porque tener la bolsa cerrada cinco horas y abrir del tirón parriba, sin titubear, siendo los únicos en Europa que estamos tan eufóricos tiene que ser porque volvemos a estar en la champions lij.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Opinen libremente

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-intervencion-de-draghi-mercado-de-bonos.html


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

a ver si Mulder lo puede confirmar pero hoy han metido volumen por un tubo a una hora de cerrar más de 14000 contratos


----------



## JoshLopez (6 Ago 2012)

Sigo sin entender por que sube tanto


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

JoshLopez dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por que sube tanto



Dinero comprando "bienes" que se acaban. La esperanza de los banquitos comprando algo que les han dicho que les van a recomprar a un precio más alto.

No hay más. Ahora el quid es si realmente les van a recomprar los papelotes.


----------



## Artan0 (6 Ago 2012)

No ha dicho nada todavía el amigo Ben Shalom?


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2012)

Veo fundamental un cierre por encima de 6914, para considerar en serio esta subida.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Artan0 dijo:


> No ha dicho nada todavía el amigo Ben Shalom?



Poca cosa y nada relacionado con política monetaria ni el dato del paro del viernes.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

joder IBE 3,12....y con el ibex parado y futuros arriba no me han dejado cancelar la orden de venta a 2,96....panda de cabrones...mas de mil y pico pavos iría sacando en un día...


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Long en IBE. Aunque tengo una orden parcialmente ejecutada en 2,85. Sólo he cargado la mitad de lo que había ordenado ienso:





muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que los demas indices no quieren acompañar , veo que tengo hecho el dia y mejor cierro largos en ibertrola , espero seguir con la estrategia .
> 
> largos ibertrola warrant comprado a 0.50 y vendidas a 0,54 :baba:



Gato, cojoneh, si tu hubieras esperado...

Líquido la mierda orden que me entró está mañana. 220 Leuros pa la buchaca.

Manu_alcala
"Menos da una piedra"

PD-Sr Ponzi, no me sermonee, he elegido la pastilla roja.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

JoshLopez dijo:


> Sigo sin entender por que sube tanto



En el mundo institucional (i.e., la gente con pasta) está muy extendida la práctica del hedging, lo que podríamos traducir para entendernos rápido como "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta".

Ellos nunca compran un sólo instrumento aislado (por ejemplo bonos, futuros, o lo que sea) sino que siempre suelen "hacer una cartera" (por así llamarlo). Muchas veces incluso sus propias normas de funcionamiento interna se lo exigen, tal que "el fondo de inversión Smithson, Peponian & Co. nunca deberá tener más de un 25% invertido en bonos, más de un 30% en índices europeos, más de un ... etc . etc. ".

Así que cuando ocurre uno de estos raros eventos en los cuales se interesan por un instrumento concreto (en este caso, bonos a 2 años) muchas veces se ven "obligados" a comprar junto con los bonos otro % determinado de otros instrumentos.

Por eso todos los algoritmos se vuelven locos: porque los índices suben, esencialmente, "mágicamente", sin ningún tipo de matemática subyacente, dado que el "tomate" está en otro instrumento, que es el que está creando la asimetría.


----------



## Claca (6 Ago 2012)

Ya que comenté en BBVA, veamos qué aspecto tiene su hermano. SANTANDER:


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Líquido la mierda orden que me entró está mañana. 220 Leuros pa la buchaca.
> 
> Manu_alcala
> *"Menos da una piedra"*




Quizás éste es el gráfico que estaba buscando para su post ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En el mundo institucional (i.e., la gente con pasta) está muy extendida la práctica del hedging, lo que podríamos traducir para entendernos rápido como "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta".
> 
> Ellos nunca compran un sólo instrumento aislado (por ejemplo bonos, futuros, o lo que sea) sino que siempre suelen "hacer una cartera" (por así llamarlo). Muchas veces incluso sus propias normas de funcionamiento interna se lo exigen, tal que "el fondo de inversión Smithson, Peponian & Co. nunca deberá tener más de un 25% invertido en bonos, más de un 30% en índices europeos, más de un ... etc . etc. ".
> 
> ...



Comentario magistral :Aplauso:. Que Dios le pague su altruismo didáctico. Muchas gracias.


----------



## FranR (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Comentario magistral :Aplauso:. Que Dios le pague su altruismo didáctico. Muchas gracias.



Altruismo?







Ya está tardando, por privi le da el Apartado de Correos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2012)

No me cuadra para nada el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex con el precio.

Leoncios vendiendo y precio en subida libre. 

Claro que no ha sido un día muy normal.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ago 2012)

pollastre nunca pensé que dijera esto pero tienes la misma opinión que Carpartos


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> No me cuadra para nada el volumen de los leoncios del Ibex con el precio.
> 
> Leoncios vendiendo y precio en subida libre.
> 
> Claro que no ha sido un día muy normal.



¿estás seguro que han vendido?


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre nunca pensé que dijera esto pero tienes la misma opinión que Carpartos



Ya, si por eso decía que por esta vez estaba de acuerdo con PepeLuí.

Es que ya sabemos todos que PepeLuí es _mucho _Pepeluí :: ... esto es, cuando abandona su fastidiosa actitud siemprelarguista y lloriqueocuandoenrealidadyonolovalguista.


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Comentario magistral :Aplauso:. Que Dios le pague su altruismo didáctico. Muchas gracias.




Altruismo didáctico ? :rolleye:

Maese Pollastre acaba de decirte que, si para comprar un solomillo tiene que incendiar tu vehículo para hacer espacio para el propio, todo es pura "composición de cartera".

Es una AMENAZA en toda la regla pero hecha con su particular encanto y "charme" que tiende a engañarte.

Trata de armar una estrategia que afecte una posición armada por las "manos fuertes" del foro (ghkghk por ejemplo) y verás lo que te ocurre. ::


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

Desde 8000 km le digo:

-anden con cuidado no vaya a ser que paguen el festival que algunos ya se han dado.
-que España no sale adelante por mucho que suban Repsol, los drolos y Timofónica. Vendrán los men in black y ajustarán provocando la recesión "maja".
-no hay volumen ni hoy ni el viernes (quizá esto más importante). Puede seguir subiendo pero ojo .....

Las Gamesas están pidiendo a gritos un velón del +12%. Ya veremos si llega o no. Iberdrola ha subido entre el viernes y hoy un total de casi el 20% sobre el mínimo del viernes ............ SIN VOLUMEN. Las necesidades de recaudación del gobierno siguen intactas por lo que la nueva regulación energética va a ser bastante lesiva para las eléctricas.

Corto.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Gato, cojoneh, si tu hubieras esperado...
> 
> Líquido la mierda orden que me entró está mañana. 220 Leuros pa la buchaca.
> 
> ...



http://www.taringa.net/posts/apunte...a-pastilla-azul-o-la-roja---Morfeo---Neo.html

La roja es ir al pais de las maravillas....¿Seria la azul?


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ago 2012)

Bueno, he parado en una estación de servicio de la A3(estoy de viaje hacia mis vacaciones).

Llevo algo mas de un 10% en iberdrola y un 20% en Repsol (busquen el post de compra, desde el iPhone me cuesta buscar) el jueves no me echaron de milagro (stop al 10% y se quedo en un 8% creo recordar).

Pero ahora me viene mi duda gacelera, cierro?

Mañana me quitaran las ganancias vía gap?

Bueno, me tomo un café y sigo el cierre en el iPhone

Edito: cerrado todo. Con lo sacado me pago las vacaciones y el anillo que compre a mi chica (Sr. Ghk sigo sus pasos... Pero tardare mas en firmar  )


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ya que comenté en BBVA, veamos qué aspecto tiene su hermano. SANTANDER:



Bienvenido maestro.Muchas gracias por el post de Repsol


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

Veo Tesla y me revuelve el estómago. Me sacó por unos centimillos y dos días después estaría ganando ya un +10%.


----------



## JoshLopez (6 Ago 2012)

Que grande es este hilo cada dia aprendo mas de economia i bolsa un saludo


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Habla Ud. demasiado, monaguillo. Los poderes fácticos del HVEI35 me han hecho llegar su inquietud por ciertas declaraciones... inadecuadas de Ud. 

Comprenda que aquí no podemos tolerar las insumisiones. Primero sería Ud., y luego, ¿quién? Hasta Claca exigiría que le llevásemos el tupperware al recreo, para comer caliente.

Me apuntaré en la agenda del loliphone el decirle a los _chicos _que le echen una "visita de cortesía" para este mes de Agosto, para que le expliquen esto _con todo lujo de detalles_ :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Nico dijo:


> Altruismo didáctico ? :rolleye:
> 
> Maese Pollastre acaba de decirte que, si para comprar un solomillo tiene que incendiar tu vehículo para hacer espacio para el propio, todo es pura "composición de cartera".
> 
> ...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿estás seguro que han vendido?









Paquetes de más de 20 contratos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Gatuno peruano has estado sembrado. Como dicen en mi tierra es de bien nacido ser bien agradecido  Felicidades ibe +8,73%


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

Habrá que ir saliendo. ¿Quién está de guardia en la trinchera?


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

Revisen Trina Solar, ahí puede haber una perla que de serlo se verá en un par de días si peponian sigue sin correa y borrachón por los mercados.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gatuno peruano has estado sembrado. Como dicen en mi tierra es de bien nacido ser bien agradecido  Felicidades ibe +8,73%



Pero qué dice ustec, el Jato compró y a los pocos minutos vendió....no olió el subidón.

Es un crack,un catacracko


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que eliges, la pastilla azul o la roja - Morfeo - Neo - Taringa!
> 
> La roja es ir al pais de las maravillas....¿Seria la azul?




La roja, significa salir de Matrix :rolleye:.


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Habrá que ir saliendo. ¿Quién está de guardia en la trinchera?



Yo después de unas escaramuzas con ojete frescor ando 100% liquidez.

Bueno, en cartera unas irrecuperables sniace, zeltia, sos y tef de hace unos años...::

Esperaremos a los 5.XXX para entrar....será en octubre.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Altruismo didáctico ? :rolleye:
> 
> Maese Pollastre acaba de decirte que, si para comprar un solomillo tiene que incendiar tu vehículo para hacer espacio para el propio, todo es pura "composición de cartera".
> 
> ...



Es exactamente como lo he entendido. :rolleye:. Vendí hace unos minutos, antes de su comentario.


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Es exactamente como lo he entendido. :rolleye:. Vendí hace unos minutos, antes de su comentario.



Oh, vamos, vamos... yo nunca sería capaz de coger ni 10 euros que fueran suyos.

oh wait....


----------



## matt (6 Ago 2012)

Vender antes de lo ocho mil del IBEX es dejar de ganar . Cuando vuelvan en sept si tienen gue... que compren


----------



## Seren (6 Ago 2012)

El futuro de la bolsa española y el culibex en el video inside

Los afganos, pendientes de la crisis econmica en Espaa | Mundo | elmundo.es


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La roja, significa salir de Matrix :rolleye:.



Vaya escaramuzas.

Lo que yo busco en iberdrola se puede representar bastante bien con este grafico


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya escaramuzas.
> 
> Lo que yo busco en iberdrola se puede representar bastante bien con este grafico



¿Qué significa la tercera línea, la que tiene la leyenda fuera de la imagen?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (6 Ago 2012)

En subasta han comprado bastante, como la mitad del saldo negativo se ha esfumado.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Qué significa la tercera línea, la que tiene la leyenda fuera de la imagen?




Company profits. No hemos visto aun ninguna empresa cotizar por debajo de sus beneficios (y no creo que lo veamos). Pero bueno mi intencion era mostrar los 2 primeros graficos


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ago 2012)

Muuuuuuuuuaaaahhhhhhhhhh muuuuuuaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cantor (6 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Edito: cerrado todo. Con lo sacado me pago las vacaciones y el anillo que compre a mi chica (Sr. Ghk sigo sus pasos... Pero tardare mas en firmar  )



enhorabuena!! cómo se nota que son ustedes jóvenes ... y novatos 
en serio, me alegro, ya sé que no es pa ahora, pero me alegra...


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo después de unas escaramuzas con ojete frescor ando 100% liquidez.
> 
> Bueno, en cartera unas irrecuperables sniace, zeltia, sos y tef de hace unos años...::
> 
> Esperaremos a los 5.XXX para entrar....será en octubre.



Yo creo que otra vuelta en el gusano loco se podrá dar antes de que se nos caiga el cielo encima.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Revisen Trina Solar, ahí puede haber una perla que de serlo se verá en un par de días si peponian sigue sin correa y borrachón por los mercados.




Porque estoy dentro de GEVO, si no TRINA me da para señal para entrar :baba:.


----------



## Navarrorum (6 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Paquetes de más de 20 contratos.



Disculpe pero, yo, usuario del prorealtime...¿No sabra como sacar este magnifico indicativo? Utilizo el Konkorde para conocer la entrada/salida de los leoncios pero no es del todo fiable por lo que veo...

Se agradeceria enormemente caro amigo....

[genuflexo mode=off]

Edito:Segun el Konkorde los leoncios han entrado en el IBEX entre hoy y el viernes como si no hubiera mañana. Hay que remontarse a sep 2011 para ver una entrada tan brutal....Pero no se...como le digo no se si es seguro...

EDITO II : Mis indicadores indican correccion entre mañana y pasado de 300 puntillos minimo. Todos los indicadores estan por la nubes y tiene que corregir y ademas a gusto....

[Chulo-noobs mode= ON]:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El futuro de la bolsa española y el culibex en el video inside
> 
> Los afganos, pendientes de la crisis econmica en Espaa | Mundo | elmundo.es



Joder, los afganos, los húngaros, tenemos a lo mejor de cada casa pendiente de lo que hacemos. 

Los únicos que faltan son los de la mara salvatrucha... oh, wait, jato ¿de dónde dice que es usted?


----------



## oriolaka (6 Ago 2012)

Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, en caso hipotético de que el fondo de rescate re-compre en masa todos esos bonos a 2 años, los institucionales ya no necesitaran mas ese hedging.. con lo que la caida del Ibex podria ser doblemente brutal: por un lado el deshacer-se del hedging que usted dice, y por otro el sentimiento negativo general que todo se va al garete... :8:




pollastre dijo:


> En el mundo institucional (i.e., la gente con pasta) está muy extendida la práctica del hedging, lo que podríamos traducir para entendernos rápido como "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta".
> 
> Ellos nunca compran un sólo instrumento aislado (por ejemplo bonos, futuros, o lo que sea) sino que siempre suelen "hacer una cartera" (por así llamarlo). Muchas veces incluso sus propias normas de funcionamiento interna se lo exigen, tal que "el fondo de inversión Smithson, Peponian & Co. nunca deberá tener más de un 25% invertido en bonos, más de un 30% en índices europeos, más de un ... etc . etc. ".
> 
> ...


----------



## Sipanha (6 Ago 2012)

oriolaka dijo:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, en caso hipotético de que el fondo de rescate re-compre en masa todos esos bonos a 2 años, los institucionales ya no necesitaran mas ese hedging.. con lo que no la caida del Ibex podria ser doblemente brutal: por un lado el deshacer-se del hedging que usted dice, y por otro el sentimiento negativo general que todo se va al garete... :8:



Que lo compren en masa no significa que se vayan a recomprar en masa, puede perfectamente ser un plan de re-compra a lo largo de un determinado tiempo.

El crack puede venir si el BCE de repente dice digo donde dijo Diego... ahí si que vendría un catacrok, y conociendo al Droghi....


----------



## paulistano (6 Ago 2012)

oriolaka dijo:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, en caso hipotético de que el fondo de rescate re-compre en masa todos esos bonos a 2 años, los institucionales ya no necesitaran mas ese hedging.. con lo que no la caida del Ibex podria ser doblemente brutal: por un lado el deshacer-se del hedging que usted dice, y por otro el sentimiento negativo general que todo se va al garete... :8:



Yo soy de letras y lo que dicen muchos foreros por aquí la verdad es que me viene muy bien, por un lado aprendo un poquito y por otro me muestran lo ijnorante que soy por lo que me animo a leer más sobre ciertos temas.

Como decía Bertok en su abanico, no perdamos la perspectiva. La perspectiva es que el Reino de España no tiene pasta para devolver todo lo que debe (con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva). Ni la tendrá. A partir de ahí que la gente se haga las pajas mentales que quiera con los 8miles, 9miles y 17miles.

La cruda realidad despertará a más de uno con un agujero de -40% en sus himbersiones.

Se nota mucho que hoy me he quedado en liquidez????:XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo soy de letras y lo que dicen muchos foreros por aquí la verdad es que me viene muy bien, por un lado aprendo un poquito y por otro me muestran lo ijnorante que soy por lo que me animo a leer más sobre ciertos temas.
> 
> Como decía Bertok en su abanico, no perdamos la perspectiva. La perspectiva es que el Reino de España no tiene pasta para devolver todo lo que debe (con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva). Ni la tendrá. A partir de ahí que la gente se haga las pajas mentales que quiera con los 8miles, 9miles y 17miles.
> 
> ...



España está quebrada y desde América se huele perfectamente. Es de los que más se habla y de lo que más se opina.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> España está quebrada y desde América se huele perfectamente. Es de los que más se habla y de lo que más se opina.



entonces corro a comprar porque ustec no da ni una señol hojos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces corro a comprar porque ustec no da ni una señol hojos :ouch:



Entiendo que Trina te suena a bebida con/sin gas así que up to you!. Me pillas un poco lejos y con dificultad para conectarme, si no te dedicaba un buen poema para que te animes un poco. Por aquí gatos no veo pero sí muchas ardillas que terminan siendo de tu "línea" genética.


----------



## ponzi (6 Ago 2012)

Algun quimico o ingeniero en la sala

Combustible GLP, ¿la alternativa a la gasolina? - Ecomotor.es

¿Como puede afectar esto a ibe,gas y repsol?


----------



## atlanterra (6 Ago 2012)

El GLP no es mas que Gas Natural Licuado. No es ninguna novedad puesto que ya existen coches y autobuses con este tipo de combustible.

Entre los inconvenientes, está la autonomia y el riesgo asociado a almacenar combustible a presión.

Yo particularmente no le veo mucho futuro. No deja de ser lo mismo de siempre, quemar combustibles fósiles.... El futuro es eléctrico.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> El GLP no es mas que Gas Natural Licuado. No es ninguna novedad puesto que ya existen coches y autobuses con este tipo de combustible.
> 
> Entre los inconvenientes, está la autonomia y el riesgo asociado a almacenar combustible a presión.
> 
> Yo particularmente no le veo mucho futuro. No deja de ser lo mismo de siempre, quemar combustibles fósiles.... El futuro es eléctrico.



................ para este tipo de cosas le he dicho a mi mujer que me llevo un notebook con 3G ...... El futuro está en los coches eléctricos alimentados por vatios de Iberdrola. Es de cajón 

El negocio repuntará cuando el desgraciado de Floren y los Bankias salgan del accionariado.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Algun quimico o ingeniero en la sala
> 
> Combustible GLP, ¿la alternativa a la gasolina? - Ecomotor.es
> 
> ¿Como puede afectar esto a ibe,gas y repsol?




Es medianamente rentable por que pagas menos de impuestos de glp que por gasoil, si se extiende el uso del glp, el estado seguro que quiere su parte del pastel y dejara de ser rentable


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

Bernie pone esta semana 70.000 millones de dolares en deuda nuevamente a tipos ridículos.

La guía de fondo en el SP se ve claramente en el ProShares VIX Short Term que está cayendo muy muy notablemente indicando "no fear". Está a la mitad ahora mismo respecto al valor de hace unos meses cuando el SP estaba en el mismo nivel actual. Vean por ello, la ausencia total de miedo que existe en el mercado usano. El ProShares es una máquina de posibilitar ganar dinero en el lado short.

Por cierto, me saltó el stop profit en Trina, 19 centavos de dolar por acción de reward.


----------



## Janus (6 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Es medianamente rentable por que pagas menos de impuestos de glp que por gasoil, si se extiende el uso del glp, el estado seguro que quiere su parte del pastel y dejara de ser rentable



El gas natural está muy bajo, tanto que no hace tanto se equiparaba a precios de hace 10 años. Esto ha reventado por completo, junto con temas medioambientales, a las carboneras usanas ya que las eléctricas están poniendo foco en el gas para producir electricidad con los ciclos combinados.

La situación es tan compleja que hasta la afamada Chesapeake ha estado cerca de colapsarse (tiene algún que otro mil millón de dolares prestado por Goldman Sachs al 8,5% de interés y a corto plazo).

No obstante, la situación tiende a cambiar. En concreto Chesapeake ha anulado todas las coberturas en derivados que le protegían de bajadas del producto. Este hecho es muy relevante porque Chesapeake es un auténtico monstruo en el mundo de los derivados en Gas Natural.


----------



## bertok (6 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo soy de letras y lo que dicen muchos foreros por aquí la verdad es que me viene muy bien, por un lado aprendo un poquito y por otro me muestran lo ijnorante que soy por lo que me animo a leer más sobre ciertos temas.
> 
> Como decía Bertok en su abanico, no perdamos la perspectiva. *La perspectiva es que el Reino de España no tiene pasta para devolver todo lo que debe* (con todas las consecuencias que ello conlleva). Ni la tendrá. A partir de ahí que la gente se haga las pajas mentales que quiera con los 8miles, 9miles y 17miles.
> 
> ...



La perspectiva es fundamental. Es crítico saber lo que tenemos por delante:

- El Reino de España *no se puede financiar a largo plazo*.
- El Reino de España tiene dificultades para financiarse a corto plazo. De hecho *el bono a 2 años no es sostenible a los niveles actuales*.
- El Reino de España gasta el doble de lo que ingresa.
- La deuda privada *no se va a pagar nunca*.
- La deuda pública *es un lastre demasiado pesado*. Ya no queda ningún margen de acción.
- Durante muchos años tendremos +5 millones de parados que no podrán consumir.
- Los ajustes serán insoportables para muchos millones de españoles.
- La confictividad social se va a disparar y ninguna economía crece de forma sostenible con las calles ardiendo.
- El Reino de España decrecerá su PIB en los próximos 3 años. Con los niveles de deuda actuales, *una situación así no es superable*.
- El consumo interno se va a reducir una barbaridad. Romperá todos los niveles inferiores desde que se tienen estadísticas.
- En este escenario, *el volumen de negocio patrio de nuestras empresas dará márgenes negativos*. Las que estén endeudadas, la mayor parte, tendrán que vender activos rentables en el extranjero porque la deuda y sus intereses las pondrán en tela de juicio su viabilidad.
- .......

Con estas perspectivas, ¿quién se cree que vamos a disfrutar de un ciclo de prosperidad en los próximos 5-10 años?.

Respecto a la bolsa, es cierto que se anticipa, pero es ahora cuando realmente se va a producir el DESPLOME al calor de la tijera que se va a meter en todo lo que huela a euros en este país. *Nos adentramos, sin ninguna duda, en un escenario a la griega con unos cuantos años por delante con las calles en armas y decrecimiento generalizado de la actividad*.

Las bolsas se mueven por flujos monetarios. el que quiera entender que entienda ....

A algunos os conozco, a otros no, pero me sale la inquietud de recomendaros TODA LA PRUDENCIA DEL MUNDO y mucha calma. Todavía no ha empezado el derrumbe.

Suerte hamijos.

P.D: Lo de la bolsa es secundario, lo realmente importante es a donde nos dirigimos.


----------



## gamba (6 Ago 2012)

El GLP tiene poca seguridad en este país donde te cambian las normas del juego a mitad de partida, cualquier te meten un impuesto que te doble el precio. Por ahora la vanguardia está en los híbridos, aunque yo hasta que no lo monten en un coche que no dé vergüenza ajena no me meteré.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Ago 2012)

Qué feote el SP, ¿no?


----------



## The Hellion (6 Ago 2012)

Y definitivamente, nadie de BME se digna en dar una explicación medio razonable. Cinco horas sin cotizaciones, dos horas y media de "subasta", un subidón bestial y es que ni siquiera nos mandan circular. 

Yo pensaba que la pasta que estuviese en la bolsa se la podían llevar los leoncios, no el guardián del zoológico. Manda cojones. A los abueletes les meten a la fuerza en la jaula con las preferentes. A los que estamos voluntariamente en este circo, nos dejan cinco horas atados de pies y manos y nadie da una explicación. Y dentro de un tiempo nos extrañará que digan que *toman prestadas nuestras posiciones temporalmente debido a las excepcionales circunstancias*, y que dentro de dos años nos devolverán el importe líquido. 

Suena a broma, pero también sonaba a broma el episodio de los Simpson en el que Lisa era presidente de Estados Unidos, y miren ustedes

[YOUTUBE]X6zWTwK4mys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (6 Ago 2012)

oriolaka dijo:


> Entonces, si lo he entendido bien, en caso hipotético de que el fondo de rescate re-compre en masa todos esos bonos a 2 años, los institucionales ya no necesitaran mas ese hedging.. con lo que la caida del Ibex podria ser doblemente brutal: por un lado el deshacer-se del hedging que usted dice, y por otro el sentimiento negativo general que todo se va al garete... :8:





Sipanha dijo:


> Que lo compren en masa no significa que se vayan a recomprar en masa, puede perfectamente ser un plan de re-compra a lo largo de un determinado tiempo.
> 
> El crack puede venir si el BCE de repente dice digo donde dijo Diego... ahí si que vendría un catacrok, y conociendo al Droghi....




Sr. Oriolaka, no soy institucional, así que sólo puedo ofrecerle un "educated guess" de lo que podría ocurrir: el motivo de la compra brutal de los bonos a 2 años es porque "alguienes" piensan que el BCE va a demandarlos a muy corto plazo (digamos, dos meses, por cuanto todas las apuestas dan a finales de Septiembre como la fecha para la intervención _de iure _de España).

Esto sugiere que, efectivamente, con la formalización oficial del rescate español, podría venir (debería venir) un selloff distribuido en varios índices. Por cuanto, entiendo yo, la necesidad de mantener en cartera ciertos % de activos distintos a los bonos, desaparerá en el momento en que hacemos offset en la posición de dichos bonos. Eso, *en principio*.

Ahora bien, selloff, ¿de qué magnitud? Resulta que los algoritmos nos dicen cosas bastante curiosas en estos últimos días. Cierto y verdad que el precio ha subido mucho (indiscutible, a la simple inspección de los charts) pero el volumen, en mi opinión, no ha acompañado lo que debiera. Que no significa que sea un volumen bajo, sino precisamente lo que he dicho: que no ha sido el que debiera.

Bien pudiera ser entonces, que un selloff de lo comprado en éste hedging, no tuviera las consecuencias apocalípticas (en forma de guano infernal) que algunos esperan. Este momento táctico es tan complejo, que me es imposible adelantarle más sin ver cómo se desarrollan las próximas sesiones.

Lo cierto y verdad es que hace ya cosa de dos meses que vivimos un momento excepcionalmente complejo en los índices, donde se está jugando la formalización de un suelo l/p. Los matices son tantos, las anécdotas tan numerosas, y la historia tan rica, que sería imposible describirla por escrito aunque me diera Ud. 100 posts. 

En todo caso, mi recomendación es que tenga cuidado con esta subida: no es técnica, no es algorítmica, y hay algunas juntas más que le chirrían, las cuales no discutiré aquí ( [c] Gandalf :: ). Está inducida por arrastre derivado de otro instrumento (soberanos a 2 años), y muy pocas personas ahora mismo - creo yo - saben a ciencia cierta lo que pasará cuando ese instrumento deje de ser objeto de deseo de las manos fuertes.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno, después de cenar y de ponerme cómodo en la humedad de la playa puedo decir que me alegro de haber cerrado, los futuros van planos y a mi eso me enerva.

Que pasen feliz noche


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y definitivamente, nadie de BME se digna en dar una explicación medio razonable. Cinco horas sin cotizaciones, dos horas y media de "subasta", un subidón bestial y es que ni siquiera nos mandan circular.
> 
> Yo pensaba que la pasta que estuviese en la bolsa se la podían llevar los leoncios, no el guardián del zoológico. Manda cojones. A los abueletes les meten a la fuerza en la jaula con las preferentes. A los que estamos voluntariamente en este circo, nos dejan cinco horas atados de pies y manos y nadie da una explicación. Y dentro de un tiempo nos extrañará que digan que *toman prestadas nuestras posiciones temporalmente debido a las excepcionales circunstancias*, y que dentro de dos años nos devolverán el importe líquido.
> 
> ...



Fuera de coñas, hasta a mí me parece un escándalo. Voy a obligar a Zoido a mandarle una caja bombones 

Y cuando BME ope a la Deutsche Bourse, va a traducir usted los contratos. Por supuesto, las fotos de las italianas de este año se la voy a dedicar. 

Hago todo lo que puedo. Y a quien da lo que tiene, no se le puede pedir mas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Ago 2012)

Aquí * Cuervo Negro - Vigilante de la Noche**:*

Primero el _mini flash crash_ el pasado miércoles en el New York Stock Exchange por un fallo técnico en los ordenadores de Knight Capital. Esta mañana fue el Ibex el que dio la nota. Y ahora es *el mercado de derivados de Tokio* el que está suspendido por un error en el sistema....


_Algo esta pasado ahí fuera_


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

Guanos dias.

Yo hoy no opero, ya que estamos en tierra de nadie y veo demasiada gacela larga.

Suerte


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/353802Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="153" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/353802Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
Solo dos ideas:<br />
<br />
Intradía: Canal principal superado por arriba nos dirige a la zona superior del canal a corto (7340), por abajo a tener en cuenta, el canal (con mucho peso en el intradía) y especialmente la línea roja, que incrementa notablemente la posibilidad de nuevo castañazo.<br />
<br />
A corto: Se mantiene el objetivo, si al cierre aguantamos los 6.900<br />
<br />
Suerte


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

ni que se fueran a acabar...que manera de comprar....


----------



## aitor33 (7 Ago 2012)

superado nivel 7134 a la primera


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> superado nivel 7134 a la primera



Ahora hay que ver como se comporta, en el siguiente toque.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

.
IBERDROLA +4.03 % :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora hay que ver como se comporta, en el siguiente toque.



.
A este paso el siguiente toque a los 7.134 ya si eso lo dejarán para 2.013.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

vaya con guanesa e ibertrola ....noragüenas


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

Esto no lo había visto nunca, TREMENDO.

Literalmente en niveles meten pólvora.

Venga necesito ese toquecito al nivel, a ver si vemos algo claro.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vaya con guanesa e ibertrola ....noragüenas



.
SI, los húngaros se están quedando con todas, al parecer:


098y09832y140978;HhHHHyYYYYhhhYT:¿?¿?/JALLLLLLL:0111010


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A este paso el siguiente toque a los 7.134 ya si eso lo dejarán para 2.013.



Su falta de Fed solo es superada por el Jato 

Es demasiado importante el nivel para saltarlo así como así.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!

Confirmo que ayer el volumen del futuro del Ibex fue vendedor, al menos por la tarde, no mucho pero vendedor, aunque con el contado parado todo el día no tengo forma de saber si esta información es errónea.

Hoy los leoncios están comprando a buen ritmo y cada vez compran más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI, los húngaros se están quedando con todas, al parecer:
> 
> 
> 098y09832y140978;HhHHHyYYYYhhhYT:¿?¿?/JALLLLLLL:0111010



No seas machista! 

Ellas también quieren su parte del pastel!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Su falta de Fed solo es superada por el Jato
> 
> Es demasiado importante el nivel para saltarlo así como así.



.
HA bajado hasta 7.126 y ahora 7.190. Da gusto operar con su info :Aplauso: Yo aquí me bajo con +100. thanks.


----------



## juanfer (7 Ago 2012)

Comprad, comprad antes que desconecten el IBEX.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

.
pecata thankea pero no postea, boy a phrovar haver si hasi ...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> pecata thankea pero no postea, boy a phrovar haver si hasi ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

No digo ná y lo digo tó....

Mis gatos | Foro-gatos

YA sabemos donde se fapea el JJJ ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

corto futuro sp500 1395


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2012)

Iberdrolillas de mi alma...


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2012)

Hay que ser salvaje, pero salvaje.

Qué forma de comprar Daxies, puro espectáculo.

Se han pulido todos los relevantes superiores intra, como si fueran mantequilla. 

Sólo los ha parado (de momento) el último, la Maginot superior. Y ya veremos....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

pequeños padawanos cuidado con el ibex que llega sobrecomprado a la resistencia del 7200 ::

sp500 en la clavicular del HCH pullback de manual y tambien sobrecompradisimo y vix practicamente en soporte


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Ago 2012)

Parece que las orcas ya se han cansado de jugar con la foca...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que ser salvaje, pero salvaje.
> 
> Qué forma de comprar Daxies, puro espectáculo.
> 
> ...



bueno gacelillas ya sabeis que cuando señol polla-stre se emociona con estas demostraciones de poder alcista , to se viene abajo , lo mismo que cuando habia un huevonazo que compraba y hacia un maravilloso despliegue :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

mis cortos futuro sp500 1395 ya en positivo :baba:


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Je! Knight Capital palma 400k millones... pues nada. emite 400k millones en *preferentes* que además suscirbe su competencia hasta quedarse con el equivalente 73% del capital y a los accionistas que les den...


Edito: las "preferred shares" tal vez debería traducirlas como canjeables/convertibles y no como preferentes, porque las preferentes en españa no son directamente convertibles en acciones ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno gacelillas ya sabeis que cuando señol polla-stre se emociona con estas demostraciones de poder alcista , to se viene abajo , lo mismo que cuando habia un huevonazo que compraba y hacia un maravilloso despliegue :XX:



Líbrenos, Señol Don Jato, de caer en la tentación,

el pipo nuestro de cada día, danosle hoy también,

y no permita que caigamos en la bull trap de turno,

así pongan un ají en el pisco como otro en su ojete,

amén


----------



## @@strom (7 Ago 2012)

Hay q reconocer q el jato como indicador de sentimiento contrario no tiene precio


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> Hay q reconocer q el jato como indicador de sentimiento contrario no tiene precio



sentimiento contrario


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Je! Knight Capital palma 400k millones... pues nada. emite 400k millones en *preferentes* que además suscirbe su competencia hasta quedarse con el equivalente 73% del capital y a los accionistas que les den...
> 
> 
> Edito: las "preferred shares" tal vez debería traducirlas como canjeables/convertibles y no como preferentes, porque las preferentes en españa no son directamente convertibles en acciones ¿no?



Es lo mismo que lo de MF Global, fraude, trampas y más trampas disfrazado de "errores técnicos" y encubierto por los bancos centrales y gobiernos que "obligan" al resto del tinglado a hacerse cargo del marrón (como lo del LTCM).

Acordaos cómo en agosto del año pasado sucedieron cosas rarísimas con el diferencial de los bonos italianos y españoles (que era donde andaba metido MF Global), también Obama llamaba a Merkel y a ZP.

Y ahora lo mismo, cosas raras y activos que se ven arrastrados, correlaciones entre activos que aparecen y desaparecen...

Draghi diciendo una cosa ahora y otra mañana ¿os acordáis de la Salgado saliendo a la palestra en agosto a contar tonterías?, lo que haga falta para poder cerrar posiciones y arreglar desaguisados sin que cante mucho.

Porque claro, con las elecciones en octubre no es posible un nuevo agosto de 2011.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

el jran MV va corto en el futuro del sp500 1395 , apliquen el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista bajo su propio riesgo gacelillas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Esos hidepvtas son capaces de joder a medio mundo con tal de no perder un céntimo.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esos hidepvtas son capaces de joder a medio mundo con tal de no perder un céntimo.



un respect señol gaybush :no:


----------



## Rcn7 (7 Ago 2012)

alguien me puede explicar así brevemente... ¿porqué coño ahora la bolsa pega este subidón? Corresponde al comportamiento irracional del ser shumano o es que hay algo de lo que no me he dado cuenta?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respect señol gaybush :no:



Calle gacelón, no me refería a ustéd.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Rcn7 dijo:


> alguien me puede explicar así brevemente... ¿porqué coño ahora la bolsa pega este subidón? Corresponde al comportamiento irracional del ser shumano o es que hay algo de lo que no me he dado cuenta?



con que tengas claro que lo que realmente quieren son tus aurelios, habrás recorrido la mayor parte del camino.

El resto es manipulación.


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respect señol gaybush :no:



Se considera usted un leoncio que se da por ofendido?

No se nos suba de Jato hombre, que ya sabe que a nosotros nos gusta así


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Rcn7 dijo:


> alguien me puede explicar así brevemente... ¿porqué coño ahora la bolsa pega este subidón? Corresponde al comportamiento irracional del ser shumano o es que hay algo de lo que no me he dado cuenta?



es la volatilidad , cuando hay tanta se producen estos giros , peponazos y guanazos , por eso creo que al ibex aun le queda la ultima pata bajista , la pata de elefante


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Se considera usted un leoncio que se da por ofendido?
> 
> No se nos suba de Jato hombre, que ya sabe que a nosotros nos gusta así



estuve a punto de mandarle a los gurkas pero al final pense que no seria muy fino si lo hiciera


----------



## Silenciosa (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estuve a punto de mandarle a los gurkas pero al final pense que no seria muy fino si lo hiciera



Usted puede mandarme donde quiera que no me ofendo.

Le doy inmunidad jatogatica.

Con el día que llevo hoy poco me ofende ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted puede mandarme donde quiera que no me ofendo.
> 
> Le doy inmunidad jatogatica.
> 
> Con el día que llevo hoy poco me ofende ya.



me referia al señol gaybush :rolleye:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2012)

Si yo tuviera un marronazo tremendo que airear o algo con lo que amenazar lo haría ahora que no pueden decirme que no a nada.

Que te hundo las bolsas, chaval.

De aquí a octubre es el momento ideal para chantajes y amenazas porque nada malo puede pasar.

Cuando pase octubre más les vale que no gane Obama porque como se ponga a cobrar las recetas...

Lo tienen negro, al pobre Obama, daría lo que fuese por saber qué ha ido contando/amenazando Burracalva a Alemania.

Resumiendo:

If elecciones USA= pendientes then Obama="negrito simpático"

Else

Merkel= Unchained and Obama="quesejodan"


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Ago 2012)

Buenos días,

<3 Jato :: Respect!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Todo el mundo sabe que los gurkhas son colegas de los piratas...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

se acabo el ojete frescor gacelillas , la pata de elefante os aplastara ::


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Ago 2012)

gilipollo, cuenta qué es lo que pasa, pero antes de que ocurra, que si no cuenta como troleo para atrapar minoristas, que es lo que hacéis aquí, al contrario de lo que ocurre en la casa de campo esa del mulder, ese foro tan chachi que os montáis... anda que si se entera calopez, os tizna la cara

Con un delta de sesión positivo de 1000 y 50 puntos arriba en DAX, no está todo dicho.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> gilipollo, cuenta qué es lo que pasa, pero antes de que ocurra, que si no cuenta como troleo para atrapar minoristas, que es lo que hacéis aquí, al contrario de lo que ocurre en la casa de campo esa del mulder, ese foro tan chachi que os montáis... anda que si se entera calopez, os tizna la cara
> 
> Con un delta de sesión positivo de 1000 y 50 puntos arriba en DAX, no está todo dicho.



corto futuro sp500 1395 cantado en el foro , maximo en 1395.95 si eso no es contarlo antes de que ocurra ? : 

dime , no tendras codigo :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



millones de daxies compradores 8:

:vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

ande andara alstrom sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :XX:


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> gilipollo, cuenta qué es lo que pasa, pero antes de que ocurra, que si no cuenta como troleo para atrapar minoristas, que es lo que hacéis aquí, al contrario de lo que ocurre en la casa de campo esa del mulder, ese foro tan chachi que os montáis... anda que si se entera calopez, os tizna la cara
> 
> Con un delta de sesión positivo de 1000 y 50 puntos arriba en DAX, no está todo dicho.



Caballero, esta equivocado en cuanto a su primera parrafo.

Del segundo no se, pero del primero...no le quepa duda que es falso lo que esta ustec dicoiendo aqui.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Del segundo no se, pero del primero...no le quepa duda que es falso lo que esta ustec dicoiendo aqui.



Lo importante no es que sea falso, que lo es, si no la intención con la que lo dice. ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

optimista bien informado dijo:


> lo importante no es que sea falso, que lo es, si no la intención con la que lo dice. ienso:



:xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

pobre burbubolsa , no sirve ni pa troll :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, menuda troleada en IBE :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Aquí * Cuervo Negro - Vigilante de la Noche**:*
> 
> Primero el _mini flash crash_ el pasado miércoles en el New York Stock Exchange por un fallo técnico en los ordenadores de Knight Capital. Esta mañana fue el Ibex el que dio la nota. Y ahora es *el mercado de derivados de Tokio* el que está suspendido por un error en el sistema....
> 
> ...



Es que por muy castuzo que se sea, no se puede subcontratar a Indra según qué cosas ::


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, menuda troleada en IBE :ouch:



no es troleada, es llenar el horno de gacelillas y cerrar la puerta :: pesooooo frio


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

salta stop de beneficios , nuevamente hecho el dia :baba:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno gacelillas ya sabeis que cuando señol polla-stre se emociona con estas demostraciones de poder alcista , to se viene abajo , lo mismo que cuando habia un huevonazo que compraba y hacia un maravilloso despliegue :XX:



Madrugo y me encuentro con esto. A tantos kilometros de España pero más cerca de tu Chancay.... se percibe con mayor fuerza el desalineamiento entre estilo y conosimiento.

Yo creo que a tí el amigo *Polla*-stre te "pone" y que gusta su látigo.


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Ago 2012)

Me ha dicho que si!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me ha dicho que si!!



Le acompaño en... esto... ENHORABUENA!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (7 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me ha dicho que si!!



Noraguena. Supongo que ya te lo esperabas, jaja.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respect señol gaybush :no:



Jrospotróspicotilo, tienes 10 pipos aún por arriba en el SP. Los niveles relevantes del SP merecen un buen RESPECT!.

Aguanta que cuando llegue ahí, nos montamos todos y con el peso haremos que caiga.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Jrospotróspicotilo, tienes 10 pipos aún por arriba en el SP. Los niveles relevantes del SP merecen un buen RESPECT!.
> 
> Aguanta que cuando llegue ahí, nos montamos todos y con el peso haremos que caiga.



salto stop de beneficios , a disfrutar las plusvis :baba:

por cierto cuanto daño hizo zapatero :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop de beneficios , a disfrutar las plusvis :baba:
> 
> *Pues habrás ganado 0,000001 porque esto ni se mueve.*
> 
> ...





.....................................................


----------



## Xof Dub (7 Ago 2012)

He aprovechado el tirón para deshacer buena parte de mi posición en BME a 17,35 euros asumiendo minusvalías que practicamente se neutralizan con los dividendos cobrados. Se trata de mi primera operación en negativo desde que empecé a operar a finales del año pasado, alguna vez tenía que ser y no me encontraba cómodo con ellas pesando en la cartera pq me parece que cagué bastante la entrada, (pero que no se preocupé el señor GSKGSK PQ seguro que mi salto gacelero implica un inminente y Brutal Rally Alcista de BME)


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2012)

se han ido todos...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

vuelvo a cargar cortos futuro sp500 1395


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se han ido todos...



Momento en que sabes que esto va bien en verde....

Esta maÑana ha sido correccion y todos a la fiestaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

pobres gacelillas an huido acojonadas , sienten el olor a leoncio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ago 2012)

Buenas. ¿Me pueden ustedes explicar al diferencia entre ojete frescor y ojete calor? Es que me lío. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Me pueden ustedes explicar al diferencia entre ojete frescor y ojete calor? Es que me lío.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



es complicado de explicar a los que no conocen el ojete frescor , pero si a mi me explican como es eso del ojete calor , es que no lo conozco :vomito:


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Me pueden ustedes explicar al diferencia entre ojete frescor y ojete calor? Es que me lío.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



No se pero ojete calor es sinonimo de que han frotado algo ahi....no me gusta nada...no debe ser bueno....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es complicado de explicar a los que no conocen el ojete frescor , pero si a mi me explican como es eso del ojete calor , es que no lo conozco :vomito:




Esto biene de este mensaje.


muertoviviente dijo:


> vamo a ver aficionaos , dejen paso a los expertos , esto estaba previsto 8:
> 
> se repartira ojete frescor y ojete calor intensos indiscriminadamente ::



Supongo que dependera del gusto de cada cual...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No se pero ojete calor es sinonimo de que han frotado algo ahi....no me gusta nada...no debe ser bueno....



¿Y ojete frescor es bueno? No se...me suena...muy rarito .


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vuelvo a cargar cortos futuro sp500 1395




Venga vendo los indices ( que sea lo que quiera). Me quedo con ibe en cartera


----------



## paulistano (7 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Y ojete frescor es bueno? No se...me suena...muy rarito .



Creame, en estas epocas de calor....el ojete frescor es de lo mejor....


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Me pueden ustedes explicar al diferencia entre ojete frescor y ojete calor? Es que me lío.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



En dos imagenes:

Ojete calor 






Ojete frescor






Ahora bien, lo que le guste a cada uno ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Ago 2012)

¿El ojete calor de otr@ es funcion inversa al ojete frescor`propio?

...por saber...


----------



## Claca (7 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me ha dicho que si!!



Felicidades, hamijo


----------



## AssGaper (7 Ago 2012)

Ojete frescor creo que seria algo asi como que te escupen en el ojal (de ahi el fresquito que deben de sentir los diezmados) para meterte luego el trozo pandoril dentro....vamos, que te preparan dulcemente a perder la pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Ojete frescor creo que seria algo asi como que te escupen en el ojal (de ahi el fresquito que deben de sentir los diezmados) para meterte luego el trozo pandoril dentro....vamos, que te preparan dulcemente a perder la pasta.



se equivoca , lo que ustec dice se llama ojete candor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Es divertida la discusión. Pero el pirata llega a sentar cátedra:

- Ojete Calor (Pollastre ©): Mandrilada, visita de pandoro, minusvalías a punta pala.
- Ojete Frescor (MV ©): Situación opuesta al ojete calor, recogida de plusvis

edit: ¿Ojete Candor? :XX:


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es divertida la discusión. Pero el pirata llega a sentar cátedra:
> 
> - Ojete Calor (Pollastre ©): Mandrilada, visita de pandoro, minusvalías a punta pala.
> - Ojete Frescor (MV ©): Situación opuesta al ojete calor, recogida de plusvis
> ...



no se ría tanto y defina "ojete candor" :no:

:: :XX:

edito:
luego tenemos "ojete furor", que es aquel que se posiciona en una posición loser a sabiendas, vamos! que le mola "ojete calor" :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Me pueden ustedes explicar al diferencia entre ojete frescor y ojete calor? Es que me lío.
> 
> Muchas gracias.





Monlovi dijo:


> no se ría tanto y defina "ojete candor" :no:
> 
> :: :XX:
> 
> ...



Ya lo han definido el jato&assgaper!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Venga vendo los indices ( que sea lo que quiera). Me quedo con ibe en cartera



.
Ponzi, el día que vaya al psicoanalista a tratarse lo de las IBE me avisa, a ver si nos hacen un descuento de 2x1.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

por cierto, que no lo he comentado... me echaron de thyssen en 15,25 ::


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Las solares andan ya en tendencia alcista. Andamos acumulando cartera.


----------



## diosmercado (7 Ago 2012)

Guano eh multinick BB?? que jodido es el karma.

Cierre en maximos, alguien da mas?


----------



## ddddd (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las solares andan ya en tendencia alcista. Andamos acumulando cartera.



¿Cómo ve la posible evolución de First Solar? 

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> por cierto, que no lo he comentado... me echaron de thyssen en 15,25 ::



Pero si esta alcista

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TKA:GR

Es un negocio que no me gusta por fundamentales.La cuestion es que si terminan consiguiendo un gestor que ponga orden dentro de la empresa la cotizacion deberia dispararse (es apostar aire, asi que con sl muy ajustados)


----------



## Seren (7 Ago 2012)

La paradoja de la spain-crisis de nunca acabar: a la primera de cambio que se relaja la prima, bolsas, mercados en general...sube el leuro, ya se nos vuelve a ir por encima de 1,24. Y esto es malo, muy malo para españa, impide completar nuestro ajuste ya que los politicos nunca lo harán, asi que pronto volverán los horribilis datos macro, cuanto más suba mas cerca estaremos del precipicio ::::


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Ponzi, el día que vaya al psicoanalista a tratarse lo de las IBE me avisa, a ver si nos hacen un descuento de 2x1.



Hecho jaja. Lo de ibe ya es algo personal. Hasta que no saque un 40%-50% no vendo...Seguramente sera un duro camino


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Horo y esepe andan triturando a quienes van cortos en ellos. Amenazan con caer y después le dan por el lado contrario. Muchas veces ya.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Ago 2012)

Mi visión del mercado. A vigilar las deltas: View image: Dibujo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las solares andan ya en tendencia alcista. Andamos acumulando cartera.



First Solar? ¿No cree que intentara cerrar el gap del 2 agosto?


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Cómo ve la posible evolución de First Solar?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



Ya dije que cuando una empresa supera las previsiones y anuncia mejoras a futuro ..... y además viene de estar bajando y bajando ............... solo puede hacer una cosa que es subir y mucho porque el futuro ya no es peor que el pasado y ese es motivo suficiente para que las hordas de cortos tengan que salirse. Se está viendo claramente en First Solar, va a machacar continuamente al mercado. No tengo objetivos porque tengo claro que es long term.

Hay que aguantar con stop en 16.


----------



## ddddd (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya dije que cuando una empresa supera las previsiones y anuncia mejoras a futuro ..... y además viene de estar bajando y bajando ............... solo puede hacer una cosa que es subir y mucho porque el futuro ya no es peor que el pasado y ese es motivo suficiente para que las hordas de cortos tengan que salirse. Se está viendo claramente en First Solar, va a machacar continuamente al mercado. No tengo objetivos porque tengo claro que es long term.
> 
> Hay que aguantar con stop en 16.



Cuando hablamos de largo plazo nos referimos ¿a unos pocos meses o al menos un año? Tengo claro que si sigue con estas expectativas y ante el cierre de cortos y entrada de nuevos inversores a largo plazo podríamos estar pensando en una cotización a 40 dólares al menos. ¿Estoy tal vez cegándome un poco?


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> First Solar? ¿No cree que intentara cerrar el gap del 2 agosto?



16 es donde está el stop (un 2% más abajo como filtro). La subida de hoy y el volumen de hoy ............. son good news. Es posible que esos 16 no se vean ni de lejos ..... lo cual es coherente con un gran viaje de largo plazo. Multiplicar por "n" siendo éste mayor 1 tiene que ser algo lógico y muy normal. Pero los stops hay que respetarlos.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Cuando hablamos de largo plazo nos referimos ¿a unos pocos meses o al menos un año? Tengo claro que si sigue con estas expectativas y ante el cierre de cortos y entrada de nuevos inversores a largo plazo podríamos estar pensando en una cotización a 40 dólares al menos. ¿Estoy tal vez cegándome un poco?



Yo creo que estás pensando bien. Respeta los stops, que no te pueda el miedo a perder amplias plusvalías ..... y aguanta. Los stops tienen que ser muy amplios. Desde luego que si sigue subiendo en vertical, tienen que ser de al menos un 25%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero si esta alcista
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pues eso, que me puse corto en 15€, se me puso 4% a favor y no moví el SL. Resultado? Ojete templor. ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, que me puse corto en 15€, se me puso 4% a favor y no moví el SL. Resultado? Ojete templor. ::




Corto??? Yo nunca hablo de cortos. Solo mencione una vez que tuve intencion de meterme en bxx hace meses con el eurostoxx a 2600...Al final ne quede fuera.Que pillas futuros opciones??Misa querer saber mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Corto??? Yo nunca hablo de cortos. Solo mencione una vez que tuve intencion de meterme en bxx hace meses con el eurostoxx a 2600...Al final ne quede fuera.Que pillas futuros opciones??Misa querer saber mas



cfd's sobre acciones yar-yar binx


----------



## Sipanha (7 Ago 2012)

Uh oh! La fed está renovando las operaciones repo:

Today, the day after the last repo expired, we just got a new 3 day repo, only not for $210 million this time, but one for $600 million, including not only Treasury, but also Agency and MBS securities. The result: S&P above 1400 for the first time in months.

Fuente

Ojete opencor pa los cortos. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2012)

los indices llevan un tiempo casi parados..


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Corrección cercana en esepe. Pero bastante cercana.
El canario es el Pro Shares VIX Short Term.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Esto está bastante parado. ¿Ya habéis terminado de comprar el índice entero? 8:

Lo digo porque el culibex lleva "patinando" varias horas de forma clara ::

Janus, el SP ya está preparado para el movimiento. Es cuestión de tiempo, muy poco. Vamos preparando el arsenal


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2012)

Cual es el posible techo del IBEX? 7200?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

La conflictividad social increscendo.

Un grupo de sindicalistas asalta un Mercadona: se llevan alimentos para un comedor social - elEconomista.es

Primero por las buenas, después será por las malas y con sangre de por medio.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cual es el posible techo del IBEX? 7200?



Ese nivel es muy probable, están distribuyendo ahí mismo.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

Amigos cuidado con la vuelta....

7.175 

0100110PANDORUM0ººº
505001110OJALPALPITO


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

El canario está comenzando a piar. Muy próximo al verde a pesar del también verde del sp. Aunque no descarten un pequeño sprint motivado por el eurodolar.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

SP acercándose a la banda superior del canal y MACD marcando un techo decreciente.

En el movimiento se pueden ganar +800USD ni mucho esfuerzo.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Cuidado con las mandriladas del SP. Los 1405-8 se tienen que tocar porque el índice cumple con lo que proyecta. Ojo a algún sprint. Es importante ver qué hace Europa a partir de las 17:15h.

El canario sigue piando.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

Del 1 de Agosto



FranR dijo:


> No
> 
> Creo que van por otro sitio los tiros. Si vemos al SP por encima de 1405 en poco tiempo sin QE3....pasará lo que imagino. ¿Verdad Luis?



Aguantamos el primer toque a los 7175, dependiendo de donde nos lleven de aquí al cierre, sabremos si quieren ese 1405 o hasta aquí hemos llegado.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Del 1 de Agosto
> 
> 
> 
> Aguantamos el primer toque a los 7175, dependiendo de donde nos lleven de aquí al cierre, sabremos si quieren ese 1405 o hasta aquí hemos llegado.



FranR, no tengo el contexto de la conversación.

Aclaración por favor.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FranR, no tengo el contexto de la conversación.
> 
> Aclaración por favor.



Barbas hablaba QE3 si o no.

Si decía no y nos plantábamos a corto en 1405 y lo pasábamos, se estaban produciendo apoyos a los índices (como aquel famoso que nos comentó Luis). Ya saben quien es el que mas recauda en las elecciones y lo que le interesa de cara al público que pase.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Barbas hablaba QE3 si o no.
> 
> Si decía no y nos plantábamos a corto en 1405 y lo pasábamos, se estaban produciendo apoyos a los índices (como aquel famoso que nos comentó Luis). Ya saben quien es el que mas recauda en las elecciones y lo que le interesa de cara al público que pase.



Gracias.

Al SP lo veo claramente a punto de corregir unos 20 pipos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (7 Ago 2012)

Podcast Refundación en Colectivo Burbuja - iVoox

enlace a los audios de Colectivo Burbuja, sección "Refundación" ... hace un par de días los estaba buscando junto con Bertok, pues aquí están :


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Qué pena no poder hacer un spread entre iberdrola e inditex. Y tampoco entre DAX e IBEX aunque este para montarlo un poquito más adelante.


----------



## FranR (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Al SP lo veo claramente a punto de corregir unos 20 pipos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Mire esas últimas velas al cierre del Churri y la subasta ¿Significativo verdad?

Mire mi entrada de ayer y esta mañana del blog, parece que marcan un camino "DEMASIADO CLARO"


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La conflictividad social increscendo.
> 
> Un grupo de sindicalistas asalta un Mercadona: se llevan alimentos para un comedor social - elEconomista.es
> 
> Primero por las buenas, después será por las malas y con sangre de por medio.



y eso es un logro?
menuda panda de mandriles inadaptados , si tanto quieren ayudar que pongan dinero de forma altruista para comprar esa comida porque tienen que robar comida o es que la dueñ@ es un malvado especulador y hasta aquí puedo leer, vaya basura

Asi que este es el de Marianela y que forma parte de la Junta menudo sinverguenza que se aprovecha del trabajo ajeno


----------



## Kaoska_p (7 Ago 2012)

se han confirmado ya los 6000 como el suelo bueno del Ibex a largo plazo?? o en septiembre-octubre los perforaremos??


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire esas últimas velas al cierre del Churri y la subasta ¿Significativo verdad?
> 
> Mire mi entrada de ayer y esta mañana del blog, parece que marcan un camino "DEMASIADO CLARO"



Algo están buscando claramente porque si hay algo caro es mover el índice en el sprint final del día. Es más sencillo antes de apertura ..... y cuesta menos dinero.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> se han confirmado ya los 6000 como el suelo bueno del Ibex a largo plazo?? o en septiembre-octubre los perforaremos??



Eso no lo sabe ni el Jratón que se lo inventa todo, todo se lo inventa.
Hoy le analmente ha vuelto a tener un frijol de conosimiento con el SP, remembering gold's cock.

Anda lamiéndose sus heridas y por eso no se le ve. En cuanto Mulder diga los volumenes ..... Jratón se sentirá más y mejor guiado.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2012)

I had a dream...

donde Apple compra Facebook


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algo están buscando claramente porque si hay algo caro es mover el índice en el sprint final del día. Es más sencillo antes de apertura ..... y cuesta menos dinero.



Lo van a tirar, pero otra vez lo subirán a los 1400 y por encima

Yo estoy por cerrar posis en usa por temor a una semana perdida por el camino del guano.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

El sprint que decíamos en el SP puede ser este hasta 4 pipos más arriba. Ahí está el punto de entrada y se puede entrar dos pipos más arriba para no apurar hasta el máximo.

Vayan mirando cortos en Halozyme.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

All in ............................................................. see you later. The machines are working for us.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2012)

Ya he soltado algo de lastre


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Ago 2012)

Comprando a lo bestia. Delta de sesión en DAX ridículamente baja, que contrasta con la delta de la sesión de ayer.

View image: Dibujo


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Ojete calor, oejete frescor, ojete candor, ojete temblor, están Uds. hoy con un pensamiento pr0n fijo en el cerebro... :XX:

El volumen en el futuro del Ibex ha sido fuertemente comprador, como comentaba esta mañana, aunque nos han dado un pequeño susto con la limpia de largos que han hecho poco antes de las 10 y que ha puesto el saldo en negativo por un momento, pero después hemos tenido otro festival de compras que nos han llevado bastante arriba.

Las órdenes pequeñas también han contribuido al resultado, si bajo el umbral el volumen sale todavía más positivo que con órdenes normales de leoncios, aunque la tarde ha sido un tanto parca en volumen, pero han comprado en cantidades industriales como si estuviéramos en vencimiento y el gráfico del precio no se corresponde en absoluto con el del volumen.

Desde luego hay peces gordos detrás de esta subida.


----------



## Mulder (7 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Asi que este es el de Marianela y que forma parte de la Junta menudo sinverguenza que se aprovecha del trabajo ajeno



Realmente lo que ha hecho es sincerarse con la sociedad, ya solo le queda vestirse de pirata para parecer lo que es en realidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

Freakformatiks ¿_Algún manual completito de java_? Danke


----------



## ghkghk (7 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me ha dicho que si!!



Le hacía a usted más inteligente...... Enhorabuena!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (7 Ago 2012)

sr. adrian, enhorabuena, y si algun dia no sabe como desandar el camino andado, aqui le dejo una posible solucion:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bXy1iiQgOAM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Realmente lo que ha hecho es sincerarse con la sociedad, ya solo le queda vestirse de pirata para parecer lo que es en realidad.



Esta gente puede conseguir salvar el país...si consiguen llegar al poder y obligar a 40 millones de españoles salir por patas. Asunto solucionado


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

El canario Pro Shares VIX Short Term a punto de piar.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El canario Pro Shares VIX Short Term a punto de piar.



Ojete calor al dente


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

A las 20:30 horas sale otra vez el barbitas a dar una charleta. ¿Hora clave para tirar los índices o para hacer el último spike antes de una corrección? 

Proximamente en sus pantallas...


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes, a ver si hacemos cumbre en el SP. Voy a darle cera, así que stops en cascada y ceñiditos, para no acabar con el culo como una boca de metro... si saltan y dan opción reentrada... el movimiento "creo" que puede merecer la pena.

No hay nada que justifique una riada de dinero ahora mismo.


----------



## pipoapipo (7 Ago 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me ha dicho que si!!



q? se va a casar? mi pesame.....

y en otro orden de cosas......... cualquier dia hablamos de ojete mentolado......


----------



## patilltoes (7 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena al recien prometido.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Enhorabuena a Adriangtir, pero hamijo hay que ir elevando el nivel.

A un burbujarra alfa (con pelos en los huevos y bregado en el dogma de la Loncha Fina y en el apocalipsis urbano) le piden matrimonio y no al reves.

Ademas su respuesta es contundente, se lo tiene que pensar ademas de proceder a pedir permiso al pastor Tochovista.

Si vamos olvidando los procedimientos y las buenas costumbres, acabaremos como el resto de parias que habitan Hispanistan.

Para la luna de miel, contacten con el General Deslechado y disfruten de su amplio catalogo de zulos de buen ver


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Los nervios son malos compañeros....

Quiero hacer Banzaaaaiiii... ahí, ahí, aaaahíiii....

y puede salir Banzaaaaiiiii... aaay! ay! aaaayyyyy...!!


----------



## burbublase (7 Ago 2012)

Vuelta de vacances, he visto que han estado muy activos, >500 paginas de posts, y sintiendolo mucho me voy a perder algo bueno, pero esperare a que saquen la pelicula.

Sr. Bertok, su nuevo avatar.... esto .... es que da un poco de cosa ....




burbublase dijo:


> Bueno senores, uno que cierra por vacaciones.
> 
> Despues de una semana de mucho sufrimiento, la vela puesta a pepon dio resultado, (muy muy buenas plusvis). DAX+TECDAX. Me voy a perder el DAX sobre los 6800.



Me perdi los 6800 pero aqui estoy para ver los 7000 del DAX, aunque viendo como han comprado, algo me dice que poco despues de los 7000 lo volveran a tirar de nuevo.



burbublase dijo:


> Practicamente en 100% cash, solo me he quedado dentro en Metro, me tocara junta general, aunque con no mucha carga (me pondran una banqueta). Ya dije que me gustaba y que queria entrar, aunque me han pegado bien (unos 2 eur./acc).



Se han puesto verdes y bien verdes  a veces es bonito volver de vacaciones.



burbublase dijo:


> El jran jato tenia razon, era semana de largos, aunque quizas no en eur/usd.



No se que hara el jran jato, pero seguro que ha ganado un 200 o 300 % en estos dias.

Saludos a todos/as y enhorabuena al afortunado que ronda por ahi.

Vaya he reflotado el hilo de julio sin quererlo, sorries.

Ho Ho Ho y el sp500 en 1400, he llegado justo a tiempo para ver el show.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno, al final o estás o no estás... 3 minis @1405 SL1408


Vale, apoyarsus en la EMA50, nuevo tirón al alza y luego zas...??

joer... ¿quien me ha robado la volatilidad? La guardaba por aquí...


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Anuncio google:

Invest Basque Country
The future of your Business is at The Center of the World

Invest Basque Country


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

fuera cortos 1404


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Anuncio google:
> 
> Invest Basque Country
> The future of your Business is at *The Center of the World*
> ...



Sin faltar, pero ¿que coñ.o se han fumao?


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Tengo la entrada lista... los stops puestos... pero aún no sé en que dirección...


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

ahora, corto-corto... SL 1409-1408

SL07


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tengo la entrada lista... los stops puestos... pero aún no sé en que dirección...



Y lo más importante, ¿con que intención?


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y lo más importante, ¿con que intención?



filosofía con el gintonic. gracias...


jajaja....


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ojete calor al dente



Ojo que el canario está ya en verde al igual que el SP pero éste está en techo o target mejor dicho.

Ahí tiene que estar la vuelta. Stops ajustados.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

sagradece la compañia


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Enhorabuena a Adriangtir, pero hamijo hay que ir elevando el nivel.
> 
> A un burbujarra alfa (con pelos en los huevos y bregado en el dogma de la Loncha Fina y en el apocalipsis urbano) le piden matrimonio y no al reves.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena también por no ser menos pero cuando uno se casa básicamente adquiere dos temas:

-El sexo adquiere potencia pero creo que en su caso ya debería estar viviendo en pecado por lo que mejor que pase al segundo punto.
-El máximo peso de la ley estará sobre su espalda. Más le vale que se porte bien y todo camine por dónde debe . Que ni se le ocurra meter donde no hay que meter porque luego se va a quedar rasurado.

Dicho lo anterior, ya sabe nuestro amigo. A tener hijos a tutiplen para depurar la mierda de país que tenemos. Hacen falta muchos burbujarras.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2012)

Ha hablado ya Bernake?


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

le estan peinando...


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Miren AIG en USA. Hay oportunidad importante incipiente.
Voy a comer e intento ver algunos valores y les cuento.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Arch Coal ante un probable movimiento importante, target en 9 primero y después en 10. Más arriba habría que pensar en largo recorrido.
Estructura típico de inversión por paquetes para disminuir riesgo, ir recogiendo plusvis y no quedarse fuera del tiovivo.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Yelp tiene un corto muy bueno y de muy bajo riesgo en términos de reward asociados.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

First Solar brutalmente alcista y con mucho volumen consistente en timeframe horario. Están constantemente comprando (largos en plazo y cierres de cortos).


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Come on! Gimme some money!


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Sl @1405...


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

A mí LDK Solar me gusta. La vela en timeframe de días es peligrosa pero el timeframe de horas indica que hay mandrilada y perfectamente puede ser una trampa. Hay que darle un poquito de tiempo para resolver cómo y cuándo entrar.

A finales de junio incumplió estimaciones de ingresos y rentabilidad y bajó el guiadance del resto del fiscal year. Exactamente al revés de lo realizado por First.

Es un "integrador" vertical y en la promoción y mto de plantas hay cierto oxigeno mientras que aparecen nuevos contratos y se estabiliza el precio de las placas (está bajando constantemente).


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Más cortos a la caldera...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Atman, no vas sólo. Llevo 3 minis contigo para que tengas compañía.


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

pues cuidadín ahora...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Vaaamos que se acaban !!!!

Espaa, en honda recesin tambin en 2013 segn BBVA,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

cabrones y yo resistiendo como gato panza arriba :ouch:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Un poquito más para los optimistas.

Niño Becerra: "La realidad española es tenebrosa, las cosas son como son" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con las mandriladas del SP. Los 1405-8 se tienen que tocar porque el índice cumple con lo que proyecta. Ojo a algún sprint. Es importante ver qué hace Europa a partir de las 17:15h.
> 
> El canario sigue piando.



Niquelado, a ver qué sucede ahora y no nos deja con el culo al aire.


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

A estos también los ayudaron 8:

Juncker asegura que la salida de Grecia de la zona euro sería "manejable" - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

yo empiezo a cerrar, que hace corriente...


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

servidor aguantando como huevon y ahora viene el gacelerio a llevarselo facil :vomito:


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Niquelado, a ver qué sucede ahora y no nos deja con el culo al aire.



Mantened la calma, este movimiento es bueno 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> yo empiezo a cerrar, que hace corriente...



cortar rapidamente las plusvis ?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor aguantando como huevon y ahora viene el gacelerio a llevarselo facil :vomito:



calla y aprende :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

Puede que se apoye en la zona de 1400 y le peguen un peponazo de aquí al cierre de la sesión.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Ago 2012)

Se que este comentario sobrara pero bueno.

-Maximo del 3 de junio 7219, cierre 7219 hasta el dia 25 tuvimos guano

-Maximo del 7 de agosto 7218 cierre 7211 saldremos en busca del guano? 
Solo mantengo una pequeña posicion en ibe, en liquidez buscando mejores pastos como buena gacela


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> calla y aprende :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



que te mando a la mara , un respect :no:


----------



## matt (7 Ago 2012)

Algunos analistas que predijeron el crac de 1.929 luego hicieron el mas espantoso de los ridículos. No lo olvide usted Sr. Santiago - por si acaso-


----------



## matt (7 Ago 2012)

Me equivoque de hilo,


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Me equivoque de hilo,



pues a sido tu ultima equivocacion


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

Tiene que estar a punto de llegar el equipo de intervención para aupar los índices usanos, que un cierre por encima de 1400 queda de vicio mañana en los periódicos...

Y luego....guano....


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Tiene que estar a punto de llegar el equipo de intervención para aupar los índices usanos, que un cierre por encima de 1400 queda de vicio mañana en los periódicos...
> 
> Y luego....guano....



esa vela me pone cachondo ::


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

Bueno, me quedan 4 minis. a ver a donde nos llevan...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, me quedan 4 minis. a ver a donde nos llevan...



a las plusvis joder .... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

el precio esta forzando a los indicadores , por poder puede subir pero es poco probable , lo mismo para los indices europedos


----------



## atman (7 Ago 2012)

pues corto otra vez... 1400? acabamos en 1300...

al helicoptero se le acbo la gasolina y a manivela le cuesta volar... los stops pegados hasta...


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Me salgo con 375USD.

Ya pueden comprar todo el índice.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> pues corto otra vez... 1400? acabamos en 1300...
> 
> al helicoptero se le acbo la gasolina y a manivela le cuesta volar... los stops pegados hasta...



e uste un pecho frio , pongale mas emocion que esta ganando platita ::


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

Yo voy corto, pero me estoy oliendo un reversal a máximos de la sesión de un momento a otro (ojalá me equivoque). En 20 minutos meten un par de velones que nos dejan tiritando...


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el precio esta forzando a los indicadores , por poder puede subir pero es poco probable , lo mismo para los indices europedos



Tanto lloriquear, van a conseguir que suba. Joder, las cosas importantes se hacen en silencio.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tanto lloriquear, van a conseguir que suba. Joder, las cosas importantes se hacen en silencio.



chaval la bolsa mueve miles de mishones :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Ago 2012)

sp en verde VIX en verde divergencia 
alguien miente


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sp en verde VIX en verde divergencia
> alguien miente



El SP está tocado.


----------



## Janus (7 Ago 2012)

admire me, guy.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

el dax parece estar en un triangulo en el medio plazo , no deberia pasar de los 7k  

los indices europedos estan forzando los indicadores y ya deberian tener una correccion gorda :baba:


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

Ya han cerrado por encima de 1400 y con eso les vale.... Malditos Usanos....


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ya han cerrado por encima de 1400 y con eso les vale.... Malditos Usanos....



Son usanos y son sus costrumbres.


----------



## boquiman (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Son usanos y son sus costrumbres.



Y hay que respetarlas 

Enhorabuena por las plusvis


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Y hay que respetarlas
> 
> Enhorabuena por las plusvis



Mañana tenía que pasar por el Mercadona ....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Ago 2012)

mantengo los cortos con un par de huevos :Baile:


----------



## Navarrorum (7 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantengo los cortos con un par de huevos :Baile:



Joder, estoy con usted. Estocasticos,distribución....todos en máximos desde ayer. Hoy m h qdado el liquidez porque el guanazo estaba cantado pero no. Las gacelillas no hacen más que comprar y comprar....aunque como dije todo parece q las manos fuertes están entrando con decisión. Entiendo q en botines, bbveras y Matildas...


----------



## Felix (7 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana tenía que pasar por el Mercadona ....



Latunes para el invierno que se acerca?


----------



## bertok (7 Ago 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Latunes para el invierno que se acerca?



y mucha harina ::


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Otra que permite subir algo más sin que cambie el panorama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estas sesiones ha cambiado el panorama, debería seguir al alza estas semanas hasta los 16,00, sin descartar que aproveche para cerrar el gap que tiene en los 16,70 apróx. Hasta que las cosas no pasan, no se pueden anticipar:







No obstante, sería bueno esperar a un recorte antes de entrar a lo loco. La zona próxima a los 14,00 euros podría ser una buena candidata a visita. Sea como sea, pinta bien para una temporadita, pero todavía no se puede afirmar que sea un suelo de largo plazo.


----------



## mutiko (8 Ago 2012)

Guanos dias.

Echando un vistazo rapido al grafico... ¿doble techo en 721X?

Cuidense...


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2012)

No he puesto niveles en blog

Para los seguidores

7.198-7.000

Seguimos con objetivo a corto 7340
Tope subida, si hay continuidad 77xx

Escenario preferido:

7340-6650-6900-5400

Rappel aprueba este post


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

guanosos dias 

señol navarrorum , creo que no me a entendido , voy corto osea bajista en 
sp500 ganare platita si se produce guaneo


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanosos dias
> 
> señol navarrorum , creo que no me a entendido , voy corto osea bajista en
> sp500 ganare platita si se produce guaneo



in MV we trust

Puto truñuibex...corrige coño!!!!!!


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanosos dias
> 
> señol navarrorum , creo que no me a entendido , voy corto osea bajista en
> sp500 ganare platita si se produce guaneo



Mire lo que le traigo, jjj, por si necesita ojete frescor







No haga caso del nombre, que son cosas de los expertos de marketing gashegos, que como saben tanto inglés, no detectan los patinazos más obvios. 

Todavía recuerdo una romántica película en la que preguntaban *¿Cuántas veces se puede amar de verdad?* Y luego el título, en glorioso inglés: *ONCE* 

WTF???

Aprovecho la ocasión para dar la enhorabuena a nuestro nuevo prometido. Aproveche el rallye, que a partir de ahora las plusvies van a ser vistas y no vistas.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2012)

Viendo el grafico del IBEX a un mes parece que viene guano, pero lo mismo no en esta semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mire lo que le traigo, jjj, por si necesita ojete frescor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estos gashegos piensan que los peruanos son mexicanos :: 

el prometido debe estar muy agradecido a zapatero ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

offtopic:

Han mostrado en TV un tweet del superpresi griñan:

_Sanchez Gordillo se manifiesta contra la participación de IU en el gobierno. Yo, contra la barbaridad *d q* este diputado asalte supermercados _

Vergüenza ajena.

He leido algunos tweets más... morir mil veces hemos...


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Corred que se acaban. Ya salimos de la depresión.

La produccin industrial cay el 6,9% en junio en tasa interanual


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy los leoncios compran pero muy poco, parece que quieren subir pero antes hay que tocar algún lugar por abajo, de momento el precio anda mucho más alto de lo que debería estar según el volumen, así que podríamos tener algo de guano.

Este informe es un mix Ibex/Stoxx.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Os lo recomiendo encarecidamente

Polinomia 08-08-2012 Consenso entre psicópatas en mp3 (08/08 a las 02:37:57) 55:23 1369937 - iVoox


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2012)

Pues ya hemos tocado un mínimo pero seguimos teniendo poco volumen y este no se corresponde con la altura que ha alcanzado el precio, así que yo no abriría largos de momento hasta que entre más volumen que compense.


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2012)

Hoy va a ser el dia mas aburrido de la historia.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy va a ser el dia mas aburrido de la historia.



Tu eliges aburrimiento vs conocimiento :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Polinomia 08-08-2012 Consenso entre psicópatas en mp3 (08/08 a las 02:37:57) 55:23 1369937 - iVoox


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

El bund sube... 

bien podría estar haciendo una cuña ascendente... =0_0=

Los futuros del SP están ligeramente rojos. De abrir así, podríamos tener un precioso día verde fosforito. Para tener algo más seguridad sobre las rojeces tendríamos que abrir más abajo. Por otro lado, como bien indicaba ayer creo que Janus, el movimiento VIX/SP por segundo día consecutivo y los niveles de ambos invitan a pensar en guano de cierta calidad... pero las fechas son muy malas. SL en 1405-1403.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> El bund sube...
> 
> bien podría estar haciendo una cuña ascendente... =0_0=
> 
> Los futuros del SP están ligeramente rojos. De abrir así, podríamos tener un precioso día verde fosforito. Para tener algo más seguridad sobre las rojeces tendríamos que abrir más abajo. Por otro lado, como bien indicaba ayer creo que Janus, el movimiento VIX/SP por segundo día consecutivo y los niveles de ambos invitan a pensar en guano de cierta calidad... pero las fechas son muy malas. SL en 1405-1403.



gacela de poca FED , para empezar la estrategia bajista en el sp500 es de humilde servidor , voy a dejar de postear las despiadadas estrategias porque luego salen los listillos que no contentos con ganar platita se hacen con la autoria


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues ya hemos tocado un mínimo pero seguimos teniendo poco volumen y este no se corresponde con la altura que ha alcanzado el precio, así que yo no abriría largos de momento hasta que entre más volumen que compense.



siganos informando :


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED , para empezar la estrategia bajista en el sp500 es de humilde servidor , voy a dejar de postear las despiadadas estrategias porque luego salen los listillos que no contentos con ganar platita se hacen con la autoria



Jato ******* Janus y FranR llevan ya un tiempo hablando del tope límite de esta subida.
Deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (8 Ago 2012)

Buenso dias.
Para aclarar lo de ayer...ahora mismo hay mucho ojete calor ¿No?


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siganos informando :



Ahora si que ha entrado volumen que compensa la subida del precio, en este momento estamos muy cerca en el Stoxx del 2429 que es nivel relevante para mi maquinita y es un buen lugar para entrar largos hasta 2444. Esto como mínimo, que tengo más relevantes por encima.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenso dias.
> Para aclarar lo de ayer...ahora mismo hay mucho ojete calor ¿No?



Ojete calor largos. Ojete frescor cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jato ******* Janus y FranR llevan ya un tiempo hablando del tope límite de esta subida.
> Deja de hacer el ridículo.




esos no se enteran de nada y si voy a dejar de hacer el ridiculo ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tu eliges aburrimiento vs conocimiento :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Polinomia 08-08-2012 Consenso entre psicópatas en mp3 (08/08 a las 02:37:57) 55:23 1369937 - iVoox



No conocía este programa. ¿Quienes son los que hablan (me refiero a si son o han sido usuarios del foro)?


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> No conocía este programa. ¿Quienes son los que hablan (me refiero a si son o han sido usuarios del foro)?



Estos creo que no, pero no me extrañaría.

Burbuja.info es un de los últimos reductos de libertad e información que quedan en esta pocilga.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esos no se enteran de nada y si voy a dejar de hacer el ridiculo ::



Aquí son las 04:43 y te estoy viendo desde el notebook. Guíanos con tu conosimiento pamperil.
Yo te aprecio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tu eliges aburrimiento vs conocimiento :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Polinomia 08-08-2012 Consenso entre psicópatas en mp3 (08/08 a las 02:37:57) 55:23 1369937 - iVoox



Hoygámoslo, _conosimiento _ven a mi!!!!!


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Omito cualquier calificativo, simplemente veánlo ustedes (darán hasta internet gratis).

https://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> All in ............................................................. see you later. The machines are working for us.




Cierro 4 minis con 8 pipos, mantengo otros 2 minis hasta donde nos lleven con stop dinámico a 4 pipos.


----------



## Felix (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Omito cualquier calificativo, simplemente veánlo ustedes (darán hasta internet gratis).
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/



Bah! No tienen nada que hacer contra Timofonica e imagenio.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Guanos días.

Grabado en un CD lo de polinomia para escuchar en el coche mientras hago los típicos recados, veremos...bueno, más bien oiremos8:

Ibex 7085....aún está muy alto


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Putas Bankias 12% ¿Pero que cojones pasa con ellas?. ¡¡¡Antipatriotas!!!!

No subas!!!Porque subes???


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Bah! No tienen nada que hacer contra Timofonica e imagenio.




Bye bye "Mocosoft" y su "sitema aperitivo" "Guindos"


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Putas Bankias 12% ¿Pero que cojones pasa con ellas?. ¡¡¡Antipatriotas!!!!
> 
> No subas!!!Porque subes???



Cierre de cortos, básicamente es lo que puede explicarlo. Ahí había muchísimo capital en el lado corto y con enormes plusvalías. El banco no vale ni lo que cuestan los gallumbos de Rato y Goiri.

Se lo pueden llevar a 1,8 euros. Ojalá lo suban mucho para que cuando abran el tema de prohibición. Puede ser un salida de cierta dignidad para los trincados ................... por el precio por acción va a ir hacia los centimillos, y pocos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

menudos borregos bursatiles ::

no os enterais de nada , que facil es subirse al carro cuando MV va primero :no:

pero el gran MV se baja :XX: quiero ver cuanto tardan en perder hasta la camisa huevonazos :abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Omito cualquier calificativo, simplemente veánlo ustedes (darán hasta internet gratis).
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/



Jorl. Tef 0.5€ ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Omito cualquier calificativo, simplemente veánlo ustedes (darán hasta internet gratis).
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/



Para mí, es la empresa más innovadora del sector y puntera intersectorial a nivel global.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2012)

Hale, parece que aun tenían ganas de dar sorpresas...


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> *Hale*, parece que aun tenían ganas de dar sorpresas...



Que Hale? La Berrie? ::


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Bravo por los hamijos de Colectivo burbuja.

Impresionante.

Economía Directa 08-08-2012 A la espera de la firma del memorándum – Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## Felix (8 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bravo por los hamijos de Colectivo burbuja.
> 
> Impresionante.
> 
> Economía Directa 08-08-2012 A la espera de la firma del memorándum – Colectivo Burbuja



¿No hay algun modo de que la gente en general escuche un par de programas
de colectivo burbuja? ¿Aunque sea diciendo que entrevistan a Belen Esteban y a Casillas? Ese podria ser el final de la castuza... mmmmm


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

Felix dijo:


> ¿No hay algun modo de que la gente en general escuche un par de programas
> de colectivo burbuja? ¿Aunque sea diciendo que entrevistan a Belen Esteban y a Casillas? Ese podria ser el final de la castuza... mmmmm



Sálvemonos los que realmente tenemos inquietudes.

El resto van a caer sin ninguna duda.

Darwinismo en estado puro.


----------



## Mulder (8 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Que Hale? La Berrie? ::



No me refería a ella, pero eso no quiere decir que no me parezca un buen espécimen de mujer :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## hydra69 (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Putas Bankias 12% ¿Pero que cojones pasa con ellas?. ¡¡¡Antipatriotas!!!!
> 
> No subas!!!Porque subes???



Hasta 1,20 ...les queda algo de recorrido...::

Y el siguiente es 1,57.::

todavía me acuerdo de mi post..en el que la gente de cierto foro estaba comprando a manos llenas a 0,52...0,54...

Que cabrones :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Omito cualquier calificativo, simplemente veánlo ustedes (darán hasta internet gratis).
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/plans/residential/



se puede contratar aqui?


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Hasta 1,20 ...les queda algo de recorrido...::
> 
> Y el siguiente es 1,57.::
> 
> ...



La van a subir hasta el infinito y más alla. 

Actualmente está manejando el mismo volumen que el BBVA o Ibertrola pero con un +10%...

y asi lleva 15 dias...::


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Venga esos drolos, a ver si quieren llenar más el autobús.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Hasta 1,20 ...les queda algo de recorrido...::
> 
> *Y el siguiente es 1,57.::*
> 
> ...



Y lo peor es que será verdad...

Lo de Bankia es demencial oyga¡¡


----------



## hydra69 (8 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y lo peor es que será verdad...
> 
> Lo de Bankia es demencial oyga¡¡



Verdad no lo sé,pero andan comentando eso,que el 1,20 es una resistencia jodida..pero si la pasa se va de cabeza a buscar el el siguiente objetivo para tapar hueco..luego lo que haga el valor ni pum...

Mire el gráfico.....sentido tiene.::


Edit: eso si el RSI está marcando sobrecompra...:XX:


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bravo por los hamijos de Colectivo burbuja.
> 
> Impresionante.
> 
> Economía Directa 08-08-2012 A la espera de la firma del memorándum – Colectivo Burbuja



joder que acojone:cook:

Cómo no van a firmar el memorandum...es sí o sí.

Qué van a hacer, cerrar fornteras??? Tienen que ir palante.

Ojo lo que dice de que es posible un nuevo 1978 con nuevos partidos tipo mario conde o castuzos retirados tipo zaplana....que ssurjan como salvadores de la patria....miedo me da.

Sigamos escuchando...


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se puede contratar aqui?



No solo está disponible en Kansas City. Google ha elegido esa ciudad para realizar una prueba piloto en la que han desplegado una infraestructura completa de fibra óptica para que todo el mundo pueda tener el internet de alta velocidad, pero el de verdad, el gigabit.

Es evidente que será la hostia más que para los hogares, para las empresas. Una demostración de internet de verdad a precio competitivo, Telefónica debería ir aprendiendo.

Está claro que cada vez más se harán este tipo de cosas y si no es el gobierno quien lo exponsorice, serán las empresas privadas. A Telefónica le van a dar por el ojal porque aun teniendo capacidad de despliegue, no sabe ganar dinero siendo honesta y competitiva.


----------



## bertok (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joder que acojone:cook:
> 
> Cómo no van a firmar el memorandum...es sí o sí.
> 
> ...



España está quebrada, no hay forma de pagar las deudas de ninguna forma.

Todo lo que vemos no son más que movimientos de distracción.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Verdad no lo sé,pero andan comentando eso,que el 1,20 es una resistencia jodida..pero si la pasa se va de cabeza a buscar el el siguiente objetivo para tapar hueco..luego lo que haga el valor ni pum...
> 
> Mire el gráfico.....sentido tiene.::
> 
> ...



Si, lo que te decía es que será verdad que se la llevan hasta los 1,57€.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Verdad no lo sé,pero andan comentando eso,que el 1,20 es una resistencia jodida..pero si la pasa se va de cabeza a buscar el el siguiente objetivo para tapar hueco..luego lo que haga el valor ni pum...
> 
> Mire el gráfico.....sentido tiene.::
> 
> ...



No hay nada que pueda parar a un cierre masivo de cortos y en Bankia había mucho capital en el lado corto.


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> joder que acojone:cook:
> 
> Cómo no van a firmar el memorandum...es sí o sí.
> 
> ...



Creo que peor castuzos que los que tenemos aqui solo existen en Argentina.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Qué cansinos y agoreros que son....vacaciones coño!! Como MAriano!!


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si, lo que te decía es que será verdad que se la llevan hasta los 1,57€.



Al final ...Te debo un helado. Hay un sabor que se llama el quitapenas


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Dicen que gobierno de tecnócratas en año y medio dos años.

Anda que no nos queda por sufrir y tal vez hacernos sangre, literalmente....


----------



## Felix (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué cansinos y agoreros que son....vacaciones coño!! Como MAriano!!



Hipnotico hoyga. Luego la gente se extraña de que los capitanes de barco choquen contra icebergs.:XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para mí, es la empresa más innovadora del sector y puntera intersectorial a nivel global.



No la perdais de vista....Hay gente joven pegando fuerte. Veremos dentro de 3 años si han conseguido algo o solo ha sido agua de borraja. De momento el call-center se traslada a canarias


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No la perdais de vista....Hay gente joven pegando fuerte. Veremos dentro de 3 años si han conseguido algo o solo ha sido agua de borraja. De momento el call-center se traslada a canarias



De quién habláis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No la perdais de vista....Hay gente joven pegando fuerte. Veremos dentro de 3 años si han conseguido algo o solo ha sido agua de borraja. De momento el call-center se traslada a canarias



Creo que el sr. Janus/Bertok se refería a Google, no a castuzofónica


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que el sr. Janus/Bertok se refería a Google, no a castuzofónica



No tengo mucho tiempo libre para entrar al hilo. Leo los post de 10 en 10. Los gestores de Telefonica son pesimos pero hay algun proyecto que ya se conocera que puede no tener mala pinta asi como algunas reestructuraciones internas....De momento es solo aire ..... Pirata jarjar vins jajaja


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No solo está disponible en Kansas City. Google ha elegido esa ciudad para realizar una prueba piloto en la que han desplegado una infraestructura completa de fibra óptica para que todo el mundo pueda tener el internet de alta velocidad, pero el de verdad, el gigabit.
> 
> Es evidente que será la hostia más que para los hogares, para las empresas. Una demostración de internet de verdad a precio competitivo, Telefónica debería ir aprendiendo.
> 
> Está claro que cada vez más se harán este tipo de cosas y si no es el gobierno quien lo exponsorice, serán las empresas privadas. A Telefónica le van a dar por el ojal porque aun teniendo capacidad de despliegue, no sabe ganar dinero siendo honesta y competitiva.



Tef esta instalando ahora mismo fibra optica en todas las grandes ciudades. Para finales de año es previsible que lancen packs promocionales


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que el sr. Janus/Bertok se refería a Google, no a castuzofónica



Para mí es la empresa más innovadora del mundo. Hay otras que tienen innovaciones concretas muy buenas, pero el caso de Google es diferente. Tienen capacidad y talento para innovar continuamente en lo que se propongan.

Yo creo que ellos están más tranquilos que Apple que es una empresa de producto.

También creo que Microsoft es muy muy innovadora si bien su preocupación por la P&L les actúa como freno. Para mí, el producto más innovador y con más perspectivas de transformación de las cosas y los procesos, es Kinect.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef esta instalando ahora mismo fibra optica en todas las grandes ciudades. Para finales de año es previsible que lancen packs promocionales



No es lo mismo porque hay fibras y fibras, así como hay plataformas de gestión y plataformas de gestión.

El verdadero problema de Telefónica es que no es competitivo. Un despliegue de FTTH/N/X hasta el antiguo PTR es algo que terminará haciendo Telefónica, ONO ..... y el gobierno ayudará obligando, como ya hace, a Telefónica a compartir sus canutos físicos (las obras civiles ya realizadas). Pero de ahí, a que tengan un servicio competitivo en precio media un abismo. El caso de Google en Kansas tiene un tema que no sé si se han dado cuenta. Provee un servicio gratuito de internet (5M) y con VoIP .... se acabó el modelo de negocio de Telefónica y sus fuentes de ingresos se esfumarán.


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es lo mismo porque hay fibras y fibras, así como hay plataformas de gestión y plataformas de gestión.
> 
> El verdadero problema de Telefónica es que no es competitivo. Un despliegue de FTTH/N/X hasta el antiguo PTR es algo que terminará haciendo Telefónica, ONO ..... y el gobierno ayudará obligando, como ya hace, a Telefónica a compartir sus canutos físicos (las obras civiles ya realizadas). Pero de ahí, a que tengan un servicio competitivo en precio media un abismo. El caso de Google en Kansas tiene un tema que no sé si se han dado cuenta. Provee un servicio gratuito de internet (5M) y con VoIP .... se acabó el modelo de negocio de Telefónica y sus fuentes de ingresos se esfumarán.



Cuando empieze la depresion economica, la gente se dara de baja masivamente del adsl y tendran una conexion de 3g de 10 euritos. El tener 50 gigas bits se va a terminar. Ademas como han tratado a punta pies a sus clientes aunque den el mismo servicio que la competencia no se volveran a timofonica inclusive perdiendo dinero por no cambiarse. Han hecho mucho daño durante mucho tiempo, eso no es gratis.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando empieze la depresion economica, la gente se dara de baja masivamente del adsl y tendran una conexion de 3g de 10 euritos. El tener 50 gigas bits se va a terminar. Ademas como han tratado a punta pies a sus clientes aunque den el mismo servicio que la competencia no se volveran a timofonica inclusive perdiendo dinero por no cambiarse. Han hecho mucho daño durante mucho tiempo, eso no es gratis.



Eso ya está ocurriendo en el mundo móvil. La gente lo va a tener fácil porque generalmente Telefónica es quien tiene las ofertas menos competitivas, la castuza adecuada para no cambiar, los precios menos claros y transparentes ....


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso ya está ocurriendo en el mundo móvil. La gente lo va a tener fácil porque generalmente Telefónica es quien tiene las ofertas menos competitivas, la castuza adecuada para no cambiar, los precios menos claros y transparentes ....




Pues Yoigo me ha cabreado. Desde hace mas de 3 meses me estan dado un servicio pesimo. Como encuentre una buena tarifa en tef/orange me largo....y yo siempre los habia defendido


----------



## aksarben (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues Yoigo me ha cabreado. Desde hace 3 mesez me estan dado un servicio pesimo. Como encuentre una buena tarifa en tef/orange me largo....y yo siempre los habia defendido



Simyo (red Orange)/Pepephone (red Vodafone) son buenas opciones.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Simyo (red Orange)/Pepephone (red Vodafone) son buenas opciones.



Hace años conoci a un pez gordo de Pepephone... Por cuestiones personales nunca sere de esa compañia como nunca me abrire una cuenta en selftrade. Mirare orange/simyo/movistar


----------



## mataresfacil (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace años conoci a un pez gordo de Pepephone... Por cuestiones personales nunca sere de esa compañia como nunca me abrire una cuenta en selftrade. Mirare orange/simyo/movistar



Cuentanos mas porfa.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace años conoci a un pez gordo de Pepephone... Por cuestiones personales nunca sere de esa compañia como nunca me abrire una cuenta en selftrade. Mirare orange/simyo/movistar



lo que hace el despecho :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cuentanos mas porfa.



No puedo, lo siento. No es nada grave, simplemente no confio en sus gestores, es algo personal. El resto de clientes pueden estar encantados pero yo prefiero pagar aunque sea a Tef.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2012)

Bankia llevaba cayendo un 87% desde el precio de salida, y de hecho tras este rebote todavía mantiene un llamativo 70% a la baja, no es ninguna maravilla, precisamente.

Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):







Interesante momento.


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bankia llevaba cayendo un 87% desde el precio de salida, y de hecho tras este rebote todavía mantiene un llamativo 70% a la baja, no es ninguna maravilla, precisamente.
> 
> Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Sr. Claca, por este post y el de Repsol. Bancos ni con un palo, pero la petrolera se está poniendo a los niveles que indicó esta mañana. Quizás esta tarde o mañana jueves se pueda intentar un largo.


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Muchas gracias Sr. Claca, por este post y el de Repsol. Bancos ni con un palo, pero la petrolera se está poniendo a los niveles que indicó esta mañana. Quizás esta tarde o mañana jueves se pueda intentar un largo.



Bancos de momento ni con un palo, pero nunca se sabe, porque si rompen dejarían espacio a otro pico importante de subida. Para los del IBEX, las referencias son 5,55 en SAN y 5,94 en BBVA, estaríamos hablando de casi un 10% adicional de subida si las superan... Yo desde luego con la configuración actual del precio no espero que sea lo que suceda, pero si pasa, independientemente de lo que nos diga el corazón, habría que actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues Yoigo me ha cabreado. Desde hace mas de 3 meses me estan dado un servicio pesimo. Como encuentre una buena tarifa en tef/orange me largo....y yo siempre los habia defendido



Amena con sus 19 euros de tarifa plana de voz (unas dos horas diarias de conversación y hasta 150 números diferentes al mes) han roto el mercado. Siguen por ahí los Symios y los Pepephone. El problema de Telefónica no es un competidor, es el mercado completo.

Si quieres una experiencia completa, llama al antiguo 609 de Telefónica. Conocerás en primera persona a un "tiraflechas" y te quedarás igual que antes de llamar pero con 20 minutos de tu vida tirados a la basura. Y ya no te digo nada si llamas para darte de baja del servicio o para reclamar un factura.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hace años conoci a un pez gordo de Pepephone... Por cuestiones personales nunca sere de esa compañia como nunca me abrire una cuenta en selftrade. Mirare orange/simyo/movistar



El dinero se lleva mal con los sentimientos y muy mal con el orgullo. Yo conozco personalmente a quienes dirigen al máximo nivel en Pepe (Pedro), en Symio (Fernando) y Yoigo (Johan) y lejos de sentirme orgulloso .... reconozco que son mucho mejor que Telefónica. Ésta sí que es una empresa de la que no te puedes fiar.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que hace el despecho :rolleye:



Iba a dar un thanks pero me ha echado para atrás reconocer el avatar. En cualquier caso, olé porque es una respuesta muy muy buena.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Ago 2012)

Siento pudor por el comportamiento bursátil de Bankia. Tiraron su cotización, como era merecido, y ahora se dedican a "dispararla". Hasta que les de por hundirla más de nuevo.

Deberían ser más sutiles.


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bankia llevaba cayendo un 87% desde el precio de salida, y de hecho tras este rebote todavía mantiene un llamativo 70% a la baja, no es ninguna maravilla, precisamente.
> 
> Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):
> 
> ...




La has cruzado con el "VIX" EUROPEDO?


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2012)

IBEX VS BUND:







Curioso lo bien que quedan algunos spreads y lo mucho que parecen decirnos. 

El escape al alza de los bancos también quedaría reflejado en este gráfico y se ve bastante bien lo que podría suponer... ¿Un pull a la directriz perdida con un IBEX hasta casi los 8.000? 

Por supuesto mientras eso no pase el escenario que planteaba FranR es el que se ve en este y otros gráficos.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El dinero se lleva mal con los sentimientos y muy mal con el orgullo. Yo conozco personalmente a quienes dirigen al máximo nivel en Pepe (Pedro), en Symio (Fernando) y Yoigo (Johan) y lejos de sentirme orgulloso .... reconozco que son mucho mejor que Telefónica. Ésta sí que es una empresa de la que no te puedes fiar.



No, yo conoci a Javier

A Javier Hidalgo (Air Europa) se le hunde en bolsa su negocio de televisin online - Cotizalia.com

Mi experiencia no fue con pepephone fue con otra de las empresas del conglomerado. El a nivel personal es majo pero no me gusta su forma de gestionar los negocios


----------



## Claca (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> La has cruzado con el "VIX" EUROPEDO?



No, es el gráfico tal cual.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No he puesto niveles en blog
> 
> Para los seguidores
> 
> ...



Le compro el final pero no creo que bajemos en 3 ondas, supongo que serán 5

Como no puedo aportar mucho más, les dejo una canción (el concierto entero es de lo mejorcito de la historia musical)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WEL6_SuQCu8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Saludos...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 Ago 2012)

Alguien puede decirme por qué Bankia lleva días subiendo brutalmente?


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Ago 2012)

lo que me voy a vacilar ahora que dejo de guiar a los ejpertoh :XX:


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amena con sus 19 euros de tarifa plana de voz (unas dos horas diarias de conversación y hasta 150 números diferentes al mes) han roto el mercado. Siguen por ahí los Symios y los Pepephone. El problema de Telefónica no es un competidor, es el mercado completo.
> 
> Si quieres una experiencia completa, llama al antiguo 609 de Telefónica. Conocerás en primera persona a un "tiraflechas" y te quedarás igual que antes de llamar pero con 20 minutos de tu vida tirados a la basura. Y ya no te digo nada si llamas para darte de baja del servicio o para reclamar un factura.




Es mucho peor el servicio de atencion de orange. Ademas de hacerte dar mil vueltas te cobran porque es un 902. Son el mismo perro con diferente collar. Aun asi mi experiencia en orange no fue mala y en movistar no me puedo quejar, nunca me ha fallado el adsl (en orange si)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es mucho peor el servicio de atencion de orange. Ademas de hacerte dar mil vueltas te cobran porque es un 902. Son el mismo perro con diferente collar. Aun asi mi experiencia en orange no fue mala y en movistar no me puedo quejar, nunca me ha fallado el adsl (en orange si)



Orange - Wiki - No más números 900 - Aprende a llamar gratis


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Le compro el final pero no creo que bajemos en 3 ondas, supongo que serán 5
> 
> Como no puedo aportar mucho más, les dejo una canción (el concierto entero es de lo mejorcito de la historia musical)
> 
> ...



:baba::baba:








Guess who was there...


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

Velas japonesas del SP anuncian caida?

Atento al cierre del Gap de apertura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme por qué Bankia lleva días subiendo brutalmente?



Ya se ha comentado varias veces. Podría deberse al cierre de posiciones cortas.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Netflix está apuntando hacia unos claros cortos. Habría que buscar un buen punto de entrada si se acerca aún más a los 60 dolares.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado varias veces. Podría deberse al cierre de posiciones cortas.



Un hilo demasiado amplio y confuso para los que no sabemos qué narices es un _pipo_...


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Ahora que decis de operadoras, adsl y tal....estoy revisando la factura de telefonica de mis padres y les sale por 83 euros al mes iva incluido.

41 adsl 6 megas.
antivirus que voy a quitar
servicio técnico especial en caso de averias que voy a quitar.
linea

Me pongo a ver cómo bajamos la factura


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

servicio técnico especial.... yo quiero un poco de eso...


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Velas japonesas del SP anuncian caida?
> 
> Atento al cierre del Gap de apertura.



Pues me da a mi que ahora viene el ShortSqueeze.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que decis de operadoras, adsl y tal....estoy revisando la factura de telefonica de mis padres y les sale por 83 euros al mes iva incluido.
> 
> 41 adsl 6 megas.
> antivirus que voy a quitar
> ...




Algo haceis mal....Yo pago 19  y es tef. Con llamadas a moviles y linea por unos 38 eu al mes (iva incluido)


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Algo haceis mal....Yo pago 19  y es tef. Con llamadas a moviles,linea y llamadas a moviles unos 38 eu al mes



HOla!

Hacíamos MUCHAS cosas mal.

Al llamar la primera vez me han venido a decir que no había posibilidad de bajar la factura salvo que contratara numero de movil.

Despues de llamar por segunda vez:

De momento me han pasado el adsl de 6mb y 41 euros a 10mb y 29,9. Si diesemos de alta un movil en este domicilio serían 24,9.

He anulado los 9,5 euros de mantenimiento de adsl y antivirus.

Anulado mantenimiento Duomo o Domo....eran otros 4 euros.

En definitiva, me ha quedado en 52 euros...son cosas que hacen los padres y que los hijos que estamos más puestos en estos temas deberíamos revisar periódicamente.

Lo que no me cuadra son los 19 euros que pagas, tienes movil con ellos imagino...eso ya te lo baja 5 euros...y qué velocidad tienes??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Un hilo demasiado amplio y confuso para los que no sabemos qué narices es un _pipo_...



No se preocupe, aquí estamos para aprender


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe, aquí estamos para aprender
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




jjajaja, muchas gracias....me ha sacado una carcajada...:XX:

lo de uso de la h me ha matado....:Aplauso:


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

Pasada la primera hora del SP o empieza a caer, o mejor ajustarse los cintos para los alihoops...


Ecco i!!


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Jato ******* Janus y FranR llevan ya un tiempo hablando del tope límite de esta subida.
> Deja de hacer el ridículo.




Ojo hamijo, tenemos que estar atentos a si hay un nuevo toque a nivel relevante en el SP.

Había dado límite de esta serie, ahora tenemos que estar atentos a los movimientos bajo banda.

Ahora mismo atentos al nivel relevante en IBEX


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Ago 2012)

SP en rojo VIX en rojo divergencia 

posible fake de SP


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso ya está ocurriendo en el mundo móvil. La gente lo va a tener fácil porque generalmente Telefónica es quien tiene las ofertas menos competitivas, la castuza adecuada para no cambiar, los precios menos claros y transparentes ....



Creo que han perdido un millon y medio de clientes en poco tiempo. Lo de movistar es de traca, unos directivos ineptos, pues el problema es que van a joder a los accionistas. De momento ya van sin dividendos.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

SL @1402. Preparado para darle más, a ver su hacemos nuevos mínimos... o bien desmontamos el chiringuito a la espera de acontecimientos.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

ioputa el ibex, no quiere caerienso:


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe, aquí estamos para aprender
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Jajaja...que cabr... me han oido en todo el vecindario la carcajada.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora que decis de operadoras, adsl y tal....estoy revisando la factura de telefonica de mis padres y les sale por 83 euros al mes iva incluido.
> 
> 41 adsl 6 megas.
> antivirus que voy a quitar
> ...



Yo me puse la tarifa de movistar de los 24,99 que entraban las llamadas a moviles pero me las cobraban. Reclame 7 veces para conseguir que me devolvieran unos 200 euros. Nunca te devolvian la pasta, siempre era el mes n+1 cuando harian el abono, pero seguian cobrandolas. Acabado el año me pire.


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (8 Ago 2012)

Acumulando para romper el 7200 fortísima resistencia, que una vez rota nos dispara al 7600, donde es buena zona para descargar.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

Bueno, pues fuera, que estos nos la hacen... recogemos dinerito y a ver tranquilamente la siguiente.

Les dejo un rato.


----------



## juanfer (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Algo haceis mal....Yo pago 19  y es tef. Con llamadas a moviles y linea por unos 38 eu al mes (iva incluido)



Algun més te vendra un pullback en la factura de tef.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (8 Ago 2012)

Si lograramos que estos hijos deputa (Rajoy, Draghi, Merkel, Monti, FMI,...) se fueran un mes mas de vacaciones y no hablaran, el ibex se ponia en 9400 echando ostias.



paulistano dijo:


> ioputa el ibex, no quiere caerienso:


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

Segundo toque al pivot 1400 en el SPX500.

Veamos que tal.


----------



## hydra69 (8 Ago 2012)

Pues está rompiendo resistencias bankia...en esta sesion LOL..

Edit:







:XX:


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Contra los prejuicios de Maese Ponzi tengo que decir que tengo Pepephone 1.9 cts minuto a TODOS y 651 Mb por 7 leuros:8::8::8:.Y si bajan la tarifa o suben los megas de datos para nuevos clientes te lo aplican inmediatamente sin pedirlo.

Incluso si cae la red de Vodriophone te mandan un correo disculpandose haciendote un descuento en la factura de un par de euros.

Eso si, el movil lo pones tu. Los mas honrados con diferencia. Yo diria que los unicos de Hispanistan


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Contra los prejuicios de Maese Ponzi tengo que decir que tengo Pepephone 1.9 cts minuto a TODOS y 651 Mb por 7 leuros:8::8::8:.Y si bajan la tarifa o suben los megas de datos para nuevos clientes te lo aplican inmediatamente sin pedirlo.
> 
> Incluso si cae la red de Vodriophone te mandan un correo disculpandose haciendote un descuento en la factura de un par de euros.
> 
> Eso si, el movil lo pones tu. Los mas honrados con diferencia. Yo diria que los unicos de Hispanistan



Segun ha comentado janus el que manda hoy en dia es otro. Nunca trate con pepephone. Mi reticencia es a la forma de hacer negocios de ese señor pero en otras empresas que tuve el gusto de conocer....Hableme mas de Pepephone...igual hasta me convences ¿Has dicho 650 mb? Mira que burbuja chupa muchos mb


----------



## burbublase (8 Ago 2012)

Venga conio de DAX, que hoy lo cerramos al 6999,99


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pues fuera, que estos nos la hacen... recogemos dinerito y a ver tranquilamente la siguiente.
> 
> Les dejo un rato.






Coño, hasta el foro se queja de que el mensaje es corto... 

Bueno, lo que no sé es si simplenente están expulsando cortos de ayer o hay algo más... pero parece que llevan ganas...


----------



## burbublase (8 Ago 2012)

Esta manana se han cargado los largos y ahora un final parriba.


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Segun ha comentado janus el que manda hoy en dia es otro. Nunca trate con pepephone. Mi reticencia es a la forma de hacer negocios de ese señor pero en otras empresas que tuve el gusto de conocer....Hableme mas de Pepephone...igual hasta me convences ¿Has dicho 650 mb? Mira que burbuja chupa muchos mb



Pues mire usted. Hoy por hoy no existe tarifa más barata.Lonchafinista por antonomasia. Los precios son los que son,sin ofertas, moviles regalados (supuestamente). Hay por ahi gente que le estan cobrando 19 leuros por 125 Megas con una tarifa normal. Lo que gaste demás son a 5 cts el mega. Yo en julio me pasé 200 megas por encima llamé bastante y pague 28 leuros. El mes que más. 

Además te aplican los descuentos ipsofacto sin pedírselos. El SAC contesta y encima la tarifa está a precios europeos como ve. Cobertura de Vodafone oyga.

No le digo ná y se lo digo tó.

Lo que me sorprende es que todavia haya gente en Timofonica Vodriophone y demás compañiduchas teniendo esta joya de telefonia.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Bankia sigue con el cierre brutal de cortos. Seguirá fuerte al margen de realizaciones porque ni Dios puede ir corto. Las bajadas solamente harán acto de presencia vía realizaciones de plusvis pero si son grandes fondos ..... aguantarán porque la marea va con ellos y ellos sí que saben esperar y no les quedan las plusvis.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si lograramos que estos hijos deputa (Rajoy, Draghi, Merkel, Monti, FMI,...) se fueran un mes mas de vacaciones y no hablaran, el ibex se ponia en 9400 echando ostias.



Queremos los *4000!!!!*


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Segun ha comentado janus el que manda hoy en dia es otro. Nunca trate con pepephone. Mi reticencia es a la forma de hacer negocios de ese señor pero en otras empresas que tuve el gusto de conocer....Hableme mas de Pepephone...igual hasta me convences ¿Has dicho 650 mb? Mira que burbuja chupa muchos mb



En Pepephone quien manda es su dueño que es Javier Hidalgo puesto que acaba de comprar la operadora a título persona vía escisión del grupo Globalia. Quien lleva el día a día es Pedro S. (por no dar más detalles).

Es un poco lo que sucede en FCC con Esther y Baldomero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Queremos los *4000!!!!*



No sea avaricioso, 4001 estaría bien.:fiufiu:


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (8 Ago 2012)

Después del bañito en la piscina, vuelvo para ver como cierra esto en verde y por encima de los 7200.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Yo pospondría los posibles cortos en el SP. Los dineros se pudieron hacer ayer y esta mañana. Ahora hay mucho riesgo.

Ya verán lo que tarde Jrondilo en poner pies en polvorosa. Últimamente no anda tocado de la varita de la suerte, será que de vez en cuando está metiendo platita y está sacando plomo.

Por favor, Jridipo .... reconsidera tu decisión de no compartir el conosimiento. Estamos ciegos sin el faro que eres para el hilo.


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bankia sigue con el cierre brutal de cortos. Seguirá fuerte al margen de realizaciones porque ni Dios puede ir corto. Las bajadas solamente harán acto de presencia vía realizaciones de plusvis pero si son grandes fondos ..... aguantarán porque la marea va con ellos y ellos sí que saben esperar y no les quedan las plusvis.



Oye Janus, el cierre de cortos le afecta a alguna compañia más. Estoy pensando en Gamesa, fuerte e injustificadamente castigada en el futuro y que está subiendo tambien como la espuma...


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En Pepephone quien manda es su dueño que es Javier Hidalgo puesto que acaba de comprar la operadora a título persona vía escisión del grupo Globalia. Quien lleva el día a día es Pedro S. (por no dar más detalles).
> 
> Es un poco lo que sucede en FCC con Esther y Baldomero.



Si Pedro es el que manda y esta centrado entonces las cosas cambian. Si conoces un poco la trayectoria del dueño me entenderas. Conociendole le dejan el mando y con lo poco que para quieto termina convirtiendo pepephone en una operadora asiatica con tarifas por puntos con descargas de videojuegos y con acceso directo a su agencia de viajes.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Oye Janus, el cierre de cortos le afecta a alguna compañia más. Estoy pensando en Gamesa, fuerte e injustificadamente castigada en el futuro y que está subiendo tambien como la espuma...



En Gamesa había muchos cortos pero aún no ha subido lo necesario para que los cortos cierren por obligación antes la necesidad de depositar incrementos de garantías o evaporación de grandes plusvis.

El caso de Bankia es diferente porque ha subido mucho y cuanto más sube .... más cortos tienen que salirse porque se quedan pillados ad eternum.

Recuerde el caso de Volkswagen hace unos años.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si Pedro es el que manda y esta centrado entonces las cosas cambian. Si conoces un poco la trayectoria del dueño me entenderas. Conociendole le dejan el mando y con lo poco que para quieto termina convirtiendo pepephone en una operadora asiatica con tarifas por puntos con descargas de videojuegos y con acceso directo a su agencia de viajes.



Algo conozco y mucho se oye sobre los tiros con pólvora del rey en los negocios y las fiestuquis bárbaras que abundan por Palma.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pues mire usted. Hoy por hoy no existe tarifa más barata.Lonchafinista por antonomasia. Los precios son los que son,sin ofertas, moviles regalados (supuestamente). Hay por ahi gente que le estan cobrando 19 leuros por 125 Megas con una tarifa normal. Lo que gaste demás son a 5 cts el mega. Yo en julio me pasé 200 megas por encima llamé bastante y pague 28 leuros. El mes que más.
> 
> Además te aplican los descuentos ipsofacto sin pedírselos. El SAC contesta y encima la tarifa está a precios europeos como ve. Cobertura de Vodafone oyga.
> 
> ...




Cual es el tef de Pepephone??  Ha sido nombrar la patria del lonchafinismo y ya me me ganado usted


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

El Pro Shares VIX Short Term ha roto lo que con tanto esfuerzo había construido ayer. Se posponen decisiones.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algo conozco y mucho se oye sobre los tiros con pólvora del rey en los negocios y las fiestuquis bárbaras que abundan por Palma.



No da usted punzadas sin hilo ehh Janus


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Después de un año, he recibido un privado indicando que soy sancionado con "one" point.
Disculpas al foro global por haber llamado lo que creo que bien se merece un infeliz que primero insulta y después da los buenos días. Le he pagado con su misma moneda .... y he sido reportado con justicia.

Trataré de evitarlo a futuro porque posiblemente el destinatario se la está pelando del gustazo de que alguien como yo le haya dedicado un post tan personal.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

LDK Solar está haciendo exactamente lo mismo de ayer. No me parece mala pauta porque en algún momento abrirá subiendo y ese día no bajará. Al día siguiente vuelta a abrir subiendo ..... y se escapó. Quienes quieran ir en ese autobús, tienen que arriesgar un stop amplio.


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cual es el tef de Pepephone??  Ha sido nombrar la patria del lonchafinismo y ya me me ganado usted



Pásese por pepephone.com y verá como le gusta lo que ve.

No hay engaño. Se lo aseguro.

El telefono del SAC:

Teléfono
1212 (Gratuito desde número pepephone)
902 337 373 (*) o 871 57 03 91


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Después de un año, he recibido un privado indicando que soy sancionado con "one" point.
> Disculpas al foro global por haber llamado lo que creo que bien se merece un infeliz que primero insulta y después da los buenos días. Le he pagado con su misma moneda .... y he sido reportado con justicia.
> 
> Trataré de evitarlo a futuro porque posiblemente el destinatario se la está pelando del gustazo de que alguien como yo le haya dedicado un post tan personal.




Es usted muy grande y lo ha demostrado en el hilo. Lo que opinen los demas nos es indiferente. Mire el laton ni la sal puede con el


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pásese por pepephone.com y verá como le gusta lo que ve.
> 
> No hay engaño. Se lo aseguro.
> 
> ...




Mira que hay que ser cutre para poner un tef de tarificacion especial para los nuevos clientes. De Javier tenia que ser el negocio.Hay personas que nunca cambiaran. Aun asi echare una ojeada a la web si me convence igual pillo una tarjeta para ver que tal funciona.


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pásese por pepephone.com y verá como le gusta lo que ve.
> 
> No hay engaño. Se lo aseguro.
> 
> ...



jodida letra pequeña:ouch:

1,9cnt por minuto peeeeero.....15cnt establecimiento::

Será cuestión de echar cuentas....ahora no tengo permanencia en ningún sitio así que vamos a estudiarlo8:


----------



## paulistano (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No da usted punzadas sin hilo ehh Janus



Yo lo de los tiros no lo entiendo:fiufiu:o


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

...............


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ...............



.... y con el dinero de papá.


----------



## The Hellion (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Después de un año, he recibido un privado indicando que soy sancionado con "one" point.
> Disculpas al foro global por haber llamado lo que creo que bien se merece un infeliz que primero insulta y después da los buenos días. Le he pagado con su misma moneda .... y he sido reportado con justicia.
> 
> Trataré de evitarlo a futuro porque posiblemente el destinatario se la está pelando del gustazo de que alguien como yo le haya dedicado un post tan personal.



Vamos, no joda. ¿Se va a pasar por aquí a pelearse con un pavo con el que se ha cruzado ahí afuera en vez de a tomarse unos gintonics con los que andamos por aquí del hilo? De bolsa sabrá, pero de invertir bien el tiempo libre...


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo lo de los tiros no lo entiendo:fiufiu:o



Dinerito de papá y si el tira es erróneo, le vuelven a cargar la fusca.


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

es ahora cuando se cae? es ahora? eh? eh?

Vamos a probar... SL1404


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Vamos, no joda. ¿Se va a pasar por aquí a pelearse con un pavo con el que se ha cruzado ahí afuera en vez de a tomarse unos gintonics con los que andamos por aquí del hilo? De bolsa sabrá, pero de invertir bien el tiempo libre...



Qué razón tienes!!!!, conozco a un ilustre forero de los del principio y ahora entiendo por qué gente como JCB, Alep y otros han migrado a reductos más restringuidos en los que prevalezca el aporte de valor. Hay foreros que valen menos que un adiós.

Te tomo la razón, estoy en Prospect Park sentado en un banco con el notebook. Ahora voy a comer y me voy a dar un buen rule mochila al hombre cruzando Brooklyn Brigde, después una cerveza en Pier17 y después el ferry a Staten Island.

A la noche al Webster.


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .... y con el dinero de papá.



Bingo !!!

Una aproximacion al personaje para quien no le conozca....


http://www.vanitatis.com/noticias/2...e-a-socios-de-una-compania-telefonica--17559/


Saco la artilleria pesada

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/noticia.asp?id=5505


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

Ahora entro en serio... mismo SL de momento, pero bajará.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Ago 2012)

Faber compra acciones de Europa por primera vez en su vida: se fija en España - elEconomista.es

"Por primera vez en mi vida he comprado acciones europeas", así de claro se mostraba en una entrevista para Yahoo Finance. Preguntado sobre en qué países estaba invirtiendo ahora mismo, el inversor apunta a Portugal, España, Italia y Francia, donde ve valor.

Eso sí, es pesimista sobre la situación en general, y asegura que "los problemas en Europa están a una vida de distancia de ser resueltos", lo que no le impide apostar por las acciones europeas, ya que cree a pesar de todo pueden subir.


----------



## burbublase (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ahora entro en serio... mismo SL de momento, pero bajará.



Yo no voy tan a corto plazo como Vd, pero esta noche vienen datos de china (yo creo que seran buenos) luego a las 10:00 de manana el ecb nos machaca y por la tarde datos importantes usa. Vamos a tener un buen tovogan.

Me he metido en algunas cosas del tecdax hasta las trancas. Manana, a media manana iran todas fuera.

Aun creo que subiran el DAX por encima de los 7000 (pero muy poco, para cazar gacelerio) y luego a caer .... la razon es lo de menos, pero es que toca.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

BEIJING, Aug 8 (Reuters) - China has hiked its 2015 target
for solar power capacity by 40 percent to 21 gigawatts (GW), a
government agency said on Wednesday, with falling costs and new
regulations boosting growth in the sector.
China, the world's largest exporter of photovoltaic products
and home to firms such as Suntech Power and LDK Solar
, in August 2011 standardized tariffs for energy fed into
the national grid, reducing costs for solar power developers.
That helped drive an estimated quadrupling of installed
solar power capacity to more than 2.0 GW in 2011.
State media has also reported that the country's biggest
energy producers and grid companies will be given minimum
requirements for the usage of renewable sources, helping solar
firms. 
The National Energy Administration's (NEA) new goal for
installed solar capacity is much higher than the 15 GW state
media reported late last year, and more than double the 10 GW
target set after the Japanese nuclear crisis in March 2011.
The NEA said in a plan published on its website
(?????) that renewable energy would amount to 478
million tonnes of standard coal by 2015, accounting for more
than 9.5 percent of the country's total energy consumption. 
Targets for hydropower capacity remain unchanged at 290 GW
at the end of 2015, with 260 GW from normal hydropower plants
and 30 GW from pumped storage hydropower stations. 
Goals for on-grid wind power have also been kept at 100 GW
by the end of 2015, with 5 GW from wind farms on the sea.
The following table shows renewable energy development
targets by 2015, according to the NEA and state media reports:

2015 2009 
Hydropower capacity(GW) 260 196
Pumped storage hydropower capacity (GW) 30 N/A
On-grid wind power capacity(GW) 100 17.6
Solar power capacity(GW) 21 0.16
Biomass power capacity(GW) 13 1.09
Geothermal, tidal power capacity(MW) 110-120 28.1
Ocean power capacity (MW) 50 N/A


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

cuidadín ahora... listo para salir por patas o ponerle la puntilla.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

El día 21 es importante para Trina como lo fue la primera semana de agosto para First.

Trina Solar is one of the few PV manufacturers to have developed a vertically integrated business model that extends from the production of monocrystalline and multicrystalline silicon ingots, wafers and cells to the assembly of high quality modules. The company is scheduled to release second quarter 2012 results on August 21, 2012. Shares of the company have fallen over 25 percent in the last week.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Arch Coal está afeando la vela de ayer. Posponer decisiones a que supere los 8. De hacerlo, hay margen de sobra en el norte.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Cierro el notebook y tengan mucho cuidado con el SP. No está nada claro, es probable que vaya hacia abajo pero también hay cierto aroma a trampa en la ultima bajada en el timeframe de minutos.


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> cuidadín ahora... listo para salir por patas o ponerle la puntilla.



En mis sistemas aún le quedaría un arreón final fuerte al SP para acercarse a máximos de abril sobre los 1415 aproximadamente antes de la bajada buena.

Estoy con el compañero que antes de la bajada buena podríamos ver los 7000 del DAX para cazar gacelas.

(Ahora bien, la bola de cristal aún no la han inventado )


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Ago 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Faber compra acciones de Europa por primera vez en su vida: se fija en España - elEconomista.es
> 
> "Por primera vez en mi vida he comprado acciones europeas", así de claro se mostraba en una entrevista para Yahoo Finance. Preguntado sobre en qué países estaba invirtiendo ahora mismo, el inversor apunta a Portugal, España, Italia y Francia, donde ve valor.
> 
> Eso sí, es pesimista sobre la situación en general, y asegura que "los problemas en Europa están a una vida de distancia de ser resueltos", lo que no le impide apostar por las acciones europeas, ya que cree a pesar de todo pueden subir.



Por fin se explica el cuelgue del ibex del lunes...


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

Salten un poco conmigo, a ver si rompemos la tarima y nos vamos, al menos, a los mínimos del día...


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Salten un poco conmigo, a ver si rompemos la tarima y nos vamos, al menos, a los mínimos del día...



Hey Atman no saltes mucho que me jodes que me he puesto largo


----------



## ponzi (8 Ago 2012)

Como veis Mapfre a 1,5?


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Hey Atman no saltes mucho que me jodes que me he puesto largo



Pues... ya lo siento... pero yo acabo de darle más cera... SL1403.

Uno de los dos se queda sin postre...

Y un poco más para empujar el quinto minuto.


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues... ya lo siento... pero yo acabo de darle más cera... SL1403.
> 
> Uno de los dos se queda sin postre...



Me parece a mi que voy a ser yo, esto tiene menos fuerza quel peo un mosquito.
Igualito que estos días atrás que le pegaban unos peponazos del carajo en cuanto te descuidabas....

No me huele bien... ::


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

MA20 y EMA50 cortan a la baja la MA200 en velas de 5 min...

lo que debería implicar cierta bajada, aunque últimamente implica subidas...
10-15 min. máximo, sino, empiezo a cerrar. A ver si evito la happy hour...


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2012)

Respecto a la jornada pasada, cierre por debajo de nivel alcista. En la ruptura matinal se observa un gran aumento de volumen, así que deberemos tener en cuenta esa zona para buscar los objetivos superiores.<br />
<br />
<br />
<br />
Aquí tenemos los niveles de mañana<br />
<br />
<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/354626Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="153" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/354626Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<br />
Seguimos: Objetivo a corto línea azul, para guiarnos el camino niveles intradía, con canal estrecho (posible alta volatilidad).<br />
<br />
Mantenemos por encima de línea roja.<br />
<br />
Suerte a todos


Para mañana.

Por cierto, interesante media hora

1406-1410-1418 a tener en cuenta (c)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ago 2012)

Use the force Luke....

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

sólom un poco más y me largo...


----------



## atman (8 Ago 2012)

fuera +10..


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

Estos usanos cuando se ponen pepones, meten unas velas del carajo.... Son buenos...


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *1406-1410-1418 a tener en cuenta *(c)



Mi teoría: 1415 aproximadamente como techo en este viaje y caída gorda. 

Qué pensáis los demás?


----------



## Steuermann (8 Ago 2012)

Buenas. Tengo unas acciones de Dean Foods compradas a 12 USD y hoy han subido un 40%. ¿Las venderíais o les veis más potencial de subida?


----------



## FranR (8 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Mi teoría: 1415 aproximadamente como techo en este viaje y caída gorda.
> 
> Qué pensáis los demás?



Lo que yo he puesto son niveles, si se toca, salta al siguiente....

1405 será muy duro de roer.

Cuando lo he puesto estaba observando subida, por eso he avisado, ya van 3 puntos.


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Mi teoría: 1415 aproximadamente como techo en este viaje y caída gorda.
> 
> Qué pensáis los demás?



Te voy a poner mis niveles, pero como soy todavía un noob, SEGURO que los de FranR seran mas fiables. 

Pivot: 1399.98

Resistencias: 1415.40, 1408.31
Soportes: 1392.89, 1384.58

Niveles por arriba: 1403.13
Niveles por abajo: 1389.71, 1386.23


----------



## boquiman (8 Ago 2012)

Gracias por compartir vuestros datos compañeros :Aplauso:


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Gracias por compartir vuestros datos compañeros :Aplauso:



Ojo, estos son los niveles para hoy (cambian dia a dia), como diria Groucho, si no les gustan, tengo otros. ::


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

El SP está con mucha fortaleza. Lo reluce al final de la sesión y el Pro Share VIX Short Term acompaña ... no como ayer.
Yo no me meto en líos y menos en estos niveles.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

En Trina se está viendo un volumen muy importante en el bid. Vamos a ver que hace en estos minutos.

Yo posiciono en el valor no vaya a ser que mañana abran con gap alcista. Stop ajustado y mirando si hay que deshacer a las 09:59 hora española.


----------



## Janus (8 Ago 2012)

Bueno ya cerró Trina. Ahora los 4,86 son la referencia a superar y consolidar.


----------



## Sipanha (8 Ago 2012)

Bueno bueno, se ha puesto Carmen de Mairena en los 1403.13 y no ha pasao ni el pelo de una gamba.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ago 2012)

Alguien me puede decir como están los futuros del Ibex?

No me abre el PRT...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir como están los futuros del Ibex?
> 
> No me abre el PRT...



Planos.

Lo estoy viendo aquí:

CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ago 2012)

Me voy a poner un café.

Hay días que me da la sensación de que nunca voy a ser capaz de controlar bien esto 

Es como un puzle gigante, no sabeis la envidia que me dais los gurús del hilo.


----------



## Silenciosa (8 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, estoy viendo los niveles de FrankR y comparándolos (si me los voy apuntando)...he descubierto su verdadera identidad:


----------



## Navarrorum (8 Ago 2012)

Todos andamos así. En busca de conosimiento. Debería ver mi pantalla del pc...tengo unos 15 indicandores distinto para interpretar....un verdadero noob oyga. Yo al menos....


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ago 2012)

Steuermann dijo:


> Buenas. Tengo unas acciones de Dean Foods compradas a 12 USD y hoy han subido un 40%. ¿Las venderíais o les veis más potencial de subida?



Yo las vendería


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Todos andamos así. En busca de conosimiento. Debería ver mi pantalla del pc...tengo unos 15 indicandores distinto para interpretar....un verdadero noob oyga. Yo al menos....



esto de 15 indicadores debe ser una locura. no sera que al final tanta indicacion es mas perjudicial que beneficioso?
en mi caso lo he reducido todo a 2 indicadores. y despues de muchas horas, coincido con los que dicen que casi mejor sin ellos. niveles, canales, y figuras son de lo mas importante, en mi caso.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Todos andamos así. En busca de conosimiento. Debería ver mi pantalla del pc...tengo unos 15 indicandores distinto para interpretar....un verdadero noob oyga. Yo al menos....



En el telediario he visto un reportaje sobre un orientador astrologolo financiero bursatil hindu (No es broma). Lo mejor de todo es que tenia multitud de seguidores y hacia sus graficos de ciclos lunares en base al conocimiento y la humildad


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

en yankilandia, el seguimiento astral de los mercados es muy habitual, incluso en gente que... no sería de esperar. No tanto para niveles, sino para ciclos. Y, como el resto, al tener mucha gente detrás... a veces hasta tienen que funcionar.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2012)

Guanos dias, perdon...pepones dias.

Estos no tienen cohones a abrir la veda a los cortos, no vaya a ser que a Mariano se le estropeen las vacas en sanxenxo y se le vaya el humo del puro por otro lado....


----------



## Felix (9 Ago 2012)

Esto va por modas, unas veces manda la correlacion entre franco chiquitistani y el mortadelo, otras la tecnologia de perfil, otras veces son los hungaros quienes marcan tendencia y ultimamente parece que para dominar los mercadoh hay que sacarse el carnet de ala-delta.
Buenos dias y buena suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Gensanta, en TV

_a) "Bankia se dispara en bolsa ante la inminente llegada del rescate a la banca"

b) "aun sigue lejo de los 3,75€ de su salida a bolsa"_

a) Kijopvtas....

b) the guano is nigh


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el telediario he visto un reportaje sobre un orientador astrologolo financiero bursatil hindu (No es broma). Lo mejor de todo es que tenia multitud de seguidores y hacia sus graficos de ciclos lunares en base al conocimiento y la humildad



Pues no se lo tome a broma uno de los indicadores bursatiles es la fase lunar. Parece que hay cierta correlación entre la fase lunar y los ciclos bursatiles...

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los ciclos lunares pueden afectar los rumbos de los mercados ¿Se considera un lunático?




atman dijo:


> en yankilandia, el seguimiento astral de los mercados es muy habitual, incluso en gente que... no sería de esperar. No tanto para niveles, sino para ciclos. Y, como el resto, al tener mucha gente detrás... a veces hasta tienen que funcionar.



Y acertará mucho más que muchos anal-istas

Por cierto, noticias guanistas:

La Carta de la Bolsa - S&P: Hay un 40% de probabilidad de doble recesión en la eurozona


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

Como hagáis trading siguiendo la fase lunar, os van a poner el ojal como si fuera un portal. ::


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

Jajaja bankia...LOL....por cierto entro en subasta de volatilidad? xD


vaya rabo pepon ...


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pues no se lo tome a broma uno de los indicadores bursatiles es la fase lunar. Parece que hay cierta correlación entre la fase lunar y los ciclos bursatiles...










::::::


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

Que salida madre¡¡¡

Pepón a lo bestia


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que salida madre¡¡¡
> 
> Pepón a lo bestia



Ahi lo tienes casi el 1,57 ....::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hay días que me da la sensación de que nunca voy a ser capaz de controlar bien esto



.
AH, pero, ¿hay días que tiene la sensación contraria?

Enhorabuena ...


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ahi lo tienes casi el 1,57 ....::



Tremendo.

Me imagino ahora a todas las gacelas entrando en manada y en dos horas le pegarán la vuelta.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tremendo.
> 
> Me imagino ahora a todas las gacelas entrando en manada y en dos horas le pegarán la vuelta.



Yo he comprado justo ahora..porque en la pantalla pone +20% así que seguro que si espero me lo darán ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Tremendo.
> 
> Me imagino ahora a todas las gacelas entrando en manada y en dos horas le pegarán la vuelta.



Haber si es verdad...


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Haber si es verdad...



Ha tapado...hueco en 1,57 ....y no vuelve....

El hueco dejado hoy en la apertura es de escape...

Tiene pinta de querer seguir subiendo... :|

Lo que decía Janus..se han juntao el hambre con las gnas de comer....

Los cortos cerrando como si no hubiera mañana con las gacelas comprando a manos llenas.....

short squeeze? que lo llaman?..


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> sh*ort* * sque*e*ze*? que lo llaman?..



De verdad?


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2012)

Lo de bankia es de verguenza nacional, una de las cosas que nunca se sabran es la cantidad de dinero que se ha hecho con informacion priviligiada. En una semana mas de uno se puede haber hecho rico directamente.

Para ahorcar a alguien.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a poner un café.
> 
> Hay días que me da la sensación de que nunca voy a ser capaz de controlar bien esto
> 
> Es como un puzle gigante, no sabeis la envidia que me dais los gurús del hilo.



Mire, le traigo este ingenioso plano, para que se oriente. Si ve la Tierra en el centro del universo, no se preocupe, es uno de los planteamientos de este paradigma de interpretación del universo, que se basa en saberes ancestrales. 







Lo mejor del caso es que funcionaba _razonablemente_. 

Ah, y ¿han oído ustedes hablar del _flogisto_?


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mire, le traigo este ingenioso plano, para que se oriente. Si ve la Tierra en el centro del universo, no se preocupe, es uno de los planteamientos de este paradigma de interpretación del universo, que se basa en saberes ancestrales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según el plano veo el Ibex por encima de los 15000, interpreto bien no? ::


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!

Bankia es un valor movido por políticos especuladores que luego acusan de especulación a los que mueven todos los demás valores...

Seguimos como ayer, leves compras y precio más alto que el volumen que ha entrado, pero yo me quedaría quieto hasta que las cosas estén claras.

PD: ayer en el Ibex y Stoxx hubo acumulaciones.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Según el plano veo el Ibex por encima de los 15000, interpreto bien no? ::



No, está cogiendo el mapa al revés, dele la vuelta... los 15000 son el DAX :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ago 2012)

Ojete calor hasta los 1370


----------



## AssGaper (9 Ago 2012)

Menuda atrapa gacelas lo de bankia.
Todos sabemos que caera en Septiempre, y en octubre el acábose.


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Lo de bankia es de verguenza nacional, una de las cosas que nunca se sabran es la cantidad de dinero que se ha hecho con informacion priviligiada. En una semana mas de uno se puede haber hecho rico directamente.
> 
> Para ahorcar a alguien.



El otro día lo comentó alguien (¿Pollastre?) de pasada. Huele a algo similar a lo que pasó en la batalla Porsche-Volkswagen. Allí fue por hacerse con el control de la empresa, y aquí ha podido ser por tratar de forrarse a base de abrir posiciones cortas. De pronto el gobierno prohíbe los cortos, se agota la liquidez y a un leoncio se le enciende la bombilla. Les van a hacer cagar piedras, literalmente, a los que tengan grandes posiciones cortas abiertas. 

Ayer y hoy la situación ha empezado a descontrolarse, y puede acabar con subidas del 100%, salvo que haya alguien gordo en el lado perdedor y alguien haga algo. Como romper un ordenador en BME, por ejemplo. ::::


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

USA sufre la mayor sequía desde el 36... no sé cuanto tiempo llevo esperando al jinete de la inflacción... a ver si por fín...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

a las 17:30 vendrán los lloros.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> a las 17:30 vendrán los lloros.



Habla el Droghi?.... ::


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> a las 17:30 vendrán los lloros.



Joder maestro no sea tan parco en palabras que nos acojona en exceso....

¿Quienes? 
¿Los Bankios?
¿Los truñuIBEX?
¿Europedos?
¿Humanidad?
¿Al Curiosity se le ha pinchao una rueda?



:ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Estamos en niveles perfectos para hacer un reversal.

Es altamente improbable que se fume la resistencia de 7250 a las primeras de cambio y ayer en este nivel soltaron lastre aunque volvieron a comprar un poco más abajo.

La situación sigue siendo la misma que hace 1 semana. Cuidado con pensar que semos los mejores y que somos la locomotora de europa.

Por otra parte, el SP está en techo intermedio aunque es imposible acertar en el pipo exacto.

Bankia, ni la miréis. No deja de ser otra verguenza nacional.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> a las 17:30 vendrán los lloros.



Acabo de enterarme de 2 eres. Una de ellas cotiza la otra no.Esto es demencial. Algun dia se tendra que investigar todo el dinero que estan ganando los sindicatos a traves de los despidos


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

En algunos sitios corre el rumor que en Ferrovial van a hacer un ERE que se caga la perra.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> USA sufre la mayor sequía desde el 36... no sé cuanto tiempo llevo esperando al jinete de la *inflacción*... a ver si por fín...



Mis hogoooossss!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

"_Cuando un post Bertokiano aparece, un larguista se estremece_" ::


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mis hogoooossss!



No se meta con Atman.

Yo estude LADE y me pasa lo mismo.

Anda que no habré aprobado yo exámenes poniendo inflacción y deflacción....si con sus dos C :


----------



## chameleon (9 Ago 2012)

buenos días a todos

una pregunta, ¿alquien sabe porqué no están cotizando las nuevas acciones de SAN?

se supone que la contratación ordinaria empezaba ayer...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> "_Cuando un post Bertokiano aparece, un larguista se estremece_" ::



En una tendencia primaria bajista, un larguista es el tonto útil. He dicho 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ago 2012)

De momento el IBEX está intentando cerrar el hueco de apertura. Luego ya veremos. 

A mí me mola DIA si baja hasta 3,90/80 en unos cuanto días....
A favor: mi hermano trabaja allí. Me comenta que van muy bien, vende un huevo, que le han subido el sueldo (si, si, como oís), que le han dado un bonus especial y todo.
En contra: hace un par de semanas fui a compra a un DIA después de años sin pasarme. Tenía escuchado que había mejorado bastante y ya no era tan "cutrecillo". ¡Mentira! Igual de cutre que siempre...y muy vació.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

Recién salido del horno:

Boletín mensual BCE agosto


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> "_Cuando un post Bertokiano aparece, un larguista se estremece_" ::



Para la firma¡¡

No me pida copyright que no pienso pagarle a un pirata...eso es un contrasentido :XX:


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En algunos sitios corre el rumor que en Ferrovial van a hacer un ERE que se caga la perra.



Pues ya son 3...Bueno Bertok cuando usted diga saco la artilleria pesada (no tengo patria me da igual que sea para ponerse alcista que bajista ya sea españa, alemania, suiza o usa...)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues ya son 3...Bueno Bertok cuando usted diga saco la artilleria pesada (no tengo patria me da igual que sea para ponerse alcista que bajista ya sea españa, alemania, suiza o usa...)



En España no se puede uno poner bajista....


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues ya son 3...Bueno Bertok cuando usted diga saco la artilleria pesada (no tengo patria me da igual que sea para ponerse alcista que bajista ya sea españa, alemania, suiza o usa...)



Vete mirando cortos en SP.

En culibex, será en Octubre.

ING tiene un depósito al 4% durante 6 meses 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

Del Boletín.

"The Governing Council extensively discussed
the policy options to address the severe
mal********ing in the price formation process
in the bond markets of euro area countries.
Exceptionally high risk premia are observed
in government bond prices in several countries
and fi nancial fragmentation hinders the effective
working of monetary policy. Risk premia that are
related to fears of the reversibility of the euro are
unacceptable, and they need to be addressed in a
fundamental manner. The euro is irreversible."

Ya está por escrito...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vete mirando cortos en SP.
> 
> En culibex, será en Octubre.
> 
> ING tiene un depósito al 4% durante 6 meses 8:



Ing solo me deja abrir el deposito con el ahorro de los 2 ultimos meses a no ser que traiga dinero de otra entidad (no soy de poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta) He visto un deposito en bkt al 4,25% a 6 meses (Ademas tienen un buen broker para operar a cp).De momento ya me abierto la cuenta solo falta lanzarme y contratarlo...Alguien lo tiene??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En una tendencia primaria bajista, un larguista es el tonto útil. He dicho 8:



Déle un poco de poesía!!!

En una tendencia primaria bajista, 
el tonto útil es el larguista


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Déle un poco de poesía!!!
> 
> En una tendencia primaria bajista,
> el tonto útil es el larguista



Soy de ciencias ::


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se meta con Atman.
> 
> Yo estude LADE y me pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Anda que no habré aprobado yo exámenes poniendo inflacción y deflacción....si con sus dos C :



Vergogna...!! Yo tambien estudié Empresariales y empecé Físicas...

Pero en mi descargo diré que tambien hice un MBA... 

Lo de la in-flacción ya no tiene remedio, porque cuando escribo biflación, estanflación, deflación, etc... no me pasa... es un mal vicio que puedes contener pero no eliminar... :o


----------



## gamba (9 Ago 2012)

Sobre depósitos, todos los meses en Rankia publican un ranking

Mejores depósitos Agosto 2012


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Sobre depósitos, todos los meses en Rankia publican un ranking
> 
> Mejores depósitos Agosto 2012



El problema que es como Bankimia casi todos los depositos son de entidades malditas. Yo solo opero con Ing,La caixa,Bbva,Santander (A estos ultimos no suelo hacer mucho caso son muy trileros "pagares"...) .Y ahora Bkt (Hace años eran gente seria...Supongo que seguiran siendolo)


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se meta con Atman.
> 
> Yo estude LADE y me pasa lo mismo.
> 
> Anda que no habré aprobado yo exámenes poniendo inflacción y deflacción....si con sus dos C :



Para mi era examen suspendido directamente, con las palabritas en cuestión.


Tres faltas ortográficas también te suspendían el examen.

(Cada día me cuesta más escribir bien, sobre todo cuando estás leyendo continuamente textos con faltas y los malos hábitos se adquieren)


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Huele a larguista con el culo escozío


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En una tendencia primaria bajista,
> el tonto útil es el larguista



Si ves que subidas no hay, 

por qué te pones largo, tolai ??


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema que es como Bankimia casi todos los depositos son de entidades malditas. Yo solo opero con Ing,La caixa,Bbva,Santander (A estos ultimos no suelo hacer mucho caso son muy trileros *"pagares*"...) .Y ahora Bkt (Hace años eran gente seria...Supongo que seguiran siendolo)



...a usted tambien le ha llegado la carta... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si ves que subidas no hay,
> 
> por qué te pones largo, tolai ??



Cuando en el ibex no puedes ir corto,
ponerse largo es poner el orto.






::


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...a usted tambien le ha llegado la carta... ::



La del credito personal de condiciones inmejorables?? (12%-14%) No suelo hacerles mucho caso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

From Economía directa:

"en aquellos tiempos, los señores del ladrillo hasta creían que iban a comprarse una estrella de la muerte para urbanizar la tierra"


:XX:


"ay que este término del memorandum en ingles no lo entiendo!. Llama a Madrid al becario que sabía inglés porque veía Sailor Moon"


:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...a usted tambien le ha llegado la carta... ::



¿Carta? van más allá.

El otro día pagué 500 euros de una compra con la tarjeta de débito de Bankia y me mandaron un SMS para ofrecerme financiar la compra al 22%.

Y era una tarjeta de débito¡


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿
> El otro día pagué 500 euros de una compra con la tarjeta de débito de Bankia y me mandaron un SMS para ofrecerme *financiar la compra al 22%*.



Esto no se considera usura?..


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Esto no se considera usura?..



No recuerdo como iba, era 3 o 4 veces el tipo medio de mercado para que lo consideraran usura, no¿


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No recuerdo como iba, era 3 o 4 veces el tipo medio de mercado para que lo consideraran usura, no¿



Ser prestamista deberia ser una profesion maldita y la usura prohibida.Quienes ejerciesen semejantes artes deberian dormir fuera de la ciudad como en "El mercader de Venecia" : D


----------



## diosmercado (9 Ago 2012)

Jugando al gato y al raton. Al final acaba como el rosario de la aurora... bajar??no, que hay pasta para los de arriba. 

Mas de lo mismo, no veo demasiada accion este mes. (Seguramente me equivocare).


----------



## juanfer (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿Carta? van más allá.
> 
> El otro día pagué 500 euros de una compra con la tarjeta de débito de Bankia y me mandaron un SMS para ofrecerme financiar la compra al 22%.
> 
> Y era una tarjeta de débito¡



Yo creo que el que esta dispuesto a pagar 22% es porque no tiene intencion de devolver el dinero.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La del credito personal de condiciones inmejorables?? (12%-14%) No suelo hacerles mucho caso



No, hombre... la de los pagarés... han estado mandando cartas a gente que ni es cliente ofreciendo pagarés en unas condicones "excelentes" y tal, y tal..


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¿Carta? van más allá.
> 
> El otro día pagué 500 euros de una compra con la tarjeta de débito de Bankia y me mandaron un SMS para ofrecerme financiar la compra al 22%.
> 
> Y era una tarjeta de débito¡



A mí hicieron la tarjeta de Cortefiel y cuando me llegó la cartita de presentación y ví que era del SAN, llamé para que me dieran de baja.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Ago 2012)

Calurosos dias,

la usura creo que es por encima del 30% o algo asi. Estos asuntos mejor a Botin.

Me han mandado el recibo de la luz, y creo a este ritmo saldra mas barato construirme mi propia central de ciclo combinado. Asi que tengo que volver a los mercados malos a por perrillas. Vamos a probar porque el sp500 cae desde los niveles actuales, con un stop un poco por encima del 1405.

Si no vuelvo a postear es que me han cortado la luz.


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

Saludos.

Ahora mismo cuidadin con los cortos por lo menos hasta que SPX500 baje del pivot, la figura está siendo alcista.

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Pivot: 1399.93
Resistencias: 1405.58, 1409.65
Soportes: 1395.85, 1390.27

Niveles por arriba: 1415.40
Niveles por abajo: 1386.24

Futuros: 

Pivot: 1393.93
Resistencias: 1399.58, 1403.65
Soportes: 1389.85, 1384.27

Niveles por arriba: 1409.4
Niveles por abajo: 1380.24


Recuerden, si no les gustan mis niveles, tengo otros. ::


----------



## burbublase (9 Ago 2012)

He hablado con Groucho y me ha dicho los del IBEX

Niveles para hoy en el IBEX.

Pivot: 2150
Resistencias: el infinito y mas alla
Soportes: barra del bar, suelo

Niveles por arriba: los 16000 del joselui
Niveles por abajo: los 4000 del bertok

Lo siento estoy aburrido.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos.
> 
> Ahora mismo cuidadin con los cortos por lo menos hasta que SPX500 baje del pivot, la figura está siendo alcista.
> 
> ...




Mientras tanto el trabajo del ibex en 7162, acojonante.

De este último toque ha salido disparado.


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mientras tanto el trabajo del ibex en 7162, acojonante.
> 
> De este último toque ha salido disparado.



Yo hasta que no vea los 1390 no tendré confirmación del inicio de las bajadas... hasta el rabo todo es Pandoro. :|


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

la borregada posteando niveles , los cuales no tienen la menor importancia ::

el conocimiento supremo es demasiado para sus pequeños cerebros de mandril :ouch:


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la borregada posteando niveles , los cuales no tienen la menor importancia ::
> 
> el conocimiento supremo es demasiado para sus pequeños cerebros de mandril :ouch:



A proposito julandrón, como van tus cortos?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Yo hasta que no vea los 1390 no tendré confirmación del inicio de las bajadas... hasta el rabo todo es Pandoro. :|



gacela bobama cuando tengas confirmacion no tendras huevos de entrar , es lo que tiene el ser gacela


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Ago 2012)

Anlisis Tcnico - La tentacin de comprar - Cotizalia.com

La Tentación de comprar.


> ...Por lo tanto, si en muchas ocasiones se ha comentado en este foro que *en soportes no se vende, se debe tener presente que tampoco se debe comprar en resistencias*. Por lo tanto y aunque no hay ninguna estructura que indique la aparición de un techo, se está en zona en la que se debe hacer caja de las posiciones largas que se recomendaron abrir a lo largo del mes de junio y que tanto quebradero de cabeza generaron con el "ataque" al 6.350 que se produjo en la parte final del mes de julio.


----------



## burbublase (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la borregada posteando niveles , los cuales no tienen la menor importancia ::
> 
> el conocimiento supremo es demasiado para sus pequeños cerebros de mandril :ouch:



Por lo leido en este foro los que postea el FranR dan casi en el blanco. Los suyos, venidos del konozimiento, estoy esperandolos todavia


----------



## matt (9 Ago 2012)

Hoy es una jornada clave en los mercados. WS se enfrentará a sus resistencias. Es probable que aguarden algún día más antes de superarla que es lo que creemos que finalmente ocurrirá.

*LA CONFIRMACIÓN de un mercado alcista primario que puede durar aún varios años, debería tener un "efecto balsámico" sobre la crisis de la Eurozona y tb sobre España*. 

Ahora bien , que nadie se confunda. LOS mercados al alza, nos ayudarían, pero los ajustes habrán de seguir su curso.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Hoy es una jornada clave en los mercados. WS se enfrentará a sus resistencias. Es probable que aguarden algún día más antes de superarla que es lo que creemos que finalmente ocurrirá.
> 
> *LA CONFIRMACIÓN de un mercado alcista primario que puede durar aún varios años, debería tener un "efecto balsámico" sobre la crisis de la Eurozona y tb sobre España*.
> 
> Ahora bien , que nadie se confunda. LOS mercados al alza, nos ayudarían, pero los ajustes habrán de seguir su curso.



Mercado alcista varios años?

Hablas del IBEX? :8::8::8:


----------



## matt (9 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mercado alcista varios años?
> 
> Hablas del IBEX? :8::8::8:



Sí, de eso hablo. 
NO. El IBEX, como sabemos, tiene ahora, unos condicionantes específicos, pero no creo que pueda desasirse totalmente de su condición de mercado remolque, por lo que si se confirma la continuidad alcista del mercado -que se inició en octubre de 2.011- el IBEX se beneficiará tb, sin duda.

A un mercado alcista, otorguémosles, de entre 5 a 7 años. Sumen 2.011 +5 igual a 2.016 ó 2.018


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (9 Ago 2012)

Como se nota que el gatito de los Andes, no tiene para Whiskas y se ha quedado fuera de la subida, que anda soltando pis y mierda, fuera de su cajón de tierra.

Ea, ea, ea ya pasó, misino gatino.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Calurosos dias,
> 
> la usura creo que es por encima del 30% o algo asi. Estos asuntos mejor a Botin.
> 
> ...



Dentro de poco para pagar la luz haran falta billetes de los grandes (100,200,500) en funcion de cuan grande sea tu espacio vital. Por supuesto los recibos se emitiran cada 20-30 dias (Estamos en la champion league energetica)


----------



## diosmercado (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Hoy es una jornada clave en los mercados. WS se enfrentará a sus resistencias. Es probable que aguarden algún día más antes de superarla que es lo que creemos que finalmente ocurrirá.
> 
> *LA CONFIRMACIÓN de un mercado alcista primario que puede durar aún varios años, debería tener un "efecto balsámico" sobre la crisis de la Eurozona y tb sobre España*.
> 
> Ahora bien , que nadie se confunda. LOS mercados al alza, nos ayudarían, pero los ajustes habrán de seguir su curso.



Vaya haciendo cartera entonces y compre todo lo que pueda. No sea que se lo pierda...

Lastima tener ojos, me los sacaria para no leer estas rappeladas.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela bobama cuando tengas confirmacion no tendras huevos de entrar , es lo que tiene el ser gacela











Toma, ya te has ganado tu ración de hoy.


----------



## Pepe Broz (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> pero los ajustes habrán de seguir su curso.




No veo porqué.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Sí, de eso hablo.
> NO. El IBEX, como sabemos, tiene ahora, unos condicionantes específicos, pero no creo que pueda desasirse totalmente de su condición de mercado remolque, por lo que si se confirma la continuidad alcista del mercado -que se inició en octubre de 2.011- el IBEX se beneficiará tb, sin duda.
> 
> A un mercado alcista, otorguémosles, de entre 5 a 7 años. Sumen 2.011 +5 igual a 2.016 ó 2.018



Pues que quieres que te diga...


----------



## matt (9 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya haciendo cartera entonces y compre todo lo que pueda. No sea que se lo pierda...
> 
> Lastima tener ojos, me los sacaria para no leer estas rappeladas.



Exposición actual a la RV 90%


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

matt gacelon cosmico , te arrearia con un anal-isis tecnico pero eso alertaria a los ejpertoh asin que te salvas :rolleye:


----------



## Pepe Broz (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Exposición actual a la RV 90%





Que llevas? 
Yankee, europeo, español?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Cuando el IPI tira para abajo,
pandoro hace su trabajo.


----------



## FranR (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> matt gacelon cosmico ,* te arrearia con un anal*-isis tecnico pero eso alertaria a los ejpertoh asin que te salvas :rolleye:



Veo que se está integrando en el foro, ¿Haciendo proposiciones sesuales? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> matt gacelon cosmico , te arrearia con un *anal*-*isis *tecnico pero eso alertaria a los ejpertoh asin que te salvas :rolleye:





FranR dijo:


> Veo que se está integrando en el foro, ¿Haciendo proposiciones sesuales? ::









Anal felino. Repulsivo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> A un mercado alcista, otorguémosles, de entre 5 a 7 años. Sumen 2.011 +5 igual a 2.016 ó 2.018




Me pilla un poco lejos, creo.

A largo plazo, todos muertos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me pilla un poco lejos, creo.
> 
> A largo plazo, todos muertos.



ustec mas bien a corto :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec mas bien a corto :ouch:



Mi tecnología por el lado alcista no lo permitirá, malvado Jato...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec mas bien a corto :ouch:




Me he perdido.Como va? Largo,corto o cortilargo? 
Pd: El "honosimiento" del norkis debe ser de otro universo 18eu el pollo(eso si esta muy bueno).En peru os sobran los oros ya se ve que no luchais contra la inflacion


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Cuando el jato canta posición
pandoro le hace la bandera de japón.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec mas bien a corto :ouch:



No te pases tio.


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

El jato no hace nada más que lo que sabe, intoxicar, sino visitad el hilo de Siria en temas calientes y veréis la legión de amigos que está haciendo. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me he perdido.Como va? Largo,corto o cortilargo?
> Pd: El "honosimiento" del norkis debe ser de otro universo 18eu el pollo.En peru os sobran los oros ya se ve que no luchais contra la inflacion



mi tecnologia va del lado correcto :baba:


----------



## pollastre (9 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> El jato no hace nada más que lo que sabe, intoxicar, sino visitad el hilo de Siria en temas calientes y veréis la legión de amigos que está haciendo. ::



No joda, ¿también es geoestratega nuestra mascota del HVEI35? 

Asombrado me hallo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No joda, ¿también es geoestratega nuestra mascota del HVEI35?
> 
> Asombrado me hallo....



Pollastre, está usted un poco senil ya. ¿no se acuerda ya de esto?

Foro Militar General &bull; Viendo perfil - muertoviviente - Foro Militar General (Mobile Version)


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

Pedazo de volumen que está manejando Bankia!!!!

Si no fuera por ella el ibex estaria cayendo un 3%. Cuidado!


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> El jato no hace nada más que lo que sabe, intoxicar, sino visitad el hilo de Siria en temas calientes y veréis la legión de amigos que está haciendo. ::



haber avisado antes !! 

voy pa ya, quizás le dé la replica con algún multi :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollastre, está usted un poco senil ya. ¿no se acuerda ya de esto?
> 
> Foro Militar General &bull; Viendo perfil - muertoviviente - Foro Militar General (Mobile Version)



JOJOJO! No solo MV sabe escribir correctamente, sino que pinta que es argentino.

Además deja una perla del tamaño de un camión, vean, vean...


en primer lugar, saludarte en primer lugar, y agradecerte el enlace con el foro de economía.
*
Yo no sé de economía*, pero si no estoy equivocado, el mayor tenedor de deuda estadounidense es el gobierno o estado chino, y siempre se ha comentado que es ua forma de chantajear a los EE.UU. en las diversas rondas negociadoras de la OMC, la última en Dubai.

La prueba del delito


----------



## tarrito (9 Ago 2012)

jajjaa

es un crack haciendo hamij@s

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...076-hilo-revueltas-siria-425.html#post6961420


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

El verano comienza en Finlandia a primeros de junio y dura hasta mediados de agosto (=temporada de vacaciones escolares) siendo el mes de julio el tradicional mes de vacaciones de gente local

Fuente: Finlandia Estaciones | Viajes a Finlandia con Viajerum

Medallero Finlandia


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues ya son 3...Bueno Bertok cuando usted diga saco la artilleria pesada (no tengo patria me da igual que sea para ponerse alcista que bajista ya sea españa, alemania, suiza o usa...)



Pues allí ya han echado montón de gente de las áreas corporativas, de finanzas y de Agromán. Pero cuando digo montón, digo montonazo.

No entiendo muy bien el tema de hacerlo vía "ere" si la empresa va muy bien, están creciendo, tienen dinero para invertir, su posición de caja es buena, su posición de deuda es muy bueno vía desconsolidación ..... y ya han echado a muchísimos (en algunas áreas a uno de cada tres). En fín, se verá.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Soy de ciencias ::



De ciencias "oscuras". Tu avatar te delata. A ver cuando pones avatares como los de Davitin, ganarías un montón.


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues allí ya han echado montón de gente de las áreas corporativas, de finanzas y de Agromán. Pero cuando digo montón, digo montonazo.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien el tema de hacerlo vía "ere" si la empresa va muy bien, están creciendo, tienen dinero para invertir, su posición de caja es buena, su posición de deuda es muy bueno vía desconsolidación ..... y ya han echado a muchísimos (en algunas áreas a uno de cada tres). En fín, se verá.



Entiendo que los ERES son armas de doble lectura para la cotización. En un principio es una noticia pesimista que hace bajar la cotización del valor, pero a la larga sanea los balances si se hace bien. ¿no?

Es mejor una compañia pequeña y saneada que una grande deficitaria (via sueldos)::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

gacelas aprenderan a tener un respect por sus superiores :no:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Por lo leido en este foro los que postea el FranR dan casi en el blanco. Los suyos, venidos del konozimiento, estoy esperandolos todavia



No se metan con el Jato
que nos suele hacer reir un rato
pues su táctica es comprar barato
y venderlo todo más alto


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Sí, de eso hablo.
> NO. El IBEX, como sabemos, tiene ahora, unos condicionantes específicos, pero no creo que pueda desasirse totalmente de su condición de mercado remolque, por lo que si se confirma la continuidad alcista del mercado -que se inició en octubre de 2.011- el IBEX se beneficiará tb, sin duda.
> 
> A un mercado alcista, otorguémosles, de entre 5 a 7 años. Sumen 2.011 +5 igual a 2.016 ó 2.018



Yo no veo un mercado alcista secular si no un sprint hasta los dieciseismiles::


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

Como el gato andino se llame Javier A. me escojono entero.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Como se nota que el gatito de los Andes, no tiene para Whiskas y se ha quedado fuera de la subida, que anda soltando pis y mierda, fuera de su cajón de tierra.
> 
> Ea, ea, ea ya pasó, misino gatino.



Si que está dentro pero mirando hacia el otro lado. Debe estar suscrito al boletín de algún banco de inversión que le han engañado.

Ya saben, jugador de chica perdedor de mus.
Ya saben, inversor en busca de platita perdedor en formato rush.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dentro de poco para pagar la luz haran falta billetes de los grandes (100,200,500) en funcion de cuan grande sea tu espacio vital. Por supuesto los recibos se emitiran cada 20-30 dias (Estamos en la champion league energetica)



El que no quiera sufrir, ya sabe que tiene que domiciliar el recibo y no mirar el extracto de movimientos. Sean patriotas y piensen en drolos que es Dios Bombilla.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

pequeñas gacelillas no sabeis ni donde estais , metidos en el intraminuto como torpes tradels , lo que no les deja ver la direccion que tomaran los mercaos en un plazo un poco mas largo .

ahora aprenderan a no apropiarse de las estrategias despiadadas , ganaran platita con la ultima que di pero ya no habra mas , os habeis rebelado contra el ser superior y ahora por vuestra falta de humildad pagareis ::


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Como el gato andino se llame Javier A. me escojono entero.



Estos son los diez nombres de hombre más habituales de Perú por orden de más común a menos común:

1 LUIS ALBERTO
2 MIGUEL ANGEL
3 JOSE LUIS
4 JORGE LUIS
5 JUAN CARLOS
6 MARCO ANTONIO
7 CARLOS ALBERTO
8 JULIO CESAR
9 JOSE ANTONIO
10 CESAR AUGUSTO

Nombres en quechua de origen peruano para mujeres o algo con tetas :o

ACHANQARA / ACHANK’ARAY (Aymara) Flor colorida
ACHIQ / ACHIK Luz, clara, luminosa
ACHIKILLA Luna resplandeciente
ACHIYAKU Agua clara, luminosa
AKLLA Elegida, escogida entre todas
AKLLASISA Flor elegida
AKLLASUMAQ Elegida por su belleza
ALIQORA Hierba, esbelta y erguida como el tallo de la hierba
ALLIYMA ¡ Que buena !, ¡ Que agradable !
AMANK’AY / HAMANK’AYA ( Aymara ) Flor (azucena)
ASIRI Sonriente, sonrisa
AWAQ / AWAK Tejedora
AWASIYAKU / ASIRIYAKU Agua que ríe
AWANK’AY El vuelo del águila, balanceándose y mirando la profundidad
AWQA / AUKA Guerrera, salvaje, enemiga
AWQASISA / AUKASISA Flor guerrera
CH
CHAMI Pequeña
CH’ASKA Estrella, lucero, Venus. La de cabellos largos y crespos
CH’AYÑA / CH’AYNA Jilguero, calandria, alondra, la de canto melodioso
CHINPU / CHINPO / CHINBO Aureola, nimbo. Marcada o señalada de colores
CHINPUKILLA Luna de colores. Aureola de la luna
CHINPUKUSI / CHINPOKUSI La de alegres colores
CHINPUSUMAQ / CHINPOSUMAK Bella por sus colores
CHINPU’URMA / CHINPOURMA La que derrama colores a su paso
CHUKI / CHOKE / CHUQI Danzante. Lanza / (Aymara) Oro. De gran estima, bien amada
CHUKILLANTHU La sombra del danzante. La sombra de la lanza
H
HAMK’A La de color tostado, morenita
HAWKA La que se regocija, contenta, desocupada, libre de preocupaciones
HAYLLI / JAYLLI Canto de triunfo, alegría por la victoria / (Aymara) Canción
HUCH’UY Pequeña
HUCH’UYKILLA Luna menguante. Pequeña luna
HUCH’UYKOYA Pequeña reina
HUCH’UYSISA Pequeña flor
I
ILIN / YLIN Grama
ILLA / YLLA Luz. Sagrada. Talismán, la que trae ventura y suerte. Digna de confianza
ILLARI Amanecer. Resplandeciente, fulgurante
ILLARISISA Flor del amanecer
ILLARIT'IKA Flor del amanecer
IMASUMAQ / YMASUMAK ¡ Que hermosa, que bella !
INKA De estirpe real / (Puquina o Aymara) Principio vital. Fuente y origen de felicidad
INKASISA Flor Inka
INKILL / YNKILL Flor. Pradera florida
INKILLAY Mi florecita
IZHI / ILLI Neblina, bruma
K
K’ANTU / CANTUTA Flor
KARWASISA Flor amarilla
KAYARA Ágave, pita
KHALLWA Golondrina
KHUYAQ / KHUYAK Amante, amorosa
KHUYANA Amor, compasión, digna de ser amada
KILLA Luna
KILLARI Luz de Luna
KILLASISA Flor de Luna
KILLASUMAQ Hermosa y bella como la Luna
KILLAY Mi Lunita. Hierro, metal, la que tiene el color del hierro
KIWA / QIWA Hierba
KOYA / QOYA Señora principal, reina
KOYAKUSI Reina alegre
KOYASUMAQ Bella reina
KUKA / KOKA / KOKKA Coca, planta sagrada / (Aymara ) El árbol
KUKURI Tórtola, paloma
KUKUYU Luciérnaga
KUSI Alegre, feliz, dichosa / (Aymara) Próspera, la que siempre tiene suerte en todo
KUSICHINPU La de colores alegres
KUSI’INKILLAY Mi alegre florecita
KUSIMAYU Río alegre
KUSIQUYLLUR / KUSIQOYLLUR Estrellita alegre
KUSIRIMAY La de alegre hablar
KUSIYAYA La que hace feliz a su padre
K’UYCHI Arco-iris. Joya
KUYMI Flor de amaranto
LL
LLAKSA La que tiene el color del bronce
LLASHA Lenta, de peso, gordita
LLIW / LLIU Brillante, luminosa
LLIWKILLA / LLIUKILLA Luna brillante, resplandeciente
LLIWSISA / LLIUSISA Flor brillante
M
MAMA’ACHIQ / MAMAACHIK Señora de la luz
MAMAHAMK'A Señora de color tostado, morena
MAMAQ / MAMAK La que da origen, la que da vida, madre y señora, germinadora
MAMAKUKA / MAMAKOKA Señora de la coca sagrada
MAMAQHAWA Señora que vigila
MAMAQURA / MAMAQORA Señora hierba
MAMARUNTU Señora del granizo
MAMAUQLLU / MAMAOQLLO Señora y madre
MAYSUMAQ / MAYSUMAK Muy bella, excelente
MAYUA / MAYWA Violeta, lila
MAYUASIRI La de risa cantarina como un río
MICHIQ / MICHIK Pastora
MISK’I Dulce como la miel
MISK’IWAYRA Dulce brisa
N / Ñ
NAYARAQ / NAYARAK La que tiene muchos deseos
NINA Fuego, candela; inquieta y vivaz como el fuego
NINAPAKCHA / NINAPAJCHA Cascada de fuego
NINAPAQARI Fuego del amanecer
NINASISA Flor de fuego
NINAT'IKA Flor de fuego
NUNA Alma, espíritu
ÑUST’A Princesa
ÑUST’AWILLKA Princesa sagrada
P
PACHA Tierra, mundo
PACHAKUSI La que alegra el mundo con su presencia
P'ANQA / PANKAR / PANKARA Hoja, hoja de maíz / (Aymara) Flor. Llena de vida, risueña
PAQARI Amanecer / (Aymara) Eterna, la que no envejece
PARIWANA Flamenco andino
PARWA Flor
PARYA / PARYAN / PARIA Gorrión
PAWAW Flor
PAWQ’AR / PAUK’AR / PAWQARA Flor.Primorosa, preciosa, fina, excelente.Gorrión/(Aymara) Divina, cosa de los Dioses
PHAKCHA / PHAJCHA / PHAKCHAY Cascada, catarata
PHALLCHA Flor de virtudes mágicas "genciana"
PHUYU Nube / (Aymara) Pluma
PHUYUQHAWA La que mira las nubes
PILLKUSISA / PILLKOSISA Flor roja como el Pillku
PUKYU / PUJYU Manantial
PUQUY Creciente, madura
PUQUYKILLA Luna creciente. Nacida en mes de lluvias
Q
QHATUQ / QHATUK Vendedora, comerciante
QHAWA La que vigila, centinela
QHISPI / QHISPE / QHESPI Libertad, libre. Joya,diamante / (Aymara) La que siempre sobresale entre las demás.
QHISPISISA Flor de libertad. Flor resplandeciente como el diamante
QIKYUSISA / QIJYUSISA Flor que crece entre las grietas de las rocas
QILLQA Escritora / (Aymara) Designada, marcada por los Dioses
QUCHA / QOCHA Mar, laguna
QURA / QORA / QHORA Hierba, pequeñita como la hierba
QURAOQLLO / QORAOKLLO Señora pequeñita como la hierba
QURI / QORI / KORI Oro, dorada / (Aymara) Valiosa, misericordiosa, mujer de gran utilidad
QURICHULLPI / QORICHULLPI Dorada como el maíz
QURISISA / QORISISA Flor de oro, flor dorada
QURIT’IKA / QORIT’IKA Flor de oro, flor dorada
QURIQUYLLUR / QORIQOYLLUR Estrella dorada, estrella de oro
QURIUQLLU / QORIOQLLO Señora dorada, señora del oro
QURIURMA / QORIURMA La que a su paso va derramando oro
QURIWAYRA / QORIWAYRA Viento de oro
QULLQI / QOLLQE/ QOLLQI Plata, plateada / (Aymara) La que nunca se desmoraliza
QUYLLUR / QOYLLUR / QOYLLOR Estrella, estrella del amanecer
QUYLLURIT’I / QOLLORIT’I Estrella de la nieve
R
RAWA / RAUA Calurosa, ardiente. Fuego, candela
RAWAOQLLO Señora ardiente
RIMAQ / RIMAK Elocuente, habladora
S
SACH’A Selva, silvestre, selvática
SACH’ASISA Flor silvestre
SACHAT’IKA Flor silvestre
SAMI Afortunada, venturosa, exitosa, feliz y dichosa
SAYA / SHAYA Erguida, la que siempre se mantiene en pie
SHULLA Rocío
SISA Flor / (Aymara ) Inmortal, la que siempre vuelve a la vida
SIYAYA Almizcle
SUMAILLA Luz bella
SUMAIZHI / SUMAILLI Hermosa neblina
SUMAQ / SUMAK Hermosa, bella, agradable
SUMAT’IKA Flor bella
SURI Ñandú, rápida y veloz como el avestruz
SUYANA Esperanza
T
TAKI Canción, música, baile
TAKI’ILLARIQ / TAKI'ILLAREQ Canción del amanecer
TALLA Señora
TAMAYA Centralizadora
TAMYA / TAMIA Lluvia
TAMYASISA / TAMIASISA Flor de lluvia
TANITANI Flor de la cordillera, flor silvestre
TARUKA Cierva, cervatilla
THANI Sana
T’IKA / TTIKA Flor. Pluma. Flor que es plumaje
TIMTA Deseosa
TINTAYA / TIMTAYA (Aymara) La que consigue lo que quiere
TUTA Noche, nocturna, oscura como la noche
TUTAYAN Anochecer
U
UQLLU / OQLLO / OKLLO Señora, dama
UMIÑA Esmeralda
URMA La que deja caer cosas buenas a su paso
URPI Paloma
URPIKUSI Palomita alegre
URPILLAY Mi palomita. Mi amada
URPIYANAY Mi palomita negra. Mi amada palomita
URPIYURAQ / URPIYURAK Palomita blanca
W
WAKCHILLA Garza cenicienta
WAQAR Garza blanca
WARA (Aymara) Lucero
WARAKUSI Estrellita alegre / (Aymara) Admirable, la que provoca admiración
WARAQUCHA / WARAQOCHA Lucero del mar
WARASISA La flor que se convirtió en lucero
WARAYANA Estrella morena / (Aymara) La estrella que viene de lejos
WARAWA Adornada
WAYANAY Golondrina, ave, pájaro
WAYANAYSI Golondrina
WAYLLA Hierba verde, grama / (Aymara) Protectora, misericordiosa, la que acoje en su casa
WAYRA Aire, brisa, viento; veloz como el viento
WAYTA Flor. Pluma. Adornada / (Aymara) Adornada, engalanada, bien vestida
WAYTAMAYU Flor de río
WILLKA Sagrada / (Aymara) Sol. Poderosa
Y
YACHAY Sabiduría
YAKU / YAKUY Agua
YANA Morena, negra. Amada / (Aymara) Extranjera, venida de otras tierras
YANAKILLA Luna negra
YANAPUMA / YANAPOMA Puma negra
YANAKOYA Reina morena, negra
YANAQUYLLUR / YANAQOYLLUR Estrellita negra
YANAWAYTA Flor negra. Pluma negra
YANAY Mi morenita. Mi amada
YURI / YORI Amanacer. La que amanece, despierta a la vida
YURIA / YORIA / LORIA Alba, aurora
YURIANA / YORIANA / LORIANA Alborada, aurora
YURAK / YURAQ Blanca


----------



## Sipanha (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pequeñas gacelillas no sabeis ni donde estais , metidos en el intraminuto como torpes tradels , lo que no les deja ver la direccion que tomaran los mercaos en un plazo un poco mas largo .
> 
> ahora aprenderan a no apropiarse de las estrategias despiadadas , ganaran platita con la ultima que di pero ya no habra mas , os habeis rebelado contra el ser superior y ahora por vuestra falta de humildad pagareis ::



En verdad que tiene usted más agujeros en el cerebro que el colchón de Rocko Sigfredi. ::


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pequeñas gacelillas no sabeis ni donde estais , metidos en el intraminuto como torpes tradels , lo que no les deja ver la direccion que tomaran los mercaos en un plazo un poco mas largo .
> 
> ahora aprenderan a no apropiarse de las estrategias despiadadas , ganaran platita con la ultima que di pero ya no habra mas , os habeis rebelado contra el ser superior y ahora por vuestra falta de humildad pagareis ::



Eso es lo que yo quiero, que estos mamonazos desnortados del hilo se dejen de aprovechar de tu "homosimiento". Yo te pago 100 euros diarios si me envías tus estimaciones por mensaje privado, que me dices?.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo quiero, que estos mamonazos desnortados del hilo se dejen de aprovechar de tu "homosimiento". Yo te pago 100 euros diarios si me envías tus estimaciones por mensaje privado, que me dices?.



Joder, yo por 50 leuros te digo mis estimaciones, y de paso te cuento tu futuro en el amol, el trabajo y los dineros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El que no quiera sufrir, ya sabe que tiene que domiciliar el recibo y no mirar el extracto de movimientos. Sean patriotas y piensen en drolos que es Dios Bombilla.



El autoconsumo fotovoltaico será rentable sin ayudas en cuatro años

Yo me lo estoy pensando,¿opiniones?

Kits Autoconsumo | Solar365

Habría que comparar precios y tal. Pero parece prometedor


----------



## juanfer (9 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Entiendo que los ERES son armas de doble lectura para la cotización. En un principio es una noticia pesimista que hace bajar la cotización del valor, pero a la larga sanea los balances si se hace bien. ¿no?
> 
> Es mejor una compañia pequeña y saneada que una grande deficitaria (via sueldos)::



El problema es que un ERE de una empresas de castuzos tiraran a los menos castuzos, igual me equivoco.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El autoconsumo fotovoltaico será rentable sin ayudas en cuatro años
> 
> Yo me lo estoy pensando,¿opiniones?
> 
> ...



Lo más barato siempre ha sido:
-Irse a dormir cuando anochece, así no hay que encender la luz.
-Utilizar la bata en invierno y abrir las ventanas en verano para que haya corriente.
-No ver la tele que emboba.
-No tener congelador y lavar a mano.

Pero ni aún así os libraréis/emos. Los drolos no meterán una cuota de disponibilidad de 89 euros mensuales.::

No os relevéis contra el destino, es así y así hay que aceptarlo.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

El DAX a 30 puntos del precio de apertura semanal. Mínimo diario a 10 puntos. Delta de sesión positivo 73 puntos por debajo de apertura. Qué cerca está.


----------



## hydra69 (9 Ago 2012)

::


----------



## juanfer (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El autoconsumo fotovoltaico será rentable sin ayudas en cuatro años
> 
> Yo me lo estoy pensando,¿opiniones?
> 
> ...



En un entorno rural me parece ideal. El problema que le veo a esto es que esta muy cotizados por los amigos de lo ageno y los roban, sobre todo los del norte de Africa.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues allí ya han echado montón de gente de las áreas corporativas, de finanzas y de Agromán. Pero cuando digo montón, digo montonazo.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien el tema de hacerlo vía "ere" si la empresa va muy bien, están creciendo, tienen dinero para invertir, su posición de caja es buena, su posición de deuda es muy bueno vía desconsolidación ..... y ya han echado a muchísimos (en algunas áreas a uno de cada tres). En fín, se verá.




Los eres solo benefician a los sindicatos. Yo no me esperaba el ere de ferrovial, no les veia tan mal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En un entorno rural me parece ideal. El problema que le veo a esto es que esta muy cotizados por los amigos de lo ageno y los *roban*, sobre todo los del norte de Africa.



Oh jod! My helles!

Para lo otro:







Luego se entierran los cuerpos debajo del olivo. Hoy paz y mañana gloria :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Los eres solo benefician a los sindicatos. Yo no me esperaba el ere de ferrovial, no les veia tan mal



A mí el otro día me contaron que en una empresa de relumbrón, cada vez que había una huelga .... le untaban al del sindicato y se solucionaba el tema.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh jod! My helles!
> 
> Para lo otro:
> 
> ...



Esto ya es otra cosa que sí que tiene futuro. En un escenario madmaxista a lo guokin dé sería genial para abatir pepitorros y castuzos luchando por su presa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto ya es otra cosa que sí que tiene futuro. En un escenario madmaxista a lo guokin dé sería genial para abatir pepitorros y castuzos luchando por su presa.



Yo estoy fritico por comprarme una. Cada vez que se lo comento a mis amigos ponen unas caras....


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Luego se entierran los cuerpos debajo del olivo. Hoy paz y mañana gloria :fiufiu:



Al final, la capacidad expansiva de Al Andalus residía en su tecnología para hacer desaparecer cadáveres...


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

Lo que os sorprenda la variacion de Bankia echen un vistazo a Banco de Valencia.

¿Pero que cojones pasa en este puto pais que un banco se revaloriza un 150% en minutos...?


----------



## juanfer (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oh jod! My helles!
> 
> Para lo otro:
> 
> ...



El problema es que no vas a estar todo el tiempo vigilando los paneles solares. Algun dia no estaras y ese dia desapareceran. Una solución mas interesante son los robots que han montado los israelis en el muro de Gaza.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> He hablado con Groucho y me ha dicho los del IBEX
> 
> Niveles para hoy en el IBEX.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, no me asigne vaticinios que no he hecho. Son 4400 - 4600 ::


----------



## gamba (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto ya es otra cosa que sí que tiene futuro. En un escenario madmaxista a lo guokin dé sería genial para abatir pepitorros y castuzos luchando por su presa.



Que miedo mete eso. Dispara flechas o balas? )


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que no vas a estar todo el tiempo vigilando los paneles solares. Algun dia no estaras y ese dia desapareceran. Una solución mas interesante son los robots que han montado los israelis en el muro de Gaza.



El motero pirata no necesita robots israelíes en un muro, él tiene a Mazinger para proteger su huerto solar


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

UNEMPLOYMENT INSURANCE WEEKLY CLAIMS REPORT

361.000 mejor de lo esperado


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí el otro día me contaron que en una empresa de relumbrón, cada vez que había una huelga .... le untaban al del sindicato y se solucionaba el tema.



Vaya pais, asi nos va. Hay cosas que es mejor no saber


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

Balanza comercial mejor de lo esperado tambien. Peor para el QE3, ¿caida?


----------



## ponzi (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El autoconsumo fotovoltaico será rentable sin ayudas en cuatro años
> 
> Yo me lo estoy pensando,¿opiniones?
> 
> ...



http://www.tutiendasolar.es/Catalogo-Placas-solares.html

Se empiezan a ver precios razonables


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Venga, más gacelas al horno


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Que miedo mete eso. Dispara flechas o balas? )



Flechas de las que pinchan ::


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Venga, más gacelas al horno



Yo no lo tengo tan claro.

Te lo dije el otro día en "privado", el SP cumple siempre las proyecciones. No le vale quedarse a tres pipos de un objetivo, lleva años llegando a ellos. A mí me sale que ahora está sobre 1410/2 aprox. No sé si los 1407 marcados en el pre-market .... será suficiente (todo depende de cómo se pinten las rayas).

Voy a pasar de esos índices y centrarme en el mundo solar.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Comienzo a leer la prensa hispanistaní y veo que tontos tontos hay pocos.

Sánchez Gordillo no será detenido por su condición de aforado - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que no vas a estar todo el tiempo vigilando los paneles solares. Algun dia no estaras y ese dia desapareceran. Una solución mas interesante son los robots que han montado los israelis en el muro de Gaza.



Lo antiguo siempre es más efectivo


----------



## boquiman (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Te lo dije el otro día en "privado", el SP cumple siempre las proyecciones. No le vale quedarse a tres pipos de un objetivo, lleva años llegando a ellos. A mí me sale que ahora está sobre 1410/2 aprox. No sé si los 1407 marcados en el pre-market .... será suficiente (todo depende de cómo se pinten las rayas).
> 
> Voy a pasar de esos índices y centrarme en el mundo solar.



Yo tengo como precio máximo del SP antes de darse la vuelta los 1415/17, y casi seguro que va a tocar la pared antes de volverse, pues como bien dices, marca los objetivos al punto. Esperemos a ver...


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ago 2012)

Por si puede interesar, ayer hubo subida fuerte con mucho volumen en AMD. Hay rumores de compra por parte de Qualcomm y de Samsung. 

Periódicamente se avivan estos rumores, y con la misma periodicidad se rumorea que no es viable adquirir AMD, porque su activo más valioso, la posibilidad de hacer chips compatibles con los de Intel, depende de una licencia cruzada que no se transferiría automáticamente al adquirente.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> Te lo dije el otro día en "privado", el SP cumple siempre las proyecciones. No le vale quedarse a tres pipos de un objetivo, lleva años llegando a ellos. A mí me sale que ahora está sobre 1410/2 aprox. No sé si los 1407 marcados en el pre-market .... será suficiente (todo depende de cómo se pinten las rayas).
> 
> Voy a pasar de esos índices y centrarme en el mundo solar.



que suba 8-10 pipos más no evita que estén llenando el horno hasta los topes.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

De la página de Pepe Luí,

"Cuando intento explicarle a alguien que no se dedica a "esto que llamamos mercados financieros" se me hace imposible convencerlo del actual seteo mental del mercado: "si todo sale mal.........mejor".

Obviamente y como viene siendo el caso desde hace años un dato débil a nivel macroeconómico se lee como que habrá mayor estímulo en el futuro cercano y por lo tanto “la negatividad del dato” genera festejo en vez de preocupación. Es más, se me hace difícil recordar la última vez que un mal dato generó venta en vez de compra. (2012: Un año incomprensiblemente optimista)

Vamos a los datos. El índice de precios al consumidor en julio marcó un incremento del 1.8% contra año anterior. Este número compara con la lectura del 2.2% del mes anterior lo que demuestra una desaceleración en el ritmo inflacionario que es consistente con la relativa debilidad macroeconómica que ha mostrado China desde el inicio del año.

Además datos de producción industrial muestran que la producción industrial en julio creció 9.2% contra año anterior. Este número es menor que el reportado el mes anterior de 9.5% y el esperado por el mercado de 9.8%. De todas formas, nada trágico y totalmente anticipado por el mercado.

De esta forma, un atenuado ritmo inflacionario y una mesurada debilidad industrial fue una noticia razonablemente bienvenida para mercados que sólo piensan en estímulos: la poca inflación le da mayor grado de libertad a China para realizar algún tipo de estímulo monetario y más de lo mismo…………..

No hay mucho más para una semana absolutamente irrelevante. En un rato se viene “pedido semanal de subsidios al desempleo” (jobless claims) un detalle no más.

De todas formas parecería que este mercado ha raleado demasiado en estos últimos días y tengo la sensación de que el S&P está mostrando cierto nivel de fatiga. Convengamos que no hubo “tanta buena noticia” para que el mercado volviese a intentar llegar a nuevos máximos que de hecho no ha podido conseguir. Recordemos que el máximo de cierre del S&P para este año ha sido 1419.33 cerrando ayer en 1402. Sin dudas, los máximos del año serán la primer resistencia y su quiebre o no indicará la señal de cuánto más optimismo le queda a este mercadito para las próximas semanas.

El mercado parece haber corrido el rango de trading de las últimas semanas en un 4% aproximadamente para el S&P. Tengo la sensación de que en el cortísimo plazo lo mejor de esta fiesta vacía de fundamentos y noticias se está terminando.


Germán Fermo, Ph.D.
Consultor Económico
Director Maestría en Finanzas, UTDT
gfermo@macro-finance.com.ar"


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por si puede interesar, ayer hubo subida fuerte con mucho volumen en AMD. Hay rumores de compra por parte de Qualcomm y de Samsung.
> 
> Periódicamente se avivan estos rumores, y con la misma periodicidad se rumorea que no es viable adquirir AMD, porque su activo más valioso, la posibilidad de hacer chips compatibles con los de Intel, depende de una licencia cruzada que no se transferiría automáticamente al adquirente.



El valor le sigo y creo que tiene que bajar hasta los 3,5 que es por donde pasa una directriz soporte bajista.


----------



## burbublase (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De la página de Pepe Luí,
> 
> "(2012: Un año incomprensiblemente optimista)"



Me quedo con esto, este hombre no debe de hablar mucho con inversores a largo plazo

Corrijo, creia que hablaba del ibex.


----------



## boquiman (9 Ago 2012)

Que ha pasado pal peponazo? alguien sabe?


----------



## burbublase (9 Ago 2012)

Despegamos senores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que no vas a estar todo el tiempo vigilando los paneles solares. Algun dia no estaras y ese dia desapareceran. Una solución mas interesante son los robots que han montado los israelis en el muro de Gaza.





The Hellion dijo:


> El motero pirata no necesita robots israelíes en un muro, él tiene a Mazinger para proteger su huerto solar





bertok dijo:


> Lo antiguo siempre es más efectivo



Nosotros estamos trabajando en otra aproximacion.

*Gatos Gurkhas!*


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Despegamos senores.



¿Adonde? La semana debería terminar 70 puntos abajo. El datos de contado para DAX, llevo contabilizados 500 contratos negativos, y en futuro un delta de sesión de 2000 positivos. Una divergencia notable. Las subidas se han realizado con muy poco volumen en la sesión de hoy.

El movimiento lo ha anticipado el EURHUF a las 14:45, los húngaros esos que tanta risa le dan al pollo.


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

Acaban de colar otro iceberg en el futuro del DAX para arriba.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

LDK ha empeorado su posible proyecto se "lanzada". Hay que esperar para tomar una decisión de inversión.

Trina debe superar los 4,88. Cada minuto que pase y no lo haga, le perjudica.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Corto en 1405-1404. SL@1407-1406

buscando sólo 2 o 3 pipos, luego veremos.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Corto en 1405-1404. SL@1407-1406
> 
> buscando sólo 2 o 3 pipos, luego veremos.



Un poco pronto a mi juicio.

No tardarás en estar acompañado.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Busco una jugada a muy corto. los SL son sólo "por si acaso"... pero si NO sale lo que veo, me salgo rápido y a por la siguiente.


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Busco una jugada a muy corto. los SL son sólo "por si acaso"... pero si sale lo que veo, me salgo rápido y a por la siguiente.



La pérdida de momento intradiario es más que evidente. Para estar seguros, el nivel son los 1403.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La pérdida de momento intradiario es más que evidente. Para estar seguros, el nivel son los 1403.



1402-1403. Tamos de acuerdo. Sólo que yo ya me la he jugado.

Cubierto: ahora a ver...


----------



## Navarrorum (9 Ago 2012)

Vuelvo a insistir porque lo de Banco de Valencia me parece increible. De verguenza nacional







BVA.MC: Resumen para BANCO DE VALENCIA- Yahoo! Finanzas

Una cosita os iba a pedir a los trader pofesionales. ¿Seria posible saber quien está detras de la pasta que se ha metido hoy en dicho banco? Es informacion que solo manejan los Trader profesionales y se agradeceria que la comparierais...

Alguien se va a hacer multimillonarico con la pasta de todos los españoles...

HDLGP


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Que bueno sería un DAX unos 299 pipos más arriba.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Que bueno sería un DAX unos 299 pipos más arriba.



janusillo, pa short position ::


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Ago 2012)

Alguien sabe que le pasa peponicamente hablando a los hoteles nhh???


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir porque lo de Banco de Valencia me parece increible. De verguenza nacional
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La composición accionarial de una empresa es información pública. Un informe detallado de las operaciones diarias posiblemente cueste un dinero si no eres un institucional. Si eres un abogado justiciero o Robocop, anímate a denunciar. Si no, es mejor no meterse, porque en Bankia las han hecho peores y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## paulistano (9 Ago 2012)

Muy bueno lo que han sacado del jato....ahora que dicen que es argentino...una vez en intereconomá escuché a un analisto argentino pero con acento ciertamente neutralizado.

No será el?

Buenísimo lo de "yo no sé de economía" jajaja

jato diga argo!!


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Ago 2012)

Antoniucci, manifiéstate.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Alierta se lleva la parte del león del concurso de telecos de la Generalitat - elConfidencial.com


Pues espero que no tengan los mismos resultados en calidad de servicio y provisión que otras grandes empresas que han contratado a Telefónica como outsourcer de telecomunicaciones. Pasarán los años y los temas prometidos sin llegar.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Lo huelen?? ...es el... miedo...


----------



## bertok (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo huelen?? ...es el... miedo...



Ya están aquí de nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ago 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen de hoy ha sido de montaña rusa, primero para abajo hasta las 13:30 y luego para arriba hasta el final. El saldo máximo del día se ha hecho a las 17, así que esto tiene mucha trampa y mucho cartón, de momento no están por bajar aunque sugieran el guano.

Y hasta aquí el informe rapidito que he de irme.


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Cerrado la otra mitad.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cerrado la otra mitad.



cierras el otro medio mini ? :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

First podría corregir en algún lugar entre los 22 y los 24 dolares ..... pero es un mal negocio intentar adivinarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First podría corregir en algún lugar entre los 22 y los 24 dolares ..... pero es un mal negocio intentar adivinarlo.



menudo analisto


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudo analisto



Pues es lo que me has enviado al privado previo pago de 100 euros.
Ya decía que si perdías tanta platita era porque eras bastante graqueloceto

Rescindo el contrato ::


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierras el otro medio mini ? :XX:


----------



## carvil (9 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Eso dejaría fuera los vuelos trasatlánticos, todo un clásico. No sé yo...




No se crea ::


<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoJzdAMZKpg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LoJzdAMZKpg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNEJrd6GkSY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNEJrd6GkSY?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

*[Ibertrola]*

Sobran las palabras


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First podría corregir en algún lugar entre los 22 y los 24 dolares ..... pero es un mal negocio intentar adivinarlo.



estoy esperando eso 
:


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierras el otro medio mini ? :XX:



Aquí el único medio-mini que hay es usted, porque no llega a gato entero.


(no quiero leerle pero ustedes le quotean y... no puedo evitarlo entro al trapo cual becerro en celo)


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

El oro sube, el petroleo baja... el sp tendría que bajar... pues no... yo ahora mismo... no tocar...

¿es cosa mía o caba de hacer un vela feiiiisima en velas de 5min.? Una vela de fallo claro de la subida... pero es que con este volumen... tampoco te puedes fiar...


----------



## atman (9 Ago 2012)

Bueno, pues le he entrado con 3 cortos en 1403, SL 1406 y cierro el chiringito, luego ve0 como salgo.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> No se crea ::
> 
> Salu2



Pero ni Singapore Airlines está a salvo del rey salchichero del low cost ... oido al minuto 1

[YOUTUBE]UfIY24BErBE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nombre (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Ibertrola]*
> 
> Sobran las palabras






Gracias hamijo!


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Se huele que los últimos 20 minutos del PS van a ser bastante interesantes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ago 2012)

Globo sonda on TV:

Nos van a encular con las vacaciones. 
Bueno, al sr. Pollastre no. 
Ese está siempre de vacaciones. ::


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ago 2012)

Desde luego, el ilustrísimo estará disfrutando de las vacaciones
BME






No hay como ser dueño de la empresa.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Trina:

Lo está haciendo bien y en timeframe se nota que lleva muchísimas horas siendo controlada por manos fuertes. No me gusta nada el volumen si bien un velón verde con fuerte volumen lo soluciona todo.

De todas formas, ya hemos visto en el pasado que lo normal en las solares es que previo a resultados que baten al consenso del mercado ..... lo que suele suceder es que los valores vienen bajando algo o en un lateral. Cuando suben bastante en las últimas semanas, muchas veces después viene la decepción del mercado y el velón rojo.


----------



## gamba (9 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Globo sonda on TV:
> 
> Nos van a encular con las vacaciones.
> Bueno, al sr. Pollastre no.
> Ese está siempre de vacaciones. ::



Cuentenos mas, piratita.


----------



## sr.anus (9 Ago 2012)

Ya van 3 dias sin estar en el ibex, seguimos esperando el guano, hasta he tenido tentacion de volver a entrar en gas natural...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ago 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tr2MiF3-QxA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ya van 3 dias sin estar en el ibex, seguimos esperando el guano, hasta he tenido tentacion de volver a entrar en gas natural...



habrá que seguir esperando que se decida el SoPor500...


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ago 2012)

Trina al barranco
menuda vela de 1 minuto SP 
pero se veia venir VIX en rojo y el SP en rojo ligero


----------



## Jarlaxe (9 Ago 2012)

¿Janus que te parece AONE? ha subido un 22%,este chicharrillo ecologico,ha tenido unos pesimos resultados,pero los chinos han metido pasta,y parece que quiere ir subiendo hasta 1 dolar otra vez.Hoy me he sacado unos leurillos. :baba:


A123 Systems, Inc.: NASDAQ:AONE quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Ago 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> He aprovechado el tirón para deshacer buena parte de mi posición en BME a 17,35 euros asumiendo minusvalías que practicamente se neutralizan con los dividendos cobrados.



Toooooma gacela....:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Sí, de eso hablo.
> NO. El IBEX, como sabemos, tiene ahora, unos condicionantes específicos, pero no creo que pueda desasirse totalmente de su condición de mercado remolque, por lo que si se confirma la continuidad alcista del mercado -que se inició en octubre de 2.011- el IBEX se beneficiará tb, sin duda.
> 
> A un mercado alcista, otorguémosles, de entre 5 a 7 años. Sumen 2.011 +5 igual a 2.016 ó 2.018



O sea, que el ibex va a seguir alcista desde el 2011 hasta el 2016, y tiene que ser así porque hay una ley de la naturaleza que suma 2011 + 5.

Yo habría dicho que tiene que ser así porque así quedó recogido en las tablas de Moisés, en la que se recoge que tras la 7 plagas de guano, llegaría pepón en forma de Mesías.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> ¿Janus que te parece AONE? ha subido un 22%,este chicharrillo ecologico,ha tenido unos pesimos resultados,pero los chinos han metido pasta,y parece que quiere ir subiendo hasta 1 dolar otra vez.Hoy me he sacado unos leurillos. :baba:
> 
> 
> A123 Systems, Inc.: NASDAQ:AONE quotes & news - Google Finance



Uff, este valor ya salió hace mucho en el foro y la puse en el "radar list" pero después la quité.

El negocio de las baterías no sé si va a dar para crear un campeón. Es cierto que solo vale unos 50 millones de euros pero tiene una situación económica complicada ............ y de NEGOCIO y eso es muy peligroso. Desde 2006 venía creciendo en términos de ingresos netos a la vez que cada vez tenía más y más pérdidas. El problema es que este año tiene una previsión de decrecer en ingresos por primera vez en su historia ..... pero la rentabilidad es aún más negativa. Para que te hagas una idea, comprar una acción supone desembolsar unos 0,6 dolares. Con ello lo que se hace es comprar algo que tiene asociado una pérdida estimada de 2 dolares. Así es como andan, perdiendo cada vez más y vendiendo cada vez menos. Es un cocktail poco perdurable.

Cuidado con las madriladas porque el 12/06 tuvo un subidón enorme con un volumen enorme y dejó trincado hasta al apuntador. Subidas del 22% como la de hoy no son tan relevantes como lo pudieran ser en otros valores. El día 27/07 bajó más o menos lo mismo que hoy ha subido.

Económicamente no está para tirar cohetes. Ha sido rescatada por unos chinos. Al respecto de esto solo quiero hacer una consideración. Han estado a un tris de prohibir legalmente que una empresa americana sea adquirida por unos chinos. Si lo han permitido .............. es que posiblemente sea un cagarro. Por otro lado resulta que la mayoría del ingreso que generan viene de un único plug-in vehicle maker (Fisker Automotive Inc). Al final no tengo del todo claro si el trato está firmado o no porque parece que hay un buen lío al calor de una subvención federal en 2009. Esta firma (Fisker) es el mayor cliente pero también ha sido su tumba y quienes son responsables de la caida del valor de A123 en el último año con motivo de un tema de reposición de baterías.

Si los chinos entran, no me extrañaría que ese fabricante dejase de contratar a A123. Al tiempo ....

Creo que es un sitio ideal para perder el dinero porque pega botes tan considerables que obliga a asumir stops que por su cuantía obligan a tener que entrar con muy poco dinero. Perfecto para aburrirse o para desesperarse con el poco dinero que se gana aún cogiendo la dirección buena.

En general es un sector muy bajista y lleno de empresas en dificultades. Capitalizan siempre por debajo de los 1.000 millones excepto Energyzer. Hay alguna que incluso capitaliza por debajo del millón de dolares. Particularmente no es un sector que me guste porque:
i) las necesidades de capital y de generar resultados llevan un timing más acelerado que el desarrollo del coche eléctrico que al fin y al cabo en donde se instalan sus baterías de ion-li.
ii) recuerdo perfectamente a TUDOR en el mercado continuo en la década de los 90. Fueron mis inicios en bolsa y ese sí que fue un gran chicharro. Se trata de un sector decadente en donde la eficiencia de consumo les tumba las ventas.

Te resumo, a mí me parece una "shit" para meter leuros.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## Janus (9 Ago 2012)

Vigilen las carboneras. Lo que más las afecta es que las eléctricas usan más Gas Natural que carbón porque les sale barato ya que los precios están derrumbados. Esto puede estar llegando a su fin. El otro día comentaba que Chesapeake no está utilizando derivados de cobertura por primera vez en muchos años y lo están haciendo porque no ven camino por debajo de los precios actuales.
Por otro lado, en la página de Cárpatos ponía antes que hoy los futuros del Gas Natural se habían disparado un +5%. Chesapeake ha subido un 2% si bien es cierto que en el after está bajando un uno y medio.

Hay que vigilar las carboneras. Hoy Alpha ha subido muchísimo de forma que ha desarticulado la vela rojona de ayer. James River Coal también ha subido mucho. Vamos a ver cuándo y cómo sale Patriot de su proceso de bankruptcy.


----------



## Jarlaxe (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que vigilar las carboneras. Hoy Alpha ha subido muchísimo de forma que ha desarticulado la vela rojona de ayer. James River Coal también ha subido mucho. Vamos a ver cuándo y cómo sale Patriot de su proceso de bankruptcy.



No se si es una tonteria lo que digo,pero tengo entendido que si gana Obama las proximas elecciones, es mas de energias renovables y menos contaminantes,caso del gas y solares.

Y si gana Mitt Romney,¿puede que apoye al sector del carbon?

PD:AONE tiene un contrato con el ejercito americano tambien para fabricar baterias a un vehiculo militar.Todo el lio gordo le ha venido con unas baterias defectuosas y litigio costoso con una empresa de vehiculos,pero creo que Fisker no era.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> No se si es una tonteria lo que digo,pero tengo entendido que si gana Obama las proximas elecciones, es mas de energias renovables y menos contaminantes,caso del gas y solares.
> 
> Y si gana Mitt Romney,¿puede que apoye al sector del carbon?
> 
> ...



Yo he leido que era Fisker. Aún no han finalizado la reposición de los pedidos defectuosos. El lío de la subvención parece que se puede solucionar si solamente se utiliza en territorio americano. Está por ver cómo finaliza la película y puede ir para largo.

Si ganan los demócratas, en teoría van más por la parte de las renovabables pero al final hacen lo que les dejan en el Congreso. Allí hay mucho tema que cortar.

Si ganan los republicanos, en teoría van a ser más afines a los emporios establecidos alrededor del petróleo.

En cualquier caso, el carbón se utiliza por coste cuando es la opción más barata. Si el precio del Gas Natural sube, ya puede ganar hasta Ronaldo que les va a dar igual, las eléctricas comenzarán a consumir carbón al menos que existan impuestos especiales que lo desincentiven ..... pero no lo veo cuando son conscientes que los chinos están contaminando todo lo que puede para no dejar de crecer.


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vigilen las carboneras. Lo que más las afecta es que las eléctricas usan más Gas Natural que carbón porque les sale barato ya que los precios están derrumbados. Esto puede estar llegando a su fin. El otro día comentaba que *Chesapeake no está utilizando derivados de cobertura por primera vez en muchos años* y lo están haciendo porque no ven camino por debajo de los precios actuales.
> Por otro lado, en la página de Cárpatos ponía antes que hoy los futuros del Gas Natural se habían disparado un +5%. Chesapeake ha subido un 2% si bien es cierto que en el after está bajando un uno y medio.
> 
> Hay que vigilar las carboneras. Hoy Alpha ha subido muchísimo de forma que ha desarticulado la vela rojona de ayer. James River Coal también ha subido mucho. Vamos a ver cuándo y cómo sale Patriot de su proceso de bankruptcy.



Vale, le veo ganas pero cuidado...
Chesapeake Energy in U.S. antitrust probe | Reuters

El otro día leí no-se-que no-se-donde que le quise haber puesto sobre las coals... buscaré un poco...

PD: GS se va de rositas en las subprime ¿alguien lo dudaba?


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vale, le veo ganas pero cuidado...
> Chesapeake Energy in U.S. antitrust probe | Reuters
> 
> El otro día leí no-se-que no-se-donde que le quise haber puesto sobre las coals...
> ...



Cuidado con Chesapeake. La nombro no como inversión si no por lo notorio que es que un líder de su sector no utilice derivados de cobertura. Respecto a Chesapeake hay que tener mucho cuidado porque está muy endeudada, está refinanciando in extremis y tiene como propietario mayoritario a un tipo de armas tomar al estilo Floren.

Goldman Sachs?. Es difícil cazar a alguien que tiene más talento y mejores recursos.


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

Chesapeake no necesita cubrirse si se dedica a concertar precios con su mayor competencia...


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

Respecto al SP... dado que sigo vivo, separo el SL y a ver que sorpresas nos trae el viernes.


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2012)

Niveles de la jornada, mantenemos objetivo, pero teniendo en cuenta la hoja de ruta marcada hace dos .
días


----------



## ddddd (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First podría corregir en algún lugar entre los 22 y los 24 dolares ..... pero es un mal negocio intentar adivinarlo.



¿De qué tipo de correción estaríamos hablando?

Saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ago 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Toooooma gacela....:fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si en lugar de "he aprovechado" hubiese dicho "voy a aprovechar" le habriamos detenido el mercado otras 7 horas para que reflexionase... Pero si nos cuenta las cosas en pasado, solo nos queda despedirle con lastima...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

bankia vuelve al redil......


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias.

Hoy hace musho calor...y mucho ojete calor también.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2012)

Bueno, empieza las crugidas de recto atrapa gacelas que se iluminaron creyendo que esto iba a subir mas.


----------



## credulo (10 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Bueno, empieza las crugidas de recto atrapa gacelas que se iluminaron creyendo que esto iba a subir mas.



Mero recorte para pillar más impulso hasta los 8000


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

Buenos días:

Uno de mi trabajo ha comprardo un montón de Matildes porque se lo ha recomendado un amigo que entiende.

Para invertir a largo plazo.

Larguistas everywhere.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Mero recorte para pillar más impulso hasta los 8000



Creo que teniendo vencimiento de deuda en octubre, cuanto menos pienso en los 8 miles ::


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Creo que teniendo vencimiento de deuda en octubre, cuanto menos pienso en los 8 miles ::



Yo ya dije ayer que esto apunta a los 15000.

Pero no tenéis fe en el estudio de los planetas, y luego pasará lo que pasará.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

¿Me puede pasar alguien la URL del blog de FranR? Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Mero recorte para pillar más impulso hasta los 8000



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Tenga cuidadito.


----------



## boquiman (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Me puede pasar alguien la URL del blog de FranR? Gracias.



BOLSA IF


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bankia vuelve al redil......



El FROB avisa: los accionistas de Bankia y Banco de Valencia costearn su saneamiento,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> El FROB avisa: los accionistas de Bankia y Banco de Valencia costearn su saneamiento,Banca. Expansin.com



A mi me suena que los han timado ::

edit: es costearán (había entendido costearon).


----------



## javi1984 (10 Ago 2012)

curiosa portada de COTIZALIA


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

Que asco de Ibex.

Ningún valor está como para comprar nada.

Tengo que empezar a mirar por ahí fuera, pero si ya soy mala en con los valores patrios...como me ponga a invertir fuera igual acabo debajo de un puente ::


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2012)

A los buenos días!

De momento tenemos ventas de leoncios pero no mucho volumen respaldándolas, claro que el precio tampoco se está moviendo mucho a pesar de los aparentes rallies que hace. Esta todo muy tibio de momento y no se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

javi1984 dijo:


> curiosa portada de COTIZALIA



Ya se ha comentado en el hilo. Subida por cierre masivo de posiciones cortas. En bankia estaba corto hasta R. Rato ::

Tarde o temprano volverá al sub €.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que asco de Ibex.
> 
> Ningún valor está como para comprar nada.
> 
> Tengo que empezar a mirar por ahí fuera, pero si ya soy mala en con los valores patrios...como me ponga a invertir fuera igual acabo debajo de un puente ::



Lo que tiene usted es vissio. Paciencia.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi me suena que los han timado ::
> 
> edit: es costearán (había entendido costearon).



Lo que yo no entiendo es porque se ha de avisar de las cosas que ya deberían estar sobreentendidas. En el capitalismo de pandereta de, este nuestro país, parece que el cauce normal es que el Estado salve bancos y los accionistas ganen dinero... ::

El mundo al revés.

PD: igual que a los que compraron cuotas CAM (o como se llamaran) al final el valor era *0* porque la CAM estaba quebrada y a todo el mundo pareció extrañarle y se sintió engañado ¿alguien lo entiende?


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que asco de Ibex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días a todos

En mi opinión no hay por qué comprar.

Si se puede esperar a que esto vaya a los infiernos y ahí aprovechar. Mientras....cuenta banesto 3,4% o bkt 4,25%...o ING

Voy a ponerme al día del post...no descansan ustedes nunca


----------



## credulo (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Uno de mi trabajo ha comprardo un montón de Matildes porque se lo ha recomendado un amigo que entiende.
> 
> ...



pasele este hilo a su amigo, verá que risas


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Que asco de Ibex.
> 
> Ningún valor está como para comprar nada.
> 
> Tengo que empezar a mirar por ahí fuera, pero si ya soy mala en con los valores patrios...como me ponga a invertir fuera igual acabo debajo de un puente ::



Yo no me preocuparia con la cantidad de puentes de Calatrava que hay en este país. Unos cartoncillos de La Oca y tan ricamente...


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

Niveles para hoy en el SPX500.

Pivot: 1402.75
Resistencias: 1408.03, 1412.75
Soportes: 1398.04, 1392.75

Niveles por arriba: 1405.58
Niveles por abajo: 1386.24

Futuros:

Pivot: 1396.75
Resistencias: 1402.03, 1406.75
Soportes: 1392.04, 1386.75

Niveles por arriba: 1399.58
Niveles por abajo: 1380.24

Ahora mismo estamos en 1397, por debajo del pivot, y tocando la parte baja del canal, esto empieza a dar señales de cortos, esperemos confirmación.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ago 2012)

credulo dijo:


> pasele este hilo a su amigo, verá que risas



Si no publica fotos con la cara del susódicho mientras lee a Bertok, ese pase no sirve de nada ::


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que tiene usted es vissio. Paciencia.



Lo se.

Es que llevo una semana y me aburro .

Pero es que ahora mismo entrar ahí es como tirar dinero al retrete.

Edito: 60k ha metido el borrico de mi compañero. Me ha preguntado por el msm...creo que está un poco acojonado.

Ayy Manolete, si no sabes torear, pa que te metes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo se.
> 
> Es que llevo una semana y me aburro .
> 
> ...



Dile que no se preocupe, al menos le quedará el dividendo... ::

edit: Asado de larguistas bankeros. Arded mamones, arded!!!!!
edit2: LOL -33% desde máximos....


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo se.
> 
> Es que llevo una semana y me aburro .
> 
> ...



Eso no es una gacela, eso es un Ñu


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Lo se.
> 
> Es que llevo una semana y me aburro .
> 
> ...



Cuando bajen mucho las aguantará sacando pecho: "voy a largo, a 5 años".

Cuando recuperen su precio de compra venderá echando ostias....

Un amigo ha estado en similar situación. 

Es curioso, la gente te pide opinión, se la das, y luego hace lo que le sale de los cojones:Baile:

Y encima no les puedes decir un "te lo dije, tolai!!"


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando bajen mucho las aguantará sacando pecho: "voy a largo, a 5 años".
> 
> Cuando recuperen su precio de compra venderá echando ostias....
> 
> ...



Si este no sabe ni lo que es ir largo...

Le dijeron algo como compra tio, que están superbaratas y ya es un imbersorh

Me lo dijo tomando el café, y luego me preguntó por msm, porque debió verme el careto.

Mi contestación por el msm: salte y asume la pérdida...cuanto más pase más vas a perder.

Todavía no me ha dicho nada.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si este no sabe ni lo que es ir largo...
> 
> Le dijeron algo como compra tio, que están superbaratas y ya es un imbersorh
> 
> ...



¿A cuanto ha comprado?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Cuando bajen mucho las aguantará sacando pecho: "voy a largo, a 5 años".
> 
> Cuando recuperen su precio de compra venderá echando ostias....
> 
> ...



¡¡Que la sigan jugando!!....

Ayer subidita flanders del 12% y hoy catacroker del 20%. ¿y pide consejo sobre ese mierdo de activo?

Mejor meter dinero a la bonoloto, hoyga


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si este no sabe ni lo que es ir largo...
> 
> Le dijeron algo como compra tio, que están superbaratas y ya es un imbersorh
> 
> ...



No lo va a hacer

Algo le dirá en su interior que un hinversor como él no puede perder...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ago 2012)

Lo de bankia es para verlo ahora mismo

Se nota que hay cuatro amiguetes al ritmo que marca el cuidata de turno. Van a hacer caja a la voz de ya


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿A cuanto ha comprado?



Es lo que le he preguntado, pero ha cerrado el MSM.

Que con su pan se lo coma.

Igual le perdía ahora, ¿cúanto? 600-800 euros.

Pues mucho mejor que perder mañana no se cuantos mil.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si este no sabe ni lo que es ir largo...
> 
> Le dijeron algo como compra tio, que están superbaratas y ya es un imbersorh
> 
> ...



No debería haberle dicho nada. Si no baja más le hará responsable. Si baja más y luego recupera le hará responsable. Si baja más y nunca recupera tendrá que hacerle de niñera a partir de ahora. Usted pierde siempre.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Si este no sabe ni lo que es ir largo...
> 
> Le dijeron algo como compra tio, que están superbaratas y ya es un imbersorh
> 
> ...




Las telecos no son un mal negocio. Tef ha estado mal gestionada y se ha endeudado mas de lo recomendable. Aun asi no Sacyr. Por llevar la contraria al hilo si fuese el venderia un % de la cartera y mantendria 500/1000 accs,pero no solo porque pueda ser una mala inversion si no porque si te esta preguntando es probable que no este preparado para asumir un riesgo tan elevado como jugarse 60000 eu en una sola empresa. 


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=TEF:SM

A mi personalmente me gusta mas Portugal telecom (tienen una buena caja),Deutsche o Kpn


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2012)

verguenza ajena , con esa mentalidad no me extraña que esten como estan gashegos :vomito:


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> verguenza ajena , con esa mentalidad no me extraña que esten como estan gashegos :vomito:



No siga con el rollito latam que hace tiempo que se nota que es usted de Bilbao...


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2012)

Madre mia bankia jajajajaj, los que compraron de 1.35 parriba les han crujido el recto hasta las costillas y las crujidas se han oido hasta en Casiopea.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> verguenza ajena , con esa mentalidad no me extraña que esten como estan gashegos :vomito:



Sr. Jato, no todos somos como el amigo gacelón de Silenciosa. De todas formas, sin ánimo de ofender, si usted es de donde dice que és, no creo que sus compadres esten en condiciones de dar ejemplo...

Yo hoy ya tengo en verde un largo sobre REP, con SL sobre punto de entrada. ¿Cómo le va a usted?

PD-Gracias Sr.Claca.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Ago 2012)

lo digo por las ganas de hacer leña del arbol caido :vomito:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Si no publica fotos con la cara del susódicho mientras lee a Bertok, ese pase no sirve de nada ::



El colega no ha tenido buen ojo ....




.... y va a ser a laaaarguista durante muchos años. Lo presiento


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

............


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Sr. Jato, no todos somos como el amigo gacelón de Silenciosa. De todas formas, sin ánimo de ofender, si usted es de donde dice que és, no creo que sus compadres esten en condiciones de dar ejemplo...
> 
> Yo hoy ya tengo en verde un largo sobre REP, con SL sobre punto de entrada. ¿Cómo le va a usted?
> 
> PD-Gracias Sr.Claca.



Saltó el stop dinámico. Sólo 25€ de reward. It's something.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Ago 2012)

Manipulan bankia a saco para hacer entrar gacelas, dandoselas de que la cosa vuelve a subir a saco. De minimos de 1,10 a 1,40 ahora,casi na pal cuerpo hamijos.


----------



## matt (10 Ago 2012)

Es normal que ante un resistencia importante se haga una pausa de avituallamiento. Habrá de ser, en este caso, el mercado director por excelencia el que decida el cuando del paso hacia adelante; quien toque el cornetín. Hoy es viernes, probablemente en el ultimo cuarto de negociación decidan al respecto y dejar el camino preparado para el lunes. El fin de semana de agosto no ya será cálido sino tórrido. Solo cabe el escape alcista.


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Es normal que ante un resistencia importante se haga una pausa de avituallamiento. Habrá de ser, en este caso, el mercado director por excelencia el que decida el cuando del paso hacia adelante; quien toque el cornetín. Hoy es viernes, probablemente en el ultimo cuarto de negociación decidan al respecto y dejar el camino preparado para el lunes. El fin de semana de agosto no ya será cálido sino tórrido. Solo cabe el escape alcista.



Muy interesante tu texto, con todo el respeto Matt, voy a darle un retoquillo con lo que creo que pasará. Saludos!

Es normal que ante un resistencia importante se *rellene el autobús de gacelas*. Habrá de ser, en este caso, el *leoncio* por excelencia el que decida el cuando *cerrar la puerta con todos dentro*; *quien encienda el horno*. Hoy es viernes, probablemente en el ultimo cuarto de negociación *pongan el horno a tope* y dejen el camino *lleno de gacelas muertas* para el lunes. El fin de semana de agosto no ya será cálido sino tórrido. Solo cabe el escape *del horno*. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Lo que hagan el resto de índices ni idea. Pero lo del ibex lo veo casi seguro. Guano hasta los 4xxx. España está quebrada, y con ella la mitad de las empresas del culibex. Lo mejor es no olvidar este hecho. 

Cierto es que por mi apocalíptica visión me pierdo estos mini BRA's :ouch:, pero bueno, aprendiendo estamos


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Por cierto Portugal Telecom de momento mejor mantenerse al margen.Acabo de revisar sus cuentas trimestrales y han reducido su caja a la mitad y encima han incrementado deuda. A no ser que exista algun movimiento empresarial que lo justifique mejor olvidarse de ella.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Os traigo una papelera portuguesa muy saneada. En caja tienen mas de la mitad de la deuda estructural.Presenta margenes aceptables, una estructura de costes saneada y esta barata


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=PTI:PL

PORTUCEL


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Os traigo una empresa portuguesa papelera muy saneada. En caja tienen mas de la mitad de la deuda estructural.Presenta margenes aceptables, una estructura de costes saneada y esta barata
> 
> 
> PORTUCEL EMPRESA PRODUTORA (PTI:EN Lisbon): Financial Ratios - Businessweek
> ...



ponzi, una pregunta, se sabe que empresa papelera provee al BCE para la impresión de Euros?
Si en una de estas al BCE le da por imprimir a lo bestia, estar posicionado en una de esas empresas puede ser interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> ponzi, una pregunta, se sabe que empresa papelera provee al BCE para la impresión de Euros?
> Si en una de estas el BCE le da por imprimir a lo bestia, estar posicionado en una de esas empresas puede ser interesante.
> 
> Saludos.



O las que proveen papel para secar lágrimas de las gacelillas que en queden en el horno :fiufiu:


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> O las que proveen papel para secar lágrimas de las gacelillas que en queden en el horno :fiufiu:



Scottex. ::


----------



## matt (10 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Muy interesante tu texto, con todo el respeto Matt, voy a darle un retoquillo con lo que creo que pasará. Saludos!
> 
> Es normal que ante un resistencia importante se *rellene el autobús de gacelas*. Habrá de ser, en este caso, el *leoncio* por excelencia el que decida el cuando *cerrar la puerta con todos dentro*; *quien encienda el horno*. Hoy es viernes, probablemente en el ultimo cuarto de negociación *pongan el horno a tope* y dejen el camino *lleno de gacelas muertas* para el lunes. El fin de semana de agosto no ya será cálido sino tórrido. Solo cabe el escape *del horno*. ::



Típico mensaje del pardillo que lleva tres dias en esto, que no tiene un duro en bolsa y que ni siquiera esta corto


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Típico mensaje del pardillo que lleva tres dias en esto, que no tiene un duro en bolsa y que ni siquiera esta corto



Nada hombre, denos envidia y publique aquí sus posiciones. Así le podremos felicitar cuando se haga millonario.

Manu_alcala
"No cabe un ***** más"


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo de bankia es para verlo ahora mismo
> 
> Se nota que hay cuatro amiguetes al ritmo que marca el cuidata de turno. Van a hacer caja a la voz de ya



Este fin de semana va a subir exponencialmente el consumo de bebidas alcoholicas de muchos grados (para olvidar). Habria que seguir las productoras de dichos productos.

El dedo menique de mi pie izquierdo (muy tecnologico el) me dice que ya caben tranquilamente los 7000 en el dax sin tocar la banda alta de la alcista.


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Típico mensaje del pardillo que lleva tres dias en esto, que no tiene un duro en bolsa y que ni siquiera esta corto



Eh! He posteado con respeto, postea tu igual.


----------



## matt (10 Ago 2012)

Alguien en su daño juicio que sepa de que esto cree que quedan gacelas en este momento?


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Típico mensaje del pardillo que lleva tres dias en esto, que no tiene un duro en bolsa y que ni siquiera esta corto



Pero hombre de dios, si aquí estamos todos de buen rollo.

El mensaje de piranha era en ese sentido, así que no cojan el plato por donde quema.

Aquí no se da cera a nadie salvo al bombillo de turnoo


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Alguien en su daño juicio que sepa de que esto cree que quedan gacelas en este momento?



Claro hombre, no has visto lo de Bankia? O el ejemplo que ha puesto silenciosa antes?


----------



## matt (10 Ago 2012)

Si hubieses posteado con respeto no te hubiesen respondido asi


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Si hubieses postrado con respeto no te hubiesen respondido ado



Matt... He puesto "con todo el respeto" eso no es suficiente para ti?


----------



## boquiman (10 Ago 2012)

matt dijo:


> Típico mensaje del pardillo que lleva tres dias en esto, que no tiene un duro en bolsa y que ni siquiera esta corto



Por favor, respeto entre miembros del foro que estamos aquí para compartir opiniones y ver si podemos sacar provecho en bolsa de las opiniones de los demás. Somos 3 "gatos" y vamos a darnos de hostias?... 
Venga coño un poquito de tranquilidad y respetemos un poquito...


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ago 2012)

matt.. postea niveles a medio plazo.


----------



## boquiman (10 Ago 2012)

Sí Matt, si vuecencia se digna a postear niveles.... estaríamos muy agradecidos todos los demás foreros.

Al menos Sipanha se moja y postea niveles que nos sirven a los demás de orientación.

Muchas gracias por tus aportes constructivos Matt.

(Ningún tipo de acritud ni maldad, sólo intentando que el foro no degenere en batallas personales)


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Tiene pinta que hoy el SP va a bajar por lo que algún short hay que lanzar.


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene pinta que hoy el SP va a bajar
> por lo que algún short hay que lanzar.



No se olvide de esperar
a que el nivel llegue a alcanzar. 

/Poetry mode off/ ::


----------



## boquiman (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene pinta que hoy el SP va a bajar por lo que algún short hay que lanzar.



Janus, tiene pinta que hoy puede haber corrección fuerte no? 
cómo lo ves? A mi los indicadores en DAX aunque el precio apenas se esté moviendo, se están negativizando de manera mala...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Janus:6970935 dijo:


> Tiene pinta que hoy el SP va a bajar por lo que algún short hay que lanzar.



Cuándo Janus postea poesía,
El SP guanea con alegría.


----------



## Sipanha (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuándo Janus postea poesía,
> El SP guanea con alegría.



Hoyga, esto se merece un QOD.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2012)

barbas ca**** deja q caiga


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Janus, tiene pinta que hoy puede haber corrección fuerte no?
> cómo lo ves? A mi los indicadores en DAX aunque el precio apenas se esté moviendo, se están negativizando de manera mala...



Si Vd se fija en los ultimos dias, lo tienen muy muy controlado, a punto de tocar la banda alta de la subida actual. (pero solo a punto de tocar). Los minimos se mantienen, cuando llega a 6900 lo frenan en seco y parribaaaaaa, por eso los indicadores se ponen cada vez peor, con mayor volatilidad y recorrido.

Hoy es el dia perfecto para dejarlo un par de puntos por encima de los 7000 (si lo dice el dedo menique de mi pie izquierdo sera verdad), sin tocar la banda alta cabrian, fin de semana, telediarios con dax por encima de los 7000 etc etc etc, para tirarlo la semana que viene.

Quien sabe, pero si hacen lo que hacen hasta ahora (pegarlo arriba con un chicle y dejar pasar el tiempo), algun dia llegara a 7000 ..... o no


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

El DAX ya ha estado a 7000 esta semana. Le toca cerrar la semana por debajo de 6870.



burbublase dijo:


> Si Vd se fija en los ultimos dias, lo tienen muy muy controlado, a punto de tocar la banda alta de la subida actual. (pero solo a punto de tocar). Los minimos se mantienen, cuando llega a 6900 lo frenan en seco y parribaaaaaa, por eso los indicadores se ponen cada vez peor, con mayor volatilidad y recorrido.
> 
> Hoy es el dia perfecto para dejarlo un par de puntos por encima de los 7000 (si lo dice el dedo menique de mi pie izquierdo sera verdad), sin tocar la banda alta cabrian, fin de semana, telediarios con dax por encima de los 7000 etc etc etc, para tirarlo la semana que viene.
> 
> Quien sabe, pero si hacen lo que hacen hasta ahora (pegarlo arriba con un chicle y dejar pasar el tiempo), algun dia llegara a 7000 ..... o no


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que hagan el resto de índices ni idea. Pero lo del ibex lo veo casi seguro. Guano hasta los 4xxx. España está quebrada, y con ella la mitad de las empresas del culibex. Lo mejor es no olvidar este hecho.
> 
> Cierto es que por mi apocalíptica visión me pierdo estos mini BRA's :ouch:, pero bueno, aprendiendo estamos



Eso repecto al culibex.

Respecto a la sociedad española, estamos girando la curva y comenzamos el descenso a los infiernos.


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El DAX ya ha estado a 7000 esta semana. Le toca cerrar la semana por debajo de 6870.



Cuando? En sesion, en Pre-market, en futuros?

Creo que toco 2 veces en futuros


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Eh! He posteado con respeto, postea tu igual.



Tranquilo, sus dineros son los que alimentan el ciclo 8:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Por favor, respeto entre miembros del foro que estamos aquí para compartir opiniones y ver si podemos sacar provecho en bolsa de las opiniones de los demás. Somos 3 "gatos" y vamos a darnos de hostias?...
> Venga coño un poquito de tranquilidad y respetemos un poquito...



1 jato. El resto omvres y jembras ::


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Fue el máximo de ayer.



burbublase dijo:


> Cuando? En sesion, en Pre-market, en futuros?
> 
> Creo que toco 2 veces en futuros


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

El PP busca alternativa a los 400€: “Es un subisido y no inserta a nadie” - elConfidencial.com


----------



## matt (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene pinta que hoy el SP va a bajar por lo que algún short hay que lanzar.



Es casi seguro de que así comenzara. Es Asia se quedaron a la espera ligeramente abajo. No obstante habría que vigilar posibilidad de vuelta en el ultimo tramo. Bye bye


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Se están montando en el EURCAD y las compras apenas mueven el precio.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Janus, tiene pinta que hoy puede haber corrección fuerte no?
> cómo lo ves? A mi los indicadores en DAX aunque el precio apenas se esté moviendo, se están negativizando de manera mala...



Mucha corrección no veo. Un 2-3% quizá pero en todo escenario .... vamos a verlo y analizar cómo se va construyendo.

El mercado usano está totalmente "controlado".


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

Segundo toque hoy al DAX en 6900 a ver que hacen ... cruzando dedos (meniques)


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Lo que ocurre ahora es puro price action, no guarda ninguna lógica. El EURCAD se ha puesto a subir, empujando índices arriba, y estos se han desplomado, ya que la presión era vendedora. Si va de niveles, ahora mismo está en la más absoluta tierra de nadie, y las medias móviles de 200 quedan bastante arriba. Si no llega a la zona en la que se le espera al precio es porque ya se ha hablado demasiado. El Bund está a niveles del martes.



burbublase dijo:


> Segundo toque hoy al DAX en 6900 a ver que hacen ... cruzando dedos (meniques)


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ago 2012)

Janus u otro .... como veis las subidas recientes de nhh???...es que como buena gacela que soy el 20% de plusvis que atesoro me queman!!!


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Puede seguir subiendo perfectamente, pero ya se sabe que el último aurelio lo gane otro ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

mmm

Empezar a mirar la bolsa italiana...Hay cosas interesantes

Enel

ENEL SPA (ENEL:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Exor

EXOR SPA - PRF (EXP:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Ansaldo

ANSALDO STS SPA (STS:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Pirelli

PIRELLI & C. (PC:BrsaItaliana): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Mis favoritas pirelli y exor


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El PP busca alternativa a los 400€: “Es un subisido y no inserta a nadie” - elConfidencial.com



Esta noticia me parece terrible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso repecto al culibex.
> 
> Respecto a la sociedad española, estamos girando la curva y comenzamos el descenso a los infiernos.



Una lástima. Ojalá los hdlgp responsables de esto paguen con su ano la rabia de un furibundo pandoro hispanistaní.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esta noticia me parece terrible.



Pues ha venido para quedarse.

No money = no party.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una lástima. Ojalá los hdlgp responsables de esto paguen con su ano la rabia de un furibundo pandoro hispanistaní.



el gaznate hamijo, el gaznate ...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Vigilar Mapfre...


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Bund en máximos diarios de nuevo.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

La deuda-deflación nos va a comer por la pata abajo

Economía Directa 10-08-2012 Jubileo de deuda en mp3 (10/08 a las 02:41:26) 54:42 1372949 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Una de las joyas de la corona 

BLACKROCK INC (BLK:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


Y encima esta medio gratis

Cotiza por 30000 mill y en caja tienen 25000 mill

Margen bruto 53%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pues ha venido para quedarse.
> 
> No money = no party.



Yo no lo consideraría party.

Más bien 

No money = Run you fools!!!


Y lo que ha habido es mucho hdlgp mamando de la teta sin necesitarlo. (Paguitas tipo madre de la campanario, autónomo que no deckara nada y sus hijos con bequitas en la universidad) Pensánddolo bien eso es el chocolate del loro comparado con el mamoneo de las obras públicas faraónicas. Virgen santa lo que se ha hecho.

Joder que el bicho ese que han llevado a marte ha tenido un presupuesto de 2500M$. Que aquí en España llevamos más de 100M€ en pvtos AVES!. Y si contamos los aeropuertos, autovías y demas soplapolleces (con sus sobrecostes), podríamos haber sido potencia espacial!

Robot _quepoyashayahí _enviado desde chiclana para explorar el Helio3 de la Luna.

En fin, lo de siempre. Lo que pudimos ser y lo que por gashegos pechosfrios no tuvimos cojones de ser.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus u otro .... como veis las subidas recientes de nhh???...es que como buena gacela que soy el 20% de plusvis que atesoro me queman!!!



Los hoteles en general están alcistas pero la referencia que es Sol Melia está a punto de enfrentar a una importante resistencia.

Ojo, están subiendo sin nada de volumen. Por poder, pueden seguir subiendo hacia el infinito ........ pero pensando que esto de lo que va es de probabilidades .... habría que asegurar beneficios con stop ajustado.

Ya nos dirás si hay que darte la enhorabuena o si te haces acreedor de un sitio en primera fila en la junta general.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda-deflación nos va a comer por la pata abajo
> 
> Economía Directa 10-08-2012 Jubileo de deuda en mp3 (10/08 a las 02:41:26) 54:42 1372949 - iVoox



Ya lo oí esta mañana, me tienen enganchaos los jopvtas eso! 

Una ida de pinza de tanta historia levítica pero más que interesante.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de las joyas de la corona
> 
> BLACKROCK INC (BLK:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Esa la llevo yo diciendo unos dias. Interesante.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Esa la llevo yo diciendo unos dias. Interesante.



Tiene muy buena pinta.Habria que investigarla un poquillo mas. Menudos margenes....


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Janus Toyota y Honda nos van a desgraciar el negocio de los coches electricos. Estan reduciendo el precio de los motores de hidrogeno.Son capaces de recargar baterias electricas (autonomia 600km)


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, pues le he entrado con 3 cortos en 1403, SL 1406 y cierro el chiringito, luego ve0 como salgo.





atman dijo:


> Respecto al SP... dado que sigo vivo, separo el SL y a ver que sorpresas nos trae el viernes.



Fap, fap, fap... ::


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los hoteles en general están alcistas pero la referencia que es Sol Melia está a punto de enfrentar a una importante resistencia.
> 
> Ojo, están subiendo sin nada de volumen. Por poder, pueden seguir subiendo hacia el infinito ........ pero pensando que esto de lo que va es de probabilidades .... habría que asegurar beneficios con stop ajustado.
> 
> Ya nos dirás si hay que darte la enhorabuena o si te haces acreedor de un sitio en primera fila en la junta general.



Voy a pecho descubierto con media carga. En breve coloco S. profit y me aseguro el 15% de plusvis que en 2 semanas no está mal.


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

gñgñgñg....

mejor voy cobrando uno... que aún pueden hacerla...


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de las joyas de la corona
> 
> BLACKROCK INC (BLK:New York): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Más les vale que no pierdan los 140.
Yo recuerdo que no hace tanto tradee con este valor en los 180-200. En una gané y en otra perdí vía saltada de stop.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Más les vale que no pierdan los 140.
> Yo recuerdo que no hace tanto tradee con este valor en los 180-200. En una gané y en otra perdí vía saltada de stop.



Con la caja que tienen no sabria dar una valoracion exacta.Supongo que si valoramos su patrimonio mas la caja y restamos sus deudas , una valoracion aproximada podrian ser unos 40000 mill (unos 239 $ por accion)


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Revisen el nivel de 12,50 y qué hace sobre él, Basic Energy Services


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

Es viernes... hace caló, hace sueño y hace poquita que gana de trabajá... ¿saben que les digo? Le pongo el SL en 1399 y me marcho a ver si llevo a la family un ratito a la playa en cuanto baje un pelín el sol...


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Veo que hay mucho miedo en el mercado a Pepón. Es como si estuviera por ahí descansando y todo el mundo lo sabe por lo que no se atreven a hacer una travesura bajista. Al menos de momento.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una lástima. Ojalá los hdlgp responsables de esto paguen con su ano la rabia de un *furibundo* pandoro hispanistaní.



En el mejor estilo mazinger z hispano

Mazinger es fuerte 
y mi rabo es una furia *WTF???*

Atentos al segundo 0:27

[YOUTUBE]VVhMDA7eDE0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (10 Ago 2012)

vieron? ale, a pasarlo bien!!!! =^_^=


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Bueno señores, voy de paseo y me llevo el notebook para estar al tanto de las inversiones y algún que otro post habrá.

Hoy nos vamos de compras y a ver algunas galerías en Chelsea.


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2012)

¿Esperamos algo Hamijos?

Susto matinal perdiendo el nivel inferior, donde se vio entrada de volumen para volver al redil.

Nivel superior casi clavado....


Empieza la FIESTAAAA...supongo que toque a suelo canal principal y a decidir.

Recuerdo los niveles, estamos metidos en canal inferior.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno señores, voy de paseo y me llevo el notebook para estar al tanto de las inversiones y algún que otro post habrá.
> 
> Hoy nos vamos de compras y a ver algunas galerías en Chelsea.



Deje el nb en el hotel que le van a soltar una colleja más pronto que tarde....:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Tengo la excusa perfecta para ver en internet un montón de eventos planificados en la ciudad. Estoy al mando!, y aquí no hay trinchera ni nada por el estilo. Aquí calor mu jrande y a hidratarse mucho.

El otro día se decía que había habido un incendio en Freedom Tower. Pues debe haber sido un hoguera porque no se ve nada y hay mucha normalidad.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo que hay mucho miedo en el mercado a Pepón. Es como si estuviera por ahí descansando y todo el mundo lo sabe por lo que no se atreven a hacer una travesura bajista. Al menos de momento.



Consumen tiempo para distribuir. Circulen y no olviden seguir comprando. 8:


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo la excusa perfecta para ver en internet un montón de eventos planificados en la ciudad. Estoy al mando!, y aquí no hay trinchera ni nada por el estilo. Aquí calor mu jrande y a hidratarse mucho.
> 
> El otro día se decía que había habido un incendio en Freedom Tower. Pues debe haber sido un hoguera porque no se ve nada y hay mucha normalidad.



Túmbate debajo de un árbol en Hyde Park y deja transcurrir el tiempo ... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Túmbate debajo de un árbol en Hyde Park y deja transcurrir el tiempo ... :fiufiu:



Uhm me queda un poco lejos. Prefiero Bryant Park o Washington Square o Madison Square que todos ellos me quedan cerca. Mi preferido Bryant aunque he de reconocer que a dos calles de WS se puede disfrutar de un basket callejero de nivel ....... y en medio de la isla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Túmbate debajo de un árbol en Hyde Park y deja transcurrir el tiempo ... :fiufiu:



borrado...


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo la excusa perfecta para ver en internet un montón de eventos planificados en la ciudad. Estoy al mando!, y aquí no hay trinchera ni nada por el estilo. Aquí calor mu jrande y a hidratarse mucho.
> 
> El otro día se decía que había habido un incendio en Freedom Tower. Pues debe haber sido un hoguera porque no se ve nada y hay mucha normalidad.



Aqui estamos a 42. Algunos lo llamaban el paraiso inmobiliario otros simplemente Africa D


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Uhm me queda un poco lejos. Prefiero Bryant Park o Washington Square o Madison Square que todos ellos me quedan cerca. Mi preferido Bryant aunque he de reconocer que a dos calles de WS se puede disfrutar de un basket callejero de nivel ....... y en medio de la isla.



Me despistó con Chelsea ...

Haz algo bueno en tu vida y tira el SP de una vez 8:


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2012)

20 puntos traía de pólvora esta primera serie.


----------



## juanfer (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Janus Toyota y Honda nos van a desgraciar el negocio de los coches electricos. Estan reduciendo el precio de los motores de hidrogeno.Son capaces de recargar baterias electricas (autonomia 600km)



Toyota y Honda tienen un potencial a largo plazo muy bueno. Si ahora son capaces de con motores de hidrogeno recargar baterias, el motor europeo esta game over.

Toyota es el principal fabricantes de coches del mundo.
Honda es el principal fabricante de motores del mundo.

En gasolina superaron hace tiempo a los europeos.
En hibridos de gasolina tambien. En el tema de las baterias tambien estan mas evolucionados.
En diesel ganan los europeos de momento.

BMW filiquito su departamento de I+D en gasolina. Los europeos solo hacen bien los diesel y con tanto normativa anticontaminación europea solo son los unicos que pueden competir en europa. 

Ahora las marcas europeas estan intentado sacar al mercado hibridos diesel y no se como les ira.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me despistó con Chelsea ...
> 
> Haz algo bueno en tu vida y tira el SP de una vez 8:



Creo que si se hubiese llevado una pegatina de estos dos y la pega en la cabeza del toro ese, se nos va el SP a 243 puntos. ::


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me despistó con Chelsea ...
> 
> Haz algo bueno en tu vida y tira el SP de una vez 8:



A las tres menos cuarto en hora local. You must "be on the deal" because you'll have only one shot.


----------



## FranR (10 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 20 puntos traía de pólvora esta primera serie.



Otros 20 esta segunda.....sin fuerza 7035-7055

Parece que va a estar divertido el cierre.

Ultimo cartucho que tienen, o cierre horrible.


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

NOKSEK lleva inmóvil un rato largo.


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Quienes dirigen el tinglado hoy son plata y oro, que se me ha escapado totalmente la divergencia que presentaban hace unas horas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Otros 20 esta segunda.....sin fuerza 7035-7055
> 
> Parece que va a estar divertido el cierre.
> 
> Ultimo cartucho que tienen, o cierre horrible.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2012)

el barbas no nos deja tener fiesta

tiene todo bajo control, llevamos casi una semana en un rango estrecho en todos los indices para ir eliminando la sobrecompra .....

me aburroooooooooooo


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Dow Jones 25 puntos abajo, DAX 48 pips arriba...


----------



## Navarrorum (10 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el barbas no nos deja tener fiesta
> 
> tiene todo bajo control, llevamos casi una semana en un rango estrecho en todos los indices para ir eliminando la sobrecompra .....
> 
> me aburroooooooooooo



Perdona, que quieres decir? Con esto se forma un suelo o un techo?


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Toyota y Honda tienen un potencial a largo plazo muy bueno. Si ahora son capaces de con motores de hidrogeno recargar baterias, el motor europeo esta game over.
> 
> Toyota es el principal fabricantes de coches del mundo.
> Honda es el principal fabricante de motores del mundo.
> ...



No soy ingeniero pero el reportaje me gusto, creo que a lp son motores muy viables, a cp aun son caros. No creo que un motor de hidrogeno tenga el mismo desgaste que uno de gasolina


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Oro haciendo mínimos crecientes y plata decrecientes.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el barbas no nos deja tener fiesta
> 
> tiene todo bajo control, llevamos casi una semana en un rango estrecho en todos los indices para ir eliminando la sobrecompra .....
> 
> me aburroooooooooooo



be patient!, the market never disappoints!.


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

Lo hicieron otra vez. parada en 6900 y pariba, pero sin tocar los 7000.

Con el dedo menique voy a hacer cuentas, dandome con el armario, todo parecera un accidente. 



burbublase dijo:


> Si Vd se fija en los ultimos dias, lo tienen muy muy controlado, a punto de tocar la banda alta de la subida actual. (pero solo a punto de tocar). Los minimos se mantienen, cuando llega a 6900 lo frenan en seco y parribaaaaaa, por eso los indicadores se ponen cada vez peor, con mayor volatilidad y recorrido.
> 
> Hoy es el dia perfecto para dejarlo un par de puntos por encima de los 7000 (si lo dice el dedo menique de mi pie izquierdo sera verdad), sin tocar la banda alta cabrian, fin de semana, telediarios con dax por encima de los 7000 etc etc etc, para tirarlo la semana que viene.
> 
> Quien sabe, pero si hacen lo que hacen hasta ahora (pegarlo arriba con un chicle y dejar pasar el tiempo), algun dia llegara a 7000 ..... o no


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Ago 2012)

Me llegan uno de esos comentarios de un amigo que por su seguridad y confianza os traslado:

Comprar ahora Nh, Realia, Mapfre e Indra y vender en el plazo de una o dos semanas. Al ser participadas de Bankia y suponerse que a esta entidad le llegara el dinero de un posible rescate se supone que creceran a rebufo.

Segun su opinion es una apuesta segura. De lo poco que he aprendido es que seguro es la muerte y los impuestos.

Como lo veis?


----------



## juanfer (10 Ago 2012)

Hoy Bankia ha tenido mas volumen que SAN y TEF juntos.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me llegan uno de esos comentarios de un amigo que por su seguridad y confianza os traslado:
> 
> Comprar ahora Nh, Realia, Mapfre e Indra y vender en el plazo de una o dos semanas. Al ser participadas de Bankia y suponerse que a esta entidad le llegara el dinero de un posible rescate se supone que creceran a rebufo.
> 
> ...



Desde 1,45 estoy hablando de Mapfre (Cuando supere los 2,2 dejara de estar en el radar). Aun estoy esperando que algun At comente el grafico para ver si entro o no


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No soy ingeniero pero el reportaje me gusto, creo que a lp son motores muy viables, a cp aun son caros. No creo que un motor de hidrogeno tenga el mismo desgaste que uno de gasolina



Los motores de gasolina a medio plazo tienen más margen de mejora que los diesel. No cabe duda que los eléctricos son el futuro cuando se solucionen problemas como el almacenamiento o la reducción de costes de fabricación, pero mientras tanto, en los próximos años los gasolina turboalimentados de baja cilindrada van a copar el mercado de utilitarios. Quizás no en España, donde la mentalidad garruril -70% del parque móvil- sigue teniendo como icono los motores escupe veneno de gasoleo, pero a medida que se vayan igualando los consumos y se vaya subiendo el impuesto al diesel veremos más motores gasolina. Amen de la crisis.

Con respecto a Toyota, no me gustan. He conducido un RAV4 y un Corolla y me han parecido una castaña. Incluso el RAV4 se ha tirado varias temporadas en taller, se bebía literalmente el aceite, y el turbo fallaba más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## orcblin (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los motores de gasolina a medio plazo tienen más margen de mejora que los diesel. No cabe duda que los eléctricos son el futuro cuando se solucionen problemas como el almacenamiento o la reducción de costes de fabricación, pero mientras tanto, en los próximos años los gasolina turboalimentados de baja cilindrada van a copar el mercado de utilitarios. Quizás no en España, donde la mentalidad garruril -70% del parque móvil- sigue teniendo como icono los motores escupe veneno de gasoleo, pero a medida que se vayan igualando los consumos y se vaya subiendo el impuesto al diesel veremos más motores gasolina. Amen de la crisis.
> 
> Con respecto a Toyota, no me gustan. He conducido un RAV4 y un Corolla y me han parecido una castaña. Incluso el RAV4 se ha tirado varias temporadas en taller, se bebía literalmente el aceite, y el turbo fallaba más que una escopeta de feria.



la merkel no permitirá que no seamos compradores del TDI


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ago 2012)

menuda robasta....


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Los motores de gasolina a medio plazo tienen más margen de mejora que los diesel. No cabe duda que los eléctricos son el futuro cuando se solucionen problemas como el almacenamiento o la reducción de costes de fabricación, pero mientras tanto, en los próximos años los gasolina turboalimentados de baja cilindrada van a copar el mercado de utilitarios. Quizás no en España, donde la mentalidad garruril -70% del parque móvil- sigue teniendo como icono los motores escupe veneno de gasoleo, pero a medida que se vayan igualando los consumos y se vaya subiendo el impuesto al diesel veremos más motores gasolina. Amen de la crisis.
> 
> Con respecto a Toyota, no me gustan. He conducido un RAV4 y un Corolla y me han parecido una castaña. Incluso el RAV4 se ha tirado varias temporadas en taller, se bebía literalmente el aceite, y el turbo fallaba más que una escopeta de feria.



La logica nos dice que la renovacion del parque movil se realizara antes de 10 años.Cualquiera se fia de estos japoneses


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ago 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me llegan uno de esos comentarios de un amigo que por su seguridad y confianza os traslado:
> 
> Comprar ahora Nh, Realia, Mapfre e Indra y vender en el plazo de una o dos semanas. Al ser participadas de Bankia y suponerse que a esta entidad le llegara el dinero de un posible rescate se supone que creceran a rebufo.
> 
> ...



_umildemente _y con el _conosimiento _que tengo, no creo que bankia recompre acciones de su cartera industrial. Otra cosa es que deje de vender temporalmente. Ahí puede aliviarse la presión vendedora. El tiempo dirá. 

Personalmente no me pongo largo ni jarto cubatas.


----------



## Manu_alcala (10 Ago 2012)

orcblin dijo:


> la merkel no permitirá que no seamos compradores del TDI



Nos venderán TSI.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (10 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _umildemente _y con el _conosimiento _que tengo, no creo que bankia recompre acciones de su cartera industrial. Otra cosa es que deje de vender temporalmente. Ahí puede aliviarse la presión vendedora. El tiempo dirá.
> 
> Personalmente no me pongo largo ni jarto cubatas.




Tambien tiene usté el conosimiento?
Que maravillosas herencias y contagios los que produce el jran jato jalapeño!

Yo pienso (tb umirdemente) que ese tipo de inversion solo puede producir ojete-calor, pero lo traia a colacion de la gran insistencia de mi camarada.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Ago 2012)

Nadie a comentado nada sobre el ridiculo volumen de hoy? O los datos que consulte son erroneos? pero no habia un volumen tan bajo desde el 2 de enero. Si no es asi me meto la lengua en el culo


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Ago 2012)

orcblin dijo:


> la merkel no permitirá que no seamos compradores del TDI



Sí si utilizamos nuestra arma secreta:







Merkel quiere invitar a cenar a Vicente Del Bosque - ABC.es


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sí si utilizamos nuestra arma secreta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mierda a precio de oro.

El primer coche de Angela Merkel, a la venta en e-Bay - ABC.es


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Me llegan uno de esos comentarios de un amigo que por su seguridad y confianza os traslado:
> 
> Comprar ahora Nh, Realia, Mapfre e Indra y vender en el plazo de una o dos semanas. Al ser participadas de Bankia y suponerse que a esta entidad le llegara el dinero de un posible rescate se supone que creceran a rebufo.
> 
> ...



Oigan.....metan en el saco a deoleo....a ver si me la suben que ando enganchao,enganchao,enganchaoooooooo


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mierda a precio de oro.
> 
> El primer coche de Angela Merkel, a la venta en e-Bay - ABC.es



No lo crea: se pueden buscar epiteliales e intentar clonar a la frau. Se lo podemos encargar al Centro de Investigación Príncipe Felipe de Valencia... oh wait!


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Perdona, que quieres decir? Con esto se forma un suelo o un techo?



yo lo entiendo como "se esta acabando el tiempo de los cortos y no esta pasando nada"

aun se puede bajar, pero cada dia q pasa pepon esta mas cerca :cook:

edito: eso no quiere decir q no puedan abrirse las puertas al averno subitamente, pero vamos, q en el horizonte cada dia esta todo mas verde.....


----------



## Navarrorum (10 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> yo lo entiendo como "se esta acabando el tiempo de los cortos y no esta pasando nada"
> 
> aun se puede bajar, pero cada dia q pasa pepon esta mas cerca :cook:
> 
> edito: eso no quiere decir q no puedan abrirse las puertas al averno subitamente, pero vamos, q en el horizonte cada dia esta todo mas verde.....



Parece que está todo muy sobrecomprado... En caso de subir, no se si llegariamos a los 8000 sin corregir.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sí si utilizamos nuestra arma secreta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



q esta el del bosque..... ensayando para agarrarle las tetas?????

por españa !!!!


----------



## tarrito (10 Ago 2012)

mi más sentido pésame don Jato

Muere 'Bob Esponja', el gato más gordo del mundo - ANTENA 3 TV

siempre se van los mejores y tal


----------



## burbujadetrufas (10 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> mi más sentido pésame don Jato
> 
> Muere 'Bob Esponja', el gato más gordo del mundo - ANTENA 3 TV
> 
> siempre se van los mejores y tal



_La dueña explicaba emocionada que trataron a 'Spongebob' "como si se tratara de un hijo". "Teníamos grandes planes para él como parte de nuestra familia"._.. Im-presionante y tal... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

Han visto Vds el sp500 de hoy a 5min?


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Alguna perruca se está ganando en los avisos de los últimos días. Las acciones usanas fallan muy poco ..... y no hacen prisioneros ni hacia arriba ni hacia abajo.:o


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

El SP no tiene pinta de bajar de momento. Aquí la paciencia da dinero.

Bajar de 98 puede dar 10 pipos pero de momento no quiere hacerlo.

Lleva tanto tiempo en un margen tan estrecho que no es fiable ni el MACD, ni el estocástico, ni el RSI ni nada de nada.


----------



## burbublase (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP no tiene pinta de bajar de momento. Aquí la paciencia da dinero.



Pues si bajar no va a bajar y subir no lo dejan .... al final va a quedar en una linea de 0,01 punto


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Netflix está dando señal de cortos pero es para valientes. El stop debería ser un 5% aprox.

La clave es si va a respetar ese nivel que es muy relevante o si va a ir con fuerza a cerrar el hueco. Todo ello en timeframe diario.

Algo similar le ocurre a Basic Energy Services con los 12,5.

Si estos niveles tan relevantes comienzan a caer, habría que pensar en un fondo de cambio tendencial en los sectores más penalizados (solares, carboneras, servicios energéticos, ....). Los ciclos están para cambiarse, eso es muy importante porque hay que ser prácticos.


----------



## burbubolsa (10 Ago 2012)

Bund y DAX, ambos con el precio arriba y ambos con delta de sesión negativo. Doble divergencia.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Starbucks tiene que irse en algún momento a los 50 y ahí decidir si hay un cambio de tendencia de largo plazo o no.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Coeur d'alane mines ............ va a dar una señal de cortos de lujo.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ago 2012)

Usa va a cerrar en verde como buenos guarros que son, en breves a pegar petardazo. Estan hundiendo a europa y encima les hacen la ola. A seguir con la caspa, con gusto hasta se agradece la sodomia.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Creo que es está formando lo que puede ser un gran cambio de tendencia en el mundo de las carboneras. Hay que esperar hasta que se confirme pero las fotos de Arch Coal, Walter Energy, Peabody, Alpha Natural, Cloud Peak, James River ..... están mejorando notablemente. De momento, han dejado de bajar y ese el el paso necesario.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Ago 2012)

Alla vamos, son predecibles hasta vomitar. 1410 por sentados.

Velas de 5 min en el sp, romaticas para cenar.

Malditos yankis HDLGP, ni el aire que respiran merecen. Que se pudran en el mas lejano infierno.

El lunes a seguir subiendo, salvo catastrofe.

Adios.


----------



## Janus (10 Ago 2012)

Vamos a ir acumulando algo de carboneras ............................


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que es está formando lo que puede ser un gran cambio de tendencia en el mundo de las carboneras. Hay que esperar hasta que se confirme pero las fotos de Arch Coal, Walter Energy, Peabody, Alpha Natural, Cloud Peak, James River ..... están mejorando notablemente. De momento, han dejado de bajar y ese el el paso necesario.



Están para coger algo y salir corriendo en pocos días...de buena me escapé en su día. 

Mucho mejor el sector Pharma y Casas en usa.


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2012)

no tengo npi de bolsa y leyendo el hilo voy pillando poco a poco algo, aunque cuesta con el lenguaje que os gastais, la verdad. Total, que por diversificar pasta y no tenerlo todo en depositos he invertido unos miles (pocos) en ibertrolas a 3,19. La he clavado porque desde que compré la acción baja como el rayo, estando ahora a 3,0 algo. La pregunta es: hay posibilidades de que algún día estas acciones me den alguna rentabilidad, o directamente he hecho el primo? si fuera así, y teniendo en cuenta el futuro aterrador en que algunos dicen que nos podemos ir a los 4000 y pico antes de final de año: cuanto deberé esperar para poder recoger algo, un año, dos, la eternidad? Y por eso de que el honmbre es el unico animal y tal....viendo las perspectivas, seguiran bajando mucho más? gracias!!!


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> no tengo npi de bolsa y leyendo el hilo voy pillando poco a poco algo, aunque cuesta con el lenguaje que os gastais, la verdad. Total, que por diversificar pasta y no tenerlo todo en depositos he invertido unos miles (pocos) en ibertrolas a 3,19. La he clavado porque desde que compré la acción baja como el rayo, estando ahora a 3,0 algo. La pregunta es: hay posibilidades de que algún día estas acciones me den alguna rentabilidad, o directamente he hecho el primo? si fuera así, y teniendo en cuenta el futuro aterrador en que algunos dicen que nos podemos ir a los 4000 y pico antes de final de año: cuanto deberé esperar para poder recoger algo, un año, dos, la eternidad? Y por eso de que el honmbre es el unico animal y tal....viendo las perspectivas, seguiran bajando mucho más? gracias!!!



En diciembre o enero te darán 0.146 eu por acción vía dividendos. Yo las tengo a 3.14 y la verdad es que ni las miro (años vista)


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Ago 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> no tengo npi de bolsa y leyendo el hilo voy pillando poco a poco algo, aunque cuesta con el lenguaje que os gastais, la verdad. Total, que por diversificar pasta y no tenerlo todo en depositos he invertido unos miles (pocos) en ibertrolas a 3,19. La he clavado porque desde que compré la acción baja como el rayo, estando ahora a 3,0 algo. La pregunta es: hay posibilidades de que algún día estas acciones me den alguna rentabilidad, o directamente he hecho el primo? si fuera así, y teniendo en cuenta el futuro aterrador en que algunos dicen que nos podemos ir a los 4000 y pico antes de final de año: cuanto deberé esperar para poder recoger algo, un año, dos, la eternidad? Y por eso de que el honmbre es el unico animal y tal....viendo las perspectivas, seguiran bajando mucho más? gracias!!!



IBE es una histórica en mi cartera.

Pero últimamente está para entrar y salir en días con los stops muy ajustados.
´
Más allá, yo la veo muy, muy bajista a M/P.


----------



## paulistano (10 Ago 2012)

Qué cosas oye uno en conversaciones de bar, poniendo la oreja....que si ferrovial no hace un ERE porque no tiene dinero...qué forma de rajar de un empresón.

Rumore, rumore....:Baile:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Ago 2012)

¿El 20% de iberdrola sigue en manos de Floro y Bankia?.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ago 2012)

Ojito con tener deuda de cualquier caja (incluso senior)....No quiero ni imaginarme donde acabara la deuda subordinada


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...ner-perdidas-para-los-bonistas.html#_Noticias


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

egarenc dijo:


> no tengo npi de bolsa y leyendo el hilo voy pillando poco a poco algo, aunque cuesta con el lenguaje que os gastais, la verdad. Total, que por diversificar pasta y no tenerlo todo en depositos he invertido unos miles (pocos) en ibertrolas a 3,19. La he clavado porque desde que compré la acción baja como el rayo, estando ahora a 3,0 algo. La pregunta es: hay posibilidades de que algún día estas acciones me den alguna rentabilidad, o directamente he hecho el primo? si fuera así, y teniendo en cuenta el futuro aterrador en que algunos dicen que nos podemos ir a los 4000 y pico antes de final de año: cuanto deberé esperar para poder recoger algo, un año, dos, la eternidad? Y por eso de que el honmbre es el unico animal y tal....viendo las perspectivas, seguiran bajando mucho más? gracias!!!



Hamijo, IBE tiene una deuda monstruosa y los ingresos bastantes inciertos por la caida de la producción eléctrica en España y la reforma eléctrica que le va a pegar un buen mordisco. Por otra parte, si de una puta vez se deciden a liberalizar como dios manda, in Merkel we trust, van a perder mucho margen.

De sus 16 millones de clientes, 9 millones están en España ....

A mi gusta pero a su precio, mucho más abajo.

Suerte.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojito con tener deuda de cualquier caja (incluso senior)....No quiero ni imaginarme donde acabara la deuda subordinada
> 
> 
> Fitch: el rescate a la banca española podría suponer pérdidas para los bonistas - elEconomista.es



Que se jodan.


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> IBE es una histórica en mi cartera.
> 
> Pero últimamente está para entrar y salir en días con los stops muy ajustados.
> ´
> Más allá, yo la veo muy, muy bajista a M/P.



Tu cartera es larguista ....


----------



## bertok (10 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Qué cosas oye uno en conversaciones de bar, poniendo la oreja....que si ferrovial no hace un ERE porque no tiene dinero...qué forma de rajar de un empresón.
> 
> Rumore, rumore....:Baile:



pues sí que se oye sí ...


----------



## egarenc (10 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, IBE tiene una deuda monstruosa y los ingresos bastantes inciertos por la caida de la producción eléctrica en España y la reforma eléctrica que le va a pegar un buen mordisco. Por otra parte, si de una puta vez se deciden a liberalizar como dios manda, in Merkel we trust, van a perder mucho margen.
> 
> De sus 16 millones de clientes, 9 millones están en España ....
> 
> ...



vamos, que las dejo ahí y me olvido hasta ver si hay suerte y no pierdo nada por el camino. Gracias!


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tu cartera es larguista ....



si no tengo ná


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que se jodan.



Deuda senior es la deuda de maxima calificacion y mas conservadora....Asi que imaginese por donde van los tiros


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Deuda senior es la deuda de maxima calificacion y mas conservadora....Asi que imaginese por donde van los tiros



explíquese que me acojona 8:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojito con tener deuda de cualquier caja (incluso senior)....No quiero ni imaginarme donde acabara la deuda subordinada
> 
> 
> Fitch: el rescate a la banca española podría suponer pérdidas para los bonistas - elEconomista.es



A mi madre hace unos años le vendieron en CaixaCatalunya un "producto" de renta fija creciente a 10 años. Lo hizo sin consultar a nadie y el otro día me dió por mirar la documentación y resulta que es un bono. Me sentó como un tiro. Por suerte, apenas son 6000 euros metidos en eso y ya le han dado unos 2500 en intereses. Le queda 1 año. 

Ya le he dicho que en cuanto venza saque la pasta de ahí cagando leches. Ahora leo esto y no sé si es mejor que lo cancele ya. Lo que no sé es que si lo cancela antes de vencimiento, le harían una "quita" igual porque lo venderían en secundario y no le darían el capital entero, ¿no?. ¿Es así?. 

¿Sería mejor vender el bono antes de vencimiento, antes que tener que esperar al vencimiento aunque al final le hagan una quita?.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> explíquese que me acojona 8:



Pues que no se conforman con las acciones,deuda subordinada, pagares o preferentes. Si tiran a por la deuda senior significan que no solo van a ir por los "malvados especuladores".... De ahi a por los depositos y cuentas a la vista solo hay un paso (No significa que lo vayan a hacer, pero la Deuda senior ya es para tomarsela en serio)


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que no se conforman con las acciones,deuda subordinada, pagares o preferentes. Si tiran a por la deuda senior significan que no solo van a ir por los "malvados especuladores".... De ahi a por los depositos y cuentas a la vista solo hay un paso (No significa que lo vayan a hacer, pero la Deuda senior ya es para tomarsela en serio)



Les dejaré unos céntimos sueltos 8:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi madre hace unos años le vendieron en CaixaCatalunya un "producto" de renta fija creciente a 10 años. Lo hizo sin consultar a nadie y el otro día me dió por mirar la documentación y resulta que es un bono. Me sentó como un tiro. Por suerte, apenas son 6000 euros metidos en eso y ya le han dado unos 2500 en intereses. Le queda 1 año.
> 
> Ya le he dicho que en cuanto venza saque la pasta de ahí cagando leches. Ahora leo esto y no sé si es mejor que lo cancele ya. Lo que no sé es que si lo cancela antes de vencimiento, le harían una "quita" igual porque lo venderían en secundario y no le darían el capital entero, ¿no?. ¿Es así?.
> 
> ¿Sería mejor vender el bono antes de vencimiento, antes que tener que esperar al vencimiento aunque al final le hagan una quita?.



¿Un bono de qué? Si no explicas más


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi madre hace unos años le vendieron en CaixaCatalunya un "producto" de renta fija creciente a 10 años. Lo hizo sin consultar a nadie y el otro día me dió por mirar la documentación y resulta que es un bono. Me sentó como un tiro. Por suerte, apenas son 6000 euros metidos en eso y ya le han dado unos 2500 en intereses. Le queda 1 año.
> 
> Ya le he dicho que en cuanto venza saque la pasta de ahí cagando leches. Ahora leo esto y no sé si es mejor que lo cancele ya. Lo que no sé es que si lo cancela antes de vencimiento, le harían una "quita" igual porque lo venderían en secundario y no le darían el capital entero, ¿no?. ¿Es así?.
> 
> ¿Sería mejor vender el bono antes de vencimiento, antes que tener que esperar al vencimiento aunque al final le hagan una quita?.



Es un tema muy delicado , no se la respuesta exacta de lo que pasara, lo siento. Hace un año recomende a un amigo que cancelase un fondo invertido en pagares aun perdiendo 100 eu (tb es verdad que eran pagares y estaba muy preocupado). De primeras iria al banco y preguntaria las condiciones de la venta y despues lo valoraria (Es un tema muy personal)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Un bono de qué? Si no explicas más



Un bono del propio banco. Le vendieron deuda propia.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Un bono del propio banco. Le vendieron deuda propia.



Podría ser que no pasase nada, pero a saber.

Lo que puedes hacer es ir al banco y preguntar a cuanto cotizan en el Mercado secundario. O preguntar cuanto te darían si lo vendes y analizáis vosotros. 

Te dejo un ejemplo de como cotizan los bonos de la Generalitat en el secundario Borsa de Barcelona, esos bonos del banco no lo sé buscar y tampoco tengo muchas ganas :o

saludos y suerte


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Ago 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Podría ser que no pasase nada, pero a saber.
> 
> Lo que puedes hacer es ir al banco y preguntar a cuanto cotizan en el Mercado secundario. O preguntar cuanto te darían si lo vendes y analizáis vosotros.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, Ponzi y Caronte.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Muchas gracias, Ponzi y Caronte.



De nada y mucha suerte. Con el codigo que viene en el contrato se deberia poder buscar en aiaf


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Buenas noches!!!

He ordenado algunas empresas relacionando el PER con el ROA

Altos roa
Bajos per

Es la formula de Greenblatt




Cuanto menor sea la suma mas rentable sera el negocio de forma comparativa

Pd: Si alguien quiere puedo adjuntar mas empresas a la lista


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas noches!!!
> 
> He ordenado algunas empresas relacionando el PER con el ROA
> 
> ...




Buenos dias!!!

Algunas empresas han sacado igual puntuacion. Es preferible comprar empresas de alto rendimiento a emp muy baratas. Igual luego vario un poco la formula, en vez de ordenar de mayor a menor Roa empezando por el 1.... voy a ver si eliminando el 1 se soluciona ese problema


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que no se conforman con las acciones,deuda subordinada, pagares o preferentes. Si tiran a por la deuda senior significan que no solo van a ir por los "malvados especuladores".... De ahi a por los depositos y cuentas a la vista solo hay un paso (No significa que lo vayan a hacer, pero la Deuda senior ya es para tomarsela en serio)



Sí que es serio, pero las obligaciones no dejan de ser un valor como las acciones; de deuda, en vez de capital, y de renta fija en vez de variable, pero valor. 

Pero como (cuando) a estos espabilados se les ocurra ir a por los depósitos o las cuentas a la vista, la corrida bancaria que se monta deja chiquita a la de _Qué bello es vivir_.

No obstante, y poniéndonos levemente conspiranoicos, podría decirse que estos HDLGP están más interesados en empobrecernos que en enriquecerse ellos. En cualquier caso, está claro que Bertok tenía más razón que un santo y que quieren _nuestro_ dinero. No es que quieran mucho dinero, es que quieren el que tenemos nosotros; ya no es como antes, que ellos se llevaban el dinero a carretadas y no les importaba que nosotros nos quedásemos con los restos. 

Convencieron a un montón de gente para que trajese ingentes cantidades de dinero del futuro y ahora quieren que todos, los que se endeudaron y los que no, devolvamos ya esas cantidades. Para lograrlo, están utilizando todos los instrumentos que se les ocurren: primero la garantía constitucional de preferencia de pago de la deuda pública, luego la conversión de la deuda bancaria en deuda pública, gracias al brillante rescate _solo para bancos_:XX::XX: hábilmente negociado por Rajoy, después vendrá el rescate light que nos aplastará, y ahora ya están diciendo que hay que reducir el salario mínimo, porque cuando ya no haya un euro que rascar, nos pondrán a trabajar por pitanza.

Entonces será cuando, los que aún los tengan, tendremos que empezar a temer por nuestros ahorros, bien por inflación o por salida del euro fuerte (una vez se hayan llevado todos los euros "duros" que puedan, y nos hayan puesto a trabajar por salarios testimoniales, probablemente tratarán de pagarnos con euros "blandos").

Pero por ahora no creo que les interese atacar los depósitos y las cuentas bancarias, porque todavía no han tenido tiempo de exprimirnos del todo, y necesitan una temporada de euro fuerte para hacerlo.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues que no se conforman con las acciones,deuda subordinada, pagares o preferentes. Si tiran a por la deuda senior significan que no solo van a ir por los "malvados especuladores".... De ahi a por los depositos y cuentas a la vista solo hay un paso (No significa que lo vayan a hacer, pero la Deuda senior ya es para tomarsela en serio)



A mi me da que es lo que va a pasar, como no se puede hacer corralito porque no hay cash ya ha salido casi toda, simplemente cuando haya una quita en la deuda soberana, se sacaran de la manga que los depositos que renten a lo mejor mas del 2% son un malvados especuladores y le metan una quita. No hay pasta y el impago no lo van a sufragar integramente las entidades bancarias.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> primero la garantía constitucional de preferencia de pago de la deuda pública, luego la conversión de la deuda bancaria en deuda pública, gracias al brillante rescate



_

Con esto, esta dicho todo, si uno reflexiona que pasara ante una quita de deuda publica, puede deducir que puede pasar en los depositos. 

Pero yo creo que aun quedara un poco de recorrido, unos años.

El que tenga deudas que las liquide.
Quien tenga ahorros, seguramente tendra una pequeña quita, via inflacción.

Dado el momento, van a ir a por todo, planes de pensiones privados, etc, posiblemente los depositos sea lo ultimo pero llegara.

La deuda es impagable, y iran a por todo._


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí que es serio, pero las obligaciones no dejan de ser un valor como las acciones; de deuda, en vez de capital, y de renta fija en vez de variable, pero valor.
> 
> Pero como (cuando) a estos espabilados se les ocurra ir a por los depósitos o las cuentas a la vista, la corrida bancaria que se monta deja chiquita a la de _Qué bello es vivir_.
> 
> ...



Si señor. Que gran director Frank capra.Para mi gusto una de las mejores peliculas de la historia del cine. A dia de hoy no creo que vayan atacar ni depositos ni cuentas a la vista, eso si procuraria no tener ningun producto de inversion que haya sido emitido por cualquiera de las entidades malditas


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Como veis los graficos de Pirelli y Exor??


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí que es serio, pero las obligaciones no dejan de ser un valor como las acciones; de deuda, en vez de capital, y de renta fija en vez de variable, pero valor.
> 
> Pero como (cuando) a estos espabilados se les ocurra ir a por los depósitos o las cuentas a la vista, la corrida bancaria que se monta deja chiquita a la de _Qué bello es vivir_.
> 
> ...



De momento no hay peligro para los depositos porque los perros del poder tienen mucha carne donde moder antes de llegar al hueso.

Creo que tenemos unos 12 - 18 meses de tiempo hasta el peligro se convierta en pavor. Tiempo suficiente para que nos vayamos buscando las jalubias en otro pais mas decente que esta cloaca.

No os durmais en los laureles y buscad una salida mas pronto que tarde. El mundo es amplio ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Como veis Michelin??

Por lo visto el negocio de fabricar neumaticos es muy rentable.....Chinito sigue quemando las gomas de los bmw, cuando ope a Michelin quiero unos cuantos clientes Vip 



http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ML:FP

PER 6


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De momento no hay peligro para los depositos porque los perros del poder tienen mucha carne donde moder antes de llegar al hueso.
> 
> Creo que tenemos unos 12 - 18 meses de tiempo hasta el peligro se convierta en pavor. Tiempo suficiente para que nos vayamos buscando las jalubias en otro pais mas decente que esta cloaca.
> 
> No os durmais en los laureles y buscad una salida mas pronto que tarde. El mundo es amplio ...



Los depositos sera lo ultimo en tocar , a dia de hoy el FGD esta seco. Los de fuera, hombres de negro, troika vendran a cobrar deudas no ha solucionar nuestros problemas.


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2012)

Para la alimentación de vuestro intelecto. Hay que salir del país echando hostias.

¿Rescate “suave”? De suave, nada - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (11 Ago 2012)

Poneos el pañal 

Economía Directa 10-08-2012 El desplome de la industria, fugas de capital y el sistema TARGET en mp3 (10/08 a las 17:09:33) 01:19:35 1373819 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=EC:FP


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para la alimentación de vuestro intelecto. Hay que salir del país echando hostias.
> 
> ¿Rescate “suave”? De suave, nada - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...



Ufff, demoledor. Para ir en largo en IBE.


----------



## juanfer (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis Michelin??
> 
> Por lo visto el negocio de fabricar neumaticos es muy rentable.....Chinito sigue quemando las gomas de los bmw, cuando ope a Michelin quiero unos cuantos clientes Vip
> 
> ...



Michelin en neumaticos ha sacado una linea blanca y esta barriendo el mercado, tienen gomas de calidad y una linea blanca muy competitiva.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Michelin en neumaticos ha sacado una linea blanca y esta barriendo el mercado, tienen gomas de calidad y una linea blanca muy competitiva.



Hay algun competidor serio con marcas blancas de calidad??


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2012/08/10/paisvasco/1344627891_545683.html

No sabia yo que para fabricar neumaticos fuese necesario amianto


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/20120727/economia/michelin-aumenta-beneficio-neto-201207271232.html

Estan arrasando. De seguir asi terminara 2012 con un beneficio neto 1800-2000 mill (Per 5) y la empresa capitaliza por 10000 mill


----------



## Janus (11 Ago 2012)

Hey me paso por aquí para saludar. Estamos con mucho calor pero nos meteremos a comer en un rato. A reponer fuerzas y volver a "patear".


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> .



Hola Ponzi. Estoy leyendo ultimamente y trasteando con los balances que sueles colgar de businessweek y (como no soy ningún experto y más bien novato) estaba estudiando como estaban calculadas cada partida.
Y me ha surgido este problema:

Apple: Su OPERATING INCOME sale de restar al GROSS PROFIT el OTHER OPERATING EXPENSES, TOTAL. 43,818.0-10,028.0=33,790.0, perfecto entiendo todo lo demás. 


Iberdrola Teoricamente debería ser igual, pero resulta que al hacer la operación NO SALE el operating income que pone, de hecho si hacemos la operación saldría -11.924,3 y pone 4,889.4. ¿Como se supone que va esto? ¿que estoy haciendo mal?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## kikepm (11 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí que es serio, pero las obligaciones no dejan de ser un valor como las acciones; de deuda, en vez de capital, y de renta fija en vez de variable, pero valor.
> 
> Pero como (cuando) a estos espabilados se les ocurra ir a por los depósitos o las cuentas a la vista, la corrida bancaria que se monta deja chiquita a la de _Qué bello es vivir_.
> 
> ...



Gran análisis. Cuanto más lo pienso más tengo claro que el futuro no está en vivir y/o trabajar en esta mierda de país.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hola Ponzi. Estoy leyendo ultimamente y trasteando con los balances que sueles colgar de businessweek y (como no soy ningún experto y más bien novato) estaba estudiando como estaban calculadas cada partida.
> Y me ha surgido este problema:
> 
> Apple: Su OPERATING INCOME sale de restar al GROSS PROFIT el OTHER OPERATING EXPENSES, TOTAL. 43,818.0-10,028.0=33,790.0, perfecto entiendo todo lo demás.
> ...



En ibe hay una partida que suma. Es un tema contable. A nivel internacional esta homologado el sistema ebitda aqui no. Aqui funcionamos con margen bruto,neto,beneficio operativo,bai empresa....Si comparas las empresas españolas todas se rigen igual....Fijate en el ebit de apple (hay 2 y en ibe no....)


----------



## kikepm (11 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para la alimentación de vuestro intelecto. Hay que salir del país echando hostias.
> 
> ¿Rescate “suave”? De suave, nada - Lleno de Energía - Cotizalia.com



Brutal el artículo. Estamos irremisiblemente perdidos. España como concepto cada vez tiene menos significado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hey me paso por aquí para saludar. Estamos con mucho calor pero nos meteremos a comer en un rato. A reponer fuerzas y volver a "patear".



A disfrutar!


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2012)

Algunas ideas, a ver que les parece: Amkor, Dana Holdings, Domino's, PPL (tarde?). Janus había hablado de LDK Solar?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis los graficos de Pirelli y Exor??



_A medio/largo plazo_, Exor es mucho más interesante (mantener a menos que pierda los 17)

Hay alemanas interesantes, como Adidas


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _A medio/largo plazo_, Exor es mucho más interesante (mantener a menos que pierda los 17)
> 
> Hay alemanas interesantes, como Adidas




Adidas es una de mis elegidas del protectorado fundamental desde hace meses (porque esta barata). Sobre pirelli he hecho investigaciones y es mejor Michelin . Exor he calculado a mano el Roa y en business esta mal, aun asi la emp esta muy barata


----------



## atman (11 Ago 2012)

Bestinver está en Exor.


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bestinver está en Exor.




Si, ademas creo que tienen un buen %


----------



## @@strom (11 Ago 2012)

¿Sabeis si hay alguna manera de comprar FSLR en euros?


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=HEN3:GR

Tengo una espina clavada...Hace mucho que tengo esta empresa en el radar pero no baja...Los at como la veis?? voy a poderla pillar en algun recorte??

La creme de la creme


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/ratios.asp?ticker=SAP:GR

La excelencia de esta empresa no tiene nombre


----------



## paulistano (11 Ago 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿Sabeis si hay alguna manera de comprar FSLR en euros?




Lo desconozco.

Usted invirtio una vez en AMD??

No se por que me suena, yo compre y me saco el stop loss.

Desde entonces no he comprado una americana, no tengo cuenta en dolares y te joden un buen porcentaje.

Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> HENKEL AG & CO KGAA VORZUG (HEN3:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Tengo una espina clavada...Hace mucho que tengo esta empresa en el radar pero no baja...Los at como la veis?? voy a poderla pillar en algun recorte??
> 
> La creme de la creme



Está muy bien, pero tiene bastante riesgo por la subida tan elevada. Si consigues subirte en algún recorte


----------



## ponzi (11 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está muy bien, pero tiene bastante riesgo por la subida tan elevada. Si consigues subirte en algún recorte




Subidas como esas dan vertigo. Llevo desde 47 hablando de ella y esperando recortes que nunca llegan jajaja. Del Dax creo que es la empresa que mejor conozco con diferencia , estoy convencido que dentro de 10 años seguiran ahi. Por debajo de 40 es compra segura


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaanus !!!

[YOUTUBE]Yu8aQTnmdzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120718/cronologia-crisis-portugal/419261.shtml

A priori parece que Portugal algo diferente a España si que es


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiq9rLw11I4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Exor en estado puro


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Para los larguistas de Ibertrola de otro hilo de Pirro.

"La misma historia de siempre: 

1º) Empresa pública poco eficiente y anquilosada. Se privatiza.

2º) Se la damos a los amigotes para que la gestionen "eficientemente"

3º) Los amigotes se ponen sueldos fabulosos y llevan a la empresa a la quiebra. Con políticas nefastas.

Si el esquema no se ha repetido con las compañías eléctricas es porque no tenemos más cojones que pagarle la mordida a los oligarcas en la factura de la luz.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ago 2012)

Merkel retoma las riendas - elEconomista.es

Ya ha vuelto de vacas, que se prepare Cárpatos


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay algun competidor serio con marcas blancas de calidad??



No entiendo tu pregunta.

Hay un fabricante que fabrica un neumatico con unas caracteristicas que vale 250€ la rueda y el mismo hace otra marca low cost que vale 70€.

Asi tienen cubierto mas segmento del mercado.

Sabes que si es low cost o marca blanca sera peor que la buena, pero mas barata.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Cada día hay más indocumentados

Los bancos pugnan por los depósitos vendiendo productos menos seguros | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> No entiendo tu pregunta.
> 
> Hay un fabricante que fabrica un neumatico con unas caracteristicas que vale 250€ la rueda y el mismo hace otra marca low cost que vale 70€.
> 
> ...




A lo que me refiero es si existen competidores que tengan gomas mas eficientes que michelin para cada tramo


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

Economía Directa 11-08-2012 La evolución del IBEX y el precio del petróleo en mp3 (11/08 a las 17:57:49) 01:15:18 1375050 - iVoox


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

http://www.bancamarch.es/es/index.asp?MP=131&MS=551&MN=2&TR=A&IDR=1&iddocumento=1127

Me estoy leyendo el informe de agosto de los March y es bastante profesional. ¿Alguien tiene cuenta con ellos? ¿Que tal funcionan?


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cada día hay más indocumentados
> 
> Los bancos pugnan por los depósitos vendiendo productos menos seguros | Economía | EL PAÍS



A alguien le tendran que colocar la quita de deuda publica. Y nuestros bancos patrios estan llenitos.


----------



## juanfer (12 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A lo que me refiero es si existen competidores que tengan gomas mas eficientes que michelin para cada tramo



Se que hay marcas japonesas y coreanas que son mas competitivas.

De todas formas el mito de que las energy de michelin consume un 7% menos en los 10000 primeros km, luego es un neumatico normal. Es un chanchullo para las pruebas de homologación.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Se que hay marcas japonesas y coreanas que son mas competitivas.
> 
> De todas formas el mito de que las energy de michelin consume un 7% menos en los 10000 primeros km, luego es un neumatico normal. Es un chanchullo para las pruebas de homologación.




Por ej Goodyear a nivel contable no es tan eficiente como Michelin. A pesar de ser un sector muy competitivo hay dos empresas que por a o por b son mas eficientes en terminos de activo y pn ,Michelin y Pirelli.


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2012)

BUenas, 

En estos tiempos de acojone es difícil elegir una IPF.

He estado mirando y lo que más confianza me ha dado ha sido el 4,25% de Bankinter y el 3,4% de iBanesto.

Qué opináis? Es fiable a estas alturas bankinter?

Tengo mejor percepción de bankinter que del Popular y Sabadell o Espíritu Santo.

No sé por qué me da más confianza IBanesto sobre los demás, más que nada por pertenecer al grupo Santander.

Edito: Ojo a esto, info gracias a Bertok de otro hilo..no les vaya a dar a los castuzos por quitarnos los depósitos::

Plan Bonex - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Plan Bonex: El Plan Bonex fue un plan económico impuesto en diciembre de 1989 durante la presidencia de Carlos Saúl Menem y que consistió en el canje compulsivo de los depósitos a plazo fijo por títulos públicos denominados "Bonex 89". Bonex es la abreviación de BONos EXternos.


----------



## sarkweber (12 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> BUenas,
> 
> En estos tiempos de acojone es difícil elegir una IPF.
> 
> ...



No mas de 100.000€ por entidad y titular. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (12 Ago 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> No mas de 100.000€ por entidad y titular. :fiufiu:



Pero si el FGD creo que está en negativo::

Leo demasiado a bertok y directamente si los castuzos se tienen que pasar eso por el forro se lo pasan...no me sorprendería. Ah, y vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces::

Aún así hablamos de 80-90 mil euros...


----------



## sarkweber (12 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pero si el FGD creo que está en negativo::
> 
> Leo demasiado a bertok y directamente si los castuzos se tienen que pasar eso por el forro se lo pasan...no me sorprendería. Ah, y vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces::
> 
> Aún así hablamos de 80-90 mil euros...



Ingdirect al 4% a 6 meses hasta finales de este mes. FGD Holandes. ::
Nadie en europa ha perdido de momento los ahorros. :cook:


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> BUenas,
> 
> En estos tiempos de acojone es difícil elegir una IPF.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, en algún hilo hice los números y creo recordar que sólo :: necesitan canjear el 30% de los depósitos de más de 3.500 euros para cubrir las necesidades de financiación... 

...de los próximos 12-18 meses. :ouch:


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Ingdirect al 4% a 6 meses hasta finales de este mes. FGD Holandes. ::
> Nadie en europa ha perdido de momento los ahorros. :cook:



En el rascar y el expropiar todo lo malo es empezar.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> BUenas,
> 
> En estos tiempos de acojone es difícil elegir una IPF.
> 
> ...



Espabilemos ...... en los próximos 2-3 meses nos daremos cuenta que serán capaces de cualquier cosa.


----------



## bertok (12 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Tranquilo, en algún hilo hice los números y creo recordar que sólo :: necesitan canjear el 30% de los depósitos de más de 3.500 euros para cubrir las necesidades de financiación...
> 
> ...de los próximos 12-18 meses. :ouch:



¿Tienes la composición de los depósitos por rangos de importe? 8:


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Tienes la composición de los depósitos por rangos de importe? 8:



Noooo... hice numeros gordos, básicamente, que el 15% de los depósitos estaba por debajo de los 3500 y además como las obligaciones son de 1000 euros...


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

Alguien sabe cual es la diferencia entre las dos acciones de exor que cotizan en el mercado???. Exor spa , Exor pref spa


----------



## atman (12 Ago 2012)

pref es de preferentes. muy parecidas alas nuestras.

cobran antes que las acciones normales, pero no tienen derechos de voto.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaanus !!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Yu8aQTnmdzo[/YOUTUBE]



Qué pasa tronco!!!!!

He visto en un local el partido esta mañana (hora aquí) y vaya gozada. No ha podido ser pero ver una final olímipica en un bar de yankis y ver cómo lo viven es espectacular.


----------



## ponzi (12 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> pref es de preferentes. muy parecidas alas nuestras.
> 
> cobran antes que las acciones normales, pero no tienen derechos de voto.




Eso si lo sabia.Mis dudas son: ¿Cobran los mismos dividendos que las accs ordinarias? y si la intencion de Exor es terminar excluyendo esas accs del mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué pasa tronco!!!!!
> 
> He visto en un local el partido esta mañana (hora aquí) y vaya gozada. No ha podido ser pero ver una final olímipica en un bar de yankis y ver cómo lo viven es espectacular.



Son muy buenos. Muy muy buenos. Algunos algo arrogantes, pero muy buenos. El cabr.onazo de Durant impresionante.

Cuente detalles, ¿estaban acojonados?¿confiados que iban a ganar? ¿Respetuosos?¿Halagos a algún español?

De todas formas partidazo.


----------



## Janus (12 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son muy buenos. Muy muy buenos. Algunos algo arrogantes, pero muy buenos. El cabr.onazo de Durant impresionante.
> 
> Cuente detalles, ¿estaban acojonados?¿confiados que iban a ganar? ¿Respetuosos?¿Halagos a algún español?
> 
> De todas formas partidazo.



Estaban tranquilos. Su visión es que es un campeonato que lo tienen que ganar porque son muy superiores a cualquier equipo. De hecho, un tema importante es que casi se ve más intensidad defensiva en un partido NBA de cierta rivalidad que en un partido de USA en los JJOO.
Hoy empezaron enchufados en presión y en ataque al comienzo del partido. Se fueron hasta de 10 y luego se relajaron en defensa y en ataque. España lo hizo muy bien pero llegó el momento de la verdad y James, Kobe y Durantula se echaron el equipo a la espalda. Le metieron un poco más de intensidad defensiva y en ataque todo lo tiraban ellos. Lebron metió un triple espectacular cuando tenía que meterlo. Durantula es de lo mejor que he visto, y eso que puedo decir que soy un gran aficionado a la NBA desde hace muchos años.

Por cierto, Paul es cojonudo.

Tenemos que estar orgullosos porque España ha hecho un gran papel.

P.D: Los triples los van a tener que llevar a 8 metros porque estos tíos los meten con la chorra.


----------



## Sipanha (12 Ago 2012)

Saludos domingueros.

Atentos a los belgas: Y si España pidiera el rescate... y no se lo dieran? ::

Belgian National Bank Governor Gets It: Bailing Out Spain "Makes No Sense" | ZeroHedge


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ago 2012)

Un poco de humor

Aquí va un gif de como funciona el mercado


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ago 2012)

No os perdaís este post de Llinares

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ana-y-volvieron-trasquilados.html#post6986600


----------



## atman (13 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso si lo sabia.Mis dudas son: ¿Cobran los mismos dividendos que las accs ordinarias? y si la intencion de Exor es terminar excluyendo esas accs del mercado



Si las regulaciones de los mercados entre paises tienen algunas diferencias, en la regulación de preferentes hay unos tacos importantes. Hay paises donde no cotizan en abierto, otros donde no cotizan, otros con mercados secundarios, otros donde si cotizas prefrentes no puedes cotizar acciones de las otras y viceversa...

Yo desconozco la normativa italiana al respecto. Pero supongo que pagarán más que un bono e igual o más que el dividendo de una acción, netos de impuestos. En todo caso, en la emisión de preferentes se deberían especificar qué compromisos adquiere el emisor y bajo qué condiciones...

No es buena idea comprar preferentes, en general, y no es buena idea comprarlas sin acompañarlas de acciones "normales", en particular, a menos que sepas muy bien donde y porque te metes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

¿bankia suspendida de cotización?

Y yo que me había levantado con el ánimo de oparla....


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿bankia suspendida de cotización?
> 
> Y yo que me había levantado con el ánimo de oparla....



Pos haberte levantao antes, es que esta mañana he ido a por el pan y con el cambio he comprao acciones, y la he opao sin querer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

Suspendida de cotización ha bajado un 7% adicional, ya va por -14%...

¿Subasta de volatilidad?

Díganle al honorable que quite esa mier-da del IBEX. Tres gatos operando en la cagarruta esa...:ouch:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaban tranquilos. Su visión es que es un campeonato que lo tienen que ganar porque son muy superiores a cualquier equipo. De hecho, un tema importante es que casi se ve más intensidad defensiva en un partido NBA de cierta rivalidad que en un partido de USA en los JJOO.
> Hoy empezaron enchufados en presión y en ataque al comienzo del partido. Se fueron hasta de 10 y luego se relajaron en defensa y en ataque. España lo hizo muy bien pero llegó el momento de la verdad y James, Kobe y Durantula se echaron el equipo a la espalda. Le metieron un poco más de intensidad defensiva y en ataque todo lo tiraban ellos. Lebron metió un triple espectacular cuando tenía que meterlo. Durantula es de lo mejor que he visto, y eso que puedo decir que soy un gran aficionado a la NBA desde hace muchos años.
> 
> Por cierto, Paul es cojonudo.
> ...



.
España tiene un equipazo de basket, y el partido lo jugaron muy bien, pero USA siempre deja la impresión de que se esfuerzan hasta dónde necesitan. Y si hubiesen necesitado más tenían mucho más. 

La sensación de que España podía ganar a los USA creo que es engañosa, por mucha cara que les plantasen, lo cual no les quita ningún mérito, porque los demás equipos no pueden hacer ni eso.

Lo de Kevin Durant parece de coña. Si jugase en la ACB acabaría la temporada con más de 60 puntos de media por partido.


----------



## Navarrorum (13 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un poco de humor
> 
> Aquí va un gif de como funciona el mercado



Ostia que GIF más grande. No dice nada y lo dice tó


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> España tiene un equipazo de basket, y el partido lo jugaron muy bien, pero USA siempre deja la impresión de que se esfuerzan hasta dónde necesitan. Y si hubiesen necesitado más tenían mucho más.
> 
> La sensación de que España podía ganar a los USA creo que es engañosa, por mucha cara que les plantasen, lo cual no les quita ningún mérito, porque los demás equipos no pueden hacer ni eso.
> ...



60.... si Essie Hollis promedio casi 40 puntos por partido, que pasó sin pena ni gloria por la NBA, este se casca, si se pone en serio, no menos de 80 por partido. Una bestia.

Y totalmente de acuerdo con sus comemtarios. Los emparejamientos en defensa eran ridículos. Se ponen a jugar en serio y se ponen todos los jugadores de España con 4 faltas en el primer cuarto.

Aún así, partidazo de España.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado en el hilo. Subida por cierre masivo de posiciones cortas. En bankia estaba corto hasta R. Rato ::
> 
> Tarde o temprano volverá al sub €.



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :: :: :: :XX: :XX: :XX:

[Cierto que no tiene mucho mérito]


----------



## aitor33 (13 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :: :: :: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> [Cierto que no tiene mucho mérito]





Madre míaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!:ouch: 0,97


----------



## cammgi (13 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pos haberte levantao antes, es que esta mañana he ido a por el pan y con el cambio he comprao acciones, y la he opao sin querer.



Vale, pero como nuevo dueño mira a ver si pones 24MM que a mí me da pereza..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

LOL subida de 33% desde mínimos!!!

¿Pero como se puede permitir esa mierd.a?


Bueno, es que estamos en esa hinpolatate plaza africana.... :ouch:

Mis condolencias a los bankeros.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Merkel ya está la mando de nuevo. No tardará en volver a hablar.


----------



## Felix (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merkel ya está la mando de nuevo. No tardará en volver a hablar.



Jodeeeeeeeer....
Y yo sin comprar el pan:S


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Joder lo de Bankia es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder lo de Bankia es de juzgado de guardia.



Con una comisión de investigación estilo Hispanistaní todo aclarado

:XX::XX:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

Que alguien me dé una biodrámina, que la oscilación del ibex hoy me está produciendo vértigo.


----------



## aitor33 (13 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Que alguien me dé una biodrámina, que la oscilación del ibex hoy me está produciendo vértigo.



Necesito otra; En mi caso para la cantidad de mensajes que estamos escribiendo...::


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ago 2012)

os comento lo siguiente porque me pareció curioso:

desde que por aqui se dijo lo de los billetes que empiezan con la X me estoy fijando en ellos. Han venido a mi casa unos amigos de Corea del Sur y casualmente TODOS los euros que traen tanto billetes de 10, 20 y 50 euros son con la X. El cambio lo hicieron en Seul.

por cierto bankia es un chicharro pero se le puede sacar unas perrillas.


----------



## Felix (13 Ago 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> os comento lo siguiente porque me pareció curioso:
> 
> desde que por aqui se dijo lo de los billetes que empiezan con la X me estoy fijando en ellos. Han venido a mi casa unos amigos de Corea del Sur y casualmente TODOS los euros que traen tanto billetes de 10, 20 y 50 euros son con la X. El cambio lo hicieron en Seul.
> 
> por cierto bankia es un chicharro pero se le puede sacar unas perrillas.



Que es eso de la x?


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder lo de Bankia es de juzgado de guardia.



estará Rato al mando::


----------



## Lechu (13 Ago 2012)

Mírate este hilo l 


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/331731-billetes-sacados-del-cajero-letra-v-3.html


----------



## aitor33 (13 Ago 2012)

Niveles clavados *FranR* eres un genio


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ago 2012)

Día para aburrir.


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> Niveles clavados *FranR* eres un genio



Una pasada lo de este hombre, me desenrosco la boina ante el. ::


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Ago 2012)

cammgi dijo:


> Vale, pero como nuevo dueño mira a ver si pones 24MM que a mí me da pereza..



Como dueño nuevo he colocao un puesto de churros en la planta baja del edificio de Plaza Castilla, y en la planta alta un puticlub, para que haga juego con los hoteles y edificios circundantes, que tienen el mayor numero de putas por metro cuadrado de España.


----------



## Felix (13 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Como dueño nuevo he colocao un puesto de churros en la planta baja del edificio de Plaza Castilla, y en la planta alta un puticlub, para que haga juego con los hoteles y edificios circundantes, que tienen el mayor numero de putas por metro cuadrado de España.



Asi los de del consejo podran tener cerca a sus madres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

Un poco de asquito si que da el FranErre este


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Me imagino que será el becario porque Pepe Lui ...

"En lugar de apretarse los políticos el cinturón, obligan a los autónomos a pagar el IVA de las facturas que no han cobrado por 400 millones en el primer semestre. El efecto que tiene en el autónomo de turno, el pagar encima el IVA de algo que no ha cobrado, ni cobrará en muchas ocasiones es devastador y casi todos los autónomos lo sabemos. Sería más rentable para nuestra economía cerrar el Senado o una televisión pública, y dejar en paz a los autónomos. Al Senado nadie lo echaría de menos, pero a los autónomos que cierran y a los trabajadores que tienen que despedir sí. Estamos destruyendo el tejido de PYMES y autónomos españoles que son el alma mater de nuestra economía."


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

La deuda de las grandes eléctricas supera ya los 62.000 millones - CincoDías.com


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda de las grandes eléctricas supera ya los 62.000 millones - CincoDías.com



Eso quiere decir que los españoles vamos a pagar un incremento brutal en el recibo de la luz para que estos señores paguen sus deudas y el Estado recaude la parte correspondiente del IVA.

Por cierto, buenos y soleados días. Tomorrow will be rainy.


----------



## diosmercado (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La deuda de las grandes eléctricas supera ya los 62.000 millones - CincoDías.com



Ni aun asi abrira los ojos el populacho.

Sigue en la lucha amigo, aunque lejos, tienes un soldado apoyandote.


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ago 2012)

la cancion del verano by bocachancla

[YOUTUBE]8Fo_VH9bIJ0[/YOUTUBE]

q dia mas soso...... yo apuesto por peponismo vespertino :cook: pero mi timing es muy malo )


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que los españoles vamos a pagar un incremento brutal en el recibo de la luz para que estos señores paguen sus deudas y el Estado recaude la parte correspondiente del IVA.
> 
> Por cierto, buenos y soleados días. Tomorrow will be rainy.



Más fácil que eso.

Nos creamos el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Eléctrica (le llamaremos por abreviar el FROE), y le pedimos a Merkel otros 62000 del ala.Nos imponen un poco más el IVA, bajar las pensiones, y ya está. 

Y luego hacemos el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada del Ladrillo (por abreviar el FROL) y más de lo mismo.

Otra cosa no tendremos, pero fondo tenemos para aburrir. Fíjate si tendremos fondo, que todavía no lo hemos tocado.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2012)

Ay Pepe Luí
_
Francia	[Imprimir]	


Ha colocado esta mañana deuda al 0%. ¿Alguien se ha molestado en mirar sus datos macro? Si se hace con paciencia nos daremos cuenta de que los santos mercados no son precisamente justos..._


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Con Daniel Lacalle, Aleph y Manuel Serra.

No olvidéis los pañales + palomitas

Economía Directa 13-08-2012 Los turbios manejos de la gran empresa española en mp3 (13/08 a las 15:15:09) 01:56:05 1376892 - iVoox


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

some "culturilla".

What's Required for Coal Fundamentals To Recover? - ARLP, ANR, ACI, CLD, CNX - Foolish Blogging Network

A Rebound In Thermal Coal In Place? - Seeking Alpha

5 Commodity Stocks Moving On News - Seeking Alpha


----------



## sr.anus (13 Ago 2012)

No estoy prestando atencion al mercado hoy, otro dia manteniendolo artificialmente? que hace el ibex todavia con los 7000 puntos? Pues ahora me enfado y me tiro otra semana fuera del ibex


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> No estoy prestando atencion al mercado hoy, otro dia manteniendolo artificialmente? que hace el ibex todavia con los 7000 puntos? Pues ahora me enfado y me tiro otra semana fuera del ibex



Pues no sabes lo que te estás perdiendo. Mira, ahí viene otra vela de 10 puntos. Madre, que mareo.

Al menos me estoy entreteniendo programando una librería para capturar ticks.

PD. Y con este mensaje ya he escrito 1000 mensajes que han hecho llorar al niño Jesús. Nunca tantos mensajes han aportado tan poco.


----------



## FranR (13 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un poco de humor
> 
> Aquí va un gif de como funciona el mercado



!Que bueno! Para la firma...

No me digan que no se han sentido alguna vez como el devorado... :ouch:

Visualmente: No te rebajes a discutir con un estúpido, porque bajarás a su terreno y allí tiene ventaja.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2012)

alguien sabe donde Pepe Lui (carpatos) saca el saldo de los hedge fund?

o donde se puede ver)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2012)

gacelerio hay musha pasta en los mercaos solo teneis que cogerlo :XX:


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

guanas tardes, ¿salimos de la cueva?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> guanas tardes, ¿salimos de la cueva?



espere a que confirme inocho: :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

Vaya porrazo se está dando el IBEX.

EL SPX500 en primera resistencia en 1398 y bajando.

Que mamones, hehehehehe, cuando todo el mundo está en la playa. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Vaya porrazo se está dando el IBEX.
> 
> EL SPX500 en primera resistencia en 1398 y bajando.
> 
> Que mamones, hehehehehe, cuando todo el mundo está en la playa. ::



Estaba provocando


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

El Dax en 690x, curioso sitio para dejarlo hoy al cierre.

Por cierto, como se nota que ha vuelto la Merkel de vacaciones...

New Lawsuit Filed Against ESM Threatens Further Bailout Fund Delay | ZeroHedge

A este paso no pilla nadie un euro del ESM, ni en Septiembre, ni en navidades.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> El Dax en 690x, curioso sitio para dejarlo hoy al cierre.
> 
> Por cierto, como se nota que ha vuelto la Merkel de vacaciones...
> 
> ...



de curioso nada a menos que uno sea una gacela ::


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de curioso nada a menos que uno sea una gacela ::



Un Julai es lo que eres tú, coleguita.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con Daniel Lacalle, Aleph y Manuel Serra.
> 
> No olvidéis los pañales + palomitas
> 
> Economía Directa 13-08-2012 Los turbios manejos de la gran empresa española en mp3 (13/08 a las 15:15:09) 01:56:05 1376892 - iVoox



no podemos atraer capital sin seguridad juridica - con 2 cojones


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ago 2012)

19:13:37 h.
LCH sube garantías 
LCH sube garantías para algunos bonos españoles e italianos.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Ago 2012)

Comparativa del patrón "año electoral" medio 1928-2012 y lo acontecido hasta el momento en el S&P500


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Comparativa del patrón "año electoral" medio 1928-2012 y lo acontecido hasta el momento en el S&P500



Esto coincide al 100% con el escenário planteado por Mulder y por Pollastre.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Esto coincide al 100% con el escenário planteado por Mulder y por Pollastre.



Este año han tenido mucha mayor volatilidad en la primera mitad del año que la media, por lo que perfectamente podrían plantearse una subida constante a partir de este momento sin recurrir al susto de septiembre. Si es así ya nos podemos preparar para un otoño-sopor de los buenos.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

Oportunidad de cortos, pero con stop loss mandatory, en:

Netflix
Amazon
Google


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

Una curiosidad, Amazon desde el 2008 ha disminuido el beneficio por acción en un 10% y sin embargo en bolsa ha multiplicado por 4.

Lo siento por los fundamentalistas.

Por el amor de Dios, vale en bolsa 105.000 millones!!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (13 Ago 2012)

A por el cierre verde yanki. A su estilo.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Esto coincide al 100% con el escenário planteado por Mulder y por Pollastre.



¿cuál es ese escenario?.

Ando un tanto despistado en las profundidades de la trinchera )


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A por el cierre verde yanki. A su estilo.



Los HDLGP serán los ultimos pero también les llegará su San Fermín,


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

Bertok, vete afilando el dalle.

El PIB de Grecia cae un 6,2% interanual en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2012)

VIX muy en rojo divergencia alcista 
estos usanos acaban en green


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelerio hay musha pasta en los mercaos solo teneis que cogerlo :XX:



Lo jodido es que a ti el dinero te persigue, pero tu eres mas rapido








muertoviviente dijo:


> de curioso nada a menos que uno sea una gacela ::



Alaaaaaaa lo kadixo.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

Tito, eres un caradura. Te han pillado con el carrito de los helados ..... pero te dá igual como siempre. Es lo que tiene estar al frente sin ser el dueño.

Santander ampla capital un 23% desde 2008 por la puerta de atrs - Cotizalia.com


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, vete afilando el dalle.
> 
> El PIB de Grecia cae un 6,2% interanual en el segundo trimestre - elEconomista.es



Me he mecanizado y vengo con amigos ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

Siyasedijoaqui ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/329861-que-pasado-acciona-me-hablan-de-2000-despidos.html


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Se acabó la crisis.

Josep Pedrerol se queda en Intereconoma con Punto Pelota


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se acabó la crisis.
> 
> Josep Pedrerol se queda en Intereconoma con Punto Pelota



Prefiero ver el Sálvame que el pvtosenpelotas.... ::


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prefiero ver el Sálvame que el pvtosenpelotas.... ::



Amplie su espectro de ocio 8:

beeg.


----------



## ddddd (13 Ago 2012)

Janus, ¿cómo ve First Solar en el corto plazo? ¿Momento de obtener plusvalías y volver a subirse al tren en unos días o mejor mantener esperando que siga la senda alcista?

Gracias.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ve First Solar en el corto plazo? ¿Momento de obtener plusvalías y volver a subirse al tren en unos días o mejor mantener esperando que siga la senda alcista?
> 
> Gracias.



Los 18 son buen nivel para corregir y rebotar en él. Si se ponen más duros, son los 16 aprox.

Quiere decir que va a llegar a esos números?. Nobody knows.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amplie su espectro de ocio 8:
> 
> beeg.



que no le pille la parienta o acabará en el caseto del perro 

a veteranos en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

El sector tecnológico está bastante rojo sobre todo lo relacionado con internet. Se salva Google que hoy tiene un día inspirado pero está en máximos tras subir 100 dolares en un mes.
La probabilidad está en el short side.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El sector tecnológico está bastante rojo sobre todo lo relacionado con internet. Se salva Google que hoy tiene un día inspirado pero está en máximos tras subir 100 dolares en un mes.
> La probabilidad está en el short side.



215 billones de USD :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Comprad que pueden doblar del tirón. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amplie su espectro de ocio 8:
> 
> beeg.


----------



## bertok (13 Ago 2012)

Otra, pero ligeramente más cara: 590 billones de USD.

Algunos la ven en 1.000 billones :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Que cosa más absurda, por dios.


----------



## diosmercado (13 Ago 2012)

VIX acercandose a minimos de un año. Momento peligroso. Peponacillo post-cierre americano.

Mañana pintan bastos. 

Hasta otra!


----------



## Sipanha (13 Ago 2012)

Sadgento, he aquid laz previcione:

Mr Pollastre:
Pues según m/p, los 6400 parece que van a ser un buen suelo l/p por una buena temporada.

hemos tenido un posicionamiento muy fuerte, en tres tandas repartidas (de momento) entre ayer y hoy. Y aún no descarto que, antes de que abra WS, venga una cuarta tanda en el día de hoy si no han terminado aún de colocar toda su posición.

El neto total asciende a 6000 Daxies (espectacular), y ya tiene que venir alguien más gordo que eso, y con los huevos bien grandes, a pelear la zona del 6K4 contra un adversario de esta magnitud.



Mr Mulder:
Ya hemos llegado a mitad de julio y creo que toca ya subir con decisión, no acerté con exactitud lo que han hecho las bolsas pero el euro-dólar si que hizo mínimos hace un par de días, esta es la señal más importante que veo ahora mismo en el horizonte. Creo que ahora habría que ponerse largo y mantener hasta (quizás) abril o mayo del año que viene. Es posible que la subida no sea fuerte, pero ahora deberíamos ir hacia arriba con constancia y tranquilidad, sin hacer nuevos mínimos, creo que es buen momento para salir de la trinchera.


Esto es del 9-10 de Julio.


----------



## Janus (13 Ago 2012)

Bueno, vamos de paseo que hace una temperatura más agradable.

Hoy toca el Riverside y Columbia. Hoy cenota la zona del Radio City (en Del Frisco's).


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tito, eres un caradura. Te han pillado con el carrito de los helados ..... pero te dá igual como siempre. Es lo que tiene estar al frente sin ser el dueño.
> 
> Santander ampla capital un 23% desde 2008 por la puerta de atrs - Cotizalia.com



Una de las formas mas rapidas de destruir valor. Hay empresas familiares o gente seria que recompran accs para crear valor a los accionistas incrementando el bpa. En el cash flow se puede ver. Coca cola,Exor, Procter,Bmw,Sanofi,Schindler son algunos ej de empresas que recompran accs


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, vamos de paseo que hace una temperatura más agradable.
> 
> Hoy toca el Riverside y Columbia. Hoy cenota la zona del Radio City (en Del Frisco's).



Qué envidia. Tengo pendiente visitar Washington.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2012)

Otro ere , esta vez de Acciona (mas de 1100 personas)


----------



## ponzi (13 Ago 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/noticias/flash

Esto es recortar costes y lo demas tonteria. Vaya peligro volar con este señor


----------



## Navarrorum (14 Ago 2012)

Lo curioso de Acciona es q no ha afectado a su cotización. Todo lo contrario. Ha acabado al alza...


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2012)

Un análisis algo más amplio que los días anteriores y es porque hay algunas cosas interesantes que tratar.<br />
<br />
<br />
Solo una opción clara de entrada y de menos de 60 puntos. (12h20-13h15). 3 horas de lucha contra nivel escapada alcista y vuelta abajo a canal principal.<br />
<br />
Al no poder con este nivel, y como en el 90% de los casos vuelta a nivel inferior, donde ha frenado y se ha metido una barrida fuerte durante media hora, y tras esta barrida nueva entrada de volumen para volver al cierre a uno de los niveles. (Todo indica barrida controlada, por lo que mañana intentaremos tocar niveles superiores)<br />
<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356259Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="138" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356259Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
El gráfico arriba &nbsp;de lo explicado, con los niveles marcados ayer.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Ahora niveles para mañana</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356262Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="138" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356262Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Superar el 132 nos puede enviar arriba con mucha fuerza, eso si CUIDADO, el indicador para BBVA me indica subida a corto, para tener una fuerte corrección.......5.75-5.85</div>
<br />
<br />


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Ago 2012)

France, Germany GDP Growth Beat Expectations


----------



## burbublase (14 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> France, Germany GDP Growth Beat Expectations



Con eso andaba yo ahora, a las 11:00 viene el eudopeo, y tendria que ser incluso positivo. Aunque yo creo que la gente espera mas que dicen los del ZEW.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Con eso andaba yo ahora, a las 11:00 viene el eudopeo, y tendria que ser incluso positivo. Aunque yo creo que la gente espera mas que dicen los del ZEW.



El Indicador ZEW lleva 3 descensos seguidos. Parece que toca subida, ¿no?. El consenso es que se quede estable.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Lo curioso de Acciona es q no ha afectado a su cotización. Todo lo contrario. Ha acabado al alza...




Si baja los costes laborales y mantiene intactas las ventas a lp ganara mas. Piensa que lo importante de un negocio es quien se lleva el dinero y el % de las ventas que representa. Proveedores,Trabajadores,Acreedores,Estado, Accionistas....En Tesla los 2 primeros dejan seco el negocio


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Ago 2012)

El guano atrasado del viernes lo sirvieron ayer. Hoy quizás visiten los 7000 de burbublase, porque tienen tiempo de sobra para que este viernes nos den una bonita bajada de las de verdad, que ya no tiene que ser muy pronunciada porque gran parte del trabajo lo hicieron ayer.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Estoy viendo fondos y etf de rv de blackrock,Bbva y Lyxor y alguno tiene buena pinta. Hay uno de Bbva con Total,Santander,Telefonica,Sanofi,Bayer,Basf (Este en concreto da 2 div al año, Febrero y Agosto) Y es perfecto para evitar la doble imposicion


----------



## Navarrorum (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si baja los costes laborales y mantiene intactas las ventas a lp ganara mas. Piensa que lo importante de un negocio es quien se lleva el dinero y el % de las ventas que representa. Proveedores,Trabajadores,Acreedores,Estado, Accionistas....En Tesla los 2 primeros dejan seco el negocio



Sospecho que hay una cuantas en el IBEX que quedan pendiente de un COJO-ERE pero posiblemente lo tienen descontado y les va a pasar igual que Acciona ayer. No se si se hay por ahi alguna lista pero seria interesante conocer cuales "han aligerado peso"::

Ademas no se lo que me pasa doctor, a veces veo dobles suelos y doble suelos ascendentes:ouch::ouch:


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una de las formas mas rapidas de destruir valor. Hay empresas familiares o gente seria que recompran accs para crear valor a los accionistas incrementando el bpa. En el cash flow se puede ver. Coca cola,Exor, Procter,Bmw,Sanofi,Schindler son algunos ej de empresas que recompran accs



Ya pero estas empresas no daran unos dividendos del 10%.

Desde el punto de vista tributario, aqui en España, no se como va por fuera, es mejor que te den un 10% en dividendos aunque se deprecien un 10%, que suban un 10%.

los 1500 primeros euros en dividendo son libres de impuestos. En cambio las plusvis tienes que tributar.


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2012)

> BANKIA HABITAT, S.L. UNIPERSONAL (SOCIEDAD ABSORBENTE)
> 
> ADQUIRENT IMMOBLES, S.L.U. ANÁLISIS Y VERIFICACIÓN CONTROL TÉCNICO DE LA EDIFICACIÓN, S.L.U. ARRENDAMIENTOS 26001, S.L.U. DESARROLLOS URBANÍSTICOS DE SEGOVIA, S.A.U. EDIFICIOS SINGULARES DE CANARIAS, S.A.U. INVERSIONES Y DESARROLLOS 2069 VALLADOLID, S.L.U. INVERSORA BURRIAC, S.L.U. MOVIOLA ASOCIADOS 21, S.L.U. SUELOS 26002, S.L.U. VALLENAVA INVERSIONES, S.L.U. VEHÍCULO DE TENENCIA Y GESTIÓN 4, S.L.U. ACTIVOS 26001, S.L.U. SUELOS 26001, S.L.U. PROMOCIONES DE OBRAS 26001, S.L.U. DICUMAR BALEAR, S.L.U. HABITAT VIDA & RESORTS, S.L.U. ICONO MEDITERRÁNEO, S.L.U. MAS DE PEIRON, S.L.U. TRÉBOL HABITAT, S.L.U. RESIDENCIAL LLOMA DEL MAS, S.L.U. URBILAND INVERSORA, S.L.U. GESTORA CASTELLANA DEL SUELO, S.A.U. SEGOVIANA DE GESTIÓN 2007, S.A. (SOCIEDADES ABSORBIDAS)



Hoy en el BOE...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los HDLGP serán los ultimos pero también les llegará su *San Fermín*,



:8:

.
Muy bueno, je je, pero más bien parece que el San Fermín es lo de ahora, a tope de fiesta, y lo que les llegará será su *San Martín*.



Saludos

p.d. Como lo vea maese se lo apunta para QOD.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Sospecho que hay una cuantas en el IBEX que quedan pendiente de un COJO-ERE pero posiblemente lo tienen descontado y les va a pasar igual que Acciona ayer. No se si se hay por ahi alguna lista pero seria interesante conocer cuales "han aligerado peso"::
> 
> Ademas no se lo que me pasa doctor, a veces veo dobles suelos y doble suelos alcendentes:ouch::ouch:




Hay muchas empresas que estan sobredimensionadas. Es un ajuste a cp ,no me guiaria por los eres,es mas importante el nivel de endeudamiento y la estabilidad en los ingresos que los ajustes que se puedan hacer en el cp o mp. A mi la que mas me preocupa es Sacyr


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy viendo fondos y etf de rv de blackrock,Bbva y Lyxor y alguno tiene buena pinta. Hay uno de Bbva con Total,Santander,Telefonica,Sanofi,Bayer,Basf (Este en concreto da 2 div al año, Febrero y Agosto) Y es perfecto para evitar la doble imposicion



La doble imposicion si luego haces una carta de la aeat, y si es un pais de la UE te devuelven el dinero retenido, si es por dividendos. Ademas te lo deduces en IRPF y luego te lo devuelven.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> :8:
> 
> .
> Muy bueno, je je, pero más bien parece que el San Fermín es lo de ahora, a tope de fiesta, y lo que les llegará será su *San Martín*.
> ...



LOL

Y luego será tarde, ya que *estarán entre la espalda y la pared* ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La doble imposicion si luego haces una carta de la aeat, y si es un pais de la UE te devuelven el dinero retenido, si es por dividendos. Ademas te lo deduces en IRPF y luego te lo devuelven.




Ya pero solo en la ue o usa y con molestias de por medio


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya pero solo en la ue o usa y con molestias de por medio



Bueno es lo que hay total a nadie se le ocurre invertir en Argentina. 

Las molestias dependen del dinero que va en ello, igual te compensa un dia de trabajo.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La doble imposicion si luego haces una carta de la aeat, y si es un pais de la UE te devuelven el dinero retenido, si es por dividendos. Ademas te lo deduces en IRPF y luego te lo devuelven.



A lp si en un buen negocio es mas rentable recomprar accs que repartir dividendos. Aun asi muchas de esas empresas qye recomprar ademas dan dividendos y crecientes en el tiempo. Ganas por el incremento del bpa por la recompra de accs mas los dividendos crecientes. Un 4% de Sanofi hoy en dia puede significar un 10% dentro de 5 años o un 15% dentro de 10 años


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno es lo que hay total a nadie se le ocurre invertir en Argentina.
> 
> Las molestias dependen del dinero que va en ello, igual te compensa un dia de trabajo.



No te creas en Suiza e Inglaterra suelen poner pegas pata devolverte el dinero. No siempre te lo devuelven.Claro las molestias dependen del dinero que este en juego.


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A lp si en un buen negocio es mas rentable recomprar accs que repartir dividendos. Aun asi muchas de esas empresas qye recomprar ademas dan dividendos y crecientes en el tiempo. Ganas por el incremento del bpa por la recompra de accs mas los dividendos crecientes. Un 4% de Sanofi hoy en dia puede significar un 10% dentro de 5 años o un 15% dentro de 10 años



Para los que tienen una SICAF que tributan al 2% no les interesa, este tipo de acciones. Para los que no tenemos SICAF, hacienda nos cruje un 21%, igual el año que viene lo suben. Con lo que si los 1500 euros en dividendos no tributan hay que sumarle un 21% de impuestos. Ademas las minusvalias supuestas te sirven para compensar otras plusvalias. Yo creo que es una jugada perfecta para pequeños inversores. (< 150000 euros) 

Para los super largo larguitas de acciones que se heredan de abuelos a nietos pues no.


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te creas en Suiza e Inglaterra suelen poner pegas pata devolverte el dinero. No siempre te lo devuelven.Claro las molestias dependen del dinero que este en juego.



Yo tengo acciones en Holanda y me devuelven la pasta. Por razones de no marear solo inverto en acciones en España y Holanda, asi me facilita las gestiones. Aunque de cada dia mas estoy desinvirtiendo en España.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Ya está aquí :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...malo-ladrillos-se-descontara-del-rescate.html


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tengo acciones en Holanda y me devuelven la pasta. Por razones de no marear solo inverto en acciones en España y Holanda, asi me facilita las gestiones. Aunque de cada dia mas estoy desinvirtiendo en España.



Con los fondos eso no pasa, ellos se encargan de reclamar el dinero de la doble imposicion. Ademas en muchos los dividendos capitalizan el propio fondo


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Repsol a 15, ya queda menos para los 18


----------



## paulistano (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya está aquí :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...malo-ladrillos-se-descontara-del-rescate.html



Si esto es verdad, me parerce acongojante.

Dicen que el sobre precio pagado sera considerado rescate. Pero, quien determina ese sobre precio? Porque ahora mismo es que no hay mercado, y si sscan la mierda a precio " de mercado" directamente las cosas bajan un 70% en muchos municipios...por tanto ese sobeeprecio es subjetivo, irreal y ficticio.

Hasta que no poonga un tocatejista la pasta para comprarlo, me niego a creer que el precio sea el que ellos dicen.

Es lamentable, tanto capitalismo y libremercado, y cuando van "perdiendo" cambian las reglas del juego....

Tienen todo mi desprecio.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy viendo fondos y etf de rv de blackrock,Bbva y Lyxor y alguno tiene buena pinta. Hay uno de Bbva con Total,Santander,Telefonica,Sanofi,Bayer,Basf (Este en concreto da 2 div al año, Febrero y Agosto) Y es perfecto para evitar la doble imposicion



Este es el Etf que he mencionado


http://www.morningstar.es/es/etf/snapshot/snapshot.aspx?id=F0000001TR&tab=3

¿Como veis su grafico?


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, me parerce acongojante.
> 
> Dicen que el sobre precio pagado sera considerado rescate. Pero, quien determina ese sobre precio? Porque ahora mismo es que no hay mercado, y si sscan la mierda a precio " de mercado" directamente las cosas bajan un 70% en muchos municipios...por tanto ese sobeeprecio es subjetivo, irreal y ficticio.
> 
> ...



Cada vez estamos más cerca ... no desesperes.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, me parerce acongojante.
> 
> Dicen que el sobre precio pagado sera considerado rescate. Pero, quien determina ese sobre precio? Porque ahora mismo es que no hay mercado, y si sscan la mierda a precio " de mercado" directamente las cosas bajan un 70% en muchos municipios...por tanto ese sobeeprecio es subjetivo, irreal y ficticio.
> 
> ...



Buenos días, madrugón que hoy hay mucho que hacer.

A este respecto, no tengo del todo claro la jugada. Me explico.

Si un banco pide ayuda, entonces lo tiene que devolver y por ello la jugada es que ese sobreprecio lo tendrá que devolver pero lo está echando "palante".
Si la jugada es que la ayuda se instrumentaliza en propiedad que asume el Estado ya que éste es quien responde de ella ante Europa .... esto es un expolio. El mayor desde el comienzo de la crisis. Si ante esto no hay movilización social, que les den a todos por el culo. Estrategia de maricón el último.

Si el Estado asume las propiedades, entonces sí que van a poder mantenerlas en cartera un sinfín de años por lo que las bajadas de pisos se van a ralentizar. ¿no se da cuenta el Estado que va a prescindir de los impuestos asociados a esos zulitos?.
Bien es cierto que el país va a estar sometido a la obligatoriedad de ajustes enormes que van a desencadenar una sucesión de recesiones y debilidades durante unos cuantos años .... en los que no va a haber dinero en circulación ni trabajo ni prestaciones ..... en fín todo aquello que llena el bolsillo de los españoles para que pudieran comprar pisos. Es decir, se seguirá sin ventas.

El Estado debería saber a ciencia cierta que liberando a los bancos de sus pufos, no se van a incrementar el deal flow de créditos porque los españoles sin trabajo no tienen capacidad de repago y serán expulsados constantemente por los departamentos de riesgos. Eso sí, tendrán dinero --los bancos-- para poder refinanciar nuevamente las deudas a grandes corporaciones ............... con lo cual se cumplirá el fin último del PP que no es otro que ayudar exclusivamente al empresario.

Los peperos están relamiéndose porque están a puntito de cazar un enorme "wait and see" y van a acceder a un gran patadón hacia adelante. Pero se olvidan que tienen al frente a RameroJoy que es muy paquete y por orgullo es capaz de no coger el rescate ahora con lo que en Bruselas se lo tomarían con un nuevo engaño ............ y amigo, hay que tener muy claro en esta vida a quién se engaña.
Otro matiz que el cortoplacisto de los policastros les impide ver ........... es que se va a apretar a la sociedad hasta reventar porque las deudas hay que pagarlas y en eso Alemania no va a ceder.

Lo dicho, si no hay revolución ahora que es cuando se está firmando el que España sea un país del nivel de Turquía .............. entonces no hay futuro porque se demuestra nuevamente que es el español el culpable de todo.

Hace unos días leía un supuesto comentario del VP que va con Romney a las elecciones que venía a decir algo así como que España se caracteriza por es:

*Mediocre*: Efectivamente, el nivel de emprendimiento y ganas de asumir riesgos es inexistente. Al revés, a quién saca la cabeza hacia adelante .... o ingresa en la casta, o le hunden o le meten en la carcel. Pura imitación a las tácticas mafiosas de Putin en Rusia.

*Vaga*: Sin comentarios. Este es un país en el que la mitad quiere vivir del esfuerzo de la otra mitad.

*Caciquil*: Característica pura y dura de la casta y que también muy bien ejemplariza gran mayoría de los españoles quienes anhelan convertirse en castuzos y son capaces de tener, para ello, comportamientos aún más deleznables que los que tienen los castuzos.

*Sin ambición*: Esto es lo que elimina la PERSPECTIVA de que el futuro en España sea mejor que el presente. No puede haber ambición cuando existe una barrera infranqueable de facto entre las clases sociales. Los castuzos viven de pelotazo en pelotazo y los cuidadanos normales viven recluidos en un trabajo, o no trabajo, impuestos, vuelvo al principio, vuelvo a pagar impuestos ..... Además los castuzos se han preocupado mucho de degradar la calidad democrática en las clases inferiores (llenándola de inmigración, subvenciones que compran voluntades, ....).


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, el SP lleva 6 velas de manipulación total (desde el 6 de agosto aprox). Ahora el nivel clave está por los 1412.

Recuerden que ayer decíamos que hay cortos con muy buen r/r en Amazon, Netflix y Google. Con stop ajustado por supuesto ya que la manipulación que hay sobre el SP prevalece sobre todo ello.

Sigan las carboneras. Cuidado con las solares ya que la que anda bien es First y el resto están en un quiero y no puedo. Para ellas, aún no hay llegado el momento. El día 21 es importante porque es cuando presenta resultados Trina. Si fueran buenos y subiera en la bolsa, sería prácticamente un primer pistoletazo de salida a un importante rally alcista completo del sector.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, el SP lleva 6 velas de manipulación total (desde el 6 de agosto aprox). Ahora el nivel clave está por los 1412.
> 
> Recuerden que ayer decíamos que hay cortos con muy buen r/r en Amazon, Netflix y Google. Con stop ajustado por supuesto ya que la manipulación que hay sobre el SP prevalece sobre todo ello.
> 
> Sigan las carboneras. Cuidado con las solares ya que la que anda bien es First y el resto están en un quiero y no puedo. Para ellas, aún no hay llegado el momento. El día 21 es importante porque es cuando presenta resultados Trina. Si fueran buenos y subiera en la bolsa, sería prácticamente un primer pistoletazo de salida a un importante rally alcista completo del sector.



Pegadito a la parte alta del canal.

Veo poco riesgo y vamos buscando el punto de entrada de cortos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, el SP lleva 6 velas de manipulación total (desde el 6 de agosto aprox). Ahora el nivel clave está por los 1412.
> 
> Recuerden que ayer decíamos que hay cortos con muy buen r/r en Amazon, Netflix y Google. Con stop ajustado por supuesto ya que la manipulación que hay sobre el SP prevalece sobre todo ello.
> 
> Sigan las carboneras. Cuidado con las solares ya que la que anda bien es First y el resto están en un quiero y no puedo. Para ellas, aún no hay llegado el momento. El día 21 es importante porque es cuando presenta resultados Trina. Si fueran buenos y subiera en la bolsa, sería prácticamente un primer pistoletazo de salida a un importante rally alcista completo del sector.




Alguna vez has operado con fondos ¿Como ves este?


http://www.morningstar.es/es/etf/snapshot/snapshot.aspx?id=F0000001TR&tab=3


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pegadito a la parte alta del canal.
> 
> Veo poco riesgo y vamos buscando el punto de entrada de cortos.



Por eso puse la cifra de 1412 que pudiera extenderse a 1414 ....... pero el stop loss de no más de 4 pipos. Si se rompe, hay que mirar a los 1425 y ahí sí que tocaría una corrección de unos 40 pipos por lo menos. 

Recuerden que el SP cumple los objetivos, no se queda cerca ..... lo puntea.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguna vez has operado con fondos ¿Como ves este?
> 
> 
> Colocación de activos|Los 10 principales activos|Acción DJ Eurostoxx50 ETF FI Inc|ISIN:ES0105321030



A mí no me gustan los fondos porque no va con mi forma de ser el que tenga que pagar una comisión a alguien que le va a dedicar menos tiempo y cariño que yo a mis propias inversiones. Soy de los que piensa que cuando algo va bien, mejor no cambiarlo.
Lo único en lo que asumo un fondo es en Bankinter para tener dinero invertido en Luxemburgo.

Ojo que ese fondo tiene a Santander y Telefónica. Eso no puede tener mucho futuro, no?.

Yo soy autodidacta y hasta los spreads me los monto yo. Para mí, el secreto de la inversión en bolsa está en CONOCERSE a sí mismo y actuar con excelencia en el MONEY MANAGEMENT. El activo importa menos.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí no me gustan los fondos porque no va con mi forma de ser el que tenga que pagar una comisión a alguien que le va a dedicar menos tiempo y cariño que yo a mis propias inversiones. Soy de los que piensa que cuando algo va bien, mejor no cambiarlo.
> Lo único en lo que asumo un fondo es en Bankinter para tener dinero invertido en Luxemburgo.
> 
> Ojo que ese fondo tiene a Santander y Telefónica. Eso no puede tener mucho futuro, no?.
> ...



A pesar de los problemas que pueda tener santander o tef la realidad es que siguen teniendo cash flow muy potentes. Por tener un pequeño % creo que no pasa nada,igual hasta suena la flauta. El activo es lo de menos ,estoy de acuerdo contigo.Me preocupa mas saber cuantificar el riesgo o poder diversificar mi cartera de la forma mas optima dentro de mis posibilidades. Si solo compro accs como mucho podre diversificar en 10-20 empresas pero si lo combino con etf y fondos la cosa cambia. Es todo Money Management


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Ese ETF en concreto se limita a seguir al Eurostoxx 50, el indice ese europeo. No se si es sintetico, de replicacion o tal.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Esto de los fondos y ETFs tienen las siguientes cosas buenas:
- Te dan exposicion a mercados e instrumentos a los que no puedes acceder facilmente (renta fija, cosas extranjeras, etc).
- Te dejan acoplarte a indices de manera economica, con el sesgo de supervivencia que eso implica (no creo que vaya a quebrar el DJIA o menos aun el SP500)

Y otras malas:
- Pagas comision a descontar del NAV.
- En muchos fondos, no indexados, el gestor mete tu pasta donde le peta.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ese ETF en concreto se limita a seguir al Eurostoxx 50, el indice ese europeo. No se si es sintetico, de replicacion o tal.




Entonces no es el Etf o fondo que vi ayer. Lo he buscado y copiado rapido. Bbva tiene alguno que si que diferencia. Este replica al eurostoxx y ademas da dividendos


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Bueno, es una que he visto enlazado por ahi detras mientras repasaba el hilo. No se si ahora hablais de otro.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Bueno, es una que he visto enlazado por ahi detras mientras repasaba el hilo. No se si ahora hablais de otro.



Ayer vi un etf con dividendos de bbva y hoy lo busque rapido por google y no se si sera ese. Solo he posteado uno


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Ah, vale. Pero hay un monton de ETFs con dividendos, la gran mayoria supongo que son asi.


----------



## patilltoes (14 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, aparte de los tipicos me gustaria ir metiendo pasta en el DIA, que sigue al DJIA y paga al mes. A ver si me van pagando los yanquis parte de los gastos corrientes.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A pesar de los problemas que pueda tener santander o tef la realidad es que siguen teniendo cash flow muy potentes. Por tener un pequeño % creo que no pasa nada,igual hasta suena la flauta. El activo es lo de menos ,estoy de acuerdo contigo.Me preocupa mas saber cuantificar el riesgo o poder diversificar mi cartera de la forma mas optima dentro de mis posibilidades. Si solo compro accs como mucho podre diversificar en 10-20 empresas pero si lo combino con etf y fondos la cosa cambia. Es todo Money Management



Yo creo que lo mejor es tener técnica y conocimiento. Uno se lo monta por sí mismo y hacia adelante.

En esta vida considero que tanto la falta de conocimiento como el orgullo CUESTAN dinero.

A mí no me gustan nada los fondos y menos tener que pagar a un tercero por una gestión pluff. Si uno bate al mercado con cierta solvencia .... mejor que se olvide de los fondos.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Los usanos tecnológicos vienen en verde. Todo muy muy controladito. La amplitud de las velas diarias en el SP desde el 6/8 en comparación con las velas anteriores ..... muestran claramente que han metido la mano y lo llevan piano piano.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Unos ejemplos de cómo anda España tal como un 14/08:

Ellos siguen con su mecanismo, total el resto de los españoles les vamos a pagar la fiesta ....
La deuda de la banca española con el BCE sube un 11,4% en julio, hasta un récord de 375.549 millones - elEconomista.es

Ellos también siguen con su mecanismo .... otro tranchett sacarán a los españoles
Murcia asegura que los compradores de bonos patrióticos recuperarán sus ahorros al cumplir el plazo - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que lo mejor es tener técnica y conocimiento. Uno se lo monta por sí mismo y hacia adelante.
> 
> En esta vida considero que tanto la falta de conocimiento como el orgullo CUESTAN dinero.
> 
> A mí no me gustan nada los fondos y menos tener que pagar a un tercero por una gestión pluff. Si uno bate al mercado con cierta solvencia .... mejor que se olvide de los fondos.




Yo es que los veo como un complemento, como los depositos


----------



## diosmercado (14 Ago 2012)

Bertok, respecto a lo del banco malo... que esperaba la gente??? aquellos que pedian la intervencion europea y tal... para seguir igual? Esto no tiene salida buena y punto.

Descontando dias para el cataclismo.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok, respecto a lo del banco malo... que esperaba la gente??? aquellos que pedian la intervencion europea y tal... para seguir igual? Esto no tiene salida buena y punto.
> 
> Descontando dias para el cataclismo.



Otra chispa más.

En 2-3 meses las calles estarán repletas de indignados.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

Ahí llevas el peponian


----------



## diosmercado (14 Ago 2012)

Venga parriba, a usa le va "bien" y como no los demas haciendo la ola. Cuanto hijoputa suelto hay por ahi.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2012)

El sr. diosmercado es el reverso tenebroso del sr. Brightside


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

Uy que pelada se han marcado


----------



## paulistano (14 Ago 2012)

Vamos deoleooooo....la niÑa bonita de mi carteraaaaa, marcandose un 11% arribaaaaaaa





Ahora solo falta un 80% mas y recupero la inversion...lastima no haber descubierto antes los stop loss ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Ago 2012)

Pos llevo unos días que ni fú ni fa, negativo pero poco, sigo en GEVO pero me quedaré más tiempo ya que tienen una patente de biofuel para aviación con un tipo de enzimas naturales modificadas geneticamente y que al parecer les ha sido violada la patente por DUPONT y BUTAMAX.
Estas dos últimas han sido denunciadas ante tribunales, se que puede llevar tiempo, pero puede ser una buena oportunidad.

Por otro lado vendí el Fondo RF en SEK con + 6,5% en 2 meses aprox.
He cambiado por RV donde Diponegoro perdió la guerra :rolleye:


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que lo mejor es tener técnica y conocimiento. Uno se lo monta por sí mismo y hacia adelante.
> 
> En esta vida considero que tanto la falta de conocimiento como el orgullo CUESTAN dinero.
> 
> A mí no me gustan nada los fondos y menos tener que pagar a un tercero por una gestión pluff. Si uno bate al mercado con cierta solvencia .... mejor que se olvide de los fondos.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Y además, en el peor de los casos, los gestores usan tu dinero en el fondo para joderte en tus operaciones fuera del fondo. Menudo negocio.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Google está prácticamente a huevo en términos de r/r. Ahora mismo, está en techo.
Además las cuatro últimas velas semanales son crecientes en precio y decrecientes en volumen.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

De momento, divergentes el SP del Pro Shrares VIX Short Term.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Apple también llegando a máximos con volumen decreciente. En verano, tó pode pazar.


----------



## Norske (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De momento, divergentes el SP del Pro Shrares VIX Short Term.



El VIX por debajo de 15 pero, ojo, hoy subiendo un 8% un día en el que el SP500 está sesteando subiendo un 0,2%, se aproximan curvas


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Norske dijo:


> El VIX por debajo de 15 pero, ojo, hoy subiendo un 8% un día en el que el SP500 está sesteando subiendo un 0,2%, se aproximan curvas



Está en máximos técnicos muy claros.


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Y además, en el peor de los casos, los gestores usan tu dinero en el fondo para joderte en tus operaciones fuera del fondo. Menudo negocio.



Además cuando entra en concurso un broker como las acciones son tuyas el hace de intermediario no pasa nada. Lo que no tengo claro es que pasa si entra en quiebra una entidad que gestiona un fondo, porque el FGD no cubre fondos con lo que el capital se puede perder en la totalidad.


----------



## FranR (14 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *1406-1410*-1418 a tener en cuenta (c)




Del 8 de Agosto....


Desde las 15h15 Tocado: 7.132 ,bajada a nivel inferior y subida de volumen para salvarlo. Media hora para escapada de niveles.... ienso:


En las escapadas arriba no ha habido volumen (no ha habido acompañamiento), sin embargo en niveles de escapada bajista han metido para salvarlo


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Además cuando entra en concurso un broker como las acciones son tuyas el hace de intermediario no pasa nada. Lo que no tengo claro es que pasa si entra en quiebra una entidad que gestiona un fondo, porque el FGD no cubre fondos con lo que el capital se puede perder en la totalidad.



Pregúntaselo a los clientes de las gestoras yankies que llevan cascando todo este tiempo... el último el de Peregrin Financial... y ya no hablamos de MF Global porque se ha quedado viejo...


----------



## atman (14 Ago 2012)

Los préstamo para compra de vehículos han subido un 5,7%.

A Green Light for Car Loans - WSJ.com



> *"We are seeing more 'subprime,' which is good." *



Say wha?


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Ago 2012)

Aun se puede comprar Gamesa, está cara? O esperamos a que baje la bolsa?


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Aun se puede comprar Gamesa, está cara? O esperamos a que baje la bolsa?




El comportamiento del efectivo tiene un comportamiento erratico (Les gusta vivir al dia...) El cash flow de operaciones tan pronto es + como -. 

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Hoy he recibido una carta del imperio del aire. Parece que Galan se esta empezando a preocupar , o ataja la deuda para que ibe se comporte mejor que el eurostoxx utilities o me da que se va a quedar sin Bonus


----------



## ponzi (14 Ago 2012)

Repsol a 15,24 ya queda menos para los 18. Felicidades a los valientes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Aun se puede comprar Gamesa, está cara? O esperamos a que baje la bolsa?



Sr. Le Truhan. La pregunta es ¿es usted un patriota?  Si lo es, no se haga preguntas y compreeeee!!

Ahora bien, si mira por su dinero, solo le puedo comentar lo que veo en el gráfico.

*[GAMESA]*







Está sobrecomprada y lleva ya una subida acumulada del 31%. A este segundo impulso por técnico le debería quedar por tocar lo 1,36€ (Se ha quedado un 2% por debajo). El volúmen está siendo más o menos la mitad que la media de los últimos 50 dias. Un movimiento para despistar podría ser bajar hasta tocar la directriz de corto plazo y subir hasta completar este segundo alcista y darse el cosqui contra la directriz bajista roja.

Mi _umilde _opinión es que la opción largos es arriesgada. La siguiente parada para los larguistas está en la superación de los 1,44€.


----------



## boquiman (14 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Repsol a 15,24 ya queda menos para los 18. Felicidades a los valientes



Análisis de BOLSACANARIA.ES de Repsol:

Teníamos razón en Repsol, cumple la proyección « Bolsacanaria


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Aun se puede comprar Gamesa, está cara? O esperamos a que baje la bolsa?



Hay que ir por partes.

En pocos meses se verá lo bien que les va a sentar en la P&L los despidos que van a hacer para redimensionarse a su realidad.
Es de esperar también que el nuevo presidente haya llegado sacando toda la mierda que hubiera encontrada en los últimos resultados trimestrales y que ahora empiece a lucir su gestión (se la tendrá que ganar día a día para que siga cobrando el sueldo).

Técnicamente está comenzando a mostrar buenas maneras. Es necesario que supere primeramente los 1,5 euros y posteriormente los 1,7 euros. Además, necesita que se vea volumen entrando. Si esto sucede, se comenzarán a cerrar cortos a mansalva y lo doblarán o triplicarán con facilidad .... pero todo a su debido tiempo y con la rentabilidad mejorando. Si esto se da, va a ser una magnífica inversión ya que capitaliza 300M solamente.

Creo que lo que realmente es importante es que se cumpla el compromiso corporativo de bajar radicalmente la deuda. Ahí es donde se la juega en los próximos quarters.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Pro Shares VIX Short Term pegando fuerte hacia arriba. Divergencia muy alta con el SP.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

Jo jO

Facebook	[Imprimir]	


A lo suyo que es bajar, tras el anuncio de la marcha de cuatro de sus directivos. Baja más del 3 %


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jO
> 
> Facebook	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Pues por aquí dicen que lo van a pasar chupi en breve cuando se inhabilite el lock-up que venía impidiendo la venda de actuales grandes fondos.

Facebook se la juega mucho en los resultados trimestrales de los próximos 3 trimestres. Desde fuera da la sensación de que sigue siendo la misma red social y que no aportan innovaciones interesantes. De todo se aburre la gente.
A mí personalmente me gusta muchísimo y la veo mucha más completa a Google+ si bien es cierto que soy un fan de ellos por lo que quizá no tenga mucha objetividad. La experiencia de usuario navegando como "logado" en Youtube, acceso a Google Drive, Google+ ...... así como las últimas versiones de Maps con Panoramio+Zagat integrado junto con la posibilidad de ver mapas de densidad de tráfico en algunas ciudades, el Google Flights ..... es espectacular.

Enseguida llegará Google Now con todas las armas para ridiculizar a Siri-Apple en la experiencia de las redes semánticas.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jO
> 
> Facebook	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...



Sigue siendo totalmente absurdo que capitalice 45 billones de USD. El tiempo les pondrá en su sitio ....... 

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Se nota claramente que Trina Solar está haciendo sus pinitos de cara a la presentación de resultados y guidance futuro el próximo día 21/08.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sigue siendo totalmente absurdo que capitalice 45 billones de USD. El tiempo les pondrá en su sitio .......
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



Pues anda que Amazon que capitaliza por encima de 100.000 millones y gana menos dinero .....

Es lo más absurdo que he visto en muchísimos años por la intensidad en perseverar en esa línea de trabajo. Es cierto que está aumentando mucho la facturación pero lo está haciendo a base de reducir márgenes brutalmente y lo está haciendo a través de "producto" y eso es efímero.


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Apple: Apple Inc.: NASDAQ:AAPL quotes & news - Google Finance

Algo habrá pasado para que hoy valga 23 Billones de USD más que ayer :XX::XX::XX:

Que siga girando la rueda. ::


----------



## juanfer (14 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pregúntaselo a los clientes de las gestoras yankies que llevan cascando todo este tiempo... el último el de Peregrin Financial... y ya no hablamos de MF Global porque se ha quedado viejo...



Pues entonces eso de los fondos de lejos, vaya o sea que te puedes llevar un buen pullback.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues por aquí dicen que lo van a pasar chupi en breve cuando se inhabilite el lock-up que venía impidiendo la venda de actuales grandes fondos.
> 
> Facebook se la juega mucho en los resultados trimestrales de los próximos 3 trimestres. Desde fuera da la sensación de que sigue siendo la misma red social y que no aportan innovaciones interesantes. De todo se aburre la gente.
> A mí personalmente me gusta muchísimo y la veo mucha más completa a Google+ si bien es cierto que soy un fan de ellos por lo que quizá no tenga mucha objetividad. La experiencia de usuario navegando como "logado" en Youtube, acceso a Google Drive, Google+ ...... así como las últimas versiones de Maps con Panoramio+Zagat integrado junto con la posibilidad de ver mapas de densidad de tráfico en algunas ciudades, el Google Flights ..... es espectacular.
> ...



Apple está deseando tener su propia red social, (tuvo una propia pero fue un mierdo)

Yo creo que la absorberá con el tiempo


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

El SP por los alrededores de los 141X y tiene tembleque. Que mala pinta.

Para atacar resistencias se tiene que ir meado y cagado


----------



## bertok (14 Ago 2012)

Con los volúmenes tan pequeños que se están negociando, en cuanto abra la boca Merkel va a haber un buen arreón a la baja.

Mucho tarda en soltar el NEIN.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Apunten la fecha de 01/11 en las agendas. En ese día se anunciarán resultados trimestrales en Sunpower. Otra usana que ha visto cierto alivio del ataque chino a través de un incremento de aranceles.

Sunpower presentó este mes resultados trimestrales como los de First Solar en la parte del quarter vencido. Es decir que superó las estimaciones previstas pero se pegó un hostión de aupa porque bajó el guiadance. Por su parte First lo subió y el resto ya lo conocen.

Es muy posible que la bajada de guiadance de SunPower responda a que quieren ir supernando constantemente los resultados que presenta ya que llevaba muchos quarters en los que defraudaba.

El mes anterior a la fecha de publicación, veremos cómo se comporta el valor ya que ahí los insiders ya tienen toda la información que necesitan.


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple está deseando tener su propia red social, (tuvo una propia pero fue un mierdo)
> 
> Yo creo que la absorberá con el tiempo



Se oye que su objeto de deseo es The Fancy. Yo tengo usuario allí pero lo he usado solo para mirar y dar unos voltios ...... me parece que no tiene nada que ver con una red social al estilo comunicativo de Facebook pues es más bien un recomendador de ventas por afinidad ......... pero caras de cojones por lo que no le veo futuro a simple vista. Y tampoco veo en qué le podría interesar a Apple.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se oye que su objeto de deseo es The Fancy. Yo tengo usuario allí pero lo he usado solo para mirar y dar unos voltios ...... me parece que no tiene nada que ver con una red social al estilo comunicativo de Facebook pues es más bien un recomendador de ventas por afinidad ......... pero* caras de cojones* por lo que no le veo futuro a simple vista. Y *tampoco veo en qué le podría interesar a Apple*.



Me decepciona sr Janus.

El usuario de Apple siempre está dispuesto a pagar un subreprecio por las cosas. ::

¿Usas MAC? Hoteles más caros...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se oye que su objeto de deseo es The Fancy. Yo tengo usuario allí pero lo he usado solo para mirar y dar unos voltios ...... me parece que no tiene nada que ver con una red social al estilo comunicativo de Facebook pues es más bien un recomendador de ventas por afinidad ......... pero caras de cojones por lo que no le veo futuro a simple vista. Y tampoco veo en qué le podría interesar a Apple.



Mira que si la están tirando de precio para luego poder Oparla

Que trabajo más lindo ::


----------



## Janus (14 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me decepciona sr Janus.
> 
> El usuario de Apple siempre está dispuesto a pagar un subreprecio por las cosas. ::
> 
> ¿Usas MAC? Hoteles más caros...



Pues casi todos los colegas que tengo con iPhone lo tienen porque no tuvieron que pagar el terminal. Ni Dios de ellos se descarga una app de pago.

En thefancy.com puedes ver unas New Balance por 150 dolares que en Macys cuestan 80 dolares. Puedes ver una cámara Canón por 8000 dolares, unos zapatos por 440 dolares que son bastante peores que unos Allen Edmonds. En fín, que seguro que hay gente que paga más porque le apetece pero te aseguro que esos se van directamente a Saks o a Bloomingdales.

En fin, que Janus no va a dejar un chavo en esa red social.


----------



## pollastre (14 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En fin, que *J*anus no va a dejar un chavo en esa red social.




Pero.... tal vez janus, o janusito, sí lo hagan ::::


----------



## diosmercado (14 Ago 2012)

Observen la ultima vela a 5 minutos del sp antes del cierre. Ni la perla negra, mari glori.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Observen la ultima vela a 5 minutos del sp antes del cierre. Ni la perla negra, mari glori.



no le sobra razon ienso:

y señol janus ustec ya esta contribuyendo a la jran causa de apol :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2012)

Como se dijo ayer, tocaba niveles superiores. A primera hora atacó los 7.132, sin volumen y solo resultó un intra de 20 puntos.<br />
La pérdida del 7096, también lo hizo con otros 20 &nbsp;puntos abajo (igual que la escapatoria arriba, y las casualidades aquí no existen).<br />
<br />
El volumen se vio al tocar el nivel inmediatamente inferior, por lo que podemos suponer que se sujetó la caída.<br />
<br />
Para mañana se mantiene ese 7.132, que se trató de superar por la mañana y a la apertura USA funcionó como resistencia.<br />
<br />
En gráfico a 1-2-5-10 minutos se puede observar la importancia de los datos de ayer, apoyando multitud de velas en esos niveles.<br />
<br />
Para mañana canal principal estrecho: Se supone que volatilidad alta<br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356696Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="153" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/356696Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
La resolución de este lateral en que nos hemos metido estas últimas seis sesiones, a punto de resolverse.&nbsp;</div>


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ese ETF en concreto se limita a seguir al Eurostoxx 50, el indice ese europeo. No se si es sintetico, de replicacion o tal.



Buenos días!!!


http://gateway.mdgms.com/cdbi/file.pdf?ID_FILE=417977&ID_TABLE=364

Este era el etf (da dividendos), lo confundí con el del bbva que solo replica el eurostoxx


----------



## boquiman (15 Ago 2012)

Parece que el SP pudiera estar a punto de comenzar una corrección, en el gráfico se puede ver la zona de resistencia donde se ha parado el precio en 5 de los últimos días y como ayer la superó para una vez llegado a los 1412 darse la vuelta para cerrar en 1402.

Se puede apreciar que la vela de ayer 14 de agosto es una vela de larga sombra superior que marca la posibilidad de un cambio de tendencia y la vela del día anterior es un doji de piernas largas que marca indecisión. Por tanto, estas dos velas consecutivas creadas en zona de resistencias y con alta sobrecompra le dan una fiabilidad alta a un posible cambio en la tendencia a corto plazo.
En principio la sombra de la vela creada ayer debería actuar como resistencia a las subidas.


----------



## sr.anus (15 Ago 2012)

solo bankia en verde


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ago 2012)

Que diarreazo del euro


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

Que le pasa a Ibe??


----------



## Greco (15 Ago 2012)

Paisa colegis, feliz festivo, necesito vuestra sabiduria.

Es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, Algoritmos geneticos para seleccion de carteras, enfocado a como influye la codificacion de los individuos en la bondad del resultado.

El caso es que tengo que trabajar comparativamente al modelo Mean-Variance de Markowitz, por lo que tengo que usar sus datos beneficio-riesgo (interes-medio, varianza)

Si me podeis indicar donde ver explicado el modelo con toda la claridad y profundidad, os lo agradeceria.

Hasta donde he visto de momento, para obtener los datos, por ejemplo diarios, tendria que calcular el rendimiento diario y la media (para luego calcular la varianza de cada dato de rendimiento diario respecto de ella), pero... ¿con que ventana convendria hacerlo? Digo yo que los datos diarios de 10 años son muchos datos... ¿con cuantos estaria bien soportado? 6 meses¿? un año¿?

Se que se supone que tengo que preguntar al tutor del proyecto, pero se que sois unos cracks )

Os pondre en los agradecimientos, y si saco algo en claro, mucho o poco, lo compartire con vosotros.

Gracias.


----------



## The Hellion (15 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que le pasa a Ibe??



Le pasa Florentino y las acciones que le quedan. 

Le pasa Soria y la reglamentación mutante. 

Le pasa Galán y la quimioterapia que administró a la empresa para sacarse de encima a ACS. Llegado un momento, el informe debió ser algo así como "el tratamiento está acabando con el paciente... ¡duplique la dosis!"

IBE sufrirá las sacudidas de mercado correspondientes, los famosos mini BRAs que se está perdiendo Guybrush, pero parece relativamente claro que hasta que Florentino se deshaga de su participación, no la van a dejar alejarse mucho del 3,1X. 

Si añadimos la incertidumbre del impuestazo que está tramando Soria (parece mentira que todavía estemos a vueltas con el déficit de tarifa y que no tengan ya analizados hasta la última coma las posibles alternativas), y la tremenda deuda que arrastra (aunque personalmente creo que es asumible), tenemos varios motivos para que tenga peor evolución que el IBEX... por ahora. 

A largo plazo me parece de lo poco salvable del IBEX, pero mientras no refuerce su situación estará como la _espalda_ de Damocles: a punto de que venga uno por detrás y te focke. Y el riesgo de que te open y esta vez te tengas que dejar, está ahí.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ago 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Paisa colegis, feliz festivo, necesito vuestra sabiduria.
> 
> Es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, Algoritmos geneticos para seleccion de carteras, enfocado a como influye la codificacion de los individuos en la bondad del resultado.
> 
> ...



¿Usted cree que este es el sitio para preguntar eso?
Pensaba que queria saber que modelo de BMW elegir, o que frikipelicula de zombies serie B podia ver hoy, o incluso que tonica le iba mejor a la Bombay Sapphire, pero eso... :no::no::no:

<embed src="http://text.glitterfy.com/show.swf?message=REPORTADO&font=http://text.glitterfy.com/fonts/plainn_lib.swf&glitter=http://text.glitterfy.com/glitters/glitter1.swf&clickURL=http://www.glitterfy.com/&clickLABEL=Glitterfy.com&bevel=1&shadow=1&glow=1&blur=0&fade=0&blink=0&gb=2&ga=0.6&gi=0&gc=10027263&bb=2&bc=0&sb=7&sa=0.7&si=0&sc=0&blb=7&ls=0&fontsize=72&num=1" quality="best" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="558" height="137" name="Glitterfy Text" align="middle" allow******Access="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" /></embed><br /><a href="http://www.glitterfy.com/">Glitter Text @ Glitterfy.com</a>


----------



## patilltoes (15 Ago 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Paisa colegis, feliz festivo, necesito vuestra sabiduria.
> 
> Es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, Algoritmos geneticos para seleccion de carteras, enfocado a como influye la codificacion de los individuos en la bondad del resultado.
> 
> ...



Tratandose de MPT a mi 6 meses me parece un periodo corto. Teniendo los datos y machacado el programa de rigor, da igual que la ventana sean 6 meses o 6 años.

¿Has mirado los articulos clasicos?, supongo que tendras acceso a las revistas cientificas asi que yo me bajaria los papers y a partir de ahi a probar.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Le pasa Florentino y las acciones que le quedan.
> 
> Le pasa Soria y la reglamentación mutante.
> 
> ...



Creia que haria los deberes...pero parece que el mercado no se fia


http://www.invertirenbolsa.info/res...-en-julio-de-2012-2-78-del-capital-social.htm

Yo estoy convencido que el problema de deuda de ibe es un problema solucionable , eso si cuando a Galan le de la gana. Ibe tiene un cash flow de operaciones por encima de los 6000 mill eu.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ago 2012)

Hay un colchón elástico en cualquier soporte que se ha tocado hoy. 

Si no sube es porque no es momento


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Ago 2012)

Ya estamos verdes...


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ago 2012)

-Verano
-Tarde
-Pepon

y

-Festivo

Sí, hoy es un día terrible...


----------



## burbublase (15 Ago 2012)

solo se .... que no se mas

Por cierto, y que no cause muchas P*****s mentales, pepitoria, gracias 

Lentamente cansa el dax y todo, nos vamos lateral, ya esta tocando la parte baja de la tendencia pa´riba. sorries solo me doy opiniones a mi mismo. Esto esta o al final o al principio de algo ....

SL muy pretos, sorrries aqui, esta el final de mis sapienciencias, seguro que un gato por ahi nos aclara todo


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Ago 2012)

Builder confidence in the market for newly built, single-family homes improved for a fourth consecutive month in August with a two-point gain to 37 on the National Association of Home Builders/Wells Fargo Housing Market Index (HMI),

mejor de lo esperado


----------



## Soltari (15 Ago 2012)

La prima de riesgo en su nivel más bajo en varias semanas, que casualidad más extraña que Rajoy este de vacaciones, ¿no?


----------



## Vivomuriente (15 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> solo se .... que no se mas
> 
> Por cierto, y que no cause muchas P*****s mentales, pepitoria, gracias
> 
> ...



A mi no me mire.... ::

Plimo aquí te respetan menos que en el cuarté. Vámonos para Chimborazo.


----------



## FranR (15 Ago 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Paisa colegis, feliz festivo, necesito vuestra sabiduria.
> 
> Es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, Algoritmos geneticos para seleccion de carteras, enfocado a como influye la codificacion de los individuos en la bondad del resultado.
> 
> ...



http://www.dspace.espol.edu.ec/bits...tera de inversiones utilizando algoritmos.pdf

Busca tesis doctorales en San Google, en universidades latino-americanas se ha tratado mucho el tema.


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

Nos adelanta todo dios.

Monti se plantea una bajada de impuestos en Italia antes de que acabe 2012 - elEconomista.es

No tenemos esperanza con esta castuza de mierda pocilguera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ago 2012)

Buenas ludópatas! 

Que tal os trata la vida? Solo entro para dar mi visión de mercado: Hace 2 meses dije que estábamos en el mismo punto que octubre 2008. Ahora, 2 meses después,sigo viendo el escenario parecido, estaríamos en diciembre 2008. Recordad lo que pasó entonces....

Saludos y suerte a tod@s (hasta a la familia gatuna)


----------



## Vivomuriente (15 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas ludópatas!
> 
> Que tal os trata la vida? Solo entro para dar mi visión de mercado: Hace 2 meses dije que estábamos en el mismo punto que octubre 2008. Ahora, 2 meses después,sigo viendo el escenario parecido, estaríamos en diciembre 2008. Recordad lo que pasó entonces....
> 
> Saludos y suerte a tod@s (hasta a la familia gatuna)



MIAUUUUUU


----------



## vyk (15 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas ludópatas!
> 
> Que tal os trata la vida? Solo entro para dar mi visión de mercado: Hace 2 meses dije que estábamos en el mismo punto que octubre 2008. Ahora, 2 meses después,sigo viendo el escenario parecido, estaríamos en diciembre 2008. Recordad lo que pasó entonces....
> 
> Saludos y suerte a tod@s (hasta a la familia gatuna)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ago 2012)

Por cierto señor ghkghk, no me ha llegado todavía la invitación de boda, no se a que espera...

Sr. Adrian, para cuando es su enlace, tengo la agenda muy apretada sabeusté


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas ludópatas!
> 
> Que tal os trata la vida? Solo entro para dar mi visión de mercado: Hace 2 meses dije que estábamos en el mismo punto que octubre 2008. Ahora, 2 meses después,sigo viendo el escenario parecido, estaríamos en diciembre 2008. Recordad lo que pasó entonces....
> 
> Saludos y suerte a tod@s (hasta a la familia gatuna)



Buena vista, crack ::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ago 2012)

hola desde la aldea perdida


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hola desde la aldea perdida



Compra propiedades en la aldea. Allí no llegarán los mutantes :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...ar-de-gravar-mas-las-gasolinas.html#_Noticias


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/notici...ara-garantizar-el-futbol-en-TV.html#_Noticias

El opio se va acabar


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Ago 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Paisa colegis, feliz festivo, necesito vuestra sabiduria.
> 
> Es para el proyecto de fin de carrera, Algoritmos geneticos para seleccion de carteras, enfocado a como influye la codificacion de los individuos en la bondad del resultado.
> 
> ...



¿Los algoritmos genéticos son lo mismo que lo que se ha llamado toda la vida algoritmos evolutivos?. 

Entiendo que tu proyecto es hacer un estudio comparativo de los resultados de la MV de Markowitz contra los resultados de un algoritmo evolutivo implementado por tí, ¿no?.

Yo tomaría como mínimo una ventana temporal de 2 años (y como mucho nunca más de 5, ya que la muestra de 5 años es más que significativa).Y cogería 2 mercados: el SP y el IBEX. Con eso tendrías una muestra de la diferencia de rentabilidad-riesgo entre un indice serio y un chicharro. Y no te lo digo de coña.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Ago 2012)

Mirad las últimas subastas en Repsol, no tien desperdicio...


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mirad las últimas subastas en Repsol, no tien desperdicio...



Buenos y calurosos agostos.

Las de ayer y hoy han sido curiosas, la de hoy, con apenas volumen, la han pasado del rojo al verde.

Que sigan así un par de días más y salgo de pérdidas (en Repsol, claro).


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos y calurosos agostos.
> 
> Las de ayer y hoy han sido curiosas, la de hoy, con apenas volumen, la han pasado del rojo al verde.
> 
> Que sigan así un par de días más y salgo de pérdidas (en Repsol, claro).



A cuanto las tienes??! Repsol vale 18. Por encima de 14 es arriesgado


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nos adelanta todo dios.
> 
> Monti se plantea una bajada de impuestos en Italia antes de que acabe 2012 - elEconomista.es
> 
> No tenemos esperanza con esta castuza de mierda pocilguera



Aprovecho este hilo para felicitarle por el hilo "LAST CALL".
Lo estoy leyendo a ratos, pero menudo trabajo altruista se está usted pegando.
Mil gracias, si consigo ponerme al día, y soy capaz, intentaré aportar algo allí.

Por cierto, si los que seguís el HVEI35 no lo habéis visto, buscarlo, en mi opinión es algo jrande.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A cuanto las tienes??! Repsol vale 18. Por encima de 14 es arriesgado



A una media de 15,70 creo.


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A una media de 15,70 creo.



No estas tan mal comprado


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

Como veis las subastas de ibe?? Lleva unos dias haciendo unos movimientos muy raros, no se si estan acumulando o distribuyendo...parece acumulacion no???


----------



## bertok (15 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para felicitarle por el hilo "LAST CALL".
> Lo estoy leyendo a ratos, pero menudo trabajo altruista se está usted pegando.
> Mil gracias, si consigo ponerme al día, y soy capaz, intentaré aportar algo allí.
> 
> Por cierto, si los que seguís el HVEI35 no lo habéis visto, buscarlo, en mi opinión es algo jrande.



Gracias. Llegará el momento, sin duda, porque vamos derechos a la debacle y ese hilo será de ayuda para mucha gente.

Con la ayuda de muchos foreros intento devolver a burbuja todo lo que me ha dado a mí.


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias. Llegará el momento, sin duda, porque vamos derechos a la debacle y ese hilo será de ayuda para mucha gente.
> 
> Con la ayuda de muchos foreros intento devolver a burbuja todo lo que me ha dado a mí.



La verdad es que estoy replanteándome algunas cosas gracias a ese hilo, como el recuperar un trozo de huerta que nos dejó mi padre y que no cultivamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2012)

Para Janus, que se le van saltar las lagrimas de _emossión_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/336086-grandes-frases-del-empresauriado-canarioh.html

en cambio, en usalandia...


Waverider X-51A, Hypersonic Aircraft, Could Fly From NY To LA In Less Than An Hour (VIDEO)


_The Air Force conceived the X-51A program in 2004, and the service has spent $140 million on the Waverider system, according to military research site Globalsecurity.org. Over the last 10 years, the Pentagon said it spent as much as $2 billion on hypersonic technologies, according to the Times._

Meanwhile.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para felicitarle por el hilo "LAST CALL".
> Lo estoy leyendo a ratos, pero menudo trabajo altruista se está usted pegando.
> Mil gracias, si consigo ponerme al día, y soy capaz, intentaré aportar algo allí.
> 
> Por cierto, si los que seguís el HVEI35 no lo habéis visto, buscarlo, en mi opinión es algo jrande.



Gracias por el comentario, desconocía su existencia, pero ya estoy leyendo el hilo desde el principio. (Bonita lectura por otro lado, teniendo a mi señora fuera de cuentas ahora mismo... :: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, desconocía su existencia, pero ya estoy leyendo el hilo desde el principio. (Bonita lectura por otro lado, teniendo a mi señora fuera de cuentas ahora mismo... :: )



Que todo salga bien, la mamá y el padawancito!


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, desconocía su existencia, pero ya estoy leyendo el hilo desde el principio. (Bonita lectura por otro lado, teniendo a mi señora fuera de cuentas ahora mismo... :: )



Felicidades, que todo les vaya bien... Y a criar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ago 2012)

*Now on your TV receivers* (sexta 3)


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Ago 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Gracias por el comentario, desconocía su existencia, pero ya estoy leyendo el hilo desde el principio. (Bonita lectura por otro lado, teniendo a mi señora fuera de cuentas ahora mismo... :: )



Ánimo, que vaya todo bien, ¡¡a ver si tenemos pronto a mini-OBI!!


----------



## ponzi (15 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para Janus, que se le van saltar las lagrimas de _emossión_
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...randes-frases-del-empresauriado-canarioh.html
> 
> ...



Es hispakistan......

Un ejemplo de humor multinick vasco en estado puro.... (la mejor parte es la de la abuela) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQKpFxXj7Is&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ago 2012)

se acerca la guerra :


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/357086Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="116" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/357086Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
Hemos vuelto a fallar la superación de 7132.La superación a las 15:48 vino acompañada de un incremento de volumen.


Para mañana desaparece este nivel, ya que ha sido negociado y tenemos lo siguiente



<br />
<br />
Para los optimistas-alcistas-estovaparriba, no debemos perder los 7104 y su nivel inferior con volumen, si no, habremos terminado esta última subida, desde el 26 de julio<br />
<br />
SUERTE


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Les dejo con este temazo resonando en mi cabeza!

<iframe src="http://zappinternet.com/embed/GeGpLunQiw" width="655" height="368" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" id="zappinternet_iframe">Necesitas un navegador que soporte iframes para poder ver este contenido.</iframe>

Mi sexy chambelaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!

Si te portas bieeeeeeeeen
te doy el honooor
de ser el primero
en ir al sur del ecuadoooooooooor


  


edit: Voy a ir al psiquiatra.....me gusta la canción! ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Ago 2012)

Puf... catastrófico el tema del chambelán, DON Piratón... casi, casi la pongo al mismo nivel que "I-VAN, soy un Trolazo y me gusta el pedazo" ::::


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (16 Ago 2012)

nadie que comente lo de Gamesa??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

pollastre:7008440 dijo:


> Puf... catastrófico el tema del chambelán, DON Piratón... casi, casi la pongo al mismo nivel que "I-VAN, soy un Trolazo y me gusta el pedazo" ::::[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Ago 2012)

ahora entiendo el exito de los JJOO 

[YOUTUBE]feujTUjoDko[/YOUTUBE]

direct to veteranos ::


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2012)

@Piratón y quien haya visto el vídeo

1´46´´ aprox. "yo también ando como burro en primavera" :o :8:

sois una frikazos de cuidao, aporto mi granito de arena friki

[YOUTUBE]8Uee_mcxvrw[/YOUTUBE]

edito; en 1´25´´ forero del hilo "acariciando" a leoncio :XX:


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Les dejo con este temazo resonando en mi cabeza!
> 
> <iframe src="http://zappinternet.com/embed/GeGpLunQiw" width="655" height="368" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" id="zappinternet_iframe">Necesitas un navegador que soporte iframes para poder ver este contenido.</iframe>
> 
> ...



...presionante documento...
"me se ha" quedado el cuerpo temblequeando.
y esto es lo que hemos importado a millones?
según darwin sólo nos queda extinguirnos.


----------



## jayco (16 Ago 2012)

Tito Boti se mueve

Santander quiere recaudar 4.000 millones de dlares con la OPV de su filial mexicana - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero.... tal vez janus, o janusito, sí lo hagan ::::



Lo llevan crudo. Les he cortado el grifo y las paguitas. Ya son como la media España que tienen que tirar del carro.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ahora entiendo el exito de los JJOO
> 
> [YOUTUBE]feujTUjoDko[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> direct to veteranos ::




:baba: oh my goooood:baba: 

Otro dia para no hacer ni caso al ibex ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Hoygan! Que es un video amateur (dicen que algo tiene que ver Sofía Verga.ra)

Que aquí tenemos a melody y sus.gorila....


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para Janus, que se le van saltar las lagrimas de _emossión_
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/336086-grandes-frases-del-empresauriado-canarioh.html
> 
> ...



That's Spain and its bastards!!!!

El vuelo de una hora entre NYC y LA debería ser replicable en cuanto a distancia respecto a España pero no va a ser posible porque una vez que autorice y te hagan el pase por las pistas de la T4 ...... se va a tres horas seguro.

En fín, buenos días y madrugones para algunos.


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoygan! Que es un video amateur
> dicen que algo tiene que ver Sofía Verga.ra
> 
> sí, que se la ha comido
> ...



está bien empezar el día con una sonrisa


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Gorilas y Bananas dijo:


> nadie que comente lo de Gamesa??



Simplemente que necesita seguir incrementando el nivel de volumen en el intradiario y cerrar fuerte en máximos. Eso sería lo necesario.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Estaba pensando en la situación compleja de tres tipos de empresas en España.

Los bancos: solucionarán su problema porque básicamente se lo vamos a pagar todos. Es cuestión de tiempo.

Las eléctricas: tienen un problema de deuda pero se les arreglará también porque la van a refinanciar entera y la irán pagando con subidas constantes en el recibo de la luz. Llevará su tiempo pero ahí estarán.

FCC: Tiene un problema acuciante de deuda que terminará refinanciando a precio de oro. Ahora bien, ni se lo vamos a pagar nosotros ni tiene recibo de la luz que enchufarnos. Su cliente es la Administración Pública y su oficio, entre otros, recoger la basura y mierda que generamos. Mal negocio, castuzos.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba pensando en la situación compleja de tres tipos de empresas en España.
> 
> Los bancos: solucionarán su problema porque básicamente se lo vamos a pagar todos. Es cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> ...




Fcc acaba de perder parte de su concesion en Madrid para el año que viene (De momento un 15%-20% del territorio)....Vamos o me equivoco o huele a ere


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ahora entiendo el exito de los JJOO
> 
> [YOUTUBE]feujTUjoDko[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> direct to veteranos ::


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Fcc acaba de perder parte de su concesion en Madrid para el año que viene (De momento un 15%-20% del territorio)....Vamos o me equivoco o huele a ere



¿qué concesión?.

We need more data to enjoy.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

El cash flow de Sacyr es un show. Las operaciones de la empresa cada dia generan menos caja y para reducir deuda (muy poca) estan reduciendo el balance como si no existiese el mañana


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2012)

ponga la cosa entera :baba:

[YOUTUBE]qzJPoMjxV3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿qué concesión?.
> 
> We need more data to enjoy.



Limpieza y Saneamiento de calles.Ya han perdido parte de la zona Retiro y creo que algunos barrios de la periferia tambien (A meses vista)


----------



## Felix (16 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Bolas chinas?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> ponga la cosa entera :baba:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qzJPoMjxV3c[/YOUTUBE]



Ole!!

La camara la adora...y desde este hilo también!!



(las de atrás están asustadas con tanto despliegue ...ole los huevos de la australiana)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ole!!
> 
> La camara la adora...y desde este hilo también!!
> 
> ...



La chica corria tanto de lo asustada que se hallaba al ver como 4 o 5 hveiers se acercaban babeando ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La chica corria tanto de lo asustada que se hallaba al ver como 4 o 5 hveiers se acercaban babeando ::



Asustada tanto como asustada no se la ve...


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Tras más de 10 sin retribuir al accionista, Apple pagará un dividendo de 2,65 dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

http://www.cotizalia.com/opinion/co...e-se-avecina-sobre-los-grandes-del-ibex-6952/

Articulo sobre Galan y Acebes en Iberdrola


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/02/04/34_lanzara_solitario_sobre_iberdrola.html

Que tiempos aquellos....donde ibe valia mas de 50000 mil


----------



## atman (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Fcc acaba de perder parte de su concesion en Madrid para el año que viene (De momento un 15%-20% del territorio)....Vamos o me equivoco o huele a ere



ERE? por qué? los trabajadores son subrogados por la nueva concesionaria...

Por cierto, buenos días, ando de medio vacaciones y la semana viene de vacaciones completas, así que se libran de mí durante unos dias...


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.cotizalia.com/cache/2008/02/04/34_lanzara_solitario_sobre_iberdrola.html
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos....donde ibe valia mas de 50000 mil



No digo nada...pero edf ya tiene 23000 mill en la caja


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> ERE? por qué? los trabajadores son subrogados por la nueva concesionaria...
> 
> Por cierto, buenos días, ando de medio vacaciones y la semana viene de vacaciones completas, así que se libran de mí durante unos dias...




Pensaba que trabajaban para Fcc.En el pack va todo?? Que curiosas las relaciones laborales y empresariales de este pais, da igual que sean motos,camiones o personas todo va en el pack


----------



## atman (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pensaba que trabajaban para Fcc.En el pack va todo?? Que curiosas las relaciones laborales y empresariales de este pais, da igual que sean motos,camiones o personas todo va en el pack



Los currelas sí pasan de una empresa a otra, teóricamente los medios mecánicos, que debieran estar amortizados, no. Aunque suele ser habitual que haya arreglitos entre empresa saliente y entrante... para quedarse con ellos a un precio ajustado. Las instalaciones, digo yo que serán de propiedad municipal. De todos modos FCC tiene aún muchas poblaciones importantes y no tan importantes donde colocar esos medios mecánicos. No creo que sea un problema.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los currelas sí pasan de una empresa a otra, teóricamente los medios mecánicos, que debieran estar amortizados, no. Pero suele ser habitual que haya arreglitos entre empresa saliente y entrante... de todos modos FCC tiene aún muchas poblaciones importantes y no tan importantes donde colocar esos medios mecánicos. No creo que sea un problema.



Una pequeña area de Madrid aun no significa un problema para ellos, ahora si que estan empezabdo a ver las orejas al lobo


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

https://www.iberdrola.es:443/webibd...=ESWEBACCCAPITALCA&codCache=13451154808617862

Todas las ampliaciones de Galan


https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/corporativa/iberdrola?IDPAG=ESWEBACCCAPITALBOLSAHISTORI

Evolucion de la capitalizacion de Ibe


----------



## Benditaliquidez (16 Ago 2012)

La que quedo segunda en el salto de altura se marcó un bailecito mientras la que quedó primera hacía su último salto.

Lo vi en directo pero no lo encuentro en Internet por ningún sitio, están censurando todos los vídeos de los juegos, esta peña es *********** estoy por hacer una web con los nombres de todos los patrocinadores de los juegos y fomentar el boicot con seguimiento de sus ventas trimestrales por países para que la gente vea que va haciendo daño.

Es que, no me jodas, están borrando hasta los vídeos personales grabados en el estadio por la gente y que sube a Internet.

Quiero el bailecito de Brigetta Barrett   







Por favor.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/e...d-2003-mayor-produccion/20040209cdscdiemp_20/

Hoy en dia ibe gana casi 3 veces mas que en 2003 sin embargo su capitalizacion solo esta un 50% mas elevada que en ese mismo año


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los currelas sí pasan de una empresa a otra, teóricamente los medios mecánicos, que debieran estar amortizados, no. Aunque suele ser habitual que haya arreglitos entre empresa saliente y entrante... para quedarse con ellos a un precio ajustado. Las instalaciones, digo yo que serán de propiedad municipal. De todos modos FCC tiene aún muchas poblaciones importantes y no tan importantes donde colocar esos medios mecánicos. No creo que sea un problema.



Así es pero no tener ese negocio supone menos ingreso y menos ebitda. Son contratos en donde el ebit está por encima del 15% al menos. Ese número es el de su principal competencia para entrar a ganar concursos. Sabiendo de los supuestos apaños de FCC por tener una historia larga en Madrid ..... estos señores deben estar fácilmente por encima del 25%.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ago 2012)

Esta la cosa calentita en el ibex, 723x pistoletazo parriba u otra vez para abajo


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

El SAN tiene una formación técnica preciosa fugándose de la directriz bajista que arranca desde los máximos de 12 aprox.

El único pero importante es que no hay nada de volumen.


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SAN tiene una formación técnica preciosa fugándose de la directriz bajista que arranca desde los máximos de 12 aprox.
> 
> El único pero importante es que no hay nada de volumen.



Si supera los 5,48 se va para arriba escopeteado, y con él, el IBEX. Pero si no me equivoco, en 5,48 tiene una buena resistencia.

Hay un muro de cemento ahí...

Derribado el muro. Pasa Pepónnnnn


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ago 2012)

En contra de mis principios vamos para delante con gnatural, a ver si me pagan el fin de semana en florencia


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Ibe esta potente


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ago 2012)

Que bien huele el rescate ein???? ibex subiendo al amparo de dinero de otros y frotandose a manos de la miseria popular.

Que asco de pais coño.


----------



## sr.anus (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibe esta potente



Mas bien comportandose como un buen xixarro, y eso que llevo algo de ibe


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que bien huele el rescate ein???? ibex subiendo al amparo de dinero de otros y frotandose a manos de la miseria popular.
> 
> Que asco de pais coño.



Va a pagar hasta el apuntador, no se libra nadie.

En Septiembre comienza el hostiazo de realidad.


----------



## loblesa (16 Ago 2012)

Queda oficializado el día de San Chicharro (Bankia, Popular, FCC), las tres por encima del 9% y alguna rozando el 20%. En fin.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Va a pagar hasta el apuntador, no se libra nadie.
> 
> En Septiembre comienza el hostiazo de realidad.



Llegará pero dale tiempo. Situar el time-point es muy complicado, pero llega seguro.


----------



## loblesa (16 Ago 2012)

Menudo viaje le han metido al chicharro verde, ha pasado de +20% a +9% en segundos.

Hete aquí:

Gráfico de acciones de BANKIA SA | BKIA.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Madre mía

que escabechina están liando

Reversals y mandriladas por todas partes


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿Venderíais toda la cartera con plusvalías para entrar en el gran ostión en septiembre?



Es lo que hay que hacer,...pero más o menos por Septiembre


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> En contra de mis principios vamos para delante con gnatural, a ver si me pagan el fin de semana en florencia



Pues si le saca para uno de los relojes esos que hacen por allí, mejor todavía


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Tocamela Roque

Más presión para Facebook: la plantilla puede vender sus acciones desde hoy - elEconomista.es

...y cayendo más de un 6%


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Mas bien comportandose como un buen xixarro, y eso que llevo algo de ibe




Asi es la renta variable. A mi me preocuparia mas que tuviese estados financieros de chicharro. Mirar el grafico de bmw en 2008-2009, no se salva nadie


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> ¿Venderíais toda la cartera con plusvalías para entrar en el gran ostión en septiembre?



Yo no. Protegería las plusvis con stop como siempre y esperaría a ver qué sucede en septiembre no vaya a ser que sea un mes hiperalcista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no. Protegería las plusvis con stop como siempre y esperaría a ver qué sucede en *septiembre *no vaya a ser que sea un mes *hiperalcista*.










No me vaya a joder ahora Janus... ::


----------



## burbublase (16 Ago 2012)

Bingo + 10 caracteres


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me vaya a joder ahora Janus... ::



Si le consuela, tengo un corto que está subiendo y tengo un largo que está bajando. Justo al revés, by the moment!


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo estas subidas, lo peor está por llegar y el Chulibex subiendo como si nada, huele a trampa que echa patrás.



Recuerde que "los mercados" se vanaglorian con los rescates a los paises y su hundimiento. Lo peor esta por llegar para nosotros los ciudadanos.

Vea el ibex, en cuanto se ha olido un recorte de derechos, subidas de impuestos y rescate... a subir. Lo demas da igual completamente.

PD: al ojo con el precio de los combustibles dentro de 15 dias, estamos a niveles maximos sin contar las subidas del iva.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Recuerde que "los mercados" se vanaglorian con los rescates a los paises y su hundimiento. Lo peor esta por llegar para nosotros los ciudadanos.
> 
> Vea el ibex, en cuanto se ha olido un recorte de derechos, subidas de impuestos y rescate... a subir. Lo demas da igual completamente.
> 
> PD: al ojo con el precio de los combustibles dentro de 15 dias, estamos a niveles maximos sin contar las subidas del iva.



La depresión va a ser brutal y el descontento en las calles insostenible.

No existe ninguna posibilidad de que una economía con conflictividad social pueda prosperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Historia _buena_ del día:

Tenía seguro de mi _amoto _con aseguradora A: 247€, me llega la cartita el otro día y veo me lo suben 2€ ¿Comooooorrrrll? Me meto en inet y me hago presupuesto en compañia B: 184€. Bien. Pues hace un momentome llama una chica muy agradable.

Señorita: Veo en su ficha que han devuelto el recibo del banco. 
GT: Si señorita, es que el la compañia B me sale 60€ más barato. 
S: Ah, eso es un precio promocional y tal, que el año que viene me lo subirían. 
GT: No hay problema señorita, lel año que viene me vuelvo a cambiar. 
S: Pero entonces tiene que estar cada año cambiando de seguro, y es un engorro.
GT: Señorita, usted comprenderá que perder 15mins en contratar un seguro por inet merece la pena para ahorrar 60€. Yo no gano 240€ la hora, ¿y usted?
S: Voy a hablar con el supervisor a ver si podemos ajustar precio de su seguro...[segundos después] Mire como tiene usted un perfil muy bueno y tal, le vamos a ajustar la prima de su seguro* 100€ * :: 

Ale, ya man alegrao el día!
  

Esos 40€ los meteré en bankia a 0.17€ (todos sabemos que no lo haré,cuando llegue a 0.17 tendremiedo de que baje más) ::


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La depresión va a ser brutal y el descontento en las calles insostenible.
> 
> No existe ninguna posibilidad de que una economía con conflictividad social pueda prosperar.



Espero que no pero no sería la primera vez que los mercados tengan el pie cambiado respecto a Main Street. Ahí es donde se generan, en ambos sentidos, los mayores movimientos.


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Historia _buena_ del día:
> 
> Tenía seguro de mi _amoto _con aseguradora A: 247€, me llega la cartita el otro día y veo me lo suben 2€ ¿Comooooorrrrll? Me meto en inet y me hago presupuesto en compañia B: 184€. Bien. Pues hace un momentome llama una chica muy agradable.
> 
> ...








:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si le consuela, tengo un corto que está subiendo y tengo un largo que está bajando. Justo al revés, by the moment!



A mi no me consuela que nadie pierda dinero, y menos usted que _ej un phenomenoh_.

Yo lo que quiero es que el ibex baje hasta los infiernos, que alli ardan inflamadas por sus propios vómitos las sacyres, abengoas, bankias,aceses y fomentos. Que tengan que salir corriendo de España toda la castuza hedionda que nos está joiendo el futuro. Sólo llegando a la ruina más absoluta, echando a patadas a esta panda de hdlgp que tenemos, podremos tener un futuro algo mejor. Y para ello, la quiebra de España es condición sine qua non.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Cual es el volumen de ibe??No es muy normal ver un +7,3%


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

7400 superados


----------



## pollastre (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Esto de la bolsa es realmente una lotería o hay truco?



Coja Ud. un campo minado, preferiblemente uno que esté bien denso. Véndese los ojos, y comience a caminar por él. No olvide antes despedirse de sus seres queridos y tal.

Ahora, coja el mismo campo de minas. Llame a un regimiento de zapadores, que vengan con los blindados y los detectores de metales, y que hagan un levantamiento topográfico con el emplazamiento probable de las minas, con un margen de no más de 20cms. de error.

Curiosamente, ahora consigue Ud. recorrer el campo de minas, ¿verdad?

La lotería es un juego. La bolsa es un negocio. Es importante que comprenda la diferencia.

En la bolsa, como en cualquier otro trabajo, el "truco" es muchas horas de trabajo, perseverancia, medios técnicos, económicos, y algo de suerte.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi no me consuela que nadie pierda dinero, y menos usted que _ej un phenomenoh_.
> 
> Yo lo que quiero es que el ibex baje hasta los infiernos, que alli ardan inflamadas por sus propios vómitos las sacyres, abengoas, bankias,aceses y fomentos. Que tengan que salir corriendo de España toda la castuza hedionda que nos está joiendo el futuro. Sólo llegando a la ruina más absoluta, echando a patadas a esta panda de hdlgp que tenemos, podremos tener un futuro algo mejor. Y para ello, la quiebra de España es condición sine qua non.



eh! que todavía no he perdido dinero en esos trades (aunque es muy probable).

Baladí y mucho su deseo. Esos castuzos no perderán dinero porque llegado ese momento ...... nos cobrarán el derecho de pernada. Asin ej ejpaga.

Hay que emigrar si no se quiere vivir en consonancia con esa denigración ética. Hoy aquí hace mucho calor y nos hemos tomado la mañana libre cual neoyorkinos para no hacer nada. Esta tarde hay compras por el Soho y esta noche disco. Ahora sentados en Bryant Park con el notebook y mi parienta echando la siesta. Luego me voy a visitar la Biblioteca porque es de lo que más me gusta en la cuidad.


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2012)

acabo de entender como el Jato transforma cualquier posición en contra, en una ganadora. clarooo !!! así yo también ::

ojito al vídeo 8: que tiene pinta de ser un gol de Juan Señor en categoría alevín pero es friki un rato largo y frikadas por aquí suelen gustar 

[YOUTUBE]wO61D9x6lNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Las gamesas lo están haciendo muy bien. Con volumen, superando la media de 50 figuras ..... El siguiente reto es superar los 1,6 y consolidarlos. Ahí hay cambio de tendencia en el medio.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Llevo 4 días en bolsa y contra mas leo mas desorientado me encuentro.... me da coraje porque tengo cash para unos cuantos tiros, y no se si la estoy cagando o hago bien en ser precavido. Esto de la bolsa es realmente una lotería o hay truco?



El truco está en saber que no hay truco. Hay oficio, ojo, sistema y money management. Después que las ganancias sean del 20% o del 80% dependen de muchas cosas y entre ellas la suerte.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ago 2012)

Hoy tocaba cerrar el ibex por encima de los 7400 y asi va a ser. Otro movimiento violento mas de un indice sin volumen. Chicharraco del copon.

Pepinazo de 100 puntos, 7500 vistos, aqui detras hay algo raro amigos. Suerte y salud. 



Adew.

Edit: me sale el ibex en 7500, a alguien mas le ha paasado?


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

El bono a 10 años en España está en el 6,5%. Antes se arruinaban en 4 años y ahora tienen un par de ellos más.:8:


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Ago 2012)

El Ibex ha decidido tirarse de cráneo contra el 7.500. ¡Mira que semos brutos!


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Llevo 4 días en bolsa y contra mas leo mas desorientado me encuentro.... me da coraje porque tengo cash para unos cuantos tiros, y no se si la estoy cagando o hago bien en ser precavido. Esto de la bolsa es realmente una lotería o hay truco?




Ser precavido en este mundo es fundamental.Si te quedas sin patrimonio sera un Game over en toda regla. Antes de meter nada de dinero real te recomiendaria que leyeses y cuanto mas mejor. Para empezar podrias probar por "leones contra gacelas de carpatos""Warren buffet y la interpretacion de los estados contables"El inversor inteligente de benjamin graham""El pequeño libro qu bate al mercado de joel". Despues puedes probar a hacer papertrading y a crearte tus propias carteras con excel. Si estas dispuesto a meter una parte de tu patrimonio y ver como este temporalmente pierde un 50% de su valor adelante , estaras preparado. Tb puedes hacerlo a la inversa ir metiendo pasta y aprender a la vez que pierdes dinero pero es una formacion mucho mas costosa, creeme


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Ibex ha decidido tirarse de cráneo contra el 7.500. ¡Mira que semos brutos!



Gacelerío a saco. Han ido a por otro horno porque el primero ya lo tienen repleto de jugosa carne.

Mientras tanto sigamos con el ultracorto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Xof Dub (16 Ago 2012)

SAN en cartera a 4,75

SELL SELL SELL!!! HOLD HOLD HOLD!!!


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Hoy han sido superadas MM50 a toneladas en muchos valores del IBEX35. Y en muchos casos con volumen. Esto puede tener recorrido. Vamos a ver qué hace el SP.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Repsol a 15,94. Cada dia esta mas cerca de los 18


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gacelerío a saco. Han ido a por otro horno porque el primero ya lo tienen repleto de jugosa carne.
> 
> Mientras tanto sigamos con el ultracorto :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Solo había que oir el tono en los informativos: las del 24H hablaban de que bajase la prima de 500 como la semana pasada los de deportes de que España podía ganar a USA.

A mí de todas formas ya me va bien: cuanto antes llegue a 500 antes me voy de vacaciones...


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> El tema es que ya estoy dentro, con un 1/3 de mi patrimonio y ahora mismo con la cartera en un +14% sin contar dividendos ya cobrados. Digamos que contra mas aprendo mas dudas me surgen y la situación que atraviesa el país junto con lo que está por llegar no me ayuda nada, me estoy dando cuenta que llevo mucho peor lo de tener la cartera en verde que roja. Leo y leo y lejos de aclararme me surgen muchas mas dudas, no se si es que esto no es lo mio o que simplemente es pronto para entender lo que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Carne de cañón.



No se trata de que venzas al mercado de forma reiterada y constante. Se trata de que aumentes tu patrimonio.

Cuando llegues a tu objetivo, púlelo y disfrútalo. Hay mercado todos los días.


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

SP rompiendo culos a mogollón. O se da la vuelta o habría que pensar en 1422 en donde sí que tiene sentido abrir un corto al ser los máximos anteriores. La influencia de las elecciones está siendo aplastante. Parece que no hay margen para QE añadido porque los datos macro están siendo buenos ..... y el mercado pasa de ello, se engancha a cualquier excusa para justificar que hay que subir para que lo "económico" no sea un problema para Obama.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> El tema es que ya estoy dentro, con un 1/3 de mi patrimonio y ahora mismo con la cartera en un +14% sin contar dividendos ya cobrados. Digamos que contra mas aprendo mas dudas me surgen y la situación que atraviesa el país junto con lo que está por llegar no me ayuda nada, me estoy dando cuenta que llevo mucho peor lo de tener la cartera en verde que roja. Leo y leo y lejos de aclararme me surgen muchas mas dudas, no se si es que esto no es lo mio o que simplemente es pronto para entender lo que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Carne de cañón.




Un +14% esta muy bien sobre todo porque significa que sabes dejar correr las plusvalias ¿Que llevas?. Yo soy de los que piensa que al mercado se va con el trabajo hecho, si lo has hecho bien lo que pase ahi fuera te dara igual. Si te surgen muchas dudas es buena señal, significa que estas aprendiendo a valorar los riesgos de invertir en bolsa. Es algo muy normal aguantar peor una cartera en verde que en rojo, nos pasa a todos


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

¿pero si hoy hay pepon?

¿que hace tanta gente en el hilo?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> El tema es que ya estoy dentro, con un 1/3 de mi patrimonio y ahora mismo con la cartera en un +14% sin contar dividendos ya cobrados. Digamos que contra mas aprendo mas dudas me surgen y la situación que atraviesa el país junto con lo que está por llegar no me ayuda nada, me estoy dando cuenta que llevo mucho peor lo de tener la cartera en verde que roja. Leo y leo y lejos de aclararme me surgen muchas mas dudas, no se si es que esto no es lo mio o que simplemente es pronto para entender lo que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Carne de cañón.



Necesitará arruinarse un par de veces para enterarse


----------



## Navarrorum (16 Ago 2012)

Pero, qué dato ha disparado al Ibex?


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que no puedo depender de que alguien me de un trabajo durante el resto de mi vida, mi objetivo es sacarme una renta mediante dividendos, por lo que con los precios que hay ahora es una gran oportunidad para hacer cartera, por eso me caliento la cabeza y al estar en paro hace que me vuelva mas comedido. *A la vez me da coraje tener pasta en plazos fijos rentando 3,6 y 4%, porque este país no me da ninguna seguridad y en renta variable puedo sacarle mucho más provecho a la vez que cojo buenos precios de compra*. En fin, que estaba mucho mas a gusto con mi carterita roja y ahora que sube me pongo malo y entro en un mar de dudas.
> 
> Indra, Repsol, BME y Ebro Foods.



Cada uno tendremos nuestros planes de inversiones y dependen de muchos factores y variables.

A mí me sale muy bien un 42% en depósitos y un 58% en un determinado conjunto de acciones. Me varía poco en función de la inflación personal y del flujo de dinero de entrada que tengo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Pero, qué dato ha disparado al Ibex?



El "silencio" del Jran Jato ha desorientado a los leones.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que no puedo depender de que alguien me de un trabajo durante el resto de mi vida, mi objetivo es sacarme una renta mediante dividendos, por lo que con los precios que hay ahora es una gran oportunidad para hacer cartera, por eso me caliento la cabeza y al estar en paro hace que me vuelva mas comedido. A la vez me da coraje tener pasta en plazos fijos rentando 3,6 y 4%, porque este país no me da ninguna seguridad y en renta variable puedo sacarle mucho más provecho a la vez que cojo buenos precios de compra. En fin, que estaba mucho mas a gusto con mi carterita roja y ahora que sube me pongo malo y entro en un mar de dudas.
> 
> Indra, Repsol, BME y Ebro Foods.




No tienes malos valores. Si estas en paro se precavido y pon sl dinamicos.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

http://www.eleconomista.mobi/tecnol...rvicios-de-RIM-segun-Bloomberg.html#_Noticias

Movimientos en la nueva empresa mimada de Buffet


----------



## jdejuan (16 Ago 2012)

Os leo de hace tiempo pero nunca me animo a escribir, por lo que os doy las gracias a todos por compartir tantas ideas e info. He leído en TE un mensaje de un forero -pianista- que me ha llamado la atención y quería compartirlo aqui. Copio y pego por si puede ser indicativo sobre el timing de acontecimientos en el Ibex. Gracias y un saludo

¿Qué interesa más a nuestros acreedores&rescatistas? Quedarse las "joyas de la abuela" cotizando al alza, en su suelo o en subsuelo?


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

jdejuan dijo:


> Os leo de hace tiempo pero nunca me animo a escribir, por lo que os doy las gracias a todos por compartir tantas ideas e info. He leído en TE un mensaje de un forero -pianista- que me ha llamado la atención y quería compartirlo aqui. Copio y pego por si puede ser indicativo sobre el timing de acontecimientos en el Ibex. Gracias y un saludo
> 
> ¿Qué interesa más a nuestros acreedores&rescatistas? Quedarse las "joyas de la abuela" cotizando al alza, en su suelo o en subsuelo?



Compañero, no tiene link.


----------



## jdejuan (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Compañero, no tiene link.




PPCC - Pisitófilos Creditófagos - Verano 2012


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El "silencio" del Jran Jato ha desorientado a los leones.



Hay otra explicación complementaria. Ayer fue fiesta en muchos pueblos de hispanistán, lo que supone alcohol de garrafa a punta pala.

Posiblemente haya influido el efecto euforizante de esas fiestas en el ánimo gacelero.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda, haré lo que me comentas.
> 
> En mente tengo pensado incorporar varios valores como Enagas, Ence, Mapfre, Red eléctrica y Viscofan, siempre orientado a largo plazo. ¿Crees que son buenos valores por fundamentales?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



Mírate algún valor alemán, *ponzi *te puede aconsejar, con buenos dividendos y que sea una empresa sólida.

Yo empiezo a mirar hacia allí. Entré hace quince días en RWE y de momento me va muy bien la cosa.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

jdejuan dijo:


> Os leo de hace tiempo pero nunca me animo a escribir, por lo que os doy las gracias a todos por compartir tantas ideas e info. He leído en TE un mensaje de un forero -pianista- que me ha llamado la atención y quería compartirlo aqui. Copio y pego por si puede ser indicativo sobre el timing de acontecimientos en el Ibex. Gracias y un saludo
> 
> ¿Qué interesa más a nuestros acreedores&rescatistas? Quedarse las "joyas de la abuela" cotizando al alza, en su suelo o en subsuelo?



Yo creo que la vivienda es una necesidad real y latente que nunca desaparce, otra cosa es cuando coincidira la oferta y la demanda y a que precios .El ser humano ademas de vivir cada dia mas se reproduce a tasas cada vez mas elevadas.En algun punto ya sea porque se dejen de fabricar casas o porque cada dia se tengan mas hijos la O/D coincidira (igual es dentro de 10 años...aunque viendo la tasa reproductiva de determinadas grupos intuyo que sera antes). Pongo un ejemplo que todos los madrileños entenderan :Un dia pasear por parque de algun barrio con mucha inmigracion y fijaros en sus tasas de natalidad (con 45-50 años ya son abuelas). ¿En serio pensais que toda esa gente va a volverse a sus paises de origen con tasas de delincuencia de escandalo? o que dentro de unos años no querran una vivienda?


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ago 2012)

Gota a gota los americanos a su bola subiendo a por maximos anteriores. Esta clara la carta, quieren dejarle el terreno llano al negro para las elecciones.

Ahi estan.

Hasta otro dia amigos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

jdejuan dijo:


> Os leo de hace tiempo pero nunca me animo a escribir, por lo que os doy las gracias a todos por compartir tantas ideas e info. He leído en TE un mensaje de un forero -pianista- que me ha llamado la atención y quería compartirlo aqui. Copio y pego por si puede ser indicativo sobre el timing de acontecimientos en el Ibex. Gracias y un saludo
> 
> ¿Qué interesa más a nuestros acreedores&rescatistas? Quedarse las "joyas de la abuela" cotizando al alza, en su suelo o en subsuelo?



En la ultratumba, sr jdejuan, en la ultratumba.


Me imagino lo siguiente:

_Mira marianin soy Angela. Vamos a hacer lo siguiente me quedo con ibe, repsol y tef, con esto no cubro la deuda, pero como soy super buena hacemos una quita del 50% que se zamparán, oh mein gott, los tenedores de deuda española (que hábilmente llevo soltando de hace unos meses) que son...tachán-tachán tus propios bancos! :XX:

_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que la vivienda es una necesidad real y latente que nunca desaparce, otra cosa es cuando coincidira la oferta y la demanda y a que precios .El ser humano ademas de vivir cada dia mas se reproduce a tasas cada vez mas elevadas.En algun punto ya sea porque se dejen de fabricar casas o porque cada dia se tengan mas hijos la O/D coincidira (igual es dentro de 10 años...aunque viendo la tasa reproductiva de determinadas grupos intuyo que sera antes). Pongo un ejemplo que todos los madrileños entenderan :Un dia pasear por parque de algun barrio con mucha inmigracion y fijaros en sus tasas de natalidad (con 45-50 años ya son abuelas). ¿En serio pensais que toda esa gente va a volverse a sus paises de origen con tasas de delincuencia de escandalo? o que dentro de unos años no querran una vivienda?



Con sueldos de 500€, si los tienen, no van a comprar casas de 200k€, ni de 100k€, ni de 60k€ si me pone. ¿cree usted que van a dar créditos para comprar pisos? La cosa se va a poner más que calentita.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con sueldos de 500€, si los tienen, no van a comprar casas de 200k€, ni de 100k€, ni de 60k€ si me pone. ¿cree usted que van a dar créditos para comprar pisos? La cosa se va a poner más que calentita.



Dudo mucho que en los próximos 5 años, las ventas patrias de nuestros empresones generen beneficios (del negocio en España).

¿quién coño se va a comprar un piso sin poder adquisitivo?


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con sueldos de 500€, si los tienen, no van a comprar casas de 200k€, ni de 100k€, ni de 60k€ si me pone. ¿cree usted que van a dar créditos para comprar pisos? La cosa se va a poner más que calentita.



Yo ya se de pisos a 30000 eu en Madrid ....Eso sí, no pida el barrio salamanca


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que la vivienda es una necesidad real y latente que nunca desaparce, otra cosa es cuando coincidira la oferta y la demanda y a que precios .El ser humano ademas de vivir cada dia mas se reproduce a tasas cada vez mas elevadas.En algun punto ya sea porque se dejen de fabricar casas o porque cada dia se tengan mas hijos la O/D coincidira (igual es dentro de 10 años...aunque viendo la tasa reproductiva de determinadas grupos intuyo que sera antes). Pongo un ejemplo que todos los madrileños entenderan :Un dia pasear por parque de algun barrio con mucha inmigracion y fijaros en sus tasas de natalidad (con 45-50 años ya son abuelas). ¿En serio pensais que toda esa gente va a volverse a sus paises de origen con tasas de delincuencia de escandalo? o que dentro de unos años no querran una vivienda?



Si tiene curiosidad mire la pirámide demográfica estimada para España hasta 2050 en el siguiente link y comprobará que lo que dice no es muy probable que suceda.

Pirámides de población


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la ayuda, haré lo que me comentas.
> 
> En mente tengo pensado incorporar varios valores como Enagas, Ence, Mapfre, Red eléctrica y Viscofan, siempre orientado a largo plazo. ¿Crees que son buenos valores por fundamentales?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!



A modo de resumen el orden de los mejores negocios en funcion de la rentabilidad sobre su activo seria : Viscofan, Red electrica, Enagas, Mapfre y Ence.De primeras me olvidaria de Ence, aunque tienen una situacion patrimonional buena es un negocio muy normalillo. Viscofan funciona muy bien pero estan un pelin caros. Red electrica se esta endeudando demasiado (5400 mill) no se si sera porque estan ampliando el negocio en el extranjero (habria que informarse), Enagas a pesar de ser un negocio menos rentable que el de REE tiene una caja muy buena (2000 mill) y un nivel de endeudamiento pasable (3300 mill). 

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Mapfre es un negocio muy normalillo lo que ocurre que tiene un posicionamiento a nivel internacional que no esta nada mal, en este caso yo lo tengo claro ,es compra especulativa por debajo de 1,8 y apartir de 2,2 es mejor ni mirarla. Asi que quedaria una franja entre 1,8 y 2,2 que seria tierra de nadie. Por orden de preferencias iria a por Enagas, REE,Viscofan y en ultimo lugar Mapfre


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si tiene curiosidad mire la pirámide demográfica estimada para España hasta 2050 en el siguiente link y comprobará que lo que dice no es muy probable que suceda.
> 
> Pirámides de población



En ese estudio no se tienen en cuenta las costumbres reproductivas de todos los inmigrantes que han entrado en España desde el 2005.La piramide poblacional es publicidad de las altas esferas para poder argumentar la entrada de 5-8 mill de inmigrantes en apenas 3 años (abaratamiento de la mano de obra + votos). Lo que hay que mirar son las piramides poblacionales de ecuador,peru,bolivia,venezuela,Republica dominicana,rumania,africa,colombia,paraguay para hacernos una idea de como sera España dentro de 10 años.


----------



## Silenciosa (16 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Estoy de semivacaciones y me acabo de quedar flipada con el subidón de hoy?

Qué ha pasado??


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En ese estudio no se tienen en cuenta las costumbres reproductivas de todos los inmigrantes que han entrado en España desde el 2005.La piramide poblacional es publicidad de las altas esferas para poder argumentar la entrada de 5-8 mill de inmigrantes en apenas 3 años (abaratamiento de la mano de obra + votos). Lo que hay que mirar son las piramides poblacionales de ecuador,peru,bolivia,venezuela,Republica dominicana,rumania,africa,colombia,paraguay para hacernos una idea de como sera España dentro de 10 años.



Total de nacidos en España por cada 1000 habitantes:

2010 10,532280 

2009 10,749458 

2008 11,372330 

Esto no lo arregla ni el Sr. Gallardón


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Total de nacidos en España por cada 1000 habitantes:
> 
> 2010 10,532280
> 
> ...



Aun somos mas Españoles que inmigrantes por tanto en las estadisticas priman mas nuestras costumbres que las suyas.Fijate como a pesar de la crisis la caida no ha sido tan pronunciada y eso que los españoles cada dia tienen menos hijos y mas tarde.Asi que alguien esta sosteniendo esas estadisticas. Visitando parques de algunos barrios como la elipa,ascao,cuatro caminos,villaverde.... lo tengo claro,muchos inmigrantes estan sosteniendo la natalidad con 2/3 hijos de media por familia


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Ponzi, tenemos ladrillo construido para varias décadas. Además el poder adquisitivo no ha hecho más que comenzar a desplomarse.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias por la opinión, coincido contigo en lo de Viscofan, y como no tengo prisa, esperaré al momento ideal para entrar. Ya no le molesto más.
> 
> A sus pies.



No me molesta  De nada.Los buenos negocios son aquellos que tienen altos roas sin necesidad de apaños politicos como las concesionarias. Si tienen poca deuda mejor que mejor


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, tenemos ladrillo construido para varias décadas. Además el poder adquisitivo no ha hecho más que comenzar a desplomarse.



Creo que el desfase es de una decada , no mas. Eso si pasada esa decada que nadie se imagine volver a vivir otra burbuja de semejantes magnitudes. Ahora mismo hay pisos en villaverde por 30000 eu (60 metros),a mi no me parece un precio muy burbujeado ( yo no me lo compraria pero los que viven alli de alquiler a ese precio o a 15000-20000 quien sabe igual hasta les compensa)


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estoy de semivacaciones y me acabo de quedar flipada con el subidón de hoy?
> 
> Qué ha pasado??



No lo tengo claro, puede que tenga que ver con los usanos mas que con el buen hacer nuestro.

Lo que si es cierto es que la subida es con un volumen de risa, esto llegan los leoncinos en septiembre y te lo tumban en un rato. 

Es imposible saber si esta es la subida buena o no. Yo creo que no, que tendremos correccion. Pero todo el mundo sabe que yo me equivoco siempre.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ago 2012)

Otro apretón alcista. 

A celebrarlo.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No lo tengo claro, puede que tenga que ver con los usanos mas que con el buen hacer nuestro.
> 
> Lo que si es cierto es que la subida es con un volumen de risa, esto llegan los leoncinos en septiembre y te lo tumban en un rato.
> 
> Es imposible saber si esta es la subida buena o no. Yo creo que no, que tendremos correccion. Pero todo el mundo sabe que yo me equivoco siempre.



La bolsa siempre se anticipa, pero nunca a una depresión de años que tenemos por delante.

Vamos a estar en la misma situación de Grecia porque no se asume que la deuda es IMPAGABLE.


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *1406-1410*-1418 a tener en cuenta (c)




Nos quedaba el último nivel del SP...

Si lo unimos con mi entrada del blog del 8 de agosto...


"Niveles 8 de Agosto
Perdón por el retraso

Nivel relevante 7198

Perdida de escenario alcista 7000

*Objetivo actual, se mantiene 7340*

Objetivo alcista a medio 77xx

Suerte Señores.

Edito: *Objetivo alcista a medio (Solo si superamos los 7420)*

Escenario propuesto: 7340-6600-recup.-5600"

Nos han dejado como siempre...al borde HDP.


----------



## Claca (16 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Estas sesiones ha cambiado el panorama, debería seguir al alza estas semanas hasta los 16,00, sin descartar que aproveche para cerrar el gap que tiene en los 16,70 apróx. Hasta que las cosas no pasan, no se pueden anticipar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca se puede hacer seguidismo al precio, nunca. En este caso había que esperar al recorte que, efectivamente, lo acercó hasta la zona 14. Otra cosa hubiera supuesto un 6% de recorte, algo difícilmente asumible en la mayoría de operativas y que hubiera comprometido una posición ganadora:







La primera parte del trabajo está hecha, pero todo apunta a que va a seguir con cuerda durante las próximas semanas hasta, como mínimo, ese 2,6% extra que le quedaría para alcanzar el siguiente objetivo.

Vuelvo a repetir que este giro al alza no tiene más relevancia que una temporadita de calma luego de un comportamiento objetivamente nefasto. El largo proceso de distribución calentando este valor debería hacernos suponer que va a costar realizar un suelo duradero.


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

Os remito a comentario del 8 de agosto.<br /><br />
No hay más, hemos llegado al objetivo primario y nos han dejado en el mismo borde de un "nivel clave"<br /><br />
Aquí tenemos lo de mañana<br /><br /><br />
Lo mas cercano por arriba.. 7.572<br />
Por abajo lo que se ve, momento clave para tener una continuidad a medio o dibujar el escenario propuesto<br /><br /><br />
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<a href="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/357393Grafico.jpg" imageanchor="1" style="margin-left: 1em; margin-right: 1em;"><img border="0" height="116" src="http://www.pcbolsa.com/FilesCompartir/357393Grafico.jpg" width="320" /></a></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: center;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
P.D. Me voy unos días fuera y no se si podré conectarme. (lo más seguro es que no pueda con pc, y no pueda actualizar blog. Con el móvil, cuando pueda, dejaré algunos datos)</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
SEÑORES MUCHA SUERTE y hasta Septiembre.</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
Nos esperan tiempos interesantes en estas dos semanas, como decía un sabio, no me hubiera gustado vivir estos tiempos "tan interesantes".</div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
<br /></div>
<div class="separator" style="clear: both; text-align: left;">
A ver como se arregla esto en los próximos días, y que sea con el menor coste social.</div>
<br />


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Metemos un corto en Google y otro en Amazon.

Ya sé que no se debe ir contra el mercado que ahora está muy fuerte pero el SP está pegado al techo, Amazon está pegado al techo y brutalmente sobrevalorada financieramente y técnicamente. Respecto a Google, está en techo clarísimo y lleva 100 dolares de subida en un mes. Un 20% aprox en un valor que capitaliza más de 200.000 millones de euros es crear una Iberdrola de la nada (que por cierto, gana un tercio de lo que gana Google). Creo que el r/r es favorable siendo descendente el volumen en los últimos días si bien está muy claro que el nivel de intervención en el mercado es muy importante.


----------



## Claca (16 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bankia llevaba cayendo un 87% desde el precio de salida, y de hecho tras este rebote todavía mantiene un llamativo 70% a la baja, no es ninguna maravilla, precisamente.
> 
> Sector bancario europeo (600 BANKS):
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> Bancos de momento ni con un palo, pero nunca se sabe, porque si rompen dejarían espacio a otro pico importante de subida. Para los del IBEX, las referencias son 5,55 en SAN y 5,94 en BBVA, estaríamos hablando de casi un 10% adicional de subida si las superan... Yo desde luego con la configuración actual del precio no espero que sea lo que suceda, pero si pasa, independientemente de lo que nos diga el corazón, habría que actuar en consecuencia.



En resistencia, no hay que esperar la ruptura, pero si se produce, sin duda tenemos que aceptarla:







Ahora el gráfico nos dice que los más probable son subidas, pensemos lo que pensemos de la situación financiera en Europa. Estas semanas vamos a ir buscando en primer lugar el fibo 61% y la directriz alcista que frenó las subidas en el pasado, aunque seguramente no se quedé ahí y supere el nivel.

Los bancos españoles cerraban hoy prácticamente en las referencias que comentaba que de traspasarse desencadenarían otro tramo al alza, pero por la inercia que llevan, se pueden dar ya por finiquitadas. No obstante, quiero señalar lo lejos que estamos de haber hecho suelo, quiero decir, SUELO. En el rectángulo azul recojo lo que simplemente es una corrección natural a una bajada tan brusca como la que vivimos en 2011. Todavía queda mucha peli por delante, pero tenemos que ser conscientes de lo que nos toca vivir en cada momento.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ago 2012)

Buen descanso sr FranR.

Les voy leyendo aunque este fuera estos días

El primo del gato que tanto me gusto al principio, ahora casi no nos deleita con su presencia, ¡otro amor veraniego perdido!


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Netflix debería estar cerca o muy cerca de caer. No obstante, habría que proteger la posición hasta 67. Parece difícil pensar que fuera hasta 80 a cerrar el hueco. Pero para eso está el stop.


----------



## FranR (16 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buen descanso sr FranR.
> 
> Les voy leyendo aunque este fuera estos días
> 
> El primo del gato que tanto me gusto al principio, ahora casi no nos deleita con su presencia, ¡otro amor veraniego perdido!



Hasta cariño que le hemos cogido al plimo








Yo me lo llevaba a mi casa y todo... ::

Y no es descanso Hamijo...:


----------



## Janus (16 Ago 2012)

Vean la manipulación que hay en Alpha Natural en timeframe de minutos. Sobran comentarios. Hay chicha ahí, muchos intereses.


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Para un dia que sube ibe...Me voy a dar un gusto para el cuerpo..(es el video de la junta de 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0eGtJ87ljgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca se puede hacer seguidismo al precio, nunca. En este caso había que esperar al recorte que, efectivamente, lo acercó hasta la zona 14. Otra cosa hubiera supuesto un 6% de recorte, algo difícilmente asumible en la mayoría de operativas y que hubiera comprometido una posición ganadora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maestro como ves iberdrola??


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

Sabadell, activado, después del corregir al tick al fibo del 50%, el objetivo al superar los 1,60 con objetivo los 1,79 muy claros.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

Sacyr (uno de los valores más castigados por nuestras intuiciones y el propio mercado), presumible se debe ir a los 1,58 € siguiendo el 2º impulso de fibonacci y el canal marcado


----------



## delmundo (16 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sacyr (uno de los valores más castigados por nuestras intuiciones y el propio mercado), presumible se debe ir a los 1,58 € siguiendo el 2º impulso de fibonacci y el canal marcado




Perdone, seria tan amable de decirme como pone el 2º impulso de Fibonacci? Es que en mi operativa sólo lo utilizo uno :: Me interesa. 


Gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ago 2012)

delmundo dijo:


> Perdone, seria tan amable de decirme como pone el 2º impulso de Fibonacci? Es que en mi operativa sólo lo utilizo uno :: Me interesa.
> 
> 
> Gracias.



Ya le contesto yo, 

Desde el fibo proyecta otro impulso del mismo tamaño. Una vez que supera el máximo anterior, queda activado este segundo impulso. 

si el maestro quiere añadir/corregir algo ....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

Los impulsos de fibonacci pueden ser hasta 3 con una estructura de dilatación añadida que se calcula realizando un impulso cuyo 61,8% sea al fin del primer impulso.
A ver, los impulsos de fibonacci seguros son 2 en tendencia primaria y 3 si se suma la tendencia principal a la secundaria. Se trata simplemente de una representación de las ondas de elliot +-. Estamos en tendencia secundaria después de un suelo, por lo que lo lógico seria realizar 2 impulsos seguros realizando 4 ondas de elliot y que hubiese un fallo en la 5ª onda a modo de doble techo o cresta de gallo con fallo de objetivo.
Los impulsos se dibujan a partir de los fibos de corrección con otro del mismo tamaño, si corrige al tick, suelen ser una señal realmente interesante, y si corrige en la zona del 38,2% o un fibo todavía menor (no los uso, pero los hay) suelen ser señal muy clara de activación cuando superan el máximo de la estructura.
Estas semanas se han realizado muchisimos de casi todos los valores del mercado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

El del sabadell es por ejemplo, al tick del 50%.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

Bankinter, ha cumplido el objetivo, pero dada la vela formada (marubozu, claro) debería seguir subiendo como mínimo hasta tocar la media de 200. Bueno, en realidad, dado el canal roto en el ibex, deberíamos subir incluso más arriba


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

El ibex ha roto un canal de 1300 ptos, la teoria nos dice que deberiamos irnos muy cerca de los 8500. Tenemos 3 paradas: los 7475 ptos, los 7530 ptos y los 7900 antes de llegar a los 8500. Yo creo que la zona clave es el fibo del 50% de la estructura de mayor rango en los 7475 y el choce con la media de 200 en los 7530, Si los superamos, via libre hasta los 7900. De todas formas, al loro, que nos iremos en el medio-largo plazo por debajo de los 5000, de los 4000 y creo que de los 3000 (mi impresión es que llegaremos hasta 2850 a largo plazo).


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El ibex ha roto un canal de 1300 ptos, la teoria nos dice que deberiamos irnos muy cerca de los 8500. Tenemos 3 paradas: los 7475 ptos, los 7530 ptos y los 7900 antes de llegar a los 8500. Yo creo que la zona clave es el fibo del 50% de la estructura de mayor rango en los 7475 y el choce con la media de 200 en los 7530, Si los superamos, via libre hasta los 7900. De todas formas, al loro, que nos iremos en el medio-largo plazo por debajo de los 5000, de los 4000 y creo que de los 3000 (mi impresión es que llegaremos hasta 2850 a largo plazo).



Da gusto leerle, me ha levantado el ánimo ::

Un abrazo, compañero.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Ago 2012)

Y que tal el volumen? Porque mucho grafico tecnico augurando subidas, pero en un indice chicharrero como el IBEX, con los cortos suspendidos, esta subida puede durar un plis, por mucha resistencia que se rompa..


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Da gusto leerle, me ha levantado el ánimo ::
> 
> Un abrazo, compañero.



Te ha levantado el animo por poner que a largo plazo nos iremos a 2800? Cuanta ruina mereceis muchos...


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ierno-que-fije-precios-buenos-banco-malo.html

Janus me comentaba esta tarde: "Estos HDLGP los colocarán en el Bamco Malo a un precio superior al que tienen provisionado y encima sacarán beneficios a costa del lomo del contribuyente"


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y que tal el volumen? Porque mucho grafico tecnico augurando subidas, pero en un indice chicharrero como el IBEX, con los cortos suspendidos, esta subida puede durar un plis, por mucha resistencia que se rompa..



La subida durará poco antes de volver a entrar en el canal y luego volver a subir (suele ocurrir que vuelven a entrar en zona de desactivación de los objetivos activados, pero tiene tiempo para cumplir objetivos). De todas formas, yo a partir de 7500 ya iría liquidando la cartera, ya habrá tiempo y esta subida nos beneficia para tener en el futuro mayor recorrido en los cortos cuando así sea posible (no olvidemos por ejemplo que santander la esperaremos sobre los 3 € en el medio-largo plzo).


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Te ha levantado el animo por poner que a largo plazo nos iremos a 2800? Cuanta ruina mereceis muchos...



¿qué, está pillado o eres larguista de esos especulatas?.

A ver si te queda claro, se necesita depurar todo este puto casino que nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Si no se hace, seguiremos igual ..... aunque a algunos les pueda favorecer.

Mientras primero se llegue a la depuración, *menos se sufrirá*.

Cuida de tu ruina, de la mía ya cuido yo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Te ha levantado el animo por poner que a largo plazo nos iremos a 2800? Cuanta ruina mereceis muchos...



Este hilo es guanoso por naturaleza. El día que hay guano se llenan 50 páginas y los días como hoy, en este hilo se ven bolas de pelusa como en los pueblos del oeste. 

Pero no se preocupe, los 2800 no se verán.Y de verse sería dentro de muchos años.


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2012)

Colectivo Burbuja on USTREAM: .

colectivo burbuja LIVE 

ahora mismo 23:30


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El ibex ha roto un canal de 1300 ptos, la teoria nos dice que deberiamos irnos muy cerca de los 8500. Tenemos 3 paradas: los 7475 ptos, los 7530 ptos y los 7900 antes de llegar a los 8500. Yo creo que la zona clave es el fibo del 50% de la estructura de mayor rango en los 7475 y el choce con la media de 200 en los 7530, *Si los superamos, via libre hasta los 7900. De todas formas, al loro, que nos iremos en el medio-largo plazo por debajo de los 5000, de los 4000 y creo que de los 3000 (mi impresión es que llegaremos hasta 2850 a largo plazo).*



Has vuelto de entre las sombras para vaticinarnos el guanuuuus maximus!!! 

Bienvenido de vuelta, tus aportaciones se agradecen mucho (así como las de otros miembros, Bertok, Janus, Piratilla, Claca, Ponzi, etc, y las aportaciones cómicas tb son muy agradables )

P.D.: Espero que para cuando empiece a bajar dejen de nuevo los cortos... (marvadoh ejpeculador).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Te ha levantado el animo por poner que a largo plazo nos iremos a 2800? Cuanta ruina mereceis muchos...



Si, hemos activado un objetivo bajista de un canal alcista del ibex en gráfico semanal (tb lo puedo demostrar con estructuras de impulso mediante una estructura de dilatación), algo que va muy en la línea de la teoria del AT.





No te olvides que la apuesta es los cortos, tenemos que caer minimo a la zona de 5200 a 4700 como nada, estamos subiendo para engañar como ocurrió entre octubre y enero (luego se retiraron la prohibición de cortos y pasó lo que pasó), y para mi, el país está condenado a que caigan los beneficios de nuestras empresas del ibex (la banca principalmente que tendrá que vender inmobiliario a fondos perdiendo sobre su valor en libros), además, en marzo rondaremos el 30% de paro. Que no, que estamos muy mal.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué, está pillado o eres larguista de esos especulatas?.
> 
> A ver si te queda claro, se necesita depurar todo este puto casino que nos ha llevado hasta donde estamos. Si no se hace, seguiremos igual ..... aunque a algunos les pueda favorecer.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que soy larguista y estoy pillado a 6,6 en el BBV y como yo muchisima gente que no utilizamos la bolsa como si fuera un casino como haceis algunos.


----------



## tarrito (16 Ago 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Has vuelto de entre las sombras para vaticinarnos el guanuuuus maximus!!!
> 
> Bienvenido de vuelta, tus aportaciones se agradecen mucho (así como las de otros miembros, Bertok, Janus, Piratilla, Claca, Ponzi, etc, y las aportaciones cómicas tb son muy agradables )
> 
> P.D.: Espero que para cuando empiece a bajar dejen de nuevo los cortos... (marvadoh ejpeculador).



a ver, 1 respect! el "piratilla" va en la parte cómica :rolleye:

y se ha dejado al Jato en la parte "güena" :ouch:


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, hemos activado un objetivo bajista de un canal alcista del ibex en gráfico semanal (tb lo puedo demostrar con estructuras de impulso mediante una estructura de dilatación), algo que va muy en la línea de la teoria del AT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le enseñes. Toda tendencia primaria bajista necesita un primo para que la trituradora haga su trabajo.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, hemos activado un objetivo bajista de un canal alcista del ibex en gráfico semanal (tb lo puedo demostrar con estructuras de impulso mediante una estructura de dilatación), algo que va muy en la línea de la teoria del AT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ni puta idea, la banca una vez provisionado y hablo de BBVA y SAN tirarán como un cohete, ya lo verá usted.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por supuesto que soy larguista y estoy pillado a 6,6 en el BBV y como yo muchisima gente que no utilizamos la bolsa como si fuera un casino como haceis algunos.



Piensa un poco, si la has comprado a 6,6€ en la tendencia primaria que lleva, *sí que estas utilizando la bolsa como un casino*.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No le enseñes. Toda tendencia primaria bajista necesita un primo para que la trituradora haga su trabajo.



Llevo con las acciones mas de un año, no quiero ni tengo intencion de especular con ellas. Gracias a dios en mi negocio REAL no jugamos a timar a los primos.


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Llevo con las acciones mas de un año, no quiero ni tengo intencion de especular con ellas. Gracias a dios en mi negocio REAL no jugamos a timar a los primos.



Tranquilo, si eres larguista terminarás recuperando el precio y tal vez la inflación acumulada en los años.

Lo que no recuperarás es el coste-oportunidad.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Piensa un poco, si la has comprado a 6,6€ en la tendencia primaria que lleva, *sí que estas utilizando la bolsa como un casino*.



Que va, realmente era como un lugar donde intentar rentabilizar a largo plazo un dinero. Sin grandes pretensiones y de momento mal negocio.

Como yo mucha gente que curra e intenta utilizar la bolsa como un lugar donde invertir los ahorros. Lástima que las maquinitas de alta frecuencia y especuladores jodan a tanta gente (materias primas, pequeños ahorradores..)


----------



## bertok (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que va, realmente era como un lugar donde intentar rentabilizar a largo plazo un dinero. Sin grandes pretensiones y de momento mal negocio.
> 
> Como yo mucha gente que curra e *intenta utilizar la bolsa como un lugar donde invertir los ahorros*. Lástima que las maquinitas de alta frecuencia y especuladores jodan a tanta gente (materias primas, pequeños ahorradores..)



Sin acritud :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, has elegido mal sitio. La bolsa está hecha para que las manos fuertes se queden con tu dinero (léelo 20 veces).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ni puta idea, la banca una vez provisionado y hablo de BBVA y SAN tirarán como un cohete, ya lo verá usted.



Bertok, colgué mal el gráfico, era éste el que quería mostrar: 





Estamos entrando en el canal de nuevo, reforzando la tendencia bajista aunque parezca al contrario (es más fuerte con estos ajustes que si siguiese bajando haciendo una vuelta en V). Creo que nos iremos por abajo de 5000 sinceramente.


----------



## optimistic1985 (16 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sin acritud :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:, has elegido mal sitio. La bolsa está hecha para que las manos fuertes se queden con tu dinero (léelo 20 veces).



Efectivamente, mal negocio elegí. La bolsa viene a ser un nido de garrapatas, eso lo deberia haber tenido claro.


----------



## Claca (16 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Que va, realmente era como un lugar donde intentar rentabilizar a largo plazo un dinero. Sin grandes pretensiones y de momento mal negocio.
> 
> Como yo mucha gente que curra e intenta utilizar la bolsa como un lugar donde invertir los ahorros. Lástima que las maquinitas de alta frecuencia y especuladores jodan a tanta gente (materias primas, pequeños ahorradores..)



Las máquinas y especuladores quieren lo mismo que tú: ganar dinero. Seguro que si el BBVA llegase mañana a los 12 euros no tendrías ningún remordimiento al venderlas a otra pobre persona a ese precio tan superior ¿verdad?

No te engañes, la bolsa es un juego con unas reglas muy claras y muy poco favorables al pequeño especulador, aún con ese mismo objetivo en común. Lo que sí tiene es que es honesto en sus principios, pues sólo empiezas a jugar cuando decidides meter tu pasta en el tablero, nunca antes, y siempre de propia voluntad. Si reconoces esto, puedes hacer dos cosas:

a) Culpar al mundo de tu decisión de entrar en bolsa, cagándote en quién quieras para sentirte mejor.

b) Aprovechar este hilo para intentar aprender algo, de forma que tus probabilidades de éxito aumenten de cara al futuro.

Tú decides, pero yo no te recomiendo la primera opción


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ago 2012)

Mirar, este gráfico me gusta ponerlo mucho, para no perder el punto de mira real de las cosas. Es Santander con un doble techo y un canal muy claros rotos con el objetivo en torno a los 3 € (menos el dividendo que vaya repartiendo). Repito, que aún queda un buen cacho para tocar suelo en este país pienso.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Ni puta idea, la banca una vez provisionado y hablo de BBVA y SAN tirarán como un cohete, ya lo verá usted.



Cuando se negocie una quita de deuda publica al estado español, BBVA y SAN se hundiran. Y esto pasará pronto.


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mirar, este gráfico me gusta ponerlo mucho, para no perder el punto de mira real de las cosas. Es Santander con un doble techo y un canal muy claros rotos con el objetivo en torno a los 3 € (menos el dividendo que vaya repartiendo). Repito, que aún queda un buen cacho para tocar suelo en este país pienso.



Todavía se marca un doble techo en los 6€ y nos marca un objetivo en los 2 €uretes.
(Alguno decía que la veríamos en 1,XX)


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por supuesto que soy larguista y estoy pillado a 6,6 en el BBV y como yo muchisima gente que no utilizamos la bolsa como si fuera un casino como haceis algunos.



Voy a enseñarte una cosa...Mira las fechas.. Vendí BBVA en Abril de 2009 después de recuperar parte de una buena caída en Marzo de 2009. Tan solo 7 meses después estaba a 12




Ahora mira las fechas de Repsol...y fíjate como se comporto en 2009 y en 2012




En bolsa el dinero de verdad esta a medio y largo plazo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

pero bueno, aqui cada uno que pronóstique lo que quiera, faltaria más (a 9 € veiamos telefónica hace casi un año, nos decían que si los flujos de circulante, que si cobraban todos los meses, que si tal, que si tenía un dividendo impresionante y que a 9 € tendría un dividendo del 15 o el 18% y tal, al final creo que el dividendo ha quedado algo más bajo me parece..). En todo caso, pienso que subiremos aún más por eso, pq hay que engañar a muchos y todavía me imagino que no verán el carro lleno, y para eso hay que pintar el futuro muy bonito. Esta subida refuerza la próxima bajada.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando se negocie una quita de deuda publica al estado español, BBVA y SAN se hundiran. Y esto pasará pronto.



Entre 12 y 18 meses, creo yo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Todavía se marca un doble techo en los 6€ y nos marca un objetivo en los 2 €uretes.
> (Alguno decía que la veríamos en 1,XX)



Es cierto TenienteDan, muchas gracias.


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ago 2012)

No entiendo.

¿A partir de qué nivel de deuda sobre PIB estáis suponiendo que es inevitable una quita?
¿Con una deuda sobre PIB del 90% y un déficit del 8% vamos a llegar a ese nivel en 12 o 18 meses?

¿Cómo es que Italia no ha quebrado ya entonces?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo.
> 
> ¿A partir de qué nivel de deuda sobre PIB estáis suponiendo que es inevitable una quita?
> ¿Con una deuda sobre PIB del 90% y un déficit del 8% vamos a llegar a ese nivel en 12 o 18 meses?
> ...



yo creo que hay niveles de deuda que te hacen imposible reducir tu deficit público (los intereses forman parte del déficit creo). Es decir, aunque reduzca el déficit corriente no financiero, si tu deuda y los tipos de colocación suben, por mucho que reduzcas via gasto corriente, el gasto financiero se come esa reducción. 900 mil millones a un coste medio de la deuda del 5% supongamos ya tirando por lo bajo ya que el grueso de colocación suele ser bonos y obligaciones con mayores rendimientos, serían 45.000 millones anuales, que se comería entre 10-12 mil millones de lo que se pretende reducir, con lo que la quita tiene que darse sí o sí. Qué ocurre? que aunque haya quita del 50-60 o tal %, los acreedores compran la deuda a largo plazo elevando bestialmente los diferenciales de los bonos a mayor plazo (la prima de riesgo del bono a 10 años por ejemplo ) para asegurarse retornos que compensen esas quitas, de ahí que veas las prima de riesgo de Grecia o Portugal en niveles altísimos, que tb visitará España poco a poco.
Alemania quiere mantener a Grecia, Portugal y tal en los mercados hasta cierto punto para que le compense ir cobrando un nivel de intereses que no le perjudique las posibles quitas que se produzcan, pero sabe que no le interese tener a estos países como socios económicos en el largo plazo.


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ago 2012)

El coste medio de la deuda en este momento es del 4,11%

http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/03.pdf

Por otro lado, ¿para qué financiarse con obligaciones a 10 años al 7% si podemos hacerlo con letras a un año al 4%?

¿Y por qué no ha quebrado ya Italia, que tiene una deuda sobre PIB bastante más grande que nosotros?

Lo siento, sigo sin verlo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> El coste medio de la deuda en este momento es del 4,11%
> 
> http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/03.pdf
> 
> ...



Porque más o menos el retorno del capital más intereses es imposible sobre las cotas de que estás hablando si no existe crecimiento.

El Tesoro está solicitando dinero para pagar gastos corrientes y devolver intereses de otros vencimientos.
No se está endeudando para crear crecimiento y/o riqueza.

Da igual el 7% a 10 años que 4% a 1 año, estamos al límite.
Sin la ayuda encubierta del BCE sea con colateral del que sea, sea inyección de liquidez. 
Sin esa ayuda la economía española colapsaría en segundos.

He leido ya varias veces que porque no nos endeudamos a corto al 4%.
Se puede hacer, y se está haciendo, pero todo tiene un límite. 
Los mercados van forzando la máquina. 
Ven que hay un muerto que puede pagar un 4% (porque el BCE no quiere que caiga aún y va ayudando), pués pedimos un 4,5% en el secundario, con lo que la siguiente emisión debe superar el 4,5%, si no no la compro.

Pero para poder pagar un 4% al cabo de un año ¿Qué debe hacer un Gobierno?, pués debe invertir ese dinero en algo que le rente un 4% pero para miles de millones......y eso como se consigue, pués especulando como hacen los mercados.
Porque pocas veces se puede conseguir un retorno del 4% en un año para miles de millones. Y ya del todo imposible si esas emisiones que requieren un 4% son para pagar gastos corrientes.

Además de una economía en Depresión con un paro del 25% y subiendo,¿ de donde se va a sacar una rentabilidad del 4%?.... sin crecer, sin crear industria, ni tejido productivo.

No se puede.

Todo los demás, son el Arcangel San Gabriel y su caballo.


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2012)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y que tal el volumen? Porque mucho grafico tecnico augurando subidas, pero en un indice chicharrero como el IBEX, con los cortos suspendidos, esta subida puede durar un plis, por mucha resistencia que se rompa..



Precisamente lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que un índice chicharrero como el IBEX, con tanta información negativa a su alrededor, ha logrado romper resistencias. Lo que nos está diciendo es que está mucho más fuerte de lo que parece, de otro modo con tanto en contra no habría logrado superarlas ¿no?

Luego, si esto es verdad, nos hemos de preocupar que los soportes aguanten, porque mientras sea así los objetivos se irán alcanzando. Si ahora, por decir algo -aunque muy probable-, la gente se empieza a subir al carro, será totalmente normal un recorte que nos recuerde la situación de fondo y que nos haga huir de las posiciones largas, pero si las referencias aguantan sólo será un movimiento de desparasitación, ver como ejemplo el reciente caso de REPSOL que he comentado. 

Entonces sólo queda identificar cuáles son esos niveles y no perderlos de vista, calculando de este modo cuándo nos sale a cuenta entrar o salir del mercado. Ahora estaría bien colgar un gráfico del IBEX, pero no son horas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Por supuesto que soy larguista y estoy pillado a 6,6 en el BBV y como yo muchisima gente que no utilizamos la bolsa como si fuera un casino como haceis algunos.



Esto me suena, sin acritud ninguna, a los propietarios de preferentes, los pasapiseros, sellitos...

Ls posibilidad de perder no existe, solo ganar dinero sin hacer nada ni arriesgar nada. Luego son los primeros en despotricar contra l capitalismo y demás.

Le ruego que no se lo tome como algo personal, ya que es sólo una impresión sobre su comentario. 



Monlovi dijo:


> a ver, 1 respect! el "piratilla" va en la parte cómica :rolleye:
> 
> y se ha dejado al Jato en la parte "güena" :ouch:



Et tu quoque Mon.... :ouch:



Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser vago, flojo, perropulgoso, holgazán cierrabares, concejal de pueblo o ministro de vivienda para no colgar un mísero gráfico del ibex a las 3:30 am...


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto me suena, sin acritud ninguna, a los propietarios de preferentes, los pasapiseros, sellitos...
> 
> Ls posibilidad de perder no existe, solo ganar dinero sin hacer nada ni arriesgar nada. Luego son los primeros en despotricar contra l capitalismo y demás.
> 
> ...



Jeje pues es una impresión muy equivocada, perder dinero... Se puede perder. Otra cosa es ver como algunos desean la ruina de muchos.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Iba yo a responder al Sr. Optimistic, pero el Sr. Clackerty se me ha adelantado con un estupendo post, al que tengo poco más que añadir.

Sólo decir, que desde luego no comprendo ni comparto que una persona, quien sea, pueda establecer con su criterio personal qué es un "uso bueno" de la bolsa, y un "uso malo de garrapatas". 

Como bien ha dicho Claca, las reglas del tablero son clarísimas, y la decisión de participar, personal e íntima de cada cual consigo mismo. 

Si luego Manolete resulta que no sabe torear y le coge el toro, ponerse entonces a despotricar contra el resto de participantes, pues chico, qué decir.... no le veo mucho sentido, honestamente.

Existen multitud de vehículos de inversión "low risk" donde te garantizan el principal, esto es, sin sustos. Si no queremos o no podemos enfrentar al mercado, tal vez merecería la pena echarles un ojo, si tenemos algo de platita y no queremos dejarla en el banco.



Claca dijo:


> Las máquinas y especuladores quieren lo mismo que tú: ganar dinero. Seguro que si el BBVA llegase mañana a los 12 euros no tendrías ningún remordimiento al venderlas a otra pobre persona a ese precio tan superior ¿verdad?
> 
> No te engañes, la bolsa es un juego con unas reglas muy claras y muy poco favorables al pequeño especulador, aún con ese mismo objetivo en común. Lo que sí tiene es que es honesto en sus principios, pues sólo empiezas a jugar cuando decidides meter tu pasta en el tablero, nunca antes, y siempre de propia voluntad. Si reconoces esto, puedes hacer dos cosas:
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, DON Piratón... "El Legado de Bourne" está ya exhibiéndose en las salas españolas desde esta semana... ¿ irá Ud. a verla con Vivomuriente ?


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> El coste medio de la deuda en este momento es del 4,11%
> 
> http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/03.pdf
> 
> ...



Te lo ha posteado Caronte. La clave está en el crecimiento y todo el mundo sabe que en los próximos 5 años el crecimiento será paupérimo o negativo.

La deuda nos ahoga. El punto de no retorno ya pasó y toca reducir el presupuesto de gastos y aplicar un SINPA.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Jeje pues es una impresión muy equivocada, perder dinero... Se puede perder. Otra cosa es ver como algunos desean la ruina de muchos.



Creo que nos malinterpreta, al menos un poquito. Yo no deseo que el ibex baje porque si, para fastidiar a los larguistas como fin. Por un lado creo, por mis conosimientos y mi FED, que el ibex se va a los infiernos por fundamentales y por TECNICO. Obviamente me puedo equivocar. Y ciertamente por otro lo deseo, y como le he dicho no por fastidiar, sino por que es la única forma de quitarnos de encima a las verdaderas garrapatas, la castuza empresaria que domina nuestra sociedad.



pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, DON Piratón... "El Legado de Bourne" está ya exhibiéndose en las salas españolas desde esta semana... ¿ irá Ud. a verla con Vivomuriente ?



Jaja! No creo, que después del megahit youtubero de nuestro amigo bornedebateria, pueda ver esa pelicula sin imaginarme al prota decir chf/peofalete 07072 24'2842 :: Eso si, verla con VM sería rechulón!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2012)

ayer leyendo el post de Pecata me decidí a entrar en SAN en los 5.49, por lo tnato ahora una ligeras plusvalias, pero que hacer????? puede llegar a los 5.9 que he leido por algun lado?


----------



## Navarrorum (17 Ago 2012)

Buenos días:

Yo por informar. Consultando el indice Konkorde, en la mayoria de los valores hace al menos tres dias que los leones han abandonado el mercado y está llenisimo de gacelerio todos los valores. Eso sumado al poco volumen....miedo me da.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ayer leyendo el post de Pecata me decidí a entrar en SAN en los 5.49, por lo tnato ahora una ligeras plusvalias, pero que hacer????? puede llegar a los 5.9 que he leido por algun lado?



De momento, SL para proteger la entrada.
Y para la próxima vez, ¡no me haga caso a mi, insensato!

Edito: ya la tienes en 5,65


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

*envidia cochinisima*

<iframe width="1280" height="720" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/m41GEBJPne4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## sr.anus (17 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias a todos, esta claro que la gran mayoria busca la purificacion del ibex, pero vamos a aprovechar estos empujones para sacar algun eurillo. Hasta donde nos llevaria este impulso?


----------



## Navarrorum (17 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos, esta claro que la gran mayoria busca la purificacion del ibex, pero vamos a aprovechar estos empujones para sacar algun eurillo. Hasta donde nos llevaria este impulso?



Tiene que corregir y hoy se debe llevar la mitad del impulso de ayer al finalizar la jornada si lo queremos subir piano piano o moriremos cien y cientos de veces...


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> El coste medio de la deuda en este momento es del 4,11%
> 
> http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/home/estadistica/03.pdf
> 
> ...



Porque con letras a un año has de devolver el principal a un año vista. Quicir (aunque la deuda a un año vaya con descuento la idea es la misma):
- Año 2012, pido 100 al 4% y un año. En el 2013 he de buscar 104 para estar al dia.
- Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años. En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia, ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Porque con letras a un año has de devolver el principal a un año vista. Quicir (aunque la deuda a un año vaya con descuento la idea es la misma):
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 4% y un año. En el 2013 he de buscar 104 para estar al dia.
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años. En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia, ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.



Eso es, el pufo para los siguientes. ::


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

Aparte de eso hay una idea general sobre la financiacion. Si necesito pasta a corto plazo, pido a corto plazo, si la necesito a largo pido a largo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias!!! ibe a 3,36 ya llevo un +7,5%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Viernes terminal :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (17 Ago 2012)

a repsol le queda poco recorrido, va directo a cerrar el hueco dejado el 16-17 abril. En mi humilde opinion


Por cierto sl saltado en gas natural 320 eurapios para la mochila no me da para el fin de semana pero si para algun detalle


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias!!! ibe a 3,36 ya llevo un +7,5%



Buen aguante, me salí a 3.03 habiendo entrado en 2.71


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Buen aguante, me salí a 3.03 habiendo entrado en 2.71



Te llevaste un buen %. Yo estoy mas arriba, con dos entradas tengo un precio medio de 3,08. Se que vale mas pero no se si aguantare mucho mas....Buff como pican las plusvalias en el bolsillo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Chinazo, ya que está por aqui...usted no tendrá aún contactos frescos en el nikki beach o en el oceanclub????? :baba:


----------



## nombre (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Porque con letras a un año has de devolver el principal a un año vista. Quicir (aunque la deuda a un año vaya con descuento la idea es la misma):
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 4% y un año. En el 2013 he de buscar 104 para estar al dia.
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años. En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia, ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.





Yo tenía entendido que se pagan intereses al inicio, y el principal al final, pero al verlo escrito me entran dudas. por un cochino 3% aplazo a diez años el principal y tal como esta el patio lo veo hasta barato :

Y ya de paso al más puro estilo pepitil meto el coche incluido en la hipoteca(el interes inicial)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias,

he leido solo las ultimas paginas solo. No se si el HONORABLE ha puesto italianas, las ha puesto? donde?

Claca we love you.

Sr.Optimistic es usted larguista en un banco...........español, no hay nada mas que decir.

PD: Pague la luz, aunque a este ritmo me da para pagarla unos meses mas, asi que habra que volver esta tarde al mercao. Voy a comprar iberdrolillas porque a este ritmo yo solo les pago la deuda.
Con esto no pago ni 4 meses, es medio normal esto? un clan gitano se ha conectado a mi casa?


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entre 12 y 18 meses, creo yo.



En los ultimos test de stress de la banca ya se descontaba con una quita del 12%. Si es menor tendran que hacer ampliaciones de capital, pero cuando sea mayor les afectará, hasta el punto que tendran que dejar de dar dividendos, pero emitiendo mas papelitos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, ya que está por aqui...usted no tendrá aún contactos frescos en el nikki beach o en el oceanclub????? :baba:



Oceanclub mejor para su cartera. Y no, usted alli no ligara, luego hay que soltar billetes. O puede pensar que es para que se compre el desayuno.
Vaya a trocadero playa y diga que paga Fernando de Guarnieri. Rapidamente diga eso y marchese muy rapido, si le comienzan a gritar no se preocupe es como se suele despedir alli a la gente.


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

Las letras a un año funcional al descuento. Quicir, si son al 4% tu pagas 96 y te devuelven 100 a la madurez del prestamo.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Porque con letras a un año has de devolver el principal a un año vista. Quicir (aunque la deuda a un año vaya con descuento la idea es la misma):
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 4% y un año. En el 2013 he de buscar 104 para estar al dia.
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años. En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia, ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.



El interes es tan alto porque estan descontando la quita, que puede rondar el 12% que es la cifra que le pusieron para hacer los test de stress.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, ha cumplido el objetivo, pero dada la vela formada (marubozu, claro) debería seguir subiendo como mínimo hasta tocar la media de 200. Bueno, en realidad, dado el canal roto en el ibex, deberíamos subir incluso más arriba



Hasta 3.497?


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El interes es tan alto porque estan descontando la quita, que puede rondar el 12% que es la cifra que le pusieron para hacer los test de stress.



La quita, de existir, sería mayor. ¿y las aseguradoras que tienen deuda pública y no han tenido que provisionar?.

Me da la sensación que es otra pelota hacia adelante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Oceanclub mejor para su cartera. Y no, usted alli no ligara, luego hay que soltar billetes. O puede pensar que es para que se compre el desayuno.
> Vaya a trocadero playa y diga que paga Fernando de Guarnieri. Rapidamente diga eso y marchese muy rapido, si le comienzan a gritar no se preocupe es como se suele despedir alli a la gente.



Yo tengo entendido que los taxis en marbella que dejan a las chicas en sus casas por las mañanas son especialmente caros...:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Comprad bancos, que se acaban

"Tasa morosidad banca española sube del 8,95% al 9,42% en junio, nuevo récord histórico."


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Si va, cuando este tumbado y observe a todas las mujeres de alli, piense que si tuviera en el bolsillo una accion de apple, no creo yo que ni la mitad se le acercaran...

Marbella, aunque ahora en zonas como benahavis estan intentando arreglarlo, es un prostibulo gigante. Los mas decentes o no, y menos horteras estan en sotogrande.

El primer horterta yo, ehh.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La quita, de existir, sería mayor. ¿y las aseguradoras que tienen deuda pública y no han tenido que provisionar?.
> 
> Me da la sensación que es otra pelota hacia adelante.



Si es mayor, tendran que dedicar los dividendos de varios años para provisionar.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Y con una onza de horo según cotización actual, ¿da pa algo, payo ?



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si va, cuando este tumbado y observe a todas las mujeres de alli, piense que si tuviera en el bolsillo *una accion de apple*, no creo yo que ni la mitad se le acercaran...
> 
> Marbella, aunque ahora en zonas como benahavis estan intentando arreglarlo, es un prostibulo gigante. Los mas decentes o no, y menos horteras estan en sotogrande.
> 
> El primer horterta yo, ehh.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si es mayor, tendran que dedicar los dividendos de varios años para provisionar.



El Fondo de la SS, las aseguradoras con deuda pública, ...... se va a abé un follón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si va, cuando este tumbado y observe a todas las mujeres de alli, piense que si tuviera en el bolsillo una accion de apple, no creo yo que ni la mitad se le acercaran...
> 
> Marbella, aunque ahora en zonas como benahavis estan intentando arreglarlo, es un prostibulo gigante. Los mas decentes o no, y menos horteras estan en sotogrande.
> 
> El primer horterta yo, ehh.



Y yo que quería ir cargado de bankias y sacyres ::



pollastre dijo:


> Y con una onza de horo según cotización actual, ¿da pa algo, payo ?




Ustéd pal Rocio mi arma!!!


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El Fondo de la SS, las aseguradoras con deuda pública, ...... se va a abé un follón.



Si la quita es negociada tipo Grecia no saltaron los cds, lo que pasa es que hubo dos tipos de quita a los particulares y a las instituciones, las instituciones salieron mejor que los particulares que tuvieron que asumir un 70%.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Ahora el link

La morosidad de la banca española bate un nuevo récord y roza el 9,5% - elEconomista.es


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad bancos, que se acaban
> 
> "Tasa morosidad banca española sube del 8,95% al 9,42% en junio, nuevo récord histórico."



Yo no soy trucha, soy salmón porque siempre voy a contracorriente. ¿Y tú qué eres? 8:


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ago 2012)

Bertok, es igual. La prima baja y la bolsa sube, es lo que la masa quiere oir y ya esta. Volumen pirrico y bono bajando al 6,5. Prima por debajo de 500 pb.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Yo no soy trucha, soy salmón porque siempre voy a contracorriente. ¿Y tú qué eres? 8:



Sargento. 

ALWAYS IN THE FRONLINE


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Bertok, es igual. La prima baja y la bolsa sube, es lo que la masa quiere oir y ya esta. Volumen pirrico y bono bajando al 6,5. Prima por debajo de 500 pb.



Movimientos de flujos monetarios ...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Soy un culo de mal asiento...Vendi ibe a 3,33 (como baje a 3,2 le meto otro paquete)...De momento seguire con los fondos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Yo segun me han dicho amigos mios, redondearon a los 1000 eurillos. En este pais hasta las putas son mileuristas, si. De ahi en adelante claro.
Y no, no hay dato historico que demuestre que alli ligo alguien sin pagar, nadie. Lo que me llevo a pensar que o eran todas putas o se lo hacian alli.

Pero esta en precio con el resto. Copa a 25 euros, si comes unos 100 euros persona mas o menos seguro que caen. Y que no te abran ninguna botella, entonces ahi sales doblado en todos los sentidos.

Mucha gente joven, algun madurito rodeado de niñas, y muxo guiri. Ideal de la muerte, vamos.

Vamos a ilustrar porque si siempre le pedimos a claca graficos, aqui no seremos menos:






El piraton con lo vicioso que parece ira alli, y saldra trasquilao. Tas avisao.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

:8: :8: :d


guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> sargento.
> 
> Always in the fronline


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

A mi lo de gastar en putas como que no. 

Pagar por comer bien, beber bien, buen servicio y sitio agradable no me importa.
Otra cosa es el timo, una copa por 25€ ni en el Selecta hoyga! Lo cual me hace pensar que en efecto, sus amigos se hallaban en un burdel.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

Qué raro, BKIA no lidera las subidas (ni las bajadas )


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi lo de gastar en putas como que no.
> 
> Pagar por comer bien, beber bien, buen servicio y sitio agradable no me importa.
> Otra cosa es el timo, una copa por 25€ ni en el Selecta hoyga! Lo cual me hace pensar que en efecto, sus amigos se hallaban en un burdel.



Eran pagafantas first class ::


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Escenario optimista.

Bruselas ve la deuda pblica por encima del 100% del PIB en 2020,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi lo de gastar en putas como que no.
> 
> Pagar por comer bien, beber bien, buen servicio y sitio agradable no me importa.
> Otra cosa es el timo, una copa por 25€ ni en el Selecta hoyga! Lo cual me hace pensar que en efecto, sus amigos se hallaban en un burdel.



Eso es lo que es, ni mas ni menos. Y todo muy caro.

Esas 4 cosas juntas en Marbella se pagan muy caras. Buen servicio es dificil por la cantidad de gente que suele haber en los sitios mas recomendables. Trocadero es un ejemplo de esto, un 9-10 en los tres aspectos pero un servicio de suspenso.

Hablando de putillas, nuestra putilla especial, el ibex


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi lo de gastar en putas como que no.
> 
> Pagar por comer bien, beber bien, buen servicio y sitio agradable no me importa.
> Otra cosa es el timo, una copa por 25€ ni en el Selecta hoyga! Lo cual me hace pensar que en efecto, sus amigos se hallaban en un burdel.



Hum.... no sé, no lo veo necesariamente como un precio de burdel... en cualquier gin-club de medio pelo (o medio y tres cuartos) ya se paga 12 y 14€ por un gintonic a poco que sepas medianamente lo que estás pidiendo. 

Si ya te metes en alguna extravagancia, como la Monkey 47 o la Oxley, te vas a los 18€ sin mucho drama (créame, de esto sí le puedo hablar "algo" :: )

Mete Marbella y tal y tal en medio de la ecuación, unas cuantas chicas en bikini, un falso glamour mal entendido, y veo más que posible pagar 25€ por una copa para luego terminar la noche únicamente con un fapeo de alta frecuencia (HFF)


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Soy un culo de mal asiento...Vendi ibe a 3,33 (como baje a 3,2 le meto otro paquete)...De momento seguire con los fondos



Vente en cuidad con la gestora de los fondos, si quiebra lo pierdes todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mire, desde mis época recorriendo calle Elvira y Plaza nueva recibiendo invitaciones de cerveza gratis aprendí una lección. El ciudadano paga gustosamente el sobreprecio de bebidas alcohólicas en bares nocturnos y discoteques por una única y simple razón. Por la esperanza de una posible copulación. No hay otra. Si usted se pone a pensar un poco sobre lo que he dicho, es la fuerza que mueve todo el circo. ¿Por que Claca se esmera tanto en aprender de bolsa y deja de lado un poco el colegio? Pues para poder comprarse unas camisetas de Christian Audigier bien rechulonas, una Yamaha Jog y salir a vacilarle a las chavalas. :: 

Ejemplo más mundano, ¿por qué un submileurista paga un 10% de su salario en una noche de fiesta? Posibilidad de folleteo y para aumentar su ego. 

Esta es la segunda fuerza que mueve el mundo, el ego. Si con un producto consigues engañar a alguien haciéndole pensar que comprándolo es superior al que no lo tiene, tienes la gallina de los huevos de _horo_.

Más, ejemplos que unen estas dos _fuelsas_: BMW (follarines y me siento superior a los de los seat panda), ejpecular en bolsa(dinero para pagar fantas y soy _maj lijto_ que el vecino)


Bueno, sigo estudiando Java que tengo que hacer un _produsto_ que una estos dos conceptos. Ego y posibilidad de foki-foki ienso:


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Porque con letras a un año has de devolver el principal a un año vista. Quicir (aunque la deuda a un año vaya con descuento la idea es la misma):
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 4% y un año. En el 2013 he de buscar 104 para estar al dia.
> - Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años. En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia, ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.



Sería más bien así:

Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años.
En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2014 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2015 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2016 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2017 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2018 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2019 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2020 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
En el 2021 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
Y ya en el 2022 tendre que buscarme 107.

Es decir, te hipotecas más si lo pides al 7%.

Yo creo que para un 10% o un 20% no se hace una quita. Resulta más barato que el fondo de rescate compre nuestra deuda a corto plazo hasta que en dos o tres años volvamos a crecer. Hay muchos intereses cruzados, la quita no le interesa a nadie.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Sería más bien así:
> 
> Año 2012, pido 100 al 7% y diez años.
> En el 2013 he de buscar 7 para estar al dia
> ...



Queda mucho para volver a crecer ..... nos vamos a un escenario a la griega. 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

¿Vamos a ver hoy otro +4%?
Que por mi bien, es que yo también soy de las que no se dejar correr las plusvalías... de momento voy subiendo el SL pero no sé cuanto podré aguantar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire, desde mis época recorriendo calle Elvira y Plaza nueva recibiendo invitaciones de cerveza gratis aprendí una lección. El ciudadano paga gustosamente el sobreprecio de bebidas alcohólicas en bares nocturnos y discoteques por una única y simple razón. Por la esperanza de una posible copulación. No hay otra. Si usted se pone a pensar un poco sobre lo que he dicho, es la fuerza que mueve todo el circo. ¿Por que Claca se esmera tanto en aprender de bolsa y deja de lado un poco el colegio? Pues para poder comprarse unas camisetas de Christian Audigier bien rechulonas, una Yamaha Jog y salir a vacilarle a las chavalas. ::
> 
> Ejemplo más mundano, ¿por qué un submileurista paga un 10% de su salario en una noche de fiesta? Posibilidad de folleteo y para aumentar su ego.
> 
> ...



El dinero y el sexo son los puntos g del ser humano. Toda la publicidad se centra en ello. Y todo producto chorra se centro en ello, como buen producto de marketing que es.

Es la orgia egolatra del narcisismo. El yo parezco y soy. Hay muchas tesis de marketing que giran en torno a este concepto. Acceder a ser.
Un BMW, rolex, una copa en billionare o un ferretti son todos la misma cosa. Marbella a parte del lugar de partida de los tertulianos de telecinco, es un paraje donde eso es llevado a la categoria de religion.


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

Ojo que si el BBVA rompe los 6, podemos tener un nuevo patadón parriba.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Hasta 3.497?



Si, ya lo dije en el post de ayer, esa vela no era finalizadora y los niveles 3,4-3,5 serán los siguientes de la 2º descarga al ser resistencias, nivel de media de 200 ponderada y fibo importante a la vez. Por cierto, Sabadell se está acercando claramente a los objetivos de los 1,78-1,79. Yo creo que iberdrolas seguirá subiendo hasta los 3,6 primero y luego después de corregir algo hasta los 3,8 y 4,1.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Ago 2012)

.
O sea, que nos vamos a los 3.000 pero que tienen un nivelillo por tocar antes en los 17.000 y si eso luego ya lo bajan ... ::

Y mientras, Cárpatos en su web poniendo la previsión del tiempo y citas de Almudena Grandes. :

Y luego nos llaman frikis a los del HVIE35 ... :XX:


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (17 Ago 2012)

con FCC compradas a 7,15 en Julio, no sé si dar orden ya o guardarlas por si me pierdo más subidas :baba:


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, ya lo dije en el post de ayer, esa vela no era finalizadora y los niveles 3,4-3,5 serán los siguientes de la 2º descarga al ser resistencias, nivel de media de 200 ponderada y fibo importante a la vez. Por cierto, Sabadell se está acercando claramente a los objetivos de los 1,78-1,79. Yo creo que iberdrolas seguirá subiendo hasta los 3,6 primero y luego después de corregir algo hasta los 3,8 y 4,1.




Ahhhh mis iberdrolillas...Que he hecho


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Ya ha pasado el vencimiento de las 12 a ver hasta donde lo tiran....
Desde las 11:55 bajando....


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahhhh mis iberdrolillas...Que he hecho



Todavía estás a tiempo a comprar antes de que despeguen a la estratosfera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Prudencia y disfruta de las plusvis ganadas.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Ya ha pasado el vencimiento de las 12 a ver hasta donde lo tiran....
> Desde las 11:55 bajando....



Lo han llevado justo hasta los 7600 antes del vencimiento. Ahora lo van tirando ...

Luego vendrán los lloros, ajusten bien las plusvis.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Madrugón de nuevo y eso que llegamos de la disco a las 2 de la mañana.

Releo rápido el hilo y veo que nadie habla de Gamesa. Están ustedes perdidos del todo. Las Gamesas dan de comer ..... pero las putas no, aunque sean de Marbella (ese gran ejemplo de desplifarro, corrupción y inmogate) ::


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las Gamesas dan de comer ..... pero las putas no,



Hoyga, ¿por qué no puede haber putas que, además, sean magníficas cocineras? ::::


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo han llevado justo hasta los 7600 antes del vencimiento. Ahora lo van tirando ...
> 
> Luego vendrán los lloros, ajusten bien las plusvis.



Está clarísima la manipulación, sólo mirad el volumen desde las 11:50 a las 12:00 y veréis como es mucho mayor al volumen previo durante la subida. Ha entrado volumen a saco en la bajada.... Cuidado!!

(y con esto no quiero decir que no nos podamos ir a los 17.000 pero ahora mismo: Precaución)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> O sea, que nos vamos a los 3.000 pero que tienen un nivelillo por tocar antes en los 17.000 y si eso luego ya lo bajan ... ::
> 
> Y mientras, Cárpatos en su web poniendo la previsión del tiempo y citas de Almudena Grandes. :
> ...



Nos vamos a los 3000, creo, pero sin tocar antes ni los 17.000, ni los 10.000 ni los 9.000, quizás los 8500 si se cumple el objetivo del canal realizado, incluso podríamos en el mejor y + rocambolesco de los casos acercarnos a los 9.000, bajar hasta los 6.000 de nuevo y romperlos activando además un doble techo con el objetivo nuevamente en esos 3.000. A mi se me ocurren 3 formas (1 activada ya, aqui la dibujo:





, otra pendiente que podría ser el inicio de un nuevo impulso o estructura en los 7900 + su estructura de dilatación de los 3 impulsos (no lo dibujo, se puede ver facilmente como sería), y éste último supuesto del doble techo, aunque poco verosímil) de llegar a los 3.000. 
Es dificil explicarlo, como era a principios de 2011 con ibex por encima de 11.000 y telefónica cerquita de los 19, aventurarse a objetivos tan bajistas..


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía estás a tiempo a comprar antes de que despeguen a la estratosfera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Prudencia y disfruta de las plusvis ganadas.



Conformarme con 100 y pico eu cuando mi objetivo era 1000 y pico es de locos....Voy a comprarme un garrote vil con las plusvalias...No me hago responsable de los desperfectos que pueda ocasionar en la trinchera...es broma  Gracias por las felicitaciones. Poneis tantos post de radio y tantas noticias pesimistas que uno ya ve a pandoro en todas las esquinas


----------



## jayco (17 Ago 2012)

A mi este IBEX me recuerda... no se... 

[YOUTUBE]ruzRE2uztiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Conformarme con 100 y pico eu cuando mi objetivo era 1000 y pico es de locos....Voy a comprar un garrote vil para ir hacia la trinchera con muy mala leche...es broma  Gracias por las felicitaciones. Poneis tantos post de radio y tantas noticias pesimistas que uno ya ve a pandoro en todas las esquinas



Es para educar al intelecto. De lo que viene sólo se salvarán los que no tengan deudas y tengan conocimiento y prudencia.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es para educar al intelecto. De lo que viene sólo se salvarán los que no tengan deudas y tengan conocimiento y prudencia.




Estoy contigo, es mejor ser prudente y ante todo salvaguardar el patrimonio... Voy a por el macuto. Puede ser una buena salida de la trinchera salir sobre los 7000 ???


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El dinero y el sexo son los puntos g del ser humano. Toda la publicidad se centra en ello. Y todo producto chorra se centro en ello, como buen producto de marketing que es.
> 
> Es la orgia egolatra del narcisismo. El yo parezco y soy. Hay muchas tesis de marketing que giran en torno a este concepto. Acceder a ser.
> Un BMW, rolex, una copa en billionare o un ferretti son todos la misma cosa. Marbella a parte del lugar de partida de los tertulianos de telecinco, es un paraje donde eso es llevado a la categoria de religion.



Una imagen vale más que mil palabras. 







Ahí es donde se jodió España.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Está clarísima la manipulación, sólo mirad el volumen desde las 11:50 a las 12:00 y veréis como es mucho mayor al volumen previo durante la subida. Ha entrado volumen a saco en la bajada.... Cuidado!!
> 
> (y con esto no quiero decir que no nos podamos ir a los 17.000 pero ahora mismo: Precaución)



Parece que Bankia y Sacyr se ha llevado un buen mordisco...


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy contigo, es mejor ser prudente y ante todo salvaguardar el patrimonio... Voy a por el macuto. Puede ser una buena salida de la trinchera salir sobre los 7000 ???



Creo que lo más sensato es meterse en un IPF al 4% y que corra el tiempo.

En Septiembre y Octubre vamos a ver la empalada que van a meter a la población española. No se podrán hacer negocios en el país porque no habrá clientes.

A partir de ahí, que cada uno tome la opción que considere más interesante.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que lo más sensato es meterse en un IPF al 4% y que corra el tiempo.
> 
> En Septiembre y Octubre vamos a ver la empalada que van a meter a la población española. No se podrán hacer negocios en el país porque no habrá clientes.
> 
> A partir de ahí, que cada uno tome la opción que considere más interesante.




Hay empresas que cotizan aqui pero que gran parte de sus negocios estan fuera de hispakistan. Has usado alguna vez ibanesto???


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay empresas que cotizan aqui pero que gran parte de sus negocios estan fuera de hispakistan. Has usado alguna vez ibanesto???



Sí, para depósitos.

Darse de alta es un parto, pero luego funciona bien.

Lo que dices de los ingresos, ¿no lo dirás por IBE, verdad?


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ¿por qué no puede haber putas que, además, sean magníficas cocineras? ::::



Es que a mí no me gustan los huevos rotos. Las cosas bien hechas requieren dedicación full-time. Usted programa al tiempo que ve el "de luxe"?.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Parece que Bankia y Sacyr se ha llevado un buen mordisco...



Ya está bankia otra vez en la champions! :Aplauso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Gamesa es un buen ejemplo último de impulsos, corregidos al tick en fibos y con objetivo al tick igualmente. Este gráfico es de ayer, vemos como del nivel de 1-1.01 € se va a los 1,25, corrige justo al 61,8% en los 1,10, al superar los 1,25 activa un 2º impulso desde los 1,1 hasta los 1,34 que lo cumple al tick, concentra en valor en un canal que en realidad se corresponde con un fibo no utilizado y vuelve a lanzar un 3º impulso acelerado (los impulsos acelerados se dan en las ajustes fibos + cercanos) a los 1,50 que hoy cumplió. Ahora, el siguiente nivel, sería irse hasta el nivel de 1,64 por la estructura de dilatación de las otras 3.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Una imagen vale más que mil palabras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fue morirse el amigo Gil y entrar todo en barrena. Genio y figura, o es que era peor que ZijoPuta y RameroJoy?.


----------



## octan (17 Ago 2012)

Fuera de Iberdrola con nimias ganancias, de repsol con perdidas y de EON con jugosas plusvalias 

Ya compraremos otra vez cuando caigan...

Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Septiembre es un buen mes para contratar un depósito a 3 meses interesante y luego salir con cortos por ahí a pescar..


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sí, para depósitos.
> 
> Darse de alta es un parto, pero luego funciona bien.
> 
> Lo que dices de los ingresos, ¿no lo dirás por IBE, verdad?



Habia estimado que iberdrola no ganando ni un eu en España (que no se lo cree nadie a poco que mire el recibo de la luz) ganaria de forma sostenible dentro de unos años al menos 1500-2000 mill al año por su negocio internacional. Hay mas casos.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Habia estimado que iberdrola no ganando ni un eu en España (que no se lo cree nadie a poco que mire el recibo de la luz) ganaria de forma de forma sostenible al menos 2000 mill al año. Hay mas casos.



Sólo saldrá adelante el día que sea capaz de desconsolidar buena parte de la deuda.

Tal y como está ahora el mercado, sólo le comprarían a precio bajo los activos más rentables.

La veo muy peligrosa y espera a ver en qué queda finalmente la Reforma Energética. Ese será un punto importante a considerar de cara a su futuro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Lo digo pq creo que llegaremos a la cota objetivo del canal realizado con un par de ajustes pienso, luego formará techo después de la prohibición de cortos, es decir, no va a caer los valores según se levante la prohibición, andaremos formando techete pienso (que conste que ésto mismo lo comentamos para el eur/dólar hace 1 año) y luego si, después del rally adelantado navideño, al infierno. Si, al final 2013 será incluso peor que 2012..


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo saldrá adelante el día que sea capaz de desconsolidar buena parte de la deuda.
> 
> Tal y como está ahora el mercado, sólo le comprarían a precio bajo los activos más rentables.
> 
> La veo muy peligrosa y espera a ver en qué queda finalmente la Reforma Energética. Ese será un punto importante a considerar de cara a su futuro.



En el peor escenario posible no creo que gane menos de 1500 mill. Aun asi seguiria estando barata.La gente es muy pesimista con ibe igual que el mercado pero no se esta teniendo en cuenta que sus problemas tienen solucion y que es solo cuestion de tiempo


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el peor escenario posible no creo que gane menos de 1500 mill. Aun asi seguiria estando barata



Con 1.500 de beneficio y 30.000 de deuda, te las dejo todas para tí ::


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Ya está bankia otra vez en la champions! :Aplauso:



bankia rozando el descenso, qué bien se lo pasan


----------



## mecir (17 Ago 2012)

hace unas semanas posteé aquí que había metido los ahorros de mi vida comprando futuros del miniibex, ese día el ibex estaba en 6660, tuve los santos cojones de aguantar cuando cayó hasta 6000

se me apareció la virgen pq si llega a caer un poco mas lo hubiese perdido casi todo, ahora la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta y he ganado una cantidad de dinero impresionante, el sueldo de varios años

no se si este rebote tendrá mas recorrido o no, ya me da igual, me salgo con unas plusvalías indecentes

he estado a punto de perder casi todos los ahorros de mi vida y finalmente he ganado muchísimo dinero, debería estar eufórico y sin embargo tengo una sensación de alivio

ya no sufro mas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

_Prepare your asses.... again_

Industria confirma que estudia aplicar un 'cntimo verde' al gas. Ideal


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

mecir dijo:


> hace unas semanas posteé aquí que había metido los ahorros de mi vida comprando futuros del miniibex, ese día el ibex estaba en 6660, tuve los santos cojones de aguantar cuando cayó hasta 6000
> 
> se me apareció la virgen pq si llega a caer un poco mas lo hubiese perdido casi todo, ahora la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta y he ganado una cantidad de dinero impresionante, el sueldo de varios años
> 
> ...



No vuelvas a tentar a la suerte y disfruta las plusvis. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con 1.500 de beneficio y 30.000 de deuda, te las dejo todas para tí ::



Chato, IBD lo van a subir de cojones ............... con tiempo y dinero. Hace unos post has dicho algo muy interesante: "flujos de dinero".

Tienen un negocio totalmente predecible y al alza vía impuestos.

Quédate con esta idea: los partidos políticos han estado muy endeudados y no son generadores de caja, sin embargo no han quebrado por condonación de la deuda. La idea es que son igual de castuzos que en IBD (que acaban de fichar a Acebes). Ya verás las mínimas dificultades que van a tener para refinanciar continuadamente su deuda.

*Al único "campeón" energético español le van a cuidar y muy bien.*


----------



## Muttley (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fue morirse el amigo Gil y entrar todo en barrena. Genio y figura, o es que era peor que ZijoPuta y RameroJoy?.



Era igual...pero traficaba influencias con mucho más gracia. Quien no recuerda esto...

- ¨Al negro le corto el cuello. Me cago en la puta madre que parió al negro. Ya estoy harto de aguantar. Cuando no veo actitud me cargo a mi padre”, en referencia al ‘Tren’ Valencia. 

- “Es para coger una ametralladora y fusilarlos”, sobre sus jugadores. 

- “Mi error ha sido tratar a los jugadores como personas”. 

- “El Real Madrid se comporta como Uganda y Mendoza es Idi Amín”. 

- “Implantaré el método Berlusconi: el presidente decide la alineación”. 

- “Hugo Sánchez es un mercenario y está acabado”. 

- “Con la popularidad que tengo podría ser Dios”. 

- “No hablo con Alfio Basile porque nuestros horarios no coinciden: cuando yo me levanto, él se acuesta”. 

- “Yo sí he pagado primas a terceros, ¿Y qué?”. 

- “Los jugadores son figuritas de mazapán. Por mí, que se mueran”. 

- "Parecía un niño de cinco años con un revólver en las manos", sobre Andújar Oliver. 

- "Hay mafia en el arbitraje. La competición está alterada y prostituida. Te roban y no puedes hacer nada. Villar es el jefe de la mafia, es un cáncer para el mundo del fútbol. Son todos unos golfos", tras una derrota (4-2) frente al Madrid en el Bernabéu. 

- “Deseo que se mueran todos aquellos a los que les jode que yo sea rico y el Atlético líder”, el año del doblete. 

- “Eso parecía el Congo, dicho con todos los respetos. Mirabas a un lado y había cuatro negros calentando, mirabas a otro y había cinco y en el campo otros tres. Salían negros de todas partes como si fuera una máquina de churros”, tras jugar ante el Ajax en la Liga de Campeones. 

- "Núñez es pequeño, poco inteligente y bravucón. Lo suyo son siempre bravatas baratas, propias de un prepotente vacío de inteligencia. Galindo, el actor, es mucho más inteligente que él. Pero no pasa nada. Cuando vea a Núñez le doy un beso en la boca, aunque me tendré que agachar para conseguirlo" 

- Calificó al árbitro francés Michel Vautrot como “maricón” tras una eliminación europea y afirmó que se negó a fichar a Klinsmann porque “perdía aceite”. 

::


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con 1.500 de beneficio y 30.000 de deuda, te las dejo todas para tí ::



Ahora mismo 28000 mill mas 5000 mill de caja...23000 mill. Mas lo que reciban por el deficit tarifario mas la sangrada que meteran a los consumidores, antes de 5 años dejan la deuda por debajo de 20000 mill


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chato, IBD lo van a subir de cojones ............... con tiempo y dinero. Hace unos post has dicho algo muy interesante: "flujos de dinero".
> 
> Tienen un negocio totalmente predecible y al alza vía impuestos.
> 
> Quédate con esta idea: los partidos políticos han estado muy endeudados y no son generadores de caja, sin embargo no han quebrado por condonación de la deuda. La idea es que son igual de castuzos que en IBD (que acaban de fichar a Acebes). Ya verás las mínimas dificultades que van a tener para refinanciar continuadamente su deuda.



En IBE habrá que entrar porque (1) la hayan tirado en exceso o (2) nos metemos en MFBH-p.

Esperemos a Septiembre y Octubre para ver el tamaño del dildo )


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

mecir dijo:


> hace unas semanas posteé aquí que había metido los ahorros de mi vida comprando futuros del miniibex, ese día el ibex estaba en 6660, tuve los santos cojones de aguantar cuando cayó hasta 6000
> 
> se me apareció la virgen pq si llega a caer un poco mas lo hubiese perdido casi todo, ahora la tortilla se ha dado la vuelta y he ganado una cantidad de dinero impresionante, el sueldo de varios años
> 
> ...



No quiero ni imaginarme lo que has tenido que pasar. Noches sin dormir, etc.

Tampoco entiendo qué te llevó a tomar la decisión de apostar todo tu dinero al mini-ibex. Has tenido suerte, hoy estamos en 7500 pero podríamos estar en 5500. Ha sido claramente un todo-nada, apuesta al rojo, hagan juego señores. En tu caso, si puede decirse que has tomado la bolsa como un casino.

Enhorabuena también por haber sabido aguantar las plusvalías, cualquier otro en tu situación habría vendido nada más recuperar.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chato, IBD lo van a subir de cojones ............... con tiempo y dinero. Hace unos post has dicho algo muy interesante: "flujos de dinero".
> 
> Tienen un negocio totalmente predecible y al alza vía impuestos.
> 
> ...



Depende de las contraprestaciones del rejcate ....

Si nos metemos en un escenario a la griega, que es altamente probable, lo mismo te encuentras que tus IBE te las cambian por papelotes de otra cosa (alemana o francesa) que ya no está tan barata.

Ten cuidado en extremo porque cuando empieza el festín no van a hacer prisioneros y querrán tú dinero. Y lo sabes.


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo 28000 mill mas 5000 mill de caja...23000 mill. Mas lo que reciban por el deficit tarifario mas la sangrada que meteran a los consumidores, antes de 5 años dejan la deuda por debajo de 20000 mill



Buena zanahoria .... pero antes hay mucho palo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2012)

no he aguantado y acabo de salirme de San en 5.69 con un 3% de plusvis desde ayer....
sigo en IAG y logicamente en TR


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no he aguantado y acabo de salirme de San en 5.69 con un 3% de plusvis desde ayer....
> sigo en IAG y logicamente en TR



Enhorabuena.
No creo que superemos los 5,72 así como así.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola en gráfico semanal, aún no ha realizado un vela finalizadora de movimiento (que por otra parte, suelen ser martillo inversos, estrellas fugaces, sucesión de dojis etc, sino que las 2 últimas semanas son confirmatorias de los martillos precedentes con velas con bastante cuerpo). Debe aún llegar a la zona 3,55-3,6, corregir algo y luego pienso que llegará hasta los 3,8-4,1


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Chato, IBD lo van a subir de cojones ............... con tiempo y dinero. Hace unos post has dicho algo muy interesante: "flujos de dinero".
> 
> Tienen un negocio totalmente predecible y al alza vía impuestos.
> 
> ...



Justamente puse la mirada en ibe por el cash flow de operaciones

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Perfectamente si quiere Galan en 5 años podria reducir la deuda estructural a la mitad. Se que me equivocado vendiendo, ibe vale mucho mas y es justamente en momentos como este cuando hay que comprar (cuando nadie quiere el negocio)


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Justamente puse la mirada en ibe por el cash flow de operaciones
> 
> IBERDROLA SA (IBE:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Perfectamente si quiere Galan en 5 años podria reducir la deuda estructural a la mitad. Se que me equivocado vendiendo, ibe vale mucho mas y es justamente en momentos como este cuando hay que comprar (cuando nadie quiere el negocio)



Eso lo tendrán que decir los que vienen de camino ...


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)




----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Eso lo tendrán que decir los que vienen de camino ...




Ibe no es ninguna tonteria, no vale solo 18000-20000 mill ni en broma. Cada año solo por cash flow de operaciones recibe 6000-7000 mill, no conozco muchas empresas con esos niveles de caja y que coticen tan baratas. Ademas de operar en España tiene negocios en Brasil,RU y EEUU.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

De todas formas, las volverás a comprar a 2 euros, es cuestión de esperar unos meses..


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> De todas formas, las volverás a comprar a 2 euros, es cuestión de esperar unos meses..



No lo tengo yo tan claro.Si es asi bienvenidas sean. Para mi una ibe con una deuda inferior a los 20000 mill como poco deberia cotizar a 30000-35000 mill


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Sr.Ponzi me gustaria decirle algo. Se le nota nuevo en esto de la bolsa, e ira aprendiendo, porque hace unos analisis operativos muy buenos, sigue su esquema, pero no sigue su operativa. Y esta es una pata fundamental. Si valora iberdrola en 4,1 y ha avistado en 3,1 que estaba barata, siga con su pensamiento, no venda cuando vea en la pantalla de su ordenador la cifra en verde.

A mi las ibe en mi sistema me dice que continuaran subiendo, y por muy verde que las tenga en cartera solo vendere cuando mi sistema me lo diga. Si pierdo, es porque mi sistema no funciona y tendre que mejorarlo, pero trabaje el asunto de manejar una posicion en verde, que es incluso mas importante que abrir una posicion.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Telefónica se irá presumiblemente a la zona de 11,3-11,4.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo tengo yo tan claro.Si es asi bienvenidas sean. Para mi una ibe con una deuda inferior a los 20000 mill como poco deberia cotizar a 30000-35000 mill



la deuda de iberdrola va a estar influenciada en un futuro por el coste de financiarla que subirá como subirá el riesgo país en unas semanas y sus ingresos por la renta de las personas y empresas de este país y es muy probable que sigan menguando. No te preocupes, ya volveremos a ver otros fines del mundo en otoño y primavera.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Ponzi me gustaria decirle algo. Se le nota nuevo en esto de la bolsa, e ira aprendiendo, porque hace unos analisis operativos muy buenos, sigue su esquema, pero no sigue su operativa. Y esta es una pata fundamental. Si valora iberdrola en 4,1 y ha avistado en 3,1 que estaba barata, siga con su pensamiento, no venda cuando vea en la pantalla de su ordenador la cifra en verde.
> 
> A mi las ibe en mi sistema me dice que continuaran subiendo, y por muy verde que las tenga en cartera solo vendere cuando mi sistema me lo diga. Si pierdo, es porque mi sistema no funciona y tendre que mejorarlo, pero trabaje el asunto de manejar una posicion en verde, que es incluso mas importante que abrir una posicion.



Totalmente de acuerdo, ese es mi gran handicap. Aun no he conseguido aguantar posiciones en accs por encima del +10% ni en fondos por encima del +20% y eso es un problema muy gordo sobre todo cuando mis analasis son a medio y largo plazo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Ago 2012)

No pillé el rebote ni el rally. Ya lo dejo para septiembre...:: Me piero un par de semanas a la playa. Cuando vuelva queiro el tema otra vez en los 6miles. Me lo cuiden.

Saludos.

Cachis.... Me acaban de dar el thanks 4000...Yo que tenía pensado reservárselo al Muerto Viviente..


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

Hay que dejar correr las ganancias, es una tendencia muy natural el hacer las cosas al reves; cortar las ganancias y aguantar en rojo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Medio plazo, algo que para algun@s aqui es 2-3 dias. Su forma de operar es bastante alejada de muchas opiniones que lee aqui, y puede verse influenciado. 

Cuando se encuentre posiciones en verde, y no tiene un claro objetivo se salida o su objetivo de salida aun no ha llegado. Una buena forma puede ser para usted, aligerar la posicione en 1/3 o 1/2 parte, asegurar esas plusvalias y continuar con su pensamiento inicial.

Se lo he dicho porque me ha "sentado mal" su salida de IBE despues de leerle sus comentarios tan bien argumentandos, claro esta que no llega al nivel del triangulero roto, y porque si logra mejorar la gestion de la cartera y que no le queme el dinero en las manos habra avanzado mucho. Hay que dejar los sentimientos fuera, no estar preocupado ni excitado en una operativa. Una clara muestra de una mala inversion es el señor que antes ha comentado que se jugo todos sus ahorros en derivados, esta le ha salido bien, la siguiente, que la habra, le saldra mal, no sera el primero ni el ultimo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Hay que dejar correr las ganancias, es una tendencia muy natural el hacer las cosas al reves; cortar las ganancias y aguantar en rojo.



Es muy dificil...Voy a buscar clases de Yoga, Taichi o alguna disciplina de estas raras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Se espera batacazo en el PIB a partir de septiembre, el estado de la economía se agrava. - Pensamientos ibéricos

y tal...


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se espera batacazo en el PIB a partir de septiembre, el estado de la economía se agrava. - Pensamientos ibéricos
> 
> y tal...



y será el mejor mes de los próximos 6 meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ago 2012)

Los magistrados del CGPJ gastarán más de cuatro millones de euros en clases de internet
Los magistrados del CGPJ gastarán más de cuatro millones de euros en clases de internet - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y será el mejor mes de los próximos 6 meses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Alguno comentó eso.... lo que no comentó es para quién. ¿quizás para pandoro? ¿que estará haciendo el buen hombre?



Spoiler











::


----------



## paulistano (17 Ago 2012)

Algun consuelo para los que salimos de esta mierda a los 6300????

Argggg....habria hecho el aÑo aguantando las 20.000 gamesas a 1,03.....pvta!!!! Mas que pvta!!!!!

Pasen un buen finde


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguno comentó eso.... lo que no comentó es para quién. ¿quizás para pandoro? ¿que estará haciendo el buen hombre?



Pues debe de estar con el gato, que hace tiempo que no sabemos nada de él... le habrá cogido gustirrinin


----------



## pyn (17 Ago 2012)

Señor Bertok ¿recuerda hace unas semanas cuando anunció ( más o menos ) que salía de las trinchera? Creo que se está preparando otro atraco, con la gente de vacaciones, en un mes tradicionalmente alcista y con subidas basadas en NADA.

Espero a Septiembre-Octubre, ahí creo que sí veremos los mínimos del año ( para largo tiempo ). Estoy preparando mis cuatro ahorros, los dientes de la abuela y acabo de vender un riñón a un señor africano para tener cash.


Nos vemos en Otoño, disfruten de lo que queda del verano, sobretodo los antiguos del hilo .


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

El bono anda al 6,5% todavía. Como salga un nein o RameroJoy se raje porque le quieren imponer medidas duras ........ se llega a 3000 en el IBEX en un mes. Esperemos que ........ así sea.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Lo del sector servicios es algo inexplicable, o quizas si.

Los hosteleros siguen sin dar con el objetivo cliente-ingreso. No puedes atrarer clientes de media 400 euros por dia/familia y pretender cobrar un cafe a 3,50 o mas. La apuesta en este caso era bien simple, con la fama tan buena habia que pasar de cantidad a calidad, de beneficio por volumen a beneficio por margen. Pero se ha querido lo segundo, sin atraer y sin ofrecer lo segundo, el resultado es el que es, salvo contadas excepciones en las islas y girona. Los alemanes que conozco alucinan como se desperdician condiciones tan extremadamente buenas como las que tenemos. Con un pais bendecido por el clima en algunas zonas, dentro de la eurozona, primorosos productos alimentarios, gran tradicion gastronomica, amplia variedad de oferta vacacional y no exprimimos la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## aksarben (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Con un pais bendecido por el clima en algunas zonas, dentro de la eurozona, primorosos productos alimentarios, gran tradicion gastronomica, amplia variedad de oferta vacacional y no exprimimos la gallina de los huevos de oro.



En este país somos mas de retorcerle el cuello y hacer un caldo. Y mañana, cuando tengamos hambre, echarle la culpa a otro, el que sea.


----------



## Chila (17 Ago 2012)

Esto que comentan ustedes, es algo evidente.
Qué manera de desaprovechar el potencial de playa y sol que tenemos.

Pero si de verdad se quiere, aún se está a tiempo. El mercado ruso se está incorporando, y ahí hay un filón a explotar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

alguno ha usado alguna vez etf inversos? Opiniones?


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

Es una manera de ponerse corto usando un largo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es una manera de ponerse corto usando un largo.



hasta ahí llego sr. patilltoes 

Me refería a si son líquidos, que tal replican a los índices, comisiones y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ago 2012)

Chila dijo:


> Esto que comentan ustedes, es algo evidente.
> Qué manera de desaprovechar el potencial de playa y sol que tenemos.
> 
> Pero si de verdad se quiere, aún se está a tiempo. El mercado ruso se está incorporando, y ahí hay un filón a explotar.



En Gerona sin ir mas lejos, se esta enfocando mucho los esfuerzos a atraer a los clientes rusos o paises del este que se gastan unos 2000 euros diarios familia y que su estancia dura mas de una semana. Y estan logrando salir adelante. Han crecido mucho los hoteles de no mas de 30 habitaciones, restaurantes con 50 comensales, ofertan calidad en los sitios adecuados y el cliente llega. 
Otro ejemplo, aunque este es un poco especial, es Formentera, los italianos nos dan hasta la ferrari por la isla.

España puede ofrecer algo mas que lo que se ve en tomas cocinero.


----------



## patilltoes (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hasta ahí llego sr. patilltoes
> 
> Me refería a si son líquidos, que tal replican a los índices, comisiones y tal.



:: La liquidez depende del ETF concreto, en general replican bien los indices (al reves) y hay un articulo cachondo de Llinares sobre ponerse largo en un ETF y su inverso.

Tambien hay otros articulos (¿seeking alpha?) en los que decian los ETFs inversos se iban desgastando y perdiendo mas valor del que le tocaba. A ver si los encuentro por ahi.


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

¿cómo veis GAS? En mi humilde opinión tiene recorrido hasta 10.9x


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Algun consuelo para los que salimos de esta mierda a los 6300????
> 
> Argggg....habria hecho el aÑo aguantando las 20.000 gamesas a 1,03.....pvta!!!! Mas que pvta!!!!!
> 
> Pasen un buen finde



Estoy como tú. Mal de muchos....La culpa fué de las mentiras interesadas del Draghi, el sabrá lo que hizo, por qué y si duerme bién por las noche.

Hasta Septiembre.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> España puede ofrecer algo mas que lo que se ve en tomas cocinero.



Sí: taekwondo y natación sincronizada


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2012)

Ana Botella: "parece inevitable" que España acuda a algún "tipo de rescate" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es una manera de ponerse corto usando un largo.



Por cierto, esto no será un cortilargo jatuno, no?

Por probar he comprado 30 etfs inverso del ibex a 54,36€

A ver que tal


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, esto no será un cortilargo jatuno, no?
> 
> Por probar he comprado 30 etfs inverso del ibex a 54,36€
> 
> A ver que tal



A mi me parece que estas loco y tal.....


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Despues de las andanzas con ibertrola me he dado dos caprichillos


----------



## paulistano (17 Ago 2012)

Piraton, via bankinter??

Ojo que por aqui se ha hablado que son poco liquidos.

Se recomendaba el del eurostoxx!!

Suerte anyway!!!


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Una cita que aparece en "El inversor inteligente" , va dedicada a nuestro gatuno cortilargo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2012)

Pepe Luí y sus chanzas...

_Este tirón alcista que acabamos de ver viene de un rumor que dice que Merkel estaría pensando en aflojar el plan de rescate griego. ¡Echábamos de menos a la doctora nein! Desde que ha vuelto de vacaciones vuelven los rumores..._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> A mi me parece que estas loco y tal.....



A) No ha descubierto la pólvora
B) ¿ponerse corto en el ibex es de locos?
C) A mi no me parece descabellado viendo el gráfico







D) Me gustaría conocer su razonamiento.
E) Ya en verde


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Tenemos un "pequeño" problema. 

El instagrip está absolutamente desbocado. En más de un año de uso, jamás había visto unos valores tan absurdos como los que está arrojando hoy. 

Los aproximadores neuronales están aún sin tocar, rango absurdo de sesión en +-40 pips. Y los fractales dicen que si quieres arroz, Catalina.

Lo cierto y verdad es que, con estos datos en la mano, no tengo ni puta idea de lo que se está preparando (arriba o abajo), pero cierto y verdad que es algo gordo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> ¿cómo veis GAS? En mi humilde opinión tiene recorrido hasta 10.9x



Si cierra por encima de los 10,70, nos iremos a las 11,90-12,00.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Piraton, via bankinter??
> 
> Ojo que por aqui se ha hablado que son poco liquidos.
> 
> ...



Vía ing.
No soy un leoncio wannabe, la EMA50 del volumen es 4000 veces superior a mi posición (eso eso mucho? poco?:

Ah, y gracias!


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Iniciado por *Legio_VI_Victrix *Ver Mensaje
> 
> 
> A) No ha descubierto la pólvora




Bueno, no lo veo extraño, considerando que por la época de las legiones romanas, a duras penas si los chinos habían llegado a descubrirla.... ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

En realidad, con que suba por encima de 10,68 me parece por lo que veo..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenemos un "pequeño" problema.
> 
> El instagrip está absolutamente desbocado. En más de un año de uso, jamás había visto unos valores tan absurdos como los que está arrojando hoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A) No ha descubierto la pólvora
> B) ¿ponerse corto en el ibex es de locos?
> C) A mi no me parece descabellado viendo el gráfico
> D) Me gustaría conocer su razonamiento.
> E) Ya en verde



B) Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX.
C) Yo sintiendolo mucho no soy partidario del analisis tecnico.
D) El interes pagado por la deuda espanyola tiene que bajar mucho. Las valoraciones de las empresas espanyolas subiran mucho. Y eso simplemente porque a los analistas les gusta descontar flujos de caja usando el bono a 10 anyos.... no porque mejoren las expectativas.
E) A mi plin.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, no lo veo extraño, considerando que por la época de las legiones romanas, a duras penas si los chinos habían llegado a descubrirla.... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> B) Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX.
> C) Yo sintiendolo mucho no soy partidario del analisis tecnico.
> D) El interes pagado por la deuda espanyola tiene que bajar mucho. Las valoraciones de las empresas espanyolas subiran mucho. Y eso simplemente porque a los analistas les gusta descontar flujos de caja usando el bono a 10 anyos.... no porque mejoren las expectativas.
> E) A mi plin.



edit: B) Me faltaba, no es razonado. De la misma forma era de locos ponerse largo en 6000, no?Pregúntele al janusito . Puedo perder un 1.3% frente a ganar un 7%. No lo veo mal.
C) No es razonamiento.
D) Es su opinión.
E) Guay!


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ago 2012)

otra subida perdida se "jodio" la conexión aldeana


----------



## Legio_VI_Victrix (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit: B) Me faltaba, no es razonado. De la misma forma era de locos ponerse largo en 6000, no?Pregúntele al janusito . Puedo perder un 1.3% frente a ganar un 7%. No lo veo mal.
> C) No es razonamiento.
> D) Es su opinión.
> E) Guay!



B) Lo bueno es que tengo tantas posibilidades de acertar como tu. Un 50%
D) Es mi opinion; basada en mis conocimientos. Ademas no hay otra opcion. O se bajan los intereses que pagamos por nuestra deuda o Europa se va a la mierda. Veo a los alemanes y al BCE diciendo "Yo no soy tonto"


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Vencimiento de los usanos "niquelado" (han tocado los 1418 que se pronosticaban en el foro) ya sólo queda el ibex a las 16:30. Ahora mismo los usanos vendiendo con mucho volumen...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> B) Lo bueno es que tengo tantas posibilidades de acertar como tu. *Un 50%*
> D) Es mi opinion; basada en mis conocimientos. Ademas no hay otra opcion. O se bajan los intereses que pagamos por nuestra deuda o Europa se va a la mierda. Veo a los alemanes y al BCE diciendo "Yo no soy tonto"



Me gustaría que nos comentase su método. Muchos de los que pululamos por aquí no tenemos ese ratio de aciertos.

Pero bueno, usted esgrime el argumento "El gobierno no lo permitirá". Quizás tenga razón y yo me equivoque, pero bueno, los dos sabemos que lo de loco sobraba un pelín. Pelillos a la mar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> B) Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX.
> C) Yo sintiendolo mucho no soy partidario del analisis tecnico.
> 
> .



No lo sientas, el AT es la bola de cristal de nuestros días, puedes presagiar desde cuando +- cambiará el gobierno (si los objetivos bajistas no se anulan, malo malo para Rajoy de aqui a 6 meses), cuánto subirá la gasolina (o es que el cambio eur/dólar no nos dice a cuanto se dispará el barril en euros aunque no suba el precio de forma desorbitada) y hasta que le va a pasar a Endesa, a Repsol por Latinoamérica (ese doble techo activado en Repsol en primavera, presagiaba alguna noticia significativa que luego se dió..). Es más, con el AT sabrías anticipar pq telefónica ha quitado su dividendo y pq San y Bbva lo menguarán a la 1/2 o menos el próximo año..
Lo dicho, no cambio el AT ni por mi madre :no::no:


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Vencimiento de los usanos "niquelado" (han tocado los 1418 que se pronosticaban en el foro) ya sólo queda el ibex a las 16:30. Ahora mismo los usanos vendiendo con mucho volumen...



Debería darse la vuelta o en su defecto no pasar de 1424. El r/r está favorable ahora mismo.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Apple justo en máximos históricos y el último tramo de subida .... sin volumen.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Netflix pegado a los 66 de referencia. Ahí el r/r es favorable.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

50% de aciertos en AT es un margen + que asumible si juegas con stops bien posicionados en los fallos y dejas correr las ganancias al objetivo en los aciertos. En todo caso, hay figuras chartistas que a favor de tendencia primarial tienen un % de éxito superior al 90% (me refiero a las figuras de techos y suelo siempre que acompañe la tendencia primaria o los segundos impulsos de fibonacci. Tb los canales, banderas, gallardetes tienen altos %, los triángulos de continuación si acompañan ciertos indicadores de intensidad como el ADX etc y las formaciones de velas). Hablando de formaciones, os remito a este enlace para que veáis las formaciones que se están dando en los valores del mercado españolo según su grado de fiabilidad: 
Patrones Alcistas de velas japonesas encontrados en Mercado Continuo
Y para mi, éste es el mejor rastreador de valores que conozco (parametrizas segun las figuras que buscas (puedes buscar canales, doble o triples techos, rupturas de resistencias, soportes etc), la posición del precio con respecto a las medias (busco mucho cruces de oro o de la muerte o cercanos a darse), las velas formadas etc): 
Stock Screener - Overview nh


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ago 2012)

Por ejemplo, Gas Natural ha realizado la formación de Hikkake Pattern, una de las formaciones + fiables y mi favorita casi siempre para entrar:
Valores de Mercado Continuo que cumplen el patrón vela japonesa Hikkake Pattern


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple justo en máximos históricos y el último tramo de subida .... sin volumen.



Esta es candidata a hacer catacrocker en poco tiempo


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Cuidado que pueden estar barriendo stops para irse abajo estos piratillas


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Cada vez lo hacen de forma más descarada


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Piquete de ojos del USD, a ver dónde llega


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



jajajajajaja, es un tladel mitad jato - mitad pollastre.

Si encima le pones el casco de marvin el marciano para que te calcule los niveles, sería el tladel perfecto :XX:.


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

¿Alguien controla el tema de distribución/acumulación? 
Me podéis decir si están acumulando o distribuyendo a estos niveles?

Gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> ¿Alguien controla el tema de distribución/acumulación?
> Me podéis decir si están acumulando o distribuyendo a estos niveles?
> 
> Gracias



ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN by Master Claca


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN by Master Claca




Recórcholis y zapatetas... no sabía que al Clackerty le había dado por pasarse a la literatura xDDD


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN by Master Claca



Estan tomando notas del hilo del ibex, que bueno.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

DON Piratón, qué tenemos en mente para este Viernes Terminal ?


Yo, visto que no me han dado ni una puta ventana de entrada, creo que me voy a cero y ... bueno, aún no tengo planes para el _aftermath _::


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Gracias por el pdf Guybrush_Threepwood....

Y que le den al botón de vender ya coño!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Recórcholis y zapatetas... no sabía que al Clackerty le había dado por pasarse a la literatura xDDD





juanfer dijo:


> Estan tomando notas del hilo del ibex, que bueno.



Que menos que editarlo a pdf después de la molestia (y el esfuerzo) que claca se tomó para explicarnos estos procesos a los aprendices.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> DON Piratón, qué tenemos en mente para este Viernes Terminal ?
> 
> 
> Yo, visto que no me han dado ni una puta ventana de entrada, creo que me voy a cero y ... bueno, aún no tengo planes para el _aftermath _::




Pues mire. Hoy me voy a tomar unas navajas en el albaicin regado con unas copitas de rueda. Luego me subiré al camborio y me tomaré un gintonic, con la brisa fresca que viene del valle del Darro y vistas a la alhambra. 

¿Que le parece?


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues mire. Hoy me voy a tomar unas navajas en el albaicin regado con unas copitas de rueda. Luego me subiré al camborio y me tomaré un gintonic, con la brisa fresca que viene del valle del Darro y vistas a la alhambra.
> 
> ¿Que le parece?




Me parece óptimo.

Recuerdo una vez que estuve yo en el camborio, donde al día siguiente mis colegas me decían que "gracias a que yo estaba sujetando las paredes tipo cueva, por eso no se vinieron abajo" ::

Traducción: ciego como una perra apoyado en las paredes del Camborio durante cosa de hora y media ::::


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Telefónica se desangra por el canal de atención al cliente.

He estado hablando con mis padres. Tienen línea con Movistar desde hace ya muchísimos años. Siempre con ellos. Han contratado el ADSL y tras una semana en la que nunca ha funcionado conforme a la velocidad contratada, ha pasado lo siguiente:

En el 1004 les confirman que tienen contratado 1M cuando han contratado 10M. El caudal de bajada real que tienen es de 0,04M por una avería en la central que nadie está solucionando. Han hablado 6 veces con el 1004 y cada vez les ha atendido un latinoamericano. El último les ha dicho que no pueden solucionarles la avería de instalación porque no tienen línea contratada (le manda cojones). Se han dado de baja y han contratado hoy mismo el servicio de ONO de 12M reales. El lunes tienen confirmada la visita del técnico.

Acojonante, un nivel de atención al cliente de inmigrantes que no entienden el castellano. Mis padres, como todos los mayores, son/eran fans de Telefónica pero hasta aquí ha llegado.

Cuando han llamado para darse de baja han hablado con una chica española y les ha preguntado el motivo de la baja. Cuando le han contado la historia, la chica ha venido a decir "lo siento, es algo que está comenzando a suceder cada vez más".

Alierta, hasta aquí. En mi familia ya no queda nadie ni nada relacionado con tu empresa.
Ahí te quedas con tus inmis y con tu nivel de servicio paupérrimo. Hasta luego, castuzo inepto.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues mire. Hoy me voy a tomar unas navajas en el albaicin regado con unas copitas de rueda. Luego me subiré al camborio y me tomaré un gintonic, con la brisa fresca que viene del valle del Darro y vistas a la alhambra.
> 
> ¿Que le parece?



Vaya que se pega Sr Pirata. Tengo ganas de conocer Granada ya sabe lo que dicen cantabros y vascones son comensales de buen comer  ¿En granada cocinais los caracoles?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me parece óptimo.
> 
> Recuerdo una vez que estuve yo en el camborio, donde al día siguiente mis colegas me decían que "gracias a que yo estaba sujetando las paredes tipo cueva, por eso no se vinieron abajo" ::
> 
> Traducción: ciego como una perra apoyado en las paredes del Camborio durante cosa de hora y media ::::



LOL! Las historias de borracheras son las mejores, ayer hablando con un amigo nos acordamos de una, LOLx1000 Imposible de contar en abierto.... :fiufiu: 

Ahh freaky movie 4U!!

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/adN_jVukACs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="853" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tRW8rXo487Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Insert coin to go short 

Pressing START.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL! Las historias de borracheras son las mejores, ayer hablando con un amigo nos acordamos de una, LOLx1000 Imposible de contar en abierto.... :fiufiu:




Tenga en cuenta que yo he estado muchas, muchas veces en Jranada en mi época de estudiante... mas, sumemos, dos novias que tuve en aquésta ciudad... mas, veamos, varios amigos de la infancia que estudiaron allí... mas.....

Baste decir que cuando Ud. citó en ésta, nuestra comunidad, el bar de los míticos calicasas, a mí se me saltaron dos lágrimas ::::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me parece óptimo.
> 
> Recuerdo una vez que estuve yo en el camborio, donde al día siguiente mis colegas me decían que "gracias a que yo estaba sujetando las paredes tipo cueva, por eso no se vinieron abajo" ::
> 
> Traducción: ciego como una perra apoyado en las paredes del Camborio durante cosa de hora y media ::::



Pues leyendo la información de la web, dice que es una sala chill-out. ¿Qué hacías todo pedo en una sala chill-out? :XX:.

De verdad que sois unos cracks.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues leyendo la información de la web, dice que es una sala chill-out. ¿Qué hacías todo pedo en una sala chill-out? :XX:.




Qué coño "chill-out".... en todo caso será una sala "pedo-in" ....

El camborio es un local "excavado" en una cueva (de hecho, sus paredes son.... en fin, son de cueva, curvas e irregulares, simplemente encaladas, como otras tantas viviendas tradicionales por esa zona). 

De chill out tiene lo que yo de teólogo.... es un garito abrevadero superpoblado, allá por el barrio de los gitanos, sitio típico y mítico de peregrinación en la noche granadina ... pero chill out, lo que se dice chill out....


----------



## Maltese (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefónica se desangra por el canal de atención al cliente.
> 
> He estado hablando con mis padres. Tienen línea con Movistar desde hace ya muchísimos años. Siempre con ellos. Han contratado el ADSL y tras una semana en la que nunca ha funcionado conforme a la velocidad contratada, ha pasado lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



En realidad telefónica tiene deslocalizados los callcenter en otros países (Perú, Marruecos), aunque se han dado cuenta de que es una pésima política de atención al cliente y este año los están regresando a España.


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefónica se desangra por el canal de atención al cliente.
> 
> He estado hablando con mis padres. Tienen línea con Movistar desde hace ya muchísimos años. Siempre con ellos. Han contratado el ADSL y tras una semana en la que nunca ha funcionado conforme a la velocidad contratada, ha pasado lo siguiente:
> 
> ...




Es lo que pasa con cada dia mas gente.

Lo que pasa es que no todos nos podemos pasar a ONO porque en el resto de hispanistan no tenemos cableado de la competencia. Yo por eso ya solo uso el 3G. Tengo 2 compañias por si se cae una y vamos de lujo.


----------



## burbublase (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Insert coin to go short
> 
> Pressing START.



Tenga Vd cuidado, que esto lo quieren cerrar hoy por todo lo alto.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es lo que pasa con cada dia mas gente.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no todos nos podemos pasar a ONO porque en el resto de hispanistan no tenemos cableado de la competencia. Yo por eso ya solo uso el 3G. Tengo 2 compañias por si se cae una y vamos de lujo.



Qué triste que con 6M de parados, estos cabronazos que han construido su empresa con el dinero público de todos ...... se dediquen a dar trabajo fuera de España a pesar de constituir un no_servicio. Telefónica lleva ya un década gobernada por financieros que han exprimido el limón y ya no queda más que pellejo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué coño "chill-out".... en todo caso será una sala "pedo-in" ....
> 
> El camborio es un local "excavado" en una cueva (de hecho, sus paredes son.... en fin, son de cueva, curvas e irregulares, simplemente encaladas, como otras tantas viviendas tradicionales por esa zona).
> 
> De chill out tiene lo que yo de teólogo.... es un garito abrevadero superpoblado, allá por el barrio de los gitanos, sitio típico y mítico de peregrinación en la noche granadina ... pero chill out, lo que se dice chill out....



Pues te juro que por curiosidad he puesto "el camborio" en el google, y ha salido "discotecas en Granada, fiestas para erasmus, salas chill-out". ::

No he estado en Granada pero me han dicho que es parecido a Salamanca, es decir, una ciudad con mucha marcha universitaria. Por la descripción, ese garito sería el equivalente al paniagua en Salamanca.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues te juro que por curiosidad he puesto "el camborio" en el google, y ha salido "discotecas en Granada, fiestas para erasmus, salas chill-out". ::
> 
> No he estado en Granada pero me han dicho que es parecido a Salamanca, es decir, una ciudad con mucha marcha universitaria. Por la descripción, ese garito sería el equivalente al paniagua en Salamanca.




Yo creo que es el mal común de llamar a cualquier garito "chill-out" xDD 

Ojete-calor, que no digo que el camborio sea un garito chungo, Dios me libre, es un sitio perfecto para tomarse unas copas, y el emplazamiento es fantástico, como dice DON Piratón. Pero el calificativo de chill-out, creo que será más bien obra de los... cómo los llaman ahora... ah, sí... los "community managers" que hayan diseñado la web ::::


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Tenga Vd cuidado, que esto lo quieren cerrar hoy por todo lo alto.



Y cuando se le acaba la cuerda a estos piratas??? Hay algo que celebrar en la economía mundial???

Todo jodido y decayendo el consumo y todo cifras negativas.....

No entiendo nada ienso:


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Menudo desastre Groupon. Durante un tiempo estuvo manipulado al igual que Zynga pero una vez que salió a bolsa doña Facebook ......... todo al guano. Eso sí que es guano.

En USA se depuran las pérdidas a toda velocidad.


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Y el DAX haciendo la mandrilada antes de caer... benditos hijos de .....


----------



## juanfer (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué triste que con 6M de parados, estos cabronazos que han construido su empresa con el dinero público de todos ...... se dediquen a dar trabajo fuera de España a pesar de constituir un no_servicio. Telefónica lleva ya un década gobernada por financieros que han exprimido el limón y ya no queda más que pellejo.



Tengo un vecino ingles y me dice que lo que pasa en este pais con las comuniaciones no se entiende. 

Lo que los de la CMT ho son muy incompetentes o muy listos.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Ferrovial vende un 10,62% de BAA a Qatar Holding por 607 millones - elEconomista.es

De los pocos que están haciendo los deberes y adelgazando para ajustarse a la realidad del rendimiento de las inversiones respecto al coste del capital.

Otros, muchos, quieren seguir en la misma sintonía de antes .......... todo a más a más. FCC debería aprender mucho de cómo se gestiona una empresa.


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Tengo un vecino ingles y me dice que lo que pasa en este pais con las comuniaciones no se entiende.
> 
> Lo que los de la CMT ho son muy incompetentes o muy listos.



La CMT siempre ha sido proclive a Telefónica y muchos de los técnicos o puestos de máxima responsabilidad están ocupados por ex-telefónicos. Con eso está todo dicho.

El antiguo DG Operaciones dijo hace años "a Telefónica en unos años no la va a conocer ni la madre que la parió". Pues, sí que tiene razón y mucha aunque seguro que está sacando su peor cara.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Y el DAX haciendo la mandrilada antes de caer... benditos hijos de .....



Si eso fuera lo peor... casi sería incluso agradable.

Llevan todo Agosto haciendo el mandril. Se nota que no están los que tienen que estar (pues están de vacaciones) al mando, y así nos va en el índice, esto es un puto cachondeo.

En fin, no me haga caso... me disgusta acabar los días a cero por no haber tenido una sola ventana de entrada válida, eso es todo.

Pero vamos, que son unos mandriles de mëgdde, eso seguro ::::


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si eso fuera lo peor... casi sería incluso agradable.
> 
> Llevan todo Agosto haciendo el mandril. Se nota que no están los que tienen que estar (pues están de vacaciones) al mando, y así nos va en el índice, esto es un puto cachondeo.
> 
> ...



Llevo ya varios días que me vuelven locos los indicadores y no hay manera de saber lo que van a hacer. Se contradicen unos con otros.... ¿esto es normal?


----------



## burbublase (17 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si eso fuera lo peor... casi sería incluso agradable.
> 
> Llevan todo Agosto haciendo el mandril. Se nota que no están los que tienen que estar (pues están de vacaciones) al mando, y así nos va en el índice, esto es un puto cachondeo.
> 
> ...



Pues algunos de los que estan hoy tienen $$$ .... (ticks buenos buenos)


----------



## pollastre (17 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Pues algunos de los que estan hoy tienen $$$ .... (ticks buenos buenos)




Nah, pues yo no he hecho un pavo hoy.

Tengo unas ventanas de entrada muy estrictas, y, bueno, es que directamente no me ha tocado ni una.

No es lo más normal ni mucho menos, pero a veces pasa. Lo que me tiene un poco frito es que en este mes ya llevo, si mal no recuerdo, tres días como éste. Tres entre quince días "tradeables" ya se sale un poco de la normalidad (Sr. Boquiman, con esto respondo también a su pregunta de si es "normal" esta situación).

Los volúmenes en Agosto, están siendo de risa. Sesiones con brackets de 30 pips, como la de hoy (y no es la única)... en fin, las cosas del verano.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Medio plazo, algo que para algun@s aqui es 2-3 dias. Su forma de operar es bastante alejada de muchas opiniones que lee aqui, y puede verse influenciado.
> 
> Cuando se encuentre posiciones en verde, y no tiene un claro objetivo se salida o su objetivo de salida aun no ha llegado. Una buena forma puede ser para usted, aligerar la posicione en 1/3 o 1/2 parte, asegurar esas plusvalias y continuar con su pensamiento inicial.
> 
> Se lo he dicho porque me ha "sentado mal" su salida de IBE despues de leerle sus comentarios tan bien argumentandos, claro esta que no llega al nivel del triangulero roto, y porque si logra mejorar la gestion de la cartera y que no le queme el dinero en las manos habra avanzado mucho. Hay que dejar los sentimientos fuera, no estar preocupado ni excitado en una operativa. Una clara muestra de una mala inversion es el señor que antes ha comentado que se jugo todos sus ahorros en derivados, esta le ha salido bien, la siguiente, que la habra, le saldra mal, no sera el primero ni el ultimo.



Gran post con muy buenos consejos . Voy a seguir esa operativa y gestionar varias salidas en cada valor. Siempre he creido que los deberes hay que traerlos hechos de casa y a ser posible midiendo el riesgo que se esta asumiendo.Aunque deje de ganar algo si con esa tactica consigo reducir el riesgo y de paso estirar el precio lo maximo posible habra merecido la pena 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya que se pega Sr Pirata. Tengo ganas de conocer Granada ya sabe lo que dicen cantabros y vascones son comensales de buen comer  ¿En granada cocinais los caracoles?



Anote: *Placeta del Aliatar, 18010 Granada, Andalucía*

Esta plaza se la conoce como plaza de los caracoles.  en honor al bar que hay donde son típicos los caracoles de toda la vida. Advertir que se han vuelto un poco porqueyolovalguista, la última vez no me fui muy contento.

Si le gustan, me entero de los mejores sitios para degustarlos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Menudo desastre Groupon. Durante un tiempo estuvo manipulado al igual que Zynga pero una vez que salió a bolsa doña Facebook ......... todo al guano. Eso sí que es guano.
> 
> En USA se depuran las pérdidas a toda velocidad.



Mira las caralibro, un -10% en dos dias,

...van a pasar a ser caraojete


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguno comentó eso.... lo que no comentó es para quién. ¿quizás para pandoro? ¿que estará haciendo el buen hombre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ostras... un tirachinas hidraúlico... !!


----------



## paulistano (17 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues leyendo la información de la web, dice que es una sala chill-out. ¿Qué hacías todo pedo en una sala chill-out? :XX:.
> 
> De verdad que sois unos cracks.



Peor aun....lo que usted ha visto es "child out"....

Discoteca - El Camborio

Discote el camborio, Discotecas en granada, Fiestas para erasmus, Salas Child Out

::


Servidor ha estado hoy en san nicolas a las 13h....comida en el kiki y para abajo....hacia un fresquito.....

No era mi ruta ni timming elegido para la visita pero ya saben, el hombre propone y la parienta dispone.

Y de copas no me hablen, arggggg.....que ganas de volver a granada con los colegas...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Anote: *Placeta del Aliatar, 18010 Granada, Andalucía*
> 
> Esta plaza se la conoce como plaza de los caracoles.  en honor al bar que hay donde son típicos los caracoles de toda la vida. Advertir que se han vuelto un poco porqueyolovalguista, la última vez no me fui muy contento.
> 
> Si le gustan, me entero de los mejores sitios para degustarlos.



Muchisimas gracias.Me apunto la direccion para el mes que viene 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamba (17 Ago 2012)

Digo yo que lo de chill-out sera un poco de guasa granaina, no? Si el local esta en una cueva...


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2012)

Legio_VI_Victrix dijo:


> B) Ahora mismo es de locos estar corto en el IBEX.
> C) Yo sintiendolo mucho no soy partidario del analisis tecnico.
> D) El interes pagado por la deuda espanyola *tiene que bajar mucho*. Las valoraciones de las empresas espanyolas subiran mucho. Y eso simplemente porque a los analistas les gusta descontar flujos de caja usando el bono a 10 anyos.... no porque mejoren las expectativas.
> E) A mi plin.



Una cosa es lo que el burro tié que hacé y otra las coces que suelta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues leyendo la información de la web, dice que es una sala chill-out. ¿Qué hacías todo pedo en una sala chill-out? :XX:.
> 
> De verdad que sois unos cracks.



Es que de jóvenes ya apuntábamos maneras. 

Un HVIER se pone ciego donde le da la gana.

Pollastre lo explica bien, chill-out chill-out, no es. çsi acaso se referirá a cierta transcripción voluntariosa de lo que te dice el gitanaco de la puerta a los guiris que van muy-muy siegorls:

"Chi- out"

En realidad no es un sitio de gente glamurosa (ni siquiera para glamurozo granaino), es una mezcla de erasmus, gitanos, estudiantes (Estos se distributen por las cuevas) y de gente algo más mayor o que buscan más tranquilidad en las terrazas. 

En todos mis años en Granada, y van ya más de 15, no habré subido más de una docena de veces. Casi todas memorables! Parte de mi primer sueldecillo de becario se quedó alli:

"Un johnny walker por favor" 
Me empieza a servir el etiqueta roja
"No, no. De ese." Me mira con cara malafollá la camarera
"Ese es el etiqueta negra, vale X€ más" [No me acuerdo cuanto era]
"Pues póngame dos" :XX: :XX:

No sabía la chata con quien se jugaba los _cualtos _ 



Spoiler






pollastre dijo:


> Qué coño "chill-out".... en todo caso será una sala "pedo-in" ....
> 
> El camborio es un local "excavado" en una cueva (de hecho, sus paredes son.... en fin, son de cueva, curvas e irregulares, simplemente encaladas, como otras tantas viviendas tradicionales por esa zona).
> 
> De chill out tiene lo que yo de teólogo.... es un garito abrevadero superpoblado, allá por el barrio de los gitanos, sitio típico y mítico de peregrinación en la noche granadina ... pero chill out, lo que se dice chill out....





pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que es el mal común de llamar a cualquier garito "chill-out" xDD
> 
> Ojete-calor, que no digo que el camborio sea un garito chungo, Dios me libre, es un sitio perfecto para tomarse unas copas, y el emplazamiento es fantástico, como dice DON Piratón. Pero el calificativo de chill-out, creo que será más bien obra de los... cómo los llaman ahora... ah, sí... los "community managers" que hayan diseñado la web ::::


----------



## loblesa (17 Ago 2012)

2000 sabadell compradas a 1.69 y vendidas a 1.77, gracias a cierto forero por el aviso de esta mañana ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Peor aun....lo que usted ha visto es "child out"....
> 
> Discoteca - El Camborio
> 
> ...



Buena elección! Ese lo recomendé en el hilo 
Párese a tomar un te en el Bañuelo 
Lleve a su señora allí, y siéntese al fondo del local. Se le pasará la tarde en un plisplas. 100% recomendable

Siéntese aqui:







edit: Si tiene suerte, verá en el patio a la vecina loca que vive encima de la tetería. Un Ejpectáculo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

...........


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Peor aun....lo que usted ha visto es "child out"....
> 
> ::



jajaja :XX:

Pero que ojo tengo.


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2012)

Para todos los que tienen tanto problema aguantando a medio-largo las posiciones... digo yo... ¿no se les ocurre hacer cierres parciales para aliviar presión? Canté en directo la hice yo con las gamesitas. ¿que estaría mejor con todas en cartera? sí ¿que me hubiera jodío un rato palmar con todo despues de tenerlas en verde? pues claro.

Pero la cosa estaba clara (para mí): movimiento inesperado, posi en verde antes y mejor de lo previsto, primer cierre parcial. Luego hay dos opciones:
A-cambio a tendencia en contra, segundo cierre o liquidación, confirmación de tendencia en contra, liquidación final. 
B-Si tras el movimiento inicial la cosa sigue a favor, se mantiene posición (y no debiera ser un problema pues no haces sino confirmar tus espectativas) y se deja el SL como mínimo sobre las plusvis realizadas.... Yo ahora mantengo el 60% de mis GAM (que eran poquitas de todos modos) y estoy la mar de tranquilo... aunque el SL irá (espero) un poco más arriba porque el cierre de los dos primeros lotes fue un poco nervioso.

Hay que recordar siempre que una cosa son las previsiones y otra el seguimiento del precio. Y que esto no es tan fácil de hacer en el corto, claro...

PD: y tambien hay que recordar, ahora que lo pienso... que una cosa es predicar y otra dar trigo...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Para todos los que tienen tanto problema aguantando a medio-largo las posiciones... digo yo... ¿no se les ocurre hacer cierres parciales para aliviar presión? Canté en directo la hice yo con las gamesitas. ¿que estaría mejor con todas en cartera? sí ¿que me hubiera jodío un rato palmar con todo despues de tenerlas en verde? pues claro.
> 
> Pero la cosa estaba clara (para mí): movimiento inesperado, posi en verde antes y mejor de lo previsto, primer cierre parcial. Luego hay dos opciones:
> A-cambio a tendencia en contra, segundo cierre o liquidación, confirmación de tendencia en contra, liquidación final.
> ...



Suelo operar con varias entradas y salidas, lo que ocurre que esta vez entre en ibe con muy poca carga, no compensaba.Es muy buen consejo. Ademas creo que en esta vida hay que ser receptivo y humilde y si foreros especializados en At ven que queda poco recorrido yo me fio de su solvencia.Si luego dejo de ganar no me importa, ha sido una decision personal, el motivo ha sido la velocidad de la subida. Para mi cualquier operativa en verde es un exito.
Pd : Sigo pensando que repsol vale 18 (5 años),Gas 13(3años),ibe 5(10 años)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Llevo ya varios días que me vuelven locos los indicadores y no hay manera de saber lo que van a hacer. Se contradicen unos con otros.... ¿esto es normal?



Eso va a ser la teoría de los mercados eficientes, que dice que ya está todo descontado.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

> dijo:


> Eso va a ser la teoría de los mercados eficientes, que dice que ya está todo descontado.



Los mercados son de todo menos eficientes. El mercado es como un amigo maniaco-depresivo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kaoska_p (17 Ago 2012)

¿hasta donde creeis que puede llegar esta subida? 8000?? 8800??

Parece que a toda la gente que lees, todo el mundo está convencido de que en septiembre-octubre volverá a bajar tremendamente incluso perforando los 6000 (aunque eso ya me parece discutible, se ha mostrado en el pasado que en los 6000 entra mucho dinero a largo)....


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Vaya dosis de realidad bursatil en las 2 primeras paginas del inversor inteligente.Lo que puede significar perder todo tu patrimonio y encima endeudarte para operar en bolsa

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

El SP en formato indestructible y el Pro Shares VIX Short Term a mitad de valor respecto a cuando el SP estaba a los niveles actuales hace ya unos meses.


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ago 2012)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> ¿hasta donde creeis que puede llegar esta subida? 8000?? 8800??



Si es una porra, hasta los 1500 del SP, que serían los 8000 nuestros.


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Ago 2012)

Por cierto, hoy en Repsol han vuelto a repetir la jugada de días atrás. Cierre de mercado en rojo, subasta sube casi un 1%.
Que sigan así.


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Hoy me quedo con esta frase

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2012)

Telefónica... ayyy... a mí me cuentan cada historia... ¿sabían que tienen un montón de ordenadores instalados que a la compañía no le consta que existan? ¿que hay sistemas que teóricamente no existen pero que cuando fallan las lían gordísimas? ¿que los propios currelas, ante la inoperancia y total desconocimiento de cómo va el negocio a nivel de trinchera que tienen sus mandos, se crean sus propias herramientas para facilitarse el trabajo que corren libres por algunos sistemas de la compañía?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Telefónica... ayyy... a mí me cuentan cada historia... ¿sabían que tienen un montón de ordenadores instalados que a la compañía no le consta que existan? ¿que hay sistemas que teóricamente no existen pero que cuando fallan las lían gordísimas? ¿que los propios currelas, ante la inoperancia y total desconocimiento de cómo va el negocio a nivel de trinchera que tienen sus mandos, se crean sus propias herramientas para facilitarse el trabajo que corren libres por algunos sistemas de la compañía?


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Telefónica... ayyy... a mí me cuentan cada historia... ¿sabían que tienen un montón de ordenadores instalados que a la compañía no le consta que existan? ¿que hay sistemas que teóricamente no existen pero que cuando fallan las lían gordísimas? ¿que los propios currelas, ante la inoperancia y total desconocimiento de cómo va el negocio a nivel de trinchera que tienen sus mandos, se crean sus propias herramientas para facilitarse el trabajo que corren libres por algunos sistemas de la compañía?



Un técnico ya jubilado de telefónica, hace unos años hizo exactamente eso. 

Le cambiaron de puesto y a los tres meses ya le cogió el tranquillo, desde entonces, llegaba al trabajo sobre las 9:30 y a las 11 todo resuelto. Le llamaron de personal por el "incumplimiento horario". Siguió llegando a las 9:30, con el programilla que se fabricó desempeñaba tranquilamente y con mejores resultados.

Eso ocurrió hace diez años, con lo que ahora la situación será un caos mucho más gordo


----------



## Janus (17 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Un técnico ya jubilado de telefónica, hace unos años hizo exactamente eso.
> 
> Le cambiaron de puesto y a los tres meses ya le cogió el tranquillo, desde entonces, llegaba al trabajo sobre las 9:30 y a las 11 todo resuelto. Le llamaron de personal por el "incumplimiento horario". Siguió llegando a las 9:30, con el programilla que se fabricó desempeñaba tranquilamente y con mejores resultados.
> 
> Eso ocurrió hace diez años, con lo que ahora la situación será un caos mucho más gordo



Eso es lo que algún directivo llamaba "tomagochi". Se gastaron alguna decena de millones de euros para corporativizar esas soluciones tecnológicas pero han seguido apareciendo. De hecho, la herramienta de despacho de instalaciones se llama VisorD y comenzó como algo departamental y luego tuvieron que corporativizar. Un auténtico engendro que no deja de llenarles de problemas por descatalogación de información.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Ago 2012)

atman dijo:


> Telefónica... ayyy... a mí me cuentan cada historia... ¿sabían que tienen un montón de ordenadores instalados que a la compañía no le consta que existan? ¿que hay sistemas que teóricamente no existen pero que cuando fallan las lían gordísimas? ¿que los propios currelas, ante la inoperancia y total desconocimiento de cómo va el negocio a nivel de trinchera que tienen sus mandos, se crean sus propias herramientas para facilitarse el trabajo que corren libres por algunos sistemas de la compañía?



Te voy a contar una anécdota real, eso sí, de hace bastantes años. Teníamos un sistema en desarrollo que era un galimatías, un engendro que no había por donde agarrarlo. Cuando lo terminamos, mi jefe de división me dijo: "Oye, hay que hacer la documentación. ¿Porqué no haces uno de esos documentos tan chulos que haces con diagramitas?". Se refería a un documento de análisis, que ahí se hacía después ::.

Aunque mi mayor recuerdo es la primera vez que fuí a Julián Camarillo. Te aseguro que vi máquinas que creía que estaban en un museo. Estoy seguro que el ENIAC andaba por algún cuarto ahí metido.


----------



## Navarrorum (17 Ago 2012)

No se si es bueno o malo....
*
18 :51 La banca privada alemana apoya que el BCE asuma la supervisión bancaria

La banca privada alemana está a favor de que el Banco Central Europeo (BCE) supervise a los bancos de la zona del euro, tarea de supervisión que debería ser independiente del tamaño de los institutos de crédito. El presidente de la Asociación de Bancos privados de Alemania, Andreas Schmitz, dijo hoy que de lo contrario introduciríamos un derecho de segunda clase en la supervisión bancaria europea.*


----------



## atman (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



jajaja... tranquilo... los currelas están hasta el moño de sufrir en carne propia la "política y cultura" (por llamarle algo) de la compañía. Y creo que no hay ninguno que no se pase el día aireando las mandangas que hay allí dentro...

Leches, si la mayoría están deseando hacer la edad para llegar a las prejubilaciones antes de que todo se quede en el chasis... ellos mismos ven que no hay futuro...


----------



## ponzi (17 Ago 2012)

Estoy aprendiendo conocimiento y humildad al estilo Chinito y Bertok. Os dejo una frase que he leido en el inversor inteligente y que me ha gustado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy aprendiendo conocimiento y humildad al estilo Chinito y Bertok. Os dejo una frase que he leido en el inversor inteligente y que me ha gustado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Señor Ponzi, ¿no estará sufriendo un golpe de calor?

Antes eso era ser vago, sin más, habría que aplicar la tasa bruta de felicidad que tienen en Butan, al colectivo de vagos y compararla con el de activos.

Bueno quizas felicidad e infelicidad no sean inversas

Uy... se me esta contagiando el golpe de calor


----------



## Claca (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN by Master Claca



Gracias por el curro, Guybrush, pero ahí falta algo muy importante, que es el ejemplo sobre la marcha que puse con el MEDIUM CAP, porque como dije es muy fácil el bla bla bla, pero otra cosa es demostrar que sirve lo que decimos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-112.html#post6063401

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ex-35-mayo-2012-1a-parte-234.html#post6308114

En el ejemplo situaba todos los conceptos que aparecen en el texto, comprobando de este modo que sí es posible reconocer las intenciones de los leoncios, sólo hace falta ver el hostiazo que vino después cuando se confirmó la figura de giro.

El mensaje original, por cierto, aquí está:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-84.html#post6056248

Saludines a todos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias por el curro, Guybrush, pero ahí falta algo muy importante, que es el ejemplo sobre la marcha que puse con el MEDIUM CAP, porque como dije es muy fácil el bla bla bla, pero otra cosa es demostrar que sirve lo que decimos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-112.html#post6063401
> 
> ...



Deber de la semana que viene: Corregir documento


----------



## boquiman (17 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deber de la semana que viene: Corregir documento



Aquí lo estaremos esperando.... 

Muchas gracias guybrush


----------



## burbublase (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy me quedo con esta frase
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2





ponzi dijo:


> Estoy aprendiendo conocimiento y humildad al estilo Chinito y Bertok. Os dejo una frase que he leido en el inversor inteligente y que me ha gustado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Sr. Ponzi, deje de leer eso!!!!

Veo quesos muchos quesos, ratones buscando queso, queso buscando ratones, e incluso gatos misticos cazando ratones

MV y VM empezaron leyendo libros de esos Plimooooooooo

Dentro de poco pondra "h" donde no corresponden se comera la letra "d" apareceran "s" por todos los sitios y .... encontrara la FED.


----------



## Navarrorum (17 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias por el curro, Guybrush, pero ahí falta algo muy importante, que es el ejemplo sobre la marcha que puse con el MEDIUM CAP, porque como dije es muy fácil el bla bla bla, pero otra cosa es demostrar que sirve lo que decimos:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-112.html#post6063401
> 
> ...



El indicador Acumulación / Distribución  junto con el Konkorde son los que yo uso para orientarme el nivel de acumulacion y en que manos está. Por ejemplo el grafico de acumulacion/distribución del SAN indica que estamos cerca del record historico de acumulación. El actual es 6907M y el record histórico del valor está en 7082M (1 abril 2012). Por otra parte el Konkorde indica que las gacelillas entran confiadas en el valor (yo me incluyo pero lunes o martes me salgo) mientras que los leoncios salen "a la chita callando". Asi es además en la mayoria de los valores.¿Estan de vacaciones?:







No se cuanto le queda a este impulso pero si nos basamos en los blue chips estan entrando en zona de sobre compra. Excepto a TEL que le queda un poco de impulso aun...Hemos subido demasiado rapido esta semana y como le de a los teutones (o a la tetona de los teutones) por gritar NEIN...::::


----------



## bertok (17 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy aprendiendo conocimiento y humildad al estilo Chinito y Bertok. Os dejo una frase que he leido en el inversor inteligente y que me ha gustado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Si sigues la luz, triunfarás )


----------



## burbublase (17 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si sigues la luz, triunfarás )



Eso le dijeron a un conejo al cruzar la carretera .....


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> No se cuanto le queda a este impulso pero si nos basamos en los blue chips estan entrando en zona de sobre compra. Excepto a TEL que le queda un poco de impulso aun...Hemos subido demasiado rapido esta semana y como le de a los teutones (o a la tetona de los teutones) por gritar NEIN...::::



Por no hablar del hostión que nos vamos a pegar con la MM200. Después de esta semana tan provechosa mejor playita y ya, si eso, a la vuelta vemos por donde van los tiros. Suerte a todos.


----------



## Navarrorum (18 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Por no hablar del hostión que nos vamos a pegar con la MM200. Después de esta semana tan provechosa mejor playita y ya, si eso, a la vuelta vemos por donde van los tiros. Suerte a todos.



Puede que tenga razón, pero los tres tenores (Timofonica llega tarde a la fiesta) las han pasado sin despeinarse. Otra resistencia superada 

La verdad que con tan poco volumen y con tanta volatilidad cualquier previsión es valida...(por eso posteo las mias )


----------



## paulistano (18 Ago 2012)

Guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2012)

paulistano:7021188 dijo:


> Guanos dias



O usted viene de borrachera o a mi se me escapa algo, pues hoy es sábado y los mercadoh cerrados están. ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero los tres tenores (Timofonica llega tarde a la fiesta) las han pasado sin despeinarse. Otra resistencia superada
> 
> La verdad que con tan poco volumen y con tanta volatilidad cualquier previsión es valida...(por eso posteo las mias )




La MM200 del Ibex está a menos de 100 puntos bien solapadita con la bolli y podría substituir en la práctica a la bajista que viene desde los máximos de Julio de 2011 dónde veo una situación parecida. Yo creo que harán lo mismo: hacer creer que la superamos (entonces fueron cinco días continuos de subidas de 700 puntos en total y con volumen creciente) y luego para abajo.

Lo dicho: les sigo desde una roca...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ago 2012)

Merkel abre la vía a relajar las condiciones del rescate de Grecia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Sabadell, activado, después del corregir al tick al fibo del 50%, el objetivo al superar los 1,60 con objetivo los 1,79 muy claros.



Deciamos el jueves que Sabadell se iría claramente a los 1,79. Y ayer hizo lo siguiente:





Al tick, como nos gusta


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

A Iberdrola aún le quedan 20 cts para el primer objetivo (después vendran otros):


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

Acerinox y Gas Natural tb pienso que han activado objetivos interesantes:


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

El gas subirá casi un 13% entre el céntimo verde y el IVA - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

Repsol, después de realizar un triple suelo que lo convirtió en un canal, ha cumplido el objetivo propuesto por el mismo. Mi impresión es que cerrará el gap abierto e incluso puede que se lance a tocar los 17 €.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El gas subirá casi un 13% entre el céntimo verde y el IVA - elConfidencial.com



Es curioso, la luz sube no sé, un 15% cada 6 meses practicamente, sube el gas otro tanto, sube la gasolina, suben los alimentos, sube el IVA varios puntos y ya veremos la inflación al final del año, a qué no sube más allá del 2%??
Mantener 450.000 inútiles (políticos, asesores y enchufados en las administraciones) es muy caro.


----------



## Navarrorum (18 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> La MM200 del Ibex está a menos de 100 puntos bien solapadita con la bolli y podría substituir en la práctica a la bajista que viene desde los máximos de Julio de 2011 dónde veo una situación parecida. Yo creo que harán lo mismo: hacer creer que la superamos (entonces fueron cinco días continuos de subidas de 700 puntos en total y con volumen creciente) y luego para abajo.
> 
> Lo dicho: les sigo desde una roca...



No se... en las situaciones anteriores los 7561 actuaron como soporte, es decir veniamos bajistas y se remontó. En tres ocasiones. Ademas el lunes nos vamos encontrar con una conjunción planetaria de las de Pajín: *Cruzarnos con la MM200, la bol superior y el soporte 7561. *Estamos a 50 puntos de saber si corregimos o nos disparamos hasta el infinito. Insisto veo más la segunda que la primera, aunque no sea más que para corregir a 7220 y seguir subiendo.

Por cierto, hace tiempo que no veo los sellos Mulder por aqui...Es para ir preparando uno para el lunes/martes.


----------



## paulistano (18 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O usted viene de borrachera o a mi se me escapa algo, pues hoy es sábado y los mercadoh cerrados están. ienso:



A las 9:36 mi bberry seguia marcando los mismos precios de ayer.

Momento en el que he dicho..."Joder,pero si es sabado" :ouch:

No he dicho nada escurriendo en bulto pero no se os escapa una!!


----------



## loblesa (18 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Deciamos el jueves que Sabadell se iría claramente a los 1,79. Y ayer hizo lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me salí en 1.77, habiendo entrado en 1.69 y con SL en 1.65. Gracias
En BKT y Sacyr no me atreví a entrar y al final fue una buena decisión. De Sacyr no me fio y en BKT entra normalmente poco volumen.

Siguiente víctima: GAS, que cerró por encima de 1.70 y algo le rascaremos el lunes.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## tarrito (18 Ago 2012)

[YOUTUBE]obQIdffSQUk[/YOUTUBE]

me recuerda a algo ... pero ahora mismo no caigo :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

loblesa dijo:


> Me salí en 1.77, habiendo entrado en 1.69 y con SL en 1.65. Gracias
> En BKT y Sacyr no me atreví a entrar y al final fue una buena decisión. De Sacyr no me fio y en BKT entra normalmente poco volumen.
> 
> Siguiente víctima: GAS, que cerró por encima de 1.70 y algo le rascaremos el lunes.
> ...



Sacyr, sigue con los objetivos activados (que un día no suba hasta el objetivo o incluso ceda, no implica nada mientras no anule el 2º alcista).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

Bueno, me piro a bañarme que no está la tarde para estar aqui pienso..(nada, decir lo de antes, hay muchísimos valores en nuestro mercado principalmente y en el MIB con 2º alcistas activados, el que no los hayan cumplido o que hayan entrado en zona de desactivación, no implican nada mientras no anulen la figura del 2º impulso (que se anula cediendo primero la directriz y 2º, el comienzo de ese impulso).


----------



## torrefacto (18 Ago 2012)

Como veis SAN para entrar ??


----------



## paulistano (18 Ago 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como veis SAN para entrar ??



Pues es como todo.

Si es un mete saca, pues puede comprar ahora y vender a 6 y pico robando unas manzanas en el huerto de botin.

O cagarla y salir con dos perdigonazos en el culo.

Lo que debe saber es que se dice por ahi que la banca espaniola esta quebrada.

Alla ustec si cree que es buena opcion entrar o no.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ago 2012)

_"Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en bolsa yo lo vendo todo"_. (John Davidson Rockefeller)


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

La morosidad y la contracción del crédito nos indican el fin de una era


----------



## bertok (18 Ago 2012)

Schaeuble asegura que Grecia no recibirá más ayuda económica de Alemania - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (18 Ago 2012)

Bueno amigos, marcho en un rato hacia el aeropuerto. *Hoy se cumple exactamente un año* por mi parte en el mejor hilo de internete. Los hay muy buenos por ahí pero singulares como este, ninguno. En todo culpa de ustedes.

Mañana seguimos dando tiza ..... voy a intentar hacerlo un rato más antes de salir hacia el aeropuerto y quizá allí también.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ago 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como veis SAN para entrar ??



Es arriesgado, me explico. La formación de velas es buena para seguir alcista el valor, y ha habido una concentración del valor entre los 5,18-5,43 cuya ruptura ha provocado un impulso del valor posiblemente a los 6,10, pero no es una proyección tecnicamente muy segura, cosa que si eran los 2 impulsos marcados en azul. Hombre, si, con stop repartido en 5,4 y 5,18 puedes arriesgar a buscar esos 6,10.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ago 2012)

La que tienen liado con lo de animosa ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que tienen liado con lo de animosa ::



Guybrush, ¿tu trabajas en una community manager de esas y te pasa un sobre el calopez a final de mes?. 

Con todos los que parece que hay, alguno andará por este hilo. 

Yo ya desconfío de todos vosotros :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Ago 2012)

Pero poned el link ;-)


----------



## hydra69 (18 Ago 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero poned el link ;-)



El original..se lo llevó el viento...quedan reductos en la guarderia y en la papelera.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que tienen liado con lo de animosa ::



............. ::::::::...................


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2012)

Quisiera pedir opinión, tengo en cartera san a 6,9 BBVA a 6,9 y ferroviales a 9,7 tengo perdidas gordas pero las he tenido que que os voy a contar, no se si es momento de salirme o puedo reducir perdidas en este arreon, no lo tengo claro.
Un saludo


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Quisiera pedir opinión, tengo en cartera san a 6,9 BBVA a 6,9 y ferroviales a 9,7 tengo perdidas gordas pero las he tenido que que os voy a contar, no se si es momento de salirme o puedo reducir perdidas en este arreon, no lo tengo claro.
> Un saludo



Es muy complicado saber hasta donde va a llegar el rebote.

Te cuento una experiencia que tuve hace años ...... con Terra (no es el mismo tipo de acción que las que llevas pero la experiencia puede valer).

Las ví bajar desde 130 hasta 10. Me puse largo y siguieron cayendo a plomo hasta 5. Luego tuvieron un rebote fulgurante hasta 10,XX (sí las llegué a ver en verde). Me dije que me iba a forrar y que las soltaba a 20€. Aguanté ...... y las tuve que vender a 5,XX.

Era mi época loca de ir por estos mundos de dios sin Stop Loss.

Suerte y no te permitas que te ocurra lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Eurobonos: la experiencia norteamericana - elEconomista.es

Claro que los puede haber, pero tendríamos que asumir que somos un lander más.

O nos mandan a tomar por culo o bienvenidos a los Estados Unidos de Alemania.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2012)

Muchas gracias bertok, pero no se si alguien lo tiene mas estudiadas, aunque esto del análisis técnico vale lo que vale.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Muchas gracias bertok, pero no se si alguien lo tiene mas estudiadas, aunque esto del análisis técnico vale lo que vale.



El rebote lo pueden llevar bien arriba pero no te fíes (es más falso que un duro de madera).

Ponte un Stop Loss en la pérdida máxima y confía en la suerte.


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Guybrush, ¿tu trabajas en una community manager de esas y te pasa un sobre el calopez a final de mes?.
> 
> Con todos los que parece que hay, alguno andará por este hilo.
> 
> Yo ya desconfío de todos vosotros :XX:



De mi también desconfías?


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De mi también desconfías?



[YOUTUBE]oXmIpLhxBOQ[/YOUTUBE]

:rolleye:


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2012)

Bertok , lo ves en los tres valores o crees que ferroviales puede aguantar el tirón?


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bertok , lo ves en los tres valores o crees que ferroviales puede aguantar el tirón?



Cuando el rebote toque a su fin, creo que las 3 bajarán a plomo.

Es cuestión de si el rebote es bueno o no. Veo los próximos 15 meses muy negativos para el culibex, no me creo la alegría (agosto y manipulada) con la que tiran al alza).

Pero mientras sigan subiendo, a disfrutarlas.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Resumen de lo de animosa???

Plizzzzz and zenkssss ;-)


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Resumen de lo de animosa???
> 
> Plizzzzz and zenkssss ;-)



Creo que han descubierto que es un troll profesional y han dado un montón de datos personales.

Tampoco me entero mucho.

Me voy a por unos melocotones a la cocina y me pongo a buscar info por el foro de que ha pasado que esto tiene pinta de interesante :XX:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Ago 2012)

Os lo pongo aquí , bueno lo que queda el original lo han borrado :, ha sido divertido lo pillé por suerte a media tarde.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ntarse-a-demanda-contra-honor-de-persona.html


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Ago 2012)

Acabo de ver de que va la cosa, se han pasado tres pueblos.

Una cosa es meterte con alguien pero publicar todos sus datos, incluida foto..


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Resumen de lo de animosa???
> 
> Plizzzzz and zenkssss ;-)



Mi resumen (yo he estado entrando y saliendo todo el día de casa y lo he pillado a cachos, así que igual algo falla).

Animosa crea un hilo para pedir firmas para que no le quiten una ayuda a la compra de VPO que le daban. 

La gente le pone a parir y al cabo de un rato, empiezan a investigar los datos de la página donde solicitan las firmas, y que la ha creado una tal Ana María que es de alcorcón. Empiezan a buscar datos de la tal Ana María y salen un montón de comentarios en otros foros que coinciden con animosa, datos de donde trabaja que es una empresa para "animar webs" o algo así, incluso su foto del facebook y no sé que más.

El hilo donde pedía firmas lo borraron.


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Creo que han descubierto que es un troll profesional y han dado un montón de datos personales.
> 
> Tampoco me entero mucho.
> 
> Me voy a por unos melocotones a la cocina y me pongo a buscar info por el foro de que ha pasado que esto tiene pinta de interesante :XX:



No lo he visto pero nos quitamos de encima a un trollaco.


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo he visto pero nos quitamos de encima a un trollaco.



sí, por ese lado bien pero me jode que exista la posibilidad de cerrar el foro por llegar más allá de donde se debiera :ouch: ... mi opinión, sin tener ni idea de leyes ni cómo está la cosa de la privacidad por internet.

donde digo cerrar, ponga multar/castigar


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, por ese lado bien pero me jode que exista la posibilidad de cerrar el foro por llegar más allá de donde se debiera :ouch: ... mi opinión, sin tener ni idea de leyes ni cómo está la cosa de la privacidad por internet.
> 
> donde digo cerrar, ponga multar/castigar



Eso he pensado yo.

Sobre todo por este hilo....mira que me jorobaría no tenerlo.


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Eso he pensado yo.
> 
> Sobre todo por este hilo....mira que me jorobaría no tenerlo.



nos vamos al blog de Fran :Baile:
o quedamos en la web de zuloman ienso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> sí, por ese lado bien pero me jode que exista la posibilidad de cerrar el foro por llegar más allá de donde se debiera :ouch: ... mi opinión, sin tener ni idea de leyes ni cómo está la cosa de la privacidad por internet.
> 
> donde digo cerrar, ponga multar/castigar



No os flipeis. 

Primero, lo que han puesto lo han sacado de internet, es información que ha puesto ella por la web. Su error fue poner esa página de firmas donde salían sus datos y de ahí pudieron tirar de la madeja y sacar toda su información que ella ha ido poniendo en la web.

Y segundo, calopez tiene la responsabilidad por el contenido de lo que se ponga aquí, siempre que se publique algo y el, una vez que haya constancia de que está informado, lo consiente y lo deja ahí. En el momento en que el tenga constancia de un hecho y toma las medidas para erradicarlo, ya no tiene responsabilidad legal ninguna. El no puede ser responsable de lo que escriban otros, salvo que lo deje ahí.


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No os flipeis.
> 
> Primero, lo que han puesto lo han sacado de internet, es información que ha puesto ella por la web. Su error fue poner esa página de firmas donde salían sus datos y de ahí pudieron tirar de la madeja y sacar toda su información que ella ha ido poniendo en la web.
> 
> Y segundo, calopez tiene la responsabilidad por el contenido de lo que se ponga aquí, siempre que se publique algo y el, una vez que haya constancia de que está informado, lo consiente y lo deja ahí. En el momento en que el tenga constancia de un hecho y toma las medidas para erradicarlo, ya no tiene responsabilidad legal ninguna. El no puede ser responsable de lo que escriban otros, salvo que lo deje ahí.



ok, ya le digo que ni idea del asunto
gracias por aclarar el conceto


----------



## << 49 >> (19 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> _"Cuando mi limpiabotas invierte en bolsa yo lo vendo todo"_. (John Davidson Rockefeller)



Curiosamente, zerohedge dice todo lo contrario, que cada vez hay menos limpiabotas:

Retail Exodus From Stocks Continues: Another $3.6 Billion Pulled Out Last week | ZeroHedge

"Retail" son los inversores particulares, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Coooño, el fin del mundo, cierran el foro.

Dejadme hacer la última poooole


----------



## tarrito (19 Ago 2012)

me gusta más la que ponía del niño con el triciclo 8:


----------



## bertok (19 Ago 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me gusta más la que ponía del niño con el triciclo 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2012)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Una cosa es meterse con alguien y otra cosa es ser una puta como tú, que no tienes ni la más mínima noción de respeto, como nadie de este hilo. Repórtame, que estoy deseando pasarle el expediente mulder a la moderación.



Uy, pero ca pasao aqui? exijo un resumen de 3 folios a tamaño cuartilla ya.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Uy, pero ca pasao aqui? exijo un resumen de 3 folios a tamaño cuartilla ya.



Los primeros efectos de sacar los laxantes de la lista de recetables...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo he visto pero nos quitamos de encima a un trollaco.



Y a la novia de Claca....

Así ya se puede pasar más por el hilo ::

Joer, ¿se ha pillado el nabo con la cremallera el _plimo de bolne de batelía_?


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Mi resumen (yo he estado entrando y saliendo todo el día de casa y lo he pillado a cachos, así que igual algo falla).
> 
> Animosa crea un hilo para pedir firmas para que no le quiten una ayuda a la compra de VPO que le daban.
> 
> ...



Gracias, buen resumen.

Encima la tia esta tiene que estar agradecida....en forocoches le habroian enviado a su direccion unas 38 pizzas, y todo lo que os imaginais que se pueda enviar a contra reembolso...incluso cocinas con vitroceramica y todo...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Uy, pero ca pasao aqui? exijo un resumen de 3 folios a tamaño cuartilla ya.



En 1 línea.Ese enfermo mental ha confundido a Silenciosa con su madre.


----------



## burbublase (19 Ago 2012)

Cada uno con su tema

Volker Kauder lehnt Zugeständnisse an Griechenland ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Euro-Krise: EZB plant Zinsschwellen für Käufe von Staatsanleihen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ago 2012)

Otra vez han dejado en el manicomio acceso a Internet para los internos? Reportado y palomitas en el microondas esperando el perma ban 

Grata sorpresa lo de Animosa, pensaba que pesaría 100kg ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (19 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo he visto pero nos quitamos de encima a un trollaco.



Hace algún tiempo, salió a la luz que en forocoches había foreros a los que el dueño pagaba para generar "controversia" y con ello aumentar el tráfico, el número de visitas, etc, etc. Son lo que se conoce como "animadores".

No sería extraño que en este foro también haya alguna o algunas personas contratadas para eso mismo. Y Animosa era clara candidata. Y no lo hacía mal, porque hilo que abría, hilo que se llenaba de respuestas.

Al fin y al cabo, esto para calopez es un negocio.Y contratar a gente para que el foro no caiga en lo anodino y que la gente mantenga el interés en entrar y participar, me parecería algo normal.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hace algún tiempo, salió a la luz que en forocoches había foreros a los que el dueño pagaba para generar "controversia" y con ello aumentar el tráfico, el número de visitas, etc, etc. *Son lo que se conoce como "animadores".*
> 
> No sería extraño que en este foro también haya alguna o algunas personas contratadas para eso mismo. Y Animosa era clara candidata. Y no lo hacía mal, porque hilo que abría, hilo que se llenaba de respuestas.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, esto para calopez es un negocio.Y contratar a gente para que el foro no caiga en lo anodino y que la gente mantenga el interés en entrar y participar, me parecería algo normal.



Pos ya sabemos porque se llama animosa. Joer, al final el unico ser viviente de todo el foro voy a ser yo, y todos los demas trollacos pagados por calopez. Soy leyenda. ::


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2012)

Bueno he descubierto una forma para valorar monopolios y empresas en crecimiento, esas que nunca estan a valor contable. El sistema es un poco engorroso y y demanda bastante tiempo para hacer una valoracion apropiada. Resumiendo seria anualizar las tasas de crecimiento de la empresa en un periodo de 10-20 años y comprobar la tendencia de los ultimos 5 años y estimar un bpa a 10 años vista. Ese Bpa se multiplicara por el per minimo que haya arrojado la empresa en un periodo muy largo de tiempo. Si en un plazo de 10 años siendo conservador la tasa desde el precio de entrada hasta el precio de salida es cercana al 10% o superior sera una buena entrada. Este metodo unicamente es util para empresas muy solidas con margenes elevados bajo endeudamiento mercados globales y una imagen de marca muy fuerte. Algunos ejemplos :Cocacola,Ibm,Sap,American Express,Sanofi,Bayer,Pfizer

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Sr. ponzi, ahora que está por aquí aprovecho para preguntarle.

En su día recomendó invertir en el etf bxx de bankinter....inverso del etoxx...antes que en el del ibex, por el tema de liquidez. El etoxx es más líquido, comentaste.

A estas alturas estaría interesado en meterle algo, pero veo que el volumen del stoxx BXX (74.000) es prácticamente igual al del ibex 2INVE/X 35 DOBLE INVERS(65.000).

O te referías a este del ibex?? INVEX/IBEX 35 INVERSO Este tiene volumen de 14.000.


Otra cuestión....es posible invertir en el doble inverso con la prohibición de cortos vigente?

Por lo que dice la prohibición de cortos no parece permitir esta inversión:

"Fondos y ETF’s: Los participes en fondos cuya política de inversión es la de 
replicar la rentabilidad inversa de un índice, deben tener en cuenta todas sus 
posiciones, incluida las correspondientes al fondo o ETF, en los valores 
afectados por la prohibición y no podrán crear o incrementar una posición 
corta a través de la participación en el fondo."

Y me pregunto como el Piratón invirtió el otro día en un ETF inverso.

Ibex en 7500...no digais que no dan ganas de meterle, jeje...saludos!!

Gracias


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. ponzi, ahora que está por aquí aprovecho para preguntarle.
> 
> En su día recomendó invertir en el etf bxx de bankinter....inverso del etoxx...antes que en el del ibex, por el tema de liquidez. El etoxx es más líquido, comentaste.
> 
> ...



Yo el que conocia era Invex. En su dia invertia en Bxx ya que la oferta y la demanda estaba mas correlacionada. He llegado a conocer a alguno especulador que invirtiendo en el invex vio como el ibex caia un 3% y mientras el etf se quedaba practicamente plano. No se como ira el tema de las prohibiciones pero estos Etf son de luxor y cotizan en Paris asi que no se si estaran exentos. Ten cuidado con los derivados son armas de destruccion masiva 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Gracias....la verdad es que no estoy muy familiarizado con los etf.

Tenia entendido que funcionan como fondos de inversion.

Por lo que mi idea era meter pasta ahi en 7500...y esperar al ibex caer a los 6200 y hacer caja...me da igual que esto ocurra dentro de uno o seis meses...

En defiinitiva, que no le veia gran peligro a esto, o al menos no tanto como a los cfd's o warrants.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Gracias....la verdad es que no estoy muy familiarizado con los etf.
> 
> Tenia entendido que funcionan como fondos de inversion.
> 
> ...



Son menos arriesgados que los derivados ya que el apalancamiento es menor y tu posicion no se cerrara por diferencias ni por vencimiento. Etf es un fondo de inversion cotizado. Yo solo me puse corto una vez y prefiero no volver a intentarlo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. ponzi, ahora que está por aquí aprovecho para preguntarle.
> 
> ¿¿¿¿ES HOY DOMINGO???
> 
> ...




Voy largo en que el ibex guanea! :: 

Quizás me precipité, pero guanear guaneará. Para aumentar las probabilidades a mi favor, la voy a hinbocá...


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

El ibex se pondrá en 8.800 y ustec acabará en la carcel por saltarse a la torera la prohibición de c-ortos::



Es que me está pidiendo el cuerpo meterle al doble inverso....está en 7.500....sólo se pensar en verlo en 4.XXX, hacer caja y ponerme largo en Ibex...:baba:

Contactaré con el gestor de bankinter para ver si se puede invertir en ese etf o no.


----------



## bermu (19 Ago 2012)

Después de dos semanas de nervios,me deshice de mi cartera(rep,ibe,sol,gam y fcc)este viernes con un beneficio del 20 por ciento.Supongo que seguirá subiendo,pero con estos beneficios me doy con un canto en los dientes  

y ahora a esperar al otoño,porque seguro será en Octubre...


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2012)

El IBEX:







Guanear, guaneará, pero por ahora acaba de superar resistencias y lo lógico sería seguir para arriba a pesar de los recortes que deberían venir. La subida es muy vertical, todavía no ha dado tiempo a colocar papelitos. En mi opinión estas semanas veremos los 8.000 o nos quedaremos muy cerca mientras va madurando el proceso de distribución.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Googleando un poco

http://www.fundspeople.com/noticias...as-posiciones-cortas-a-los-etf-inversos-51282

LA MEDIDA ESTARÁ EN VIGOR DURANTE LOS PRÓXIMOS TRES MESES
Cómo afecta la prohibición de las posiciones cortas a los ETF inversos
Los creadores de mercado sí pueden seguir cotizando posiciones bajistas, por lo que Lyxor AM continuará ofreciendo sus productos inversos. Depende del inversor determinar cuál es su exposición neta final.

EtiquetasETFCrisis del euroNegocioEmpresasLyxor Asset Ma...
Macarena Muñoz | 24 julio del 2012 - 07:36 hrs.

Autor imagen: Ing Jorge. Filckr. Creative Commons

La prohibición que desde ayer se ha impuesto a las posiciones cortas sobre los valores españoles no se aplica, según ha establecido la CNMV, a las operaciones que sean realizadas por entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado y, por tanto, las gestoras de ETF inversos no se ven afectadas por esta restricción.

En la Bolsa de Madrid, cotizan actualmente sólo dos ETF inversos, ambos de Lyxor, el Lyxor ETF Ibex 35 Inverso y el Lyxor ETF Ibex 35 Doble Inverso Diario, y, según han confirmado a Funds People desde la entidad, continuarán cotizando el producto como hasta ahora. *Según la normativa, es responsabilidad del propio inversor que compre el ETF determinar si su posición neta al adquirirlo será corta o no, pero no depende del emisor del producto.*

Esta situación ya ocurrió el año pasado cuando se prohibieron las posiciones en corto sobre valores financieros españoles. Entonces, Lyxor continuó cotizando sus productos sin problema, al ser creador de mercado.

Según datos de VDOS, el Lyxor Ibex 35 Inverso cuenta con 80 millones de euros de activos y a un año sube un 18,7%. Por su parte, el Lyxor Ibex 35 Doble Inverso Diario, que la entidad sacó a cotizar a Bolsa a finales del año pasado, registra una subida a seis meses del 34%.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Como he venido a hablar de mi libro sigo con el tema cortos en ETF.

La circular OFICIAL de la cnmv dice lo mismo que la de Bankinter, y además dice que:

Se excluyen de la prohibición cautelar las operaciones que sean realizadas por 
entidades que desarrollen funciones de creación de mercado. Se entenderá por 
tales las entidades financieras o empresas de servicios de inversión que, como 
respuesta a órdenes de clientes o como resultado de cotizar precios de oferta y 
demanda de forma continua en su condición de miembros de mercados 


Y en este artículo del año pasado se dice que la prohibición no afecta a los ETF al ser comercializados por creadores de mercado.

Los ETF inversos pueden seguir operando con posiciones cortas,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


Y ahora veo el post del maestro Claca hablando de los 8.000 (lagarto, lagarto.....) y me entra el acojone.

Buenas tardes tengan.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

Ya veremos en la declaración de la renta del año que viene ....


----------



## Claca (19 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya veremos en la declaración de la renta del año que viene ....



Hacienda no es la CNMV, sospecho que mientras pagues lo que te toca, les importará muy poco de dónde sacas las plusvis.


----------



## paulistano (19 Ago 2012)

Pirata he enviado mail a bankinter, cuando me contesten se lo transmito!!!;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

Mi visión ibexiana es que se merece un NEIN señorial.


----------



## Janus (19 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya veremos en la declaración de la renta del año que viene ....



No pagues nada. Ya sabes el lema.

Va la consumir su puta madre.
Va a pagar su puta madre.
Va a trabajar su puta madre.
Me la va a chupar su puta madre.

Buenas tardes, llegué del vuelo y ya estoy con las pilas cargadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No pagues nada. Ya sabes el lema.
> 
> Va la consumir su puta madre.
> Va a pagar su puta madre.
> ...



Viene con las pilas supercargadísimas!!!!!! )

Tengo una mala costumbre, si me sale a devolver hago la declaración por inet, si es a pagar, en papel. ::


----------



## Sipanha (19 Ago 2012)

Saludos veraniegos a tod@s!.

Tengo una pregunta para Mr Janus (o quien sepa responderla) ...

Este es el gráfico de S&P100, mas exactamente el porcentaje de stocks por encima de la media de 200.

La pregunta es: ¿Porqué en este nuevo máximo anual no se ha llegado a donde se llegó en el anterior máximo?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Saludos veraniegos a tod@s!.
> 
> Tengo una pregunta para Mr Janus (o quien sepa responderla) ...
> 
> ...




¿Puede ser que estén subiendo el índice con las acciones que más ponderan?


----------



## Sipanha (19 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> ¿Puede ser que estén subiendo el índice con las acciones que más ponderan?



Pero se supone que el SP100 son las 100 mas potentes, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ago 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pero se supone que el SP100 son las 100 mas potentes, no?



Lo mismo son unas más potentes que otras


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No pagues nada. Ya sabes el lema.
> 
> Va la consumir su puta madre.
> Va a pagar su puta madre.
> ...



Qué boca! Estaba mirando si el post lo había escrito yo ::

Va a pagar su pvta madre a Hacienda, total el año que viene no estaremos aquí  y recordad: es delito no presentar la declaración, pero no lo es presentarla y no pagar ;-)


----------



## Mulder (19 Ago 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Siento no postear mucho pero me he autoconcedido vacaciones del foro en general (ya es que ni siquiera atizo verbalmente a los perroflauters, oigan!) además de estar medio de vacaciones aun también ando metido en otro proyecto que no tiene que ver con las bolsas, aunque me ayudará a darle paralelismo a mi p-IA en cuanto lo termine.

En fin, ando un poco desconectado de todo y solo paaba a saludar.


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2012)

Algunas curiosidades


http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/11375755/Mensajes-subliminales-de-coca-cola.html

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gorilas y Bananas (19 Ago 2012)

bermu dijo:


> Después de dos semanas de nervios,me deshice de mi cartera(rep,ibe,sol,gam y fcc)este viernes con un beneficio del 20 por ciento.Supongo que seguirá subiendo,pero con estos beneficios me doy con un canto en los dientes
> 
> y ahora a esperar al otoño,porque seguro será en Octubre...



Con ese porcentaje es posible que usted entrara a finales de julio no?? Lo digo porque yo ando igual y aun no me he retirado, casualmente con una cartera muy parecida a la suya 

Quiero ver como se desarrolla la semana, ojalá nos libren del Neeeiin!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Ago 2012)

qué buenos inversores tenemos en el foro!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (19 Ago 2012)

Alba esta creando valor a sus accionistas a largo plazo.Fijaros como recompra accs (15 mill eu, 40 mill ).... Las empresas que hacen estas politicas de inversion de forma estable en el tiempo incrementan el bpa a mayor velocidad que simplemente con el negocio. De hecho recomprando accs se puede incrementar el bpa sin necesidad de incrementar el beneficio neto reduciendo su per e indirectamente a lp incrementando el valor de sus accs


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bermu (20 Ago 2012)

Gorilas y Bananas dijo:


> Con ese porcentaje es posible que usted entrara a finales de julio no?? Lo digo porque yo ando igual y aun no me he retirado, casualmente con una cartera muy parecida a la suya
> 
> Quiero ver como se desarrolla la semana, ojalá nos libren del Neeeiin!!



Dos semanas justas,de viernes a viernes;me da que aun seguirás aumentando plusvis esta semana,yo soy un poco mas cobarde,suerte!


----------



## Claca (20 Ago 2012)

Una idea para el EURO:







En diario, así que la referencia son los 1,224, pero no al tick.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

::

edit: es un wishful thinking del copón, eh?


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::



En DAX

Pues creo que para empezar pegara un buen tiron para arriba hasta las 14:30 luego ya veremos.

Hoy hay visita en Verlin del AAEE Griego
El viernes viene el Presi a comer con F.Nein
Entre medio miercoles-jueves el BECEE seguro que se marca una declararion.

Vista la semana completa hoy quiza un poco, pero a partir del miercoles-jueves lo veo mas posible.

wishful thinking????, deje, deje, hasta mediodia no.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> edit: es un wishful thinking del copón, eh?



calle, calle. La proxima parada son los 8000, y el limite solo lo sabe dios, seguramente sean los 10000- 11000 en octubre:baba::baba:


Ahora en serio, queremos que guanee


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> En DAX
> 
> Pues creo que para empezar pegara un buen tiron para arriba hasta las 14:30 luego ya veremos.
> 
> ...


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> calle, calle. La proxima parada son los 8000, y el limite solo lo sabe dios, seguramente sean los 10000- 11000 en octubre:baba::baba:
> 
> 
> Ahora en serio, queremos que guanee



Deje de dispersar mal karma, que estoy largo y saliendo poco a poco, casi se han cumplido mis SP y cierro el mes  despues del mediodia lo que quiera....

Nach mir die Sinnflut!

"Todo el mundo" sabe que la siguiente parada son 16000


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Ago 2012)

Esto de no poder meterle cortos al IBEX es un coñazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esto de no poder meterle cortos al IBEX es un coñazo.



Definición de Gobierno:

El gobierno es la autoridad que dirige, controla y administra las instituciones del Estado cuya principal función es joder al ciudadano, prohibiendo toda aquella actividad en la que estos puedan divertirse y sacar provecho de las cagadas de este.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esto de no poder meterle cortos al IBEX es un coñazo.



¿Y para qué quiere usted cortos? Si esto con largos está la mar de entretenido... yo llevo un mes de agosto que ya lo quisiera durante todo el año, hoyga... me estoy resarciendo de mis cagadas anteriores. Y que siga, que siga.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Ago 2012)

PERO ESTO QUE ES







Vuelve uno de vacaciones y se encuentra al chulibex en los 7600. Ya se ha acabado la crisis, ¿no?. Vuelven las terrazas llenas, los Cayennes por las calles, el pisito, el hipotecón y la madre que lo parió. Así da gusto, oiga.

PD-Sr Pirata, ¿como va su etf inverso? Se lo digo porque yo tambien me acabo de subir al mismo tren 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y para qué quiere usted cortos? Si esto con largos está la mar de entretenido... yo llevo un mes de agosto que ya lo quisiera durante todo el año, hoyga... me estoy resarciendo de mis cagadas anteriores. Y que siga, que siga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento creo que rojo, pero soy larguista ::


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Post serio y reflexion:

Veo que por aqui mas de uno se toma los cortos como si fueran largos. Yo solo los utilizo para cubir acciones REALES. Si veo que van a caer, pues me cubro y esa es la idea original de esto. Eso de ir sin acciones a cortos en general .... sale bien, pero a veces sale mal. Y lo dice uno que estuvo en el DAX cuando paso lo de VW. Pasa muy raramente, pero el dia que les toque, que eso solo es una cuestion de probabilidad y de tiempo, vera que pueden salir muy muy muy caro.

El que no sepa lo de VW que mire sus cambios y lea la prensa de esos dias en Alemania.

Costo alguna que otra vida. Y mucho mucho dinero a algunos, debido a mi forma de operar, a mi no.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Post serio y reflexion:
> 
> Veo que por aqui mas de uno se toma los cortos como si fueran largos. Yo solo los utilizo para cubir acciones REALES. Si veo que van a caer, pues me cubro y esa es la idea original de esto. Eso de ir sin acciones a cortos en general .... sale bien, pero a veces sale mal. Y lo dice uno que estuvo en el DAX cuando paso lo de VW. Pasa muy raramente, pero el dia que les toque, que eso solo es una cuestion de probabilidad y de tiempo, vera que pueden salir muy muy muy caro.
> 
> ...



¿Eso no es un cortilargo? Pregunta de novicio. ¿Si voy corto y largo a la vez, cuando gano?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Post serio y reflexion:
> 
> Veo que por aqui mas de uno se toma los cortos como si fueran largos. Yo solo los utilizo para cubir acciones REALES. Si veo que van a caer, pues me cubro y esa es la idea original de esto. Eso de ir sin acciones a cortos en general .... sale bien, pero a veces sale mal. Y lo dice uno que estuvo en el DAX cuando paso lo de VW. Pasa muy raramente, pero el dia que les toque, que eso solo es una cuestion de probabilidad y de tiempo, vera que pueden salir muy muy muy caro.
> 
> ...




Esta bien lo que dice, y lleva parte de razón. Pero se olvida usted de algunos holocaustos larguistas como las terras, las bankias, los banco de valencia, las patriot (tan queridas por aqui), sacyres, astrocs, etc.

Lo importante es ponerte un SL, si luego palmas, se viene llorado al foro.


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿Eso no es un cortilargo? Pregunta de novicio. ¿Si voy corto y largo a la vez, cuando gano?



No ganas, pierdes un poco (costes), ganas cuando estas seguro que seguira subiendo y entonces te quitas los cortos de encima. Todo depende del volumen con el que estas, cuanto crees que va a caer y los costes de los cortos.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Otra que recompra accs de forma constante en el tiempo como forma de recompensa a sus accionistas


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


A largo plazo el Bpa de REE deberia comportarse mejor que el de Enagas y por tanto sus acciones tambien

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Eso de ir sin acciones a cortos en general .... _sale bien, pero a veces sale mal_.




Obviamente.... al igual que los largos ::

No sé qué decirle, para mí (algo trading sobre derivados de índices) un corto es exactamente igual que un largo, es una expectativa de movimiento futuro sobre la que me posiciono, con independencia de que una "vaparriba" y la otra "vapabajo", pero eso no podría importarme menos (como si en vez de eso quisieran ir "unapalcentro" y "laotrapadentro").

Corto y largo para mí son dos convencionalismos, nada más. Cada una con sus SL correspondientes y bien gestionadas, no veo cuál es el problema de usar unas u otras. 

Ahora bien, que esto es como todo.... cada cual con su técnica y el que la lleva la entiende, faltaría más :cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Post serio y reflexion:
> 
> *Veo que por aqui mas de uno se toma los cortos como si fueran largos*. Yo solo los utilizo para cubir acciones REALES. Si veo que van a caer, pues me cubro y esa es la idea original de esto. Eso de ir sin acciones a cortos en general .... sale bien, pero a veces sale mal. Y lo dice uno que estuvo en el DAX cuando paso lo de VW. Pasa muy raramente, pero el dia que les toque, que eso solo es una cuestion de probabilidad y de tiempo, vera que pueden salir muy muy muy caro.
> 
> ...



No veo la diferencia.

Simplemente es un movimiento del índice.

No entiendo pq lo tratas de diferente forma?


----------



## jayco (20 Ago 2012)

The sky is the limit.


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Obviamente.... al igual que los largos ::
> 
> No sé qué decirle, para mí (algo trading sobre derivados de índices) un corto es exactamente igual que un largo, es una expectativa de movimiento futuro sobre la que me posiciono, con independencia de que una "vaparriba" y la otra "vapabajo", pero eso no podría importarme menos (como si en vez de eso quisieran ir "unapalcentro" y "laotrapadentro").
> 
> ...



Sip, cada uno con su tecnica y forma de ser. Yo es que soy un abuelete del tipo tradicional  en los largos y tambien te puede venir una suspension de pagos o quiebra (vivido en propia piel y con correspondiente muesca en el teclado).


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Otra que recompra accs y que nunca lo hubiese imaginado.Eso si cada año recompra menos.

FCC

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Buenos días.

Me estáis liando, pecata dice que no se puede poner uno corto, luego manu se sube al barco del pirata...y los de bankinter no me contestan si se puede uno subir en un ETF inverso con el rollo de la prohibición de c-ortos.

Mientras veamos como siguen subiendo estas cabronas...arggg


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ago 2012)

otra vez en linea a ver cuanto me dura la conexión de la antena integrada de un nokia en el tejado y reconectada al samsung ace ... una larga historia aldeana


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me estáis liando, pecata dice que no se puede poner uno corto, luego manu se sube al barco del pirata...y los de bankinter no me contestan si se puede uno subir en un ETF inverso con el rollo de la prohibición de c-ortos.
> 
> Mientras veamos como siguen subiendo estas cabronas...arggg



En ING no me han puesto ningún problema. Eso sí, si no vuelvo a escribir en el foro, es que los de la CMNV me han metido en chirona.


----------



## Felix (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me estáis liando, pecata dice que no se puede poner uno corto, luego manu se sube al barco del pirata...y los de bankinter no me contestan si se puede uno subir en un ETF inverso con el rollo de la prohibición de c-ortos.
> 
> Mientras veamos como siguen subiendo estas cabronas...arggg



De lo que he leido por ahi se supone que es cada uno el responsable de que su posicion neta no sea corta.
Lo que no se es como se calcula esa posicion neta. Si por ejemplo tienes tienes x mil euros de perdidas latentes mas xmil euros en acciones todo en hispaniastan: ¿Puedes ponerte corto con 2x minis ibex?


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En ING no me han puesto ningún problema. Eso sí, si no vuelvo a escribir en el foro, es que los de la CMNV me han metido en chirona.



Ellos lo comercializan, el tema es que tendrás visible el PDF de la CNMV donde avisan de eso. Lo que me mosquea es que el PDF que publican en bankinter no es el que publica la CNMV. Este ultimo tiene un párrafo dedicado a los creadores de mercado, como en este caso son los ETF.



Felix dijo:


> De lo que he leido por ahi se supone que es cada uno el responsable de que su posicion neta no sea corta.
> Lo que no se es como se calcula esa posicion neta. Si por ejemplo tienes tienes x mil euros de perdidas latentes mas xmil euros en acciones todo en hispaniastan: ¿Puedes ponerte corto con 2x minis ibex?



Ni idea Felix, en ese caso sí que podría ponerme corto...:ouch:


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Aquí lo explican

http://www.cnmv.es/DocPortal/FAQ/FAQ230712esp.pdf


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Ponzi, ¿no estará sufriendo un golpe de calor?
> 
> Antes eso era ser vago, sin más, habría que aplicar la tasa bruta de felicidad que tienen en Butan, al colectivo de vagos y compararla con el de activos.
> 
> ...



Ozu que calor. Llevo años en Madrid y aun no me he terminado de acostumbrar a estas temperaturas. En Santander cin 18-20 grados ya nos bañamos en el mar

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

jayco dijo:


> The sky is the limit.



Es todo un gran pufo. Las deudas no se pueden pagar porque se gana bastante menos de lo que se debe y además las estructuración de los prestamos a largo plazo lo que persiguen es dejar "canal" para destinar los beneficios a dividendos.

Todo lo arreglan con rollover continuo con la esperanza de que a muchos años .... la inflación se lo lleve por delante. El mundo actual es inflacionario por definición y tarde o temprano aparecerá porque beneficia a quienes se sobreendeudan y ahí están las naciones irresponsables.

Esa es la razón por la que tienen tanto miedo a la deflación.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ozu que calor. Llevo años en Madrid y aun no me he terminado de acostumbrar a estas temperaturas. En Santander cin 18-20 grados ya nos bañamos en el mar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Para mi lo peor de este calor es que parece que no va a pasar nunca.

Llevamos semanas así y aún quedan semanas por delante.

Luego viene el Otoño y se está de maravilla pero el verano en Madrid y la no vida.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi lo peor de este calor es que parece que no va a pasar nunca.
> 
> Llevamos semanas así y aún quedan semanas por delante.
> 
> Luego viene el Otoño y se está de maravilla pero el verano en Madrid y la no vida.



Aun asi este verano esta siendi mas flojo que otros. No creo que la ola africana dure mas de una semana. Mientras refresque por las noches ya soy feliz

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## credulo (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ozu que calor. Llevo años en Madrid y aun no me he terminado de acostumbrar a estas temperaturas. En Santander cin 18-20 grados ya nos bañamos en el mar
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Si, pero este verano en Santander también ha hecho mucho calor, hemos rozado los 30 grados  ahora todo nublado con buena temperatura.

Playita y el IBEX alcista con las TRE dándome un alegrón.


----------



## diosmercado (20 Ago 2012)

Y el bono español a 10 años bajando a toda hostia, por el 6,17%. Apuesto a que esta semana estamos por debajo del 6%.

Estas especulaciones son las que odio, porque sube asi? y porque baja asi? somos igual o peor que el mes pasado, no tiene justificacion ni la subida ni la bajada.

Veo un +2% para el ibex hoy, no se pero se huele un nuevo pepinazo mas.


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si, pero este verano en Santander también ha hecho mucho calor, hemos rozado los 30 grados  ahora todo nublado con buena temperatura.
> 
> Playita y el IBEX alcista con las TRE dándome un alegrón.



Yo donde he estado ha hecho calor, parece que viene detrás. Primero en Santander (hoy si está algo nublado pero hace calor con bochorno por la humedad), las dos semanas pasadas en NY también mucho calor, antes en Madrid también mucho calor.

Si es de ley, en invierno tiene que hacer invierno.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Si, pero este verano en Santander también ha hecho mucho calor, hemos rozado los 30 grados  ahora todo nublado con buena temperatura.
> 
> Playita y el IBEX alcista con las TRE dándome un alegrón.



Pero son dias sueltos y las noches son fresquitas. No hay nada parecido a dar un paseo por el sardinero en una noche de verano con un helado de mantecado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Ago 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y el bono español a 10 años bajando a toda hostia, por el 6,17%. Apuesto a que esta semana estamos por debajo del 6%.
> 
> Estas especulaciones son las que odio, porque sube asi? y porque baja asi? somos igual o peor que el mes pasado, no tiene justificacion ni la subida ni la bajada.



Aquí tienes uno de los posibles motivos:

El BCE estudia un tope en los tipos para la compra de bonos - elEconomista.es

Imagina que España pide el rescate (o la ayuda, o como se le llame esta vez), y después de cumplir los compromisos extra que nos pongan (espero que no muchos más), el BCE dice "no permitiré bonos a 10 años por encima del 4%".

Ni siquiera le haría falta comprar, solamente con anunciarlo la cotización pegaría un brinco y se pondría al 4%. Lo que parece es que el mercado se está preparando para eso, para una bajada generalizada de los tipos que se pagan por la deuda.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2012)

Zuckerberg. "Es desagradable ver la situación de Facebook en bolsa" - elEconomista.es


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2012)

No sabía que también en HVEI35 se hablaba del tiempo... parece esto un ascensor.

Hoyga paulistano, yo no he dicho que no se pueda poner corto, he dicho que para qué, si con los larguitos está uno la mar de bien... ganando platita


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Piraton y Manu, les enviaremos un bocata con una lima dentro a alcala meco o alhaurin de la torre.

Esto me contestan de bankinter:

Estimado Sr. Paulistano:
En relación con su consulta, le informamos de que los fondos o ETF's, cuya política de inversión es la de replicar la rentabilidad inversa de un índice o cartera de valores afectados por la prohibición, se encuentran incluidos en dicha prohibición, que no permite crear o incrementar una posición corta a través de la participación en el fondo o ETF.
Quedamos a su disposición para cualquier otra consulta que desee realizar.
Atentamente,
Bankinter


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

*me encanta que los planes salgan bien...*



Practicamente 100% cash, veremos los toros desde la barrera las proximas 2-3 semanas.

Solo con Metro dentro (viendo si peponea total hasta +- 25,5) y si no, pues como que salgo tambien, ya se volveran a recomprar a 24.

Si el DAX se fuese otra vez a 7900 creo (es mi opinion) esta vez no lo pararan.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Aquí tienes uno de los posibles motivos:
> 
> El BCE estudia un tope en los tipos para la compra de bonos - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



El BCE son los padres...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)




----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

_Pepeluí _está contento hoy.... le pone jachondón la proximidad del rescate y el siemprealcismo reinante


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Aquí tienes uno de los posibles motivos:
> 
> El BCE estudia un tope en los tipos para la compra de bonos - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...




¿Eso no son unos eurobonos enmascarados?
¿No implicaría que los intereses de los bonos de los paises por debajo de 4% subiesen instantáneamente? El riesgo de imapago existe, y debería manifestarse en algún lado.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Un libro de 1949 y ya entonces se pedia precaucion sobre las emisiones de accs preferentes. Solo son recomendables para personas juridicas (por temas fiscales) y a precios ridiculos , es decir solo han de ser compradas en el mercado secundario. Muchas veces ser precavido y con ganas de aprender puede salvarte de algun que otro susto

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso no son unos eurobonos enmascarados?
> ¿No implicaría que los intereses de los bonos de los paises por debajo de 4% subiesen instantáneamente? El riesgo de imapago existe, y debería manifestarse en algún lado.



Hasta el 12 de Septiembre no hay nada de nada de nada.
El BECEE no podria hacerlo, y el que podria hacerlo se decide en Karlsruhe el 12.

Cuanto han recibido hasta ahora los bancos ejpanoles de los 100MM?

Como se dice en las jermanies: "El camino al cementerio esta adoquinado de buenas intenciones."


----------



## Antiparras (20 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Zuckerberg. "Es desagradable ver la situación de Facebook en bolsa" - elEconomista.es



entre la salida a bolsa y su boda con "hesto"







se ha lucido el elemento, que ganas de joderse la vida hamijo.

Podía tener infinitos veranos de putas y barcos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> entre la salida a bolsa y su boda con "hesto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que uno puede ser muy inteligente a la par que muy, pero que muy, tonto.

(véale la cara si no le convence lo que digo)


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> entre la salida a bolsa y su boda con "hesto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si se ha casado por algo sera.Hay cosas que las putas no pueden darte, como pequeños detalles del dia a dia que enriquecen una relacion. No soy el mas indicado para hablar ya que estoy soltero y mas feliz que una perdiz. Si la accion baja mucho y lanza una opa alguna empresa como google quien sabe igual hasta saca rendimiento al negocio, fijaros en youtube

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ago 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> entre la salida a bolsa y su boda con "hesto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay va!!!! 

Si son gemelos.... Se ha casado con su inverso


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> _Hay cosas que las putas no pueden darte, como pequeños detalles del dia a dia que enriquecen una relacion._




Directo al servidor de QOTDs, esta creo que está por derecho propio en el TOP 3 :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Sr. Pollastre, ¿al final como le fué el viernes?

No hubo navajas ni camborio en mi caso.

Navajas no había, raciones de gambitas a la plancha y almejas de carril tomaron su lugar.

Nos dió pereza ir al camborio, y la copita nos la tomamos en el juan ranas, que tampoco está mal


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Directo al servidor de QOTDs, esta creo que está por derecho propio en el TOP 3 :XX::XX::XX:



enlace para disfrutar de esas perlas de sabiduría :


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

_Nothing to write home about_.... la cosa estuvo tranquila, abrimos en casa un Valenciso y me puse tabla en ristre a cortar a tercios jamón, lomo y chorizo. Cena _picoteo casual_, que la llaman por ahí ::

El Sábado sí hubo salida al mundo exterior, con ginebras varias de diversos pelajes. Pero como diría el cronista de Conan: "Esa es otra historia, que a su debido tiempo será contada" ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, ¿al final como le fué el viernes?
> 
> No hubo navajas ni camborio en mi caso.
> 
> ...


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Eso no son unos eurobonos enmascarados?
> ¿No implicaría que los intereses de los bonos de los paises por debajo de 4% subiesen instantáneamente? El riesgo de impago existe, y debería manifestarse en algún lado.



No lo sé.

De momento el riesgo de impago se refleja en el precio de los CDS, que también baja:

CSPA1U5 Quote - Kingdom of Spain Index - Bloomberg

Lo que yo veo aquí es una realimentación positiva: Si el mercado está convencido de que pediremos la ayuda en caso de necesitarla, y si el mercado está convencido de que dicha ayuda funcionará y evitará la suspensión de pagos, entonces lógicamente la probabilidad de que haya suspensión de pagos se reduce necesariamente.


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Ahora es cuando a los de la trinchera nos entra la duda de si hemos dejado escapar una oportunidad historica en los 6000.

Al menos a mi, tanta buena noticia.....Merkel, saca a NEIN a pasear, cohone....que el ibex esta muy altoooo


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Ago 2012)

¿Qué habéis tocado?


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ago 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



Eso mismo, Pollastre, Mulder, gurús gordos ¿que ha pasado?

Habéis lanzado un rayo Bertokiano ?


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Ago 2012)

Qué se ha roto?


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ahora es cuando a los de la trinchera nos entra la duda de si hemos dejado escapar una oportunidad historica en los 6000.
> 
> Al menos a mi, tanta buena noticia.....Merkel, saca a NEIN a pasear, cohone....que el ibex esta muy altoooo



No problema.

Los de la trinchera vamos llenando el saco de peras hurtadas en el intradía y aprovechando para del rebote en otro tipo de posiciones.

Sobran niveles y día para entrar.

Ahora muchos se lanzarán al deporte nacional, cresting.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Eso mismo, Pollastre, Mulder, gurús gordos ¿que ha pasado?
> 
> Habéis lanzado un rayo Bertokiano ?



no he sido yo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



Ya es hora que Pepe Luí se inquiete un poco...sólo por joder un ratín


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Ago 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



La MM200 con la puntita de la nariz...

... y el BCE que ha dicho que no les melesten que todavía se tienen que enseñar las fotos de las vacaciones.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Directo al servidor de QOTDs, esta creo que está por derecho propio en el TOP 3 :XX::XX::XX:



Venga le dejo otra joya para rizar mas el rizo.... 
"La felicidad humana no es producto tanto de grandes golpes de buena suerte que rara vez ocurren, sino de las peq ventajas que tienen lugar todos los dias"Benjamin Franklin

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué se ha roto?



El culo de un larguista. ::


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué se ha roto?



Simplemente que el IBEX se ha parado milimétricamente en la media de 200 en diario.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Ago 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué habéis tocado?



Nada, es que acabo de entrar en el IBEX.


----------



## << 49 >> (20 Ago 2012)

Esto es lo que ha pasado:

ECB Crushes Spiegel's "Absolutely Misleading" Monetization Report | ZeroHedge


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

Si el día 6 en la reunión del BCE se defraudan las expectativas ............. ni pensar en el culo de los largos. Si hay un día en el que el intradía es peligros .... ese es el día.


----------



## Claca (20 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Qué se ha roto?



Nada, simplemente que no podemos esperar que las subidas se realicen con tanta fuerza llegados a estos niveles. Cada vez costará más subir y la volatilidad irá en aumento (máximos y mínimos más espaciados, los famosos picos y valles que comenté en su momento); probablemente sea entonces cuando las mejores noticias empiecen a salir en los medios para convencer a la gente mientras el precio duda. Por ahora, no obstante, la subida sigue muy sana, sin haber dado tiempo a repartir papel.

Un pull a los 7.250 sería muy normal:







PD: Falta un gráfico de IBE, lo sé, pero todavía no lo tengo preparado.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

Me aburro, pongo un examen.

A la vista del siguiente gráfico:







1- Evalúe la capacidad estética y artística de la persona que ha elegido los colores del gráfico (0,1 puntos).

2- Determine la versión de Excel con la que se ha elaborado el gráfico (0,1 puntos).

3- Comente la insoportable levedad del ser (0,1 puntos).

4- Determine dónde está la bolita y para quién trabaja el BCE (9,7 puntos).


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Nada, es que acabo de entrar en el IBEX.



es esto verdad??

es que a eso de las 10:30 o así se me ha pasado por la cabeza subirme con el stop puesto y el culo bien protegido...la broma me hubiese salido por 300-400 euros.

No lo he hecho porque últimamente me pienso todo dos veces....pero vamos, que le entiendo::


----------



## chameleon (20 Ago 2012)

Claca dijo:


>



Ondas Planas, no digo ná y lo digo tó


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

De vuelta de vacaciones, ..... NEIN.

Alemania ve "muy problemático" el plan del BCE para reducir primas de riesgo - elEconomista.es


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De vuelta de vacaciones, ..... NEIN.
> 
> Alemania ve "muy problemático" el plan del BCE para reducir primas de riesgo - elEconomista.es



[YOUTUBE]D3SswV9q-fI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J-Z (20 Ago 2012)

Es día de guano.

A cerrar el gap de 7421.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ago 2012)

Cuando paramos???


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

Algo que me he encontrado por ahí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene sentido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Algo que me he encontrado por ahí...



Ese gráfico es de un buen trader llamado Santi Cabo (creo que es colaborador en XTB), lo pone en su blog fueradebolsa: Fuera de Bolsa: IBEX-35: Análisis de corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tiene sentido.



Bueno si..luego seguro que hace lo que le salga el rabo..y se va a los 8000 sin parar.... ::


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ese gráfico es de un buen trader llamado Santi Cabo (creo que es colaborador en XTB), lo pone en su blog fueradebolsa: Fuera de Bolsa: IBEX-35: Análisis de corto, medio y largo plazo.



Lo sigo..de kostarof...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Lo sigo..de kostarof...



pues a kostarof no lo conozco, pero a Santi Cabo sí, es una buena referencia desde hace un par de años, aunque leo más casi a Claca y a Guybrush_Threepwood, y lo digo muy en serio :Aplauso:


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues a kostarof no lo conozco, pero a Santi Cabo sí, es una buena referencia desde hace un par de años, aunque leo más casi a Claca y a Guybrush_Threepwood, y lo digo muy en serio :Aplauso:



Deberías echarle un ojo a su foro,Santi Cabo postea allí con el nick de lifo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

¿Nadie comenta el gráfico que he puesto?

Yo veo cosas muy significativas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Deberías echarle un ojo a su foro,Santi Cabo postea allí con el nick de lifo.



le echaré un vistazo, gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2012)

Las caralibro siguen a lo suyo

Que alguien le haga una OPA ya

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta el gráfico que he puesto?
> 
> Yo veo cosas muy significativas.



Yo no veo la imagen, 
Pero yq sabe que aunque lo viera poco podría opinar con fundamento,ahora si quiere una opinión meiga-broker se la doy :XX: 

Pero mejor consulte al gato, ese si que sabe


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

¿Se ve la imagen?







que alguien la ponga que a mí me están trolleando la cuenta 

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/7932637dndeestlabolita.jpg


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

nop---------->


----------



## boquiman (20 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta el gráfico que he puesto?
> 
> Yo veo cosas muy significativas.



Yo tampoco veo la imagen. la podrias volver a subir?

gracias


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

Es que yo en casa la veo y al recargar la página hay ocasiones en que la veo y otra no.

La vuelvo a subir.


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> al recargar la página hay ocasiones en que la veo y otra no.










::::::


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

no lo veo


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

A ver ahora.


----------



## Sipanha (20 Ago 2012)

Saludos.

Tocada la resistencia 1414.08 en SPX500, probabilidades de irnos a visitar los 1410.46


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> no lo veo



"noveo" tu "noloveo" y lo subo...


----------



## tarrito (20 Ago 2012)

-niño, baja a ver si funciona el intermitente!!
....
-ahora sí... ahora no.... ahora sí... ahora no.

[YOUTUBE]X0FZm3Xw9lY[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2012)

Hay que sacar al Cuqui...


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

cambio radical en julio 2012....lo tendrá el gobierno, que yo no tengo un duro hoygan


----------



## J-Z (20 Ago 2012)

Miralos que majicos como cierran el gap.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Telefónica se irá a la zona de 11,45-12,1 antes de iniciar un último impulso bajista de alto rango a la zona de 6,5 €. Aqui en gráfico semanal:





Esos 11,45 de fibo del 50% además coinciden con el 2º impulso alcista en gráfico diario, mientras que los 12,1 podrían ser el final de la estructura de dilatación de los 3 impulsos posibles:





A ver qué ocurre al final..ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (20 Ago 2012)

Mi interpretación, a ver si lo veis igual.

Draghi les ha bajado el coeficiente de reserva obligatoria del 2% al 1% y les ha soltados dos LTRO.

Verde--> Se aprecia cómo la liquidez ahora mismo la tienen los gobiernos que supongo la han obtenido emitiendo deuda, unos a tipos ridículos y otros a tipos altísmos.

Naranja---> Las reservas obligatorias caen al bajarles el coeficiente del 2% al 1% pero esa liquidez extra que primero se fue a la facilidad de depósito (azul) ya no está allí.

Es decir, gobiernos han emitido deuda y los bancos han aprovechado que Draghi les ha dado liquidez por todas partes para comprarla.

Esto no es una novedad, la novedad es el nivel de cash que tienen los gobiernos y ¿particulares?


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Espero que no veamos desplomes violentos, de los de verdad ::, en las próximas sesiones.

El movimiento de hoy está afectado por el bajo volumen y la cercanía de la MM200. Todavía tienen que distribuir de lo lindo, que lo harán 8:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> A ver ahora.



Entre otros ..... que el BCE está haciendo ganar un porrón de dinero a los bancos facilitándoles contínuamente el carry trade.

Yo con lo azul, me montaba una marisquería para los chonis ugeteros.


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

Pedazo de oxtia..como rompa los 7400


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

han tirado de la cadena


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ago 2012)

Una meneada al ciruelo no está mal

Hay gacelas que le estaban faltando el respeto a los perros del huerto del botas...ahora ya tienen mordeduras hasta en el ojal


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Manu y el pirata estarán contentos...


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Otras 2 que recompran accs prosegur e indra.Itra que recompra pero no de forma continuada es Ebro,concretamente en 2008 y 2011. De todas (las españolas) me quedo con alba y ree por los margenes que tienen y por la cantidad de dinero que dedican a recomprar. Como veis el grafico de ree?? Estoy planteandome utilizar un cartucho sobre el entorno de los 30-31

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Nadie comenta el gráfico que he puesto?
> 
> Yo veo cosas muy significativas.





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También podría ser una dilatación de ese segundo, ¿no? A veces los movimientos terminan dilatando un poco antes de girar. El efecto gacelo lo llamo yo ::



paulistano dijo:


> Manu y el pirata estarán contentos...



Hombre contentos-contentos, lo normal, iba con muy poquito. :cook:


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *También podría ser una dilatación de ese segundo, ¿no? A veces los movimientos terminan dilatando un poco antes de girar. El efecto gacelo lo llamo yo* ::




Uh-oh.... ha rebasado el nivel Droide de Combate en AT... no sólo proporciona explicaciones de AT... sino que además él mismo se las cree.... no... ¡ no puede ser !









:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

Mañana es del día de Trina Solar y sus resultados pueden condicionar el futuro bursátil del conglomerado solar al completo. Recuerden lo bien que le sentó a First.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> También podría ser una dilatación de ese segundo, ¿no? A veces los movimientos terminan dilatando un poco antes de girar. El efecto gacelo lo llamo yo ::
> 
> 
> 
> Hombre contentos-contentos, lo normal, iba con muy poquito. :cook:



Bueno, a ver, es que la estructura de dilatación no es por dilatación de ningún impulso realmente. Lo que se hace es se realizar una gran estructura que haga coincidir el 61.8% de la misma con el fin del primer impulso para ver hasta donde puede llegar la subida una vez sobre pase el 3º impulso en caso de existir (seguros suelen ser 2, 3 depende de la tendencia).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uh-oh.... ha rebasado el nivel Droide de Combate en AT... no sólo proporciona explicaciones de AT... sino que además él mismo se las cree.... no... ¡ no puede ser !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se llaman así desde hace mucho tiempo..no les he puesto yo el nombre (que más quisiera tener algún tipo de chart dedicado..), aunque suene a lo que suene..


----------



## pollastre (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Se llaman así desde hace mucho tiempo..no les he puesto yo el nombre (que más quisiera tener algún tipo de chart dedicado..), aunque suene a lo que suene..




Arrghhh.... acaba de saltar Ud. estilo agente del servicio secreto entre mi bala y el presidente de los Piratas Unidos.... ese dardo iba dirigido contra él, no contra Ud. !! :: ::


----------



## Janus (20 Ago 2012)

Apple superando máximos históricos. Subida de 100 dolares con volumen descendente pero una vez superados los máximos históricos ..... no hay referencias para abrir cortos. Vale más estar largo.

La madrilada de Yelp es para estudiarla. Ya está de nuevo en 20 cuando hace días que se fugó hasta 28 por unos resultados que hablaban de perder dinero pero con más ingresos (será para perder más y más).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Arrghhh.... acaba de saltar Ud. estilo agente del servicio secreto entre mi bala y el presidente de los Piratas Unidos.... ese dardo iba dirigido contra él, no contra Ud. !! :: ::



perdone entonces..:


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Uffff, estos del chilibex, cada dia hacen mas cosas en un dia. Vaya recorridos ....

Llegara el dia que el 2 de Enero

Open: 6532,234234234234234
High: 16000,000000000000000
Low: 4000,000000000000000
Close: 6532,234234234234235

Y descansaran hasta el 31 de Diciembre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple superando máximos históricos. Subida de 100 dolares con volumen descendente pero una vez superados los máximos históricos ..... no hay referencias para abrir cortos. Vale más estar largo.
> 
> La madrilada de Yelp es para estudiarla. Ya está de nuevo en 20 cuando hace días que se fugó hasta 28 por unos resultados que hablaban de perder dinero pero con más ingresos (será para perder más y más).



yo el tema de los fundamentales, cada vez los cuestiono más. Facebook está batiendo records de ingresos (claro, subió un 32% en el 2º trimestre, a eso los analistas le llaman no cumplir las expectativas..pero cada vez, ingresan más, no infinitamente más como antes, pero si más, bastante más), mientras que Inditex en España está perdiendo por todos los lados (les salvan las tiendas que abren más y más en los países emergentes, pero eso se frenará en muy poco tiempo, de hecho, hemos bajado a los 5900 sin la ayuda de Inditex, así que reme para abajo que corregirá por lo menos algún fibo de la subida, a ver a donde nos vamos). 
Esta subida va a ser para lo que es, para disfrute temporal de algunos incautos, una acumulación sencilla derivada de la prohibición de cortos.De hecho, los 3 valores creo (2 bancarios y una constructora) que más subieron la semana pasada en nuestro mercado, entiendo que son empresas más próximas a la quiebra que a la solvencia incluso dudosa..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uh-oh.... ha rebasado el nivel Droide de Combate en AT... no sólo proporciona explicaciones de AT... sino que además él mismo se las cree.... no... ¡ no puede ser !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Otra curiosidad que viene en el inversor inteligente de Graham sobre los fondos indice:

Si en 1929 se hubiese invertido 100$ cada mes hasta 1939 los 12000$ se habrian convertido en 15571$. Sin embargo si esos 12000$ se hubiesen invertido en 1929 en un solo disparo en 1939 apenas tendriamos 7223. Moraleja: Diversificar el patrimonio entre diferentes activos y en diferentes momentos del tiempo o si es un indice comprarlo a diferentes precios



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra curiosidad que viene en el inversor inteligente de Graham sobre los fondos indice:
> 
> Si en 1929 se hubiese invertido 100$ cada mes hasta 1939 los 12000$ se habrian convertido en 15571$. Sin embargo si esos 12000$ se hubiesen invertido en 1929 en un solo disparo en 1939 apenas tendriamos 7223. Moraleja: Diversificar el patrimonio entre diferentes activos y en diferentes momentos del tiempo o si es un indice comprarlo a diferentes precios
> 
> ...



No hay moralejas en el tema de la inversión en bolsa, hay los que lo hacen bien y los que lo hacen mal. Conozco un iraní que no se sale del par euro/dólar ni a tiros, y gana como un cabrón y no con intradia en todos los casos. Para todos hay opiniones, Warren Buffet tiene la frase mítica de que el que diversifica mucho, es que no sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo o donde se está metiendo. Yo pienso como él, si estoy centrado en el Dax, pues en el Dax, si estoy en acciones, pues 3 o 4 valores, ahora meter la pasta a cañón en plan cesta de la compra, pues como que no pq al final no conoces el valor donde te metes. Conocer un índice, un valor, requiere tiempo, no todos reaccionan igual a las figuras, los hay más nobles etc.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No hay moralejas en el tema de la inversión en bolsa, hay los que lo hacen bien y los que lo hacen mal. Conozco un iraní que no se sale del par euro/dólar ni a tiros, y gana como un cabrón y no con intradia en todos los casos. Para todos hay opiniones, Warren Buffet tiene la frase mítica de que el que diversifica mucho, es que no sabe muy bien lo que está haciendo o donde se está metiendo. Yo pienso como él, si estoy centrado en el Dax, pues en el Dax, si estoy en acciones, pues 3 o 4 valores, ahora meter la pasta a cañón en plan cesta de la compra, pues como que no pq al final no conoces el valor donde te metes. Conocer un índice, un valor, requiere tiempo, no todos reaccionan igual a las figuras, los hay más nobles etc.



A mi me funciona muy bien, eso si como ahorro periodico al margen de las acciones. Aunque al final siempre vendo al mes o a los 2 meses sacando un 5%-10%

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Ago 2012)

Sin novedad en la trinchera jugando al dómino con el sargento. Hemos creado una salida para intrépidos.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Manu y el pirata estarán contentos...



No iba con muchas más que el pirata. Iba con 90 ETFs que ya están vendidos. Un mierda de beneficio, pero me vale para ir aprendiendo. Además no tengo ganas de que los húngaros de la CNMV me hagan una visita por bajista.

Por lo general, tiene pinta de irse a los 7200 según comenta Master Claca. allí cargaremos algo, poco y con más miedo que vergüenza.

Manu_alcala
"Piano, piano si va lontano"


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Iberdrola, una apuesta segura por ahora pienso mientras no ceda los 2,97. Hoy ha realizado otra peonza, vela de indecisión pero cuyo cierre ha respetado incluso los máximos de la sesión precedente. Poco a poco, aunque ceda en próximas sesiones se irá a los 3,56 y más arriba.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me funciona muy bien, eso si como ahorro periodico al margen de las acciones. Aunque al final siempre vendo al mes o a los 2 meses sacando un 5%-10%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



hola Ponzi, si sacas al mes o cada 2 meses un 5-10% de tu inversión, monta un portal privado de asesoramiento financiero, yo seré tu primer cliente.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> hola Ponzi, si sacas al mes o cada 2 meses un 5-10% de tu inversión, monta un portal privado de asesoramiento financiero, yo seré tu primer cliente.



Yo reconozco que ha sido de chiripa (Han sido pocos meses). He tenido la suerte que hemos tenido un mercado muy volatil y que cuando hemos caido a plomo he entrado con fuerza. En una de las entradas tuve que permanecer dentro del mercado casi 4 meses (Justo la caida antes de que Votin dejase de postear) y me comi un -20% por la primera aportacion pero como fui piramidando baje el precio de 8100 a 6700.Lo normal es que si lo usas como plan de ahorro mensual en periodos largos de tiempo obtengas un 7%-9% anual

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo reconozco que ha sido de chiripa (Han sido pocos meses). He tenido la suerte que hemos tenido un mercado muy volatil y que cuando hemos caido a plomo he entrado con fuerza. En una de las entradas tuve que permanecer dentro del mercado casi 4 meses (Justo la caida antes de que Votin dejase de postear) y me comi un -20% por la primera aportacion pero como fui piramidando baje el precio de 8100 a 6700.Lo normal es que si lo usas como plan de ahorro mensual en periodos largos de tiempo obtengas un 7%-9% anual
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Bueno, ganar un 7-9% es un % muy bajo una vez se aprende a ganar de forma consistente que se tarde entre 1-3 años según ya el esfuerzo y en menor medida el talento de cada uno, lo normal es ganar entre un 20-30% anual haciéndolo de forma regular, no todos los días ni todas las semanas vamos. Un 7-9% lo ganas simplemente en dividendos seguros..que los habrá (alimentación y ciertas energéticas no tienen pq darse una gran hostía). Si algo he aprendido en cuanto a los mejores momentos para ganar, es en cortos ya que las personas responden al pánico de forma más brusca que a la euforia y se producen las bajadas de forma + vertical que las subidas que suelen ser + escalonadas, de hecho, os ocurrirá que si un día véis que estáis ganando demasiado, estaréis tentados de deshacer posiciones (cuando el 50% de un buen marubozu alcista suele funcionar como un buen soporte por lo general), es una reacción normal, mientras que al contrario, se tiende a pensar que en la siguiente sesión el mundo se hundirá, y así ocurre casi siempre (las formaciones de 3 cuervos negros aparecen mucho más que los 3 soldados blancos)


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, ganar un 7-9% es un % muy bajo una vez se aprende a ganar de forma consistente que se tarde entre 1-3 años según ya el esfuerzo y en menor medida el talento de cada uno, lo normal es ganar entre un 20-30% anual haciéndolo de forma regular, no todos los días ni todas las semanas vamos. Un 7-9% lo ganas simplemente en dividendos seguros..que los habrá (alimentación y ciertas energéticas no tienen pq darse una gran hostía). Si algo he aprendido en cuanto a los mejores momentos para ganar, es en cortos ya que las personas responden al pánico de forma más brusca que a la euforia y se producen las bajadas de forma + vertical que las subidas que suelen ser + escalonadas, de hecho, os ocurrirá que si un día véis que estáis ganando demasiado, estaréis tentados de deshacer posiciones (cuando el 50% de un buen marubozu alcista suele funcionar como un buen soporte por lo general), es una reacción normal, mientras que al contrario, se tiende a pensar que en la siguiente sesión el mundo se hundirá, y así ocurre casi siempre (las formaciones de 3 cuervos negros aparecen mucho más que los 3 soldados blancos)



Si ganases de forma consistente un 20%-30% anual compuesto (Despues de comisiones e impuestos) estarias mas forrado que buffet. Creo que la marca de buffet es un 17%-19% 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si ganases de forma consistente un 20%-30% anual compuesto (Despues de comisiones e impuestos) estarias mas forrado que buffet. Creo que la marca de buffet es un 17%-19%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Imposible, hay firmas extranjeras de inversión que te garantizan un 30% pagando un pasta y con unas inversiones muy fuertes, no aptas para todos los bolsillos. Yo ahora mismo te doy en un privado, un portal (español, pero de pago eso sí) de asesoramiento que lleva ganado este año en su cartera fija de posiciones (sin hacer como nosotros que hilamos + fino y cambiamos al valor/valores que + nos interesa cada semana), más de un 25% (con 5 valores fijos, intercambiando la posición de cada uno pero de forma esporádica, repito).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Peter Lynch, ganando durante 13 años una rentabilidad del 30% (mira sus consejos):
Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog
Otros, Neuberger Berman US Real State USD Adv, es un fondo chiquitin (44 MM de patrimonio) con una rentabilidad en el año del 11.52% y más importante una rentabilidad anualizada en los últimos tres años del 29.97%. Inversión mínima. 10.000 USD


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Peter Lynch, ganando durante 13 años una rentabilidad del 30% (mira sus consejos):
> Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog



Si pero son casos especiales y en muchos casos asumiendo riesgos excesivos, ademas por periodos de 10-15 años. Tienes long term capital,eran unos fieras y mira como acabaron, creo que habia hasta algun premio nobel. A 40 años nadie ha superado a Buffet. Es muy dificil conseguir de forma consistente sin riesgo un 30% anual a largo plazo. Bestinver son de lo mejorcito de europa y su rentabilidad media es del 15% antes era del 17% lo cual ha significado para sus primeros inversores multiplicar por 14 su inversion inicial si la han mantenido hasta el dia de hoy.Imaginate un 30%

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Garantizar, no puede garantizar nadie, ahora, lo que si te digo es que es normal sacar rentabilidades anuales del 20-25% una vez se va dominando el temilla..


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2012)

Me teneis que perdonar, pero voy a bajar la media del tema, con una gacelada mia...
y una pregunta:
-Hay alguna posibilidad de cerrar el hueco hecho a mediados de junio?
-Se que para muchos no tendra nada de sentido, pero: 
prediccion de gacela, choca el precio con la media de 200 sesiones y despues nos vamos a la zona sombreada en amarillo







http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/imagen/7933458sin-ttulo.png


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Ago 2012)

LLevo siguiendo este foro varios años.

Cuando empecé a leer, una de las normas era no hablar de ganancias. No recuerdo haber visto a Claca, Pollastre, FranR, Bertok, Mulder, etc, venir a este hilo a soltarse el moco del % de rentabilidad que se sacan en un año.

Y seguramente ellos sí que realmente saquen un % de rentabilidad bastante alto. Por cierto, yo de los que van a los foros sacando pecho de su rentabilidad, como tratando de buscarse reconocimiento, personalmente no me creo nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> LLevo siguiendo este foro varios años.
> 
> Cuando empecé a leer, una de las normas era no hablar de ganancias. No recuerdo haber visto a Claca, Pollastre, FranR, Bertok, Mulder, etc, venir a este hilo a soltarse el moco del % de rentabilidad que se sacan en un año.
> 
> Y seguramente ellos sí que realmente saquen un % de rentabilidad bastante alto. Por cierto, yo de los que van a los foros sacando pecho de su rentabilidad, como tratando de buscarse reconocimiento, personalmente no me creo nada.



No estoy hablando de mi rentabilidad, que ni la conozco, digo sencillamente lo que entiendo que una persona con experiencia en AT podría sacarse, y no son palabras mías, sino de mentores que tuve en este mundillo entonces, gente que lleva muchos años. Nunca me oirás decir lo que gano, ni lo que invierto (aqui todo el mundo, dice lo que gana ese día, cuanto compra, que si me voy con tantos euros ganados etc) ni en donde invierto que a lo mejor, dista de ser en los valores de los gráficos que aqui indico.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-Term_Capital_Management


Mirando los cv de los directores nadie hubiese imaginado que iban a quebrar uno de los mayores fondos de eeuu

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydra69 (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> Mirando los cv de los directores nadie hubiese imaginado que iban a quebrar uno de los mayores fondos de eeuu
> ...



Joder 2 premios nobel de economía...que pasada.Eso si que es hacer quebrar algo con cabeza ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No estoy hablando de mi rentabilidad, que ni la conozco, digo sencillamente lo que entiendo que una persona con experiencia en AT podría sacarse, y no son palabras mías, sino de mentores que tuve en este mundillo entonces, gente que lleva muchos años. Nunca me oirás decir lo que gano, ni lo que invierto (aqui todo el mundo, dice lo que gana ese día, cuanto compra, que si me voy con tantos euros ganados etc) ni en donde invierto que a lo mejor, dista de ser en los valores de los gráficos que aqui indico.



Me parece estupendo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No estoy hablando de mi rentabilidad, que ni la conozco, digo sencillamente lo que entiendo que una persona con experiencia en AT podría sacarse, y no son palabras mías, sino de mentores que tuve en este mundillo entonces, gente que lleva muchos años. Nunca me oirás decir lo que gano, ni lo que invierto (aqui todo el mundo, dice lo que gana ese día, cuanto compra, que si me voy con tantos euros ganados etc) ni en donde invierto que a lo mejor, dista de ser en los valores de los gráficos que aqui indico.



Yo creo que eres bueno como mucha gente que esta en este foro, no me referia a ti si no a muchos gestores de fondos que se anuncian por internet como si del nuevo rey midas se tratase. Hay gente que gana un 20%-30% algun año o incluso mas pero tambien es probable que esten asumiendo muchos riesgos. Si un fondo te garantiza un 30% al año huye y no mires atras. Si te juegas una peq parte de tu patrimonio y tonas tus propias decisiones acotando muy bien los riesgos y eres bueno puede que te salga bien pero nunca dejes tu dinero para que te lo gestione alguien que te garantice un 30% fijo al año. En bolsa nada es seguro y menos con derivados

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

hydra69 dijo:


> Joder 2 premios nobel de economía...que pasada.Eso si que es hacer quebrar algo con cabeza ::



Cuando pierdo dinero me acuerdo de ellos y pienso que nadie se libra de pandoro ni aunque sea un premio nobel

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Garantizar, no puede garantizar nadie, ahora, lo que si te digo es que es normal sacar rentabilidades anuales del 20-25% una vez se va dominando el temilla..



Es una rentabilidad muy elevada.Supongo que seran rentabilidades simples yo me referia a rentabilidades compuestas. Solo por curiosidad 1,25 elevado 40 = 7523. Invirtiendo 1000 eu terminarias con 7 mill y medio a 40 años vista. Voy a tener que aprender AT 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbublase (20 Ago 2012)

Me paso por aqui (y ya que no lo ha dicho diosmercado) solo para deci

"Ejtoh marrditoh jamericanoh aun nos chaparan en berde"


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ago 2012)

Pues yo como el famoso caso de los noveles

Siempre perdiendo pasta

Excepto una vez que el Piratón acerto que había ganado 1000 leuros


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Imposible, hay firmas extranjeras de inversión que te garantizan un 30% pagando un pasta y con unas inversiones muy fuertes, no aptas para todos los bolsillos. Yo ahora mismo te doy en un privado, un portal (español, pero de pago eso sí) de asesoramiento que lleva ganado este año en su cartera fija de posiciones (sin hacer como nosotros que hilamos + fino y cambiamos al valor/valores que + nos interesa cada semana), más de un 25% (con 5 valores fijos, intercambiando la posición de cada uno pero de forma esporádica, repito).



Por investigarlos no se pierde nada, si lo consiguen a largo plazo es que son buenos. Estoy abierto siempre a nuevas disciplinas e ideas. En este mundillo siempre se puede aprender mas 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo creo que eres bueno como mucha gente que esta en este foro, no me referia a ti si no a muchos gestores de fondos que se anuncian por internet como si del nuevo rey midas se tratase. Hay gente que gana un 20%-30% algun año o incluso mas pero tambien es probable que esten asumiendo muchos riesgos. Si un fondo te garantiza un 30% al año huye y no mires atras. Si te juegas una peq parte de tu patrimonio y tonas tus propias decisiones acotando muy bien los riesgos y eres bueno puede que te salga bien pero nunca dejes tu dinero para que te lo gestione alguien que te garantice un 30% fijo al año. En bolsa nada es seguro y menos con derivados
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Mira, yo no anuncio nada (en tono cordial lo digo ), estoy en este foro desde hace muchos años, y dejé de estarlo pq se perdían las formas. Entre hace un año a echar un vistazo y me gustó este hilo, desde entonces, lo sigo a veces regularmente o esporadicamente según lo ocupado que esté. Lo que digo es que ganar un 20-25% anual (no me hables de compuesto de 40 años, pq la gente no está invierto más del tiempo que necesita para sacar un k interesante y lo que le permite su vida diaria, me gusta más viajar, pasear por la playa etc, que estar trazando fibos..), pues ganar un 20-25 y a veces un 30%, no es anormal, si se domina el AT de verdad (y yo no lo domino para nada, pero trato de aprender desde hace muchos años). Y hay cosas muy seguras en bolsa, si estamos en tendencia bajista, si se activa un doble techo perfecto, me parece imposible que al día siguiente el valor rompa resistencias, o al contrario. El AT está para demostrar precisamente que la bolsa no es algo aleatorio. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo como el famoso caso de los _noveles _ (o *nobeles*
> 
> Siempre perdiendo pasta
> 
> Excepto una vez que el Piratón acerto que había ganado 1000 leuros



¿Comor? 

Yo sigo perdiendo pasta... errrrr...esto.... aprendiendo.

Se cuales son mis fallos. Gaceleros totales son. Y trabajando por corregirlos.
Al menos errores pasados ya no los cometo 

Ahª y fueron 800 pipolines ibexianos  

Y por gacelón corté ganancias en 7800 (aún recuerdo a bertok decir, esto sube a 8020 y para abajo! :ouch

Pero vamos, y las risas que me pego!


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira, yo no anuncio nada (en tono cordial lo digo ), estoy en este foro desde hace muchos años, y dejé de estarlo pq se perdían las formas. Entre hace un año a echar un vistazo y me gustó este hilo, desde entonces, lo sigo a veces regularmente o esporadicamente según lo ocupado que esté. Lo que digo es que ganar un 20-25% anual (no me hables de compuesto de 40 años, pq la gente no está invierto más del tiempo que necesita para sacar un k interesante y lo que le permite su vida diaria, me gusta más viajar, pasear por la playa etc, que estar trazando fibos..), pues ganar un 20-25 y a veces un 30%, no es anormal, si se domina el AT de verdad (y yo no lo domino para nada, pero trato de aprender desde hace muchos años). Y hay cosas muy seguras en bolsa, si estamos en tendencia bajista, si se activa un doble techo perfecto, me parece imposible que al día siguiente el valor rompa resistencias, o al contrario. El AT está para demostrar precisamente que la bolsa no es algo aleatorio. :rolleye:



Claro que te he entendido  ya sabia que no anunciabas nada y que lo has dicho de buen rollo, es una aportacion muy buena. De hecho es muy interesante que hayas encontrado a alguien que conseguido un 25% en pocos meses, no estaria de mas echarles una ojeada. Aqui todos aprendemos de todos  Espero el mensaje privado con entusiasmo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Comor?
> 
> Yo sigo perdiendo pasta... errrrr...esto.... aprendiendo.
> 
> ...



Oye Guybrush_Threepwood, a que te gustaría, nos gustaría, ser capaces de vivir autonomamente de ésto comodamente? hay gente que lo hace, no sé si muchos o pocos, pero conozco casos, y que viven del intradia, del scalping etc o de invertir a corto plazo. 
No trato de afrontar el riesgo pq no va con mi forma de ser ese tipo de retos personales, pero que el AT nos ayude a tener unos ingresos extras, creo que es un fin cuando menos lógico si te gusta el mundillo.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, ganar un 7-9% es un % muy bajo una vez se aprende a ganar de forma consistente que se tarde entre 1-3 años según ya el esfuerzo y en menor medida el talento de cada uno, *lo normal es ganar entre un 20-30% anual haciéndolo de forma regular*, no todos los días ni todas las semanas vamos. Un 7-9% lo ganas simplemente en dividendos seguros..que los habrá (alimentación y ciertas energéticas no tienen pq darse una gran hostía). Si algo he aprendido en cuanto a los mejores momentos para ganar, es en cortos ya que las personas responden al pánico de forma más brusca que a la euforia y se producen las bajadas de forma + vertical que las subidas que suelen ser + escalonadas, de hecho, os ocurrirá que si un día véis que estáis ganando demasiado, estaréis tentados de deshacer posiciones (cuando el 50% de un buen marubozu alcista suele funcionar como un buen soporte por lo general), es una reacción normal, mientras que al contrario, se tiende a pensar que en la siguiente sesión el mundo se hundirá, y así ocurre casi siempre (las formaciones de 3 cuervos negros aparecen mucho más que los 3 soldados blancos)



Yo garantizo un 25% anual 8::fiufiu:

Piensa bien lo que has puesto y proyéctalo a 20 años ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro que te he entendido  ya sabia que no anunciabas nada y que lo has dicho de buen rollo, es una aportacion muy buena. De hecho es muy interesante que hayas encontrado a alguien que conseguido un 25% en pocos meses, no estaria de mas echarles una ojeada. Aqui todos aprendemos de todos  Espero el mensaje privado con entusiasmo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



pregunta ignorante, pero cómo se enviaba un privado??:8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo garantizo un 25% anual 8::fiufiu:
> 
> Piensa bien lo que has puesto y proyéctalo a 20 años ienso:



que si, que ganar un 20-25% anual no es algo galáctico Bertok (no lo digo yo, lo he hablado con gente sensata metida en estos temas). El tema es que no te dedicarás de forma intensiva durante 20 años..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye Guybrush_Threepwood, a que te gustaría, nos gustaría, ser capaces de vivir autonomamente de ésto comodamente? hay gente que lo hace, no sé si muchos o pocos, pero conozco casos, y que viven del intradia, del scalping etc o de invertir a corto plazo.
> No trato de afrontar el riesgo pq no va con mi forma de ser ese tipo de retos personales, pero que el AT nos ayude a tener unos ingresos extras, creo que es un fin cuando menos lógico si te gusta el mundillo.



En realidad mis objetivos son modestos, pero supongo que estoy sufriendo el proceso que todo aquel que se mete en este tema. Ya he superado, creo, el tema de la ansiedad, aunque todavía miro las posiciones varias veces al día ::. También he superado la obsesión con estar siempre dentro del mercado [con lo fácil que es esta: Mientras menos tiempo estés en pompa, las probabilidades de enculamiento pandoril disminuyen considerablemente]. El AT cada vez lo llevo mejor, más o menos se cuando entrar al mercado, pero me falta una cosa no menos importante, el _como_. Tamaño de posición, SL y objetivo. 

Y en ello estamos. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo garantizo un 25% anual 8::fiufiu:
> 
> Piensa bien lo que has puesto y proyéctalo a 20 años ienso:



Simulando años alternos con +12% y -4% sale que en 20 años se multiplica poco más de x2 la inversión inicial.

De todos los años que llevo en este negocio, lo que me ha quedado muy claro es intentar *evitar las posiciones con pérdidas como sea*.

Hay estudios muy serios que indican que si eliminas un pequeño % de las posiciones perdedoras, la rentabilidad media se dispara al alza. Por esto *NUNCA HAY QUE PERSEGUIR LOS PRECIOS* (esto va para los gacelillas novatos :


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me teneis que perdonar, pero voy a bajar la media del tema, con una gacelada mia...
> y una pregunta:
> -Hay alguna posibilidad de cerrar el hueco hecho a mediados de junio?
> -Se que para muchos no tendra nada de sentido, pero:
> ...




Ni una triste respuesta a la pregunta... pues mañana entrare con lo gordo, y me bañare en un mar de plusvis, junto con el gato y borna.:baba:


----------



## paulistano (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pregunta ignorante, pero cómo se enviaba un privado??:8:



Si pinchas sobre el nick no te da opcion a enviar mensaje privado?

O desde panel de control??

Estoy desde la bberry....no te puedo confirmar.

Un 30% anual me parece acojonante.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En realidad mis objetivos son modestos, pero supongo que estoy sufriendo el proceso que todo aquel que se mete en este tema. Ya he superado, creo, el tema de la ansiedad, aunque todavía miro las posiciones varias veces al día ::. También he superado la obsesión con estar siempre dentro del mercado [con lo fácil que es esta: Mientras menos tiempo estés en pompa, las probabilidades de enculamiento pandoril disminuyen considerablemente]. El AT cada vez lo llevo mejor, más o menos se cuando entrar al mercado, pero me falta una cosa no menos importante, el _como_. Tamaño de posición, SL y objetivo.
> 
> Y en ello estamos. :rolleye:



Yo miro las posiciones al tick ::. Es la enfermedad del ultracorto.

Lo más importante (más que la entrada y la salida) es *cálcular el tamaño del Stop Loss*. Es un curro inmenso y lo que vale para un cruce no vale para otro cruce.

Los verdaderos traders se especializan en determinados cruces en los que su sistema da mayor ratio de aciertos / fallos. El EUR/JPY lo conozco mejor que los MM ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Si pinchas sobre el nick no te da opcion a enviar mensaje privado?
> 
> O desde panel de control??
> 
> ...



gracias, gracias. Creo que ya se lo envié..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo miro las posiciones al tick ::. Es la enfermedad del ultracorto.
> 
> Lo más importante (más que la entrada y la salida) es *cálcular el tamaño del Stop Loss*. Es un curro inmenso y lo que vale para un cruce no vale para otro cruce.
> 
> Los verdaderos traders se especializan en determinados cruces en los que su sistema da mayor ratio de aciertos / fallos. El EUR/JPY lo conozco mejor que los MM ::



Yo estoy usando mucho las heiken para calcular un stop más ajustado, pero los objetivos los buscos al tick-2% (por eso del error del trazado). Ese cruce es muy noble. Después pongo un ejemplo con las heiken.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ni una triste respuesta a la pregunta... pues mañana entrare con lo gordo, y me bañare en un mar de plusvis, junto con el gato y borna.:baba:



*403 - Forbidden*


Esto es lo que se ve......


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Ni una triste respuesta a la pregunta... pues mañana entrare con lo gordo, y me bañare en un mar de plusvis, junto con el gato y borna.:baba:



La dirección de la imagen da error. Quizás eso tenga algo que ver...


----------



## sr.anus (20 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *403 - Forbidden*
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que se ve......





wetpiñata dijo:


> La dirección de la imagen da error. Quizás eso tenga algo que ver...




8:Es la primera vez que subo una imagen:Baile:







Aunque, para lo que hay que ver.


Imageshack - sinttulopmb.png


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

Ejemplo en un valor usando heiken para indicar stops. Con las heiken, un stop que me parece apropiado sería la apertura de la vela de la penúltima sesión tanto para largos como cortos:


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ejemplo en un valor usando heiken para indicar stops. Con las heiken, un stop que me parece apropiado sería la apertura de la vela de la penúltima sesión tanto para largos como cortos:



eres un artista. ¿Te costo mucho dominar la tecnica?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> eres un artista. ¿Te costo mucho dominar la tecnica?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



no soy un artista, sencillamente un curso normal onlie de verano de serenity (trataban las heiken, y quería/quiero saber más de este tipo de representación).:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ago 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> 8:Es la primera vez que subo una imagen:Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copie el _direct link_ que image shack le proporcione y pegue ahí el _direct link_.

De esa forma aparecerá en el foro la imagen, y no solo el link, 

edit:


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no soy un artista, sencillamente un curso normal onlie de verano de serenity (trataban las heiken, y quería/quiero saber más de este tipo de representación).:rolleye:



Si dominas los mercados eres un artista, la bolsa es un mundo muy competitivo donde el respeto de pandoro se gana a tortas, es facilisimo quedarse sin un duro (desde mi humilde opinion = En mayo de 2009 vendi Repsol y Bbva y en julio compre mi primer y ultimo derivado "Bxx" creo que te imaginaras como acabe).Carpatos pego un buen pelotazo en el 87. Imposible no es nada pero segun cuenta en su libro sus buenos disgustos al principio se llevo Yo tengo mucho respeto a Carpatos tiene junto a Murphy uno de los mejores libros de AT que he leido

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Carpatos pego un buen pelotazo en el 87. Imposible no es nada pero segun cuenta en su libro sus buenos disgustos al principio se llevo Yo tengo mucho respeto a Carpatos tiene junto a Murphy uno de los mejores libros de AT que he leido
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Son muy buenos libros, Murphy por la parte de chartismo, y el de Cárpatos incluso divertido de leer por los relatos que comenta, además, las estrategia de opciones, me parece de lo + completo que se puede encontrar por ahí.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo estoy usando mucho las heiken para calcular un stop más ajustado, pero los objetivos los buscos al tick-2% (por eso del error del trazado). Ese cruce es muy noble. Después pongo un ejemplo con las heiken.



Gracias.

Os voy a contar mi método, por primera vez 8:.

1. - El primer feedback lo recibo del tamaño de las velas anteriores (en pipos) a la activación de la señal de entrada. Si son excesivamente mayores que las anteriores (pico de volatilidad) dejo pasar la señal :fiufiu: (en estos casos el SL requerido será demasiado alto y una posición perdedora haría daño a la serie de posiciones ejecutadas)

2. - Siempre uso Stop Profit y lo calculo un 10% menor que la menor ganancia en pipos que me haya dado el sistema en las 3 anteriores señales (haya entrado o no).

3. - Después me reviso las 3 anteriores señales de mi sistema (haya entrado o no) y veo cual es el máximo tamaño requerido para el SL para evitar la pérdida de la posición (esto depende del Stop Profit calculado en el punto anterior).

4. - Posiciones cortas (a): Para maximizar las probabilidades de que la posición sea ganadora, la entrada de mercado la hago en un nivel +10% del tamaño de la vela anterior (desde el mínimo de la misma). Con esto me garantizo que para tener una posición perdedora tendría que tener un movimiento en contra del SL+10% de la vela anterior (contando desde el mínimo de la misma).

5. - Posiciones largas (b): Para maximizar las probabilidades de que la posición sea ganadora, la entrada de mercado la hago en un nivel -10% del tamaño de la vela anterior (desde el máximo). Con esto me garantizo que para tener una posición perdedora tendría que tener un movimiento en contra del SL+10% de la vela anterior (contando desde el máximo de la misma)

Ya me he quedado casi en bolas, sólo me queda la faja (qué indicadores me dan señal de entrada) y esa no me la voy a quitar (b).

Este método depende MUCHO de cómo se comporta el cruce en el que se opera (por la volatilidad que pudiera tener dicho cruce). Es cuestión de ajustar los % que se indican y ver si interesa el riesgo/beneficio o no.

(a) Los más avezados se darán cuenta que para largos necesito que la vela de activación sea verde y que para cortos necesito que la vela de activación sea roja. Algunas veces es al contrario, pero sólo es muestra de que hay un exceso de volatilidad y por el punto (1) la dejo pasar.

(b) Es por lo de los 30 cms :: y porque no seré responsable del estropicio que pueda hacer una gacelilla novata con un sistema así.

GUANAS NOCHES.


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si dominas los mercados eres un artista, la bolsa es un mundo muy competitivo donde el respeto de pandoro se gana a tortas, es facilisimo quedarse sin un duro (desde mi humilde opinion = En mayo de 2009 vendi Repsol y Bbva y en julio compre mi primer y ultimo derivado "Bxx" creo que te imaginaras como acabe).Carpatos pego un buen pelotazo en el 87. Imposible no es nada pero segun cuenta en su libro sus buenos disgustos al principio se llevo Yo tengo mucho respeto a Carpatos tiene junto a Murphy uno de los mejores libros de AT que he leido
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



El de Murphy es la biblia para el medio plazo. Para el largo plazo no he leido nada mejor que el de Stan Weinstein.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Son muy buenos libros, Murphy por la parte de chartismo, y el de Cárpatos incluso divertido de leer por los relatos que comenta, además, las estrategia de opciones, me parece de lo + completo que se puede encontrar por ahí.



Nunca me he atrevido a operar con opciones, supongo que habra que tener la mente muy fria. Yo le vi utilidad al triple cruce de la muerte. Gracias a el conoci la pelicula "Entre pillos anda el juego" y me lo pase bien con sus anecdotas.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Os voy a contar mi método, por primera vez 8:.
> 
> ...



pues es muy interesante Bertok, muchas gracias


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ejemplo en un valor usando heiken para indicar stops. Con las heiken, un stop que me parece apropiado sería la apertura de la vela de la penúltima sesión tanto para largos como cortos:



Macho, de buen rollo y sin acritud.

Ese método no lo aplicas porque ya estarías fuera de mercado (por las pérdidas acumuladas) o porque serías un puto larguista más ::

Te lo digo con la mejor de las intenciones.


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El de Murphy es la biblia para el medio plazo. Para el largo plazo no he leido nada mejor que el de Stan Weinstein.



Este??


http://www.casadellibro.com/libro-secretos-para-ganar-en-los-mercados-alcistas/9788493622626/1244676

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este??
> 
> 
> SECRETOS PARA GANAR EN LOS MERCADOS ALCISTAS - STAN WEINSTEIN. Resumen del libro y comentarios - casadellibro.com
> ...



Exacto. :: .


----------



## ponzi (20 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto. :: .



At o Af??Muchas gracias, le echare una ojeada 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (20 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> At o Af??Muchas gracias, le echare una ojeada
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Por dios, Análisis Técnico. :8:

El Análisis Fundamental lo dejo para los MM :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, de buen rollo y sin acritud.
> 
> Ese método no lo aplicas porque ya estarías fuera de mercado (por las pérdidas acumuladas) o porque serías un puto larguista más ::
> 
> Te lo digo con la mejor de las intenciones.



Bertok, es stop es de protección y lo estás viendo en heiken, es decir, fijo ese precio como stop de curarme por una reversión atípica del precio, pero la representación de heiken muchas veces no se parece a la representación normal ( fijate la vela de hoy en heiken de tef, o de iberdrola y la vela normal que hicieron y verás que distintas son, heiken te dice para delante y las otras ni fu ni fa o deshaz posiciones )y además, no es que deshaga posiciones en el stop, las deshago en los objetivos que los busco en diario y en 4 horas. El stop me protege el camino con la apertura de la penúltima vela y repito que la representación de la vela no se parece casi en nada a la normal ya que puedes ver algo similar a una estrella fugaz y que heiken aún te esté marcando fortaleza en esa vela (si hay más similitudes en el trazado, pero no son iguales). Heiken es muy bueno para tendencia, para suelos, techos y activaciones de los mismos, y para fijar stop de recorrido.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Os voy a contar mi método, por primera vez 8:.
> 
> ...



Si no lo he entendido mal, esperas a que los 3 indicadores te den una señal de confirmación de tendencia, y pones orden de entrada y salida (larga o corta en función de la tendencia que te haya determinado), y con los parámetros de acuerdo a lo indicado en este mensaje.

¿Más o menos?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

SP 1420..... Una visita marketmakiana no vendría mal.... más que nada para que sepamos que está bien y tal :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Spoiler











'
Por cierto, ¿estará el JJJ aguantando 20 pipotones del SP (estaba corto sobro los 1400,verdad?) ¿Cerró ya y yo no me he enterado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

El Popular debe ir muy bien...: 
José María Arias, presidente del Banco Pastor hasta su fusión con el Popular, percibirá una pensión de 17 millones de euros, según consta en una comunicación remitida ayer por el propio Banco Popular a la CNMV : José María Arias percibirá una pensión de 17 millones
Este tipo dijo idioteces como que comparaba a un directivo de un caja con un futbolista que producía dinero: José María Arias equipara a los directivos de la caja con los futbolistas | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
Esperemos que Popular no tenga que recibir algún tipo de ayuda pública, esperemos. En todo caso, ya sabemos si nos vuelven a subir los Ivas, Irpfs o aquellos que le supriman alguna paga extra, el buen destino de esos fondos..


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Os voy a contar mi método, por primera vez 8:.
> 
> ...



Joder, ni puta idea de lo que dices, es igual que si a un inverzor palillero de pisos le hablas sobre Kant y su critica de la razon pura, pues yo lo mismo con esto de la bolsa.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2012)

Porque se esta dando la vuelta? os juro que yo esta vez no he tocado nada.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Garantizar, no puede garantizar nadie, ahora, lo que si te digo es que es normal sacar rentabilidades anuales del 20-25% una vez se va dominando el temilla..




Hay que ser cauto con estas afirmaciones, en mi opinión tan alegres, soltadas de forma indiscriminada en un foro de bolsa.

Tan sólo recordar que hay mucha gente en este hilo que está empezando o es nueva en el tema de la bolsa, y si leen algo como esa frase, podrían incluso llegar a creérsela ::

Una cosa es que sea posible sacar un 25% anual; otra cosa muy distinta es sacar un 25% anual de forma recurrente, año tras año; y otra aún más distinta es decir que esto "_sea lo normal cuando dominas el_ _temilla_".

En mi opinión, esa frase se aleja mucho de la realidad del trading. Al final del día, la mayoría de retails están infracapitalizados, no disponen de las herramientas tecnológicas necesarias para enfrentar el mercado con garantías, y no se dedican al trading a full time por tener otros trabajos. 

Al respecto de esto último, es un gran error llamar "temilla" a un trabajo que nos absorve unas 10 horas diarias a los que nos dedicamos y vivimos de él. Varias veces he comentado ya que esto no funciona así, que si se quiere vivir del trading, hay que trabajarlo como cualquier otra disciplina humana.

Por lo tanto, rotundamente no, no es "lo normal" ganar un 20%-25% anual cuando se domina el temilla, dicho en el sentido de que no está al alcance de todo el mundo sin más que practicar, ni muchísimo menos. 

De hecho, se estima que un 95% de los traders se queman y no llegan nunca a conseguirlo, sencillamente se arruinan, frente al 5% restante que consigue prevalecer. 

Es importante que la gente sepa de qué va esto _realmente_ , antes de que piensen que en este mundo del trading hay chuletas de buey colgando de los árboles, y los unicornios del Sr. Piranha esperando para darles un rule por el Soho mientras suenan los acordes del "Macarena" de Los del Río ::

Respecto al tema del AT, la gente termina dándose cuenta ella sola (cuando se quedan sin un pavo, por desgracia) pero hay dos cosas que deberían saber del AT:

1) Ser bueno en AT (bueno de verdad) es muy difícil. No está al alcance de cualquiera, y quiero enfatizar esto. El trading no es para todo el mundo, como no todo el mundo puede ser piloto de cazabombardero, ingresar en los SEALs, o ser un buen soldador de profundidad (por citar tres profesiones que requieren cualidades singulares de sus practicantes). 

Requiere también tiempo y estudio. Muchas horas. Si alguien no se lo cree, que se tome la molestia de preguntarle al Sr. Clackerty qué media diaria de horas le echa al _temilla_.

2) No se puede ganar Platita (con "P" mayúscula) con el AT si estás infracapitalizado. Tienes que aplicar filtros amplios, y eso significa tener músculo financiero para aguantar SLs generosos. 

Yo trabajo el mercado desde el punto de vista cuantitativo (numérico, algos) y veo a diario el auténtico juego que hacen con los retail en las zonas relevantes según AT. Si alguno de los retail de por aquí viera el cachondeo que se traen los institucionales con los relevantes, se le quitaban las ganas de jugarse el dinero al AT. Literalmente, es como cuando el gato juguetea perezosamente con el ratón antes de decidirse a matarlo y finalizar la diversión.

Hay que tener Platita, para a su vez ganar platita con el AT. Sueños húmedos del estilo de "tengo una cuenta de 30.000€ y voy a sacar un 20% anual" están absolutamente fuera de la realidad.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2012)

Grandes verdades, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## juanfer (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Popular debe ir muy bien...:
> José María Arias, presidente del Banco Pastor hasta su fusión con el Popular, percibirá una pensión de 17 millones de euros, según consta en una comunicación remitida ayer por el propio Banco Popular a la CNMV : José María Arias percibirá una pensión de 17 millones
> Este tipo dijo idioteces como que comparaba a un directivo de un caja con un futbolista que producía dinero: José María Arias equipara a los directivos de la caja con los futbolistas | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> Esperemos que Popular no tenga que recibir algún tipo de ayuda pública, esperemos. En todo caso, ya sabemos si nos vuelven a subir los Ivas, Irpfs o aquellos que le supriman alguna paga extra, el buen destino de esos fondos..



El Popular ha tenido tradicion de tener de clientes de un sector muy conservador. No se como estaran, pero a mi me da que algun problemilla tienen que tener. El Sabadell su competidor mas directo al quedarse la CAM ya les aventajaba en numero de oficina. Aunque por las sed de comisiones que tienen yo estaria bien lejos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

Pollastre, _Great _. Y ahora es donde sale el ego de las personas y piensa "Yo si puedo"

Yo no niego que alguien se saque un 20% anual con el AT, supongo que los habrá, pero poquitos-poquitos y deberán ser muy-muy buenos.

Lo que acaba usted de comentar sobre la infracapitalización lo estaba yo sospechando de hace un tiempo. Es lo que comentaba yo anoche, el AT puede servir para indicarte puntos de entrada (hablo de escala que van de las horas a diaria) pero el como entras al mercado es tan o más importante (yo esto todavía no lo manejo bien). Puedes creer saber que el mercado va a girar y decides entrar. El éxito o fracaso de la operación depende del _como _lo haces. Por ejemplo, tienes una mierda de cuenta de 5000€ te metes contologordo apalancado, los leoncios joputas estiran un poco y siguen la tendencia un poquitín más y .....







En cambio si tienes claro donde se rompe el escenario que planteas, ajustas el SL y adecuas el tamaño de la posición al de tu cartera.Las probabilidadades de ganar algunas pelas al final de año aumentan.

Al final todo es aprender, a hacerlo bien o darte cuenta que no sirves para esto.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Exacto, DON. 

La correcta capitalización de una cuenta de trading es fundamental, si bien todos vemos claro que no es suficiente con tener pasta, y hay que tener también conosimiento y umildad, de lo contrario puedes quemar una cuenta de cualquier tamaño, en cuestión de horas.

Pero meterse al mercado infracapitalizado, es tentar a la teoría del random walk, y saber que antes o despues vas a palmar...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que acaba usted de comentar sobre la infracapitalización lo estaba yo sospechando de hace un tiempo. Es lo que comentaba yo anoche, el AT puede servir para indicarte puntos de entrada (hablo de escala que van de las horas a diaria) pero el como entras al mercado es tan o más importante (yo esto todavía no lo manejo bien). Puedes creer saber que el mercado va a girar y decides entrar. El éxito o fracaso de la operación depende del _como _lo haces. Por ejemplo, tienes una mierda de cuenta de 5000€ te metes contologordo apalancado, los leoncios joputas estiran un poco y siguen la tendencia un poquitín más y .....


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si no lo he entendido mal, esperas a que los 3 indicadores te den una señal de confirmación de tendencia, y pones orden de entrada y salida (larga o corta en función de la tendencia que te haya determinado), y con los parámetros de acuerdo a lo indicado en este mensaje.
> 
> ¿Más o menos?.



Estaba hablando de las 3 señales anteriores, no de que use 3 indicadores para activar las posiciones.

Mientras más indicadores jerarquizados uses para activar las posiciones, te darás cuenta que el número de operaciones cae de forma drástica aunque si el sistema es bueno debería aumentar el ratio operaciones +/-. *Terminarías siendo trader de un no-sistema* 

El sistema es simple en sí (muy simple en la activación de las operaciones y medianamente complejo en los cálculos de SP y SL). 8:

Una vez, estuve compartiendo sistemas con un trader y el suyo sí que era complejo :ouch:

- Operaba sólo en un cruce durante 4 horas al día.
- La tendencia la marcaba en función de determinado ángulo de pendiente de la EMA30.
- Las entradas las hacía en timeframe de 5 min en función de MACD(12,26), estocástico del RSI 14 y CCI 14. El método era muy complejo y no lo voy a citar aquí.
- Las salidas se realizaban en función del Parabolic SAR con un diagrama de decisión de la hostia.
- SL en el swing durante los diez min posteriores a la entrada (si es mayor de 10pips), y en 10pips pasado ese momento.

Hamijos, en este mundillo *hay gente que sabe MUCHO*.

Como gacelillas, *sean followers y aprovechen las migajas que se les escapan a los leones*. Es más que suficiente para hacer un dinero ::


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollastre, _Great _. Y ahora es donde sale el ego de las personas y piensa "Yo si puedo"
> 
> Yo no niego que alguien se saque un 20% anual con el AT, supongo que los habrá, pero poquitos-poquitos y deberán ser muy-muy buenos.
> 
> ...



Eso es muy sencillo, la clave es cómo valoras la volatilidad para que no te salte el Stop Loss y te quedes con pérdidas en una posición en la que has acertado el movimiento.

La tendencia natural es pensar: pues aumento el SL :: y verás que una operación en pérdidas se come buena parte de las ganancias en las operaciones OK.

*Siempre podrás ir sin SL y aguantar con todo tu patrimonio* :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ganar dinero y *tener la certeza de preservar tu capital* es bastante más difícil de lo que se creen los gacelillas que se acercan por primera vez a este mundo. En el fondo, *el mercado necesita de sus pérdidas para seguir funcionando*.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo garantizo un 25% anual 8::fiufiu:
> 
> Piensa bien lo que has puesto y proyéctalo a 20 años ienso:



100.000 euros al 30% durante 29 años ......... tachán ..... más de 200 millones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que ser cauto con estas afirmaciones, en mi opinión tan alegres, soltadas de forma indiscriminada en un foro de bolsa.
> 
> Tan sólo recordar que hay mucha gente en este hilo que está empezando o es nueva en el tema de la bolsa, y si leen algo como esa frase, podrían incluso llegar a creérsela ::
> 
> ...



Sigo diciendo que el AT te permite esas rentabilidades a los que lo dominan y operan en varios mercados (no digo que yo sea, ni tan siquiera que esté al alcance el AT de todo el mundo pq no lo está, aunque tampoco es geometría analítica vamos). No me importaría hacer un prueba virtual a 3-6 meses en simuladores tal como la bolsa virtual etc. El 20-25% no es exagerado, en realidad, un buen buen analista técnico podría sacarse un 60% anual pq además conozco casos de carteras con rentabilidades superiores. Simplemente os propongo que de por ejemplo, los 3-4 últimos meses (llevo un mes y medio sin apenas aparecer por aqui, cierto), de todos los valores que he indicado, hayáis cogido al día siguiente el precio simplemente posterior a la apertura en 40 minutos (da igual si empezó con gap alcista), si se cumplió el objetivo, le restáis un 2-5%, si no es así, el stop de pérdida sería el inicio del 2º impulso bien sea alcista o bajista (en el caso de indicar objetivos de 2º impulso) o si son dobles suelos o techos (la otra figura que más uso) el objetivo sería el rango indicado menos ese 2-5% mientras que el stop en caso de no producirse el objetivo, lo situáis en el doble techo o suelo en si mismo, como frontera. El que quiera que haga la prueba y comente el resultado (incluso a mi me interesa).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 100.000 euros al 30% durante 29 años ......... tachán ..... más de 200 millones.



Eso es de pobres.....::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es de pobres.....::



y con derivados...más :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es de pobres.....::



Cierto, para lo que va a terminar valiendo el euro :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 100.000 euros al 30% durante 29 años ......... tachán ..... más de 200 millones.



Antes te tomas un gin mal aliñado , te da un parraque...y tachán,...el más rico del cementerio


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Hoy toca fiesta y movement:

Trina Solar Limited (NYSE: TSL) is expected to post a Q2 loss at $0.79 per share on revenue of $398.62 million.


----------



## vyk (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 100.000 euros al 30% durante 29 años ......... tachán ..... más de 200 millones.



Corregidme si me equivoco pero...¿no hay que aplicar interés compuesto?

A mi me da mucho más:

539.392.834


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2012)

Al final, de este hilo saldra alguien que compre el mundo. Al tiempo.
Yo solo entraba para saber si el bueno de MM habia posteado algo o todavia esta quemando rueda por las carreteras de los jantoms.

PD: No, el DON PIRATON no sera, porque a este le va muxo el mundo del farfulleo, y se le quitaran las ganas de dominar la tierra entre lingotazo y viandas.


----------



## Navarrorum (21 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero...¿no hay que aplicar interés compuesto?
> 
> A mi me da mucho más:
> 
> 539.392.834



¿Y la quita del 2o% de Ahcienda?:abajo::abajo: se llevaria 100M€ de las plusvis...¡¡¡¡¡Hojo!!!!


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Y la quita del 2o%b de Ahcienda?:abajo::abajo: se llevaria 100M€ de las plusvis...¡¡¡¡¡Hojo!!!!



Ahora mismo un 27% de mordida y subiendo + las comisiones del broker....

Joder si al final quedará calderilla


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Al final, de este hilo saldra alguien que compre el mundo. Al tiempo.
> Yo solo entraba para saber si el bueno de MM habia posteado algo o todavia esta quemando rueda por las carreteras de los jantoms.
> 
> PD: No, el DON PIRATON no sera, porque a este le va muxo el mundo del farfulleo, y se le quitaran las ganas de dominar la tierra entre lingotazo y viandas.



Antes le he _himbocado_,pero será que no le han debido gustar las boobies que le puse en el spoiler. Lo voy a intentar de nuevo:



Spoiler
















Por tesón no será


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero...¿no hay que aplicar interés compuesto?
> 
> A mi me da mucho más:
> 
> 539.392.834



Te queda nada, si te agarra este tipo...



Spoiler


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Y la quita del 2o% de Ahcienda?:abajo::abajo: se llevaria 100M€ de las plusvis...¡¡¡¡¡Hojo!!!!





boquiman dijo:


> Ahora mismo un 27% de mordida y subiendo + las comisiones del broker....




Bah, pues para ese perdona por Dios, paso, ahora no quiero ganar los €200MM, hala, a tomar por culé ::::::


----------



## juanfer (21 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco pero...¿no hay que aplicar interés compuesto?
> 
> A mi me da mucho más:
> 
> 539.392.834



Si quereis rizar el rizo habria que contar tambien con la inflaccion y los impuestos.

Un 25% de beneficios hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo para eso, aunque no lo descarto.

Yo cada entrada exitosa saco de un 3% a un 5% y si me salta un SL necesito 2 o 3 entradas exitoas para recuperar. 

Con lo que yo me siento que trabajo para las comisiones del trader. 

Tampoco le dedico mucho tiempo.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

vyk dijo:


> corregidme si me equivoco pero...¿no hay que aplicar interés compuesto?
> 
> A mi me da mucho más:
> 
> 539.392.834



100.000*1,3^29


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> ¿Y la quita del 2o% de Ahcienda?:abajo::abajo: se llevaria 100M€ de las plusvis...¡¡¡¡¡Hojo!!!!



Yo no he quitado impuestos para hacer más "sano" el cálculo ya que la tributación depende del país y del momento de hacerlo. No es lo mismo cerrar posición a fin de año y pagar a Hacienda que no cerrar hasta pasados los 29 años y liquidar ahí las acciones. También depende de si se hace vía SICAV etc....

Lo más transparente es ver la plusvalía bruta y después que cada uno pague o no pague a Hacienda.


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si quereis rizar el rizo habria que contar tambien con la inflaccion y los impuestos.
> 
> Un 25% de beneficios hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo para eso, aunque no lo descarto.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, con las veces que salta el SL + comisiones al final es casi un juego de suma 0 (hablo de mi).


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Antes le he _himbocado_,pero será que no le han debido gustar las boobies que le puse en el spoiler. Lo voy a intentar de nuevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MM siempre aparece cuando llega el momento ..... y ahora aún no ha llegado.

O lo mismo es que está de resaca por las vacaciones que se pega al body a costa de las plusvis de los movimientos que caza y canta.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 100.000*1,3^29



A mi me sale igual que a ti


201.538.126,4

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, con las veces que salta el SL + comisiones al final es *casi* un juego de suma 0 (hablo de mi).



lo sombreado en negrita es la clave. Si el casi es cercano a cero por encima ... es sostenible. Si es cercano a cero por debajo ..... es insostenible.

Esto radica más importancia de la que parece porque en bolsa valen mucho ganar "muchos pocos".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> *100.000*1,3^29*



Es correcto.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es correcto.



Vale, pero, ¿ y el reparto ?

¿ Cómo hacemos el reparto ?

Algún criterio tendremos que establecer para ver qué parte de los 200MM nos toca a cada uno :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> lo sombreado en negrita es la clave. Si el casi es cercano a cero por encima ... es sostenible. Si es cercano a cero por debajo ..... es insostenible.
> 
> Esto radica más importancia de la que parece porque en bolsa valen mucho ganar "muchos pocos".



Eso es verdad pero una cosa es ganar dinero y otra es ganar unos eurillos.

Además hay que tener en cuenta que ante una depresión económica la bolsa se podria volver inicua o sea que no entraran ordenes de compra, con lo que no se podría sacar el patrimonio invertido. 

Con lo que sino entra dinero nuevo nadie puede sacar su dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vale, pero, ¿ y el reparto ?
> 
> ¿ Cómo hacemos el reparto ?
> 
> Algún criterio tendremos que establecer para ver qué parte de los 200MM nos toca a cada uno :fiufiu::fiufiu:









Por cierto, ¿como le va lo suyo? ¿cumpliendo previsiones?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Bueno, yo me sumo al cachondeo. Entonces, con una cartera mínima de 50.000 €, en operaciones a 4 horas o diarias en no más de 3-5 sesiones o semanales en caso de figuras importantes, entrando a contado en largos en la mayoría de las veces (no pido mucho como veréis) y en derivados en cortos en una propoción no mayor de 1 a 3 (si lo permiten y tampoco pido demasiado). Qué beneficio operando correctamente (con stops calculados) queréis sacar? un 4, un 6%? eso hay productos financieros que te lo dan. Qué valor tiene para vosotros analizar los valores de una forma más o menos sensata en términos técnicos y constante (después de mucho tiempo de experimentación y estudio), no el decir "las patriots van a dar un tirón, dentro con tanto..", no eso no es lo que digo. Espero respuestas optimistas.


----------



## juanfer (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> lo sombreado en negrita es la clave. Si el casi es cercano a cero por encima ... es sostenible. Si es cercano a cero por debajo ..... es insostenible.
> 
> Esto radica más importancia de la que parece porque en bolsa valen mucho ganar "muchos pocos".



Eso es verdad pero una cosa es ganar dinero y otra es ganar unos eurillos.

Además hay que tener en cuenta que ante una depresión económica la bolsa se podria volver inicua o sea que no entraran ordenes de compra, con lo que no se podría sacar el patrimonio invertido. 

Con lo que sino entra dinero nuevo nadie puede sacar su dinero.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si quereis rizar el rizo habria que contar tambien con la inflaccion y los impuestos.
> 
> Un 25% de beneficios hay que dedicarle mucho tiempo para eso, aunque no lo descarto.
> 
> ...



Vas directo al desastre.

Regla de oro: La pérdida de una posición no puede ser NUNCA mayor que el beneficio esperado al abrir la posición. Dicho de otra forma SP > SL.


----------



## Navarrorum (21 Ago 2012)

Hay que reconocer que a veces existe un factor proximo a la ludopatia. Cuando vemos o creemos ver "subidones" con los que hay que luchar no entrar al trapo y mantener las "posiciones estudiadas" dejando pasar oportunidades.

Yo le cagado varias veces por dejarme deslumbrar por el dinero facil....:no::no:

Hoy más que nunca la bolsa se parece más a una tragaperras que a otra cosa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, yo me sumo al cachondeo. Entonces, con una cartera mínima de 50.000 €, en operaciones a 4 horas o diarias en no más de 3-5 sesiones o semanales en caso de figuras importantes, entrando a contado en largos en la mayoría de las veces (no pido mucho como veréis) y en derivados en cortos en una propoción no mayor de 1 a 3 (si lo permiten y tampoco pido demasiado). Qué beneficio operando correctamente (con stops calculados) queréis sacar? un 4, un 6%? eso hay productos financieros que te lo dan. Qué valor tiene para vosotros analizar los valores de una forma más o menos sensata en términos técnicos y constante (después de mucho tiempo de experimentación y estudio), no el decir "las patriots van a dar un tirón, dentro con tanto..", no eso no es lo que digo. Espero respuestas optimistas.




Hoyga! que estoy de su parte! Ni idea de los porcentajes de plusvis y demñas, pero intuyo que con estudio y puedo ganar un sobresueldo con el AT. [Otra cosa son las pandoradas que caigan hasta entonces ]


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, yo me sumo al cachondeo. Entonces, con una cartera mínima de 50.000 €, en operaciones a 4 horas o diarias en no más de 3-5 sesiones o semanales en caso de figuras importantes, entrando a contado en largos en la mayoría de las veces (no pido mucho como veréis) y en derivados en cortos en una propoción no mayor de 1 a 3 (si lo permiten y tampoco pido demasiado). Qué beneficio operando correctamente (con stops calculados) queréis sacar? un 4, un 6%? eso hay productos financieros que te lo dan. Qué valor tiene para vosotros analizar los valores de una forma más o menos sensata en términos técnicos y constante (después de mucho tiempo de experimentación y estudio), no el decir "las patriots van a dar un tirón, dentro con tanto..", no eso no es lo que digo. Espero respuestas optimistas.



Los que dedicamos tiempo a los mercados, con análisis y mucho estudio, no nos podemos conformar con un 4% - 6%. A mi juicio lo mínimo debe ser un 15% - 20%.

Esto es distinto a conseguirlo de forma recurrente en los mercados, a veces tenemos años malos y terminamos en pérdidas 8: (al menos yo).

Si a la proyección de Janus, le metes algunos años con el 20%, otros con un 6% y otros con alguna pérdida ..... verás que la rentabilidad media puede estar en el 8% - 10%. Eso es lo que considero razonable.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los que dedicamos tiempo a los mercados, con análisis y mucho estudio, no nos podemos conformar con un 4% - 6%. A mi juicio lo mínimo debe ser un 15% - 20%.
> 
> Esto es distinto a conseguirlo de forma recurrente en los mercados, a veces tenemos años malos y terminamos en pérdidas 8: (al menos yo).
> 
> Si a la proyección de Janus, le metes algunos años con el 20%, otros con un 6% y otros con alguna pérdida ..... verás que la rentabilidad media puede estar en el 8% - 10%. Eso es lo que considero razonable.



.
UN 5% por encima de la inflación (real) ya es un buen resultado, coincide más o menos con lo que tu pones. 

Conviene no fliparse con las rentabilidades esperadas, más que nada porque cuanto más ajustas tus expectativas mejor te suele ir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2012)

www.placesandavance.com

Ahi encontraran los rendimientos que buscan y podran decir si su porcentaje es alto o no.


----------



## << 49 >> (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los que dedicamos tiempo a los mercados, con análisis y mucho estudio, no nos podemos conformar con un 4% - 6%. A mi juicio lo mínimo debe ser un 15% - 20%.
> 
> Esto es distinto a conseguirlo de forma recurrente en los mercados, a veces tenemos años malos y terminamos en pérdidas 8: (al menos yo).
> 
> Si a la proyección de Janus, le metes algunos años con el 20%, otros con un 6% y otros con alguna pérdida ..... verás que la rentabilidad media puede estar en el 8% - 10%. Eso es lo que considero razonable.



Me parece poco. Un ~ 8% dicen que es la rentabilidad media de la bolsa a muy largo plazo y sin hacer nada (buy & hold), con una cartera diversificada en empresas de primera fila (vamos, lo que se podría conseguir comprando un futuro de un índice y haciendo rollover hasta que te jubiles).

Me parece más acertada la cifra que das al principio, 15% - 20%. Si no, para qué tanto trabajo.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias

Entretenidos estan ustedes contando plusvis

Con la millonada esa que van a repartir ¿Cuantos BMWs podre comprar?

¿Y el plimo del micifu, sacara el 15%? Si saca menos dejo de amarle ehhh

Por cierto, no sabiaa yo que MM aparecia al reclamo de tetas, pensaba que habia que nombrar

Caracoles

Pd: Pecata, disculpa que no ponga tildes, este trasto no tiene, o no se donde las han escondido


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Al final mucho hablar de millones pero todo el mundo sucumbe a las gamesas, repsoles,...y demás mierdos en el momento equivocado y con todo lo gordo y le deja la cuenta tiritando


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2012)

Una imagen interesante:






donde estamos [ibexpaña] en comparacion con otros [seres de luz y doctoras nein]:






Pero si miramos a los seres de luz del balon ovalado, las canastas y darle con un palo a una pelota de tenis, tenemos:











y se comprende esto:






en resumen, no importa tanto si at, 20% o 5%, mientras bernie se cure en salud todos tendremos la cartera en verde, aunque importe de poco eso, pero estara en verde.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Prueba sencilla, de high school: coger el estocástico en rango mensual de un indice o valor fuertemente capitalizado (un blue chip cualquiera) , una vez llegue a una situación de sobrecompra o venta y gire cruzando la zona de sobrecompra o venta, lanzar la orden a favor de tendencia hasta alcanzar la zona neutra (en rango mensual digo, no en diario o semanal cuyos giros preceden a otros antes de cambiar de zona de sobrecompra o venta). Calculad la rentabilidad obtenida cuando llegue a la zona neutra en el tiempo invertido.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Me parece poco. *Un ~ 8% dicen que es la rentabilidad media de la bolsa a muy largo plazo y sin hacer nada* (buy & hold), con una cartera diversificada en empresas de primera fila (vamos, lo que se podría conseguir comprando un futuro de un índice y haciendo rollover hasta que te jubiles).
> 
> Me parece más acertada la cifra que das al principio, 15% - 20%. Si no, para qué tanto trabajo.



jojojo *eso hay que cogerlo con pinzas*.

Lo que sube a largo plazo (ojo con el Nikkei) son los índices porque se forman por los valores más capitalizados (los que suben). Las empresas con mal performance van saliendo de los índices principales (me quedo con lo bueno y me quito lo malo).

El problemón viene cuando nos planteamos hacer una cartera de largo plazo (!!!! de empresas !!!!). Éstas sí que tienen ciclos derivados de su actividad empresarial y *no son alcista a largo plazo NUNCA* (salvo contadas excepciones).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Entretenidos estan ustedes contando plusvis
> 
> ...



Este es el garaje de MM cuando le han ido a visitar ilustres participantes de este hilo.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> lo sombreado en negrita es la clave. Si el casi es cercano a cero por encima ... es sostenible. Si es cercano a cero por debajo ..... es insostenible.
> 
> Esto radica más importancia de la que parece porque en bolsa valen mucho ganar "muchos pocos".



Wilkins Micawber, un personaje de la novela David Copperfield de Charles Dickens, decía: “Con un ingreso anual de veinte libras y un gasto anual de diecinueve libras con diecinueve chelines y seis peniques, el resultado es la felicidad. Con un ingreso anual de veinte libras y un gasto anual de veinte libras y seis peniques, el resultado es la miseria.” 

Cuanto disgusto se podría evitar extendiendo la lectura obligatoria hasta los 25 años...


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que a veces existe un factor proximo a la ludopatia. Cuando vemos o creemos ver "subidones" con los que hay que luchar no entrar al trapo y mantener las "posiciones estudiadas" dejando pasar oportunidades.
> 
> Yo le cagado varias veces por dejarme deslumbrar por el dinero facil....:no::no:
> 
> Hoy más que nunca la bolsa se parece más a una tragaperras que a otra cosa...



Eso es lo que mas miedo me da. Yo por ejemplo he entrado y creo que he sido un ******** pero es que ganaba y ganaba y no podia parar de jugar.


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Prueba sencilla, de high school: coger el estocástico en rango mensual de un indice o valor fuertemente capitalizado (un blue chip cualquiera) , una vez llegue a una situación de sobrecompra o venta y gire cruzando la zona de sobrecompra o venta, lanzar la orden a favor de tendencia hasta alcanzar la zona neutra (en rango mensual digo, no en diario o semanal cuyos giros preceden a otros antes de cambiar de zona de sobrecompra o venta). Calculad la rentabilidad obtenida cuando llegue a la zona neutra en el tiempo invertido.



De acuerdo contigo compañero, a veces lo más sencillo da los mejores resultados, y vamos buscando entre un montón de incadores para volvernos locos.
MACD, RSI, CCI, CRUCE DE MEDIAS MÓVILES.... lo más básico funciona...


----------



## chameleon (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo compañero, a veces lo más sencillo da los mejores resultados, y vamos buscando entre un montón de incadores para volvernos locos.
> MACD, RSI, CCI, CRUCE DE MEDIAS MÓVILES.... lo más básico funciona...



yo vi los algoritmos que usaba un fondo de una conocida cajita ejpañola. se basaban en las victorias/derrotas de la liga de fútbol americano

lo juro...


----------



## Navarrorum (21 Ago 2012)

Un mono suele acertar bastante. No se si es una leyenda urbano o es real...pero dandole a elegir a un mono valores acertó más que muchos traders....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Wilkins Micawber, un personaje de la novela David Copperfield de Charles Dickens, decía: “Con un ingreso anual de veinte libras y un gasto anual de diecinueve libras con diecinueve chelines y seis peniques, el resultado es la felicidad. Con un ingreso anual de veinte libras y un gasto anual de veinte libras y seis peniques, el resultado es la miseria.”
> 
> Cuanto disgusto se podría evitar extendiendo la lectura obligatoria hasta los 25 años...



Hasta los primates llegan hasta ahí, no hace falta leer las grandes aportaciones de Charles Dickens :rolleye:
En todo caso, gastar + del 95% de lo que se ingresa como indica en el caso de la felicidad, tampoco es sinónimo de buen gestor. :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Un mono suele acertar bastante. No se si es una leyenda urbano o es real...pero dandole a elegir a un mono valores acertó más que muchos traders....



Entonces di "un mono circunstancialmente acertó + que muchos traders", no "un mono suele acertar bastante". 
Yo una vez metí una canasta desde medio campo, algo que no hacen los jugadores profesionales muy a menudo...


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

> dijo:


> Me parece poco. Un ~ 8% dicen que es la rentabilidad media de la bolsa a muy largo plazo y sin hacer nada (buy & hold), con una cartera diversificada en empresas de primera fila (vamos, lo que se podría conseguir comprando un futuro de un índice y haciendo rollover hasta que te jubiles).
> 
> Me parece más acertada la cifra que das al principio, 15% - 20%. Si no, para qué tanto trabajo.



Por y para el vicio. Pocos gestores especializados han sido capaces en periodos prolongados de tiempo vencer al mercado y de forma recurrente (en esta frase esta la clave), creeme muy pocos (para plazos superiores a 20 años solo conozco a Parames y Buffet). Lo que deja bajo la palestra la siguiente duda: Si casi todos los gestores a largo plazo lo hacen peor que el mercado siendo estos expertos en esta area y dedicando su vida profesional a la bolsa ¿Que puede esperar un pequeño inversor que lo tiene como hobby? Por desgracia como no tenga cuidado las probabilidades de acabar arruinado son muy altas (Siento decirlo pero el historial del mercado no es muy optimista...) Graham muestra series historicas desde 1890 hasta 1949 y el comentarista hasta 2009 y si algo se puede sacar en claro es que nos movemos por ciclos como un pendulo y en cada cambio de tendencia mas de uno se arruina. Yo me quedo con la peq intro que hace graham al principio...En 1929 me arruine pero por desgracia no solo fui yo mi madre tambien perdio todo operando con derivados, nunca olvidare la humillacion que era ir al banco y oir al cajero ¿Pero tu madre tiene credito? Esa frase marco toda su vida. Y Graham no fue un cualquiera en los mercados,el batio al mercado y de forma recurrente, algunos de sus alumnos fueron Bill gates y Buffet con este ultimo hasta trabajo. Tanto marco la personalidad de Buffet conocer a Graham que unos de sus hijos se llama Benjamin. Os voy a poner otro ejemplo historico de la crueldad de Pandoro: En 1720 Isaac Newron tenia accs de la sociedad del mar del sur, la accion mas apreciada de inglaterra. Vendio sus accs ganando un 100%, cifra que ascendio a 7000 libras. Sin embargo meses despues dejandose llevar por el entusuasmo del mercado, Newton volvio a a tomar una participacion en la misma sociedad a un precio.muy superior, y perdio mas de 20000 libras (mas de 3 mill de $ actuales) Durante el resto de su vida prohibio que nadie pronunciase las palabras "Mar del sur" en su presencia 



http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burbuja_de_los_mares_del_Sur

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Navarrorum (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Entonces di "un mono circunstancialmente acertó + que muchos traders", no "un mono suele acertar bastante".
> Yo una vez metí una canasta desde medio campo, algo que no hacen los jugadores profesionales muy a menudo...



Estoy seguro que un mono acertará mucho más en bolsa que canastas meta usted desde medio campo. Eso es igual que dar a hacer la quiniela a tu madre y que ponga a ganar al Barca porque estuvo un fin de semana en Barcelona y le gustò mucho la Sagrada Familia.

Llámelo factor suerte o llámelo "variables fuera de control" lo que si es cierto es que la bolsa al menos para mi no hace más que romper contantemente "lecciones aprendidas". Ese factor es igual para un mono, para su santísima y para un trader experto.

Siempre se escapan cosas y las que conocemos a veces no las ponderamos en su justa medida. Esa es la diferencia entre el éxito y el fracaso.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso es verdad pero una cosa es ganar dinero y otra es ganar unos eurillos.
> 
> Además hay que tener en cuenta que ante una depresión económica la bolsa se podria volver inicua o sea que no entraran ordenes de compra, con lo que no se podría sacar el patrimonio invertido.
> 
> Con lo que sino entra dinero nuevo nadie puede sacar su dinero.



En Deoleos y similares ocurre eso, en empresas con liquidez grande ...... siempre se puede salir al menos que uno vaya con muchos millones de euros que supongo que no será el caso.

El mundo usano es líquido y al menos que uno sea un buffet, no hay problemas de iliquidez. Allí hasta las carboneras menean más de 100MM


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN 5% por encima de la inflación (real) ya es un buen resultado, coincide más o menos con lo que tu pones.
> 
> Conviene no fliparse con las rentabilidades esperadas, más que nada porque cuanto más ajustas tus expectativas mejor te suele ir.



uffff, echen una simple cuenta.

Estando por encima de la inflación en un 7% en 10 años es doblar!!!!! en neto. Quien tenga cierto patrimonio, lo tendría hecho.


Pero como bien se decía antes, es sencillo sacar doble dígito al año pero no es sostenible muchos años seguidos. Hagan la prueba en un excel y pongan un año en blanco cada 4 años o algún año en negativo. Se jode toda la serie.

Esto es difícil y solo uno puede decir si vale la pena o no ...... cuando acaba la partida y cuenta su experiencia.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Ago 2012)

Las elecciones vascas se adelantan al 21 de Octubre


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Entretenidos estan ustedes contando plusvis
> 
> ...




yo solo digo una cosa. Hace un tiempo corto que apareció una serie de post en los que los foreros compartían respuestas a "si ya Hacienda había devuelto los leuros". Pues bien, todo Dios decía que sí o que no .............. la reflexión es que si uno gana consistentemente, tiene que pagar a Hacienda.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burbuja_de_los_mares_del_Sur


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Estoy seguro que un mono acertará mucho más en bolsa que canastas meta usted desde medio campo. Eso es igual que dar a hacer la quiniela a tu madre y que ponga a ganar al Barca porque estuvo un fin de semana en Barcelona y le gustò mucho la Sagrada Familia.
> 
> Llámelo factor suerte o llámelo "variables fuera de control" lo que si es cierto es que la bolsa al menos para mi no hace más que romper contantemente "lecciones aprendidas". Ese factor es igual para un mono, para su santísima y para un trader experto.
> 
> Siempre se escapan cosas y las que conocemos a veces no las ponderamos en su justa medida. Esa es la diferencia entre el éxito y el fracaso.



Si la probabilidad del acierto es preguntarle al mono o darle al mono para que escoja entre 2 cartulinas que indiquen sube o baja el valor, sí, claro entonces sí pq la probabilidad que tiene es eso, un 50%, igual que la del pulpo ese en "adivinar" la victoria de España. Ahora, yo te digo que meto más canastas desde medio campo que posiblidades tiene el mono de escoger bien el timing o fijar el objetivo. Haz la prueba, dile al mono que seleccione un precio objetivo para deshacer una posición de entre 20, a ver cuantas acierta el mono ::


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Va a haber fiesta, en el pre-market ya se ven maneras.

Trina Solar Posts Q2 Loss; Revenues Down 40.3% Year-over-year - Quick Facts


(RTTNews.com) - Trina Solar Limited (TSL), an integrated manufacturer of solar photovoltaic products, announced its financial results for the second quarter of 2012. Net loss attributable to company was $92.10 million compared to profit of $11.76 million last year. Loss per ADS was $1.30 compared to profit of $0.17 prior year.

Net revenue decreased to $346.05 million from $579.46 million prior year. The company attributed the revenue decreases primarily to lower module average selling price.

"Industry overcapacity and demand constraints in newer and traditional PV markets contributed to deflationary pricing pressures in the second quarter, which adversely affected our operating margins and profitability," said Jifan Gao, Chairman and CEO of the company.

Analysts polled by Thomson Reuters expected the company to report a loss of $0.79 per share on revenue of $398.62 million for the quarter. Analysts' estimates typically exclude special items.

Gross margin was 8.4% in the second quarter of 2012, compared to 17.0% in the second quarter of 2011.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> yo solo digo una cosa. Hace un tiempo corto que apareció una serie de post en los que los foreros compartían respuestas a "si ya Hacienda había devuelto los leuros". Pues bien, todo Dios decía que sí o que no .............. la reflexión es que si uno gana consistentemente, tiene que pagar a Hacienda.



No todos habremos participado en esos posts. Yo lo que creo es que estar mucho tiempo dedicado a algo cuya finalidad es ganar dinero más allá de lo que te da el mercado de forma segura (pq el riesgo está para ganar más, no para ganar unos ptos por encima de la inflación) y perder o no ganar de forma regular, es perder el tiempo y no tener una conducta racional. Es decir, yo si monto una panadería o estudio montar un negocio cualquiera, al principio perderé o taparé costes, pero no la monto para ganar lo mismo que un depósito, para eso, pues no pienso ni me esfuerzo. El esfuerzo, el estudio y el riesgo implican un premio mayor.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No todos habremos participado en esos posts. Yo lo que creo es que estar mucho tiempo dedicado a algo cuya finalidad es ganar dinero más allá de lo que te da el mercado de forma segura (pq el riesgo está para ganar más, no para ganar unos ptos por encima de la inflación) y perder o no ganar de forma regular, es perder el tiempo y no tener una conducta racional. Es decir, yo si monto una panadería o estudio montar un negocio cualquiera, al principio perderé o taparé costes, pero no la monto para ganar lo mismo que un depósito, para eso, pues no pienso ni me esfuerzo. *El esfuerzo, el estudio y el riesgo implican un premio mayor*.



Ese ese el secreto del triunfo profesional cual sea la profesión. Para mí la bolsa es algo que puede significar un buen dinero adicional de forma intermitente. Hay temporadas largas en las que no se puede ganar en el mercado ....

Desde luego que nadie interprete que la bolsa es solo suerte.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Poooooooonnnnnzi, que se os van los clientes :8:

El robo inmoral de Iberdrola a unos ancianos


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Al lorete con Trina, ahora apenas pierde en el pre-market. No consigo ver el guiadance futuro que ha dado. Ahí está el truco.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Xstrata Chief Sees Coal Rebounding in 2013 | Resource Investing News


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> uffff, echen una simple cuenta.
> 
> Estando por encima de la inflación en un 7% en 10 años es doblar!!!!! en neto. Quien tenga cierto patrimonio, lo tendría hecho.
> 
> ...



Con 300.000 aurelios y la garantía de superar a la inflación en 5 puntos anuales, se puede vivir de la gorra haciendo trabajar al capital. 8:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Apple viene subiendo un 0,8%. Qué bárbara, no para.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con 300.000 aurelios y la garantía de superar a la inflación en 5 puntos anuales, se puede vivir de la gorra haciendo trabajar al capital. 8:



Depende de lo que gastes ...... y no me refiero precisamente a latunes. Creo que se te ha caido un cero


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Ya encontré el por qué del futuro éxito de Apple.

US$ 13.99 - Optical 8X Zoom Telescope Camera Lens Manual Focus with Hard Back Case for Apple iPhone4 4S, Free Shipping On All Gadgets!


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burbuja_de_los_mares_del_Sur



Es famosa por ser de las primeras burbujas documentadas y compartidas con el vulgo ::

Si miráis el gráfico histórico de cualquier porquería que cotiza en el Nasdaq o las mierdecillas que sigue Janus, veréis que el ser humano se ha superado :ouch:


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Depende de lo que gastes ...... y no me refiero precisamente a latunes. Creo que se te ha caido un cero



Macho, algunos no tienen necesidad de ir a putas todos los días, con una vez a la semana vale :cook:

Con eso o poco más (no había considerado la mordida de nuestro querido estado) al 10% te vale.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Poooooooonnnnnzi, que se os van los clientes :8:
> 
> El robo inmoral de Iberdrola a unos ancianos



http://blogs.eldiariomontanes.es/desdenuestracabana/2010/06/27/facturas-mas-2-000-la-electrica-e-on/

Hace 2 años hubo un escandalo con Eon.Pero como lo cuentas creo que es la estafa que esra de moda.Ademas Iberdrola no suele usar comerciales, son una estafa asi que es probable que esos ancianos hayan sido estafados por los "Comerciales de ibe" esos que se pasan a las 22 y que cuando llamas a iberdrola no sabe ni que existen. A un supuesto comercial dile que vas a llamar a iberdrola y a la policia ya veras con que impetu baja las escaleras

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

http://www.albertico.narod.ru/cuidadoconloscomercialesdeiberdrola.html


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es famosa por ser de las primeras burbujas documentadas y compartidas con el vulgo ::
> 
> Si miráis el gráfico histórico de cualquier porquería que cotiza en el Nasdaq o las mierdecillas que sigue Janus, veréis que el ser humano se ha superado :ouch:



Joder!!!! que diga lo de mierdecillas alguien que andaba cual burro en celo detrás de Ariad .....


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Hoy es peponian o se hunde el chiringo


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!!!! que diga lo de mierdecillas alguien que andaba cual burro en celo detrás de Ariad .....



Sólo faltó una página en FB de seguidores

No era la época


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, algunos no tienen necesidad de ir a putas todos los días, con una vez a la semana vale :cook:
> 
> Con eso o poco más (no había considerado la mordida de nuestro querido estado) al 10% te vale.




Venga, vamos a por el sueldecillo de una puta por semana. Cuatro minis cortos en la mierdecilla del SP. 1422 con stop en 1428.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy es peponian o se hunde el chiringo



The second one, my friend.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Ando buscando un corto en Trina pero no encuentro un buen nivel de referencia. Ando siguiendo también un corto fuerte en Starbucks.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> The second one, my friend.



Tengo todavía mis dudas, pero como sea lo primero nos lo lleva hasta los 1460

Guerra leoncia ahora mismo


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ando buscando un corto en Trina pero no encuentro un buen nivel de referencia. Ando siguiendo también un corto fuerte en Starbucks.



Google se le puede dar con to lo gordo,


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Google se le puede dar con to lo gordo,



Ahí ya estoy en corto como canté hace días. También en Amazon pero liquidé con un "pa' pipas".


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo todavía mis dudas, pero como sea lo primero nos lo lleva hasta los 1460
> 
> Guerra leoncia ahora mismo



No espere un desplome, más bien una escaramuza para poder pillar un buen cesto de manzanas.


----------



## FranR (21 Ago 2012)

A escondidas...ojo entre cierre de hoy y jueves. Mañana pico en indicadores


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

De verdad que he pasado un buen rato leyendo los posts de las plusvalías "esperadas", y lo "mínimo que debes alcanzar si te dedicas a esto", y "si sacas menos de esto, para qué molestarte en tanto curro"....

Es impresionante lo mucho que se te puede desviar la cabeza (con perdón) cuando tu comida diaria no depende de este trabajo.

Si yo tuviera mi sueldecito mensual asegurado, y estuviera aquí "por complementar", o "por echar esos pocos miles de euros que me sobran, a ver si les saco algo", posiblemente haría muchas cosas que ahora no quiero hacer, ni debo hacer, ni me puedo permitir hacer.

Lo que yo recomiendo, antes de hablar de rentabilidades, es que el personal involucrado intente vivir tres meses de lo que produce su trading. Con disponibilidad de fondos finita, se entiende, por supuesto.

Me tengo que descojonar con esos rendimientos "necesarios, casi seguros" del 20%-25% anuales. ¿Qué son Uds., estrellas del Rock'n'Roll? ¿Saben lo que es un 30% anual? ¿Saben cuanta disciplina, cuanta tecnología, cuantos días en verde, cuantos no-errores cuesta eso? Hay que joderse con lo que hay que oir....

Porque, por si no lo habían notado, un gestor que supera *recurrentemente *el 15% anual, es considerado más o menos una estrella del rock en WS.

Hay una gran distancia entre un aficionado coyuntural y un profesional que vive de esto, cada vez lo tengo más claro...y está claro también que no me refiero sólo al dinero disponible, ni a la tecnología a tu alcance, sino a las expectativas razonables y a la actitud realista.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

El nivel de los cortos en Trina es 5,2. Las últimas velas de ayer son de mandril mandril.


----------



## Vivomuriente (21 Ago 2012)

Esto pa ti pollo. 

PLIMOOOO es verdad estos van con la L,y el pollo y el pirata más.

un 20% dicen. Tu pierdes eso en medio día ::


Ajetreo si quieres verte así... privi


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Sr. Vivomuriente, podría Ud. por favor auxiliarme:


En mi broken arrow, que dicen que es un bróker de los buenos, cuando pincho en "comprar Daxie" mientras el precio está en 7050, en realidad me compra en 7051.

Y si pincho en "vender Daxie", me vende en 7049

Me dice el primo que eso es por el bid y el ask, pero yo no veo aquí no le hago asko a nada, así que sigo sin entender esta presunta estafa.

Sé que Ud. tendrá a bien echarme una mano con esto.

Gracias por dar su tiempo a cambio de nada,




Vivomuriente dijo:


> Esto pa ti pollo.
> 
> PLIMOOOO es verdad estos van con la L,y el pollo y el pirata más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Corto en Basic Energy Services. Stop ajustado.


----------



## Vivomuriente (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Vivomuriente, podría Ud. por favor auxiliarme:
> 
> 
> En mi broken arrow, que dicen que es un bróker de los buenos, *cuando pincho en "comprar Daxie"* mientras el precio está en 7050, en realidad me compra en 7051.
> ...



Eso es por el retardo neurona-dedo. Pruebe a dejar la Ginebra "Lirios" y gástese la platita en mejores productos. ::

Y mire que le digo, como siga así pronto va a tener que pensar en picar tecla el día antes :XX:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Bajo el stop a 1426,4. No me gusta nada ver a los bancos usanos con velas gaperas al alza.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder!!!! que diga lo de mierdecillas alguien que andaba cual burro en celo detrás de Ariad .....



También tengo mi lado ludópata 8:


----------



## carvil (21 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes o



La familia Crouch lleva un retorno del 192% anual, es el top por ahora. 

Por cierto con un sistema discrecional 8:


TKC Investments |



Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

INFORMATIVOS | Tecnología - El iPhone 5 se venderá más que todos los anteriores juntos hasta ahora - Noticias


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Sentimientos encontrados en el mundo platero.

La plata es alcista y acaba de fugarse de una importante directriz bajista.
Coeur está para un corto muy claro.
Hecla está fugándose muy claramente de un suelo.
Otras plateras están llegando a techos.

No está claro, no se entra.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De verdad que he pasado un buen rato leyendo los posts de las plusvalías "esperadas", y lo "mínimo que debes alcanzar si te dedicas a esto", y "si sacas menos de esto, para qué molestarte en tanto curro"....
> 
> Es impresionante lo mucho que se te puede desviar la cabeza (con perdón) cuando tu comida diaria no depende de este trabajo.
> 
> ...



Yo no lo conseguiría.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> INFORMATIVOS | Tecnología - El iPhone 5 se venderá más que todos los anteriores juntos hasta ahora - Noticias



Pos en Igpaña sin subvenciones y a esos precios, pocos serán.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sentimientos encontrados en el mundo platero.
> 
> La plata es alcista y acaba de fugarse de una importante directriz bajista.
> Coeur está para un corto muy claro.
> ...



Yo no la veo alcista, si le vale


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> INFORMATIVOS | Tecnología - El iPhone 5 se venderá más que todos los anteriores juntos hasta ahora - Noticias



Esa es la señal esperada para la corrección ::, le ha faltado decir que iba a triplicar las ventas en la pudiente expaña.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sentimientos encontrados en el mundo platero.
> 
> La plata es alcista y acaba de fugarse de una importante directriz bajista.
> Coeur está para un corto muy claro.
> ...



Si supera los 30 es una compra clara en el primer pull-back que tenga.

Yo pensaba en un desplome ienso:


----------



## << 49 >> (21 Ago 2012)

En España somos más de Android:

El 84% de 'smartphones' en España son Android y el 3,1% iOS


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

A seguir al SP.

Es posible que la vela de hoy sea revienta culos para los cortos. El cierre de hoy es muy importante para saber si se puede ir con cortos con medianas garantías de acertar.

Estoy cachondo.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> En España somos más de Android:
> 
> El 84% de 'smartphones' en España son Android y el 3,1% iOS



.... y eso ¿qué es?. No existe un mundo decente más allá de apple.

Mode mac-ero OFF


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De verdad que he pasado un buen rato leyendo los posts de las plusvalías "esperadas", y lo "mínimo que debes alcanzar si te dedicas a esto", y "si sacas menos de esto, para qué molestarte en tanto curro"....
> 
> Es impresionante lo mucho que se te puede desviar la cabeza (con perdón) cuando tu comida diaria no depende de este trabajo.
> 
> ...



Un gestor profesional no suele tener ni puta idea de AT e incluso es posible que ni sepa lo que es (sabe 4 mierdas como todos los que miran el mundillo con recelo). Gestores profesionales han hecho comprar a Jove BBVAs en cantidades ingentes a 15 pavos y malvender a 5 o 6, han metido a Amancio Ortega, la familia del Pino etc en Banco Pastores, Astroc, Coloniales etc etc a precios máximos y los han sacado a duras penas. Hay a patadas casos así. Vamos, miro las carteras de fondos compuestos de mi entidad y me río por todos los lados, no da ni para un depósito simplón, pero bueno, es que con esos fondos, la entidad tb se capitaliza de cierta manera al utilizarlos para tapar agujeros (o es que creeis que los depósitos mixtos pretenden hacer ganar pasta al cliente??).
Por cierto, para comparar rentabilidades seguras, tampoco me comparéis la rentabilidad de un depósito actual con el euribor por debajo del 0,9% con la rentabilidad de un depósito cuando el euribor estaba al 3-4-5% (que por otra parte, se consideran tipos neutros, no altos. Hay países con la moneda en revalorización con respecto al euro (actualmente muchos y más los emergentes tipo China, Brasil etc) y con tipos internos por encima del 7-8%, a ver qué ofrecen por ahí... Recuerdo ver depósitos al 6-7% anual no hace muchos años , depósitos digo, el plazo fijo de toda la vida. Hace poco, los pagarés, que si, que tienen el riesgo de no estar cubiertos por el FDG y cuyo vencimiento anticipado en el mercado secundario, te puede imposibilitar el comprador, pero hasta hace poco en condiciones muy normalitas, esperando al vencimiento rentaban por el 6-7% y estabamos con tipos entonces por debajo del 3%, hace muy poco y eso es renta fija, no variable). Cuando yo estudiaba, aún recuerdo que una TIR inferior al coste de la deuda pública era poco menos que de un proyecto ruinoso. En fin..


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A seguir al SP.
> 
> Es posible que la vela de hoy sea revienta culos para los cortos. El cierre de hoy es muy importante para saber si se puede ir con cortos con medianas garantías de acertar.
> 
> Estoy cachondo.




Te pones cachondo con poco.

[YOUTUBE]La puta de la cabra - COMPLETA - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pos en Igpaña sin subvenciones y a esos precios, pocos serán.



con los cómodos plazos que han empezado a ofrecer las compañías los comprarán como se compraban neveras en los 60's


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para alguno será como la aparición mariana de Elvis, ya que considera estrellas del rock and roll el 15%..


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Mirad que bien se lo montaron los castuzos ferrovialeros griegos con las olimpiadas...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-juegos-olimpicos-actualidad.html#post7041161


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Saltó el stop del SP. Muy fuertes están los bancos usanos. Están tirando con todo.
Desde el día 6 de agosto, han quitado la volatilidad del SP y lo están subiendo con rayas controladas. Basta con ver el chart.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Saltó el stop del SP. Muy fuertes están los bancos usanos. Están tirando con todo.
> Desde el día 6 de agosto, han quitado la volatilidad del SP y lo están subiendo con rayas controladas. Basta con ver el chart.



¿será del SL, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)




----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Para alguno será como la aparición mariana de Elvis, ya que considera estrellas del rock and roll el 15%..




Mire, tire de datos y déjese de chorradas especulativas. Aquí le presento algunos, la fuente es Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog , si quiere Ud. contrastarla.

Se trata de los mejores HF con sus rendimientos porcentuales en 2011. Aquí los tiene Ud. :


_1. Tiger Global, YTD total return: 45% (assets, in billions: 6.0)
2. Renaissance Institutional Equities, 33.1% (7.0)
3. Pure Alpha II, 23.5% (53.0)
4. Discus Managed Futures Program, 20.9% (2.5)
5. Providence MBS, 20.6% (1.3)
6. Oculus, 19.0% (7.0)
7. All Weather 12%, 17.8% (4.4)
8. Dymon Asia Macro, 17.8% (1.6)
9. Citadel, 17.7% (11.0)
10. Coatue Management, 16.9% (4.7)
11. Stratus Multi-Strategy Program, 16.6% (3.7)
12. OxAM Quant Fund, 16.4% (2.0)
13. SPM Core, 15.7% (1.0)
14. Pure Alpha I, 14.9% (11.0)
15. Autonomy Global Macro, 13.9% (2.1)
16. BlackRock Fixed Income Global Alpha, 13.8% (2.4)
17. SPM Structured Serving Holding, 13.5% (1.6)
18. GSA Capital International, 13.0% (1.0)
19. JAT Capital, 12.7% (2.5)
20. Brevan Howard Master, 10.8% (26.4)_


Si debemos hacerle caso, lo que Ud. viene a decir, aproximadamente, es que es "cosa normal en este mundillo" el estar entre el segundo y el cuarto puesto de los HF más rentables de todo el mundo.

¿Le interpreto correctamente? Porque un 20-25% nos pone entre el puesto 2º y el 4º de esa lista, si todavía sé sumar y restar.

Realmente, no tengo mucho más que añadir despues de esto. Considere la enorme frivolidad que ha soltado en el foro así como el que no quiere la cosa.

Respecto a que la Familia Monster haya obtenido un 192% record del mundo mundial, le diría lo que dicen por allí arriba, "_every dog has his day_". Comparar a Renaissance, con su track record, con un spike eventual de unos tipos que ni siquiera aparecen en el rank de 2011 de HF, pues qué quiere que le diga, fíjese en ellos en vez de en aquellos que llevan una trayectoria reconocida....


----------



## carvil (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Para alguno será como la aparición mariana de Elvis, ya que considera estrellas del rock and roll el 15%..




Usualmente el top está por encima del 50% anual, en cinco años el 30%, con un ~50% sistemático/discrecional.


Realmente el Big Money sólo hace dos o tres trades por año.



Salu2


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Apple anda lejos del máximo y puede ser para este valor una sesión de más a menos. Al SP le sostienen las commodities que andan desbocadas y los bancos.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Renaissance, eso ya son otras palabras y son palabras mayores. A su frente tenían a un auténtico genio, con vida desgraciada pero genio.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Menuda tarde se ha marcado Calopez con el coñac...


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Te cagas

Carta abierta a Don Amancio Ortega

_Don Amancio, me dirijo a usted porque lo que le voy a proponer lo pueden hacer pocas personas en el mundo y casi ninguna en España. Antes que nada, le diré que no me mueve ningún interés personal en esta operación ni quiero sacar nada, aunque usted la haga y le salga bien. Se la propongo por diversión, tanto para usted, si la hace, como para mí, si llegara a hacerla. Tanto usted como yo vivimos bien y lo que necesitamos es algo de diversión sana (a mí personalmente es que la tele me aburre mucho).

Le escribo una carta abierta porque es más probable que alguien cercano la lea y se lo comente, pues si le escribo una carta de las antiguas, estoy seguro que habría pocas posibilidades de que llegara a leerla.

Entro en materia:
*
Se trata de que usted invierta alrededor de mil millones comprando plata,* que en estos momentos es el metal precioso que antes se va a agotar encima y debajo de la faz de la tierra. Hay miles de razones para comprar plata en estos momentos, pero las más importantes son _


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menuda tarde se ha marcado Calopez con el coñac...



Ha sido el condensador de fluzo del spectrum...  ::


----------



## sr.anus (21 Ago 2012)

Siyalodeciayo!! Quien se monto conmigo en inditex, lleva mss de3,5/ de subida, suerte gacelera


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Lo veo una estrategia razonable para el volumen que mueven esos señores...



carvil dijo:


> Usualmente el top está por encima del 50% anual, en cinco años el 30%, con un ~50% sistemático/discrecional.
> 
> 
> Realmente el Big Money sólo hace dos o tres trades por año.
> ...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estaba hablando de las 3 señales anteriores, no de que use 3 indicadores para activar las posiciones.
> 
> Mientras más indicadores jerarquizados uses para activar las posiciones, te darás cuenta que el número de operaciones cae de forma drástica aunque si el sistema es bueno debería aumentar el ratio operaciones +/-. *Terminarías siendo trader de un no-sistema*



Perdón, me expresé mal :o.

Cuando decía 3 indicadores, no me refería a 3 indicadores distintos, sino a 1 solo pero en 3 ventanas de tiempo distintas. Por poner un ejemplo chorra, sería como calcular un indicador cogiendo las últimas 20 velas, luego cogiendo las últimas 10 velas y luego cogiendo las últimas 5.

¿Cuando hablas de 3 señales te refieres a 3 valores en ventanas de tiempo distintas (indicador a L/P, a M/P y a C/P) o es otra cosa?. Más que nada es por curiosidad.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Pues ese es el problema, Janus, es lo que intento explicar desde hace un rato.... en esa lista está lo mejor de lo mejor, lo más granado del mundo de inversión libre, con track records comprobables durante varios años. 

En la vida pocas cosas ocurren por casualidad, y en la empresa privada, prácticamente ninguna. Existe, por lo tanto y sin duda, una buena razón para que esos señores de esa lista te cobren una media de un 30% sobre plusvies generadas , y en torno a un 5% sobre principal gestionado sin perjuicio de que haya pérdidas o ganancias. 

Puedo asegurarte que si fuera sencillo obtener las rentabilidades de esos señores, si fuera "cosa normal una vez dominas esto", no habría lugar a que esta gente te cobrase un 30% por hacer eso mismo. Eso creo que lo entendemos todos.





Janus dijo:


> Renaissance, eso ya son otras palabras y son palabras mayores. A su frente tenían a un auténtico genio, con vida desgraciada pero genio.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 100.000*1,3^29



Por completar con inflación e impuestos.

((100000 *1,3 * (1-mordidahacienda))^29) / (1 + inflación) ^29


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Lo del foro, lamentable.

Este rato han pasado cosas muy importantes en el SP, por la puta caida del servidor no lo he podido cantar en directo.

- En timeframe de 4 horas ha habido una vela que superaba de forma clara la DTA superior sobre la que chocaba la pauta de precios.

- El nivel marcado coincidía con los máximos de hace muchos meses.

- Antes de completarse la vela (verde intensa) ha tenido un reversal en toda regla para termina como vela roja :: y por debajo de la DTA.

- El sistema daba señal de cortos al terminar la vela roja del reversal. Con lo cual tenía que abrir cortos.

- En la vela del reversal (máx: 1426,77 ; min: 1419,27 ; amplitud: 7,5; Margen de seguridad para abrir la posición 10% =0,75).

- Siguiente vela tras la vela roja del reversal (apertura: 1420,13 ; nivel de entrada de los cortos: 1420,88 (apertura=1420,13 + Margen de Seguridad=0,75)). La operación se hace porque la vela siguiente (tras la vela roja del reversal) sube hasta 1421,13 :XX:

Estoy corto desde los 1420,88. El corazón me pide mover el SL hasta el nivel de entrada para evitar las pérdidas pero el cambio de SL sólo lo hago en la siguiente vela a la vela de apertura de la posición.

A ver hasta donde nos lleva porque hay mucho recorrido potencial a la baja. A esperar ienso:


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Perdón, me expresé mal :o.
> 
> Cuando decía 3 indicadores, no me refería a 3 indicadores distintos, sino a 1 solo pero en 3 ventanas de tiempo distintas. Por poner un ejemplo chorra, sería como calcular un indicador cogiendo las últimas 20 velas, luego cogiendo las últimas 10 velas y luego cogiendo las últimas 5.
> 
> ¿Cuando hablas de 3 señales te refieres a 3 valores en ventanas de tiempo distintas (indicador a L/P, a M/P y a C/P) o es otra cosa?. Más que nada es por curiosidad.



Lo que hago es analizar las 3 últimas entradas que me da el sistema (las haya hecho o no) para saber cómo se está comportando en esa ventana temporal. Sólo eso.

Los indicadores los utilizo para saber si cada una de esas 3 señales se debía activar (obviamente se activaban porque buscaba señales ciertas, que es lo mismo que decir que estaba buscando los 3 momentos anteriores en los que los indicadores me activaban el sistema).

Los indicadores son simples y ampliamente conocidos. Aquí el quid es calcular el SL para evitar que la volatilidad interna de la vela te barra el SL si lo has puesto demasiado cerca. No vale ponerlo demasiado lejos porque una operación en contra te hace un bujero enorme.

En el post anterior, el margen de seguridad ha funcionado muy bien (tal vez demasiado justo :fiufiu.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Ago 2012)

Off topic, lo he encontrado por casualidad...

*Ojete Calor - Ciencia Ficción (Plutón BRBNero)*

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nwxzjNetJUo?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que hago es analizar las 3 últimas entradas que me da el sistema (las haya hecho o no) para saber cómo se está comportando en esa ventana temporal. Sólo eso.
> 
> Los indicadores los utilizo para saber si cada una de esas 3 señales se debía activar (obviamente se activaban porque buscaba señales ciertas, que es lo mismo que decir que estaba buscando los 3 momentos anteriores en los que los indicadores me activaban el sistema).
> 
> ...



Me quedaba esa duda cuando hablabas de señales, a que te referías. Vale, ahora ya lo he entendido perfectamente. 

Gracias .


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por completar con inflación e impuestos.
> 
> ((100000 *1,3 * (1-mordidahacienda))^29) / (1 + inflación) ^29



Un poco más detallada ::

((100000 *1,3 * (1-=SI(G>Ia;G-(G-Ia)*IA-(Ia-Ib)*IB-Ib*Ic;SI(G>Ib;G-(G-Ib)*IB-Ib*Ic;SI(G>0;G-G*Ic;0)))))^29) / (1 + inflación) ^29

donde:

G = Ganancia Bruta Anual (€)
Ia = 24.000€
IA = 27%
Ib = 6.000€
IB = 25%
Ic = 21%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Off topic, lo he encontrado por casualidad...
> 
> *Ojete Calor - Ciencia Ficción (Plutón BRBNero)*
> 
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nwxzjNetJUo?feature=player_detailpage" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>













http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/273857-habeis-visto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-388.html#post5702864


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

*Vaaamos coño.*

Que velas más bonitas en TF=1 min. Los huecos perfectamente definidos.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Me salgo en 1413,88.

Son 650USD ganados en un rato y enjugo los 163 aurelios de pérdidas de ayer.

La posición era bastante sencilla por la ausencia de volatilidad en las velas anteriores a la señal de cortos.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si la probabilidad del acierto es preguntarle al mono o darle al mono para que escoja entre 2 cartulinas que indiquen sube o baja el valor, sí, claro entonces sí pq la probabilidad que tiene es eso, un 50%, igual que la del pulpo ese en "adivinar" la victoria de España. Ahora, yo te digo que meto más canastas desde medio campo que posiblidades tiene el mono de escoger bien el timing o fijar el objetivo. Haz la prueba, dile al mono que seleccione un precio objetivo para deshacer una posición de entre 20, a ver cuantas acierta el mono ::



Has dado en el clavo. Más que entrar ..... se trata de salir.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Has dado en el clavo. Más que entrar ..... se trata de salir.



Exacto, acertar la tendencia es muy sencillo. La historia es identificar dónde sales (SP) y hasta que nivel de enculamiento soportar (SL).

No hay más misterio (o tal vez demasiado) que ese.


----------



## carvil (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo veo una estrategia razonable para el volumen que mueven esos señores...




Deberían actualizar su Web actualmente gestionan un fondo de 1.100 millones y la inversión mínima es 50K.


Salu2


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me salgo en 1413,88.
> 
> Son 650USD ganados en un rato y enjugo los 163 aurelios de pérdidas de ayer.
> 
> La posición era bastante sencilla por la ausencia de volatilidad en las velas anteriores a la señal de cortos.



Joder ganáis 500 euros en un rato, y lo veis tan normal...
Y con esas ganancias decís que no se puede hacer un beneficio de un 30% de la cuenta anual?


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Vuelvo a comprar un paquete de ibe (mi primer tiro - en la recamara tengo hasta 2) .Esta vez llegare hasta el final. O muero con las botas puestas o consigo mi precio objetivo. Galan portate bien por una vez, te dejo cuatro consejos (en la junta si puedo los repetire) Los mas importantes son los 3 primeros:1) Dejar de imprimir papel 2)Reduce deuda 3)Recompra acciones 4) Pon tu bonus en funcion de la evolucion bursatil de ibe

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire, tire de datos y déjese de chorradas especulativas. Aquí le presento algunos, la fuente es Bolsa Economía Inversión- Gurusblog , si quiere Ud. contrastarla.
> 
> Se trata de los mejores HF con sus rendimientos porcentuales en 2011. Aquí los tiene Ud. :
> 
> ...



Mira, no es hacer publicidad, pero bueno, a mi este trader me formó hace años ya en el tema de estructuras de fibos, velas etc. Tiene varios servicios de pago en su blog (trabaja para fuera tb y los habrá muchos mejores en este país), simplemente el de posiciones sobre 5 valores (pero nada de intradia, corto plazo a objetivos y tal, largo plazo eh?), bues pues simplemente a posiciones a largo plazo sobre 5 valores (nada de scalping en cruces nobles ni nada por el estilo, a lo seguro que conoce la gentilla) observa las rentabilidades ganadas (repito, con posiciones fijas +- sin salir/entrar: 
Posiciones abiertas BOLETIN TOP 5 LARGO PLAZO +23,93% | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados
Y ésta es la equivalencia en intradia medida en pipos de ganancia mensual (rintradia que no es scalping puro, son 1-5 señales diarias a lo sumo, eso sí, en distintos cruces de divisas etc).
Foro Bolsa, Foro de Bolsa, BolsaGeneral.es Ver Tema - Rentabilidad de estrategias en Centro de Traders actualizado
Te invito a que calcules la ganancia equivalente en pipos de las series mensuales en intradia.
No me pongas como logro de rentabilidad lo que renta un depósito en brasil o el cupón anual de bonos a 100 años en México hace unos añitos solo. Hay miles de scalpers en Usa operando con medias de 50.000 $ sacando un retorno medio diario de 200 $ (eso está demostrado en estadísticas). En realidad, me cuesta creer que alguién que se considere trader de verdad, como profesional pueda sacar a lo máximo un 10%, no es de recibo.
Por cierto, hay otras estrellas de rock que no indicamos, pero con míticos resultados:
Paul Tudor Jones: 5 años con retornos por encima del 100% Paul Tudor Jones, el arte del trading agresivo
Larry Williams: 10.000 $ en 1.000.000 $ en un año Los mejores traders e inversores 1. - Larry R. Williams - BOLSALIBRE
Curtis Faith: en 4 años partiendo de un capital inicial de 2 millones de dólares, obtuvo 30 millones (posteriormente generaba retornos superiores al 80% anual).
Yo propongo que veáis los fondos y retornos generados por Nicolas Darvas, Steve Cohen, Paul Tudor, James Simons etc etc etc, la lista es interminable. A ver si lo encuentro (por la noche lo miro), son unos traders de Singapur que leí en hispatrading, pero generó durante muchos años retornos por encima del 50% con AT por cierto. Con un 15% de rentabilidad, eres decente, pero no una estrella de rock.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder ganáis 500 euros en un rato, y lo veis tan normal...
> Y con esas ganancias decís que no se puede hacer un beneficio de un 30% de la cuenta anual?



No porque pierdo alrededor del 30% de las posiciones (en acumulado). Hay meses malos.

Si en 10 operaciones ganas en 7 de ellas 100€ (700€) y pierdes en las otras 3 unos 100€ cada una (300€), al final te quedas con ganancias de 400€.

Si el ratio lo bajas a 6:4, te quedas con 200€ ....

No es tan sencillo, hamijo.

Si no tocas los SL y SP, necesitas un ratio de aciertos muy elevado y a veces no llega a compensar el esfuerzo.

Para mí, la frontera está entre el 7:3 y 6:4


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues ese es el problema, Janus, es lo que intento explicar desde hace un rato.... en esa lista está lo mejor de lo mejor, lo más granado del mundo de inversión libre, con track records comprobables durante varios años.
> 
> En la vida pocas cosas ocurren por casualidad, y en la empresa privada, prácticamente ninguna. Existe, por lo tanto y sin duda, una buena razón para que esos señores de esa lista te cobren una media de un 30% sobre plusvies generadas , y en torno a un 5% sobre principal gestionado sin perjuicio de que haya pérdidas o ganancias.
> 
> Puedo asegurarte que si fuera sencillo obtener las rentabilidades de esos señores, si fuera "cosa normal una vez dominas esto", no habría lugar a que esta gente te cobrase un 30% por hacer eso mismo. Eso creo que lo entendemos todos.



Es lógico que así sea porque quien quiere beber en las mejores discotecas, tiene que pagar sobreprecio. En ese fondo en concreto, reinvierten sus dineros (incluso empleados) en los fondos. De hecho, hay un fondo que solo tiene dinero de empleados.

No hace mucho ví una oferta de trabajo ahí y pagaban 200.000 dolares por un analista de programación ..... que seguro que no es como los truchas que abundan por España.

Esta gente es buena porque cualquiera con un buen sistema, con suerte y con el mercado de cara ..... se puede marcar dos años de x3 fácil. Pero los buenos lo vuelven a hacer en los siguientes dos años lo vuelven a hacer y los no tan buenos suelen acabar devolviendo ese dinero al mercado.

Yo creo que ANHQV está diciendo más o menos lo mismo y que el debate está en la sostenibilidad de los modelos.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vuelvo a comprar un paquete de ibe (mi primer tiro - en la recamara tengo hasta 2) .Esta vez llegare hasta el final. O muero con las botas puestas o consigo mi precio objetivo. Galan portate bien por una vez, te dejo cuatro consejos (en la junta si puedo los repetire) Los mas importantes son los 3 primeros:1) Dejar de imprimir papel 2)Reduce deuda 3)Recompra acciones 4) Pon tu bonus en funcion de la evolucion bursatil de ibe
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



De buen rollo, de verdad que lamento que no hayas aprendido nada en la enganchada anterior en IBE.

Ojalá tengas suerte. De verdad.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Por completar con inflación e impuestos.
> 
> ((100000 *1,3 * (1-mordidahacienda))^29) / (1 + inflación) ^29



Yo quitaría lo de "inflación" porque aparte de que el dato oficial en España es mentira ..... el cómo impacta la inflación en cada uno es un tanto particular. Pero alegra ver que hay gente analítica en el hilo.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira, no es hacer publicidad, pero bueno, a mi este trader me formó hace años ya en el tema de estructuras de fibos, velas etc. Tiene varios servicios de pago en su blog (trabaja para fuera tb y los habrá muchos mejores en este país), simplemente el de posiciones sobre 5 valores (pero nada de intradia, corto plazo a objetivos y tal, largo plazo eh?), bues pues simplemente a posiciones a largo plazo sobre 5 valores (nada de scalping en cruces nobles ni nada por el estilo, a lo seguro que conoce la gentilla) observa las rentabilidades ganadas (repito, con posiciones fijas +- sin salir/entrar:
> Posiciones abiertas BOLETIN TOP 5 LARGO PLAZO +23,93% | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados
> Y ésta es la equivalencia en intradia medida en pipos de ganancia mensual (rintradia que no es scalping puro, son 1-5 señales diarias a lo sumo, eso sí, en distintos cruces de divisas etc).
> Foro Bolsa, Foro de Bolsa, BolsaGeneral.es Ver Tema - Rentabilidad de estrategias en Centro de Traders actualizado
> ...



Lo de los 200USD al día es bastante sencillo en determinadas ventanas temporales. De continuo es muy difícil de conseguir, esa es la diferencia entre el trader excelente y el trader normal.

Yo no lo consigo.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del foro, lamentable.
> 
> Este rato han pasado cosas muy importantes en el SP, por la puta caida del servidor no lo he podido cantar en directo.
> 
> ...



Al menos he recuperado el 80% del fallo en el SP. Ya fuera porque he cerrado en 1414. Si sigue el movimiento bajista, lo sigo con Facebook.

Por cierto, buena mandrilada la de BoA. La resistencia muy clara estaba en 8,20 y lo han llevado hasta 8,40 que es una amplitud suficiente para barrer los stops loss de los cortos que habían entrada en la cercanía de esa resistencia. Después le han metido hasta 8,10. Qué hijosdeputa!, están dejando claro que quien quiera ganar, tiene que arriesgar a soportar cierto nivel de rojo.

Mi opinión personal y lo que veo en el mercado es que al margen de algún recorte (que puede ser severo en velocidad más que en profundidad), esto es alcista. Las elecciones usanas son sumamente atractoras de dinero e intereses. Obama sabe bien aquello de "it's the economy, stupid!".


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

No es por nada, pero el hilo lleva tiempo subiendo de nivel.

Los debates son cada vez más interesantes.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Ago 2012)

de terminar asi en diario FSLR formariauna vespesrtina o estrella fugaz teniendo en cuenta que el RSI esta sobrecomprado (24$) .. me estoy perdiendo toda la subida hoy en linea 1 hora corto y cierro desde la aldea


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al menos he recuperado el 80% del fallo en el SP. Ya fuera porque he cerrado en 1414. Si sigue el movimiento bajista, lo sigo con Facebook.
> 
> Por cierto, buena mandrilada la de BoA. La resistencia muy clara estaba en 8,20 y lo han llevado hasta 8,40 que es una amplitud suficiente para barrer los stops loss de los cortos que habían entrada en la cercanía de esa resistencia. Después le han metido hasta 8,10. Qué hijosdeputa!, están dejando claro que *quien quiera ganar, tiene que arriesgar a soportar cierto nivel de rojo.
> *
> Mi opinión personal y lo que veo en el mercado es que al margen de algún recorte (que puede ser severo en velocidad más que en profundidad), esto es alcista. Las elecciones usanas son sumamente atractoras de dinero e intereses. Obama sabe bien aquello de "it's the economy, stupid!".



Janus, no pongas eso porque algún lucker se despistará del camino correcto :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder ganáis 500 euros en un rato, y lo veis tan normal...
> Y con esas ganancias decís que no se puede hacer un beneficio de un 30% de la cuenta anual?



También se pierden en un rato :o

Con 2 ó 4 minis es algo de lo más normal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de los 200USD al día es bastante sencillo en determinadas ventanas temporales. De continuo es muy difícil de conseguir, esa es la diferencia entre el trader excelente y el trader normal.
> 
> Yo no lo consigo.



Tú no lo consigues quizás por falta de tiempo, dedicación o incluso formación (siempre se está aprendiendo y hay buenos formadores en estas modalidades), pero yo lo que pretendo explicar es que no son retornos imposibles para una persona que esté 6 horas diarias en ésto (media calculada normal) y domine mucho el trading en sus distintas modalidades.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De buen rollo, de verdad que lamento que no hayas aprendido nada en la enganchada anterior en IBE.
> 
> Ojalá tengas suerte. De verdad.



La otra vez no la compre con el suficiente margen de seguridad, me comi creo un 15%-20% esta vez es diferente aunqur caiga a cp un 30%. Este es un primer tiro, sigo teniendo liquidez

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tú no lo consigues quizás por falta de tiempo, dedicación o incluso formación (siempre se está aprendiendo y hay buenos formadores en estas modalidades), pero yo lo que pretendo explicar es que no son retornos imposibles para una persona que esté 6 horas diarias en ésto (media calculada normal) y domine mucho el trading en sus distintas modalidades.



Nunca me dedicaré a esto, *me agota*. Son muchos años ya y tengo la convicción de que el big money con menos esfuerzo está en el medio plazo.

Hay que detectar una tendencia amplia y dedicarse a disfrutar de la familia y los amigos.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo de los 200USD al día es bastante sencillo en determinadas ventanas temporales. De continuo es muy difícil de conseguir, esa es la diferencia entre el trader excelente y el trader normal.
> 
> Yo no lo consigo.



Yo creo que ejemplos de todo hay. El tema es que mucha de esa gente, manejan los mercados y tienen tecnología super que no está al alcance de los humanos normales.

Messi hay varios pero lo normal es que el resto le demos a la pierna en vez de al balón.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La otra vez no la compre con el suficiente margen de seguridad, me comi creo un 15%-20% esta vez es diferente aunqur caiga a cp un 30%. Este es un primer tiro, sigo teniendo liquidez
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Sólo promediaba a la baja en los momentos de debilidad. Eso ya quedó atrás pero he sabido controlar el "mono" que me ataca de vez en cuando.

No te voy a negar que lo había pensado para IBE, pero no a estos niveles.

Macho, la veo en 1,alto - 2,bajo.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca me dedicaré a esto, *me agota*. Son muchos años ya y tengo la convicción de que el big money con menos esfuerzo está en el medio plazo.
> 
> Hay que detectar una tendencia amplia y dedicarse a disfrutar de la familia y los amigos.



Yo no me dedicaré porque no sé tener los medios para poder hacerlo. Si supiera, lo de que agote me suda la polla.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, no pongas eso porque algún lucker se despistará del camino correcto :Aplauso:



A mí no me hace caso nadie :


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no me dedicaré porque no sé tener los medios para poder hacerlo. Si supiera, lo de que agote me suda la polla.



Mejor, con tus carboneras y solares eres carne de cañón ::


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Tú no lo consigues quizás por falta de tiempo, dedicación o incluso formación (siempre se está aprendiendo y hay buenos formadores en estas modalidades), pero yo lo que pretendo explicar es que no son retornos imposibles para una persona que esté 6 horas diarias en ésto (media calculada normal) y domine mucho el trading en sus distintas modalidades.



Bertok dedica su tiempo a tunear fotos "oscuras" con las que dotarse de avatares singulares. Ten en cuenta que en su trinchera hay pocos medios y estaban todos muy apretujados.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí no me hace caso nadie :



Siempre hay algún pardillo.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Joder ganáis 500 euros en un rato, y lo veis tan normal...
> Y con esas ganancias decís que no se puede hacer un beneficio de un 30% de la cuenta anual?




Forma parte de la psicología de este negocio el no "nublarte" con las pérdidas o con las ganancias del intradía. Ganas 500€ en un par de minutos, y a lo mejor puedes perderlos luego en 30 segundos, y estás igual que al principio (o peor).

Por eso es importante tener la cabeza muy fría y no mirar el dinero mientras operas. Esto se vuelve aún más importante cuanto más dinero mueves, pues las cantidades se vuelven mayores y no es fácil mantener la disciplina. Cuando 6000€ en un minuto empieza a no parecerte gran cosa, un descuido de 20 segundos puede costarte el triple sin ningún problema.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok dedica su tiempo a tunear fotos "oscuras" con las que dotarse de avatares singulares. Ten en cuenta que en su trinchera hay pocos medios y estaban todos muy apretujados.






En la trinchera se está muy bien, hemos salido a robar provisiones y tenemos la despensa necesaria para soportar el apocalipsis. El exterior está lleno de cadáveres.

Tengo miedo.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mejor, con tus carboneras y solares eres carne de cañón ::



Soy tu lider lo tengo claro .......... y tú lo sabes bien.

Te parecerá pecata minuta el cante en directo del trade de First Solar.


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que en su trinchera hay pocos medios *y estaban todos muy apretujados*.




Se dice, se comenta, se rumorea, que en la trinchera de cuando en cuando alguien nota un bulto sospechoso a su lado.... pero nadie quiere ser el primero en dar la voz de alarma ::::::


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

Evidentemente, por los numeros arriba expuestos que son de cajon, un 20% y pico anual lo consiguen 3 y el del tambor.

Insider monkey da una tabla con los resultados de Medallion, Best Hedge Funds: Jim Simons' Medallion Fund - Seeking Alpha







Tocate los ******** mariloli.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Soy tu lider lo tengo claro .......... y tú lo sabes bien.
> 
> Te parecerá pecata minuta el cante en directo del trade de First Solar.



Joooooooder ........ en la vida invertiría en esas mierdas que manejas.

Lo de First Solar fue suerte :: y lo de PRISA la evidencia de un riesgo excesivo :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Evidentemente, por los numeros arriba expuestos que son de cajon, un 20% y pico anual lo consiguen 3 y el del tambor.
> 
> Insider monkey da una tabla con los resultados de Medallion, Best Hedge Funds: Jim Simons' Medallion Fund - Seeking Alpha
> 
> ...



Pero cómo ellos lo hacen, no lo podemos hacer los demás porque la clave la tienen en que utilizan un talento masivo (mucha gente brillante) y una tecnología que tampoco nosotros podemos generar ni utilizar. Además, no tienen ni un solo economista. Todo son ingenieros MIT y matemáticos. De hecho, Jim Simmons era una eminencia en matemáticas abstractas.

Ese fondo es el que actualmente solo permite partícipes que sean empleados de la empresa.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Se dice, se comenta, se rumorea, que en la trinchera de cuando en cuando alguien nota un bulto sospechoso a su lado.... pero nadie quiere ser el primero en dar la voz de alarma ::::::



En la trinchera somos muy disciplinados, estamos a lo que estamos ::


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joooooooder ........ en la vida invertiría en esas mierdas que manejas.
> 
> Lo de First Solar fue suerte :: y lo de PRISA la evidencia de un riesgo excesivo :fiufiu:



Tienes razón, en PRISA tuve suerte de vender cuando tocaba hacerlo. Ya me pedirás alguna recomendación en privado .... te voy a pedir pasta, cabronazo.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón, en PRISA tuve suerte de vender cuando tocaba hacerlo. Ya me pedirás alguna recomendación en privado .... te voy a pedir pasta, cabronazo.



Es para saber lo que no tengo que hacer :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Hecho de menos al Jato





¿Le habrá pasado algo?


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Cuidado para los larguistas. Pandoro entra en escena


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado para los larguistas. Pandoro entra en escena



Solamente esta jugueteando..nada que reseñar


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hecho de menos al Jato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad es que se le echa de menos al jodío, le da un punto cachondo al foro....

Jato te imbocamosssss :Baile:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que ejemplos de todo hay. El tema es que mucha de esa gente, manejan los mercados y tienen tecnología super que no está al alcance de los humanos normales.
> 
> Messi hay varios pero lo normal es que el resto le demos a la pierna en vez de al balón.



manejan otras plataformas, operan con indicadores mucho más avanzados basados en fractales (los asiáticos van con ventaja ahí) etc, con otros sistemas estrategias,etc . Este foro es bueno, pero no nos creamos el culo de este mundo, ni que nuestro VisualChart, Prorealtime y nuestra dedicación y formación de años, es de lo + avanzado vamos, basico básico que hasta la abuelita lo maneja.., y aún así el 20-25% es posible, repito. De hecho, trabajando en indices sectoriales con buenas plataformas de pago, los resultados son todavía muy mejorables. 
Bueno al grano con los últimos valores citados, al sistema rudimentario que quiere competir con estrellas de rock del 10-15% anual (cuantas estrellas hubo en este país en el ladrillo desde el 90 hasta el 2008 por cierto, lo eran todos..).
Veamos Iberdrola:





Sigue en zona de congestión, tanto que en las 3 últimas sesiones ha realizado un doble suelo en 3,28 con clavicular en 3,42, Nuestro objetivo son los 3,55-3,56, por 2º impulso alcista, algo que se cumpliría a todas luces de superar esos 3,42 y activar ese pequeño doble suelo. Mantenemos posición mientras no caiga de 2,97-2,95.
Acerinox:





Ya está cerquita de los 9 € como primer objetivo del 2º impulso en azul. Aqui, yo soltaría ya parte del lastre (no sé, 1/2 o 2/3) luego intentaría que el resto retase buscar los 9,20 (2º impulso naranja).
Gas Natural:





2 malas sesiones que han respetado el 50% del marubozu, bueno, mantenemos el stop en los 9,5 y seguimos buscando los 11,30. A ver como reacciona, de todas formas, a medio plazo mantenemos la posición mientras no minore esos 9.5 (su tendencia de estos 2 años es alcistas y se encuentra en precios bajos).
Me parece interesante Caixabank tb.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira, no es hacer publicidad, pero bueno, a mi este trader me formó hace años ya en el tema de estructuras de fibos, velas etc. Tiene varios servicios de pago en su blog (trabaja para fuera tb y los habrá muchos mejores en este país), simplemente el de posiciones sobre 5 valores (pero nada de intradia, corto plazo a objetivos y tal, largo plazo eh?), bues pues simplemente a posiciones a largo plazo sobre 5 valores (nada de scalping en cruces nobles ni nada por el estilo, a lo seguro que conoce la gentilla) observa las rentabilidades ganadas (repito, con posiciones fijas +- sin salir/entrar:
> Posiciones abiertas BOLETIN TOP 5 LARGO PLAZO +23,93% | Bolsa General,Análisis de bolsa y mercados
> Y ésta es la equivalencia en intradia medida en pipos de ganancia mensual (rintradia que no es scalping puro, son 1-5 señales diarias a lo sumo, eso sí, en distintos cruces de divisas etc).
> Foro Bolsa, Foro de Bolsa, BolsaGeneral.es Ver Tema - Rentabilidad de estrategias en Centro de Traders actualizado
> ...



Pues que quieres que te diga, pero si yo gano al mercado repetidamente no montaría un blog con ánimo de lucro ni me pondría a dar cursos para sacar pasta.

He visto el enlace y he visto 2 meses seguidos palmando pasta. No sé hasta que punto sería soportable 2 meses seguidos de pérdidas por alguien cuyo único sustento fuera lo que saca en bolsa. Ahora que si lo contrarrestas cobrando a gente con un blog, pues muy bien.

A mi al final esto de la bolsa y el AT me recuerda un poco al poker, como al Texas Holdem. Todos se aprenden las reglas, practican jugando manos, ganan algo de pasta y ya se echan las campanas al vuelo pensando que vas a ir al European Poker Tour y vas a ganar millones de dolares. Y al final, resulta que de muchos miles que juegan, los que sacan pasta para vivir son 4 en cruz, un ínfimo porcentaje. A veces es saber, pero la mayoría de las veces es estar en el sitio adecuado, tener suerte con la mano y las cartas que te tocan y luego saberla jugar, saber aprovechar tu mano. Sin ese punto de suerte, no se consigue nada.

A mi me parece muy bien que pienses que en un tiempo vas a sacar con la chorra un 30% anual de manera continua, porque te lo ha dicho un gurú. Por mi, ojalá fuera así, aunque lo dudo mucho.

Pero bueno, si estás tan seguro, esto al final es ponerse a ver si se puede.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es para saber lo que no tengo que hacer :XX::XX::XX:



Pues yo te lo suelo decir al revés. Pagas poco.:8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, pero si yo gano al mercado repetidamente no montaría un blog con ánimo de lucro ni me pondría a dar cursos para sacar pasta.
> 
> He visto el enlace y he visto 2 meses seguidos palmando pasta. No sé hasta que punto sería soportable 2 meses seguidos de pérdidas por alguien cuyo único sustento fuera lo que saca en bolsa. Ahora que si lo contrarrestas cobrando a gente con un blog, pues muy bien.
> 
> ...



Eres tonto. Ese blog no es mío ni lo recomiendo ni dejo de recomendar, es de uno de mis mentores, nada más, lo pongo como ejemplo de un servicio de pago que consigue esas rentabilidades, y no es de los mejores entiendo. El rango 20-25-30% no es un rango imposible. Ahora, si tú consideras ser una estrella el sacar un 10-15%, pues tú mismo.
Además, manipulas pq si he visto que el tipo tiene 2 meses perdiendo pasta y 6 seguidos ganando y la sucesión es mucho + positiva que negativa. Y como este servicio, habrá muchos, pero de pago y para gente del mundillo. Yo paso de todo esto, en general ni le dedico tiempo, solo aporto mis sencillos gráficos para que cada uno evalue de vez en cuando.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Sea la paz, como he dicho antes los debates son intresantísimos.

Se aprenden otros puntos de vista enriquecedores.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pongan a Alpha Natural Resources al menos en el radar. Lleva semanas con mucho dinero entrando y hoy es mucho también lo que está entrando. Superará los 30 millones fácil. Si miran el chart diario podrán ver que la anterior línea de soporte se ha convertido en actual línea de resistencia y se está enfrentando a ella. Ese es el punto.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Eres tonto. Ese blog no es mío ni lo recomiendo ni dejo de recomendar, es de uno de mis mentores, nada más, lo pongo como ejemplo de un servicio de pago que consigue esas rentabilidades, y no es de los mejores entiendo. El rango 20-25-30% no es un rango imposible. Ahora, si tú consideras ser una estrella el sacar un 10-15%, pues tú mismo.
> Además, manipulas pq si he visto que el tipo tiene 2 meses perdiendo pasta y 6 seguidos ganando y la sucesión es mucho + positiva que negativa. Y como este servicio, habrá muchos, pero de pago y para gente del mundillo. Yo paso de todo esto, en general ni le dedico tiempo, solo aporto mis sencillos gráficos para que cada uno evalue de vez en cuando.



Yo valoro mucho tus charts y tus aportaciones. Sigue así. Para recomendaciones sin fundamento ya tenemos al Jratoponimotido.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Una perlilla: Green Mountain Coffee Roasters.

Me explico sería montar un long short respecto a Starbucks.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Cierro Basic Energy Services. Pa' pipas pero no me quedo abierto ahí. Es un valor de amplios gaps.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo valoro mucho tus charts y tus aportaciones. Sigue así. Para recomendaciones sin fundamento ya tenemos al Jratoponimotido.



lo que no voy a permitir es que me digan que un blog de pago es mío y que si tal. Es lo malo, que si no contestas, otorgas lo que se dice por ahi. Yo pongo gráficos, y creo que no es prepotencia, más bien algo de generosidad, nada más, que no ha ido mal la cosa por decir que telefónica se iría a tal, que repsol bajaría por un doble techo de alto rango a tal, que Popular está muerto o que el cruce eur/dólar se iría y que si esto o lo otro etc. Es fácil de ver, por eso lo pongo, tampoco soy un experto para plasmar aqui grandes estrategias, me entretiene y me sirve a mi como forma de practicar. El tema es que algunos de los que decían que el AT era jugar a pito pito gorgorito, ahora ya comentan con todo detalle que si el AT debe ser entendido como tal, en fin, paso.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Eres tonto. Ese blog no es mío ni lo recomiendo ni dejo de recomendar, es de uno de mis mentores, nada más, lo pongo como ejemplo de un servicio de pago que consigue esas rentabilidades, y no es de los mejores entiendo. El rango 20-25-30% no es un rango imposible. Ahora, si tú consideras ser una estrella el sacar un 10-15%, pues tú mismo.
> Además, manipulas pq si he visto que el tipo tiene 2 meses perdiendo pasta y 6 seguidos ganando y la sucesión es mucho + positiva que negativa. Y como este servicio, habrá muchos, pero de pago y para gente del mundillo. Yo paso de todo esto, en general ni le dedico tiempo, solo aporto mis sencillos gráficos para que cada uno evalue de vez en cuando.



Yo no te he insultado, pero ya que lo has hecho, te contestaré igual.

No sé yo quien será el tonto, porque yo no he dicho que el blog sea tuyo, lumbrera.

Me importa 3 cojones de quien sea el blog, lo pones como un ejemplo de rentabilidad y yo te he dicho que alguien como tu mentor que supuestamente se saca tanta pasta con la chorra, resulta que pone un blog para sacar pasta y además da cursos.

Yo no manipulo nada. Te he dicho que tuvo 2 meses seguidos perdiendo pasta y te he comentado si es una situación asumible para alguien cuyo único ingreso fuera ese. 

Y ahora por mi parte, te puedes ir un poco a tomar por culo, que andas muy sobradito desde que has vuelto. Te recuerdo que yo te defendí cuando Votín se burlaba de tus constantes fails,los cuales han sido muchos y abundantes (y algunos recientes como el épico de bankinter), y a ti te dió la pataleta de niño inmaduro y dijiste que te ibas.

Lo dicho, vete a mamarla. Al ignore por gilipollas y chuleta.


----------



## Vivomuriente (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pues que quieres que te diga, pero si yo gano al mercado repetidamente no montaría un blog con ánimo de lucro ni me pondría a dar cursos para sacar pasta.



Eso mismo dice mi plimo, si tienes humirdá y conosimiento ¿Para que montas un blog y das cursillos?


El que tiene nombre de segunda marca de Rolex, está bastante abajo en la lista.

para localizarlo 5.04 en media de últimos seis meses :

http://www.gurufocus.com/score_board.php


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Vean la mandrilada de Yelp. Está en 19 y la veremos en 4. Al tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vean la mandrilada de Yelp. Está en 19 y la veremos en 4. Al tiempo.



Y FB a lo suyo. Como le dé por atacar los 18.8 verás.

Y el dueño aún nos sabe lo que pasa...


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y FB a lo suyo. Como le dé por atacar los 18.8 verás.
> 
> Y el dueño aún nos sabe lo que pasa...



FB no puede costar +40 Billones de USD. Es absurdo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No es por nada, pero el hilo lleva tiempo subiendo de nivel.
> 
> Los debates son cada vez más interesantes.





bertok dijo:


> Cuidado para los larguistas. Pandoro entra en escena


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Sr. Vivomuriente, llega Ud. en buen momento para imponer la Pax Romana, pues falta umildá en este foro, y parece ser que el conosimiento tampoco campa por sus respetos.

Cierto y verdad que aquí consideramos "mala señal" el montar blogs, dar cursillos y, en definitiva, intentar sacar pasta por .... digamos.... "otras vías", si estás defendiendo que consigues un 30% anual.

Un andova con una rentabilidad _real _de un 30% anual, no necesita recurrir a ser un vendedor de crecepelos para ganar pasta. Es por eso que nos chirría un poco, nada más. No es para que nadie se lo tome a mal.


pd: No veo en la web de Renaissance un apartado que ponga "Culsos de Tlading, €1800 per cabesa, click aquí miarma".

pd2: Sr. Vivomuriente, gracias por darlo todo, a cambio de nada. Servidor de Ud.



Vivomuriente dijo:


> Eso mismo dice mi plimo, si tienes humirdá y conosimiento ¿Para que montas un blog y das cursillos?
> 
> 
> El que tiene nombre de segunda marca de Rolex, está bastante abajo en la lista.
> ...


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

*Haya paz!*:bla:

Recientemente tuve un enganchón con uno en otro hilo y le dije lo que no tenía que decirle. Me arrepentí si bien es cierto que después me mandó un mensaje privado y i) se me rajó y ii) le dije que era un mierda pero con otros palabros.


Y saben lo que he ganado?, nada de nada. Los malos están afuera, no en el mejor hilo. Vean cómo todos como animales en celo hemos estado pendientes de que se levantara de nuevo el servidor. Eso vale mucho.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y FB a lo suyo. Como le dé por atacar los 18.8 verás.
> 
> Y el dueño aún nos sabe lo que pasa...



Pues verá como llega el momento en el que entraremos largos ahí.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo no te he insultado, pero ya que lo has hecho, te contestaré igual.
> 
> No sé yo quien será el tonto, porque yo no he dicho que el blog sea tuyo, lumbrera.
> 
> ...



Votín dijo algo que luego se arrepintió a la hora pq había mentido y él lo sabía. Me faltó y lo reconoció y Votín no está, recuerda pq no puede justificarse. Me citas bankinter, perfecto, pero lee los post de bankinter (si, esperaba una vuelta en V en los 3 €, ahi meti la pata, pero hable de stop en los 2,8). Fallos tendré, no creo que tú encuentres demasiados, en general no los encontrarás, no pq los haya tenido, que los tendré a patadas, si no pq no creo que hayas detectado el fallo en sí.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Trina ha cerrado en el punto justo de decisión. Mañana no se debería operar ahí en la primera hora porque hay que ver sus intenciones. Ojo.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FB no puede costar +40 Billones de USD. Es absurdo.



Mira el cash flow de operaciones. Creo que aun no han visto el apogeo de su negocio. Ahora 40000 mill de capitalizacion es excesivo. En caja tienen 10000 mill


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...=FB&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Si llega a 10-20b de capitalizacion veremos que hacen. Por cierto acaban de sacar una aplicacion para android para saber los cumpleaños. Veremos como dirigen el modelo de negocio los prox años

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Vivomuriente, llega Ud. en buen momento para imponer la Pax Romana, pues falta umildá en este foro, y parece ser que el conosimiento tampoco campa por sus respetos.
> 
> Cierto y verdad que aquí consideramos "mala señal" el montar blogs, dar cursillos y, en definitiva, intentar sacar pasta por .... digamos.... "otras vías", si estás defendiendo que consigues un 30% anual.
> 
> ...



No he hablado del 30% recurrente, he dicho que son posibles, nada más. Un 10% no es ningún logro, y un 20-25% seria un retorno exigible para alguién que se precie saber de ésto (y no me he puesto de ejemplo). En fin, tampoco voy a discutir contigo que dabas al AT el mismo valor que a jugar a los dados.


----------



## boquiman (21 Ago 2012)

Haya paz....

Este hilo es de lo mejor que se puede encontrar en la red, y os lo digo yo que llevo poco tiempo con vosotros y he aprendido un montón.

Es totalmente constructivo y didáctico y hay muchos foreros con un nivel acojonante....

No lo echemos a perder por favor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Ago 2012)

No falta humildah, falta alcohol en la sangre, si no pasa lo que pasa.
Que cada cual haga lo que quiera, y visite o compre o crea los cursos que quiera, faltaria mas. 

Oye igual hay alguien que se saca rentabilidades del 100%, vende libros, monta un blog y pone en marcha una operativa en seguimiento del dax a la vez, poder, pue ser.

No nos llamemos tontos, si acaso, tontolos******** huelebragascagas o cosas asi...

El JRANDE DEL PERU Vivomuriente esta entre nosotros por obra y gracia del señor Muertoviviente, y como tal agradecemos la buena nueva.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira el cash flow de operaciones. Creo que aun no han visto el apogeo de su negocio. Ahora 40000 mill de capitalizacion es excesivo. En caja tienen 10000 mill
> 
> 
> FACEBOOK INC-A (FB:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> ...



Es demasiado peligrosa para un persona tan prudente como el menda.


----------



## Janus (21 Ago 2012)

Bueno, les dejo. Si hay sangre, por favor, todo limpito para mañana a primera hora. Pandoro y su gato son bastante escrupulosos.

Tengan felices noches y todos juntitos de la mano que cuesta poco.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Haya paz....
> 
> Este hilo es de lo mejor que se puede encontrar en la red, y os lo digo yo que llevo poco tiempo con vosotros y he aprendido un montón.
> 
> ...



Aguantemos hasta Navidad ::


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No falta humildah, falta alcohol en la sangre, si no pasa lo que pasa.
> Que cada cual haga lo que quiera, y visite o compre o crea los cursos que quiera, faltaria mas.
> 
> *Oye igual hay alguien que se saca rentabilidades del 100%, vende libros, monta un blog y pone en marcha una operativa en seguimiento del dax a la vez, poder, pue ser.*
> ...



Pepe Luí ::


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

Njojojojojjjojojooj


----------



## pollastre (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un 10% no es ningún logro, y un 20-25% seria un retorno exigible para alguién que se precie saber de ésto (y no me he puesto de ejemplo). En fin, tampoco voy a discutir contigo que dabas al AT el mismo valor que a jugar a los dados.




Y yo le digo que abandone la comodidad de su plácida nómina, e intente vivir del trading. Luego seguimos discutiendo, si Ud. quiere. 

Pero primero, ponga su dinero donde está poniendo su boca, como dicen por ahí arriba. Recuerde, el papel lo aguanta todo.

Y por favor, no me atribuya palabras que no he pronunciado. Todos saben de sobra lo que yo opino del AT. No es jugar a los dados, no, ni mucho menos. El AT es un catalizador de retails, algo que dice a los institucionales dónde tendrán volumen fresco disponible. 

El problema del AT no es el AT _per se_, sino la gente que lo usa cuando no tiene ni los medios, ni el dinero para soportar ese juego. Es como jugar a un chicken run, tú con un Seat 600, y el de enfrente con un bulldozer. Si no es capaz de comprender mi punto de vista, al menos no lo distorsione. 

Ud. dice que es razonable, con tiempo y práctica, obtener un 20% anual. Yo le digo que falta Ud. a la verdad, y está confundiendo a la gente con esas declaraciones. Un 20% anual para un retail es un resultado excepcional, sin paliativos. Con un 20% anual Ud. no tendría por qué trabajar en la economía real, y sin embargo Ud. sigue yendo todos los días a su puesto de trabajo.

Joder, si incluso ese hombre, al que Ud. llama mentor, da cursos y ofrece servicios online de pago. ¿Realmente no piensa Ud. que algo no cuadra en ese esquema?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aguantemos hasta Navidad ::



si, hasta comprar santanderes a 3,15-2,8 (por cierto, los antiAT, que compren santanderes que están baratas coño, a 5-6 pavos es un chollo en su histórico..) y ganemos un 50% anual en los 3 años siguientes :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es demasiado peligrosa para un persona tan prudente como el menda.



Para mi tambien, sin lugar a dudas.Pero no se que haran dentro de 5 años, o quiebran o igual hasta ganan 3000 mill al año. No es muy normal multiplicar x2,x3 el cash flow de operaciones cada año. Prefiero sectores mas conservadores y predecibles como la energia,concesiones o empresas de consumo con marcas consolidadas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> si, hasta comprar santanderes a 3,15-2,8 (por cierto, los antiAT, que compren santanderes que están baratas coño, a 5-6 pavos es un chollo en su histórico..) y ganemos un 50% anual en los 3 años siguientes :rolleye::rolleye:



No seré yo el que compre a esos niveles SAN.

Tito Botín, no con mi dinero :fiufiu:


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

De tecnologicas habria que pillar, aun siendo conservadores, google. Menuda empresaca, su pvta madre, pero aun asi tira para atras.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para mi tambien, sin lugar a dudas.Pero no se que haran dentro de 5 años, o quiebran o igual hasta ganan 3000 mill al año. No es muy normal multiplicar x2,x3 el cash flow de operaciones cada año. Prefiero sectores mas conservadores y predecibles como la energia,concesiones o empresas de consumo con marcas consolidadas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



En 5 años es muy probable que no exista. Tal vez la haya comprado Microsoft a precio puta.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> De tecnologicas habria que pillar, aun siendo conservadores, google. Menuda empresaca, su pvta madre, pero aun asi tira para atras.



Para mí es la empresa más admirada del mundo.

Pero poner mis dineros ahí, como que no.

Prefiero invertir donde me siento más cómodo y con mayor conosimiento :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y yo le digo que abandone la comodidad de su plácida nómina, e intente vivir del trading. Luego seguimos discutiendo, si Ud. quiere.
> 
> Pero primero, ponga su dinero donde está poniendo su boca, como dicen por ahí arriba. Recuerde, el papel lo aguanta todo.
> 
> ...



Yo he dicho que son retornos normales para alguién que se precie saber de ésto (y no me he puesto como ejemplo), pero hay gente que vive de ésto, si la hay. No pretendo vivor de esto pq no tengo ni la capacidad ni el k que entenderia suficiente para vivir de ello, ni desde luego, el perfil de riesgo requerido. Como complemento, me sirve.
Y repito, tú del AT te has reído, que si los piponaccis, que si tal (ruego que encuentres un doble techo activado en tendencia primaria que no haya cumplido el objetivo técnico, a ver el % de error), bueno, yo paso, venga, el 10% es la hostía, me lo creo.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

A mi me pasa igual. Quicir, si tan claro lo tuviese meteria la pasta ahi.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> De tecnologicas habria que pillar, aun siendo conservadores, google. Menuda empresaca, su pvta madre, pero aun asi tira para atras.



Ibm sin lugar a dudas. Mirar sus lineas de negocio y todas las empresas que han comprado. Son los dueños de PWC (Una de las big four, para mi la mejor)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

No tengo mucho animo de entrar en la discusion, pero mas de un 20% anual sostenido es una imposibilidad matematica. Considero esto evidente a partir de matematicas de la ESO.

En un mundo con miles de millones de personas, pues esa imposibilidad pasa a ser improbabilidad y que hayan un puñado. Y ya.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo he dicho que son retornos normales para alguién que se precie saber de ésto (y no me he puesto como ejemplo), pero hay gente que vive de ésto, si la hay. No pretendo vivor de esto pq no tengo ni la capacidad ni el k que entenderia suficiente para vivir de ello, ni desde luego, el perfil de riesgo requerido. Como complemento, me sirve.
> Y repito, tú del AT te has reído, que si los piponaccis, que si tal (ruego que encuentres un doble techo activado en tendencia primaria que no haya cumplido el objetivo técnico, a ver el % de error), bueno, yo paso, venga, el 10% es la hostía, me lo creo.



Yo sí que creo que creo que un 10% está de la hostia.

Si conoces a alguién que esté dispuesto que yo le dé un capital y por contrato se comprometa a garantizarme un 10% anual dímelo. Lo digo en serio.

Que aproveche mi financiación a coste 0 para que se apalanque y se quede con el exceso de rentabilidad. De verdad que no me importa.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ibm sin lugar a dudas. Mirar sus lineas de negocio y todas las empresas que han comprado. Son los dueños de PWC (Una de las big four, para mi la mejor)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



De IBM lo que me gusta es que las pocas veces que he visto algun cacharro suyo, o sistema, no apestaba. Parece que hacen lo que tienen que hacer sin mierdas y sin ser bonitos. Eso mola.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En 5 años es muy probable que no exista. Tal vez la haya comprado Microsoft a precio puta.



Muy facilmente. Microsoft tiene que crear nuevas lineas de negocio y de forma uegente, tienen suficiente pasta como para opar a unas cuantas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo sí que creo que creo que un 10% está de la hostia.
> 
> Si conoces a alguién que esté dispuesto que yo le dé un capital y por contrato se comprometa a garantizarme un 10% anual dímelo. Lo digo en serio.
> 
> Que aproveche mi financiación a coste 0 para que se apalanque y se quede con el exceso de rentabilidad. De verdad que no me importa.



pues intentaré buscártelos, creeme.


----------



## bertok (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy facilmente. Microsoft tiene que crear nuevas lineas de negocio y de forma uegente, tienen suficiente pasta como para opar a unas cuantas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo importante es *a precio puta*.

Cambiarán papelotes de una compañía barata por papelotes de otra compañía sin potencial de revalorización.

Es lo que le va a pasar a unas cuantas empresas del Culibex que están muy endeudadas ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> De IBM lo que me gusta es que las pocas veces que he visto algun cacharro suyo, o sistema, no apestaba. Parece que hacen lo que tienen que hacer sin mierdas y sin ser bonitos. Eso mola.



Ellos son la tecnologia y estan pasando desapercibidos. Algun dia despertaran

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

Si conoces un terminal 3270 lo reconoces continuamente, bancos, ECI, empresas gordas en general. Todas llevan IBM con sus dinosaurios por ahi detras. Y no se les peta. Al menos no como el foro este.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo importante es *a precio puta*.
> 
> Cambiarán papelotes de una compañía barata por papelotes de otra compañía sin potencial de revalorización.
> 
> Es lo que le va a pasar a unas cuantas empresas del Culibex que están muy endeudadas ::



Es la forma mas barata para los directivos y la mas cara para los accionistas. Kraft hizo un movimiento parecido y warren ha vendido bastantes accs. Dentro de unos años veremos bastantes fusiones (al menos historicamente siempre ha sido asi)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ago 2012)

Bertok, el portal que indique antes, pregunta a los administradores si te pueden asegurar en algún tipo de cartera esa rentabilidad. Me imagino que asegurar nadie puede asegurar nada en esta vida, ni el 10 ni el 60%, pero que te pueden dar un histórico medio del 15-20% (y no son de otra galaxia tampoco, normalitos + bien, aunque poco conocidos), no creo que tengan muchas dificultades en demostrártelo. Otra cosa es la certeza, eso un trader privado de pago, que los habrá, pues pienso que si vamos, pero pagando un pastón (con comisiones del 25% sobre la ganancia tranquilamente muy al estilo de un HF).


----------



## Fran200 (21 Ago 2012)

Para que no siga derivando el hilo por donde no debe:

¿Rentabilidad "normal" para un buen inversor? Difícil pregunta, para una complicada respuesta.

Hablemos de rentabilidades sobre la totalidad del capital disponible para la inversión.

1. ¿Hay traders por encima de 500% en un año? Si, por supuesto, pero eso dura uno, o dos años. Eso no es un buen trader, es un suicida. No me gustaría tenerlo en mi equipo.

2. ¿Un trader puede conseguir rentabilidades recurrentes en el tiempo por encima del 30%? Si, especialmente si solo se cuenta las buenas. (De esos hay a montones, especialmente los que viven de vender cursos y servicios, no del trading)

Ahora una reflexión. Para conseguir una rentabilidad consistente, 3-10 años debemos diversificar (hablo de grandes capitales invertidos), algunas inversiones de muy alto riesgo (alta volatilidad) y otras más "seguras".

Naturalmente en alto riesgo, solo entrará un porcentaje pequeño del riesgo (dinero disponible) si queremos "sobrevivir", y aumentará si queremos asumir más riesgos, especialmente si los objetivos están cumplidos. Si he tenido una buena racha, vendo como que en determinada inversión he conseguido un 150%, pero sobre el capital total supondría un 15%.

Aquí se ha hablado de grandes nombres, que sus rentabilidades medias rondan el 20%, aunque han tenido series temporales, como Tudor, en que doblaron capital. Pero esos picos han sido "cazando" un movimiento, especialmente crisis.

Siempre pongo de ejemplo a los concursos de paper trading ¿Quienes ganan?, los kamikazes, en el otro extremo están los banzai, que no han tenido tanta suerte.

Siento si no me he explicado bien, estoy un poco espeso, el entorno no ayuda a concentrarse en la redacción, pero me estaba fastidiando la deriva del hilo.

Un abrazo y traten de no enfadarse, es solo dinero.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, el portal que indique antes, pregunta a los administradores si te pueden asegurar en algún tipo de cartera esa rentabilidad. Me imagino que asegurar nadie puede asegurar nada en esta vida, ni el 10 ni el 60%, pero que te pueden dar un histórico medio del 15-20% (y no son de otra galaxia tampoco, normalitos + bien, aunque poco conocidos), no creo que tengan muchas dificultades en demostrártelo. Otra cosa es la certeza, eso un trader privado de pago, que los habrá, pues pienso que si vamos, pero pagando un pastón (con comisiones del 25% sobre la ganancia tranquilamente muy al estilo de un HF).



http://www.rankia.com/articulos/210097-warren-buffett-lecciones-oraculo-omaha

Mira la biografia de Buffett. Poca gente ha conseguido esos numeros todos los años.El problema no es ganar un 30% un año, mas bien ser lo suficientemente prudente para no perder un 30%-40% de tu patrimonio porque eso si que cuesta recuperarlo una barbaridad.De hecho los grandes numeros de Buffet son por no perder dinero.El tiene 3 reglas :1) Nunca pierdas dinero 2) Nunca olvides la regla numero 1 3) Bajo ningun concepto olvides la regla numero 1 y numero 3. Mucha gente cuando pierde el 50%-60% de su patrimonio abandona este mundo.Yo lo tengo claro mi objetivo es aprender cada dia mas,como el tuyo (Es algo fundamental en cualquier disciplina)

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si conoces un terminal 3270 lo reconoces continuamente, bancos, ECI, empresas gordas en general. Todas llevan IBM con sus dinosaurios por ahi detras. Y no se les peta. Al menos no como el foro este.



¿Los bancos siguen usando mainframes con COBOL/CICS?.

En el 2000 doy fe que sí, ahora pensaba que ya se habrían actualizado. Otra cosa no tendría, pero robusto era con cojones. Eso sí, programar en COBOL era un dolor.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Los bancos siguen usando mainframes con COBOL/CICS?.
> 
> En el 2000 doy fe que sí, ahora pensaba que ya se habrían actualizado. Otra cosa no tendría, pero robusto era con cojones. Eso sí, programar en COBOL era un dolor.



La pasta en tecnologia va a estar en los sistemas operativos a nivel empresarial (oracle,ibm,sap). Yo apuesto por Sap e ibm. A muchos os sorprenderia lo rentable que es ese negocio ademas una vez conseguida una empresa es muy dificil que la pierdas ( Tienes que liarla muy gorda). Pasar de Sap a otra configuracion en una empresa como Telefonica, Vodafone es una locura, no merece la pena y Sap lo sabe.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## loblesa (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Los bancos siguen usando mainframes con COBOL/CICS?.
> 
> En el 2000 doy fe que sí, ahora pensaba que ya se habrían actualizado. Otra cosa no tendría, pero robusto era con cojones. Eso sí, programar en COBOL era un dolor.



Si. COBOL, PL/I, ASM, REXX, ...


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Apple tiene un margen bruto del 44% y Microsoft del 76%. La pasta esta en el software y en los servicios postventa, si consigues un monopolio global de software tienes los beneficios garantizados durante unos cuantos años

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arminio_borrado (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La pasta en tecnologia va a estar en los sistemas operativos a nivel empresarial (oracle,ibm,sap). Yo apuesto por Sap e ibm. A muchos os sorprenderia lo rentable que es ese negocio ademas una vez conseguida una empresa es muy dificil que la pierdas. Pasar de Sap a otra configuracion en una empresa como Telefonica, Vodafone es una locura, no merece la pena y Sap lo sabe
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



No conozco casi nada de SAP, pero ya es una herramienta que lleva varios años operando. Sé que en mi organización está, y lleva la parte de nóminas, etc. El problema es que un producto muy, pero que muy caro. Ellos te venden el producto y luego contratas a un técnico SAP para que te haga la adaptación a tus necesidades. Y te meten una clavada de espanto. Es un producto solo para organizaciones muy grandes. Para organizaciones pequeñas es demasiado bicho (y ya no solo porque sea un producto económicamente inaccesible para organizaciones pequeñas).

En cuanto a IBM, es una empresa grande, pero se ha quedado bastante atrás. En su época fueron los amos con el IBM/PC, pero cometieron la cagada del OS/2 y entonces Microsoft con el windows y la aparición de los clónicos, le hizo polvo. Y hoy en día siguen estando atrás. El IBM Websphere no es un mal servidor de aplicaciones, pero es caro y hay productos más baratos y que son o iguales o ligeramente mejores, como por ejemplo weblogic (a mi entender). 

Y además son bastante careros, están bastante subidos a la parra . Yo hace unos años tuve que hacer una evaluación de ofertas para adquirir una plataforma SOA. Entre ellas estaba la de IBM. Y fue descartada de inmediato porque era muy cara para las prestaciones que daba. 

Oracle es una compañía que tiene una base de datos cojonuda (a mi entender). Pero sus servidores de aplicaciones (los OAS) son un dolor. Dan un montón de problemas de incompatibilidad entre versiones diferentes de servidores, por incompatibilidad de librerías. Incluso para comunicarse entre ellas ,muchas veces hay que ir a la página de Oracle a buscar parches. Ellos son conscientes de que en muchos productos no son buenos, así que han optado por una nueva estrategia comercial : comprar empresas más pequeñas que tienen un producto mejor.Por ejemplo, compraron Weblogic.


----------



## Xof Dub (21 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Warren Buffett: las lecciones del Oráculo de Omaha
> 
> Mira la biografia de Buffett. Poca gente ha conseguido esos numeros todos los años.El problema no es ganar un 30% un año, mas bien ser lo suficientemente prudente para no perder un 30%-40% de tu patrimonio porque eso si que cuesta recuperarlo una barbaridad.De hecho los grandes numeros de Buffet son por no perder dinero.El tiene 3 reglas :1) Nunca pierdas dinero 2) Nunca olvides la regla numero 1 3) Bajo ningun concepto olvides la regla numero 1 y numero 3. Mucha gente cuando pierde el 50%-60% de su patrimonio abandona este mundo.*Yo lo tengo claro mi objetivo es aprender cada dia mas,como el tuyo (Es algo fundamental en cualquier disciplina)*
> 
> bueno... llamenme materialista de merde... aprender esta bien y tal claro...pero yo estoy mas por lo del ganar dinero


----------



## patilltoes (21 Ago 2012)

Yo SAP no he manejado, me dicen que produce mutaciones cerebrales irreversibles, que es germanico a mas no poner.


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No conozco casi nada de SAP, pero ya es una herramienta que lleva varios años operando. Sé que en mi organización está, y lleva la parte de nóminas, etc. El problema es que un producto muy, pero que muy caro. Ellos te venden el producto y luego contratas a un técnico SAP para que te haga la adaptación a tus necesidades. Y te meten una clavada de espanto. Es un producto solo para organizaciones muy grandes. Para organizaciones pequeñas es demasiado bicho (y ya no solo porque sea un producto económicamente inaccesible para organizaciones pequeñas).
> 
> En cuanto a IBM, es una empresa grande, pero se ha quedado bastante atrás. En su época fueron los amos con el IBM/PC, pero cometieron la cagada del OS/2 y entonces Microsoft con el windows y la aparición de los clónicos, le hizo polvo. Y hoy en día siguen estando atrás. El IBM Websphere no es un mal servidor de aplicaciones, pero es caro y hay productos más baratos y que son o iguales o ligeramente mejores, como por ejemplo weblogic (a mi entender).
> 
> ...



A nivel empresarial lo que se busca es seguridad y Sap lo da 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (21 Ago 2012)

..............


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A nivel empresarial lo que se busca es seguridad y Sap lo da
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Claro, si estoy seguro que tiene que ser una herramienta cojonuda y que tiene que tener muchas ventajas. 

Pero lo que te comentaba antes. Tiene el gran problema del coste. Y eso, en un momento de crisis como el actual, tiene que afectarle mucho a su cuota de mercado. Creo que es dificil que una organización se lance ahora a poner SAP y haga un gran desembolso por ello. Me parece complicado. 

Y las que lo tienen, están pillados por los eggs, porque el mantenimiento es caro y requiere un conocimiento muy específico. En mi organización, como no hay pasta y hay que ahorrar, ya han decidido que el mantenimiento lo haga personal interno por cojones. Y hablando con uno de los responsables, ya me decían que lo estaban flipando, pero que no quedaba otra.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2012)

Mi querido Fran200,

a estas alturas, que Ud. sabe de lo que habla, para mí está fuera de la cuestión. Simplemente examinando sus posts (antiguos, de hace meses o años, me refiero) de niveles, y comparándolos con lo que yo tenía, siempre supe que no hablaba Ud. por hablar.

Ahora bien, Ud. y yo sabemos, que el entorno en el que Ud. se mueve y trabaja, no es el retail.

Dígame la verdad. Que no es que yo no la sepa ya, pero dígala para que los que se empeñan en negar la evidencia, puedan si acaso intentar verla. 

Dígame cuántos retail, con medios retail, y capital retail, pueden rebasar un 20 anual.

Como si yo no lo supiera.

Hace ya meses, quizá algún año, que lucho por rebasar la frontera entre el "educated retail" y el "small big money". Y ahí sigo, unas veces con más éxito, otras con menos. Nadie va a venir a convencerme de que tirando líneas con el pinta y colorea, y con 100.000 pavos de mierda, puedes meterte en un 20% recurrente. Nadie. No porque yo lo diga, sino porque yo lo he vivido en los últimos años. 

Y que me aspen si una mierda de doble techo, que hasta mi hermana - que es fisioterapeuta - sería capaz de ver, y dos fibonaccis de mierda que cualquier programa cutre te calcula sin más que decirle "Hazme feliz hoy", proporcionan mejores puntos de entrada que un sistema quant con varias decenas de miles de líneas de código. No me jodan, por el amor de FED. Que ya somos todos un poco mayores.

Fran200 es un tipo serio, y lo que dice, cierto es. Pero él se mueve en otro sistema de coordenadas, muy distinto del objeto de discusión anterior.






Fran200 dijo:


> Para que no siga derivando el hilo por donde no debe:
> 
> ¿Rentabilidad "normal" para un buen inversor? Difícil pregunta, para una complicada respuesta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Xof Dub dijo:
> 
> 
> > El ganar pasta es algo que terminara sucediendo si aprendes lo suf y sabes aplicarlo correctamente. Son como las relaciones, puedes ir por el camino largo o corto (prefiero no entrar en detalles). A la larga el camino corto te dara mas problemas. Yo con no perder mis ahorros y ganar algo por el camino me conformo (espero cada dia ir a mas)
> ...


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues intentaré buscártelos, creeme.



He hecho unos números rápidos, y el negocio para el gestor es excelente:

Con una inversión inicial de 1 millón de aurelios, el compromiso del 10% y una rentabilidad del Gestor del 20% anual, tenemos que:

- Al terminar el décimo año: El inversor se lleva un capital de 2.593.000 € (1.000.000 € de capital inicial y 1.593.000 € de beneficio bruto).

- Al terminar el décimo año: El gestor se lleva un capital de 3.597.000 € (0 € de capital inicial y 3.597.000 € de beneficio bruto).


----------



## << 49 >> (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FB no puede costar +40 Billones de USD. Es absurdo.



¡Hala, qué exagerado! Es incluso más absurdo si se multiplica por mil sin querer. No se os olvide que los americanos usan esta terminología:

One billion = mil millones = 10^9
One trillion = un billón = 10^12

Cuando se escribe en español lo mejor es usar las palabras en español con el significado que tienen en español. Cualquier otra cosa son ganas de liarla.


Por lo visto las acciones salieron a bolsa a 38$ y ahora andan por 19$. Para los estadounidenses esto debe ser como aquí la salida a bolsa de bankia.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¡Hala, qué exagerado! Es incluso más absurdo si se multiplica por mil sin querer. No se os olvide que los americanos usan esta terminología:
> 
> One billion = mil millones = 10^9
> One trillion = un billón = 10^12
> ...



Cotiza en 40.000 millones de USD = 40 billones de USD.

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

Nassim Taleb: El éxito de la industria financiera está basado en la mera suerte - elEconomista.es


----------



## << 49 >> (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cotiza en 40.000 millones de USD = 40 billones de USD.



Precisamente a eso me refiero: 40000 millones NO son 40 billones.

Billón y su plural billones son palabras españolas y significan 10^12, se puede comprobar fácilmente aquí:

Billón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Usar la palabra "billón" cuando en realidad se quiere decir 10^9 es usar la palabra con un significado distinto del que tiene, es decir, liarla a base de bien.

Diga usted "billion dollars" si quiere, pero si dice "billón" o "billones" entonces ya está escribiendo en español y habrá que usar las palabras con el significado que tengan en español.

¿No será usted ajeno completamente al fenómeno de los "falsos amigos"?

Falso amigo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

False friend - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## oriolaka (22 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo SAP no he manejado, me dicen que produce mutaciones cerebrales irreversibles, que es germanico a mas no poner.



Precisamente el argumento principal de SAP (suponiendo q hablamos de SAP ERP) es que implanta unos procesos estándar entre empresas que llevan 30 años funcionando, y que son el sueño de los auditores. Con cualquier otro sistema chanchullero puedes hacer mil guarrerías que ofreceran mas "flexibilidad" tus empleados, pero al cerrar los periodos se puede armar la de dios. Y en auditorias ni te digo...


De todas maneras si se me permite dar un tip, a nivel avance tecnológico para la próxima década, ni Cloud, ni Mobile ni leches, el avance que revolucionara las bases de la ingeniería de software en el ámbito empresarial en los próximos 10 años sera el InMemory Computing, y SAP lleva la delantera descarada ahí. En cierta empresa del DAX, multinacional, calculaciones de product costing y profitability analysis que duraban 3 días, ahora se hacen en un par de horas. Visto con mis propios 'hogos'. Ese factor diferencial estrategico brutal a nivel de agilidad de calculo obligara a re-escribir de arriba a abajo muchas y muchas aplicaciones para seguir el ritmo. Mi humilde opinión. Quien hubiera pillado SAP a 40..


----------



## tarrito (22 Ago 2012)

off topic ... opinen sobre la Hartista y tal :XX:

Una anciana de Borja restaura mal un fresco... y consigue la mofa en Twitter - EcoDiario.es

haya Paz y buen rollo
+
que vuelva Don Jato


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ago 2012)

oriolaka dijo:


> Precisamente el argumento principal de SAP (suponiendo q hablamos de SAP ERP) es que implanta unos procesos estándar entre empresas que llevan 30 años funcionando, y que son el sueño de los auditores. Con cualquier otro sistema chanchullero puedes hacer mil guarrerías que ofreceran mas "flexibilidad" tus empleados, pero al cerrar los periodos se puede armar la de dios. Y en auditorias ni te digo...
> 
> 
> De todas maneras si se me permite dar un tip, a nivel avance tecnológico para la próxima década, ni Cloud, ni Mobile ni leches, el avance que revolucionara las bases de la ingeniería de software en el ámbito empresarial en los próximos 10 años sera el InMemory Computing, y SAP lleva la delantera descarada ahí. En cierta empresa del DAX, multinacional, calculaciones de product costing y profitability analysis que duraban 3 días, ahora se hacen en un par de horas. Visto con mis propios 'hogos'. Ese factor diferencial estrategico brutal a nivel de agilidad de calculo obligara a re-escribir de arriba a abajo muchas y muchas aplicaciones para seguir el ritmo. Mi humilde opinión. Quien hubiera pillado SAP a 40..



Otro que escribe como el joputa del Kant, pa el y sus amigos. Puedes decir que leches es inmemory computing? ya se que google es tu amigo y tal, pero me puede la pereza.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Dígame la verdad. Que no es que yo no la sepa ya, pero dígala para que los que se empeñan en negar la evidencia, puedan si acaso intentar verla.
> 
> Dígame cuántos retail, con medios retail, y capital retail, pueden rebasar un 20 anual.



Del post se puede deducir, que si alguien con medios casi ilimitados, con información casi ilimitada, le cuesta alcanzar un >20 imagine a un "rook".

Pero aquí amigo mio las cosas no son blancas o negras, un grande tiene la dificultad de que enfrente tiene a otro grande, con las mismas armas. Conseguir un resultado positivo es muy muy complicado y trabajoso, hay que estar continuamente tratando de sacar ventaja. De ahí la dificultad de conseguir rentabilidades 30-40 (que es una auténtica barbaridad)

Hablemos a nivel "mira lo que hago con 10.000 euros".

Aquí es bastante más fácil conseguir durante una buena temporada unos rendimientos superiores a los "grandes", pero tiene más que ver con una mezcla de disciplina férrea, suerte y sobre todo la falta de interés por su cuenta, para los "pescadores".
Por lo tanto: Si alguien me dice, Fran me he metido con 10000 pavos y en dos años llevo acumulado un 60%, me lo puedo hasta creer. El chico ha entrado en un soporte técnico, en una fase alcista pura y los dioses estaban con él.

Segundo caso: El chaval se cree un jran jinversó y entra a saco con 100 mil, por que es bueno, si sale a los dos años con el saldo inicial se puede dar por satisfecho, lo mas normal es que salga escaldado (99% posibilidades)*

Tercer caso: Chiringuito de inversión, con fondos ajenos manejando "cantidades jugosas" y entrando en la pelea de los grandes solo con soportes-resistencias-fibos y ese tipo de información accesible al 100% del público, palma en una serie a 5 años casi al 95%.

En este tercer caso funciona muy bien, airear las series positivas (rentabilidad acumulada abril 2011-julio 2011 45% ¿les suena?) ....y callar las negativas o solo publicar las "asumibles de cara a la galeria".

Es muy fácil, a esta gente se le dice "Pongo en tu mano 100.000 euros, si la rentabilidad es negativa, no me cobras comisiones, yo pierdo pero tu no ganas, y si ganas, comisiones + 10% de mi beneficio". ¿Alguien sabe que responderían?. Solo con eso se ve la confianza que tienen en si mismo. (Viven de las comisiones, no de su Know How). 

Una forma de trabajar: Se unen varios inversores, ponen la pasta y la dejan en manos de un, llamemos "grupo de locos". Estos cobran "solo" un 25% de los beneficios conseguidos, cierras oficina y desaparece la mano grande fantasma. Aquí es difícil entrar como inversor....ehhh.

Estos tíos no los vas a ver anunciados en una revista especializada vendiendo su empresa, ni dando cursos. Pueden cascar un 50-70 en una serie trimestral y hasta la próxima.


* Existe un pdf en algún sitio, llamado "Eres parte del 1% de los traders que ganan en bolsa" o algo así. (inglés) (Creo que era de Berkeley)

Esto es de sentido común:

¿Si yo consigo un 30% anual de forma recurrente, para que necesito clientes?

Solo captando capital para invertir, a un coste inferior al beneficio, soy el rey del Mambo en 5 años. ¿Para que complicarme la vida con clientes?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > No es por incordiar, pero dejemos las cosas claras... al menos por mi parte desde el minuto 1... el objetivo es ganar dinero...no aprender... aprender puede (con seguridad) ser el medio para lograr el objetivo (recuerde: ganar pasta)
> ...


----------



## burbublase (22 Ago 2012)

Muy interesante lo que se dice por aqui, estoy leyendo muy atentamente porque me recuerda a los picos de las burbujas inmobiliarias/financieras/olaquesea.

Aqui se presenta el tipico caso de la vieja paradoja del inversor:

1.- Si eres tan bueno y consigues retornos tan altos en comparacion al mercado, porque no hacer caja: vender el coche (luego podras tener uno mejor) hipotecar la casa, etc etc

2.- Tras 2 o 3 anos (en el caso de tener exito) puedes recuperar todo, pero te encuentras de nuevo con la pregunta 1 (Para que vender bienes productivos -dinero- para comprar improductivos -casa, coche, etc-) . 

3.- Si de repente te has vuelto conservador, podrias tener lo que tenias antes (bienes) mas un capital para seguir invirtiendo. Eres un triunfador con conosimiento, Fed y Platita.

Utilizando logica "del abuelo X", aunque algunos venden libros con ello.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol

4.- (No sale en el libro) conosimiento y Fed (si), platita (no).


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que se dice por aqui, estoy leyendo muy atentamente porque me recuerda a los picos de las burbujas inmobiliarias/financieras/olaquesea.
> 
> Aqui se presenta el tipico caso de la vieja paradoja del inversor:
> 
> ...



Buenos dias!!!

Eso mismo penso Madoff

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Madoff


----------



## burbublase (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenos dias!!!
> 
> Eso mismo penso Madoff
> 
> Bernard Madoff - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Mas que el, fueron los que le creyeron, que entrarian en el esquema, pero querian que otro lo hiciese por ellos.

Para ellos:

4.- conosimiento (si) Fed (perdida/missing) platita (no)


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Es muy fácil, a esta gente se le dice "Pongo en tu mano 100.000 euros, si la rentabilidad es negativa, no me cobras comisiones, yo pierdo pero tu no ganas, y si ganas, comisiones + 10% de mi beneficio". ¿Alguien sabe que responderían?. Solo con eso se ve la confianza que tienen en si mismo. (Viven de las comisiones, no de su Know How).



Me suena, me suena esa forma de trabajar... ::

Definitivamente es la prueba del siete para ver si alguien cree de verdad en sus habilidades.



Fran200 dijo:


> Esto es de sentido común:
> 
> ¿Si yo consigo un 30% anual de forma recurrente, para que necesito clientes?
> 
> Solo captando capital para invertir, a un coste inferior al beneficio, soy el rey del Mambo en 5 años. ¿Para que complicarme la vida con clientes?




Bueno, si se para a pensarlo, un cliente es también una forma de captar capital. Tal y como yo lo veo, todos ganan: el gestor consigue volumen (tan crucial para poder hacer algo medio en serio) y el cliente sus plusvalías. Y todos _d'acord_.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

burbublase dijo:


> Mas que el, fueron los que le creyeron, que entrarian en el esquema, pero querian que otro lo hiciese por ellos.
> 
> Para ellos:
> 
> 4.- conosimiento (si) Fed (perdida/missing) patita (no)



Hay montones de casos en la historia. Si algo se puede aprender de ellos 1)Nunca dejes tu dinero a alguien que te garantice altas rentabilidades (O te esta timando o esta asumiendo mas riesgos de los que te cuenta) El dinero facil y sin riesgo no existe 2) Si solo buscas altas rentabilidades en algun punto asumiras mas riesgo del que deberias y algun dia que no te lo esperas te equivocaras (Como nos pasa todos). Hay un libro muy bueno, a los AT seguro que os gusta...el cisne negro. En todos los mercado siempre hay algun suceso inexperado, ser consciente de ello marca la diferencia entte sobrevivir al mercado o que este idilio dure lo mismo que un amor de verano.


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumasa



http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afinsa
Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2012)




----------



## burbublase (22 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, si se para a pensarlo, un cliente es también una forma de captar capital. Tal y como yo lo veo, todos ganan: el gestor consigue volumen (tan crucial para poder hacer algo medio en serio) y el cliente sus plusvalías. Y todos _d'acord_.



Pero quiza el secreto de su exito se debe a su tamano de operar, podrian entrar en un tamano en el cual no estan acostumbrados y fracasasen.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1)Nunca dejes tu dinero a alguien que te *garantice altas rentabilidades* (O te esta timando o esta asumiendo mas riesgos de los que te cuenta) El dinero facil y sin riesgo no existe




Desde luego, el verbo "garantizar", cuando aparece unido a las palabras "rentabilidad" y "bolsa", debería bastar para poner en guardia a cualquiera, y después de eso, más que andar, salir corriendo.

Nadie puede garantizar nada en RV, está claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2012)

No falla. Primer dia en el trabajo, pudiendo seguir la bolsa... Y un -2% para empezar. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Ago 2012)

Buenos días a todos. 

Excepcional el debate y las aportaciones durante el día de ayer. Seguimos aprendiendo de los grandes, aunque en mi caso ya decidí que esto del trading nunca pasará de ser un mero hobbie, una excusa para poder hablar de temas interesantes, con gente interesante. Y si de vez en cuando caen algunas perrillas, bienvenidas sean.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

El fuego de pandoro se acerca

http://www.elecodiario.mobi/medio-a...UU-pide-a-sus-ciudadanos-que-se-preparen.html


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Se estan coronando de gloria (Yo no pienso volver a viajar con ellos)


http://www.elecodiario.mobi/interna...ra-a-pasajeros-durante-horas-a-38-grados.html


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No falla. Primer dia en el trabajo, pudiendo seguir la bolsa... Y un -2% para empezar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk 2



Si, a mi me pasa lo mismo, yo creo que es una especie de maldicion de los mercados. Jamas, jamas, he entrado en bolsa y he ganado. Lo primero siempre el derrumbe, lego a aguantar el chaparron, al final a salir con cuatro manzanas de mierda.

Debe de ser una pasada eso que cuentan de que ganas mucho y te pones SL con ganacias por encima del 20%. Pa mi leyenda urbana.


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2012)

Vamos, DON.... no sea tímido... eche ahí un par de minis, por España. Qué diría Vivomuriente si le viera titubear....




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, a mi me pasa lo mismo, yo creo que es una especie de maldicion de los mercados. Jamas, jamas, he entrado en bolsa y he ganado. Lo primero siempre el derrumbe, lego a aguantar el chaparron, al final a salir con cuatro manzanas de mierda.
> 
> Debe de ser una pasada eso que cuentan de que ganas mucho y te pones SL con ganacias por encima del 20%. Pa mi leyenda urbana.



Por si te vale, yo como soy torpe de manual, he cambiado la estrategia.

Ahora me tiro el día recogiendo manzanitas.

Y a final de mes cuando ves las plusvis haces algo como :

Lo mío es, entrada clara, stops ajustados y a correr.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, DON.... no sea tímido... eche ahí un par de minis, por España. Qué diría Vivomuriente si le viera titubear....



Deje, deje, que tengo la puerta de casa atrancada, la gata enfurecida y un garrote para defenderme de una posible visita de los Húngaros. :fiufiu::fiufiu:

edit: además, que carajo hace usted hablando del ibex???


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2012)

Buenos dias, 







¿estara el vix girandose al alza?

Yo realmente escribo para pedirle al HONORABLE que cuelgue las fotos en paños menores de las italianas.


----------



## VLADELUI (22 Ago 2012)

Saludos a tod@s.

Al final en liquidez absoluta. Hasta las BBVA en verde al tocar los 6, pero ahora viene la duda. Se reabren los cortos este jueves, ¿compraremos más abajo de nuevo?. O parriba parriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2012)

No sigo yo mucho los bancos españoles, vamos no sigo mucho la banca en particular, pero el bbva si mi stylebolibic by HONORABLE no falla, parece estar situandose cerca de una linea de tendencia bajista superior.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, a mi me pasa lo mismo, yo creo que es una especie de maldicion de los mercados. Jamas, jamas, he entrado en bolsa y he ganado. Lo primero siempre el derrumbe, lego a aguantar el chaparron, al final a salir con cuatro manzanas de mierda.
> 
> Debe de ser una pasada eso que cuentan de que ganas mucho y te pones SL con ganacias por encima del 20%. Pa mi leyenda urbana.



El borreguismo bursatil es lo que tiene .


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vix rebota desde el soportazo , trase una alzista con los mininos y tendra la clave .


----------



## The Hellion (22 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No conozco casi nada de SAP, pero ya es una herramienta que lleva varios años operando. Sé que en mi organización está, y lleva la parte de nóminas, etc. El problema es que un producto muy, pero que muy caro. *Ellos te venden el producto y luego contratas a un técnico SAP para que te haga la adaptación a tus necesidades.* Y te meten una clavada de espanto. Es un producto solo para organizaciones muy grandes. Para organizaciones pequeñas es demasiado bicho (y ya no solo porque sea un producto económicamente inaccesible para organizaciones pequeñas).
> 
> En cuanto a IBM, es una empresa grande, pero se ha quedado bastante atrás. En su época fueron los amos con el IBM/PC, pero cometieron la cagada del OS/2 y entonces Microsoft con el windows y la aparición de los clónicos, le hizo polvo. Y hoy en día siguen estando atrás. El IBM Websphere no es un mal servidor de aplicaciones, pero es caro y hay productos más baratos y que son o iguales o ligeramente mejores, como por ejemplo weblogic (a mi entender).
> 
> ...



En realidad, SAP es alemana, y por lo tanto, ella tiene razón, y la empresa que compra su producto no. Y entonces se produce el bonito fenómeno de que lo que se adapta es la empresa a SAP, y no SAP a la empresa. 

Si fuese una sastrería en vez de una informática, tendrían una única talla, y a los clientes altos les cortarían las manos y los pies, y a los bajitos les pondrían escobones atados a las manos y unos palos largos amarrados a los pies.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

Tengo una duda sl. MV, ¿sigue corto desde los 1400 con dos cojones?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tengo una duda sl. MV, ¿sigue corto desde los 1400 con dos cojones?



desde mas arriba porque e piramidado con un nuevo papertrading .


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El borreguismo bursatil es lo que tiene .



Pues menuda reentrada de mierda... Había generado mucha expectativa, ¿sabe usted?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

:XX: lo que MV postea es filosofia , pero pasa desapercibido porque la ignorancia es lo que tiene ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En realidad, SAP es alemana, y por lo tanto, ella tiene razón, y la empresa que compra su producto no. Y entonces se produce el bonito fenómeno de que lo que se adapta es la empresa a SAP, y no SAP a la empresa.
> 
> Si fuese una sastrería en vez de una informática, tendrían una única talla, y a los clientes altos les cortarían las manos y los pies, y a los bajitos les pondrían escobones atados a las manos y unos palos largos amarrados a los pies.



Pero en teoría SAP es un sistema abierto y se puede personalizar como se quiera usando ABAP, ¿no?. Así que si un cliente dice "lo quiero así", en teoría, debería poder cambiarse. Aunque repito que mi idea de SAP es escasa.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: lo que MV postea es filosofia , pero pasa desapercibido porque la ignorancia es lo que tiene ::



Mucho mejor, pero déjele la tercera persona a Mario Conde que le hace más falta...


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es la forma mas barata para los directivos y la mas cara para los accionistas. Kraft hizo un movimiento parecido y warren ha vendido bastantes accs. Dentro de unos años veremos bastantes fusiones (al menos historicamente siempre ha sido asi)



Y eso será indicador de que la tendencia ha cambiado  (Al menos así lo recuerdo yo)


¿Qué tal agosto?


----------



## The Hellion (22 Ago 2012)

Por enfocar el enriquecimiento del que se hablaba ayer desde otra perspectiva, en esa tabla se muestran las cantidades que se deberían ahorrar cada año para disponer a los 65 años de edad de una renta anual de 35.000 dólares (o euros), descontado el efecto de la inflación, hasta llegar a los 90 años, momento que el autor aparentemente considera adecuado "to call it a day".

Quien quiera una renta anual de 70.000, que multiplique por dos las cifras de la tabla. 

Las cifras de la tabla se basan en unas hipótesis acongojantes, cuando menos: 
No recuerdo el tipo de inflación empleado para descontar su efecto, pero sería elevado, probablemente. 
Lo que sí recuerdo es que la rentabilidad exigida al importe ahorrado acumulado es del 10% compuesto anual, cosa que, año tras año, según se comentó por aquí ayer, dista mucho de ser fácil. 
Otro elemento incluido en el cálculo es que la rentabilidad obtenida se consigue a través de una cuenta libre de impuestos hasta la jubilación (es decir, que en España ni hablar).
Llegado el momento de la jubilación, la rentabilidad exigida desciende al 7% anual, hasta los 90 años, momento en el que el fondo se agota. 

Vistas las cifras y las rentabilidades exigidas (y eso en condiciones _tax free_), se aprecia con claridad que la SS es un esquema Ponzi de manual. Yo tendría (tendré) serios problemas para conseguir esas rentabilidades y para acumular esa cantidad de recursos, pero suponer que los castuzos van a ser capaces de gestionar mis aportaciones con unos resultados remotamente similares a los exigidos en ese cálculo es ridículo. Pensar en lo que harían si pudiesen echar mano a esas cantidades da miedo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> desde mas arriba porque e piramidado con un nuevo papertrading .



Que Jande eres!


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si conoces un terminal 3270 lo reconoces continuamente, bancos, ECI, empresas gordas en general. Todas llevan IBM con sus dinosaurios por ahi detras. Y no se les peta. Al menos no como el foro este.



Telefónica y La Caixa tienen las dos mayores instalaciones de Europa (MIPS a porrillo).

Con DB2 como base de datos y ese maquinón por detrás, nada falla.


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Si, a mi me pasa lo mismo, yo creo que es una especie de maldicion de los mercados. Jamas, jamas, he entrado en bolsa y he ganado. Lo primero siempre el derrumbe, lego a aguantar el chaparron, al final a salir con cuatro manzanas de mierda.
> 
> Debe de ser una pasada eso que cuentan de que ganas mucho y te pones SL con ganacias por encima del 20%. Pa mi leyenda urbana.




No, yo alguna vez he ganado. Pero es que era estar en la playa, entrar sólo a ver lo que había hecho al bolsa al cierre antes de cenar y encontrarme los REP +8%, BME +3.6%... Y claro, ya llevas una medio tajada que casi ni te acuerdas. No lo disfrutas. 

Pero luego llegan las jornadas de trabajo, con sus 8 horas de aburrimiento donde consultas el broker 9 veces... y -2% para empezar. Y de ahí hacia abajo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y eso será indicador de que la tendencia ha cambiado  (Al menos así lo recuerdo yo)
> 
> 
> ¿Qué tal agosto?



Viviste el cambio de ciclo en 2003??
Agosto currando y tan contento 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (22 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las de este año son demasiado comprometidas... Y ya soy un hombre prometido! 

Le puedo mandar una foto de dónde encontrar las mejores, y usted ya se hace su propio book. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No, yo alguna vez he ganado. Pero es que era estar en la playa, entrar sólo a ver lo que había hecho al bolsa al cierre antes de cenar y encontrarme los REP +8%, BME +3.6%... Y claro, ya llevas una medio tajada que casi ni te acuerdas. No lo disfrutas.
> 
> Pero luego llegan las jornadas de trabajo, con sus 8 horas de aburrimiento donde consultas el broker 9 veces... y -2% para empezar. Y de ahí hacia abajo.



Una cita que viene en el inversor inteligente de Graham y que a mi partuculatmente me gusto: "Toda la infelicidad humana tiene un mismo origen; no saber estar tranauilamente sin hacer nada en una habitacion" Blaise Pascal. A la larga suelen tener mejor rendimiento los operadores perezosos que los ludopatas (Siempre que se analice bien que se compra y a que precios). Para los bancos un cliente muy activo con su broker es un chollo, solo por curiosidad un dia coger todas las operaciones realizadas durante un año y sumar todas las comisiones, mas de uno se llevara un buen susto. Y para Bme es un negocio redondo, da igual lo que haga la bolsa tanto el broker como bme siempre ganan

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## boquiman (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una cita que viene en el inversor inteligente de Graham y que a mi partuculatmente me gusto: "Toda la infelicidad humana tiene un mismo origen; no saber estar tranauilamente sin hacer nada en una habitacion" Blaise Pascal. A la larga suelen tener mejor rendimiento los operadores perezosos que los ludopatas (Siempre que se analice bien que se compra y a que precios). Para los bancos un cliente muy activo con su broker es un chollo, solo por curiosidad un dia coger todas las operaciones que hayais hecho en un año y sumar todas las comisiones, mas de uno se llevara un buen susto. Y para Bme es un negocio redondo, da igual lo que haga la bolsa tanto el broker como bme siempre ganan
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo ya realicé la suma una vez de todas las comisiones que me habían cobrado en un año y desde entonces me lo pienso más antes de entrar al mercado.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer estuve viendo en Business Insider un chart como ese pero acompasado con el SP. En todos los mínimos del VIX como ahora, había venido una corrección importante.
Desde luego que si fuera así esta vez también, en vez de ir corto en el SP ..... hay que ir largo en el Pro Shares VIX Short Term.

Por cierto, buenos días. Me acabo de levantar de la cama y veo que a ustedes les encantan los debates sobre sueños entendiendo como tales a
- % de revalorización que nunca alcanzarán.
- olor a guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefónica y La Caixa tienen las dos mayores instalaciones de Europa (MIPS a porrillo).
> 
> Con DB2 como base de datos y ese maquinón por detrás, nada falla.



recuerde a telefonica le hackearon la web en la presidencia europea de Zijoputa 
a un thanks volvuelvo a la plantación de castaños robles y cerezos


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En realidad, SAP es alemana, y por lo tanto, ella tiene razón, y la empresa que compra su producto no. Y entonces se produce el bonito fenómeno de que lo que se adapta es la empresa a SAP, y no SAP a la empresa.
> 
> Si fuese una sastrería en vez de una informática, tendrían una única talla, y a los clientes altos les cortarían las manos y los pies, y a los bajitos les pondrían escobones atados a las manos y unos palos largos amarrados a los pies.



Como te salgas del Ecofin, cuentas a pagar/cobrar ...... te metes en un lío de cojones porque ya no se trata de un estandar de la industria. Si te vas a movilidad, producción, logística, e&h ...... tienes problemas seguro.

El mes pasado estuve trabajando en una reorganización productiva y de costes en una empresa industrial (bienes de equipo) y en la parte de costes hemos visto que se les va la vida en mto de licencias y servicios de desarrollo de funcionalidades. Cualquier cambio les cuesta un ojo de la cara si bien creo que más que por el producto es por el integrador (el tan denostado del IBEX del que tanto hablamos por aquí) que les tienen cogidos por los huevos y les clavan a precio de Maserati.

En este tipo de cosas, los dichos antiguos son de gran utilidad. Recuerdo que hace años quería comprar un Porsche 911 de segunda mano (lo ponían barato por una amistad que tras comprarlo se dió cuenta de que no le cabía la familia ) y mi padre me dijo, "niño, antes mira los talleres que hay en Cantabria y luego decides". Realmente la competencia es clave, sobre todo en España en donde abundan los ladrones y los caraduras.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Qué castigo la mierda esta de Telefónica.

Como les había comentado, mis padres habían contratado la banda ancha con Telefónica y como no funcionaba .... se han ido con ONO. Un día y todo instalado y funcionando.

Ahora que yo he vuelto de viaje, me toca rematar la faena. Tengo que devolver el router de Telefónica a una dirección en León (mal rollo porque de ahí viene ZijoPuta) para no tener que pagar al estar dentro de la garantía de devolución. Así lo he hecho a comienzos de semana y por entrega certificada de urgencia para que quede track ya que de estos hijosdelagranputatelefónicos no me fío.

He llamado varias veces hace un rato al 1004. Son unos inútiles. Quieres hablar con comercial y te pasan con el técnico. El caso es que me aparece una panchita (sin acritud) y le tengo que contar todo el rollo (no sé para qué tienen aplicaciones CRM y ordenadores) porque me decía que el sistema le ofrece poca información. El caso es que después de todo el rollo (me descojono que comienzan la conversación con "soy tal y cual y le voy a solucionar todos sus problemas") me pasa con el Dpto de Calidad y me dicen que no han recibido el router. Después llamo a Correos y me confirman que le han recibido el martes por la mañana (previa firma de recepción al ser certificado). Vuelvo a llamar y nuevamente me atiende otra panchita a la que de nuevo le tengo que contar toda la película. Después me pasa con el Dpto de Calidad y me atiende una persona a la que le tengo que volver a contar nuevamente la película. Me vuelve a decir que no han recibido nada. Entonces saco el hacha de guerra y recula argumentando que el procedimiento consiste en actualizar el sistema los viernes.

Vaya puta mierda de empresa y procedimientos.

*Sabén lo que he hecho?, les he dado máxima calificación en la encuesta de satisfacción porque de esta manera Telefónica seguirá con esos mismos empleados y ellos (los panchitos) cobrarán mayor bonus de calidad.
A ver si conseguimos que quiebren y se vayan a tomar por el culo.*


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

First Solar en el pre-market ya anda por encima de 25 dolares, subiendo sobre un 4%.

Atentos a Trina Solar, si supera (está por ver) los 5,2 y los consolidad .... hay mucho margen de subida por delante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

Janus, a mi me está pasando lo mismo con los inútiles de Jaztell... yo creo que lo hacen a a propósito, guerra de desgaste. Pero estos no saben con quien se las están jugando... Yo soy alguien muy *hinpoltante*!!!!


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Solar Stocks Jump On Trina Project Plan; Coal Up On Court Ruling - Investors.com


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

dejen de decir huevadas , el mundo sera para los panchitos despues de la tercera guerra mundial , mientras tanto intentamos pasar desapercibidos :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejen de decir huevadas , el mundo sera para los panchitos despues de la tercera guerra mundial , mientras tanto intentamos pasar desapercibidos :no:



y para los gatitos!


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, a mi me está pasando lo mismo con los inútiles de Jaztell... yo creo que lo hacen a a propósito, guerra de desgaste. Pero estos no saben con quien se las están jugando... Yo soy alguien muy *hinpoltante*!!!!



Es imposible que sean tan malos como Telefónica. Es que no puede darse peor servicio que el no darse servicio. Es lo que está haciendo Telefónica al menos en el caso particular que comento.

Vuelvo a lo de siempre, lo dirigen financieros y para mantener margen son capaces de sacrificar lo que sea. En este caso, también la inversión en red y el servicio de atención al cliente. Los panchitos estos realmente no entienden el español aunque lo hablen. Rápidamente uno se da cuenta cuando tras estar 10 minutos hablando, se sorprenden con una pregunta que ya estaba contestada. Eso sí, el saludo, la despedida, el pedirte el DNI y ponerte la musiquita de "you make me happy, you should be happy" en eso no fallan. Eso es valor añadido.

De verdad, ahora ya estoy navegando con ONO pero siento verguenza absoluta de una empresa como Telefónica. Los hijosdeputa tienen todos los medios y una empresa que se la hemos pagado los españoles (nuestros padres y abuelos con sus impuestos) ............. y son realmente malos malos malos hasta decir basta.

Yo conozco bastantes directivos y aunque a algunos les aprecio personalmente, sí que he de decir que siguen instalados en el "hágase que para eso somos Telefónica y las cosas son como decimos".

*Una anécdota, hace unos años estando con el Dtor de Proveedores en Operaciones (un tipo que después subió al puesto de DG de Operaciones, si les dijese el sueldo les entraría hipo), recuerdo que en aquel momento ya estaban viendo que algunas altas ADSL iban a ya.com etc.... y él nos decía que no estaban preocupados. Que el nivel de servicio posventa de Telefónica es de matrícula de honor. Incluso dijo algo como "yo si fuera un profesional liberal como un abogado, tendría claro que tengo que estar con Telefónica porque si tengo una avería, Telefónica me la arregla en el día y Wannadoo tarda semanas".

Como han cambiado los tiempos, amigo Enrique. Que sepas que tú también eres parte de ese nivel de degradación de marca y servicio. ¿dónde queda aquel lema de "Operaciones es otra forma de vender al cliente"?
*


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejen de decir huevadas , el mundo sera para los panchitos despues de la tercera guerra mundial , mientras tanto intentamos pasar desapercibidos :no:



Guerra mundial!!!!!, sin problema. Muchas panchitas ya cayeron bajo pollones hispanistanís.:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué castigo la mierda esta de Telefónica.
> 
> Como les había comentado, mis padres habían contratado la banda ancha con Telefónica y como no funcionaba .... se han ido con ONO. Un día y todo instalado y funcionando.
> 
> ...



Se te ve muy entusiasmado con tus andanzas telefonicas. La verdad nunca he visto una multinacional donde sus propios empleados hablen tan mal de otros departamentos. Buff reza para no tratar con su servicio de facturacion sudamericano ese se lleva la palma. El funcionamiento de los pedidos y facturas en telefonica es muy gracioso , el jefe de equipo va pidiendo cosas y cuando le entra la inspiracion crea en telesap el numero de pedido propio de telefonica (pedido/albaran/factura). Pues en ese divertido proceso puede trascurrir perfectamente 5-9 meses entre el primer y ultimo pedido. Una vez autorizado el pedido con telesap por el jefe de equipo otro departamento se encarga de registrar esos pedidos. Despues el proveedor tiene que registrar la factura en Adquira, donde como pase algo puedes sentir autenticos calambrazos solo de pensar en el peruano que esta al otro lado de la linea. Lo increible es que una sola factura se puede tirar 1-2 años dando vueltas por los sistemas de tef (T-Gestiona,Sistemas,Internacional,Adquira y mi favorita Soluciones "aun no se que solucionan"
.....y la lista tiende a infinito) , en muchos casos ni ellos saben lo que deben


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Mira Janus con estos la diversion esta garantizada

http://moss.tgestiona.com.pe/Contactenos/Paginas/default.aspx


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejen de decir huevadas , el mundo sera para los panchitos despues de la tercera guerra mundial , mientras tanto intentamos pasar desapercibidos :no:



y qué van a tirar, pues... algún arma química que aniquile a toda la población adulta que mida más de 1,60 cm de altura, quizá?
(sin acritud pero con bastante cachondeo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y qué van a tirar, pues... algún arma química que aniquile a toda la población adulta que mida más de 1,60 cm de altura, quizá?
> (sin acritud pero con bastante cachondeo)



Un respeto por los guerreros de la jungla!!! :no:



Spoiler








::


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Con todos mis respetos (Tienen sus cosas buenas), no les veo yo con un Panzer


http://www.delfos.tur.ar/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/vestidos-incas-saqsaywaman1.jpg


----------



## Manu_alcala (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos (Tienen sus cosas buenas), no les veo yo con un Panzer
> 
> 
> http://www.delfos.tur.ar/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/vestidos-incas-saqsaywaman1.jpg



Creo que el Jato deja intuir que en la WW III "los panchis" al ser un bloque neutral y estar aislados geoestratégicamente de las zonas de conflicto, seran los herederos de lo que quede del planeta. ¿Me equivoco sr MV?


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar en el pre-market ya anda por encima de 25 dolares, subiendo sobre un 4%.
> 
> Atentos a Trina Solar, si supera (está por ver) los 5,2 y los consolidad .... hay mucho margen de subida por delante.



Incluso yingli, ¿La sigues?


----------



## kaxkamel (22 Ago 2012)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Creo que el Jato deja intuir que en la WW III "los panchis" al ser un bloque neutral y estar aislados geoestratégicamente de las zonas de conflicto, seran los herederos de lo que quede del planeta. ¿Me equivoco sr MV?
> ...


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

A ver si citamos bien


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejen de decir huevadas , el mundo sera para los panchitos despues de la tercera guerra mundial , mientras tanto intentamos pasar desapercibidos :no:


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se te ve muy entusiasmado con tus andanzas telefonicas. La verdad nunca he visto una multinacional donde sus propios empleados hablen tan mal de otros departamentos. Buff reza para no tratar con su servicio de facturacion sudamericano ese se lleva la palma. El funcionamiento de los pedidos y facturas en telefonica es muy gracioso , el jefe de equipo va pidiendo cosas y cuando le entra la inspiracion crea en telesap el numero de pedido propio de telefonica (pedido/albaran/factura). Pues en ese divertido proceso puede trascurrir perfectamente 5-9 meses entre el primer y ultimo pedido. Una vez autorizado el pedido con telesap por el jefe de equipo otro departamento se encarga de registrar esos pedidos. Despues el proveedor tiene que registrar la factura en Adquira, donde como pase algo puedes sentir autenticos calambrazos solo de pensar en el peruano que esta al otro lado de la linea. Lo increible es que una sola factura se puede tirar 1-2 años dando vueltas por los sistemas de tef (T-Gestiona,Sistemas,Internacional,Adquira y mi favorita Soluciones "aun no se que solucionan"
> .....y la lista tiende a infinito) , en muchos casos ni ellos saben lo que deben



Te digo algo que quizás no sepa. Telesap lo integró Accenture hace ya muchos años. Ofertaron un precio record y a así les salió: un cagarro. El caso es que entre pitos y flautas los proveedores estuvieron al menos 4 meses son poder emitir facturas y se estima que el beneficio financiero para Telefónica fué equivalente a lo que constó integrar Telesap.

Creo que después hicieron alguna macro instalación en Latam de la mano de Indra y se volvieron a pegar una hostia de espanto.

En fín, lo de Telefónica es hurto, caradura e ineptitud. La compañía era el sueño de los telecos de hace 15 años y ya no los queremos ni ver.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



hoyga que hasta la milicia de los seres de luz la caga a veces 

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/13/opinion/13iht-edstamm.4893796.html
_
Most Swiss newspapers didn't even bother to report that on March 1, 170 Swiss Army troops crossed the border into Liechtenstein. Not that we see that many invasions here in the Alps, but it soon became clear that this was simply an error in orienteering.

The incident occurred in bad weather and in the middle of the night, when Switzerland is hard to tell apart from its neighbors. *"It was all so dark out there,"* said one of the misdirected recruits._ :XX:

Liechtenstein: no retaliation for Swiss 'invasion' | World news | guardian.co.uk

_The Swiss army is not renowned for its aggressive expeditionary adventures - but it does appear to have accidentally invaded Liechtenstein._


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira Janus con estos la diversion esta garantizada
> 
> Páginas - Inicio



Si es por mí, Telefónica se puede morir mañana mismo. Ya ha emprendido el camino del no retorno. Están exprimiéndola a costa de privarla del futuro.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos (Tienen sus cosas buenas), no les veo yo con un Panzer
> 
> 
> http://www.delfos.tur.ar/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/vestidos-incas-saqsaywaman1.jpg



Si utiliza este botón




para insertar imágenes se visualizarán directamente en el hilo


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te digo algo que quizás no sepa. Telesap lo integró Accenture hace ya muchos años. Ofertaron un precio record y a así les salió: un cagarro. El caso es que entre pitos y flautas los proveedores estuvieron al menos 4 meses son poder emitir facturas y se estima que el beneficio financiero para Telefónica fué equivalente a lo que constó integrar Telesap.
> 
> Creo que después hicieron alguna macro instalación en Latam de la mano de Indra y se volvieron a pegar una hostia de espanto.
> 
> En fín, lo de Telefónica es hurto, caradura e ineptitud. La compañía era el sueño de los telecos de hace 15 años y ya no los queremos ni ver.



No sabia que telesap era de Accenture. Creo que te refieres a Adquira (Peruanos), junto con T-Gestiona es el olimpo de la ineficiencia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Incluso yingli, ¿La sigues?



La sigo también. No me gusta porque la veo muy bajista y no recupera con volumen. La misma vela de ayer es decepcionante.

El mundo solar es muy complejo porque las compañías son muy diferentes en función de su geografía de referencia (no tiene nada que ver una usana con una china), de la ocupación a la que se dediquen (no es lo mismo construir paneles que instalarlos y promocionarlos full-process) e incluso de la tecnología que utilicen.

Por ello, de estar dentro, hay que estar con los líderes de cada ámbito natural de actuación.

Los chinos tienen un gran problema que es que en USA no rascan mucha bola por los aranceles que les han puesto los usanos para evitar dumping de productos. En China se preveen amplísimos contratos a futuro pero de momento no terminan de arrancar. Además, existe un exceso de sobrecapacidad brutal que está llevando el precio del panel solar a lo que viene a gostar un chewing gum.


----------



## Xof Dub (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Xof Dub dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tambien es mi objetivo. Pero por el camino si no aprendes los errores mas comunes al final terminaras pagando la novatada.
> ...


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ahí iba yo, no confundamos qué es un objetivo (ganar) con los distintos medios para llegar a dicho objetivo (mejor formación, mejores medios, más recursos, más tiempo...)
> ...


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No sabia que telesap era de Accenture. Creo que te refieres a Adquira (Peruanos), junto con T-Gestiona es el olimpo de la ineficiencia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Telesap lo implantó Accenture en España allá por el año 2002 más o menos (no tengo la fecha porque hablo de referencia a conversaciones con gente del área de finanzas). T-Gestiona es como bien dices, el olimpo de la ineficiencia porque es un ejército funcionaril que no tienen orientación al cliente.

Adquira también lo implantó Accenture sobre una plataforma muy famosa en los años 2000 que se llama Ariba.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Viviste el cambio de ciclo en 2003??
> Agosto currando y tan contento



Y antes, nunca olvidaré mis acciones del Central Hispano cuando se lo "fusionó" don Emilio.

Los que tienen suelen "comprar" barato por las buenas OP(A)or las malas. La oferta, la demanda y el punto de equilibrio de los mercaos.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Jazztel es otra mierda inmunda que te ponen con panchitos al tlf, eso sí al menos la internec iba bien pero me timaron con el cambio mintiendome al oido descaradamente un sucio panchito que ojala este muerto o a punto de , con timofonica la linea se cortaba cada poco una auténtica basura.

Y ya ahora con Ono pues una delicia, igual que con la gallega R, eso si baratas no son.


----------



## ddddd (22 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿Sería buen momento para entrar en First Solar actualmente o mejor esperamos una correción?

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Unas notas de mi foreign bankers radar list:

*Credit Agricole* ha superado la gran resistencia (antes soporte) de 4. Pinta muy alcista sobre todo por la vela de ayer que anula la decepcionante vela del día anterior. Pero tiene un problema que es que no es de recibo superar los 4 euros (con la significancia que se le presupone a ese nivel de resistencia) sin volumen.

*Societe Generale*: Sube con acortamiento evidente de volumen. Ya está muy cerca de los 24 como para arriesgar.

*BNP Paribas*: exactamente igual que SG.

*Deutsche Bank*: tiene mucha resistencia cercana y los 30 euros se presuponen duros en una primera aproximación.

*Commerzbank*: si supera con volumen los 1,30 ...... aparece una muy buena oportunidad de un 10%.

*Intesa*: Ya se llega tarde para subirse al carro quienes no lo están ya. Pide corrección.

*Unicredit*: Parecido a Intesa. Parece que hay más que perder que ganar.

*Barclays*: En 208 hay que meterle un corto sin miedo. Stop de un 2%. Target de un 8%.

*Lloyds Bank*: Tiene un nivel de resistencia impresionante en 38. Ahí es donde se decide el cambio de tendencia si se pasa. Es un punto a estar muy atentos porque si lo supera y lo consolida (aún en el terrero de la hipótesis), nacería una importante cambio de tendencia de largo plazo.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Sería buen momento para entrar en First Solar actualmente o mejor esperamos una correción?
> 
> Un saludo.



Hay que esperar a que corriga aún a riesgo de que no puedas montarte. Ahora mismo ya no tienes referencia de punto de stop.

Hace unas horas venía subiendo un +4% en el pre-market y ahora ya está en negativo. Cuidado que aún siendo muy alcista, perfectamente puede tener un -10% en un día.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y ya ahora con Ono pues una delicia, igual que con la gallega R, eso si baratas no son.



Ono barato no es. Pero puedes ir de promoción en promoción y te ahorras unas pelas. A mi cada vez que se me acaba la promoción les digo que me doy de baja, y al rato (a los 2 minutos de colgar) me llaman y me hacen una oferta. Ahora tengo hasta final de año, Internet a 50 megas y TV de 70 canales por 29,90 + IVA. 

En diciembre otra vez a pedir la baja, a esperar que me contraoferten, y así sucesivamente.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Habrá que probar la técnica de amagos cuando me venza.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ono barato no es. Pero puedes ir de promoción en promoción y te ahorras unas pelas. A mi cada vez que se me acaba la promoción les digo que me doy de baja, y al rato (a los 2 minutos de colgar) me llaman y me hacen una oferta. Ahora tengo hasta final de año, Internet a 50 megas y TV de 70 canales por 29,90 + IVA.
> 
> En diciembre otra vez a pedir la baja, a esperar que me contraoferten, y así sucesivamente.



Ahora tienen ofertas buenas (ej, 12 MB más llamadas por 30 euros + IVA mensuales -incluida la línea-) vigentes hasta el 2014.

También he visto que están lanzando tarifas planas muy agresivas en telefónica móvil. Si se fijan, ya son varios (Amena ....) quienes están trabajando con tarifas planas. Esto es un tiro directo en la línea de flotación de Telefónica que va a tener que renunciar al establecimiento de llamada y la maraña de horarios y tarifas que aplican. Estoy deseando ver los resultados de España en los dos próximos quartes.
La siguiente será la entrada a saco de los OMVs en las tarifas planas hipercompetitivas. Telefónica está game over porque van a tener que renunciar a unos 10-15 puntos de ebitda para volver a estar en mercado. Pero les va a dar igual porque su destino es quedar en el recuerdo.


----------



## FranR (22 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A escondidas...ojo entre cierre de hoy y jueves. Mañana pico en indicadores




SIYALODECIAYO y esas cosas

Under 410 then 330

If ojal turns red then 7035

P.D. no se rían informáticos, esto es programación en Copol 5 (por ahí te la jinco)


----------



## Vivomuriente (22 Ago 2012)

PLIMO han detectado nuestra avanzadilla guerrillera








Pasamos al plan B


----------



## Sipanha (22 Ago 2012)

Ahora mismo en el SPX500 ( ayer al cierre y en la sesión Asiatica) el nivel de 1410 se muestra importante, la cotización está magnetizada a ese nivel.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SIYALODECIAYO y esas cosas
> 
> Under 410 then 330
> 
> ...



Muchas están esperando los 7200 por ser soporte resistencia anterior (ahora soporte). Si lo tiran hasta los 6950-7050 se pulirán los stops de los primeros que entran en la correción.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Esto huele a recogida de beneficios, no creo que lo bajen de 7200 y luego a 8400 easy.

Si hubiera cortos si que podría ser que lo bajasen más para pillar gazelos por el camino, pero sin cortos :no:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (22 Ago 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> PLIMO han detectado nuestra avanzadilla guerrillera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es que al gato le gusta provocar...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Hoy toca barbas


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Google ya anda un 1,5% por encima de los mínimos de ayer. Está de nuevo muy cerca de los máximos recientes. Si se da la vuelta, tiene que hacerlo respetando esos figures últimos.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Vigilen Prisa y los 0,4 y el volumen. Ahí queda.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

Paso a saludar a los larguistas. 8:

Os dejo unos juguetes para pasar la tarde ::


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Esto huele a recogida de beneficios, no creo que lo bajen de 7200 y luego a 8400 easy.
> 
> Si hubiera cortos si que podría ser que lo bajasen más para pillar gazelos por el camino, pero sin cortos :no:



Usted tranquilo, es una simple toma de beneficios ::


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2012)

Déjense de rollos, el Ibex tiene que guanear de lo lindo, en cuanto a los americanos les de por bajar consistentemente durante unos días el índice patrio se va a tomar por culo, espero los que estén largos ahora ajusten stops y no se vean dentro de 2 semanas con -25%::


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

El tema es que los yankis están pepones hasta que saquen al negro.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Muy interesante está el mercado y las acciones usanas tecnológicas, bancos, carboneras y solares.


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante está el mercado y las acciones usanas tecnológicas, bancos, carboneras y solares.



Apple por ejemplo me da miedo.

Compré junto con un amiguete a 250$.

A 380$ vendí...y le dije a mi colega "yo que tú vendía".

Ahora le diría lo mismo, que vendiese, pero visto lo visto...me quedo calladito:rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La sigo también. No me gusta porque la veo muy bajista y no recupera con volumen. La misma vela de ayer es decepcionante.
> 
> El mundo solar es muy complejo porque las compañías son muy diferentes en función de su geografía de referencia (no tiene nada que ver una usana con una china), de la ocupación a la que se dediquen (no es lo mismo construir paneles que instalarlos y promocionarlos full-process) e incluso de la tecnología que utilicen.
> 
> ...



Pues vaya, era mi apuesta solar China (a largo plazo). La veo mejor que Trina.


----------



## LCIRPM (22 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Apple por ejemplo me da miedo.
> 
> Compré junto con un amiguete a 250$.
> 
> ...



Mi hermano me sigue recordando mi "asesoramiento". Compró a 80 y a 250 le dije "La avaricia rompe el saco, eso son caprichitos de pijos (como tú, añadí)"

Desde entonces "Consejos vendo, pa mi no tengo"


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Apple por ejemplo me da miedo.
> 
> Compré junto con un amiguete a 250$.
> 
> ...



La vela de ayer es claramente bajista y debería corregir algo. En el fondo, sigue siendo alcista porque no ha formado figura de techo por lo que tu amigo debería seguir. Está en una fiesta en la que no tiene que irse, tienen que echarle.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues vaya, era mi apuesta solar China (a largo plazo). La veo mejor que Trina.



Las solares tienen que purgar *todavía más.*


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de ayer es claramente bajista y debería corregir algo. En el fondo, sigue siendo alcista porque no ha formado figura de techo por lo que tu amigo debería seguir. Está en una fiesta en la que n*o tiene que irse, tienen que echarle*.



Ese es el que suele pagar las copas de todo diox. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

En Alpha Natural Resources está (ya van varios días) entrando un gran dineral pero no termina de explotar hacia arriba. Tiene en el morro la directriz bajista.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el que suele pagar las copas de todo diox. :fiufiu:



Exactamente es el que se marcha cuando cierran la barra. Y se marcha muy muy borracho si llegó pronto.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SIYALODECIAYO y esas cosas
> 
> Under 410 then *330*
> 
> ...









Dos horas antes detectado movimiento....desde luego en buenas manos como avisé.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Fran200 dijo:


> Dos horas antes detectado movimiento....desde luego en buenas manos como avisé.



Cuentenos más en el medio plazo si puede,...

Desde que MM se fue a buscar caracoles estamos desolados en estos días de verano y tenemos que sacar gin, chinas, relojes,...para distraernos.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Ahí está el billón (europeo) de las tecnológicas usanas (Amazón+Apple+Google) tirando del carro.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

España pedirá ayuda al fondo de rescate a mediados de septiembre, según Goldman - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

Chulibex campeón, cierra en el fondo


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chulibex campeón, cierra en el fondo



Como debe ser..

Pepe Luí hablamé de eso


----------



## Fran200 (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuentenos más en el medio plazo si puede,...
> 
> Desde que MM se fue a buscar caracoles estamos desolados en estos días de verano y tenemos que sacar gin, chinas, relojes,...para distraernos.



A medio plazo le puedo decir que voy a cambiar de ubicación para ir persiguiendo el verano 

Para temas de bolsa, una mezcla de los gráficos de Claca, unos informes del maestro Mulder aderezado con los datos a cuentagotas del Maese debe ser suficiente. 
Eso si, no haciendo mucho caso a las locuras de paquito, aunque de vez en cuando deja hojas de ruta bastante fiables.

No es que haga desprecio a los otros magníficos participantes... LCASC, Juanlu, BL etc, etc...son los de mi época por aquí.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Ojo en que plazas toreais. Prisa debe ya mas de 3000 mill

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Ago 2012)

bueno el lunes vuelvo a la ciudad 50 castaños, 50 cerezos y 50 robles en 3800 m2
y 2000 eurelios con la limpieza y cierre con alambre de espino por lado derecho y lado norte me queda para años venideros una de 1 hectarea y otra de 1,2 ha esa esta durilla


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> España pedirá ayuda al fondo de rescate a mediados de septiembre, según Goldman - elEconomista.es



Yo de todo este lío no me fío en absoluto. Nunca han radiado tanto una estrategia tan maravillosa. Desde luego que el destino de Alemania no es salvar el culo a España que dicho sea de paso, aún no ha hecho nada de lo que tiene que hacer de verdad que no es otra cosa que cortar por la mitad el gasto público de las Administraciones.

Mucho ojo porque esto no deja de ser un clima adecuado para tener un par de meses tranquilos y luego volver a la carga. Nos van a sacar hasta el último chavo y eso va a salir del bolsillo de los españoles con lo que vayan olvidando los castuzos que esos euros de los españoles van a acabar como beneficios de las empresas.


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ago 2012)

Hoy es uno de esos dias que la bolsa duele, jo, mis gamesas en la champion league. Que dolor, que dolor. Toca esperar. :´( :´( :´(


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y antes, nunca olvidaré mis acciones del Central Hispano cuando se lo "fusionó" don Emilio.
> 
> Los que tienen suelen "comprar" barato por las buenas OP(A)or las malas. La oferta, la demanda y el punto de equilibrio de los mercaos.



Nunca he vivido una opa en primera persona. Desde 2005 observaba la bolsa esperando pacientemente a que el afilado cuchillo de damocles hiciese su trabajo. Mis unicas compras fueron ebro a 11,5 y jazztel a 0,5, por desgracia no aguante ninguna de las dos el tiempo suficiente, iba cargado de jazzteles hasta las cejas.Entonces llego 2008 y pense este es mi momento pero pronto me di cuenta que la practica era algo mas compleja que la teoria.¿Que tal se lleva eso de recibir una opa?


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy es uno de esos dias que la bolsa duele, jo, mis gamesas en la champion league. Que dolor, que dolor. Toca esperar. :´( :´( :´(



el borreguismo bursatil es un camino doloroso , poco dolor de momento ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SIYALODECIAYO y esas cosas
> 
> Under 410 then *330*



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Y lo peor de todo es que ya nos ha habituado a que no nos sorprenda, a que nos parezca algo "normal" .


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el borreguismo bursatil es un camino doloroso , poco dolor de momento ::



Que mania con lo de borrego, yo no soy un borrego, un ignorante si, pero un borrego?? pues va a ser que no.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

ten humildad y acepta lo que eres , te ira mejor


----------



## paulistano (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ten humildad y acepta lo que eres , te ira mejor



viene ustec faltón de vacaciones...le ha sentado mal la chicha??


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ten humildad y acepta lo que eres , te ira mejor



Pero si yo lo acepto, joer, no se y punto, pero no me dejo llevar por la masa ni por nada, si no se cojones ya.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

te dejas llevar pero no te das cuenta


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Ahí están Google+Amazon+Apple rondando el +1% de subida. Que siga su fiesta. La verdad es que van a tener que vender libros electrónicos que se vean en el i-phone con publicidad incorporada hasta a las llamas peruanas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ten humildad y acepta lo que eres , te ira mejor



Anda cimifu no pierdas el buen rollo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oriolaka (22 Ago 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Otro que escribe como el joputa del Kant, pa el y sus amigos. Puedes decir que leches es inmemory computing? ya se que google es tu amigo y tal, pero me puede la pereza.



Vaya modales chaval.. El principio de InMemory es que la memoria RAM ya casi es tan asequible, rápida y con tal capacidad, que es posible juntar servidores de p.e. 1 terabyte de RAM por nodo y se pueden cargar todos los datos posibles de una empresa (mas de 50 terabytes) enteros en la RAM (toda la logística,pedidos,facturación,producción..), sin necesidad de base de datos. En nuestro caso el camion de SAP/IBM descargo mas de 5 toneladas de HW :8:.. A partir de ahí todos los cálculos complejos que antes se hacían con accesos a base de datos, ahora van directos a memoria y van echando leches. (horas en lugar de días, segundos en lugar de horas.. etc)


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Mirad que nuevo emoticono...

<img src="http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2963/cristo2.gif" width="32" height="32" />

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-fresco-y-resultado-este-13.html#post7048332


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> mirad que nuevo emoticono...:d
> 
> <img src="http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2963/cristo2.gif" width="32" height="32" />
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-fresco-y-resultado-este-13.html#post7048332



pandoro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Claca no te olvides de iberdrola


----------



## Silenciosa (22 Ago 2012)

Buenas tardes.

Me perdonarán que no les siga tanto como antes, pero es que me estoy haciendo un curso del CCC, "Sea ustec un imbersor de esito" y estoy estudiando duro.

Cuando me acabe el curso me dan un diploma y un papel en el que me garantizan unas plusvalías de un 30%.

Estoy muy contenta.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Ago 2012)

oriolaka dijo:


> Vaya modales chaval.. El principio de InMemory es que la memoria RAM ya casi es tan asequible, rápida y con tal capacidad, que es posible juntar servidores de p.e. 1 terabyte de RAM por nodo y se pueden cargar todos los datos posibles de una empresa (mas de 50 terabytes) enteros en la RAM (toda la logística,pedidos,facturación,producción..), sin necesidad de base de datos. En nuestro caso el camion de SAP/IBM descargo mas de 5 toneladas de HW :8:.. A partir de ahí todos los cálculos complejos que antes se hacían con accesos a base de datos, ahora van directos a memoria y van echando leches. (horas en lugar de días, segundos en lugar de horas.. etc)



Eso ya lo hace pollastre con sus sistemas "inMemory" desde hace tiempo, no sé cuantísimos megas de RAM tenía...

La verdad es que me encantaría que ahora entrase pollastre al trapo a hablar de cacharrería. 

Algo así como...

Pollastre dijo:

Caballero, siento decirle que su proveedores de HW le dan demasiado a la ginebra (y de la mala). Hace tiempo que en el mundillo del HFTT (Trading testicular de alta frecuencia) se utilizan sistemas cuánticos que aprovechan universos paralelos para para para paralelizar los procesos...


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ago 2012)

el cerebor humano esta a años luz de esas pequeñeces ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el cerebor humano esta a años luz de esas pequeñeces ::



Ya, y mis piernas también están a años luz de un motor diésel pero cada vez que le echo una carrera al autobús acabo perdiendo.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ago 2012)

tanto mencionar que echabais de menos al gato de tupac amaru .... ha vuelto......

y rabioso......

donde ha pasado el verano? se ha beneficiado alguna gata?


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me perdonarán que no les siga tanto como antes, pero es que me estoy haciendo un curso del CCC, "Sea ustec un imbersor de esito" y estoy estudiando duro.
> 
> ...



Una primera leccion podria ser: 

Aprenda el lenguaje no verbal de Pandoro, como mirarle a los ojos y seguir vivo para contarlo...por cierto este libro a mi me gusto mucho

http://www.dooyoo.es/profesionales/la-comunicaci-n-no-verbal-flora-davis/460322/


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una primera leccion podria ser:
> 
> Aprenda el lenguaje no verbal de Pandoro, como mirarle a los ojos y seguir vivo para contarlo...


----------



## Felix (22 Ago 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya, y mis piernas también están a años luz de un motor diésel pero cada vez que le echo una carrera al autobús acabo perdiendo.



Este las carreras se las suele hechar a Pandoro y normalmente gana, no por nada, porque acaba ensartado en su herramienta y claro: a meta llega antes.:8:


----------



## pollastre (22 Ago 2012)

Je... algo corto creo que me quedo, si me comparo con el asunto inMemory. Yo tengo la granja de servers ahora mismo, algunos con 32, y otros con 48Gb "solamente" ::

Para las empresas "normalitas" iMC es una barbaridad desde el punto de vista HW, una sobrada, pero es que llega un momento en que el rendimiento de una relacional es abisal a partir de ciertos tamaños. Hay algunas empresas a las que desde luego este tema les puede solucionar muchas, muchas horas de queries.




Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Eso ya lo hace pollastre con sus sistemas "inMemory" desde hace tiempo, no sé cuantísimos megas de RAM tenía...
> 
> La verdad es que me encantaría que ahora entrase pollastre al trapo a hablar de cacharrería.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Si hoy hacemos un cierre decente , esto se va a poner peponico


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si hoy hacemos un cierre decente , esto se va a poner peponico



15 minutos para las actas...


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el borreguismo bursatil es un camino doloroso , poco dolor de momento ::



Como ves la cosa MV 8400, lateral, o guanazo a -5400 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> 15 minutos para las actas...



ya ni me acordaba...


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Tened FED, se viene pepón.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ya ni me acordaba...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Vamooooos pepon


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

Fed Minutes: Additional Easing Is Warranted Unless Economy Improves; Unemployment to Remain High


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Hasta el 1500 y más allá.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Ahora o aguanta o viene el tio calambres

_"A menos que las condiciones cambien y se produzca un fortalecimiento sustancial de la recuperación económica, una nueva ronda de estímulo o QE3 estaría justificada". La posibilidad de que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos emprenda otro Quantitative Easing gana cada vez más peso en el seno de la institución,_


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora o aguanta o viene el tio calambres
> 
> _"A menos que las condiciones cambien y se produzca un fortalecimiento sustancial de la recuperación económica, una nueva ronda de estímulo o QE3 estaría justificada". La posibilidad de que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos emprenda otro Quantitative Easing gana cada vez más peso en el seno de la institución,_



Lo hunden para forzar la reunión de septiembre...


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Que pelada , madre de dios

edit: pues nada eligieron pepon


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si hoy hacemos un cierre decente , *esto se va a poner peponico*


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Joder, no lo puede decir más claro. "o esto va bien por si mismo o lo va a ir porque se lo meto yo con todo lo gordo".

Esto le viene de maravilla a las comodities como el oro, plata, materias primas etc.... El eurodolar se ha puesto como una moto. Es una guerra descarada entre Europa y USA para ver quién debilita más su moneda de cara a fortalezar sus exportaciones.

Esto lo van a subir por encima de 1500 de cara a las elecciones. Con declaraciones o con dinero si hace falta, pero lo van a subir por cojones.


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Qué coño habrán encontrado en Apple para que haya incrementado su capitalización en 100.000 millones en un mes aproximadamente.

Esto es para los fundamentalistas. Se trata de flujos de dinero y por lo que sea están ahora entrando ahí. Al igual que llevan un mes entrando a saco en las plateras. That's all.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué coño habrán encontrado en Apple para que haya incrementado su capitalización en 100.000 millones en un mes aproximadamente.
> 
> Esto es para los fundamentalistas. Se trata de flujos de dinero y por lo que sea están ahora entrando ahí. Al igual que llevan un mes entrando a saco en las plateras. That's all.



Esa va a caer a lo grande. A mi no me empieza a gustar.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué coño habrán encontrado en Apple para que haya incrementado su capitalización en 100.000 millones en un mes aproximadamente.
> 
> Esto es para los fundamentalistas. Se trata de flujos de dinero y por lo que sea están ahora entrando ahí. Al igual que llevan un mes entrando a saco en las plateras. That's all.



Muy facil tienen margenes superiores al 40% ,0 deudas, mucha caja y productos lideres en el mercado (en teoria no siempre sera asi). Si no recuerdo mal el año pasado vendieron tantos ipad que acabaron con una caja de 100.000 mill.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

¿Por qué no hacen 2 QE por año durante las próximas 2 décadas para llevar SP a 12.000? ienso:ienso::XX:


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿Por qué no hacen 2 QE por año durante las próximas 2 décadas para llevar SP a 12.000? ienso:ienso::XX:



El sp antes de lo que creeis lo vereis por encima de 1800

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esa va a caer a lo grande. A mi no me empieza a gustar.



Básicamente tienen un conjunto acotado de productos de éxito con ámbito mundial. Sacan uno nuevo que viene a sumar sobre el restante que sigue teniendo éxito.
Llegará el momento en el que los productos actuales pierdan margen a lo bestia por la competencia y que no consigan productos que reimpulsen la cuenta de resultados. En ese momento olerán a commodity y se les acabó el festival. 

*Vamos lo que le sucede a cualquier empresa cuando llega el momento en el que otros innovan más y mejor que ellos.
*


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy facil tienen margenes superiores al 40% ,0 deudas, mucha caja y productos lideres en el mercado (en teoria no siempre sera asi). Si no recuerdo mal el año pasado vendieron tantos ipad que acabaron con una caja de 100.000 mill.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Eso lo tenía hace un mes y estaba 100.000 millones más abajo.

Simplemente es porque hay flujo de dinero entrante.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Apple en cuanto enganche 2 o 3 productos malos (ifon 5, ipad 14 etc) va a ser la reina de los cortos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El sp antes de lo que creeis lo vereis por encima de 1800
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



¿Puede desarrollar esa afirmación algo más?


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Para ver 1800 europa tendría que estar en la miseria el dax en 3000 y churribex en los 2000 y demás para que el dinero de aquí se vaya pa USA.


----------



## credulo (22 Ago 2012)

O crearse dinero nuevo y a correr.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso lo tenía hace un mes y estaba 100.000 millones más abajo.
> 
> Simplemente es porque hay flujo de dinero entrante.



Mientras sigan vendiendo como locos seguiran donde estan. Sus productos son punteros. Antes cada 6 meses o 1 año tenia que comprar un nuevo mp3 porque todos se rompian sin embargo hace mas de 4 años compre un ipod y sigue funcionando igual de bien que el primer dia.Algun dia se les puede acabar el chollo.Samsung son grandes copistas y Nokia aun no ha muertoaunque poco le falta


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

El ipod es bueno y tal pero el ifon es una gilipollez, samsung y sus galaxy les dan mil vueltas (o el note), claro que no traen una manzanita para ser cool.

En ejpain con la crysis van a perder mucha clientela pues debe ser de sus mayores mercados.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Ago 2012)

Yo de apple se lo que alguien un dia me dijo sobre ella, un dia reciente.
Han encontrado la manera de sacarle dinero al televisor. Y eso como los ipod con la musiquita les puede reventar de dinero.

Lo del barbas, alguien esperaba otra cosa? Al final el rio encontrara su camino, pero el barbas hasta entonces seguira construyendo casitas.


----------



## ponzi (22 Ago 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Puede desarrollar esa afirmación algo más?



Suelo hablar de plazos muy amplios. Para mi mp son minimo 2 años. El sp en burbujas se suele poner a per 30. De hecho cocacola historicamente se ha movido entre un per de 16-45, actualmente esta a 20. Asi que es bastante factible que aun quede algo de tiron. Desde luego lo que tengo claro es que en la prox burbuja con muchisima probabilidad veremos un sp a 2500-3000

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Suelo hablar de plazos muy amplios. Para mi mp son minimo 2 años. El sp en burbujas se suele poner a per 30. De hecho cocacola historicamente se ha movido entre un per de 16-45, actualmente esta a 20. Asi que es bastante factible que aun quede algo de tiron. Desde luego lo que tengo claro es que en la prox burbuja con muchisima probabilidad veremos un sp a 2500-3000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Con inflación todo es posible. Y vamos hacia la inflación porque la base del dinero actual es generar inflación para robar a los pequeños y que los grandes vean disminuidas sus deudas. Cuando digo grandes, digo países.


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Suelo hablar de plazos muy amplios. Para mi mp son minimo 2 años. El sp en burbujas se suele poner a per 30. De hecho cocacola historicamente se ha movido entre un per de 16-45, actualmente esta a 20. Asi que es bastante factible que aun quede algo de tiron. Desde luego lo que tengo claro es que en la prox burbuja con muchisima probabilidad veremos un sp a 2500-3000
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk 2



Me piro a otro planeta. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (22 Ago 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo de apple se lo que alguien un dia me dijo sobre ella, un dia reciente.
> Han encontrado la manera de sacarle dinero al televisor. Y eso como los ipod con la musiquita les puede reventar de dinero.
> 
> Lo del barbas, alguien esperaba otra cosa? Al final el rio encontrara su camino, pero el barbas hasta entonces seguira construyendo casitas.



Como fracasen en el mundo iTV se van a pegar la hostia del copón.

La verdad es que no les veo ahí, mundo demasiado competitivo y con players absolutamente punteros en ventas masivas (Samsung, LG, ...).

Las TV de Samsung son ya la rehostia. No veo que le puede meter apple para diferenciarse.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Una manzana abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Este cierre mola

A ver estos dos días que restan que puede ser una fiesta pepona


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con inflación todo es posible. Y vamos hacia la inflación porque la base del dinero actual es generar inflación para robar a los pequeños y que los grandes vean disminuidas sus deudas. Cuando digo grandes, digo países.




Pues sí y europe mientras esté merkel nein, pero como ganen el año que viene los sociatas germanos igual tenemos los eurocoños o impresora europeda ::


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pues sí y europe mientras esté merkel nein, pero como ganen el año que viene los sociatas germanos igual tenemos los eurocoños o impresora europeda ::



Merkel no es tonta y sabe que tiene que hacer lo que sea para no perder competitividad vía moneda. USA va a estar devaluando constantemente y eso no le va a dejar mucho margen a Europa al menos que haga lo mismo.

Tengan en cuenta que un dolar débil, encarece y mucho el coste energético más que el tipo de cambio .... porque las commodities se disparan como bestias.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las TV de Samsung son ya la rehostia. No veo que le puede meter apple para diferenciarse.



Estaríamos hablando de una tele con IOS, con cosas como el Siri para el reconocimiento de voz, el kinect, y toda una serie de "chorraditas" que se le ocurran a apple.

Supongo que es eso. 

No me gusta nada apple. Me parece una compañía con unos productos con calidad-coste muy desproporcionada, y que gran parte de su éxito es única y exclusivamente por su imagen de marca, por el supuesto "status" que te proporciona tener sus productos. 

Aunque se le agradece su aportación a la innovación.


----------



## J-Z (22 Ago 2012)

Apple dice que venderá 250 M de ifon 5, se la van a pegar...


----------



## Janus (22 Ago 2012)

Reuters:

_Juncker aviva la esperanza de tiempo extra para Grecia

22 ago 2012 - 21:06
* Juncker dice que la extensión de tiempo a Grecia depende de la revisión de la troika * El Eurogrupo dice que no está a favor de un tercer rescate a Grecia * Samaras dice que Grecia quiere "un poco de aire para respirar" * Merkel dice que no se esperan decisiones en las conversaciones del viernes Por Renee Maltezou y Deepa Babington ATENAS, 22 ago (Reuters) - El jefe del Eurogrupo, Jean-Claude Juncker, mantuvo con vida las esperanzas griegas de ganar más tiempo para aplicar las medidas de austeridad, pero advirtió que el país está ante su "última oportunidad" de evitar la bancarrota. Sumida en su quinto año de recesión, Grecia pide dos años más para alcanzar los objetivos de déficit prometidos en su segundo rescate, de 130.000 millones de euros, concedido por la Unión Europea y el Fondo Monetario Internacional. Juncker se convirtió el martes en el líder europeo más destacado que visita Atenas desde que un nuevo Gobierno de dirección conservadora asumió el poder en junio, prometiendo completar los compromisos de austeridad que hizo Grecia para recibir el rescate, pero también pedir más tiempo para alcanzar los objetivos. La petición del primer ministro, Antonis Samaras, de "aire para respirar" ha sido recibida con hostilidad en Países Bajos y por la gran pagadora europea, Alemania. Juncker dijo que una decisión sobre conceder más tiempo dependerá de lo que encuentre una evaluación de los prestamistas de la UE y el FMI sobre los progresos del país en el cumplimiento de sus promesas. Juncker advirtió además a Grecia que apuntale sus sufridas finanzas, diciendo que el próximo tramo de ayuda para el país dependerá de si ofrece una estrategia creíble para los recortes de austeridad. "En lo que respecta al futuro inmediato, la pelota está en el tejado de Grecia", dijo Juncker. "De hecho, esta es la última oportunidad y los ciudadanos griegos tienen que saberlo". La muestra de apoyo de Juncker al Gobierno griego de mayoría conservadora es un impulso bienvenido por Samaras, que ha iniciado una ofensiva de seducción para convencer a los líderes europeos de que tiene la voluntad de imponer reformas impopulares y se merece más tiempo para hacerlo. "Todo lo que queremos es un poco de aire para respirar para poner la economía en marcha y aumentar los ingresos del Estado. Más tiempo no significa de forma automática más dinero", dijo Samaras al masivo diario alemán Bild antes de las conversaciones con Juncker. "Déjeme ser explícito: no pedimos dinero adicional. Nos atenemos a nuestros compromisos y a cumplir todos nuestros requisitos", dijo. Eso no impresionó al ministro holandés de Finanzas, cuyo país ha sido un gran detractor del lento ritmo reformador heleno. "Si implica retrasar reformas y recortes presupuestarios, entonces no es una buena idea", dijo Jan Kees de Jager a la prensa. SIN SALIDA DE GRECIA Samaras, nombrado en junio tras dos accidentadas elecciones parlamentarias, ha intentado equilibrar las peticiones de los votantes griegos hartos de austeridad y las demandas de los airados acreedores extranjeros que piden más dolorosos recortes a Grecia. Mientras las arcas del Estado se van vaciando y se renuevan las especulaciones de una salida griega de la zona euro si no hay más ayudas, Samaras prepara un viaje a Berlín el viernes para reunirse con la canciller, Angela Merkel, y un día después a París para encontrarse con el presidente galo, François Hollande. El Gobierno de Samaras, que empezó pidiendo de forma muy clara tiempo a sus acreedores, ha suavizado la retórica sobre este tema en las últimas semanas y ahora sólo espera plantear la cuestión en sus conversaciones de esta semana, en lugar de pedirlo de forma expresa. Merkel ya ha dicho que ella y Samaras no tomarán decisiones durante su reunión, añadiendo que ella también esperaría al informe de la 'troika' sobre el progreso griego en sus objetivos. Ese informe se espera a partir de finales de septiembre. Juncker admitió que Grecia está luchando con una "crisis de credibilidad", pero reiteró que se opone a una salida griega del euro que, dijo, no ayudaría a Grecia y "supone grandes riesgos para toda la zona euro". Cada vez más economistas creen que Grecia seguirá en la eurozona, aunque las alusiones a una salida no han desaparecido. El país sigue muy desviado de sus objetivos, y las autoridades ven probable una nueva reestructuración de deuda, en la que el BCE y los gobiernos de la zona euro asumirían el coste. Juncker dijo que se opone a un tercer rescate para Grecia, y en su lugar instó a Atenas a sacar adelante reformas estructurales y privatizaciones para sacar a su economía del hoyo. Atenas ha comparado su recesión con la Gran Depresión de EEUU. Casi uno de cada cuatro griegos está en el paro, y miles de empresas han cerrado desde que estalló al crisis de deuda soberana en 2009._

*Pues como finalmente se salgan con la suya, esto va a ser un cachondeo y ni Dios va a cumplir ajustes para que los alemanes puedan cobrar su dinero.*


----------



## patilltoes (22 Ago 2012)

El I+D de Apple se parece mucho al español: tengo algo y le pongo algo. En España seria un palo. En Apple una manzana y alguna limitacion.

Reconozco, pese a lo dicho arriba, que Apple si que apoya tecnologias tremendas: Pixar, ARM, LLVM y alguna mas. Pero no acabo de ver eso plasmado en sus productos, que son versiones en bonito y con exito de proyectos anteriores.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Merkel no es tonta y sabe que tiene que hacer lo que sea para no perder competitividad vía moneda. USA va a estar devaluando constantemente y eso no le va a dejar mucho margen a Europa al menos que haga lo mismo.
> 
> Tengan en cuenta que un dolar débil, encarece y mucho el coste energético más que el tipo de cambio .... porque las commodities se disparan como bestias.



Tiene elecciones la tia Merkel el año que viene, ¿no?

Seguro que Pepe Luí lo sabe...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (22 Ago 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Como fracasen en el mundo iTV se van a pegar la hostia del copón.
> 
> La verdad es que no les veo ahí, mundo demasiado competitivo y con players absolutamente punteros en ventas masivas (Samsung, LG, ...).
> 
> Las TV de Samsung son ya la rehostia. No veo que le puede meter apple para diferenciarse.



supongo que apple metera las aplicaciones para la tele


simete el sistema iosenl tele, entonces la tele tendrá acceso a internet y te podras descargas aplicaciones


tendras como un tbles de 50 pulgadas con aplicaciones para ellos, y con videoclub y television a la carta



es decir una tele ordenador


se me acaba de ocurrir ehh, no lo he visto en ningún sitio


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Ago 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Reuters:
> 
> _Juncker aviva la esperanza de tiempo extra para Grecia
> 
> ...



No creo que salga antes de las elecciones Usanas. 
Parece que lo quieren clavar para fin de año. El día uno de Enero es martes, sería un puente.

Desde las primeras informaciones aparecidas sobe la creación de la nueva moneda, habrán pasado 6 meses, suficientes para De La Rue.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

Hodar no falla nunca. Es el rey Midas Pandoriano. Espero que se olvide pronto de iberdrola


http://www.expansion.com/2012/06/07...59b477b41a298c548e55d6c8f388dfd3&t=1345673917


----------



## ponzi (23 Ago 2012)

http://www.expansion.com/2012/06/22/empresas/energia/1340360598.html?cid=2586018

Aunque a cp recomprar muchas accs para amortizar o hacer autocartera no sea algo muy popular, en la practica significa quitar papel del mercado y por tanto enriquecer de forma indirecta a todos los accionistas (via incrementos del bpa). El valor por accion de la empresa varia en funcion del papel que haya en circulacion. En ibe 9 eu de hoy son iguales que 11,5 de 2007


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Ago 2012)

Rescato este artículo de Julio de 2008 para comprobar lo recurrente que somos los jumanos. Menos mal que se acerca el Orden Jatuno Universal...

Negación, depresión, aceptación, ira

Esto es fresco del día:

Accionistas y acreedores asumirán pérdidas antes de la ayuda

El Gobierno cambia la ley para intervenir bancos de forma urgente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ago 2012)

Seguimos por aqui!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/337980-habeis-visto-ibex-35-agosto-2012-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda.html#post7051408


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Ago 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> supongo que apple metera las aplicaciones para la tele
> 
> 
> simete el sistema iosenl tele, entonces la tele tendrá acceso a internet y te podras descargas aplicaciones
> ...



Yo que tú ya lo estaba patentando


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ago 2012)

Voy a ver 3 valores (Iberdrol,a Acerinox y Gas Natural) que he analizado hace una semana (tb comenté Caixabank y telefónica). 
Iberdrola





Mientras respete los 2,97, comienzo del 2º impulso y base +- de la directriz alcista, no minoraremos la posición (entiendo). Las 2 últimas velas han realizado un doble suelo en 3,07.
Acerinox:





Ha cumplido 2 impulsos alcistas de menor rango, aunque yo pienso que podrá llegar al objetivo técnico del 2º impulso en marrón sobre los 9,3-9,4.
Gas Natural:





Lo ha hecho mal, pero sin con los objetivos técnicos intactos mientras no caiga de 9,5. Yo creo que se apoyará a los sumo en la zona de 9,9-10 € para atacar después los 11,3.
Caixabank y telefónica siguen con los objetivos intactos igualmente.
Sabadell además de 2 impulsos perfectos, ha cumplido el objetivo técnico de un canal bajista correcto de 4 toques (aún debe subir algo más).


----------

